# Pokemon General(Closed)



## Prof Gallows

*Pokemon General*








[size=-1]Hello there! Welcome to the world of Pokemon! My name is Gallows! People call me the Pokemon Professor!

Your very own pokemon legend is about to unfold! A world of dreams and adventures with pokemon awaits! Let's go!​[/size]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pokemon Trading Center

Friend Safari


----------



## Farobi

whats the difference between this and the other?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh rip </3

=== [uu] uu'ing ! - lo hydreigon + specs keldeo ===

Keldeo @ Choice Specs
Ability: Justified
EVs: 252 SAtk / 4 SDef / 252 Spd
Timid Nature
- Scald
- Hydro Pump
- Icy Wind
- Secret Sword

Hydreigon @ Life Orb
Ability: Levitate
EVs: 252 Spd / 252 SAtk / 4 Atk
Hasty Nature
- Draco Meteor
- Earth Power
- Fire Blast
- Iron Tail

Aggron-Mega (F) @ Aggronite
Ability: Filter
EVs: 252 HP / 4 Atk / 252 SDef
Careful Nature
- Stealth Rock
- Heavy Slam
- Thunder Wave
- Dragon Tail

Zapdos @ Leftovers
Ability: Pressure
EVs: 252 HP / 224 Def / 32 Spd
Bold Nature
IVs: 30 Atk / 30 SAtk
- Thunderbolt
- Heat Wave
- Roost
- Toxic

Victini @ Choice Scarf
Ability: Victory Star
EVs: 252 Atk / 4 SDef / 252 Spd
Jolly Nature
- V-create
- Bolt Strike
- U-turn
- Zen Headbutt

Roserade @ Focus Sash
Ability: Natural Cure
EVs: 252 SAtk / 4 SDef / 252 Spd
Timid Nature
- Sleep Powder
- Spikes
- Leaf Storm
- Sludge Bomb


=== [uu] uu'ing 2 ! - fite core and defensives ===

Rotom-Heat @ Leftovers
Ability: Levitate
EVs: 252 SDef / 248 HP / 8 SAtk
Calm Nature
IVs: 30 SAtk / 30 SDef
- Overheat
- Volt Switch
- Pain Split
- Will-O-Wisp

Heracross @ Choice Band
Ability: Guts
EVs: 252 Atk / 248 HP / 8 Spd
Adamant Nature
- Close Combat
- Megahorn
- Knock Off
- Stone Edge

Mienshao @ Choice Scarf
Ability: Reckless
Shiny: Yes
EVs: 252 Spd / 252 Atk / 4 SDef
Jolly Nature
- High Jump Kick
- U-turn
- Knock Off
- Stone Edge

Cobalion @ Leftovers
Ability: Justified
EVs: 236 Spd / 252 HP / 20 SAtk
Timid Nature
IVs: 0 Atk
- Stealth Rock
- Flash Cannon
- Volt Switch
- Taunt

Suicune @ Leftovers
Ability: Pressure
EVs: 252 Def / 252 HP / 4 SAtk
Bold Nature
IVs: 0 Atk
- Calm Mind
- Rest
- Sleep Talk
- Scald

Florges (F) @ Leftovers
Ability: Flower Veil
EVs: 252 SDef / 252 HP / 4 Spd
Calm Nature
IVs: 0 Atk
- Protect
- Wish
- Aromatherapy
- Moonblast


=== [uu] uu'ing 3 ! - fwg and blue & yellow ~ ===

Cofagrigus (F) @ Chesto Berry
Ability: Mummy
EVs: 252 Def / 252 HP / 4 Spd
Bold Nature
- Will-O-Wisp
- Rest
- Hex
- Calm Mind

Victini @ Choice Scarf
Ability: Victory Star
EVs: 252 Spd / 252 Atk / 4 SDef
Jolly Nature
- V-create
- Bolt Strike
- U-turn
- Zen Headbutt

Aggron @ Aggronite
Ability: Sturdy
EVs: 252 Atk / 252 HP / 4 SDef
Adamant Nature
- Stealth Rock
- Heavy Slam
- Earthquake
- Roar

Manectric @ Manectite
Ability: Lightningrod
EVs: 252 Spd / 252 SAtk / 4 SDef
Timid Nature
- Flamethrower
- Volt Switch
- Thunderbolt
- Hidden Power [Ice]

Kingdra @ Leftovers
Ability: Sniper
EVs: 252 Spd / 252 Atk / 4 SDef
Adamant Nature
- Substitute
- Dragon Dance
- Waterfall
- Outrage

Exploud @ Choice Specs
Ability: Scrappy
EVs: 252 SAtk / 252 HP / 4 SDef
Modest Nature
- Boomburst
- Fire Blast
- Focus Blast
- Ice Beam


=== [uu] uu'ing 4 ! - the META ===

Metagross @ Leftovers
Ability: Clear Body
EVs: 252 Atk / 208 HP / 48 Spd
Adamant Nature
- Stealth Rock
- Meteor Mash
- Ice Punch
- Earthquake

Roserade @ Focus Sash
Ability: Natural Cure
EVs: 252 SAtk / 4 SDef / 252 Spd
Timid Nature
- Sleep Powder
- Giga Drain
- Sludge Bomb
- Spikes

Heracross @ Choice Band
Ability: Guts
EVs: 252 Atk / 252 HP / 4 Spd
Adamant Nature
IVs: 30 Atk / 30 SAtk / 30 Spd
- Close Combat
- Knock Off
- Megahorn
- Stone Edge

Darmanitan @ Choice Scarf
Ability: Sheer Force
EVs: 252 Spd / 252 Atk / 4 SDef
Jolly Nature
- Flare Blitz
- U-turn
- Stone Edge
- Superpower

Latias (F) @ Life Orb
Ability: Levitate
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Spd / 4 SAtk
Timid Nature
- Surf
- Recover
- Psyshock
- Draco Meteor

Blastoise-Mega @ Blastoisinite
Ability: Mega Launcher
EVs: 252 SAtk / 244 HP / 12 Spd
Modest Nature
IVs: 30 Atk / 30 Def
- Water Pulse
- Aura Sphere
- Ice Beam
- Rapid Spin


----------



## Chromie

So is anyone else fine that there aren't a 100+ new Pok?mon?


----------



## Colour Bandit

I GOT THE LAST POST ON THE DEAD THREAD 

*Cough*


Chromie said:


> So is anyone else fine that there aren't a 100+ new Pok?mon?


I'm cool with it, it means I can balance old with new 

I've given up with being spoiler free now, I have managed to ignore most of the leaks so I'm going in semi-blind Pokemon wise and fully-blind story wise/character wise and I'm happy with this. According to my dodgy countdown app in the UK we have:
*4 DAYS AND 9 HOURS LEFT!!​*I am now shaking with anticipation, If it weren't for college I wouldn't know what to do with myself!! I. need. these. games. now!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Chromie said:


> So is anyone else fine that there aren't a 100+ new Pok?mon?



Is that really confirmed though that list is all of the new Pokemon? I counted and it's like only like 71, more or less, not counting the megas. That's not really a lot of new Pokemon..


----------



## Chromie

LoveMcQueen said:


> Is that really confirmed though that list is all of the new Pokemon? I counted and it's like only like 71, more or less, not counting the megas. *That's not really a lot of new Pokemon*..



Meh I'm thinking more in terms of quality > quantity. Diamond, Pearl, Black and White pretty much had Pok?mon I didn't like. Hell there were so many Pok?mon I didn't care for which was the reason I stopped playing all together. So far I really do like the new Pok?mon that have been revealed. Sure there are some stupid ones like the key ring pokemon but I'm actually excited for the generation for once!

I don't think it's been confirmed just people on reddit showing off the national pokedex. Yvetal is the last Pok?mon in the 'dex so it's safe to assume there aren't going to be 749 pokemon.


----------



## Farobi

I've managed to stay spoiler-free, but freaking Smosh decided to spoil Chespin's final evo to me. Are Chesnaught (?) and Greninja confirmed yet?


----------



## Prof Gallows

LoveMcQueen said:


> Is that really confirmed though that list is all of the new Pokemon? I counted and it's like only like 71, more or less, not counting the megas. That's not really a lot of new Pokemon..



Yup. I made sure to check every source available to be positive about the list I posted.

It's not really a bad thing. We get a lot of other things fans have been asking for years now. Missing out on another 30+ pokemon isn't too big a deal to me. Just happy that we finally get out of the sprite age.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Chromie said:


> Meh I'm thinking more in terms of quality > quantity. Diamond, Pearl, Black and White pretty much had Pok?mon I didn't like. Hell there were so many Pok?mon I didn't care for which was the reason I stopped playing all together. So far I really do like the new Pok?mon that have been revealed. Sure there are some stupid ones like the key ring pokemon but I'm actually excited for the generation for once!
> 
> I don't think it's been confirmed just people on reddit showing off the national pokedex. Yvetal is the last Pok?mon in the 'dex so it's safe to assume there aren't going to be 749 pokemon.



Oh well. It's probably for the best. This will give me a chance to focus on training some of the older Pokemon. Hope there's a good post-game.



Farobi said:


> I've managed to stay spoiler-free, but freaking Smosh decided to spoil Chespin's final evo to me. Are Chesnaught (?) and Greninja confirmed yet?



Yah sorta. Nintendo didn't officially reveal them but they were leaked. There's pics of them in the first post.


----------



## Chromie

Oh Gallows here is a link for an HD download of Pok?mon Origin's first two episodes with hardcoded subs. Gotta love the clarity.




LoveMcQueen said:


> Oh well. It's probably for the best. This will give me a chance to focus on training some of the older Pokemon. Hope there's a good post-game.



Hmm I wonder just how many Pok?mon we can catch from other regions in X/Y. Mega evolutions will allow for older Pok?mon to be useful.


----------



## Hamusuta

AAAAACKKKKKKK I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE RIGHT NOW WHY ISNT IT OUT ALREADY IM SO EXCITEDDDDD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I think my favourite of the new pokemon is Inkay

Its just so cute! Kawaii!


----------



## Chromie

Hamusuta said:


> AAAAACKKKKKKK I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE RIGHT NOW WHY ISNT IT OUT ALREADY IM SO EXCITEDDDDD



FIVE MORE DAYS!

At least that leaves me time to capture the remaining legendaries in Black 2.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Chromie said:


> FIVE MORE DAYS!



Four days and so many hours if you're downloading/buying at midnight. =O


----------



## Hamusuta

Does this mean no Dedenne evolution? ;-;


----------



## Chromie

Prof Gallows said:


> Four days and so many hours if you're downloading/buying at midnight. =O



Going to the launch in Nintendo World. I wish I could buy it digitally and download in Nintendo World but I can't! GAHH


----------



## VillageDweller

Hamusuta said:


> Does this mean no Dedenne evolution? ;-;



I'm pretty sure not BECAUSEEEEEEEEEEE:
basically each gen's "pikachu" hasn't had one.
Plusle and Minun had no evolution, Pachirisu had no evolution and finally Emolga didn't have one. So chances are it won't.
BUT IF IT DID IT'D PROBS BE MEGA CUTE

If I don't get Y on release day, I get ?5 compensation from the place I'm ordering it B)
Very excited ;D

And while I do hope there are still some more new pokemon to come, I'm fine with this amount because I really like all of them! (except for Aromatisse and Slurpuff bby what did game freak do to your pre evos </3)


----------



## aetherene

I've been using that pic from the first post to plan out my team for the game. I may or may not stick to it since I don't know their movesets. xD


----------



## Sheepish

Chromie said:


> So is anyone else fine that there aren't a 100+ new Pok?mon?


I was bummed out a bit by it at first, but seeing as there's a decent number of new stuff I like, I'm fine with it now.

I'm mostly disappointed by the lack of Bug Pok?mon, though I guess Gen V raised my expectations for new ones pretty highly since it had a ton of awesome Bugs. It'd be cool if we got a Mega for a Bug-type.


----------



## Hamusuta

So apparently the new Pokemon is just a scam by Nintendo??





(it was on tumblr)

Idk about you guys but this looks SOOOOOO fake lol.


----------



## Ricardo

Hamusuta said:


> So apparently the new Pokemon is just a scam by Nintendo??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it was on tumblr)
> 
> Idk about you guys but this looks SOOOOOO fake lol.



This is totally 100% fake. I don't even think there will be be 20 mega evolution, 50 is too much. Plus there video out there that proves otherwise. Did Pokemon actually posted that or was it some other account with the name Pokemon? (IDK much about tumblr).


----------



## Sheepish

It's just someone messing about.
The full post was addressed from "Joe Gamefreak, CEO of Gamefreak" or something.


----------



## Chromie

Sheepish said:


> It's just someone messing about.
> The full post was addressed from "Joe Gamefreak, CEO of Gamefreak" or something.




Lol CEO of Gamefreak? Some site would've contact them by now if this had even the slightest chance of being legit.


----------



## lifting

has anyone actually heard of a gamestop that is doing a midnight release? location doesn't matter; i was just wondering in general.

i'm heavily debating on whether to go to nintendo world on friday or just go to gamestop on saturday morning (they are only opening one hour early at like 9 am), or both to go to both and buy both versions. the sad thing is that i'm stuck with evening classes on fridays so i can't camp out; in fact, by the time my classes end and i head over to rockefeller plaza, it'll be 8 pm when the event starts so i'll be at the very back of the line compared to people who lined up early lol.


----------



## Hamusuta

Thoughts on this pokemon team?:

Chesnaught
Talonflame
Meowstic F
Sylveon or Slurpuff
Aurorus
Goodra?


----------



## Chromie

lifting said:


> has anyone actually heard of a gamestop that is doing a midnight release? location doesn't matter; i was just wondering in general.
> 
> i'm heavily debating on whether to go to nintendo world on friday or just go to gamestop on saturday morning (they are only opening one hour early at like 9 am), or both to go to both and buy both versions. the sad thing is that i'm stuck with evening classes on fridays so i can't camp out; in fact, by the time my classes end and i head over to rockefeller plaza, it'll be 8 pm when the event starts so i'll be at the very back of the line compared to people who lined up early lol.



Well do you have time to preorder the game at Nintendo World? If you don't mind waiting on line well that's what I'd do. I'm camping out but buying it digitally. 

But just call Gamestop. I assume they are going to be open at midnight it's Pok?mon after all. It's as big as GTA V.


----------



## Ricardo

lifting said:


> has anyone actually heard of a gamestop that is doing a midnight release? location doesn't matter; i was just wondering in general.
> 
> i'm heavily debating on whether to go to nintendo world on friday or just go to gamestop on saturday morning (they are only opening one hour early at like 9 am), or both to go to both and buy both versions. the sad thing is that i'm stuck with evening classes on fridays so i can't camp out; in fact, by the time my classes end and i head over to rockefeller plaza, it'll be 8 pm when the event starts so i'll be at the very back of the line compared to people who lined up early lol.



Yeah, over here there will be selected Gamestops that will hold a midnight release.
I would go if the Gamestop I selected was chosen for the event.


----------



## lifting

Chromie said:


> Well do you have time to preorder the game at Nintendo World? If you don't mind waiting on line well that's what I'd do. I'm camping out but buying it digitally.
> 
> But just call Gamestop. I assume they are going to be open at midnight it's Pok?mon after all. It's as big as GTA V.


but gamestop has individual stores it's not like some small one in a shopping center is going to open up at midnight for a minuscule number of people living in an area that also happens to be in the same city as nintendo world. and of course i called gamestop; that's how i got the fact that the store in question is opening at 9,.. i was also at nintendo world last saturday for the fan gathering and an employee told me there's no question that there's enough copies to last through the ~21 hours that they're going to be open. nintendo world doesn't do preordering and regardless it won't change the fact that it'll be crowded which will be a longer wait than i have done in the past for stuff like acnl which is kind of irritating.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'm sure some Gamestop will be doing a midnight release but it all boils down to the manager/district manager. The one I frequent had over 300~ reserves on just Pokemon X alone, but due to the fact its on a military base and most of the pre-orders belong to active duty soldiers they can't do one due the base commander's orders.


----------



## Chromie

lifting said:


> but gamestop has individual stores it's not like some small one in a shopping center is going to open up at midnight for a minuscule number of people living in an area that also happens to be in the same city as nintendo world. and of course i called gamestop; that's how i got the fact that the store in question is opening at 9,.. i was also at nintendo world last saturday for the fan gathering and an employee told me there's no question that there's enough copies to last through the ~21 hours that they're going to be open. nintendo world doesn't do preordering and regardless it won't change the fact that it'll be crowded which will be a longer wait than i have done in the past for stuff like acnl which is kind of irritating.




You're from NYC you have dozens of Gamestops to choose from really. Ask around I know the two in my area will be open. 

Nintendo World doesn't do preordering?


----------



## Hamusuta

Hamusuta said:


> Thoughts on this pokemon team?:
> 
> Chesnaught
> Talonflame
> Meowstic F
> Sylveon or Slurpuff
> Aurorus
> Goodra?



i dont think you guys understand the importance of this post. i've been trying for like ages to picka  perfect team but there are SO LITTLE TO CHOOSE FROMA SDFUPASDGHPIAUSDGNPAOGNIJAP{OSDGHIJ


----------



## Trent the Paladin

If you're in NYC the better question is why wouldn't you stand in line at Nintendo World. ಠ_ಠ Don't they usually have special guests and all day events for these releases?


----------



## Chromie

Tom said:


> If you're in NYC the better question is why wouldn't you stand in line at Nintendo World. ಠ_ಠ Don't they usually have special guests and all day events for these releases?



Not necessarily but Reggie did come for an event after Animal Crossing came out and Shigeru Miyamoto visited for the Mario 25th anniversary. Come to think of it the 20th there will a Zelda Symphony thing happening.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Chromie said:


> Not necessarily but Reggie did come for an event after Animal Crossing came out and Shigeru Miyamoto visited for the Mario 25th anniversary. Come to think of it the 20th there will a Zelda Symphony thing happening.



But there's still events!  The biggest event at Gamestop is getting Torchic and the StreetPassing of excited Pokemon fans.

@Hamu: Ignoring it because I'm trying to remain clean.


----------



## MadCake

I think there will be more pokemon than just 70.
Also hyping over X & Y.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I'm totally using Phantump/Trevenant and Pumpkaboo/Gourgeist. Halloweenmon :3

I like Klefki actually. I think it's cute, and if you ever needed to keep a key safe, you could give it to your trusty pokepal lol



Spoiler









source: http://manipulere.tumblr.com/post/63248942344/dear-deathtoklefki-if-you-think-this-little


----------



## Thunder

If that's the full list, I'm kind of disappointed that Heliolisk is the final evolution.


----------



## ItachiKouyou

I just watched Pokemon : The Origins. Now I'm soooo hyped for Saturday!!


----------



## insaneluzer

lifting said:


> has anyone actually heard of a gamestop that is doing a midnight release? location doesn't matter; i was just wondering in general.
> 
> i'm heavily debating on whether to go to nintendo world on friday or just go to gamestop on saturday morning (they are only opening one hour early at like 9 am), or both to go to both and buy both versions. the sad thing is that i'm stuck with evening classes on fridays so i can't camp out; in fact, by the time my classes end and i head over to rockefeller plaza, it'll be 8 pm when the event starts so i'll be at the very back of the line compared to people who lined up early lol.


I would honestly be quite surprised if your Gamestop (or another one near you) isn't doing a midnight release event. I live out in the boondocks and even my Gamestop is doing a midnight release. I've been to a few of Gamestop's midnight releases, and they're absolute chaos so I don't plan on camping out at mine. I'm going to show up 30 minutes, maybe an hour, in advance just so I'm not in the very back of the line and then cutting out as soon as I get my hands on my copy. They usually try to shoe people out as fast as possible anyway because the employees only have to stay as late as it takes to get everyone in and out. But yeah, I second what the people who have said check other Gamestops in your area. Even if there's a Nintendo World (which I've never heard of, btw) in your city, I'm sure there's got to be at least one Gamestop doing a midnight release.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Here is my team for Y:








Still developing soon when Pokemon X and Y releases.


----------



## th8827

I'm genuinely surprised that there is no Mega Raichu...


----------



## Sheepish

Seeing as 3DS games haven't been hacked, and we can't sift through the data in the game to see the whole Pok?dex, I'm sure that what we have isn't the absolute complete list. There could be Megas that we only learn the existence of once Nintendo specifically distribute their stones, for example.


----------



## th8827

I heard that there is a Mega Heracross and a Mega Galvantula, but people can't use the stones until the Poke Bank goes live, because the Pok?mon that match the stones are not available in game.


----------



## oath2order

Still waiting Mega Wailord.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XgXbK8-KBQ


----------



## Stevey Queen

Guys, this is all of us



Spoiler


----------



## th8827

Spoiler


----------



## Jake

BUT I WANTED MORE MEGAS AND CUTIES (dont like very many of these pokemon creyyyy)

RIP old thread </3


----------



## Ricardo

I thought there was going to be another Eeveelution, Dragon or Poison type.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Ricardo said:


> I thought there was going to be another Eeveevolution, Dragon or Poison type.



We can't guarantee that there isn't more than those in the list, since only a few people currently have the game (reviewers and people who bought it from shops that broke street date) and therefore there could be more that people haven't seen yet.

I really hope there will be a dragon type eeveelution that will balance out with the fairy type sylveon


----------



## Sheepish

If we get other Pok?mon revealed, they'll be event-exclusive ones, like Keldeo or Genesect. The leakers have unlocked the National Pok?dex, and have already filled up every spot from Chespin (#650) to Zygarde (#718).


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

A friend from school said that X and Y had roller skates rather than a bike, can anyone confirm this? Or is he just making  up **** like usual?


----------



## Ricardo

TheCreeperHugz said:


> A friend from school said that X and Y had roller skates rather than a bike, can anyone confirm this? Or is he just making  up **** like usual?


I heard from a leaker that you can roller skate using the Circle Pad. And the D-Pad will allow you to walk.


----------



## Hamusuta

TheCreeperHugz said:


> A friend from school said that X and Y had roller skates rather than a bike, can anyone confirm this? Or is he just making  up **** like usual?



You can both ride skates AND ride a bike AND run AND walk AND sit down. Yeah we've come this far


----------



## Jarrad

Hamusuta said:


> You can both ride skates AND ride a bike AND run AND walk AND sit down. Yeah we've come this far



I await the exciting days when we're able to lie down on a bed! Exciting stuff!


----------



## Swiftstream

*SOOOO EXCITEDDD*

4 MORE DAYS UNTIL ITS RELEASED!!


----------



## Midoriya

TheCreeperHugz said:


> A friend from school said that X and Y had roller skates rather than a bike, can anyone confirm this? Or is he just making  up **** like usual?



Rollerskates were confirmed a LONG time ago, just a little after the games were even mentioned.  I think it's in the first trailer too.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Apparently Hot Topic has Team Chespin, Team Fennekin, and Team Froakie shirts. 

I'm not fond of Hot Topic and anything that says Team ____ reminds me of Team Edward and Team Jacob (no offense to any Twilight fans), so I'll pass lol


----------



## ForgottenT

3 Days left!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

ForgottenT said:


> 3 Days left!


In America, it's still Tuesday, so 4 days for us. But tomorrow it will be 3, then 2, then 1, and then they'll be here!!!


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Anyone planning on using Slurpuff? It kind of reminds me of a dog. Only made out of meringue, which I don't even like (I eat lemon meringue pie without the meringue), but that doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Apparently Hot Topic has Team Chespin, Team Fennekin, and Team Froakie shirts.
> 
> I'm not fond of Hot Topic and anything that says Team ____ reminds me of Team Edward and Team Jacob (no offense to any Twilight fans), so I'll pass lol



I want the Fennekin shirt so bad. But hot topic is pricy.


----------



## MadCake

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Apparently Hot Topic has Team Chespin, Team Fennekin, and Team Froakie shirts.
> 
> I'm not fond of Hot Topic and anything that says Team ____ reminds me of Team Edward and Team Jacob (no offense to any Twilight fans), so I'll pass lol


Team Froakie pls


----------



## Zeiro

I'm getting my haircut at noon on the release day. So once I'm done, I'm going to stop by Target and pick up a physical copy of either X or Y.

But should I do that preorder thing beforehand? And does anyone know how it works? I've never really preordered anything because I usually don't get games right away like this... Eheheh.


----------



## Gingersnap

I'm going to be in Pittsburgh when the came comes out so I'm dragging my parents over to the nearest Target to get my copy of Y!
I personally like the pokemon in this region, especially happy with Pokemon Z, it looks great!


----------



## ForgottenT

Kippla said:


> In America, it's still Tuesday, so 4 days for us. But tomorrow it will be 3, then 2, then 1, and then they'll be here!!!



Yeah I know, but it?s 3 days for me lol.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I'm getting my haircut at noon on the release day. So once I'm done, I'm going to stop by Target and pick up a physical copy of either X or Y.
> 
> But should I do that preorder thing beforehand? And does anyone know how it works? I've never really preordered anything because I usually don't get games right away like this... Eheheh.



When I went to get acnl at target, they didn't have it out yet on release day. They told me that they put all new products out on Tuesdays, which I doubt is legal but whatever. I wouldn't go there.


----------



## Zeiro

LoveMcQueen said:


> When I went to get acnl at target, they didn't have it out yet on release day. They told me that they put all new products out on Tuesdays, which I doubt is legal but whatever. I wouldn't go there.


Ah, ok. Thanks for letting me know. I definitely won't be going to Gamestop to get it after the whole Pikachu 3DS XL fiasco. I'll probably try a place like Walmart.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Anyone planning on using Slurpuff? It kind of reminds me of a dog. Only made out of meringue, which I don't even like (I eat lemon meringue pie without the meringue), but that doesn't matter to me.


HECK YEAH!!! I love that pokemon so much.


----------



## waddict

So by Spoiler Friendly, does it mean that we can post Spoilers or does it mean that it's spoiler-free?


----------



## ChibiSylph

OMG! I was gonna get Finnken (Can't spell it) but froakie ends up being a ninja frog!?!? And Chespin is a bear of Armor!! HOW DO I CHOSE NOW!?!


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> In America, it's still Tuesday, so 4 days for us. But tomorrow it will be 3, then 2, then 1, and then they'll be here!!!



Stop :c You make me want to BEG to get Pokemon :c My mom says that I can't go trick or treating but in return I can buy something I want. I think I know 

Already 4 more days? That's less than a week. I haven't been paying attention to updates so it'll be a new start for me.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

waddict said:


> So by Spoiler Friendly, does it mean that we can post Spoilers or does it mean that it's spoiler-free?


It means you can post spoilers without using a spoiler tag


----------



## BellGreen

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> It means you can post spoilers without using a spoiler tag



Ignore me


----------



## kite

I'm getting used to the idea of Fennekin's evolution looking the way it is, and being fire/psychic. At first I thought it was ridiculous, but eh.

The only evo I'm not used to is Chespin's evolution.


----------



## oath2order

Chespin's does look funny.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Alright. You guys ready for some gameplay spoilers?




Spoiler: Enjoy!








lololololol


----------



## Colour Bandit

Prof Gallows said:


> Alright. You guys ready for some gameplay spoilers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lololololol



Time to get a one up over a mod 
A person I subscribe to on YouTube got a copy of X early and here's the link to the first-hour long-part of his walkthrough! BEWARE THIS IS A SUPER MEGA EVOLVED SPOILER!!!


Spoiler:  The link



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMVSZEZoWLo


----------



## Prof Gallows

Was trolling with my post. lol


Wonder how long it'll take before Nintendo removes these videos.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Prof Gallows said:


> Was trolling with my post. lol
> 
> 
> Wonder how long it'll take before Nintendo removes these videos.



I downloaded the video just in case, I will watch the rest of it once I've got my copy. (I stopped watching after the first 20 minutes and most of that was just the start screen.)


----------



## Prof Gallows

A lot of preorders are being sent out early it seems. So if you've preordered and aren't having it mailed, you may want to check and see if your store is selling them now.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Prof Gallows said:


> A lot of preorders are being sent out early it seems. So if you've preordered and aren't having it mailed, you may want to check and see if your store is selling them now.



I haven't had any dispatch emails yet, but GAME has sent a payment receipt yesterday so I'm expecting one copy to arrive on Friday at the earliest. Amazon has guaranteed a release date arrival so I'm happy enough.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Woops. Forum is glitching, this post should fix it.



Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I haven't had any dispatch emails yet, but GAME has sent a payment receipt yesterday so I'm expecting one copy to arrive on Friday at the earliest. Amazon has guaranteed a release date arrival so I'm happy enough.



I'm downloading mine, but to be honest if downloading weren't an option I'd most likely find one of my stores selling at midnight and wait for it there. lol


----------



## Midoriya

The store I have them preordered at is doing a midnight release, but I'll probably just wait till Saturday morning.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I got my pre-order from Amazon, it's currently saying the estimated delivery is next Wednesday. Considering they're supposed to dispatch for the release day and I paid for first class postage, I better get it on Saturday. If not, I'll be avoiding the internet as much as possible so as not to find out every single detail about the game before I get chance to play.


----------



## kite

I wish my local Gamestop was doing a midnight release. v_v

I'd probably hurry in the morning (if I'm not tired from the night before)!


----------



## BellGreen

Maybe i'll download it at midnight.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

BellBringerGreen said:


> Maybe i'll download it at midnight.



I would if I had enough space on my SD card and 2 extra prepaid cards.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I can't wait for Friday night to download it. Had to go to a couple stores to find a $50 eShop gift card, since my state has sales tax and buying two $20 cards would not have cut it. 

I would have pre-ordered from Amazon, but Nintendo likes to release games on crappy days like Sundays and in this case, the Saturday before a federal holiday in the U.S. (Columbus Day woohoo!), so people are noticing that Amazon says it won't be delivered before the 16th.


----------



## Chromie

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I can't wait for Friday night to download it. Had to go to a couple stores to find a $50 eShop gift card, since my state has sales tax and buying two $20 cards would not have cut it.
> 
> I would have pre-ordered from Amazon, but Nintendo likes to release games on crappy days like Sundays and in this case, the Saturday before a federal holiday in the U.S. (Columbus Day woohoo!), so people are noticing that Amazon says it won't be delivered before the 16th.



Fyi if you change your Club Nintendo to say 99501 you won't be charge tax. Nearly every game I own on my 3DS is from the eshop and I have yet to pay taxes. It's kind of bull**** Nintendo charges taxes when I never had to on PSN or Steam.


----------



## Sheepish

I have a feeling I'll end up waking up really early on Saturday morning, and just spend hours staring at a clock until the game store opens.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Chromie said:


> Fyi if you change your Club Nintendo to say 99501 you won't be charge tax. Nearly every game I own on my 3DS is from the eshop and I have yet to pay taxes. It's kind of bull**** Nintendo charges taxes when I never had to on PSN or Steam.


I don't mind paying sales tax, since I'd be paying sales tax if I purchased the game through Amazon or at a local Target/Walmart/Fred Meyer. 

What I don't like is Nintendo's prepaid system. I'd like to be able to just pay for the cost of the game + sales tax, rather than have some money left over.


----------



## ChibiSylph

I'm gonna be SOOOOO pissed if my gamestop isn't doing a midnight release. I wanna be one of those first ppl to get it!! 
And then not sleep till Sunday cause I'd be playing it all weekend.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

ChibiSylph said:


> I'm gonna be SOOOOO pissed if my gamestop isn't doing a midnight release. I wanna be one of those first ppl to get it!!
> And then not sleep till Sunday cause I'd be playing it all weekend.


This is exactly why I cancelled my preorder and got an eShop card, so I could download it at Midnight. lol.


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> This is exactly why I cancelled my preorder and got an eShop card, so I could download it at Midnight. lol.


How much was the eShop card,btw?


----------



## Gingersnap

Along with getting Pokemon Y on Saturday I'm also going to see a 40ft rubber duck. Thats right
View attachment 15110
I can't wait to have it omg *-*


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> I would if I had enough space on my SD card and 2 extra prepaid cards.



Did you know that if you go to buy anything and you don't have enough funds, there's a choice to buy just enough. 

Oops i totally forgot about the SD card problem... I'll delete all my pictures XD i want to download the game... I know for SURE my GameStop will just say "we only have copies for preorders." It's Pokemon after all. My mom doesn't like using her card so I'll probably buy it at like Target or something.


----------



## waddict

Just got back from GameStop.
I got a two-sided poster!
Nintendo is evil.
I can't decide which one I like best ;_;


----------



## BellGreen

waddict said:


> Just got back from GameStop.
> I got a two-sided poster!
> Nintendo is evil.
> I can't decide which one I like best ;_;


The two sided poster is like so impolite that I'd probably carefully rip it in half through the poster to get both sides XD


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

If only Exeggutor Mega Evolved into Shrekeggutor :3



waddict said:


> Just got back from GameStop.
> I got a two-sided poster!
> Nintendo is evil.
> I can't decide which one I like best ;_;


Flip it each day?


----------



## waddict

Alright, went with the Kalos poster.
Just to remind me how awesome X & Y will be when they come out.
Loving the region so far.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

waddict said:


> Alright, went with the Kalos poster.
> Just to remind me how awesome X & Y will be when they come out.
> Loving the region so far.



What was on the other side?


----------



## waddict

X and Y legends.
Xerneas with a faint forest background in the shape of an X and Yveltal with a Y background with what looks to be a waterfall or maybe it's just a bunch of clouds, I couldn't really tell.


----------



## oath2order

I FOUND THEM IN THE STOCK ROOM.


----------



## kite

oath2order said:


> I FOUND THEM IN THE STOCK ROOM.


AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## oath2order

We have over 50 of each.


----------



## waddict

oath2order said:


> I FOUND THEM IN THE STOCK ROOM.



STEAL IT!
STEAL IT AND RUN!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

oath2order said:


> I FOUND THEM IN THE STOCK ROOM.


Uh, I'll, um, just quietly, you know, walk away, from here now
Shhh don't tell anyone I stole one of those


----------



## Farobi

oath2order said:


> I FOUND THEM IN THE STOCK ROOM.



STEAL THEM AND GO


----------



## Zeiro

HOLY MOTHER YOU'RE STRETCHING THE PAGE

REMOVE GIGANTIC IMAGES WHEN YOU QUOTE SOMETHING PEOPLE


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Reizo-Trepe said:


> HOLY MOTHER YOU'RE STRETCHING THE PAGE
> 
> REMOVE GIGANTIC IMAGES WHEN YOU QUOTE SOMETHING PEOPLE


This, or put the image in a spoiler tag.


----------



## waddict

We need a Pokemon Sub-Forum.
This thread just ain't enough.


----------



## Zeiro

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> This, or put the image in a spoiler tag.





Spoiler


----------



## Bread Kennedys

waddict said:


> We need a Pokemon Sub-Forum.
> This thread just ain't enough.



IKR? lol


----------



## waddict

I'm so happy GameStop opens at 9:00 AM on Saturday.
I'm forced to go with my mother to her work (She owns a cleaners and she needs help.)
Her work is at 9.
I've mind-controlled her into stopping on the way there to work


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Spoiler


Not true:


Spoiler











Hopefully Thursday goes by fast.


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> IKR? lol


Hey.Just changed my sig! Like it?


----------



## waddict

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Not true:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Thursday goes by fast.



HNNNNNGGGG!
YOU MONSTER!
CUTENESS...
OVERLOAD...


----------



## oath2order

waddict said:


> I'm so happy GameStop opens at 9:00 AM on Saturday.
> I'm forced to go with my mother to her work (She owns a cleaners and she needs help.)
> Her work is at 9.
> I've mind-controlled her into stopping on the way there to work



TARGET OPENS AT EIGHT.


----------



## kite

Reizo-Trepe said:


> HOLY MOTHER YOU'RE STRETCHING THE PAGE
> 
> REMOVE GIGANTIC IMAGES WHEN YOU QUOTE SOMETHING PEOPLE



(cackles in the distance)


----------



## Bread Kennedys

oath2order said:


> TARGET OPENS AT EIGHT.


My Target opens at 10 on Saturdays. >.< Same with K-Mart and the mall. >.<


----------



## oath2order

DeviousCrossing said:


> My Target opens at 10 on Saturdays. >.< Same with K-Mart and the mall. >.<



Where are you at? :/ That sucks.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

oath2order said:


> Where are you at? :/ That sucks.



Florida. :/ My store hours are weird. Monday-Thursday it's 8am, Friday it's 9am and Saturday and Sunday it's 10am. -.-


----------



## oath2order

DeviousCrossing said:


> Florida. :/ My store hours are weird. Monday-Thursday it's 8am, Friday it's 9am and Saturday and Sunday it's 10am. -.-



Ew, I would hate to work at that store :/ too confusing


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

My Dad works in a store, so I get a discount


----------



## Bread Kennedys

oath2order said:


> Ew, I would hate to work at that store :/ too confusing



I don't work at a store because I'm 14, but I know the hours because my uncle works at K-Mart. K-Mart, Target, the Mall, McDonald's and Walmart for some reason have the same hours. Except for Walmart and McDonald's, which are open 24 hours. (Sorry for going sorta off topic there)
But anyway, X and Y is gonna be epic. If anybody thinks they can make a better game, they'll be 99.9% wrong.


----------



## ForgottenT

The place I pre ordered from just sent my pokemon Y, I hope it comes tomorrow lol.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Midnight download, fingers crossed


----------



## 3DSfan134

well,I'm seeing that some people will be downloading this game at midnight but I'm getting X and Y from Gamestop.


----------



## Prof Gallows

So looks like I'll be adding more people to my friends list.

The new "Friend Safari" for X and Y changes it's available pokemon depending on who you have in your friends list.
Each friend will have a type associated with them(probably depending on their trainer ID), and when you go into the Friend Safari the game will choose out of this list randomly to decide what pokemon will show up. But to make up for this, you can battle and use your own pokeballs in the safari.


----------



## Officer Berri

I gotta wait for my game to come in the mail since I pre-ordered it off Amazon. Should come between the 18th and 24th. That's what the email said anyway.

What bugs me is that the guide I preordered won't get here until sometime in late November until Early December. -.- Oh well. It only cost me like 13 bucks.


----------



## Ricardo

Anyone listen to the music to Pokemon XY? I was listening to it at midnight and I got to say that they did a very very good job. I really like the Elite Four 4 and Champion themes. 

(I understand if you don't want to listen to it until you experience it in-game)
Oh and Moltres can be caught


----------



## Chromie

Ricardo said:


> Anyone listen to the music to Pokemon XY? I was listening to it at midnight and I got to say that they did a very very good job. I really like the Elite Four 4 and Champion themes.
> 
> (I understand if you don't want to listen to it until you experience it in-game)




I really like Xerneas/Yveltal battle music. Obviously don't listen if you'd rather be surprised.


----------



## VillageDweller

So uh, my copy of Pokemon Y came early! Which I'm pleased about because I didn't have the greatest afternoon so yeah. c:



Spoiler: hereisapicforproofiguess








I guess I'll go play it now! 
people who thought they would get it first because of midnight downloading muahaha omg jk tho ok pls dun hurt me


----------



## Colour Bandit

Amazon is dispatching my copy, I only just noticed but my Mum said it updated at lunch- she's so useful, checking for me when I'm in class/driving lessons. I'll have to check with my brother about GAME, but if I'm lucky Amazon may deliver tomorrow if my game got into the afternoon post pick up. For once Amazon could beat GAME to a delivery :O


----------



## Bread Kennedys

VillageDweller said:


> So uh, my copy of Pokemon Y came early! Which I'm pleased about because I didn't have the greatest afternoon so yeah. c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hereisapicforproofiguess
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15133
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll go play it now!
> people who thought they would get it first because of midnight downloading muahaha omg jk tho ok pls dun hurt me


OH MY GOD I'M SO JEALOUS


----------



## Hamusuta

MY DAD JUST WENT TO GAME AND PRE-ORDERED IT FOR ME I CANT EVEN RIGHT NOW U GUYS AOIASFJOPAG:ASDGBUIOISDR8F7HSDIORFGHFUIK


----------



## Jarrad

Just to confirm, it's only available to download on the e-shop at midnight on Friday? (Tomorrow) by whose timezone is it by???
Omg I hope game give out the e shop download codes a few hours earlier than the official release date like when they did it with new leaf >.<


----------



## 3DSfan134

OH MY GOSH GUYS I'M GETTING POKEMON Y ON SATURDAY!


----------



## Jarrad

3DSfan134 said:


> OH MY GOSH GUYS I'M GETTING POKEMON Y ON SATURDAY!



I take it that you're excited then? xD


----------



## oath2order

So, is the friends list in the game independent of your 3DS friends list or what?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

oath2order said:


> So, is the friends list in the game independent of your 3DS friends list or what?



Pretty sure it is. I googled it, and a bunch of Pokemon X and Y 3DS FC Exchange threads on other forums and even Youtube popped up.


----------



## Sheepish

I doubt that it'd be a separate thing. People are just adding each other in preparation for it. I saw a similar thing happening before New Leaf was released.


----------



## Ricardo

Mega Tyranitar and Mega Aggron confirmed, more excited for Aggron though.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Jarrad said:


> Just to confirm, it's only available to download on the e-shop at midnight on Friday? (Tomorrow) by whose timezone is it by???
> Omg I hope game give out the e shop download codes a few hours earlier than the official release date like when they did it with new leaf >.<


I have no idea what timezone Nintendo of Europe uses (hopefully someone from Europe who's done midnight downloads can shed some light on this).

For North America, it's midnight EDT.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Ricardo said:


> Mega Tyranitar and Mega Aggron confirmed, more excited for Aggron though.



ERMAHGERD I'M TOTALLY DESTROYING THOSE LITTLE CHEATERZ OVAR GLOBUL WIYFIE


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> ERMAHGERD I'M TOTALLY DESTROYING THOSE LITTLE CHEATERZ OVAR GLOBUL WIYFIE


So,when I get Pokemon Y,we're playing battles like its the Hunger Games! Also,I got a idea for a AC event for Pokemon Y.We'll be doing some battles with our.....something.I don't know.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

3DSfan134 said:


> So,when I get Pokemon Y,we're playing battles like its the Hunger Games! Also,I got a idea for a AC event for Pokemon Y.We'll be doing some battles with our.....something.I don't know.



Dude you're embarrassing me >.<


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> Dude you're embarrassing me >.<


Oops.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

3DSfan134 said:


> Oops.



Dude, you're getting annoying and creepy...Stop... O_O

- - -Post Merge- - -

Now, if we can talk about Pokemon again...
Who's getting the event Torchic at launch?


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> Dude, you're getting annoying and creepy...Stop... O_O
> 
> - - -Post Merge- - -
> 
> Now, if we can talk about Pokemon again...
> Who's getting the event Torchic at launch?


I am!


----------



## VillageDweller

so i have no idea if this mentioned on the thread or not BUT.
So by asking this gurl in the game, I can see the order of badges is:


Spoiler: badges names omgggg



Bug Badge
Cliff Badge
Rumble Badge
Plant Badge
Voltage Badge
Fairy Badge
Psychic Badge
Iceberg Badge
So I think we can assume the order of the gyms is Bug, Rock or Ground, Fighting, Grass, Electric, Fairy, Psychic and Ice. :>


----------



## Stevey Queen

Why are the badge names so plain?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

VillageDweller said:


> so i have no idea if this mentioned on the thread or not BUT.
> So by asking this gurl in the game, I can see the order of badges is:
> Bug Badge
> Cliff Badge
> Rumble Badge
> Plant Badge
> Voltage Badge
> Fairy Badge
> Psychic Badge
> Iceberg Badge
> So I think we can assume the order of the gyms is Bug, Rock or Ground, Fighting, Grass, Electric, Fairy, Psychic and Ice. :>


Is the person you asked playing the game in English? Or are these translations from a different language?


----------



## Jarrad

VillageDweller said:


> so i have no idea if this mentioned on the thread or not BUT.
> So by asking this gurl in the game, I can see the order of badges is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bug Badge
> Cliff Badge
> Rumble Badge
> Plant Badge
> Voltage Badge
> Fairy Badge
> Psychic Badge
> Iceberg Badge
> So I think we can assume the order of the gyms is Bug, Rock or Ground, Fighting, Grass, Electric, Fairy, Psychic and Ice. :>


PLEASE! ffs use spoilers!!! This thread's supposed to be spoiler friendly... I for one do not wish to know the different types of the gyms! :l


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

DeviousCrossing said:


> Who's getting the event Torchic at launch?


I will, but it won't be on my team. I like Torchic and Combusken, but I've never been a huge fan of Blaziken, and I'd rather do only Gen VI Pokemon.

I would love it if Sceptile and Swampert had Mega Evolutions. Otherwise, I'll be irritated at the favoritism lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> PLEASE! ffs use spoilers!!! This thread's supposed to be spoiler friendly... I for one do not wish to know the different types of the gyms! :l


Spoiler friendly means that you can post without using spoiler tags. So the amount of spoilers is only going to get worse (especially since some people have already received their games in the mail).


----------



## Jarrad

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I will, but it won't be on my team. I like Torchic and Combusken, but I've never been a huge fan of Blaziken, and I'd rather do only Gen VI Pokemon.
> 
> I would love it if Sceptile and Swampert had Mega Evolutions. Otherwise, I'll be irritated at the favoritism lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Spoiler friendly means that you can post without using spoiler tags. So the amount of spoilers is only going to get worse (especially since some people have already received their games in the mail).


Oh! I thought it meant the opposite haha!


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Jarrad said:


> Oh! I thought it meant the opposite haha!


Yeah, I think "Spoiler Friendly" is a little confusing. Maybe something like "Contains X and Y Spoilers" would be better.


----------



## Jarrad

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Yeah, I think "Spoiler Friendly" is a little confusing. Maybe something like "Contains X and Y Spoilers" would be better.



Yeah, or just "SPOILER ALERT!"


----------



## VillageDweller

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Spoiler friendly means that you can post without using spoiler tags. So the amount of spoilers is only going to get worse (especially since some people have already received their games in the mail).





Jarrad said:


> Oh! I thought it meant the opposite haha!





Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Yeah, I think "Spoiler Friendly" is a little confusing. Maybe something like "Contains X and Y Spoilers" would be better.



all these things <3 I didn't know what it meant either at first but I saw other people all posting spoilers  but I can go put them in a spoiler tag now.



Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Is the person you asked playing the game in English? Or are these translations from a different language?



Considering that it's um, me playing the game (xD) and I am playing it in English, these are the English names. I did post with a picture showing I got the game today haha  I agree with LovemcQueen in that they are very plain.  I meant that I had asked a girl in one of the cities, and she tells you about the badges. They are the names she gave. :S


----------



## Flyffel

Spoiler friendly means no spoilers. If there are spoilers, the topic has been named wrong. That is a fact.


----------



## Midoriya

Here's a list of the things you'll do on your journey in order:



Spoiler



So there's 68 new Pokemon which is pretty good in my opinion.  Not too much to remember and not too little of a number.

There's in order:

Bug type gym: Surskit level 10 (bug/water), Vivillon level 12 (bug/flying)
Rock type gym: Tyrunt level 25 (rock/dragon), Amaura level 25 (rock/ice)
Fighting type gym: Mienfoo level 29 (fight), Hawlucha level 32 (fight/flying), Machoke level 28 (fight)
Grass type gym: Jumpluff level 30 (grass/flying), Gogoat level 34 (grass), Weepinbell level 31 (grass/poison)
Electric type gym: Emolga level 35 (electric/flying), Magneton level 35 (electric/steel), Heliolisk level 37 (electric/normal)
Fairy type gym: Mawile level 38 (steel/fairy), Mr. Mime level 39 (psychic/fairy), Sylveon level 42 (fairy)
Psychic type gym: Sigilyph level 44 (psychic/flying), Slowking level 45 (water/psychic), Meowstic level 48 (psychic)
Ice type gym: Abomasnow level 56!! (grass/ice), Cryogonal level 55!! (ice), Avalugg level 59!!! (ice)

Elite Four!!!!
Champion Diantha!!!!!!
Team Flare Showdown!!!!!!!!


Aww man, there's no dark type gym , after six generations they still haven't made a dark type gym.  Oh well, maybe next generation



Also, you don't have to put things in spoiler tags I'm pretty sure, but I did anyway


----------



## BellGreen

So excited! I'll probably stop using The Bell Tree for a week just for this


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

VillageDweller said:


> Considering that it's um, me playing the game (xD) and I am playing it in English, these are the English names. I did post with a picture showing I got the game today haha  I agree with LovemcQueen in that they are very plain.  I meant that I had asked a girl in one of the cities, and she tells you about the badges. They are the names she gave. :S


Don't mind me, sometimes I misunderstand what someone said and then feel like an idiot later haha

And yeah, they are a little plain. Although looking back at the badge names for previous games, a lot of them are plain too: http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Badges#List_of_Badges


----------



## Midoriya

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Don't mind me, sometimes I misunderstand what someone said and then feel like an idiot later haha
> 
> And yeah, they are a little plain. Although looking back at the badge names for previous games, a lot of them are plain too: http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Badges#List_of_Badges




Who creates the names for them anyway?  Does Pokemon have its own badger namer person?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Who creates the names for them anyway?  Does Pokemon have its own badger namer person?


I doubt one person comes up with the names for badges. I don't know if anyone working on the game is allowed to suggest ideas for badge names, or if a team of writers comes up with them.


----------



## Farobi

I actually like chesnaught now after seeing his official release picture. Well, at least better than the other two.

#teamchespin


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Farobi said:


> I actually like chesnaught now after seeing his official release picture. Well, at least better than the other two.
> 
> #teamchespin


OMG CHESPIN FTW

#chespinrulez

- - -Post Merge- - -
Also, PETA made yet another Pokemon parody. >.<
http://www.gamezone.com/news/2013/1...s-for-releasing-two-versions-of-the-same-game
I'm getting tired of this, PETA... -_-


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

From CoroCoro, courtesy of Bulbagarden: 

Chesnaught official art:


Spoiler












Delphox official art:


Spoiler











Greninja official art:


Spoiler


----------



## BellGreen

They look really strange to me :/ It looks like they ran out of ideas.


----------



## Sheepish

The official art definitely makes them all look better. I've pretty much settled on Froakie for my first run, but I'm getting pretty excited to use Chespin on my second now.


----------



## BellGreen

EVERY Pokemon release, I have the debate: GRASS OR FIRE POKEMON?

Last year I went with Tepig for White, because undoubtedly, I played with Chikorita in HeartGold. I didn't make it past the first gym. I find using a Grass type significantly much more harder to play if you have a few Pokemon.

This year, I might play as Chespin. My strategy is to use a LOT of Pokemon through the course of the game to help me battle my way of the grass type difficulty. Fennekin just doesn't look my type. Rather go with a cute grass Pokemon.


----------



## Sheepish

BellBringerGreen said:


> I find using a Grass type significantly much more harder to play if you have a few Pokemon.


I feel like this is only really the case with the Johto games since a) Chikorita is weak to the first two gyms, and b) its stats are more defensively oriented, making it more suitable for a support role.

Then again, I've never played a game without having a team of six at the end.


----------



## BellGreen

I've beaten White with the maximum of three Pokemon.

I never actually played White with a grass... Maybe it is only the case with Johto.


----------



## Sheepish

I did a mono-Grass run with White, and it wasn't too terrible. Apart from the few times early/mid-game when I almost got wiped out by Darumaka.


----------



## insaneluzer

I always find it hard to get through a Pok?mon game with a grass-type starter. For me, the level of difficulty (from most to least) goes: grass > water > fire

Of course, having a balanced team is the best way to go, but when I first started playing Pok?mon, I didn't know that. XD At least I always had badass Charmander as my starter back then. I'm picking Froakie as my starter for this game, mostly because he looks cool, but also because I like the idea of a frog ninja!  I might end up having a second playthrough using Fennekin, though.


----------



## aetherene

Serebii updated the Kalos pokedex, so I've been going through and making notes of which pokemon would best compliment a well rounded team in terms of movesets and types.

I still haven't officially made up my mind either about my starter since I found out that Chesnaught is a Grass/Fighting and I wanted to keep the Torchic from the wifi event. But I wouldn't mind getting Froakie because Greninja looks like a beast.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I've never really had a hard time with grass starters. In HGSS, if you catch a Geodude and a Mareep and train them to an appropriate level, Faulkner's toast. Bugsy was a little more difficult because his Scyther kept getting critical hits, but he went down too. 

With Red and Blue, grass was actually the easiest since the first two gyms were Rock and Water. Charmander was the hardest, since I don't think you could catch a Mankey before the first gym and Nidoran didn't learn double kick until level 43 lol. 

I don't remember Gen III really well (I only played through it once) but I believe the first gym is Rock (same with gen IV now that I think about it). 

Gen V gives you the option of picking up the elemental monkey that covers for your starter's weakness.

So if you're willing to temporarily train something that helps cover for the grass type's weaknesses, then it's not really difficult to use a grass starter. And I'm sure Gen VI will have something early on that allows you to face the first gym (Bug) just fine. Fletchling probably.


----------



## waddict

I used to despise Chesnaught...
But I must admit, he has grown on me.
He's so adorable >3<
Anybody wanna trade Lv.1 Starters when X/Y comes out?


----------



## Jake

Spoiler



why the **** isn't there a legendary trio for gen 6???


----------



## BellGreen

I plan to have my team with Chespin and I want to save a spot for that Torchic distribution!


----------



## kite

Some of my friends already have Pokemon from some store named Gameplay... I'm so upset they went without me. -_-;;
RUB IT IN MY FACE WHY DON'T YOU
WE COULD'VE BEEN IN THIS TOGETHER >:[

/fumes


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

That's unfortunate :/
If I had a friend who was excited for Pokemon and I knew of a chance to get it early, I would have offered to pick one up for them if they couldn't go with me.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Sometimes,stores have Pokemon X and Y early and that's why friends on your friend list has Pokemon X and Y early.


----------



## kite

3DSfan134 said:


> Sometimes,stores have Pokemon X and Y early and that's why friends on your friend list has Pokemon X and Y early.



I already knew that. But they know how much I like Pokemon (we played together in high school). So yeah. 

On the plus side, we'll be playing together when everyone has their copies. ^^


----------



## ChibiSylph

UGH!!!!! There is no midnight release where I'm at. So on Saturday at 5am me and my dad are gonna get up, go to get a MCmuffin and gonna wait right in front of GameStop for four hours. They are opening at 9am(which is early for them) because of the game.
CANT WAIT!!! So from now to Saturday morning I'm not looking up any Pokemon stuff till I get the game /)^3^(\ SO EXCITED!!


----------



## Farobi

W00t. Getting it in less than 15 hours from now. My timezone is so great c:


----------



## Jake

are these fake idk


Spoiler

















and these are apparently vivaloins or w/e 5925325032's patterns: http://imgur.com/a/0Qt5N#HJhE4ke


----------



## *Jordan*

Jake. said:


> are these fake idk
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are apparently vivaloins or w/e 5925325032's patterns: http://imgur.com/a/0Qt5N#HJhE4ke



I personally don't know whether they're fake or not, but Mega Medicham looks nice.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Not fake.
The pictures came from one of the moderators over at Serebii's forums.


----------



## StarMayor

I have to say that I've finally managed to have a look at the starters' final evolutionary forms, and I honestly can't lie; I absolutely love Froakie's entire line. I am definitely using Froakie as my starter.


----------



## ForgottenT

My pok?mon Y just arrived


----------



## Zeiro

I might have to stay away from this thread for a while haha...


----------



## Farobi

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I might have to stay away from this thread for a while haha...


or the internet


----------



## Prof Gallows

lol but really.

Over in the UK GAME and ASDA are giving out their copies right now. The game officially released over in AU and the countries closest to it. So since people legitimately own the game now I've removed the spoiler warning from the title.

Don't complain to me about spoilers in this thread. If you don't want to see them don't come into the topic.


----------



## Lauren

Guys...


Spoiler














It finally came!


----------



## ForgottenT

I?m dying, I just battled a kid in the game, he said that he just traded for a cool pokemon, then he sends out Magikarp and it only knows splash... xD


----------



## Farobi

ForgottenT said:


> I?m dying, I just battled a kid in the game, he said that he just traded for a cool pokemon, then he sends out Magikarp and it only knows splash... xD



how cute <3

am i the only one whos gonna give away some of my "good, used pokemon" on the random trade system?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Lauren said:


> Guys...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It finally came!


So jealous!
Whats with the pokeball?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Spoiler: Mega Alakazam


----------



## Colour Bandit

Amazon pulled out the win and I got my copy of X today!!!
Pics here: http://sdrv.ms/16Bl1FP

Playing it now, only just got out of my bed in game!! I'm super excited!



TheCreeperHugz said:


> So jealous!
> Whats with the pokeball?


The Pokeball comes with GAME orders in the UK (Not sure where else in the world) I should get mine with my copy of Y!


----------



## ForgottenT

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler: Mega Alakazam



OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG YEESSSS!!!!!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Urgh, so many people getting theirs already! I have to wait at least 3 more hours (and even then I might not even get it today)


----------



## Colour Bandit

In my copy of X I have now chosen Froakie, nicknamed Rana which is Latin for Frog.


----------



## Lauren

TheCreeperHugz said:


> So jealous!
> Whats with the pokeball?



It was a free gift for pre ordering with game, it's a game cartridge holder!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Wow, is EVERYONE getting their copy today?! I have to wait until Midnight, and have the possibility of having to wait until next Friday to get it... >.<


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Aaah my Dad came home from work early, and he bought it from asda for me! Yay!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Spoiler: Mega Houndoom












This one is funny.


Houndoom is exclusive to X.
BUT. You can only get Houndoomite in Y.


----------



## Hamusuta

Prof Gallows said:


> Over in the UK GAME and ASDA are giving out their copies right now.



This isn't true (for me at least).
My UK GAME isnt letting me have the game today 

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND OMG MEGA ALAKAZAM IS DUMBLEDORE


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hamusuta said:


> This isn't true (for me at least).
> My UK GAME isnt letting me have the game today



You would be smart to go back out and tell them to check their site and to call another store, because they are in fact selling them today. If one GAME sells them, they ALL have to sell them. Some stores might not realize that their higher ups have waved the flag to sell them early.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler: Mega Houndoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is funny.
> 
> 
> Houndoom is exclusive to X.
> BUT. You can only get Houndoomite in Y.





Spoiler: Spoiler



OHMYGOD THAT LOOKS SO AWESOME
I think I'm going to go with X now. Xerenas, Mega Charizard X, Mega Houndoom, Clauncher... <3


----------



## Hamusuta

Prof Gallows said:


> You would be smart to go back out and tell them to check their site and to call another store, because they are in fact selling them today. If one GAME sells them, they ALL have to sell them. Some stores might not realize that their higher ups have waved the flag to sell them early.


Lol i'll just inform them tomorrow, i can wait another day i've already waited several months  But thanks for telling me


----------



## Prof Gallows

Spoiler: Mega Manectric


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler: Mega Manectric


I'm going to totally hate my parents if I don't get this game at Midnight or tomorrow.


----------



## 3DSfan134

I'm really getting Y today! If my dad has time to buy it. >.<


----------



## Ricardo

I went to Serebii today and apparently you will be able to catch starters in the Friend Safari like Ivysaur and Wartortle.


----------



## easpa

My local Gamestop was selling X and Y a day early, and I picked up my copy of Y earlier on. Haven't gotten a chance to play yet, but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Sheepish

Does anyone know when the Torchic distribution will end? I want to know how much time I have to squeeze in multiple playthroughs of the game before settling down on a save.

Additional question; if I start a game, pick up the Torchic, then delete my save and start a new game, I should still be able to get Torchic in the new save, right?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Torchic event will run until January 15th


----------



## KarlaKGB

Game is now available for download on the UK e-store


----------



## VillageDweller

DeviousCrossing said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OHMYGOD THAT LOOKS SO AWESOME
> I think I'm going to go with X now. Xerenas, Mega Charizard X, Mega Houndoom, Clauncher... <3



Yo, if you want Mega Houndoom, ProfGallows' point was that the Houndoomite is only in Y. So if you want Mega Houndoom, then you'd want to get Y (except you have your other reasons for X so ) Houndoom I can just get someone with X to trade to me.


----------



## Jarrad

KarlaKGB said:


> Game is now available for download on the UK e-store



No it's not. I've been checking every 10 minutes.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Gah, final half hour. Sucessfully not spoiled myself too much outside of knowing there's 69 pokemon and some random oddments. Not seen any pics though after adblocking any images with pokemon or xy in the url.


----------



## Stevey Queen

PHP:
	



Are you able to trade over mega stones between versions? Like I wanna use mega chairzard X but I want to play Y and I want Y to be my dominant copy. I don't want to have half of all of my pokemon split up between versions just so I can use some mega pokemon.


----------



## BellGreen

My friends say that in one version, you have to have an older Pokemon as your starter. I'm pretty sure you get an older Pokemon later in the game or I'm a slow snail not being able to catch up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

IGNORE ME


----------



## Jarrad

BellBringerGreen said:


> My friends say that in one version, you have to have an older Pokemon as your starter. I'm pretty sure you get an older Pokemon later in the game or I'm a slow snail not being able to catch up.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IGNORE ME


By older Pokemon are you referring to the first few generations of Pokemon? If so, then yes. You do receive a first gen starter in the game.


----------



## ForgottenT

LoveMcQueen said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to trade over mega stones between versions? Like I wanna use mega chairzard X but I want to play Y and I want Y to be my dominant copy. I don't want to have half of all of my pokemon split up between versions just so I can use some mega pokemon.



Some of the mega stones are called MewtoniteX and MewtoniteY etc.
I?m pretty sure that you can just trade the mega stones and it should work just fine.


----------



## Sheepish

LoveMcQueen said:


> Are you able to trade over mega stones between versions? Like I wanna use mega chairzard X but I want to play Y and I want Y to be my dominant copy. I don't want to have half of all of my pokemon split up between versions just so I can use some mega pokemon.



It's just an item, so I don't really see why we wouldn't be able to trade it.
I'm mostly curious about whether or not we can get multiples of some of the version exclusive mega stones.


----------



## BellGreen

So do you get to choose from any of the six in the beginning, or do you get a first gen in the beginning?


----------



## Sheepish

BellBringerGreen said:


> So do you get to choose from any of the six in the beginning, or do you get a first gen in the beginning?



In the very beginning, your in-game friends will give one of the Gen VI starters.
Later on, still fairly early into the game, you'll meet Professor Sycamore, and he'll give you one of the Gen I starters.


----------



## Jarrad

Guys it's downloading.... POKEMON Y IS DOWNLOADING HOLY MOLEY


----------



## Zeiro

Jarrad said:


> Guys it's downloading.... POKEMON Y IS DOWNLOADING HOLY MOLEY


Can you please tell how many blocks it takes up?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Can you please tell how many blocks it takes up?



I think it's 14,000 blocks. More than ACNL, I think.


----------



## Zeiro

DeviousCrossing said:


> I think it's 14,000 blocks. More than ACNL, I think.


Holy... New Leaf was only 6,000 blocks.


----------



## Jarrad

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Holy... New Leaf was only 6,000 blocks.



You should've seen how big donkey kong was haha

Meh, I already have 5 games on my sd card and I still have over 60,000 blocks left hehe


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to trade over mega stones between versions? Like I wanna use mega chairzard X but I want to play Y and I want Y to be my dominant copy. I don't want to have half of all of my pokemon split up between versions just so I can use some mega pokemon.



Pretty sure it's been confirmed you can send them over. Also I *think* you can find multiple of each stone. ~ though there may be some given by NPCs that will be 1 per save.



Reizo-Trepe said:


> Can you please tell how many blocks it takes up?



Something like 13600 blocks. I thought I'd have enough room with 10k, or only have to delete a few things, but I've had to do a save data back-up from Fire emblem and delete the game for the extra space. @.@

EDIT: It's also only just halfway downloaded. So it'll take about an hour for whole thing. (For reference my NL took half hour.)


----------



## Zeiro

New Leaf took about 40 minutes for me to download.

I just checked and I have about 21,000 blocks left... Now I'm contemplating if I should get the digital download to avoid the whole store rush since I was too late to preorder it.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

On a scale of 1 to 10, how hard do you think it'll be to get a copy the day it comes out...?


----------



## Jarrad

MyLifeIsCake said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how hard do you think it'll be to get a copy the day it comes out...?



It'll be quite easy.


----------



## Farobi

MyLifeIsCake said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how hard do you think it'll be to get a copy the day it comes out...?



For me, 7.

I live in a country where the 3ds isn't even bothered with, but i worry that the distributors would be the problem ._.

It's 8AM here, 2 more hours till i get my X copy <3


----------



## Zeiro

MyLifeIsCake said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how hard do you think it'll be to get a copy the day it comes out...?


Probably 7 or 8. The store I'm going to is the only one that sells games in the area. It's within walking distance of my house, but I remember people camped there when the Wii came out.

Plus preorders sold out quickly and I didn't have a chance to get one.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

MyLifeIsCake said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how hard do you think it'll be to get a copy the day it comes out...?



Because I'm in a big city, probably 9/10.
If I don't download it at Midnight or wait until Friday, I'll probably end up getting the last copy at my GameStop. -.-


----------



## Jinglefruit

Aaaa! I have literally spent 15 minutes exploring my house and menus. CLICK ALL THE THINGS! ~ Definitely watch the TV in your room. It made me chuckle.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Thanks guys~ I'm debating on whether I should get it tomorrow, or wait a while. I'd figure if I see it, I might pick it up. But the stores... :/

Also, which starter to pick? I like the fox one, but the final evolves of all of them are just t̶e̶r̶r̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ not the best to look at...


----------



## Zeiro

Jinglefruit said:


> Aaaa! I have literally spent 15 minutes exploring my house and menus. CLICK ALL THE THINGS! ~ Definitely watch the TV in your room. It made me chuckle.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Yeah, I'll pretty much have to abandon this thread. I can't rush through the game (my OCD won't let me), so it'll take me a while to play through it. 

I'm going with Froakie. I want to nickname it, but I don't know what. It also depends on if it's male or female, although male is much more likely.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Reizo-Trepe said:


>



I'm not going to go screaming spoilers. ~ I couldn't really anyway as I don't know much info from past 2 weeks. xP And going by Black 2, I probably won't beat the E4 until December.


----------



## waddict

I have decided everything.
My team, etc, etc, etc...
But there's one thing I still need to do.
I DON'T KNOW WHAT IM GONNA CALL MYSELF T_T


----------



## Zeiro

I just need to know three things about the game before I ignore any and all things Pokemon on the internet.

1.) Will you be able to change your hair color later in the game?
2.) Will you be able to change your eye color later in the game?
3.) Will you be able to change your skin color later in the game?

I want to pick the blond trainer so I can have blue eyes, but I want brown hair as well.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I've decided that I'm choosing Chespin. Although Froakie and it's evos are pretty cool, Greninja looks ugly. D: Chestnaught looks so cool though. <3 Mega Charizard X, Chestnaught, Clawitzer ... <3


----------



## waddict

Alright, I've narrowed my name choices down to five names...

Reiner - My favorite person from Shingeki no Kyojin <333

Leon - I have no idea but I like this name. And I hate Resident Evil.

Koizumi - Haruhi Suzumiya.

Bertholdt - Because I can be unoriginal as well.

Xavier - Always really liked this name ever since X-Men.

Sollux - Homestuck related, my name I decided on months ago but it just sounds too cheesy now that I don't like Homestuck that much anymore.


----------



## Sheepish

All the talk about the game possibly selling out made me all paranoid, so I went to my local store and I was luckily able to pre-order my copy. A bunch of people around me were pre-ordering theirs, too. I've also learned that they're doing a midnight release, which I might go to. Haven't quite decided yet. I suppose it'll depend on how lazy I get/how desperately I want the game...


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Charizard X pretty much set me on X. But still... I like some of the mega evolves in Y, does this game still allow trading?


----------



## BellGreen

waddict said:


> Alright, I've narrowed my name choices down to five names...
> 
> Reiner - My favorite person from Shingeki no Kyojin <333
> 
> Leon - I have no idea but I like this name. And I hate Resident Evil.
> 
> Koizumi - Haruhi Suzumiya.
> 
> Bertholdt - Because I can be unoriginal as well.
> 
> Xavier - Always really liked this name ever since X-Men.
> 
> Sollux - Homestuck related, my name I decided on months ago but it just sounds too cheesy now that I don't like Homestuck that much anymore.


Koizumi? What kind of Pokemon would fit him? XD

For my first gen, I'll probably choose Charmander and wait until the Torchic distribution event. Then I'll go with Chespin.

About the difficulty: The line for New Leaf at my GameStop wasn't that bad. I plan to buy it at Target or something so it's easier. I might have to get X since my brother got a reserve card and doesn't need it anymore though, so it may be hard for Y.


----------



## Sheepish

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Charizard X pretty much set me on X. But still... I like some of the mega evolves in Y, does this game still allow trading?



Yes it does. The day that Pok?mon suddenly stops you from trading will be the day the world ends.


----------



## Zeiro

waddict said:


> I hate Resident Evil.


OH NO YOU DIDN'T






Please tell me why though.


----------



## BellGreen

I totally forgot about Charizard X! Maybe it's a good thing


----------



## waddict

Reizo-Trepe said:


> OH NO YOU DIDN'T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me why though.



It's not that I hate it per se, it's that I hate scary games in general.
I don't like creepy, ultra-realistic zombies :c


----------



## BellGreen

I'm really paranoid about Y selling out at Target. 

Really paranoid.

So if it's sold out, my only choice is X. My friend got the game early; so lucky ;(


----------



## Sheepish

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm really paranoid about Y selling out at Target.
> 
> Really paranoid.
> 
> So if it's sold out, my only choice is X. My friend got the game early; so lucky ;(



I feel like it's less likely to sell out on stores like Target or Walmart, unless it's the only place in the area that sells games.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Sheepish said:


> Yes it does. The day that Pok?mon suddenly stops you from trading will be the day the world ends.



Cool cool. I wonder if you could trade, reset then start over and the person would still have your pokemon.

Anyway, tomorrow's going to be like-


----------



## BellGreen

Sheepish said:


> I feel like it's less likely to sell out on stores like Target or Walmart, unless it's the only place in the area that sells games.



There are two other malls both with a GameStop XD Hopefully it's available. I'll only wait a week, otherwise it's Ace Attorney.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Sheepish said:


> I feel like it's less likely to sell out on stores like Target or Walmart, unless it's the only place in the area that sells games.



True. I went to gamestop the day NL came out and they were out but Walmart still had it in stock


----------



## Sheepish

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Cool cool. I wonder if you could trade, reset then start over and the person would still have your pokemon.
> 
> Anyway, tomorrow's going to be like-
> 'pocket'monster.gif



That's sort of my plan. I'll probably be doing multiple playthroughs in quick succession, so I'll probably end up giving away exclusives/rare stuff before each reset.


----------



## waddict

I've decided on Reiner.

I'm going there at 8:58 so I can be first in line to pick up XY


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Pretty sure when I get it next week I'll be going to K-Mart. My Target and GameStop will still be crowded even after a week. x.x


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Sheepish said:


> That's sort of my plan. I'll probably be doing multiple playthroughs in quick succession, so I'll probably end up giving away exclusives/rare stuff before each reset.



What version are you getting? The one I _really_ want is _______, but it's only from Y... .-.

SPOLIER WARNING:  http://www.serebii.net/xy/megaevolutions.shtml


Spoiler



Mega Houndoom is amazing *-*


----------



## Sheepish

MyLifeIsCake said:


> What version are you getting? The one I _really_ want is _______, but it's only from Y... .-.
> 
> SPOLIER WARNING:  http://www.serebii.net/xy/megaevolutions.shtml
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mega Houndoom is amazing *-*


X


Spoiler



I agree that Mega Houndoom is cool. Hopefully it's possible to get multiples of its mega stone, and that it's not too rare, so that people will be willing to trade it off.


----------



## waddict

Sheepish said:


> X
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Mega Houndoom is cool. Hopefully it's possible to get multiples of its mega stone, and that it's not too rare, so that people will be willing to trade it off.





Spoiler



Houndoom is found in X. Houndoomite or whatever's found in Y.
Just get a Manectricite and trade one for Houndoomite, it's not really going to matter for somebody who has Y.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Just pre-ordered Pokemon Y.Got a poster from the pre-order!


----------



## Stevey Queen

I can't get it until Tuesday :c they better not sell out.


----------



## BellGreen

If all the stores near me sell out, I'm going to scream :c This is a game I don't want to miss out on.


----------



## Zeiro

I have to decide if I want to go pick up a points card tonight and get the digital download (my debit is tapped out), wake up early and be at the store with the crowd when it opens and hope they don't sell out, or wait until the afternoon after I go to the salon and hope they aren't sold out.

HURGH DECISION TIME HALP.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Spoiler



wtf did they do to Heracross. Hopefully fan art will make me appreciate it more


----------



## Farobi

bye yall gonna pick up my copy naw :3


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I have to decide if I want to go pick up a points card tonight and get the digital download (my debit is tapped out), wake up early and be at the store with the crowd when it opens and hope they don't sell out, or wait until the afternoon after I go to the salon and hope they aren't sold out.
> 
> HURGH DECISION TIME HALP.


By tapped out, do you mean you would overdraft if you bought an eShop card. Because if so, it's not worth the overdraft fee.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Lmao I can't look at mega heracross without laughing.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

LoveMcQueen said:


> Lmao I can't look at mega heracross without laughing.


Yeah, they took an adorable beetle (at least I think he's adorable, especially since he always tried to get sap from Ash's Bulbasaur's bulb), and turned him into a so-not-adorable beetle :/

Mega Pinsir is pretty cool (about time it got something), but Mega Scizor reminds me of Deoxys.


----------



## Zeiro

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> By tapped out, do you mean you would overdraft if you bought an eShop card. Because if so, it's not worth the overdraft fee.


By tapped out, I mean I don't have any money left on it to transfer money from my debit to my eShop account directly. And my parents would KILL ME if they found out I got charged overdraft.


----------



## Jake

I HAVE NO SELF CONTROL SOMEONE PLEASE SEND HELP OR PUNCH ME PLEASEE


BIDOOF FOR NO SELF CONTROL CONFIRMED


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Reizo-Trepe said:


> By tapped out, I mean I don't have any money left on it to transfer money from my debit to my eShop account directly. And my parents would KILL ME if they found out I got charged overdraft.


Ah, gotcha. If you don't really care about having a physical cartridge, I'd just buy a eShop card and download it. 

But if you think you would regret downloading it, then I'd go to the store first thing in the morning. There'd be less chance of it being sold out than if you went to buy it in the afternoon.

Jake.:


Spoiler


----------



## BellGreen

Jake. said:


> I HAVE NO SELF CONTROL SOMEONE PLEASE SEND HELP OR PUNCH ME PLEASEE
> 
> 
> 
> BIDOOF FOR NO SELF CONTROL CONFIRMED


You're so lucky


----------



## Zeiro

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Ah, gotcha. If you don't really care about having a physical cartridge, I'd just buy a eShop card and download it.
> 
> But if you think you would regret downloading it, then I'd go to the store first thing in the morning. There'd be less chance of it being sold out than if you did went to buy it in the afternoon.


OK, thanks. I don't really care which one I get, but I'm really worried that they'll sell out and I have public anxiety, so I think I'll go with digital. But that takes up about half of my SD Card memory -- which means I'll have to buy one with more data soon and I'm still confused about how SD Card transfer works. I made a thread here. 

Store closes in 40 minutes lol.


----------



## BellGreen

Reizo-Trepe said:


> OK, thanks. I don't really care which one I get, but I'm really worried that they'll sell out and I have public anxiety, so I think I'll go with digital. But that takes up about half of my SD Card memory -- which means I'll have to buy one with more data soon and I'm still confused about how SD Card transfer works. I made a thread here.
> 
> Store closes in 40 minutes lol.


I still have the original SD so I only have 10k blocks on me. Physical is the only way of getting the game for me. It's also one of the ways to make me feel icky and impatient knowing that the game comes tomorrow for me *~*


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Reizo-Trepe said:


> OK, thanks. I don't really care which one I get, but I'm really worried that they'll sell out and I have public anxiety, so I think I'll go with digital. But that takes up about half of my SD Card memory -- which means I'll have to buy one with more data soon and I'm still confused about how SD Card transfer works. I made a thread here.
> 
> Store closes in 40 minutes lol.


It's easy thankfully. You just drag everything from the old SD card to your desktop, and then drag the stuff on the desktop to the new SD card. More detail here: http://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/309/p/430


----------



## ForgottenT

Jake. said:


> I HAVE NO SELF CONTROL SOMEONE PLEASE SEND HELP OR PUNCH ME PLEASEE
> 
> 
> BIDOOF FOR NO SELF CONTROL CONFIRMED







lol


----------



## Zeiro

BellBringerGreen said:


> I still have the original SD so I only have 10k blocks on me. Physical is the only way of getting the game for me. It's also one of the ways to make me feel icky and impatient knowing that the game comes tomorrow for me *~*


Haha, I don't really care whether it's digital or physical as long as I can play it. It is pretty convenient having all of my games stores in a single SD card though, instead of having a bunch of game cards.



Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> It's easy thankfully. You just drag everything from the old SD card to your desktop, and then drag the stuff on the desktop to the new SD card. More detail here: http://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/309/p/430


Thank you so much!! I probably should have checked a website like that or something... lol. I didn't know it was that simple.

I'm off to go buy an eShop card before the store closes. I'm gonna scream if the eShop cards are sold out too.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Haha, I don't really care whether it's digital or physical as long as I can play it. It is pretty convenient having all of my games stores in a single SD card though, instead of having a bunch of game cards.
> 
> Thank you so much!! I probably should have checked a website like that or something... lol. I didn't know it was that simple.
> 
> I'm off to go buy an eShop card before the store closes. I'm gonna scream if the eShop cards are sold out too.


No problem! I upgraded from a 2GB SD card (I was using a Midnight Purple 3DS at the time) to a 32GB SD card and was paranoid that I'd screw up something, so I was relieved when I saw there were instructions on the Nintendo website haha


----------



## BellGreen

I'm going to be so happy when I peel off the plastic wrap off the game and insert the game card into my 3DS  It's the satisfaction physical copies give!


----------



## Zeiro

Ok, anyone know any other version exclusives besides Pokemon that I should be aware of? I have the money, it's in the eShop, and I still don't know which version to get. OTL


----------



## th8827

There are several Mega Stones that are version exclusive, including one that has the matching Pok?mon appear in the opposite game.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I'm just wondering if you can get multiples of all the stones, or if some can only be obtained once (like say Mewtwo). Although they could always end up doing events that allow you to get harder to obtain stones.


----------



## Zeiro

Pokemon Y is downloading.

I could really care less about the Pokemon and the Mega Stone things because that can be traded, but oh well. I only picked Y because Yveltal looked more badass. I wish more version exclusives were available, but I think I'll be happy with Y. ^^


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

My download is about 2/3 of the way done (it's been a little less than 30 minutes since it started). It's so exciting 

EDIT: I can't tell time apparently. More like a little less than 40 minutes lol


----------



## Zeiro

Hm hm, Pokemon Y is about 1/4 of the way done downloading for me. I'm going to go play PlayStation for a bit while I wait.


----------



## BellGreen

You guys are so lucky :c I'm just sitting around typing on my iPad waiting for tomorrow to come.


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Yeah I'm jealous too ;w;
No midnight release for me, so I have to wait 9am.

I guess I'll be going to sleep~


----------



## Kip

I won't be able to get this anytime soon... The pain is strong :' |. I'm never able to get things when i want them (that makes me sound spoiled :x but i'm not)


----------



## unravel

Can't get today... Maybe after exam...


----------



## Jake

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Can't get today... Maybe after exam...



I HAVE EXAMS FOR THE NEXT MONTH BUT I BOUGHT IT YOLO


----------



## unravel

Jake. said:


> I HAVE EXAMS FOR THE NEXT MONTH BUT I BOUGHT IT YOLO



omg jake good for you mine will end at October 18 even exam for 3days my mom wont allow me to use 3DS until the exam is over 

after that SEMBREAK SO YOOOOOOLOOOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

People from US. If I know you guys are stil awake seriously its 3 AM go to sleep hahahaha xD


----------



## Touko

I got my Pokemon X today! Was having a hard debate for which one I should choose xD
Ended up choosing X since my cousin was going for Y anyway.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I haven't started my game yet. I don't know why I'm nervous about starting it lol Maybe I'm afraid I'll choose something and regret it later.


----------



## Zeiro

I just found a wild Pikachu and it actually says stuff like "Pika-Pika!" instead of the standard cry.

brb dying from cuteness


----------



## th8827

Why is it so hard to get a female Fennekin?! I reset 10 times already, and it is a 1/8 chance!


----------



## Sheepish

Hoorah, got my copy!

Time to play until I pass out!... once my fingers finally defrost.


----------



## th8827

20 times, and still no female...

EDIT: I'm tired of resetting. I'll just pick Froakie, and reset for female Fennekin in the postgame. I named him McNinja.

EDIT EDIT: And my rival got a female Fennekin! Where is the justice?!


----------



## insaneluzer

I went and picked up my copy of Pok?mon X at the midnight release at my Gamestop! That really sucks, those of you who have to wait!  My boyfriend and I got caught in traffic (actually a train broke down or something, it was weird and there were so many people trying to get home from Gamestop on the road...) so I met some people playing Pok?mon X or Y right there from our car. XD


Spoiler



I really like the Shout-out feature that you can use while streetpassing people. Makes it easy to ask people for their friend code or things like that without having to get over your shyness enough to approach people. xD



I've got almost 3 hours of gameplay clocked in on my game now!


----------



## Sheepish

Just from my first 3 minutes...
The character model crouches to examine smaller things, you can sit down, AND they brought back L = A?!

10/10, game of the year.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Still avoiding any info that wasn't released officially. My copy hasn't been delivered yet, and I start work in 2 hours 10 minutes so I doubt I'll get to play until 9:30pm. I wish our postal system was as efficient as it used to be, it'd have been delivered between 6 and 7am then. I might end up staying up most of tonight playing to make up for today.


----------



## Zeiro

I love how your trainer crouches to talk to preschoolers and small children. ;w;


----------



## Farobi

ALREADY 3 HOURS IN SOMEONE HELP ME IM DYING.

When will Flabebe evolve?


----------



## Jake

I got bored of playing (Pokemon burns me out really easily), so I searched tumblr and found some shiny Gen 6 pokemon so decided I'd share


Spoiler





































also there's pancham (too lazy to find pic again) but the gray/black on it's body in the shiny is brown. and helipotile is red instead of yellow, as if it's been sun burned









and here are furfrou's 4078230423057 shiny forms: http://professor-daciana.tumblr.com/post/63750591781/shiny-furfrou-plus-new-hairstyles-la-reine-trim

also some of these could be fakes, but i'm pre sure they're all real (only ones i'm not too sure about are the starters)


----------



## Zeiro

Shiny Greninja looks amazing...


----------



## Thunder

Holy nutballs, Greninja's shiny form looks snazzy.


----------



## insaneluzer

Are you sure those are all shinies? I thought Pok?mon could be customized in this gen?


----------



## Jake

insaneluzer said:


> Are you sure those are all shinies? I thought Pok?mon could be customized in this gen?



only furfrou or w/e can be customized i think??


----------



## insaneluzer

Oh, and it only changes certain parts of its fur, doesn't it? Okay yeah, those are all shinies then, my bad! I really haven't found enough reliable information on X or Y yet to make any conclusions. xD It's like New Leaf all over again, I wish I had the money for a strategy guide!!


----------



## Farobi

Farobi said:


> When will Flabebe evolve?



    up

- - - Post Merge - - -

also is it true that shinies are easier to find in this gen?
also is it true that pokemon's movesets have changeD?


----------



## Jake

Farobi said:


> also is it true that shinies are easier to find in this gen?


idno. also i added panchams and helioptiles shinies


----------



## Stevey Queen

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Yeah, they took an adorable beetle (at least I think he's adorable, especially since he always tried to get sap from Ash's Bulbasaur's bulb), and turned him into a so-not-adorable beetle :/
> 
> Mega Pinsir is pretty cool (about time it got something), but Mega Scizor reminds me of Deoxys.



Lol I think he's kind of cute but he doesn't look like hereacross at all.


----------



## unravel

I demand all of you stop playing Pokemon you made me jelly hahahahah XD


----------



## waddict

I tried going to bed early last night...
That failed spectacularly.
It's now 7AM on a friggin' Saturday with a case of insomnia.

On the other hand...
2 hours till X and Y!


----------



## Jarrad

waddict said:


> I tried going to bed early last night...
> That failed spectacularly.
> It's now 7AM on a friggin' Saturday with a case of insomnia.
> 
> On the other hand...
> 2 hours till X and Y!



Are you going to get the retail copy?


----------



## insaneluzer

I also tried to go to bed at a decent hour last night. It's now 6am and I still haven't found it in me to put my game down. @_@ /eyescrustedopen


----------



## 3DSfan134

I'm getting the retail copy today!


----------



## Jarrad

My Y finished downloading after 40 minutes (1:20 ish-am) but I only had the energy to play it for another hour :<


----------



## Farobi

having my first pss passerby battle Brb dying


----------



## Touko

Is it just me or did anyone else get like a 60+ Japanese people for passerby's?  I somehow got some people from Korea too lol.


----------



## Farobi

Touko said:


> Is it just me or did anyone else get like a 60+ Japanese people for passerby's?  I somehow got some people from Korea too lol.



me. thats actually all i find ._.

won my battle 'cause hax


----------



## rubyy

I haven't played pokemon is years, would Pokemon X or Y (getting X) be good as a "going back" game if I'm making any sense.


----------



## insaneluzer

Rubyy: I would say yes, it would be, as this is the first game in many Pokemon generations that's had a lot of content as far as functionality goes added to it. Also, it seems that in general that these games have sold a lot more copies on its release date than Black and White or Black 2 and White 2 did, so I'm sure a lot of people are coming back to the series with this generation. I know I fall in that category, I haven't gotten and played a Pokemon game since Platinum. xD


----------



## rubyy

insaneluzer said:


> Rubyy: I would say yes, it would be, as this is the first game in many Pokemon generations that's had a lot of content as far as functionality goes added to it. Also, it seems that in general that these games have sold a lot more copies on its release date than Black and White or Black 2 and White 2 did, so I'm sure a lot of people are coming back to the series with this generation. I know I fall in that category, I haven't gotten and played a Pokemon game since Platinum. xD





Thanks! 

I haven't played it since god knows. But I did enjoy Pokemon a lot then and now I hope I won't get confused


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Does anyone know how to groom a furfrou?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Does anyone know how to groom a furfrou?



I'm guessing you go to the haircut place, if I remember correctly there was one in HeartGold that you could cut your pokemon's hair.

(Hopefully getting my game today~)


----------



## Vida

I got Pok?mon Y two days ago  I've played about 10 hours so far and are about to battle the 2nd Gym Leader. (Yeah, I like to take my time xD)

My team so far:

Braixen
Lucario (evolved from Riolu very quickly)
Pidgeotto
Pikachu
Wartortle
Bidoof (HM slave)

I'd love to add Amaura to my team but then, I wouldn't know which Pok?mon to get rid of.

What I love best so far are the battles: This is the first time that the battles in a main Pok?mon game look really nice.

I'm disappointed at the facial recognition of Pok?mon Amie. It doesn't work most of the times for me. Yesterday, I played around with it for over an hour but haven't been able to figure out what to do in order to make it work. The instructions say that you need to play in a well lit room and need to make sure not to have your hair in your face but for me, this didn't help at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Does anyone know how to groom a furfrou?



There's a haircut place in Lumiose City... Somewhere around the Pok?mon Center, I think.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Vida said:


> I got Pok?mon Y two days ago  I've played about 10 hours so far and are about to battle the 2nd Gym Leader. (Yeah, I like to take my time xD)
> 
> My team so far:
> 
> Braixen
> Lucario (evolved from Riolu very quickly)
> Pidgeotto
> Pikachu
> Wartortle
> Bidoof (HM slave)
> 
> I'd love to add Amaura to my team but then, I wouldn't know which Pok?mon to get rid of.
> 
> What I love best so far are the battles: This is the first time that the battles in a main Pok?mon game look really nice.
> 
> I'm disappointed at the facial recognition of Pok?mon Amie. It doesn't work most of the times for me. Yesterday, I played around with it for over an hour but haven't been able to figure out what to do in order to make it work. The instructions say that you need to play in a well lit room and need to make sure not to have your hair in your face but for me, this didn't help at all.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> There's a haircut place in Lumiose City... Somewhere around the Pok?mon Center, I think.



Amuara is the fossil one, right?
Later on, would you be able to breed one and trade for a baby tyrunt (the other fossil)? I wanted both but could only get one


----------



## insaneluzer

Where have people been catching their Pikachus? I really want one, though I haven't looked that hard yet, I'll admit.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Metapod has no mouth! -waves pokepuff at it to no avail- 
He's going to starve. </3

In the forest at route 2. They're rare. I crit killed one and haven't found another. TT_TT


----------



## insaneluzer

Haha, what do you know? I caught one right after posting that! I figured they were in the forest since I fought a girl right near the entrance who had a Pikachu. Thank you, Jingle! c:


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jinglefruit said:


> Metapod has no mouth! -waves pokepuff at it to no avail-
> He's going to starve. </3
> 
> In the forest at route 2. They're rare. I crit killed one and haven't found another. TT_TT


I saw three in a row...
Insaneluzer, I can go look for one for you if you want 
Edit: nevermind  I see youve got one


----------



## Jinglefruit

Yeah, I just found another and caught it. :3
 3 in a row? I've found a billion monkeys and weedles and not much else. ~ got 3 of my pokemon to level 8 against them though.


----------



## Farobi

Spoiler



OMG I GOT THE SNORLAX FINALLY T.T


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Farobi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I GOT THE SNORLAX FINALLY T.T



I tried to catch it, then ran out of balls and gave up....


----------



## Jake

more shiny pokemon


Spoiler
















omf


Spoiler



if you get into a hoard battle with zangoose and serviper, since they're rivals they'll attack each other. thought this was pre cool


----------



## Jarrad

Farobi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I GOT THE SNORLAX FINALLY T.T





Spoiler



Catching a meditite was much harder! I ran out of pokeballs so I had to use an ugly ultra ball! EW!


I keep getting scammed on wonder trade! I'd put my drifloon and I keep getting either bidoof or one of the sage monkeys 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it just me or has this game got an extremely long beginning? I'm at the fourth city and I still haven't encountered the second gym...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jarrad said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Catching a meditite was much harder! I ran out of pokeballs so I had to use an ugly ultra ball! EW!
> 
> 
> I keep getting scammed on wonder trade! I'd put my drifloon and I keep getting either bidoof or one of the sage monkeys
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is it just me or has this game got an extremely long beginning? I'm at the fourth city and I still haven't encountered the second gym...



I keep putting in pokemon like pikachu or some of the new ones, just to see what I'll get back xD so far Ive just had a bunch of zubat and fletchling.


----------



## Farobi

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I keep putting in pokemon like pikachu or some of the new ones, just to see what I'll get back xD so far Ive just had a bunch of zubat and fletchling.



I plan on giving cool mid-game mons for all these people giving me Weedles ;[

What are your rating's in the PSS Battle System? I'm 1:1 so far.


----------



## Jarrad

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I keep putting in pokemon like pikachu or some of the new ones, just to see what I'll get back xD so far Ive just had a bunch of zubat and fletchling.



The amount of fletchling circulating on wonder trade is despicable! Every other trade I'd always get one! I've stopped being a nice guy now, I'm just putting in crappy pokemon like bidoof OMG I JUST GOT AN ABRA AS I WROTE THIS


----------



## Touko

Someone gave me a lv4 Pikachu xD.

I'm up to the third city o: I think you have to look closely for the gym buildings.


----------



## Farobi

Jarrad said:


> The amount of fletchling circulating on wonder trade is despicable! Every other trade I'd always get one! I've stopped being a nice guy now, I'm just putting in crappy pokemon like bidoof OMG I JUST GOT AN ABRA AS I WROTE THIS



wat i never found a fletchling till my dozen'th wild encounter ;c


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Touko said:


> Someone gave me a lv4 Pikachu xD.
> 
> I'm up to the third city o: I think you have to look closely for the gym buildings.



The gyms are just really far apart...

What'd you put in to get the pikachu?


----------



## Touko

TheCreeperHugz said:


> The gyms are just really far apart...
> 
> What'd you put in to get the pikachu?



I put in lv25 Panpour


----------



## Gizmodo

Chespin
Squirtle
Torchic

My Plan<33
Squirtle was my first ever starter in my first ever pokemon game, Blue
then my next game was Sapphire, and i got Torchic
nostalgia<3


----------



## Jarrad

I'm really curious as to which region your character's mum and you moved from!


----------



## Jinglefruit

I intend on evolving Vivillions and handing them out so people get different patterns of it. :3
Though am not far enough that they are easy to level yet. ~ still in forest. xD SLOW PROGRESS DAY


----------



## Jarrad

I just caught a Kangaskhan with a pokeball and it only took 1 try... does anybody know how to obtain the kangaskanite? (IF that's what it's even called).


----------



## Jake

Jarrad said:


> I just caught a Kangaskhan with a pokeball and it only took 1 try... does anybody know how to obtain the kangaskanite? (IF that's what it's even called).



according to serebii; Glittering Cave - Postgame


----------



## Jarrad

Jake. said:


> according to serebii; Glittering Cave - Postgame



Serebii is wrong. I only have one badge!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jarrad said:


> Serebii is wrong. I only have one badge!



Then you cant use mega stones yet anyway


----------



## Jarrad

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Then you cant use mega stones yet anyway



T_T I also have an Onix as well...


----------



## Jinglefruit

Gizmodo said:


> Chespin
> Squirtle
> Torchic



I'm getting the same! =D Good taste!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Does anyone know if its possible to get a ditto in x?


----------



## joku_muko

Is there a FC trade code thread for Pokemon X/Y? If not anyone please feel free to add me and send me a PM and I'll add you back!


----------



## th8827

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Does anyone know if its possible to get a ditto in x?



I heard that they appear late game.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Had an idea to see lots of types of pokemon!
Forthe last few minutes I've been putting a pokemon in the wonde  trade, getting one out, then putting it back in and repeating. And it means that if youbstart with putting a decent pokemon in, it benefits someone else too


----------



## VillageDweller

I just came across something pretty random 
I was skating along by some bushes and then a random pokemon just jumped out at me.. turns out to be an Audino. So I guess this is X/Y's versions of the moving grass from Black and White? o=


----------



## BellGreen

Today is when I'll be picking up Pokemon


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

VillageDweller said:


> I just came across something pretty random
> I was skating along by some bushes and then a random pokemon just jumped out at me.. turns out to be an Audino. So I guess this is X/Y's versions of the moving grass from Black and White? o=


That happened to me earlier, on the way to the palace place


----------



## th8827

What version of Vivilion did you guys get? I got the High Plains one.


----------



## Mouchi

Froakie, Bulbasaur, Torchic


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

What starters from each region can you get? I really want the gen II starters, but will you have to trade for them? 

(I'm waiting to go really late at night to get it at Target. Hopefully they aren't sold out!)


----------



## th8827

You can get 2 of the current gen starters (one at the beginning, and one postgame), one gen 1 starter, and a DLC Torchic.


----------



## Wish

anyone know if chingling/chimeco is available?!?!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Wish said:


> anyone know if chingling/chimeco is available?!?!



They are, i battled a wild one of both of those a few minutes ago

edit: I caught a chingling a while ago and it's in my PC, you can have it if you want


----------



## oath2order

MyLifeIsCake said:


> What starters from each region can you get? I really want the gen II starters, but will you have to trade for them?
> 
> (I'm waiting to go really late at night to get it at Target. Hopefully they aren't sold out!)



Good luck :/


----------



## aetherene

Mouchi said:


> Froakie, Bulbasaur, Torchic



This. This is gonna be the combo I make with my initial team.

Orrrrrr...if my boyfriend gets Y, he should lend me his game and 3DS before he starts and I can just trade Chespin and Fennekin to my game, and then start his game anew. Lmao.


----------



## Stevey Queen

How do you move around without skating on the rollerblades? I just got them and now walking is no longer an option.

Nevermind. Just figured out.


----------



## Sheepish

LoveMcQueen said:


> How do you move around without skating on the rollerblades? I just got them and now walking is no longer an option.



You use the D-pad to walk/run.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

is anyone else past the third gym yet? if so, any tips? I just can't seem to beat her


----------



## Wish

Where did ya get Chingling


----------



## oath2order

I just literally started and it's beautiful omg


----------



## joku_muko

oath2order said:


> I just literally started and it's beautiful omg



Agreed I haven't played many 3ds titles only own like 4 or 5, the 3d is nice I usually turn it off cause its all blurry but the game just looks so natural.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Wish said:


> Where did ya get Chingling


Reflection cave
How far in the game are you?


----------



## Midoriya

I'm on Route 7 after the mansion guy said he needs to check something and I have one badge.  My team so far is:

Frogadier (Froggie) level 19
Flabebe (Flower) level 18

I'm trying to use only 6th gen Pokemon in my team for my first run so I have originality.  I ditched the Charmander.  I'm also trying to have a team that shares few to none weaknesses.

I know earlier Farobi asked when and how does Flabebe evolve.  I have the same question; does anyone know?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm on Route 7 after the mansion guy said he needs to check something and I have one badge.  My team so far is:
> 
> Frogadier (Froggie) level 19
> Flabebe (Flower) level 18
> 
> I'm trying to use only 6th gen Pokemon in my team for my first run so I have originality.  I ditched the Charmander.  I'm also trying to have a team that shares few to none weaknesses.
> 
> I know earlier Farobi asked when and how does Flabebe evolve.  I have the same question; does anyone know?



According to serebii.net it evolves at level 19, but I don'thave one so I cant confirm this


----------



## Midoriya

TheCreeperHugz said:


> According to serebii.net it evolves at level 19, but I don'thave one so I cant confirm this



Wow, I only need to level it up once more then XD.  Thanks.  I was going to check Serebii, but I wanted to ask here first.


----------



## th8827

I caught a female Rilou!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

th8827 said:


> I caught a female Rilou!



Where did you get a riolu?


----------



## Midoriya

I think Jake was wondering if there was a legendary trio earlier.

I think Xerneas, Yveltal, and Zygarde are a legendary trio, Zygarde being like Kyurem was in 5th gen.  This is just a guess though, so I'm not sure.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

th8827 said:


> I caught a female Rilou!



That's so weird. I'm super specific what gender some pokemon I have are, I CANNOT have a female slurpuff, bunnley, heliptile, meowstic, or tyrant :/


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Does anyone know what pokemiles do?


----------



## th8827

What level does the lion evolve?



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Where did you get a riolu?



West of the Pok?mon League entrance. Route 22. You can get to it really early.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

th8827 said:


> What level does the lion evolve?
> 
> 
> 
> West of the Pok?mon League entrance. I think that it is next to the town with the first gym.



If you mean Litleo, I'm almost certain it evolves at level 35


----------



## Sheepish

I'm quite surprised by how quickly my team has been coming together. I haven't even reached the second gym, yet I already have 4/6 members.



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Does anyone know what pokemiles do?


I came across a guy in one of the early Pok?mon Centres who would redeem them for items. I forgot which town it was, though.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Sheepish said:


> I'm quite surprised by how quickly my team has been coming together. I haven't even reached the second gym, yet I already have 4/6 members.
> 
> 
> I came across a guy in one of the early Pok?mon Centres who would redeem them for items. I forgot which town it was, though.



Oh, ok
because I have 1510 of them apparently


----------



## th8827

The pokemiles guy is in the central city. He is the guy in the Pok?mon Center who is wearing a suit.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

th8827 said:


> The pokemiles guy is in the central city. He is the guy in the Pok?mon Center who is wearing a suit.



Thanks 
I'll go there now


----------



## joku_muko

Can anyone tell me how to use a skill outside of battle? I cannot figure it out. I'd like to say more, but it may be a spoiler.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

joku_muko said:


> Can anyone tell me how to use a skill outside of battle? I cannot figure it out. I'd like to say more, but it may be a spoiler.



A skill? You mean like strength?


----------



## joku_muko

TheCreeperHugz said:


> A skill? You mean like strength?



I want to know how to use cut on something.


----------



## Gingersnap

I just got the game 2 hours ago and I'm in love with it *-*
I still haven't beaten the first gym though, I'm about to backtrack and catch a bunch of Pokes for my dex.
My current team is Chespin, Fletchling, and Litleo.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

joku_muko said:


> I want to know how to use cut on something.



You first have to teach the move cut to a pokemon, then stand infront of a prickly tree and interact with it, and it will give you the option to use cut.


----------



## th8827

joku_muko said:


> I want to know how to use cut on something.



Try pressing A when facing the thing that you want to cut. Or opening the pokemon menu, picking the Pok?mon that knows cut, and then picking Cut fromt he menu.

You need to teach a Pok?mon cut from the HM, first. The HMs are stored in the item bag.


----------



## Midoriya

There's a page on Serebii that talks about Pokemiles I believe


----------



## joku_muko

Ok thanks you two! I just got a farfetch'd guess I need just cut and not Fury Cutter. Guess I still need to find cut.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

joku_muko said:


> Ok thanks you two! I just got a farfetch'd guess I need just cut and not Fury Cutter. Guess I still need to find cut.



I think you have to be quite far in to get cut, unfortunately


----------



## Midoriya

I'm almost to the second gym and still don't have cut.  I think it will be awhile


----------



## Midoriya

(Ugh, dumb double post glitch!)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm almost to the second gym and still don't have cut.  I think it will be awhile



Im at the third, and I dont have it yet


----------



## Bread Kennedys

OHMYGOD MY DAD SUPRISED ME AND BROUGHT HOME Y OMG I'M SO FREAKING ECXITED ASDFGHKPFFRUJFHLFG


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Just got home from work to find Y has been delivered. I'm going to play a bit of AC first, then spend a good few hours playing Pokemon. Knowing me I'll end up staying up all night playing it, something I haven't done since White/Black came out. I'm annoyed that the game guide hasn't been delivered at the same time though.

Edit: Just realised I have four days off work, unless they phone me. All my free time shall be used for Pokemon.


----------



## Sheepish

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm almost to the second gym and still don't have cut.  I think it will be awhile





TheCreeperHugz said:


> Im at the third, and I dont have it yet



You guys seem to have missed it. If I recall correctly, it's in one of the grass hedges behind Parfum Palace.


----------



## th8827

DeviousCrossing said:


> OHMYGOD MY DAD SUPRISED ME AND BROUGHT HOME Y OMG I'M SO FREAKING ECXITED ASDFGHKPFFRUJFHLFG



Gratz. I hope that you enjoy it as much as I am.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Mine still hasn't come in the mail D: 
I have been steering clear of all these threads


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Sheepish said:


> You guys seem to have missed it. If I recall correctly, it's in one of the grass hedges behind Parfum Palace.



Hmm, really?
Urgh,  now I need to walk all ofthe way back there


----------



## th8827

Sentret looks really macho and buff for some reason.


----------



## Jarrad

How I've just caught a lvl 22 hariyama is beyond me...


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Happy that Marrilland have their walkthrough in progress. I always catch everything on every route, I usually refuse to move on before I've caught everything. The shaking grass spots in Gen V were a pain.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Has anyone obtained the Kanto Starters yet? Until I get those (Unless it's late in the game), only Pokemon I'll be catching are Pancham, Pidgey and   Gogoat.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Has anybody found a skiddo and a spiritzee yet? Need them for my team.


----------



## Wish

my sister found a spritzee in front of the daycare 

anyone know how to evolve swirlix, or where to get whipped dream


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

DeviousCrossing said:


> Has anyone obtained the Kanto Starters yet? Until I get those (Unless it's late in the game), only Pokemon I'll be catching are Pancham, Pidgey and   Gogoat.



You get the choice of charmander, squirtle and bulbasaur in lumiose city, which i believe is just after the first gym.


----------



## th8827

Skiddo is on Route 5


----------



## Sheepish

LoveMcQueen said:


> Has anybody found a skiddo and a spiritzee yet? Need them for my team.


Route 5 for Skiddo.
I saw a Swirlix in Route 7, so I presume that's where you'd find Spritzee.



Wish said:


> my sister found a spritzee in front of the daycare
> 
> anyone know how to evolve swirlix, or where to get whipped dream



Whipped Dream is from an NPC in Cyllage City (Gym 2)


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Where is the daycare?


----------



## mariop476

All I have to add to this right now is #TeamFroakie.


----------



## Sheepish

ItachiKouyou said:


> Where is the daycare?



Route 7.


----------



## Jarrad

Would anybody help me evolve my Machoke?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

mariop476 said:


> All I have to add to this right now is #TeamFroakie.



Froakie is awesome 
I'm unsure whether or not to let it evolve, it's cute as it is
#TeamFroakie

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> Would anybody help me evolve my Machoke?



How does it evolve?


----------



## Colour Bandit

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm almost to the second gym and still don't have cut.  I think it will be awhile





TheCreeperHugz said:


> Im at the third, and I dont have it yet



I'm at the third gym and got cut before the second...


----------



## Stevey Queen

Does anybody know what determines what Vivillion will look like? I just got a red one that I haven't seen before. I wonder how many there are.


----------



## insaneluzer

I find it hilarious how you can skate right down stairs. XD That wouldn't work so well for you irl!


----------



## BellGreen

I'm having trouble on the first gym leader :/ My Pokemon have low levels, I guess I need to train them to level 14 or so.


----------



## Gingersnap

I picked Chespin as my starter but I'm kind of regretting it...
I'm not that far so if I wanted to start over and pick Fennekin I could but I'm not sure.
Any advice?


----------



## BellGreen

Also, how come I didn't get to choose a first gen starter? Is that only for Y?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I just evolved my Litleo into a pyroar! Yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> Also, how come I didn't get to choose a first gen starter? Is that only for Y?



How far into the game are you?
Edit: just saw you are at the first gym, you'll get gen 1 starter in the next town


----------



## BellGreen

Gingersnap said:


> I picked Chespin as my starter but I'm kind of regretting it...
> I'm not that far so if I wanted to start over and pick Fennekin I could but I'm not sure.
> Any advice?


You could just find a fire pokemon. I found Pansage and Panpour within 15 minutes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gingersnap said:


> I picked Chespin as my starter but I'm kind of regretting it...
> I'm not that far so if I wanted to start over and pick Fennekin I could but I'm not sure.
> Any advice?


You could just find a fire pokemon. I found Pansage and Panpour within 15 minutes.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Also, I just need to say #teamchespin. <3


----------



## BellGreen

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I just evolved my Litleo into a pyroar! Yay!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> How far into the game are you?


Don't like triple posting, but I'm at the first gym.


----------



## Jarrad

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Froakie is awesome
> I'm unsure whether or not to let it evolve, it's cute as it is
> #TeamFroakie
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> How does it evolve?



You trade it and it evolves into a machamp. (How we'd do it would go; I'd send my Machoke, it evolves, then you send it back!)


----------



## Gingersnap

Yeah I could always ask someone to breed me one if I really wanted it.
For now, backtracking and catching every Pokemon!


----------



## th8827

LoveMcQueen said:


> Does anybody know what determines what Vivillion will look like? I just got a red one that I haven't seen before. I wonder how many there are.



I heard two theories. I'm leaning towards the first.

1. The pattern is based on the DS's location from where Scatterbug was caught, with the pattern matching the local area.

2. The pattern is based on where it evolves.


----------



## BellGreen

OMG my last Pokemon, pidgey, just made me win!  Time to train more though XD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jarrad said:


> You trade it and it evolves into a machamp. (How we'd do it would go; I'd send my Machoke, it evolves, then you send it back!)



Ok, Ill help


----------



## Jarrad

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Ok, Ill help



You're my hero  I'll add you now! I don't know what happens when we've added each other, do you think we both just "appear online"?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ps is anybody else getting this error message every time they close the ds or go to home screen?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jarrad said:


> You're my hero  I'll add you now! I don't know what happens when we've added each other, do you think we both just "appear online"?



I guess so
you'll have to wait a moment while I obliterate this gym leader's pokemon with my pyroar


----------



## insaneluzer

I've closed my 3DS and tried going to home screen from the game, no error message here.


----------



## radical6

what did u guys nickname ur pokemon
i have yiffy, tsun (fennekin is a tsundere ok........), fria, and idk others that dont sound cool


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

tsundere said:


> what did u guys nickname ur pokemon
> i have yiffy, tsun (fennekin is a tsundere ok........), fria, and idk others that dont sound cool



I just left mjne with the normal names
I always do the first time I play through a new pokemon game, so I can easily learn the names


----------



## insaneluzer

I've only nicknamed my starter (Froakie). I named him Mr Friggles. XD


----------



## Sheepish

Jarrad said:


> Ps is anybody else getting this error message every time they close the ds or go to home screen?



It only pops up when I'm connected to the internet in-game, then I go to the home menu. It shows up after I re-open the game.


----------



## joku_muko

Can anyone tell me is it possible to find the other starters in the game or is it only possible to get the starters from your first choice?


----------



## Gingersnap

Cashew (Chespin), Albus (Fletchling), and Simba (Litleo)
Am I the only one annoyed with Pikachu's cry?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

You ready, Jarrad?


----------



## Jarrad

TheCreeperHugz said:


> You ready, Jarrad?



Yup!

- - - Post Merge - - -

NOOOOO since when can't we trade Pokemon that know a HM move?? D: UGHH

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel so stupid for teaching it strength >.< sorry for wasting your time Tia


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jarrad said:


> Yup!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> NOOOOO since when can't we trade Pokemon that know a HM move?? D: UGHH
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I feel so stupid for teaching it strength >.< sorry for wasting your time Tia



:/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is there a move deleter in x /y? If so, you could delete strength, evolve it, then teach it again


----------



## BellGreen

My Team:
Level 8 Pansage 
Level 8 Panpour
Level 11 Pidgey
Level 11 Chespin

I kind of regret choosing Chespin but my team is looking pretty good right now.


----------



## Jarrad

TheCreeperHugz said:


> :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is there a move deleter in x /y? If so, you could delete strength, evolve it, then teach it again



Coincidentally I'm training my abra just so I can get an alakazam, so whenever it evolves will you be able to help me this time? (I'll make sure not to teach it any HMs haha!)


----------



## insaneluzer

Here's my current team (still haven't even tried beating the first gym though xD):
Froakie
Torchic
Pansear
Fletchling


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jarrad said:


> Coincidentally I'm training my abra just so I can get an alakazam, so whenever it evolves will you be able to help me this time? (I'll make sure not to teach it any HMs haha!)



Sure! As a matter of fact, I'm currently training an abra too 

- - - Post Merge - - -



insaneluzer said:


> Here's my current team (still haven't even tried beating the first gym though xD):
> Froakie
> Torchic
> Pansear
> Fletchling



With two fire types you'll blast through it!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Right now my team is:
Lv. 11  Chespin
Lv. 12 Pidgey

So far the first gym is a breeze for me. :3


----------



## th8827

My current team:

Lvl 22 Frogadier (McNinja)
Lvl 20 Fletchinder (Fletcher)
Lvl 18 Litleo (Nala)
Lvl 17 Ivysaur (DeMilosaur) (It is a pun on Venus DeMilo)
Lvl 12 Rilou (Riley)
Lvl 11 Honedge (Excalibur) (just caught)

I'm right before the castle.


----------



## BellGreen

Still never got a first gen starter? :/


----------



## insaneluzer

Well, my pokemons' levels are still real low. I just hate training. XD All I've done in the game is change my character's clothes and trade pokemon with people (I even traded Torchics with my bf just for the heck of it LOL!) At least my traded pokemon will be easier to train, though.


----------



## Hikari

My Current Team:
Pikachu Lv.17
Quilladin Lv.20
Combusken Lv.21
Fletchinder Lv.20
Wartortle Lv.20

Badges:1


----------



## BellGreen

So who tried Amie? Pretty fun! It feels like Nintendogs lol.


----------



## Jarrad

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Sure! As a matter of fact, I'm currently training an abra too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> With two fire types you'll blast through it!



Ready whenever you are!


----------



## insaneluzer

I LOVE Pokemon Amie! I'm trying to become very good friends with my Froakie. The yarn game is kind of hard (to me), though. I just like the berry catching one. xD


----------



## radical6

does anyone know how pancham evolves ????????//


----------



## Jarrad

insaneluzer said:


> I LOVE Pokemon Amie! I'm trying to become very good friends with my Froakie. The yarn game is kind of hard (to me), though. I just like the berry catching one. xD



I'm in love with petting my Scraggy! He's so cute! If you press near his hand he high fives you, it's the most adorable thing I've ever witnessed!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jarrad said:


> Ready whenever you are!



Hang on, team flare :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kadabra for kadabra?


----------



## Jarrad

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Hang on, team flare :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Kadabra for kadabra?



If you like - Mines a bit crummy though. It's Japanese and is in a quick ball (plus it's only level 16).


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jarrad said:


> If you like - Mines a bit crummy though. It's Japanese and is in a quick ball (plus it's only level 16).



How about we trade them, then trade back?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Anyone else finding the movement controls a little awkward? Maybe it's just because I'm not used to them. However I love some of the minor details in the game, such as your mother having Pokemon and her own bedroom (for the first time ever). Plus the music is so good.


----------



## Jarrad

TheCreeperHugz said:


> How about we trade them, then trade back?



Sounds like a plan!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Suave_Spencer said:


> Anyone else finding the movement controls a little awkward? Maybe it's just because I'm not used to them. However I love some of the minor details in the game, such as your mother having Pokemon and her own bedroom (for the first time ever). Plus the music is so good.



You eventually get used to the controls.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Suave_Spencer said:


> Anyone else finding the movement controls a little awkward? Maybe it's just because I'm not used to them. However I love some of the minor details in the game, such as your mother having Pokemon and her own bedroom (for the first time ever). Plus the music is so good.



Its a little awkward to get through doors, epsecially with the skates on, but generally its ok for me


----------



## insaneluzer

I agree with you, Spencer, but that's probably only because I'm used to walking around using the circle pad on New Leaf. I don't want to skate around all of the time, though. xD


----------



## Jarrad

Thank you


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jarrad said:


> Thank you



Yay, it worked!


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Just chosen my starter. Completely changed my mind, was originally going to go for Froakie but Chesnaught looks awesome and I very rarely use grass types so I'm changing it up a bit. I've used the water starter in almost every generation, if not all of them.


----------



## joku_muko

I have a pikachu with growl and play nice and want to lose one of them, but from the description they seem the same they lower attack one has 40 uses and the other only 20 so I'm thinking of sticking with it, any advice? I have no idea.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Well, I obtained Charmander, so that means...
Lv. 15 Pidgey
Lv. 15 Chespin
Lv. 10 Charmander


----------



## th8827

Does increasing affection with Pok?mon Amie allow friendship-evolution pokemon to Evolve?


----------



## ForgottenT

th8827 said:


> Does increasing affection with Pok?mon Amie allow friendship-evolution pokemon to Evolve?



I did it with Evee and it evolved into Espeon soon after 
I wanted umbreon though, I did not realize it was 06:15 when it finally evolved ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I had been using that Evee for a few hours and it was holding a soothe bell.


----------



## insaneluzer

Maxing out your Eevee's affection using Pokemon Amie is supposed to be how you get it to evolve into Sylveon.


----------



## BellGreen

DeviousCrossing said:


> Well, I obtained Charmander, so that means...
> Lv. 15 Pidgey
> Lv. 15 Chespin
> Lv. 10 Charmander


I have those Pokemon too


----------



## KarlaKGB

joku_muko said:


> I have a pikachu with growl and play nice and want to lose one of them, but from the description they seem the same they lower attack one has 40 uses and the other only 20 so I'm thinking of sticking with it, any advice? I have no idea.



Growl won't work on Soundproof Pokemon. That said, both moves are pretty bad.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

The fact they changed the cry of Pikachu really bothers me, there was no need to do it.


----------



## ForgottenT

Does anyone know where I can catch Abra, or Kadabra?


----------



## Zeiro

I have Froakie and Torchic now. Anyone else planning on keeping Torchic on their team?


----------



## oath2order

Is day and night still in the game, and when is the switch from day to night?


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> Is day and night still in the game, and when is the switch from day to night?


Yep. Mine went from night to early morning at 4 am. And then I went to bed and woke up and it was morning or day.


----------



## oath2order

Okay because it's 7PM and it's still looking like day time


----------



## KarlaKGB

The night is pretty subtle tbh, it's only obvious when you're in a battle and can see the sky


----------



## insaneluzer

I'm keeping my Torchic on my team. Especially since it's already level 10. xD


----------



## Suave_Spencer

insaneluzer said:


> I'm keeping my Torchic on my team. Especially since it's already level 10. xD



As awesome as the Torchic is, I really want to use Fletchling. Unless there's another new flying type I haven't seen yet that I like the look of, but we shall see. 

There seem to be a lot more Pokemon available at the beginning of this game than any other before. Not much variety though.


----------



## Hikari

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I have Froakie and Torchic now. Anyone else planning on keeping Torchic on their team?



I do! He's my best pokemon accutaly.


----------



## insaneluzer

I'm fine with the variety, as long as there are pokemon able to be caught in the beginning of the game that can be used to defeat the first gym leader, which there are. I would have been in a sticky situation with my Froakie otherwise.


----------



## Touko

I'm keeping Torchic (It evolved into Combusken now) but I don't know for how long.


----------



## waddict

I am going to kill my Honedge if he doesn't like me playing how I do with him.
I just gave him 10 minutes of my time -_-

On the other hand, Honedge is kicking butt so badly, it's not even funny.
Seriously, the worst that's happened to him was him getting to red health from Water Pulse and Confusion after using Swords Dance.


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> OHMYGOD MY DAD SUPRISED ME AND BROUGHT HOME Y OMG I'M SO FREAKING ECXITED ASDFGHKPFFRUJFHLFG


 I'm so fricking mad AND JEALOUS NOW.


----------



## Zeiro

The friend chat thing is really fun and convenient.


----------



## BellGreen

My team is going good so far! I just find it weird that you have to travel SO MUCH after the first gym and there's no gym :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

So far I have a Quilladin, Charmeleon, Panpour, Pansage, and Pidgeotto. I find that they are leveling up so quickly!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Right now, I currently have Charmeleon (Lv. 16), Pidgeotto (Lv. 18) and Quilladin (Lv. 18). Haven't caught alot of Pokemon because I accidentally KO'd Snorlax and the rest are weak right now. -.-


----------



## ForgottenT

My team right now are.
- Kirlia lvl 27
- Trapinch lvl 32
- Venusaur lvl 41
- Delphox lvl 44
- Lucario lvl 40
- Lapras lvl 36

Most of them are pokemon I caught/got recently, so they?re not as high level as they should be, so I?m currently spending a lot of time leveling them up


----------



## Farobi

Team Rn:
Level 19 Quiladin
Level 19 Charmeleon
Level 19 Fletchinder
Level 16 Flabebe (evolve now pls)


----------



## 3DSfan134

Yay I just got my Y from Gamestop right now! GOING TO PLAY IT!


----------



## Pixlplume

My current team's on my signature, but...
Lv 17 Quilladin
Lv 17 Combusken
Lv 16 Fletching
Lv 15 Pikachu
Lv 10 Ralts
Lv 11 Flabebe

I don't know if I'm going to keep Flabebe or Combusken. But Combusken is too good right now...
But then again, so was Farfetch'd. Until I dropped him.


----------



## waddict

Well, that was fast...
I already have all the Pokemon needed for my full team.
I just beat the second gym.
Found Eevee randomly while leveling up Espurr...
ONTO EVOLVING EEVEE INTO SYLVEON!
I like those flesh ribbons...


----------



## Sheepish

Taking a bit of a break for now.
I've just beaten the third gym, and my current team is:

Greninja, lv. 37
Talonflame, lv. 37
Gogoat, lv. 36.
Helioptile, lv. 33
Tyrunt, lv. 34
Said gym has also made me realise that half my team will be weak to Fighting. I should probably reconsider my last spot...


----------



## Jinglefruit

My team right now is;
Shelloch - Squirtle, Lvl 13
Rodriguez - Pidgey, Lvl 14
Raich - Pikachu, Lvl 14
Spattergroit - Vivillion, Lvl 14
Dallas - Butterfree, Lvl 10

And newly traded Skrelp, Lvl 25. ~ I have X and realised I don't know when I'll next get a chance to trade so I shoved my Chespin in the GTS. Glad I did as I had no intention of training a Chesnaught.

~Literally just beat the 1st gym and ran ahead to get Squirtle, now backtracking to all the trainers I skipped.


----------



## waddict

Oh, so we're posting our current teams now, are we?

LV. 29 Frogadeir named Rivaille (10 internets if you get this reference!)
LV. 26 Ivysaur
LV. 24 Espurr named Ankha (Renaming soon...)
LV. 24 Honedge named Orcrist
LV. 27 Combusken
LV. 19 Eevee


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

My copy is being downloaded right now it's so close I can almost taste it.

Also- What's the deal with Gogoats? Like, do you need one in-game to travel? (I'm not too fond of them ...)


----------



## waddict

Just found Hawlucha...
Not sure if I should keep it or get something better.
On the other hand, Espurr just evolved!


----------



## BellGreen

Where can you catch Pikachu?


----------



## waddict

Just found Hawlucha...
Not sure if I should keep it or get something better.
On the other hand, Espurr just evolved!


----------



## joku_muko

Are there some Pokemon you can't catch? I am having some random battles where my Pokemon just keeps using the same skill over and over without me selecting it or anything its like I'm in auto battle and I'm curious if thats because you can't capture that Pokemon in the battle or if I'm unknowingly hitting something?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Has anyone got the game guide yet? The internet is currently lacking full Pokemon location data beyond the first gym and I like to catch everything before moving on. Oh how I miss the Black/White 2 'dex with the location info.


----------



## Jake

soz if some of this **** has already been answered, i just plowed through the thread and answered questions i could.




VillageDweller said:


> I just came across something pretty random
> I was skating along by some bushes and then a random pokemon just jumped out at me.. turns out to be an Audino. So I guess this is X/Y's versions of the moving grass from Black and White? o=


I had this happen with a venipede. i was v scared



th8827 said:


> What version of Vivilion did you guys get? I got the High Plains one.


idk the gay pattern



Jarrad said:


> Serebii is wrong. I only have one badge!


serebii lists when you can get the megastone, not the pokemon. You can get the pokemon at an entirely different time than you get the megastone.



MyLifeIsCake said:


> What starters from each region can you get? I really want the gen II starters, but will you have to trade for them?
> 
> (I'm waiting to go really late at night to get it at Target. Hopefully they aren't sold out!)


You can get two from the Kalos region (the one you pick, and then you get given whichever yours was super effective against when you beat the elite 4), you get the Torchic from the mystery gift, and you can get all three kanto starters from the friend safari thing.



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I think Jake was wondering if there was a legendary trio earlier.
> 
> I think Xerneas, Yveltal, and Zygarde are a legendary trio, Zygarde being like Kyurem was in 5th gen.  This is just a guess though, so I'm not sure.


Yeah, but Gen 5 had the Kami trio (landorus, thundururs and tornados or w/e idk how to spell these names). There's always been the mascot trio since Gen 3 (groudon/kyogre/raquayza, dialga/palkia/giritina, zekrom/reshiram/kyurem) but i mean the roaming trio you get me? FML



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm almost to the second gym and still don't have cut.  I think it will be awhile





TheCreeperHugz said:


> Im at the third, and I dont have it yet


You get cut in the garden area in the castle thing you have to pay 1,000 poke to get into.



DeviousCrossing said:


> Has anyone obtained the Kanto Starters yet? Until I get those (Unless it's late in the game), only Pokemon I'll be catching are Pancham, Pidgey and Gogoat.


You get the kanto starter a little while after you beat the first gym. There's no way you can miss is because you have to get it to progress in the game



LoveMcQueen said:


> Does anybody know what determines what Vivillion will look like? I just got a red one that I haven't seen before. I wonder how many there are.


I think it's the region the 3DS is set in idk



tsundere said:


> does anyone know how pancham evolves ????????//


You have to have a dark type pokemon in your team when it levels up (and I think it evolves at level 30)


----------



## th8827

I wish that people would stop putting level 2 Pok?mon onto Wonder Trade...


----------



## ForgottenT

th8827 said:


> I wish that people would stop putting level 2 Pok?mon onto Wonder Trade...



Yup, last time I used it were 2 days ago, it really does suck, all people put in are trash pokemon in hopes that they will get something good from it..


----------



## oath2order

th8827 said:


> I wish that people would stop putting level 2 Pok?mon onto Wonder Trade...



I got a Flambebe from it


----------



## waddict

I almost gave away my Hawlucha.
Then I realized something...
Hawlucha >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sylveon


----------



## Bread Kennedys

th8827 said:


> I wish that people would stop putting level 2 Pok?mon onto Wonder Trade...



So Gen 5 had people wanting Lv. 1 Legendaries, and Gen 6 has people offering Lv. 2 Pokemon. Great. -_-


----------



## waddict

Sucks, doesn't it?
Just wait a week or so into the game though...

YVELTAL LV. 9 OR UNDER


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Never thought I'd say this, but I miss level grinding. Gaining experience from catching things makes it so easy to level up early on in the game, then you have the the new EXP share mechanics as well. It probably doesn't help that I only have two Pokemon, but there's really not much else I want to use yet.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Also, what do people make of Pokemon-amie? 

I am currently loving watching my pokemon flounder around while I rollerblade, or if walking all my poke's get music notes except my Pidgey who hops back and fourth like, 'cake, cake, cake, cake, cake, cake, cake, cake.' Proudly singing Rihanna.
Decorating the screen is also far more fun than it should be, and I've probably spent longer playing the mini-games and the super training than I have battling trainers. o: I will get 300 points in Head-it goddamnit!


----------



## insaneluzer

Omg, are you kidding me? I HATE level grinding. And I feel like I'm level grinding right now as much as I ever have.  Maybe it's because I aim too high and insist on playing with a full 6/6 party. Ugh!


----------



## Jake

more shiny pokemon


Spoiler


----------



## waddict

insaneluzer said:


> Omg, are you kidding me? I HATE level grinding. And I feel like I'm level grinding right now as much as I ever have.  Maybe it's because I aim too high and insist on playing with a full 6/6 party. Ugh!



I get you.
I'm not even using my starter.
Too strong.
I need to level up my lower-level Pokemon like Honedge or Meowstic.


----------



## ForgottenT

Suave_Spencer said:


> Never thought I'd say this, but I miss level grinding. Gaining experience from catching things makes it so easy to level up early on in the game, then you have the the new EXP share mechanics as well. It probably doesn't help that I only have two Pokemon, but there's really not much else I want to use yet.



The pokemons you actually use in the battle gets more EXP though.


----------



## BellGreen

About to face on the second gym! So far I have a Pansage, Panpour, Combusken, Quilladin, Charmeleon, and Pidgeotto. I need tips, maybe some team changes? I need a steel so I'll look for one.


----------



## Gingersnap

Is there any way to fully remove the rollerskates?


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my team:

Frogadier (Froggie) level 26: Water - Weak to Grass and Electric (and eventually Fighting and Bug)
Floette (Flower) level 25: Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Honedge (Sword) level 25: Steel/Ghost - Weak to Dark, Ghost, Ground, and Fire


I just pwned Grant and my team is undefeated because it's balanced and doesn't share any weaknesses.  I'm going to try and only catch one Pokemon about every two gyms to keep its balance perfected.


----------



## BellGreen

Wanted to share my outfit:
Green jacket, a black cap, a red bag, default shoes, and pants that I don't know the name of


----------



## Midoriya

Red Logo Cap
Blue Zipped Jacket
Blue Skinny Jeans
Red Sneakers
Red Ankle Socks
Red Two-Tone Bag
Wide Frame Sunglasses
Brown Skin
Short, Brown hair

My outfit makes me look like Ash's Unova outfit sort of XD


----------



## oath2order

I wish you could take the hat off


----------



## LeAckerman

I have a question for those who have the game. If you went online with a friend, is there a voice chat like the other games? I don't have the game to know, but It would be great if someone responded


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Right now I've got Pancham (Lv. 11), Charmeleon (Lv. 19), Pidgeotto (Lv. 20) and Quilladin (Lv. 20). I really need a water type, as well as probably an Electric Type. Looking for them right now~


----------



## Midoriya

For BBG and others some tips: IMO, I don't think it's wise to have a 5-6 Pokemon team on only the first and second gyms.  It cuts down on progress and you're liable to be wiped out easily.  Everyone has their own style though, just my two cents.


----------



## BellGreen

So who else got the Torchic from distribution? I would have liked it if the calculated the average of your Pokemons' levels and have that for it.


----------



## waddict

Red Logo Cap
Default Jacket
Blue Skinny Jeans
Red Sneakers
Default Tote Bag
Thats...
Pretty much it...
Who cares about socks?


----------



## BellGreen

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> For BBG and others some tips: IMO, I don't think it's wise to have a 5-6 Pokemon team on only the first and second gyms.  It cuts down on progress and you're liable to be wiped out easily.  Everyone has their own style though, just my two cents.


Yeah but I got a grass type and I just thought it would be harder, that's why I have a full team. I use EXP Share for a reason


----------



## Midoriya

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah but I got a grass type and I just thought it would be harder, that's why I have a full team. I use EXP Share for a reason



You're perfectly fine doing it that way; I was just answering your question.


----------



## BellGreen

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> You're perfectly fine doing it that way; I was just answering your question.



I do think it cuts down on progress though. I'm that person who wants ALL my pokemon to be the EXACT same level XD So my weaker Pokemon die so easily. So far I haven't gotten wiped out yet though.


----------



## waddict

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah but I got a grass type and I just thought it would be harder, that's why I have a full team. I use EXP Share for a reason



I love playing this game with a full team.
It's fun ^_^
Also, Hawlucha is kicking more *** than Sylveon ever will.
Looks nice as a stall...
Who knows, maybe I might even use him post-game...


----------



## Jinglefruit

Gingersnap said:


> Is there any way to fully remove the rollerskates?



I searched everywhere (ingame and online) and there is not. But you only rollerblade with the circle pad. Walking with the d-pad doesn't use them.


----------



## BellGreen

waddict said:


> I love playing this game with a full team.
> It's fun ^_^
> Also, Hawlucha is kicking more *** than Sylveon ever will.
> Looks nice as a stall...
> Who knows, maybe I might even use him post-game...


The problem is that you love all your Pokemon but you want to catch even more so you can't decide XD


----------



## waddict

Looks like they've changed the percentages for status inducing attacks.
For example, instead of it being only 30% of the time, it's now 99.99999% of the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> The problem is that you love all your Pokemon but you want to catch even more so you can't decide XD



This is why I will never get to feel the true love of a Heliolisk or Sylveon ;_;


----------



## BellGreen

I'm taking a break since my 3DS needs to charge XD The game is really good, the controls are spiffy though. The bicycle music is pretty catchy too. I got a green bike since I plan to have my trainer dress in green everything!


----------



## th8827

I'm currently in the town where you get the Old Rod. My team is as followed:

Lvl 22 Frogadier (McNinja)
Lvl 22 Ivysaur (Demilosaur)
Lvl 18 Honedge (Excalibur)
Lvl 20 Litleo (Nala)
Lvl 22 Fletchinder (Fletcher)
Lvl 16 Inkay (Cpt.Calamari)

I'm still leveling up Honedge and Inkay.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I found an orange Flab?b?! Think I might use it, it's the only Gen VI Fairy type I like plus orange is my favourite colour.


----------



## th8827

Suave_Spencer said:


> I found an orange Flab?b?! Think I might use it, it's the only Gen VI Fairy type I like plus orange is my favourite colour.


What are all of the colors does it comes in?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

th8827 said:


> What are all of the colors does it comes in?



The flower can be red, white, yellow, blue or orange. I thought it was based on the colour of flower you found them in, but I've found all but blue in yellow flowers.


----------



## Touko

Lv36 Delphox
Lv33 Lucario
Lv31 Ivysaur
Lv30 Lapras
Lv29 Amaura
Lv25 Combusken

And my Braixen just evolved as I was typing this XD


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

So far Im in the first forest and I've seen. So. Many. Female. Pikachus. Ughhh... And I caught a fire monkey thing, not sure if I want his b/c I have Fennakin.

edit: There's also a water one?


----------



## waddict

Dear lord the Super Training music is horrific.
BRB putting on great escape.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Spoiler: Shiny Scatterbug








Just saw this on GTS. Asking for any Squirtle as well, but MegaBlastoise is the only pokemon I actually know I want on my team for my first playthrough. Gah if only I knew I'd be able to get another Squirtle before 27th of December. D:


----------



## Isabella

I want to cry because I still don't have pokemon and everyone already has their pokemon at like level 40s and I probably won't be getting it soon wehhh :c and everywhere I go there are spoilers about it so I have no where to run!! D:

but anyway, I heard that the vivillon you get is a different color depending on your location, which I think is pretty cool. Does anyone know if its true or just a rumor?


----------



## ForgottenT

My current team.
- Ruri - Gardevoir lvl 32
- Vibrava lvl 35
- Tank Dempsey - Venusaur lvl 43
- Delphox lvl 45
- Okami - Lucario lvl 42
- Lapras lvl 38

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinglefruit said:


> Spoiler: Shiny Scatterbug
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15344
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this on GTS. Asking for any Squirtle as well, but MegaBlastoise is the only pokemon I actually know I want on my team for my first playthrough. Gah if only I knew I'd be able to get another Squirtle before 27th of December. D:



Hurry, get a Ditto and go to the daycare xD


----------



## Jinglefruit

Isabella said:


> I want to cry because I still don't have pokemon and everyone already has their pokemon at like level 40s and I probably won't be getting it soon wehhh :c and everywhere I go there are spoilers about it so I have no where to run!! D:
> 
> but anyway, I heard that the vivillon you get is a different color depending on your location, which I think is pretty cool. Does anyone know if its true or just a rumor?



It's true, mine are green. (meadow form) Along with most of the UK it seems. 

To avoid spoilers you could adblock the words pokemon and xy. It's what I done so that no images should come up spoiling them. ;D
And I've had the game 27 hours and not even hit level 15! Px I'm quite stunned by how many people have hit the 30s.


----------



## BellGreen

Just beat the second gym with my last pokemon left *is relieved*


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Does anyone know how to get the HM Strength in this game? I can't advance to the next town without it. D:


----------



## ForgottenT

DeviousCrossing said:


> Does anyone know how to get the HM Strength in this game? I can't advance to the next town without it. D:



You can, there?s 2 entrances if you?re were I think you are, you get strength right before you enter one of the gyms, don?t remember which.


----------



## Isabella

Jinglefruit said:


> It's true, mine are green. (meadow form) Along with most of the UK it seems.
> 
> To avoid spoilers you could adblock the words pokemon and xy. It's what I done so that no images should come up spoiling them. ;D
> And I've had the game 27 hours and not even hit level 15! Px I'm quite stunned by how many people have hit the 30s.



It only works well on tumblr, and even then some people don't tag stuff D;
They probably level grinded trying to find all the new pokemon or something. I've heard some people say that there's a big gap between gyms too so you get a lot of chances to train..


----------



## BellGreen

DeviousCrossing said:


> Does anyone know how to get the HM Strength in this game? I can't advance to the next town without it. D:



I got Strength but can't remember when or where, sorry :c

I wish more of the towns had boutiques. Anyway, when does the blackout in Lumiose stop?


----------



## waddict

BellBringerGreen said:


> I got Strength but can't remember when or where, sorry :c
> 
> I wish more of the towns had boutiques. Anyway, when does the blackout in Lumiose stop?



You get Strength from Clark or whatever the second gym leader's name is.
He gives it to you while you're going up to his gym.
I think.


----------



## ForgottenT

waddict said:


> You get Strength from Clark or whatever the second gym leader's name is.
> He gives it to you while you're going up to his gym.
> I think.



Yup, that?s true.


----------



## Hikari

Does anyone want a free Houndour?


----------



## insaneluzer

Has anyone else tried getting a new hairstyle? I like it, but I felt like I needed a guide like for New Leaf. xD I kind of wish I had gotten a shorter haircut, but I didn't know how short it would end up being...


----------



## ForgottenT

Hikari said:


> Does anyone want a free Houndour?



I would like one, I?m on Y so I can?t catch it


----------



## Touko

I just got long black hair with bangs. I really like it


----------



## Hikari

ForgottenT said:


> I would like one, I?m on Y so I can?t catch it



Ok, add me, and then I'll start the trade!


----------



## ForgottenT

Hikari said:


> Ok, add me, and then I'll start the trade!



okaY, I?m adding you


----------



## BellGreen

insaneluzer said:


> Has anyone else tried getting a new hairstyle? I like it, but I felt like I needed a guide like for New Leaf. xD I kind of wish I had gotten a shorter haircut, but I didn't know how short it would end up being...



I have, it's a brown short style. I love it! I use a hat anyways.


----------



## ForgottenT

Thanks ^^
I hope you like Gible


----------



## Hikari

ForgottenT said:


> Thanks ^^
> I hope you like Gible



I'll take good care of her! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, would anyone like a Swirlix?


----------



## Touko

Hikari said:


> I'll take good care of her!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, would anyone like a Swirlix?



I would o:


----------



## insaneluzer

I would like a Swirlix! Are there any particular pokemon you're looking for?

Edit: Oh, I think Touko beat me!


----------



## Hikari

Touko said:


> I would o:



Ok add me and I'll start the trade!


----------



## Touko

Hikari said:


> Ok add me and I'll start the trade!



Awesome! Added :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you very much! <3 I'll take good care of Swirlix.


----------



## waddict

Ace Trainers look so cute cool in this game!
Wow, I've never had this much trouble with a Pokemon game.
I'm not even using my starter.
I mean, he's there, but he's sorta just sitting...
He's the highest level, quite oddly.


----------



## Hikari

Touko said:


> Awesome! Added :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thank you very much! <3 I'll take good care of Swirlix.



And I'll take care of Solosis!


----------



## ForgottenT

Awesome, I just found the Move deleter, and the Move reminder, they?re in Dendemille town


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Omg, when a wild Croagunk used Taunt on my Pancham, Pancham actually roared.

I love this game so much. <3


----------



## waddict

ForgottenT said:


> Awesome, I just found the Move deleter, and the Move reminder, they?re in Dendemille town



What do they want this time, our starters?


----------



## BellGreen

Almost at the city with the third gym! Can't wait


----------



## ForgottenT

waddict said:


> What do they want this time, our starters?



LOL! xD
No, move deleting are free, but the move reminding costs a heart scale.


----------



## waddict

I wonder when they start selling revives, Honedge and Hawlucha keep on dying >_>


----------



## insaneluzer

I'm currently busy level training my Bulbasaur. I have such a perfectly balanced team right now! But later I want to add some lovely Fairy types, too!


----------



## Farobi

You guys are quick, i got the game less than around 24 hours ago and I have yet to find the 2nd gym >.<


----------



## waddict

It's a long way from the first gym to the second.
Trust me, it'll take you a looooooooong time to get there.
Took me about 10 hours or so.


----------



## Hikari

Have any of you been taking photos of the location you've been to? 

I've tooken three so far!


----------



## ForgottenT

Hikari said:


> Have any of you been taking photos of the location you've been to?
> 
> I've tooken three so far!



I just took 1 right before reading that xD


----------



## Touko

The photos for me are always angled because I can't stay still xD


----------



## Hikari

ForgottenT said:


> I just took 1 right before reading that xD



Lol, amd your Gible is really good against Lucario!


----------



## waddict

About to fight Korrina.
Which means training for Hawlucha!
On the other hand...
LEARN SOME FIGHTING TYPE MOVES ALREADY YOU BIRD.


----------



## insaneluzer

How do you take photos?

I'm in no rush to make it to the second gym. I'm enjoying finding as many pokemon on the routes between places as I can. c: I caught a Flabebe and a Ledyba just now!

Anyway, I'm starting to be happy with my current team, so I'll share:
Combusken lvl 17
Pidgeotto lvl 18
Froakie lvl 15
Pansage lvl 15
Bulbasaur lvl 13
Panpour lvl 13

I know I probably don't need two grass types and two water types, but those are my best pokemon right now and they'll help me out in the second gym.


----------



## ForgottenT

Hikari said:


> Lol, amd your Gible is really good against Lucario!



And the hiker i?m battling against just sent out a Lucario as I read that... are you psychic? o_o
But that?s awesome ^^
Most people will probably use Lucario on their teams, I should catch another Gible soon


----------



## Hikari

ForgottenT said:


> And the hiker i?m battling against just sent out a Lucario as I read that... are you psychic? o_o
> But that?s awesome ^^
> Most people will probably use Lucario on their teams, I should catch another Gible soon



As I read this, Gible evolved into Gabite! Yay!


----------



## waddict

What?
Ivysaur evolved into Venusaur but it's not getting the button to megaevolve...
Whaaa?


----------



## insaneluzer

Do you have that wristband thing you have to wear in order to allow your fully evolved pokemon to mega evolve?


----------



## Hikari

waddict said:


> What?
> Ivysaur evolved into Venusaur but it's not getting the button to megaevolve...
> Whaaa?



Did you give it the Venusaurite? It should be in your Items.


----------



## ForgottenT

waddict said:


> What?
> Ivysaur evolved into Venusaur but it's not getting the button to megaevolve...
> Whaaa?



You first need the Mega bracelet or whatever it?s called, you get it after I think it?s the 4th gym, and then a second battle against the gym leader.


----------



## waddict

insaneluzer said:


> Do you have that wristband thing you have to wear in order to allow your fully evolved pokemon to mega evolve?



The MegaRing?
You mean we actually need that?
Oh...
I feel stupid.
I'm on Korrina's gym as we speak right now actually.
Also, Retaliate looks so awesome in this game.
Reminds me of Fire Emblem when they slow down the death sequence.


----------



## Hikari

Does anyone have a good way to level grind a electric/fairy type?


----------



## waddict

Oh Korrina...
You're so funny...
Mienfoo used Fake Out!
I'm a Steel/Ghost type Korrina.
But it failed!
Mienfoo used Fake Out! Again!
Refer to avatar for reaction.
Don't know where the league gets these people.


----------



## Hikari

Here's some pics of my trainer!



Spoiler










The last pic has shorter hair sine I got a haircut, irl.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm about to face on Korrina! I'm going to train my Pok?mon before continuing though so I don't have difficulty  I'm going to spend my money on potions, status healers, and revives. Hopefully I pass! 

My strategy on leveling up my Pok?mon is taking advantage of EXP Share and backseat battling (you switch a Pokemon with another during battle). My Pok?mon easily level up without doing anything. I use Charmeleon the most.


----------



## Touko

Here's my trainer o:


----------



## waddict

Actually, you know, screw Hawlucha, I'll take Lucario.
I don't want to grind him >_>
Korrina was pretty easy, but only because I had a bunch of types good against her.
Also, Greninja is fab.


----------



## th8827

When do you get to a Boutique that sells clothes? I still have most of my starter outfit... I only just got the Fossils, though...


----------



## waddict

As long as we're posting pictures...


Spoiler






I'm sort of a sucker for Instagram-like effects...

- - - Post Merge - - -



th8827 said:


> When do you get to a Boutique that sells clothes? I still have most of my starter outfit... I only just got the Fossils, though...


There's one in the second town I think.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Alright, my current team is Inkay (Lv. 15), Pancham (Lv. 17), Tyrunt (Lv. 20), Charmeleon (Lv. 24), Pidgeotto (Lv. 24) and Quilladin (Lv. 24). I think I'll train Tyrunt, Pancham and Inkay before I do the 2nd gym.


----------



## th8827

waddict said:


> There's one in the second town I think.



That one sells hats. I want actual clothes.


----------



## BellGreen

th8827 said:


> That one sells hats. I want actual clothes.



I think the third or fourth has clothes. One of them has a red bag.


----------



## ForgottenT

Seriously Gamefreak should have disabled the choice to choose starters in GTS, at least for a week or so, I can?t find anyone who wants anything other than starters..
It?s ridiculous, why do people even want them so badly..
I need to get a Ditto, then I can get any pokemon in the game from breeding starters..


----------



## Jinglefruit

"A horde of Scraggy appeared!"
-uses bubble, they survive-
"Scraggy used sand attack" x a billion! 
Jeez! That should not be allowed. But it was a epic battle that resulted in Squirtle evolving, I could totally imagine that happening in the anime.

And I appreciate the variety in this game as a wild Doduo appears before 2nd gym. Rather unexpected.


----------



## Farobi

Caught an Inkay. Gonna turn my 3ds upside-down naw ;3


----------



## Jake

waddict said:


> I wonder when they start selling revives, Honedge and Hawlucha keep on dying >_>


if you get rock smash and smash rocks you get revives



waddict said:


> What?
> Ivysaur evolved into Venusaur but it's not getting the button to megaevolve...
> Whaaa?


you need mega ring (know this has already been answered but too lazy to delete)



Farobi said:


> Caught an Inkay. Gonna turn my 3ds upside-down naw ;3


----------



## BellGreen

Yay, I got a Lucario from battling Korrina


----------



## Midoriya

Farobi said:


> Caught an Inkay. Gonna turn my 3ds upside-down naw ;3



Where did you catch it?  I'm looking for one myself.

Also, update on my team:

I just pwned Korrina with my balanced team (although it's not as balanced as before since I added Hawlucha, but I need a flying Pokemon for Fly later on):

Frogadier (Froggie) level 33: Water - Weak to Electric and Grass (And eventually Fighting and Bug)
Floette (Flower) 30: Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Honedge (Sword) 30: Steel/Ghost - Weak to Dark, Ghost, Ground, and Fire
Hawlucha (Bird) 30: Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy

What the crap, I just noticed two of my Pokemon start with an 'F', and two start with an 'H'


----------



## ForgottenT

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Where did you catch it?  I'm looking for one myself.



Route 8, or Azure Bay


----------



## Midoriya

ForgottenT said:


> Route 8, or Azure Bay



I'll probably end up catching one at Azure Bay then since catching one on Route 8 would be pointless now.  Thanks!


----------



## BellGreen

Is it just me who has the ONE POKEMON LEFT!! WIN OR LOSE situation? t_T


----------



## th8827

Are there different barber shops with different hair styles?


----------



## Midoriya

Does anyone know where an Eviolite on this game is?  I'm thinking of keeping Froggie as Frogadier so he doesn't have as many weaknesses and giving it an Eviolite so its defense goes up too.


----------



## oath2order

th8827 said:


> Are there different barber shops with different hair styles?



Lumiose City in the purple video making building


----------



## insaneluzer

I'm about to wake up the Snorlax. You can catch it, right? Does anybody have any tips to help me prepare to catch it? I really hope I can!


----------



## Midoriya

I just had an epic Mega Lucario showdown with successor Korrina.  Then she gave me one of her Mega Lucarios' thinking we would grow together and I threw it away because my Hawlucha is better type-wise LOL.  I feel like Paul from the Sinnoh saga.


EDIT: Yes, you can catch it.  Just wear down its health without fainting it.  Make sure not to use anything too strong (although I doubt that would be a problem against Snorlax)


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I just got the Cliff Badge!  If it wasn't for the slight delay at Parfum Palace I probably would've been faster. T_T


----------



## insaneluzer

LOL I KO'ED SNORLAX RIGHT AWAY BY ACCIDENT. Jeez, Combusken, I didn't expect your double kick to be that effective. xD


----------



## Farobi

insaneluzer said:


> LOL I KO'ED SNORLAX RIGHT AWAY BY ACCIDENT. Jeez, Combusken, I didn't expect your double kick to be that effective. xD



LOL. That's why I save the game before I try to catch him xD

BTW, what type is Malimar?


----------



## Midoriya

insaneluzer said:


> LOL I KO'ED SNORLAX RIGHT AWAY BY ACCIDENT. Jeez, Combusken, I didn't expect your double kick to be that effective. xD



Ack, don't use a Fighting type move.  That's the one thing you don't want to lower its health with when trying to catch it.  Well.. It's too late now..


EDIT: Dark/Psychic.  It's only weakness is double Bug


----------



## insaneluzer

Nah, it's not too late I saved right before encountering him. After two more tries, I finally nabbed him. xD

And aw yiss, my Bulbasaur just evolved into Ivysaur!


----------



## Touko

Man I love the quiz gym xD (even though it's more of a guessing gym)


----------



## insaneluzer

Guess who just left a male Pikachu and a female Pikachu at the daycare? This gal!


----------



## Farobi

How do you get past Route 8? 

The puzzles in this generation is definitely much more complex.


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> I just got the Cliff Badge!  If it wasn't for the slight delay at Parfum Palace I probably would've been faster. T_T


Which badge is it? I only got the bug badge.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

3DSfan134 said:


> Which badge is it? I only got the bug badge.



2nd Badge. :3


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> 2nd Badge. :3


Oh.Are you going to be online?


----------



## Midoriya

I beat the old timer Grass 4th gym leader with just pure power.  Update on my team:

Greninja (Froggie) level 38: Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
Hawlucha (Bird) level 33: Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy
Floette (Flower) level 33: Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Honedge (Sword) level 33: Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Ghost, and Dark

I'm going to bed for tonight.  I'm exhausted.


----------



## ForgottenT

Who do you think you are? the government?


----------



## th8827

oath2order said:


> Lumiose City in the purple video making building



I trekked all the way back there, and the video place does not have a salon. They only have make-up that only lasts for a video shoot...

I already visited the place down the street. They don't have the style that I want. (Ponytail)

EDIT: If you hold the item Finder, the d-Pad makes you walk normally.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I just got a shiny Throh!  Since I got Y, I'd be willing to trade for a Clauncher or Gastly.^^ Although I don't think Gastly is version exclusive.


----------



## ForgottenT

DeviousCrossing said:


> I just got a shiny Throh!  Since I got Y, I'd be willing to trade for a Clauncher or Gastly.^^ Although I don't think Gastly is version exclusive.



I caugh Haunter in the ice cave, I?m playing Y too.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

DeviousCrossing said:


> I just got a shiny Throh!  Since I got Y, I'd be willing to trade for a Clauncher or Gastly.^^ Although I don't think Gastly is version exclusive.



I have a clauncher


----------



## insaneluzer

Is Cubone a version exclusive? I'd be willing to part with him for an awesome pokemon.  I have no idea if he's rare or anything, though.


----------



## th8827

I have Y and I caught one... Which version do you have?


----------



## insaneluzer

Oh okay, I have X. I can't wait for Serebii and sites like that to be updated. I need to know what the version exclusives are so I can start trading with people! :/


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

th8827 said:


> I have Y and I caught one... Which version do you have?


I saw one in a cave in X

- - - Post Merge - - -



insaneluzer said:


> Oh okay, I have X. I can't wait for Serebii and sites like that to be updated. I need to know what the version exclusives are so I can start trading with people! :/



Serebii has a list of version exclusives already here


----------



## Zeiro

It looks like I'm a bit farther behind than a lot of you. I only have one badge and I'm at Parfum Chateau. Time to catch up!

My current team is Frogadier, Combusken, and Ivysaur.


----------



## ForgottenT

Awesome, if you lose against one of the legendary pokemons you can just go back and it will still be there 
The battle just started out of nowhere before, I did not have time to heal or save, and I did not wanna use my Masterball so I lost, so that?s good to know.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But it?s too freaking OP with Oblivion wing, disable, and it always wakes up after 1 turn after I put it to sleep..
So I?ll probably use my Masterball

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL even if you win in the fight it just says that Yveltal looks at ForgottenT as if it wants help, and then I can battle it again.


----------



## radical6

some peope are already at elite four. yo u know who you are. i hate you. how. How. who owh oowowwowoos..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


(How do u get a pangoro...............................also PANCHAM IN POKEMON AMIE IS SO SOSOSOSOOS CUTW!!!)
UHHH my tea,m rn and i only have one badge bc im a big baby loser

male pancham/lvl 9/adamant nature/ nickname: yiffy jr
female riolu/lvl 18/serious nature/ nickname: yandere
female fennekin/lvl 17/ rash nature/ nickname: tsundere
female bunnelby/lvl 14/ lonely nature/ nickname: yiffy (will prolly change later thoo)
female flabebe /lvl 12/ mild nature/ nickname: fria
female vivillon/lvl 14/ sassy nature/ nickname: olivia

my team is prolly bad but i do not care bc i love them all


----------



## Jake

tsundere said:


> (How do u get a pangoro



I already told you: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?102104-Pokemon-General&p=1820620&viewfull=1#post1820620


----------



## radical6

Jake. said:


> I already told you: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?102104-Pokemon-General&p=1820620&viewfull=1#post1820620



oh sorry i didnt see it


----------



## ForgottenT

tsundere said:


> some peope are already at elite four. yo u know who you are. i hate you. how. How. who owh oowowwowoos..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> (How do u get a pangoro...............................also PANCHAM IN POKEMON AMIE IS SO SOSOSOSOOS CUTW!!!)
> UHHH my tea,m rn and i only have one badge bc im a big baby loser
> 
> male pancham/lvl 9/adamant nature/ nickname: yiffy jr
> female riolu/lvl 18/serious nature/ nickname: yandere
> female fennekin/lvl 17/ rash nature/ nickname: tsundere
> female bunnelby/lvl 14/ lonely nature/ nickname: yiffy (will prolly change later thoo)
> female flabebe /lvl 12/ mild nature/ nickname: fria
> female vivillon/lvl 14/ sassy nature/ nickname: olivia
> 
> my team is prolly bad but i do not care bc i love them all



I?ve had the game for 2 days, and I?m still not at Elite 4 lol, I have almost played nonstop since I got it, except for when I was sleeping, I do spend a lot of time walking around talking to people in their houses etc.


----------



## radical6

ForgottenT said:


> I?ve had the game for 2 days, and I?m still not at Elite 4 lol, I have almost played nonstop since I got it, except for when I was sleeping, I do spend a lot of time walking around talking to people in their houses etc.



uh i think ive played around 8 hours but i leave my 3ds on a lot and i get distracted sometimes so i prolly end up maybe kinda playing for a bit and then watching something else while i play 

that and i dont wanna burn too fast thru the game idk man


----------



## insaneluzer

CreeperHugz: Thank you for that link! Now I know what pokemon I need to find and catch for my boyfriend, lol. c: He better catch me some exclusives, too, though!


----------



## ForgottenT

tsundere said:


> uh i think ive played around 8 hours but i leave my 3ds on a lot and i get distracted sometimes so i prolly end up maybe kinda playing for a bit and then watching something else while i play
> 
> that and i dont wanna burn too fast thru the game idk man



I watch other people while I play too, I don?t wanna burn through the game either, that?s why I spend a lot of time catching pokemons that I want, and explore the areas that I go to.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

insaneluzer said:


> CreeperHugz: Thank you for that link! Now I know what pokemon I need to find and catch for my boyfriend, lol. c: He better catch me some exclusives, too, though!



Haha. I'm stuck without someone with Y for another week till my friend's birthday


----------



## insaneluzer

Oh my god, I love the water-type pokemon in this game! They're so cute!!


----------



## Colour Bandit

I'm about to challenge the third gym and my team is:
Greninja, male, level 37
Vivillon, female, level 31
Floette, female, level 31
Diggersby, female, level 32
Talonflame, male, level 35
Furfrou, male, level 31
(You can tell who my main Pokemon are...) My play time is also 9 hours 50 minutes.
I'm probably going to add in a mega evolving Pokemon later, but for now I'm trying to only use Gen 6 Pokemon.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

ForgottenT said:


> I watch other people while I play too, I don?t wanna burn through the game either, that?s why I spend a lot of time catching pokemons that I want, and explore the areas that I go to.



I'm trying not to rush through either. As usual I'm making sure I catch everything in each route, although no where seems to have complete lists of availability yet. If anyone finds one that has the routes between the first and second gyms could you post it in here?


----------



## ForgottenT

My play time?s 27 hours I think it was.


----------



## insaneluzer

My playtime's about 15 hrs now.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Well, so far I've made it to Reflection Cave. My team is mostly the same as the one in my sig. (I'd post it right now but It's 5am and I need sleep lol.) Tomorrow I'll try to get the 3rd badge. c:


----------



## Zeiro

Anyone know how to get into the clothing store in Lumiose? I keep getting shooed out the door for not having enough "style".


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Does anyone know where to find a ditto in X?


----------



## ForgottenT

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Anyone know how to get into the clothing store in Lumiose? I keep getting shooed out the door for not having enough "style".



Get moar swag!
I don?t know xD


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Anyone know where you can find  Pikachu and Bidoof?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Anyone know where you can find  Pikachu and Bidoof?



Pikachu in santalune forest, bidoof in route 3 and route 22


----------



## Jarrad

I think I made a mistake raising a Helioptile... His evolution isn't very impressive :/


----------



## Zeiro

I just got my first critical capture! It was a female Espurr using a normal Poke Ball.


----------



## Jake

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Does anyone know where to find a ditto in X?



not tryin to be rude, but it amazes me the amount of members on the forum who think TBT is smarter than google...

A simple google search of "where to get ditto in pokemon x and y"

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO7xK8gnojo
-> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/696959-pokemon-x/67468764
--> Pokemon Village post-game


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jake. said:


> not tryin to be rude, but it amazes me the amount of members on the forum who think TBT is smarter than google...
> 
> A simple google search of "where to get ditto in pokemon x and y"
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO7xK8gnojo
> -> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/696959-pokemon-x/67468764
> --> Pokemon Village post-game



I tried that earlier and couldn't find an actual answer. I just thought someone here might have caught one.


----------



## Colour Bandit

My team after the 3rd gym:
Greninja, male, level 40
Florges, female, level 34 (There's a shiny stone on the ground on the route after the 3rd gym)
Talonflame, male, level 38
Diggersby, female, level 35
Furfrou, male, level 33
Lucario, male, level 33 (My new mega evolver)


----------



## insaneluzer

Omg, I can't believe I stayed up all night playing Pokemon X again. xD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

insaneluzer said:


> Omg, I can't believe I stayed up all night playing Pokemon X again. xD



The only reason i _didn't_ is my Mam threatened to take it off me...


----------



## Zeiro

Last night I tried to go to sleep at around 3 am. I woke up around 4 am and I wasn't tired, so I started playing again. I think I fell asleep around 5:30 am finally.


----------



## insaneluzer

Woo hoo! I just caught my first Eevee! Now to work on making it love me...


----------



## Jarrad

How can you guys stay up that late? wtf don't you have a school or job that you need to attend?


----------



## insaneluzer

I don't have a job yet, and I've been out of school for a couple of years. Sad to say, but I do need to stop staying up so long as I'm going to be starting at a new job soon. :/


----------



## ForgottenT

insaneluzer said:


> I don't have a job yet, and I've been out of school for a couple of years. Sad to say, but I do need to stop staying up so long as I'm going to be starting at a new job soon. :/



Same, except I?m still looking for a job..


----------



## insaneluzer

I went and picked up my first egg today! My Pikachus are having a baby!


----------



## Jarrad

Can anybody help me evolve my haunter? I just need to trade him and he'll evolve! Then I can mega evolve him!


----------



## ForgottenT

Jarrad said:


> Can anybody help me evolve my haunter? I just need to trade him and he'll evolve! Then I can mega evolve him!



we can trade our haunters back and forth


----------



## insaneluzer

OMG ABSOL, YOU JERK I JUST WASTED TEN GREAT BALLS TRYING TO CATCH YOU. But... it paid off because the eleventh ball caught him! T ^T


----------



## waddict

Wow.
I slept with the 3DS open in my hands unplugged.
I never saved.
I'm starting over again, guys.
Nah, I'm joking.
Right before Korrina and about to face the Tower of Mastery...
Which I already faced.
Thank god all I have to do now is beat Serena and then I'll catch up to where I was.


----------



## Jarrad

ForgottenT said:


> we can trade our haunters back and forth



Can we?  I'm ready to trade now! I'll add you


----------



## ForgottenT

Jarrad said:


> Can we?  I'm ready to trade now! I'll add you



I already added you


----------



## insaneluzer

Does anybody know where I obtain the stone for Absol so he can mega evolve? It just says on bulbapedia that it can mega evolve using an "unknown mega stone."


----------



## ForgottenT

insaneluzer said:


> Does anybody know where I obtain the stone for Absol so he can mega evolve? It just says on bulbapedia that it can mega evolve using an "unknown mega stone."



I don?t know, but if anybody knows where I can obtain the Mega stone for Gardevoir I would really like to know :3


----------



## waddict

Post-game for Absolnite.


----------



## ForgottenT

Jarrad said:


> Can we?  I'm ready to trade now! I'll add you



Yay now we have Gengar ^^


----------



## waddict

ForgottenT said:


> I don?t know, but if anybody knows where I can obtain the Mega stone for Gardevoir I would really like to know :3



The champion uses a Mega Gardevoir.
After you beat the game, she trades you a Ralts with its Mega Stone.


----------



## ForgottenT

waddict said:


> The champion uses a Mega Gardevoir.
> After you beat the game, she trades you a Ralts with its Mega Stone.



OMG, I need to complete the game faster, my gardevoir?s my favorite pokemon that I have, especially now that she have Fairy typing too


----------



## Farobi

WATS UR TEAM NOW GUIZE?
I got:
Flabebe's evo, Amaura, quiladin, charmeleon, and inkay.
Ditched fletchinder rip </3

- - - Post Merge - - -

All around lvl 22-24


----------



## waddict

I don't want to reply to these type of questions anymore...
So go here.
Includes spoilers though.


----------



## insaneluzer

Ugh, post game? He's going to be in the PC forever. XD

Thank you waddict!


----------



## ForgottenT

Farobi said:


> WATS UR TEAM NOW GUIZE?
> I got:
> Flabebe's evo, Amaura, quiladin, charmeleon, and inkay.
> Ditched fletchinder rip </3



Ruri - Gardevoir lvl 49 (Oreimo reference) I don?t know why, but she came to mind when I met Ralts lol.
Yveltal lvl 50
Delphox lvl 54
Flygon lvl 46
Lapras lvl 48
Tank Dempsey - Venusaur lvl 53 (Black ops zombies reference) Because Venusaur?s a tank, and Tank Dempsey?s awesome!


----------



## insaneluzer

I've gotten caught up in level training my Eevee, so I feel so far behind!
My current party anyway:
Frogadier lvl 28
Pidgeotto lvl 29
Pansage lvl 29
Steelix lvl 28
Eevee lvl 25

and my last slot is currently an egg. xD


----------



## waddict

Greninja Lv. 36
Blaziken Lv. 36
Venusaur Lv. 34
Honedge Lv. 31 (Grinding to Doublade!)
Meowstic Lv. 30
Lucario Lv. 32 Felt bad about wanting to box it


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Greninja lvl 52
Pyroar lvl 51
Talonflame lvl 42
Lucario lvl 44
Lapras lvl 43
Gabite lvl 32 (got him refently, still training)

I already have seven badges


----------



## waddict

Anybody know the soonest place I can get a Dusk Stone?


----------



## Wish

guys where do we get fly I have no energy to run back and forth help


----------



## insaneluzer

YES, MY EGG JUST HATCHED INTO A PICHU. OMG YES.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Serebii seem to be updating their X and Y pages really quickly. They've put wild Pokemon lists for at least the first 8 routes, didn't want to check anymore as I don't want to know everything yet. Just discovered that I need to go back and catch Ralts on Route 4. How did people manage to catch Abras? I presume they teleport immediately still?


----------



## waddict

Send out a Poke Ball on the first turn, then pick a god and pray!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Suave_Spencer said:


> Serebii seem to be updating their X and Y pages really quickly. They've put wild Pokemon lists for at least the first 8 routes, didn't want to check anymore as I don't want to know everything yet. Just discovered that I need to go back and catch Ralts on Route 4. How did people manage to catch Abras? I presume they teleport immediately still?



I managed to get one by just throwing a ball at it instantly 
Their only move is teleport when you first get them, so they will still telelort immediately if you give them chance.


----------



## Libra

I _really_ shouldn't be lurking on this thread. -_-' I can't decide whether to get the game or not. Last time I rushed through White 2 and ended up really bored at the end. Probably because I played Black before and I was having some flashes of d?j? vu. x_x

But this new game really looks great and it seems there's a lot to do! So now I'm thinking maybe I should get the game, but I have no idea whether to get X or Y. I like Xerneas, but I prefer Mega Charizard Y... So, uh, yeah... >_>

Then again, I'm not sure how often I'd use a Mega Evolution. I know you can use it only once in a battle, but does it actually make a lot of difference?


----------



## waddict

OH MY GOD THIS SURFER SAID THE MOST AMAZINGLY HILARIOUS THING

"I love my Binacle and all, but I feel like there's something missing from my life... Like a girlfriend... Yeah!"
The script is really good in this game, they're including memes, jokes and even inside jokes literally on every route.


----------



## Farobi

waddict said:


> The script is really good in this game, they're including memes, jokes and even inside jokes literally on every route.


I agree. Nice to see "trendy" concepts encoded in the game 

Y r all of u so quick tho ;; i still just managed to beat the 2nd gym .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and also where is the serebii link to the locations of wild pokemon?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Farobi said:


> I agree. Nice to see "trendy" concepts encoded in the game
> 
> Y r all of u so quick tho ;; i still just managed to beat the 2nd gym .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and also where is the serebii link to the locations of wild pokemon?



Here is the Pokearth, use the Kalos drop-down menu.


----------



## Farobi

Suave_Spencer said:


> Here is the Pokearth, use the Kalos drop-down menu.



thanks!

*grinds to find hawlucha and bagon*


----------



## waddict

Where do you get a Good Rod?
Also, for those playing right now with their 3DS's open...
What are you trying to do? And exactly which location are you on?
I'm trying to grind Honedge at Azure Bay.


----------



## ForgottenT

waddict said:


> Where do you get a Good Rod?
> Also, for those playing right now with their 3DS's open...
> What are you trying to do? And exactly which location are you on?
> I'm trying to grind Honedge at Azure Bay.



Trying to get Noibat, I keep insta killing it, even though we are around the same level ._.
in Teminus Cave.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

waddict said:


> Where do you get a Good Rod?
> Also, for those playing right now with their 3DS's open...
> What are you trying to do? And exactly which location are you on?
> I'm trying to grind Honedge at Azure Bay.



I seem to recall getting it from a fisher in Coumarine city

Currently I'm fighting a team flare grunt at geosenge town


----------



## waddict

I need a Dusk Stone...
If anybody has one, I can go back and look for any Pokemon found in X before the 3rd Gym.
Or I can get you an Eevee.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wow, just got the Good Rod at the water town.
Still need a Dusk Stone though.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Currently training and catching on Route 5. I need to evolve my Flab?b? before moving on, plus I need to get to know the Fairy type weaknesses and strengths.

Edit: Just got my first Critical Capture on a Furfrou. why xan't it have saved that for an Abra? Although I think a Quick Ball will work for that.


----------



## bionic

I feel like I've really rushed through this game somehow.  

It doesn't feel like I've been going quickly but I am suddenly at the Pokemon League.


----------



## waddict

Oh, It's a Grass-Type Gym!
My Blaziken is going to be LV. 50 by the time this ends...
He's already OP though...
Crap.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

The game only came out for most people yesterday, yet I already feel like everyone's ahead of me... :/ Well, I did only play 6 hours.
Anyways, I'm stuck on the part where you have to find the guy's Furfrou, can anyone help? (Marriland is only so far...)


----------



## 3DSfan134

MyLifeIsCake said:


> The game only came out for most people yesterday, yet I already feel like everyone's ahead of me... :/ Well, I did only play 6 hours.
> Anyways, I'm stuck on the part where you have to find the guy's Furfrou, can anyone help? (Marriland is only so far...)


I'll help you.


----------



## KarlaKGB

MyLifeIsCake said:


> The game only came out for most people yesterday, yet I already feel like everyone's ahead of me... :/ Well, I did only play 6 hours.
> Anyways, I'm stuck on the part where you have to find the guy's Furfrou, can anyone help? (Marriland is only so far...)


Remember you can get your friend to change places.


----------



## Farobi

MyLifeIsCake said:


> The game only came out for most people yesterday, yet I already feel like everyone's ahead of me... :/ Well, I did only play 6 hours.
> Anyways, I'm stuck on the part where you have to find the guy's Furfrou, can anyone help? (Marriland is only so far...)



that puzzle made me ragequit a bit


----------



## Hikari

Does anyone want a Sawk?


----------



## oath2order

MyLifeIsCake said:


> The game only came out for most people yesterday, yet I already feel like everyone's ahead of me... :/ Well, I did only play 6 hours.
> Anyways, I'm stuck on the part where you have to find the guy's Furfrou, can anyone help? (Marriland is only so far...)



I'm not even at the second gym, don't worry you're not too far behind.

I'm seriously taking my time with this, exploring everything and everywhere, talking to everybody. The Parfum Palace was gorgeous.

My best bet for that was to put what's her name in the bottom center, then, when the Furfrou moves to the top, put her on one of the sides, and you chase up the other side.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Can anyone confirm that Scraggy and Plusle are available in horde battles on Route 5, in Y? All I'm finding is Gulpin hordes, even when using Honey.

Edit: The second I pressed send, I found a Scraggy horde.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

oath2order said:


> I'm not even at the second gym, don't worry you're not too far behind.
> 
> I'm seriously taking my time with this, exploring everything and everywhere, talking to everybody. The Parfum Palace was gorgeous.
> 
> My best bet for that was to put what's her name in the bottom center, then, when the Furfrou moves to the top, put her on one of the sides, and you chase up the other side.



I can't even find it yet, lol. 

My teams going to be sooo weak, all I have are fire types. My Braxien is at level 25, my Charmelon is lv. 24, and Combusken is 23...
And I have a Riolu and Pancham, deciding which to train...


----------



## VillageDweller

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I can't even find it yet, lol.
> 
> My teams going to be sooo weak, all I have are fire types. My Braxien is at level 25, my Charmelon is lv. 24, and Combusken is 23...
> And I have a Riolu and Pancham, deciding which to train...



I just got to the city the second gym is in and I got the game two days before release. 

I got Quilladin at level 24 and the rest are all level 23 with Fletchinder, Wartortle, Honedge and Espurr. woo


----------



## th8827

Suave_Spencer said:


> Can anyone confirm that Scraggy and Plusle are available in horde battles on Route 5, in Y? All I'm finding is Gulpin hordes, even when using Honey.
> 
> Edit: The second I pressed send, I found a Scraggy horde.



I had a Plusle and Minun horde yesterday.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I'm starting to regret choosing Tyrunt's Fossil. :/ He and his evolution looks cool, but...Tyrunt's so weak when I switch another Pokemon out for him. -.-


----------



## Jarrad

I see the children have infested the GTS with their ludicrous trading conditions...  My level 91 or higher Bulbasaur for their level 6 bidoof...


----------



## meggiewes

There are seriously so many pokemon everywhere that I am having a really hard time picking out my team. X is much more fun than I thought it was going to be! I love rollerskating when Pokemon Ami is on because the pokemon roll around. It is so cute!


----------



## Jarrad

Is it only me that's realised there's a major lack of generation 6 Pokemon throughout the game?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Jarrad said:


> Is it only me that's realised there's a major lack of generation 6 Pokemon throughout the game?



Well, there's only 69 new ones, plus all the Megas. I'm only using new ones in my team, which is why I only have three at the moment.


----------



## Hikari

My Quilladin and Wartortle both just evovled! Yay!


----------



## Jarrad

Suave_Spencer said:


> Well, there's only 69 new ones, plus all the Megas. I'm only using new ones in my team, which is why I only have three at the moment.



What? Are you kidding me?


----------



## BellGreen

You can actually remove the sunglasses on your hat


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

BellBringerGreen said:


> You can actually remove the sunglasses on your hat



How?
Also, is there a way to go hatless? I can't find a hat that goes with the outfit I want


----------



## Jarrad

Idk whether this is intentional or not, but whenever you battle with somebody online your party will be completely healed after you finish the battle. You could just use this when battling the elite four to heal your Pokemon....


----------



## waddict

Alright, I found out that you can do the Super-Training Bonus levels to get a Dusk Stone...
Yet all I get is crap like Resist wings or Soda Pops...
Best I've gotten was a shiny stone.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

waddict said:


> Alright, I found out that you can do the Super-Training Bonus levels to get a Dusk Stone...
> Yet all I get is crap like Resist wings or Soda Pops...
> Best I've gotten was a shiny stone.



OH!
I have a dusk stone!


----------



## waddict

TheCreeperHugz said:


> OH!
> I have a dusk stone!



Really?
Whaddya want for it?
I desperately need it to fully evolve my team and Doublade!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

waddict said:


> Really?
> Whaddya want for it?
> I desperately need it to fully evolve my team and Doublade!



I don't suppose you have an eevee lying around, do you? Every time I try to catch one i accidentaly knock it out :/


----------



## waddict

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I don't suppose you have an eevee lying around, do you? Every time I try to catch one i accidentaly knock it out :/



I actually do.
I was gonna evolve it into Sylveon but then I got Lucario.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Trading from the PC is still in this generation, right?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

waddict said:


> I actually do.
> I was gonna evolve it into Sylveon but then I got Lucario.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Trading from the PC is still in this generation, right?



Yeah, i think so

You'll have to wait till I get out of this cave, I need a spare pokemon to give the dusk stone to so we can trade


----------



## ForgottenT

waddict said:


> I actually do.
> I was gonna evolve it into Sylveon but then I got Lucario.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Trading from the PC is still in this generation, right?



Yeah, when you trade you can choose any pokemon from your PC and party.


----------



## waddict

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Yeah, i think so
> 
> You'll have to wait till I get out of this cave, I need a spare pokemon to give the dusk stone to so we can trade



Alright.
Good thing we can still take from PC >_>
I'm at the power plant at the moment.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

waddict said:


> Alright.
> Good thing we can still take from PC >_>
> I'm at the power plant at the moment.



Ok, i gave it to a chingling 
You ready to trade?
(I'm Tia btw)


----------



## Hikari

waddict said:


> Alright.
> Good thing we can still take from PC >_>
> I'm at the power plant at the moment.



I am at the Power plant too.


----------



## waddict

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Ok, i gave it to a chingling
> You ready to trade?



Yup.
Added you.
Currently in a battle though.
Short one.
I'll trade with ya instantly though.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

waddict said:


> Yup.
> Added you.
> Currently in a battle though.
> Short one.
> I'll trade with ya instantly though.



Ok!


----------



## waddict

There's a Tia in my passerby...
Not sure if its you though.
Wearing Pink hat with a flower, blonde hair, blue eyes with Pink shirt...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

waddict said:


> There's a Tia in my passerby...
> Not sure if its you though.



Hmm.. what does the player look like?


----------



## waddict

Reposting this but...
Wearing Pink hat with a flower, blonde hair, blue eyes with Pink shirt...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

waddict said:


> Reposting this but...
> Wearing Pink hat with a flower, blonde hair, blue eyes with Pink shirt...



Thats me


----------



## waddict

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Thats me



Alright, take good care of Eevee!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Yay 
Thanks for the eevee


----------



## Midoriya

Does anyone know where to find a shiny stone and a dusk stone?  I need to evolve my Floette and eventually my Doublade.  Currently heading back to Lumiose city for gym battle #5.

EDIT: I heard Flying Mint Bunny say there's a shiny stone on the route after gym three.  I'll have to fly back there and check..


----------



## waddict

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Does anyone know where to find a shiny stone and a dusk stone?  I need to evolve my Floette and eventually my Doublade.  Currently heading back to Lumiose city for gym battle #5.


I have one but I don't know where I found it.
I think somewhere near the Skiddo farm?


----------



## Midoriya

Okay, I'll start checking now.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Okay, I'll start checking now.



When you get a bit further  on theres a dusk stone in terminus cave. I just gave mine to waddict


----------



## Midoriya

Where on route 12 is the shiny stone?

EDIT: I'm at the ranch and I think I see it, but I can't get to it


----------



## waddict

So guys...
Post ya'lls teams!
Aegislash Lv.40 (Thanks TheCreeperHugz!)
Meowstic Lv.38
Greninja Lv. 43
Venusaur Lv. 41
Lucario Lv. 39
Blaziken Lv. 44 (STAHP LEVELING)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Where on route 12 is the shiny stone?
> 
> EDIT: I'm at the ranch and I think I see it, but I can't get to it



is it past a ledge? If so, you can ride a skiddo ober the ledges to it


----------



## Sheepish

Has anyone come across a Sun Stone yet? My Helioptile's kind of falling behind in my team...


----------



## BellGreen

How do you get to Route 16? I went to the Power Plant and saw the two mysterious people. I go back and the blackout is still going on? :/


----------



## Midoriya

TheCreeperHugz said:


> is it past a ledge? If so, you can ride a skiddo ober the ledges to it



I think so.  But how?  I don't have a skiddo on my team/nor do I want one on it

EDIT: Nevermind, it was a whipped dream.  Still looking for that shiny stone


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

BellBringerGreen said:


> How do you get to Route 16? I went to the Power Plant and saw the two mysterious people. I go back and the blackout is still going on? :/



Can you access the upper half of lumoise city yet?

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I think so.  But how?  I don't have a skiddo on my team/nor do I want one on it



You can ride the ones in the ranch.


----------



## BellGreen

I can't go to the upper half of Lumiose.


----------



## waddict

These few years of watching old Pokemon shows and seeing "Who's that Pokemon?" have finally come into good use...


----------



## th8827

I just beat the 2nd Gym.

lvl 27 Frogadier (McNinja)
lvl 26 Ivysaur (DeMilosaur)
lvl 18 Inkay (Cpt.Calamari)
lvl 21 Litleo (Nala)
lvl 23 Fletchinder (Fletcher)
lvl 20 Honedge (Excalibur)


----------



## Midoriya

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Can you access the upper half of lumoise city yet?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You can ride the ones in the ranch.




I got it, but it was only a whipped dream.  Still looking for it..


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

BellBringerGreen said:


> I can't go to the upper half of Lumiose.



Ok, you have to enter Lumiose from the south of the badlands (where the power plant is), and it will let you in. Then you hav  to beat the gym leade  there before you are allowed through the gate to route 16.


----------



## BellGreen

So far I have four gyms beaten.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

BellBringerGreen said:


> So far I have four gyms beaten.



Seven for me


----------



## Midoriya

I found it, yay!

Update on my team:

Frogadier (Froggie) level 38: Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
Hawlucha (Bird) level 33: Fighting/Flying - Weak to Electric, Ice, Fairy, Flying, and Psychic
Florges (Flower) level 33: Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Honedge (Sword) level 33: Steel/Ghost - Weak to Fire, Ground, Dark, and Ghost

Heading to the fifth gym now, aka Lumiose City


----------



## BellGreen

OK, I went south and see a long haired man. Thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -

What Pok?mon should I use for the fifth gym, Electric?

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG they didn't even try with Chesnaught :c


----------



## Hikari

BellBringerGreen said:


> What Pok?mon should I use for the fifth gym, Electric?



You should use a Ground type, as they aren't effected by Electric-types, and ground is super effective against Electric types. (If you don't have any ground types, try using Dragon or Grass types.)

(I just beat the 5th gym by the way, with my Gabite.)


----------



## Cobber

Such a sad moment when I can't play Pokemon X due to my 3DS charging on the counter...
Anywho....

I just can't get enough of it!


----------



## BellGreen

Cobber said:


> Such a sad moment when I can't play Pokemon X due to my 3DS charging on the counter...
> Anywho....
> 
> I just can't get enough of it!


Last night I kept walking to my charger and back to my bed just to play XD


----------



## th8827

I caught an Electrike, a Y exclusive. I would like to trade it for a Houndour, an X exclusive.

I also have a Spritzee, and want a Swirlix.


----------



## ForgottenT

I?m at Victory Road now, I?m ready for the worst..


----------



## Cobber

BellBringerGreen said:


> Last night I kept walking to my charger and back to my bed just to play XD



I need to get a chair against the counter so I can play!


----------



## BellGreen

Cobber said:


> I need to get a chair against the counter so I can play!



My dad needed the chair so at one point i had to stand while charging until it turned blue. When he stopped using it, I wanted it but I was afraid that he'd get mad XD


----------



## Hikari

Cobber said:


> I need to get a chair against the counter so I can play!



I have a outlet right next to my bed, so I can play it even if it needs to be charged!


----------



## BellGreen

Just beat the fifth gym


----------



## Sheepish

I've finally found a Sun Stone: a hiker gives one to you in Shalour City when you give him the weird stone thing from Tierno.
Gah, could've used that a while back...


----------



## Hikari

th8827 said:


> I caught an Electrike, a Y exclusive. I would like to trade it for a Houndour, an X exclusive.
> 
> I also have a Spritzee, and want a Swirlix.



I've got a Houndour!


----------



## th8827

My charger is right next to my bed and computer, so I can play and surf the bed without having to move.

EDIT: I'll add you and we can trade. My character's name is Raven.


----------



## Hikari

th8827 said:


> My charger is right next to my bed and computer, so I can play and surf the bed without having to move.
> 
> EDIT: I'll add you and we can trade.



Ok, my trainer's name is Jordan, but you'll have to wait a minute, I just got in a fight with Serena.


----------



## BellGreen

Pokemon Update:
Level 38 Charizard
Level 36 Lapras
Level 37 Pidgeot
Level 39 Blaziken
Level 37 Chesnaught
Level 39. Lucario


----------



## Toeto

I need a houndoomnite, someone PLEASE


----------



## waddict

You guys are acting like the charger is some huge clunky thing or something.
I carry it around whether I play at the bed or near the computer.
That's just unexcusable, people.


----------



## Hikari

th8827 said:


> My charger is right next to my bed and computer, so I can play and surf the bed without having to move.
> 
> EDIT: I'll add you and we can trade. My character's name is Raven.



Ok, I added you now.


----------



## Silversea

Anyone know where/when I can buy dive balls? I am looking to have a water type and this ball would be suiting.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Silversea said:


> Anyone know where/when I can buy dive balls? I am looking to have a water type and this ball would be suiting.



Actually if I recall, someone in a town traded me one for a pokeball.


----------



## Sheepish

Oh man, Heliolisk is actually useable now. Shame that it seems to depend on TMs quite a bit.



Toeto said:


> I need a houndoomnite, someone PLEASE



According to Serebii, it seems to only be available in the post-game. And it doesn't seem like anyone here has finished yet...


----------



## oath2order

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Actually if I recall, someone in a town traded me one for a pokeball.



It's in Ambrette Town.


----------



## th8827

Are you able to get more than one copy of each Mega Stone?


----------



## BellGreen

Outfit Update:
Olive (fancy word for forest green) Cap with feather 
Green Jacket
Olive Cargo Pants
Red Sneakers
Olive bag


----------



## Nefarious

Did you know that after your Pokemon defeats the opponent Pokemon, you can rub the touch screen and it'll transmit into the game as petting the Pokemon in battle. :3

You may have to have max affection with it on Pokemon-Amie though.


----------



## Cobber

waddict said:


> You guys are acting like the charger is some huge clunky thing or something.
> I carry it around whether I play at the bed or near the computer.
> That's just unexcusable, people.



Well to the fact that the cord isn't quite long enough to play at the table, in bed, or whatever... in my house, I find it excusable tyvm. I would use an extension cord but to the fact that I don't want my roomie to trip over it, I make due with what I have


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Just defeated the Cyllage gym, I used Panpour and literally just scald scald scald scald scald scald and oh yeah, ice beam.

edit: Has anyone caught or ever heard of a golet?


----------



## BellGreen

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Just defeated the Cyllage gym, I used Panpour and literally just scald scald scald scald scald scald and oh yeah, ice beam.
> 
> edit: Has anyone caught or ever heard of a golet?


Do you mean Golett?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

BellBringerGreen said:


> Do you mean Golett?



Yes. I haven't heard of it, and only seen it once. :/


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I wasn't gonna get X till November, but a friend of mine of whom I had been sleeping over their house bought me X because he was picking up his preorder of Y. I. LOVE. X. SO. MUCH!

I currently have 6 badges.


----------



## oath2order

Damn ya'll be rushin'


----------



## BellGreen

I have 6 badges too! I'm at the Poke Ball factory.


----------



## dollydaydream

i only have one badge so far  But I have three pokemon, 2nd evolution of froakie, skitty and pikachu. Level 21, 11 and 9


----------



## oath2order

Hey ya'll, so I'm going to work soon and I have a question. What does StreetPass do for X/Y?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Currently on my way to the Parfum Palace. My team is Quilladin Lv.19, Fletchinder Lv.20 and Flab?b? Lv.17. Will probably catch Honedge whilst I'm here though, should make a good addition to my team. No sure what my last two will be, although I'm likely to change what I already have anyway.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I have 6 Pokemon. I don't remember them all though.


----------



## Silversea

Is trading with that guy the only way to get dive balls?


----------



## Sheepish

Silversea said:


> Is trading with that guy the only way to get dive balls?



Not entirely sure if it's sold in other Pok?mon Centers (I've barely bought any items), but there's a Pok?Ball Boutique once you have access to the north half of Lumiose.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

This is sort of a noob question, but how do I start over? I sorta messed up badly. D:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hey guys, I StreetPassed my buddy yesterday when we were playing and the green dot is on my X icon. How exactly do I use StreetPass with X/Y? What are its functionalities?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DeviousCrossing said:


> This is sort of a noob question, but how do I start over? I sorta messed up badly. D:



I dunno. I'd suppose you do it the way you do in other games. Just Google it, and maybe you'll find the answer.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm at Dandemile Town right now! The Frost Cavern looks like too much work and I want my 3DS to charge so I'm taking a break.

I think the Passersby section in the PSS is where the StreetPassers are.


----------



## Sheepish

DeviousCrossing said:


> This is sort of a noob question, but how do I start over? I sorta messed up badly. D:


It's in the manual (on the 3DS home menu, hover over the game's icon, and select Manual at the bottom).
"When you wish to completely erase your saved data, press Up + B + X simultaneously from the title screen."



Kippla said:


> Hey guys, I StreetPassed my buddy yesterday when we were playing and the green dot is on my X icon. How exactly do I use StreetPass with X/Y? What are its functionalities?


I think SteetPass is just the HoloCaster. On the PSS screen, press the little options button on the top, next to the internet button, and select HoloCaster.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Oh, I see. I'll check it out later.

Does anyone have a Pelipper above level 35 or so for trade? I need a Pokemon that can learn Surf and Fly.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Question- If I let my Braixen surpass level 36 (level when it evolves) while holding a Everstone and then take it away, will she still evolve later in the game?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Question- If I let my Braixen surpass level 36 (level when it evolves) while holding a Everstone and then take it away, will she still evolve later in the game?



Yes. It only doesn't evolve when they're holding the stone. If you take it away and they level up without holding it, they will evolve.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Question- If I let my Braixen surpass level 36 (level when it evolves) while holding a Everstone and then take it away, will she still evolve later in the game?



Yes, they can evolve at any level after the first one. However, they sometimes learn moves only if they evolve at the first level they can. If you leave it later, the move relearner can teach that move but I have no idea where he is in this game yet.

Has anyone discovered how shaking grass works? I know the Pokeradar is back, if that how to get them?


----------



## Jarrad

I've been playing Pokemon all day... I have 7 badges and all of my Pokemon in my party are above lvl 50. My strongest Pokemon (Scrafty) is level 65 woo!
I'm disappointed that I had to use my master ball to capture Yveltal, usually I only use pokeballs.


----------



## l3lossom

Jarrad said:


> I've been playing Pokemon all day... I have 7 badges and all of my Pokemon in my party are above lvl 50. My strongest Pokemon (Scrafty) is level 65 woo!
> I'm disappointed that I had to use my master ball to capture Yveltal, usually I only use pokeballs.



Oh my god. Your so much farther than me. o uo


----------



## ForgottenT

Jarrad said:


> I've been playing Pokemon all day... I have 7 badges and all of my Pokemon in my party are above lvl 50. My strongest Pokemon (Scrafty) is level 65 woo!
> I'm disappointed that I had to use my master ball to capture Yveltal, usually I only use pokeballs.



I caught mine with an ultra ball, it does not matter if you "kill" it or lose to it, it won?t disappear until you actually catch it


----------



## Jarrad

ForgottenT said:


> I caught mine with an ultra ball, it does not matter if you "kill" it or lose to it, it won?t disappear until you actually catch it




OMG... Ugh


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

ForgottenT said:


> I caught mine with an ultra ball, it does not matter if you "kill" it or lose to it, it won?t disappear until you actually catch it



That's neat! Xerneas will most likely kill me. She {just assuming Xerneas is a girl based on appearance, I know Yveltal and Xerneas are genderless though} will be my Fairy type Pokemon, as I do not have Sylveon. Heck, I don't have an Eevee.


----------



## BellGreen

How do I get a Mamoswine that. I need for Route 17?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I dunno, I'm around the same place as you.


----------



## waddict

So...
Is there ANYTHING to do in Dendemille Town?
I don't think there's a gym.
About to check the Frost Cavern as soon as I heal my Pokemon.
Also, this guy won't let me into part of the Lost Hotel.
He says I'm not cool enough...
Anybody know if this game has cryonic chambers?
I need to freeze myself to be cool.


----------



## BellGreen

Never mind


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

ForgottenT said:


> I caught mine with an ultra ball, it does not matter if you "kill" it or lose to it, it won?t disappear until you actually catch it



Same here, Xerneas only took a single ultra ball


----------



## Jarrad

BellBringerGreen said:


> How do I get a Mamoswine that. I need for Route 17?



Just clear the cave of team flare and the Mamoswine will reappear.

- - - Post Merge - - -



waddict said:


> So...
> Is there ANYTHING to do in Dendemille Town?
> I don't think there's a gym.
> About to check the Frost Cavern as soon as I heal my Pokemon.
> Also, this guy won't let me into part of the Lost Hotel.
> He says I'm not cool enough...
> Anybody know if this game has cryonic chambers?
> I need to freeze myself to be cool.



Just the move deleted and reminder..


----------



## BellGreen

I'm going to go through Frost Cavern and maybe I can get to ride a Mamoswine through Route 17.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Does anyone want to battle? I have 6 badges and 5 main Pokemon.


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> Does anyone want to battle? I have 6 badges and 5 main Pokemon.


What's your team? I have a Lucario, Blaziken, Chesnaught, Pidgeot, Charizard, and Lapras.


----------



## Jarrad

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm going to go through Frost Cavern and maybe I can get to ride a Mamoswine through Route 17.



Team flare are causing havoc in the cave which is making a certain pokemon whip up even harsher blizzards, rendering Mamoswine unable to trek through the snow.


----------



## waddict

Anybody here trying to refrain using one of their Pokemon?
NO BLAZIKEN IM NOT USING U UR TOO HIGH :L


----------



## BellGreen

Jarrad said:


> Team flare are causing havoc in the cave which is making a certain pokemon whip up even harsher blizzards, rendering Mamoswine unable to trek through the snow.



I know, you told me before  I'm battling them right now.


----------



## Jarrad

waddict said:


> Anybody here trying to refrain using one of their Pokemon?
> NO BLAZIKEN IM NOT USING U UR TOO HIGH :L



I haven't even got my dw Torchic yet! I think my team is already op with two starters.


----------



## waddict

I'm not the only one who's gonna box their starter post-game, am I?


----------



## BellGreen

All my Pokemon are in the fourties.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jarrad said:


> I haven't even got my dw Torchic yet! I think my team is already op with two starters.



Same here, plus I am already overwhelmed with fire types... I have charizard, pyroar and talonflame.
So charizard is in my PC, I've become too attached to my pyroar to box it


----------



## ForgottenT

waddict said:


> I'm not the only one who's gonna box their starter post-game, am I?



I haven?t used my torchic yet, because I prefer Delphox?s typing.
I?m gonna level it up eventually though


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

waddict said:


> I'm not the only one who's gonna box their starter post-game, am I?


I've already boxed my charizard


----------



## waddict

I'm not getting the Frost Cavern...
There's a room with a Hiker and an Ice Heal...
And A room with absolutely nothing?
Can somebody help me :s


----------



## ForgottenT

waddict said:


> I'm not getting the Frost Cavern...
> There's a room with a Hiker and an Ice Heal...
> And A room with absolutely nothing?
> Can somebody help me :s




I had problems getting around there too, I think there?s a third entrance to one of the sides


----------



## Jarrad

First ranked battle I play and the scrub dcs on me!


----------



## waddict

ForgottenT said:


> I had problems getting around there too, I think there?s a third entrance to one of the sides


Third Entrance?
But there's only one though...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

BellBringerGreen said:


> What's your team? I have a Lucario, Blaziken, Chesnaught, Pidgeot, Charizard, and Lapras.


Lucario
Blaziken
Delphox
Venusaur
Amaura {how do you evolve him? He's level 41 and still hasn't evolved ;-;}

That's my main team, plus Diggersby who holds Surf for me.


----------



## ForgottenT

waddict said:


> Third Entrance?
> But there's only one though...



I mean inside the cave, I think there were 3 entrances to continue.

Actually are you sure you?re at the right cave? I think there was 2 Caves at that town.
I might be remembering wrong though, I haven?t slept for 23 hours lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gardevoir
Yveltal
Delphox
Venusaur
Lapras
Flygon
That?s my team right now


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I have just reached the pokemon league


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

ForgottenT said:


> I mean inside the cave, I think there were 3 entrances to continue.
> 
> Actually are you sure you?re at the right cave? I think there was 2 Caves at that town.
> I might be remembering wrong though, I haven?t slept for 23 hours lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Gardevoir
> Yveltal
> Delphox
> Venusaur
> Lapras
> Flygon
> That?s my team right now



You have Yveltal? Sweet! I'm hoping to get Xerneas soon. How many badges you got?


----------



## BellGreen

Now in Anistar City!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I have just reached the pokemon league



-clapclapclapclap-

I'm gonna start playing right now and add you guys so I can keep up with you. Except Green, I added him a long time ago a.k.a. 1830.


----------



## ForgottenT

Kippla said:


> You have Yveltal? Sweet! I'm hoping to get Xerneas soon. How many badges you got?



8 I?m at Elite Four, I have beaten 2 of them so far ^^
they?re pretty damn strong.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> You have Yveltal? Sweet! I'm hoping to get Xerneas soon. How many badges you got?



Xerneas is awesome  I've yet to lose a battle with it


On another note, does anyone have an amaura that they would trade for a lvl 1 tyrunt when it hatches?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Xerneas is awesome  I've yet to lose a battle with it
> 
> 
> On another note, does anyone have an amaura that they would trade for a lvl 1 tyrunt when it hatches?



Sorry, I love my Amaura.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> Sorry, I love my Amaura.



What if you borrowed my dito to breed one? Then we could both have both of the fossil pokemon


----------



## Jarrad

TheCreeperHugz said:


> What if you borrowed my dito to breed one? Then we could both have both of the fossil pokemon



I'd happily do that with mine if you want?


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> -clapclapclapclap-
> 
> I'm gonna start playing right now and add you guys so I can keep up with you. Except Green, I added him a long time ago a.k.a. 1830.


I thought you added me in 250 B.C? 0.0

Gosh Serena/whatever the rival is as a boy just doesn't stop challenging me!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jarrad said:


> I'd happily do that with mine if you want?



Yay


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

TheCreeperHugz said:


> What if you borrowed my dito to breed one? Then we could both have both of the fossil pokemon



I'll actually send over Amaura, since none of my Pokemon know Fly. D:


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> I'll actually send over Amaura, since none of my Pokemon know Fly. D:



Pidgeotto is a good, easy Pokemon to catch at the first forest. Charizard is a good one too.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

BellBringerGreen said:


> Pidgeotto is a good, easy Pokemon to catch at the first forest. Charizard is a good one too.



I know, but like I said, I have 6 badges and I'm in Dendemille. I picked Bulbasaur as well. Anyone got a good Flying type to trade for a Diggersby or something?


----------



## Hikari

Kippla said:


> Does anyone want to battle? I have 6 badges and 5 main Pokemon.



I'll fight you! I just got my 6th badge.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> I'll actually send over Amaura, since none of my Pokemon know Fly. D:



So..
You give me Amaura, i breed it, then give you it back?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Sweet! Creeper, we'll trade in a bit. I'll add you to my 3DS.

Edit: And yes, I'll trade you Amaura. You breed with it, then give it to me back. Do you have Tyrunt?


----------



## waddict

Oh my god I love Aegislash...
Turn or two to set up w/ Swords Dance in Shield Forme...
Then murder the enemy in Blade Forme.
I LOVE YOUUUU


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> Sweet! Creeper, we'll trade in a bit. I'll add you to my 3DS.
> 
> Edit: And yes, I'll trade you Amaura. You breed with it, then give it to me back. Do you have Tyrunt?



I hav my tyrunt, and an egg which I am hatching now. We can trade the baby tyrunt for amaura, then trade back amaura for something random.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Honedge in battle looks different than the official art.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> I hav my tyrunt, and an egg which I am hatching now. We can trade the baby tyrunt for amaura, then trade back amaura for something random.


I'll trade ya Diggersby, then find a Pelipper so I can have Surf and Fly on one Pokemon.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> Honedge in battle looks different than the official art.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I'll trade ya Diggersby, then find a Pelipper so I can have Surf and Fly on one Pokemon.



Ok. Wow, this egg really doesnt want to hatch...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Dear Tyrunt egg,
Hatch before I kill you. Seriously.
Love, Kippla


----------



## waddict

Around what badge do you catch the legendary at?
Just asking...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

waddict said:


> Around what badge do you catch the legendary at?
> Just asking...



I'm asking this too. I want Xerneas soon...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

waddict said:


> Around what badge do you catch the legendary at?
> Just asking...



I think its around the 7th

Kippla, it still says " it doesnt seem close to hatching" :/


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I think its around the 7th
> 
> Kippla, it still says " it doesnt seem close to hatching" :/



Run around with it alot.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> Run around with it alot.



I am, im cycling along the really long road outside of the datcare


----------



## waddict

Kippla said:


> Run around with it alot.



The abilities Flame Body and Magma Armor halve the amount of steps needed to hatch an egg.
AKA the reason I used my Adamant Volcarona.
I think Fletchinder and Talonflame have that ability


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

By the way, when do you get a bike? I love my skates but I want my bike.


----------



## waddict

You get a bike around the second gym.
Cyllage City, if I recall.
You have to answer a quiz for it though.


----------



## Hikari

Kippla said:


> By the way, when do you get a bike? I love my skates but I want my bike.



It is at the 2nd gym's town. The shop should have a bike symbol next to it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> By the way, when do you get a bike? I love my skates but I want my bike.



The cycle shop is in cyllage city


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'll go there once I get a Flying type. Anyways, I hope that Tyrunt hatches within the next 15 minutes or so.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

It hatched!


----------



## Scribbler397

How's every one else doing in their games? 

I haven't beat the second gym yet. I am taking it slow and blogging my way through the Kalos region. I decided to take a break from moving on until I max out Frogadier, Pikachu, and Riolu's stats, and evolve Riolu into Lucario.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Great! Add me then so we can show up on PSS.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm at Anistar's otherwise CONFUSING gym


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> Great! Add me then so we can show up on PSS.


Added you
What is your player's name?


----------



## waddict

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm at Anistar's otherwise CONFUSING gym



Really? I'm about to go in there.
Serena still wants to fight me though.
Poor girl...
She knows I know she's gonna start with Meowstic, right?


----------



## BellGreen

waddict said:


> Really? I'm about to go in there.
> Serena still wants to fight me though.
> Poor girl...
> She knows I know she's gonna start with Meowstic, right?


Unfortunately yes XD
IT's basically a ball with "elevators."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

BellBringerGreen said:


> Unfortunately yes XD
> IT's basically a ball with "elevators."



That gym took me a while to finish...


----------



## waddict

I find it cruel and hilarious to mega evolve my Pokemon in front of Serena...
Which is why I always Mega evolve at LEAST one of my Pokemon when we fight.
It's cruel knowing she wants to be the best. And yet, there you are, standing in front of her with a friggin' Mega Lucario.


----------



## BellGreen

I just spam my Charizard into Mega Charizard and use Flame Burst.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> By the way, when do you get a bike? I love my skates but I want my bike.



By the way, can you backflip over ledges yet?


----------



## waddict

About to go into the gym...
Wish me luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> By the way, can you backflip over ledges yet?



OH MY GOD YOU CAN BACKFLIP OVER LEDGES?
NOBODY TOLD MEEEEEEEEE
HOWWWW?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

TheCreeperHugz said:


> By the way, can you backflip over ledges yet?



Wait, what? When does this happen!?

Edit: Just noticed that your character blinks, and when you leave them idle for a while they stretch. Still love all the small details in this game.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

waddict said:


> About to go into the gym...
> Wish me luck!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD YOU CAN BACKFLIP OVER LEDGES?
> NOBODY TOLD MEEEEEEEEE
> HOWWWW?



Theres a skater in one of the cities (possibly north of lumiose, not sure) that gives you the ability to do it

Edit: In lumiose city, there is a skater standing be a tree on north boulevard that teaches you ho  to backflip.


----------



## BellGreen

He/she asked WHEN.


----------



## waddict

Was the gym supposed to be hard?
I got through it in 5 or so minutes.


----------



## BellGreen

Yay! I just beat it as well! It wasn't that hard, only navigating through.


----------



## joku_muko

Can anyone tell me if I'm wasting my time? I've tried to catch Smeargle like 5 or 6 times even with Capture power lvl 2 and am always failing. It doesn't say anything about not being able to catch him on the screen.


----------



## waddict

Olympia's easy...
I'm figh-
NOPE NEVER MIND SCREW YOU SLOWKING
Oh wait, nevermind.
Yup, easy.
Used a Reflect and she was still easy.
One Swords Dance and 3 Shadow Claws later, Olympia is gone.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

The Battle Chateau is awesome, lots of money and experience to be gained. I assume you get new trainers every day in there?


----------



## BellGreen

Where do you 



Spoiler



find Lysandre after the notification?


----------



## Jarrad

waddict said:


> Olympia's easy...
> I'm figh-
> NOPE NEVER MIND SCREW YOU SLOWKING
> Oh wait, nevermind.
> Yup, easy.
> Used a Reflect and she was still easy.
> One Swords Dance and 3 Shadow Claws later, Olympia is gone.


OR just spam shadow ball with mega gengar ^^'

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> Where do you
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> find Lysandre after the notification?



The red cafe in the biggest city. Basically just look around for a flare member, go in to the red cafe he/she is near and speak to the staff


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Thanks Creeper for the Tyrunt. Just breed Amaura until you get an egg, then we'll re-trade.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> Thanks Creeper for the Tyrunt. Just breed Amaura until you get an egg, then we'll re-trade.



Okay


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

By the way, I figured out how to evolve Amaura and Tyrunt.

1) Get either above level 39 or so.

2) Tyrunt: Make them go up a level during the day, and he'll evolve.

Amaura: Same as Tyrunt, just at night.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I just reset my game, and I've already got the first badge. This game's pretty easy.


----------



## BellGreen

Battling a grunt in Lysandre Cafe!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

DeviousCrossing said:


> I just reset my game, and I've already got the first badge. This game's pretty easy.



It gets pretty f***ing hardcore.

Oh, and could anyone find a Pelipper/Wingull for me and trade it to me? I'll find a Pokemon you want in return for it. I really need one and in my area, I can't get one.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> By the way, I figured out how to evolve Amaura and Tyrunt.
> 
> 1) Get either above level 39 or so.
> 
> 2) Tyrunt: Make them go up a level during the day, and he'll evolve.
> 
> Amaura: Same as Tyrunt, just at night.


Got an egg already!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Almost to the third gym ^.^

My team atm:
 Charizard lv.38, Delphox lv. 37, Panpour lv. 33, Pansage lv. 33, Blaziken lv. 38, Amaura lv. 29

I realllyyy want a Noilbat but I guess he doesn't come until later on...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Almost to the third gym ^.^
> 
> My team atm:
> Charizard lv.38, Delphox lv. 37, Panpour lv. 33, Pansage lv. 33, Blaziken lv. 38, Amaura lv. 29
> 
> I realllyyy want a Noilbat but I guess he doesn't come until later on...



Good party so far!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Thanks for letting me borrow your Amaura, Kippla!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Kippla said:


> Good party so far!



Yeah, just too many fire types, lol. I love them too much...


----------



## BellGreen

Battling Lysandre :0


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Thanks for letting me borrow your Amaura, Kippla!



You're welcome. Thanks for the Tyrunt! It's adorable I admit it


----------



## Midoriya

Update: just beat the fifth gym Electric type.  This is the first one that took me more than once to beat since I don't have a ground type on my team:

Greninja (Froggie) level 42: Water/Dark - Weal to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
Florges (Flower) level 37: Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Doublade (Sword) level 37: Steel/Ghost - Weak to Fire, Ground, Dark, and Ghost
Hawlucha (Bird) level 37: Fighting/Flying - Weak to Psychic, Flying, Electric, Ice, and Fairy


I have a couple questions.

1. Is anyone willing to give me their dusk stone from Terminus cave?  I need to evolve my Doublade into an Aegislash
2. Does anyone know how to unlock the shirt labeled shop in Lumiose City?  They still say I'm not stylish enough to shop there.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> You're welcome. Thanks for the Tyrunt! It's adorable I admit it



Training this amaura up to the level of the rest of my party may take a while...


----------



## waddict

I'm close to catching Xerneas :3
I can't wait!
He's totes gon' be worth it!
(OH MY GOD ITS 4X AND GYRADOS STILL SURVIVES. WHAAAAAAAAAAA)
Lysandre's also got a Super Saiyan thing going on...
He's a weirdo.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Update: just beat the fifth gym Electric type.  This is the first one that took me more than once to beat since I don't have a ground type on my team:
> 
> Greninja (Froggie) level 42: Water/Dark - Weal to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
> Florges (Flower) level 37: Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
> Doublade (Sword) level 37: Steel/Ghost - Weak to Fire, Ground, Dark, and Ghost
> Hawlucha (Bird) level 37: Fighting/Flying - Weak to Psychic, Flying, Electric, Ice, and Fairy
> 
> 
> I have a couple questions.
> 
> 1. Is anyone willing to give me their dusk stone from Terminus cave?  I need to evolve my Doublade into an Aegislash
> 2. Does anyone know how to unlock the shirt labeled shop in Lumiose City?  They still say I'm not stylish enough to shop there.



I'd really like to know the answer to question 2...
As for the dusk stone, i gave mine awsy already 

Also, congrats on gym 5


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Anyone willing to trade me a Flying type?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Kippla said:


> Anyone willing to trade me a Flying type?



I have Ducklett. It's a sad excuse for a bird pokemon...


----------



## Horus

Anyone else beat the game yet? Gotta say, X/Y are damn easy


----------



## waddict

Just found out there are 3 different PokeCenters in Lumiose City...
Including one right by Lysandre Cafe...


----------



## Midoriya

I looked on Google and apparently you have to work for two of the hotel restaurants, then beat up a girl in an alleyway, and then it opens.  That's what worked for one person, so I'm going to try that (Why do I feel like this is GTA all of a sudden)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Horus said:


> Anyone else beat the game yet? Gotta say, X/Y are damn easy



Ive got to the pokemon league already, but haven't attempted it yet


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I have Ducklett. It's a sad excuse for a bird pokemon...



What level?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I looked on Google and apparently you have to work for two of the hotel restaurants, then beat up a girl in an alleyway, and then it opens.  That's what worked for one person, so I'm going to try that (Why do I feel like this is GTA all of a sudden)



Then beat up a girl in an alleyway? 

You're right, this does make it seem like GTA xD


----------



## waddict

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I looked on Google and apparently you have to work for two of the hotel restaurants, then beat up a girl in an alleyway, and then it opens.  That's what worked for one person, so I'm going to try that (Why do I feel like this is GTA all of a sudden)



inb4 Cynthia.
You monster.
Stop being mean against nice chests.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm in Lysandre Labs right now, battling Team Flarers.


----------



## waddict

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm in Lysandre Labs right now, battling Team Flarers.



You and me both.
I'm on Aliana's Druddigon/


----------



## BellGreen

waddict said:


> You and me both.
> I'm on Aliana's Druddigon/



Are we meant to be in the same place?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm in Lysandre Labs right now, battling Team Flarers.


For some reason, I read that as Team Flanders

Pretty sure this isn't the simpsons...


----------



## BellGreen

YAY I JUST BEAT ALIANA.

Isn't she the person who should have the key? She did say "we meet again" in a deep crumbly voice.

EDIT: nvm she just said no


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Has anyone found any cool skating tricks besides the parallel swivel or w/e it's called and the backflip?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Has anyone found any cool skating tricks besides the parallel swivel or w/e it's called and the backflip?


If you spin the Circle Pad quickly, you spin around once.


----------



## BellGreen

Spoiler



The story that the old man tells is so touching


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

BellBringerGreen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The story that the old man tells is so touching



What story does he tell?


----------



## BellGreen

A sad story about a war, I'd rather you'd see it for yourself.


----------



## Zeiro

This is a spoiler-friendly thread, as stated by Gallows in the OP. 

I'm on Route 9 riding on a Rhyhorn and laughing at the fact that I'm riding on a Rhyhorn. What is this, Pokemon Ranger?


----------



## BellGreen

I said that because I wanted her to see it herself, not spoiling it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Where do I go after whats-his-face sends the HoloClip after I beat Olympia?


----------



## BellGreen

Dang it :/ I was so close to beating the man but I got wiped out.


----------



## Zeiro

I see that now, I'm experiencing lag and was a few posts behind.


----------



## Gingersnap

I decided to reset and join team Fennekin, I'm sorry I caved.
I got a female after one reset!
Welcome to the team Minerva the Fennekin.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Like I said, does anyone have a Flying type they can give me? I really need to get to Lumiose but as I said, I have no Pokemon for Fly. Preferably, Wingull/Pelipper or Ducklett/Swanna or any other Water/Flying type other than Gyarados.


----------



## BellGreen

My wifi is pretty bad, sorry. I would give you Pidgeotto.


----------



## Gingersnap

I used to have the evo of Fletchling.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

BellBringerGreen said:


> My wifi is pretty bad, sorry. I would give you Pidgeotto.



That's okay, I'm just looking for Wingull or Ducklett. If you'd be kind enough, just catch a Wingull or Ducklett then wait until your wifi is better for trading.


----------



## Midoriya

I did everything I could in Lumiose City and they're still saying I'm not stylish enough.  This is what I'm going to do:

Me: - Walks in -
Person: Oh, sorry, but you're not stylish en-
Me: - Pulls out a gun - LET ME SHOP HERE
Person: 0_0 Okay, fine!


----------



## BellGreen

OMG I NEED TO PRESS ONE OF TWO BUTTONS AND ONE ACTIVATES THE WEAPON!!! WHAT DO I CHOOSE

EDIT: Never mind, it doesnt matter lol


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Kippla said:


> That's okay, I'm just looking for Wingull or Ducklett. If you'd be kind enough, just catch a Wingull or Ducklett then wait until your wifi is better for trading.



Oh sorry. I forgot a few pages back you asked about my Duckett. Sorry I haven't answered, and it's only @ level 15... I can train it a bit if you'd like.


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> This is sort of a noob question, but how do I start over? I sorta messed up badly. D:


Why did you restart over?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Oh sorry. I forgot a few pages back you asked about my Duckett. Sorry I haven't answered, and it's only @ level 15... I can train it a bit if you'd like.



If you have the time to, you can train it. If you really, really don't want to, just trade it here and I'll train it up myself. After all, I'll use it for Surf and Fly.


----------



## radical6

im goign to breed like 40 baby fennekins and lock them in my room. have a room full of cute baby foxes.

also got spritzee from a trade yay :- )

there are s o many cute pokemon i want to use...but no room....i know im def keeping fennekin and pancham on my team but the rest idk


----------



## waddict

BellBringerGreen said:


> OMG I NEED TO PRESS ONE OF TWO BUTTONS AND ONE ACTIVATES THE WEAPON!!! WHAT DO I CHOOSE
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, it doesnt matter lol



Are we like playing the same cart or something?
Also, I'm confused what to do after said button :S
I went to Geosenge Town but there's pretty much nothing there...
I also went to Cyllage to see if I could get into Route 10...
No luck there.
What am I supposed to do?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Kippla said:


> If you have the time to, you can train it. If you really, really don't want to, just trade it here and I'll train it up myself. After all, I'll use it for Surf and Fly.



I'm just messing around in some grass right now, battling whatever comes up. Should be able to get him to around level 20 or so, can you do the rest?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Stopping playing for tonight. I've finished everything up until the beginning of Route 8. Never worked out how to catch Audino on Route 6 though, will have to wait until there are more details on the internet/I get the game guide delivered.


----------



## Zeiro

omg I found a Helioptile

It's so cute, I think I'm going to put it on my team.


----------



## BellGreen

You can battle the Team Flarer on the diagonal thing near the woman who supposedly bought a new live for 5m.


----------



## ForgottenT

I just won against the champion


----------



## waddict

BellBringerGreen said:


> You can battle the Team Flarer on the diagonal thing near the woman who supposedly bought a new live for 5m.



Yeah, just figured it out.
That's hillarious though.
Also, Team FLARE.
Stahp saying Flarer, you'll have all of us confused in no time '-_-


----------



## BellGreen

Good job


----------



## ForgottenT

waddict said:


> Are we like playing the same cart or something?
> Also, I'm confused what to do after said button :S
> I went to Geosenge Town but there's pretty much nothing there...
> I also went to Cyllage to see if I could get into Route 10...
> No luck there.
> What am I supposed to do?



Go up in the left conor of the town where the crystal is, and there?s a passage.


----------



## BellGreen

waddict said:


> Yeah, just figured it out.
> That's hillarious though.
> Also, Team FLARE.
> Stahp saying Flarer, you'll have all of us confused in no time '-_-


I'm too lazy to put Team Flare Grunt all of the time DX


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I'm just messing around in some grass right now, battling whatever comes up. Should be able to get him to around level 20 or so, can you do the rest?



'Course! It shouldn't be too difficult, he's more of a secondary Pokemon until he's a Swanna.


----------



## Midoriya

Omg, I figured it out.  You have to give your Furfrou every available trim there is and then they let you in the clothes shop in Lumiose City.  Yes, I finally made it in!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Omg, I figured it out.  You have to give your Furfrou every available trim there is and then they let you in the clothes shop in Lumiose City.  Yes, I finally made it in!


Where do you get a Furfrou?


----------



## Zeiro

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Omg, I figured it out.  You have to give your Furfrou every available trim there is and then they let you in the clothes shop in Lumiose City.  Yes, I finally made it in!


Thank you so much!


----------



## l3lossom

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Omg, I figured it out.  You have to give your Furfrou every available trim there is and then they let you in the clothes shop in Lumiose City.  Yes, I finally made it in!



Oh my goodness really? I'm gonna try that out! Thank you!


----------



## waddict

Kippla said:


> Where do you get a Furfrou?



The Skatepark route.
Forgot which number.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Do you mean in Lumiose City, or somewhere else? I saw a Furfrou running around a tree there.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Got already my second badge a few hours ago.Here's my team:Braixen(Lv.26) Litleo(Lv.25) Charmeleon(Lv.26) Skiddo(Lv.20) Tyrunt(Lv.22) and Combusken(Lv.28)


----------



## Midoriya

The route after Lumiose City I think.

And holy crap their stuff is expensive.  It's 80,000$ to 180,000$ in price range.  No thanks overpriced store, I already have a good outfit from the places I've been to.


----------



## radical6

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Omg, I figured it out.  You have to give your Furfrou every available trim there is and then they let you in the clothes shop in Lumiose City.  Yes, I finally made it in!



yay thats what i thought. hopefully the trims dont cost too much


----------



## BellGreen

I beat Lysandre after the I DON't HAVE ANYMORE POTIONS moment!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> The route after Lumiose City I think.
> 
> And holy crap their stuff is expensive.  It's 80,000$ to 180,000$ in price range.  No thanks overpriced store, I already have a good outfit from the places I've been to.


It's Pokemon's GracieGrace.

You'll have to show a picture or something, I don't know every location yet. << That's surprising, considering I pick them up really fast.


----------



## Midoriya

tsundere said:


> yay thats what i thought. hopefully the trims dont cost too much



The trims only cost 500 each, but the lowest price of an item in the store is 80,000 pokedollars and the highest price of one item in the store is 180,000 pokedollars about.  I wasted all of that time for nothing, XD.

EDIT: The furfrou trimming place and clothes shop are on one of the streets on the South Boulevard.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Kippla said:


> 'Course! It shouldn't be too difficult, he's more of a secondary Pokemon until he's a Swanna.



He's level  18 atm, should be a few more minutes. Do you mind  if you lookout for a Houndoom or eevee for me if you have the correct version?


----------



## BellGreen

I think I'm about to get Xearnes/whatever!


----------



## radical6

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> The trims only cost 500 each, but the lowest price of an item in the store is 80,000 pokedollars and the highest price of one item in the store is 180,000 pokedollars about.  I wasted all of that time for nothing, XD.
> 
> EDIT: The furfrou trimming place and clothes shop are on one of the streets on the South Boulevard.



wtf i saw rly cute stuff there and thats how much they cost. i only have like 11k. thanks pokemon


----------



## Midoriya

If you keep battling Pokemon trainers and save your money, by the end of the game you should have enough for one of their outfits.  That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## 3DSfan134

BellBringerGreen said:


> I think I'm about to get Xearnes/whatever!


From who? In a trade?


----------



## BellGreen

From... The game?


----------



## radical6

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> If you keep battling Pokemon trainers and save your money, by the end of the game you should have enough for one of their outfits.  That's what I'm going to do.


oh my god no way .......

wow u guys are so far ahead i only have one badge bc ive been catching pretty much every pokemon i see and exploring around omg


----------



## ForgottenT

Wow I almost shed a tear at the end, it?s so beautiful ^^


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> He's level  18 atm, should be a few more minutes. Do you mind  if you lookout for a Houndoom or eevee for me if you have the correct version?



I'm in X, I don't know if I get Houndoom in X. I can catch Mightyena if you like or something...


----------



## ForgottenT

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> If you keep battling Pokemon trainers and save your money, by the end of the game you should have enough for one of their outfits.  That's what I'm going to do.



Just use an Amulet Coin, and you will get rich in no time


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Kippla said:


> I'm in X, I don't know if I get Houndoom in X. I can catch Mightyena if you like or something...



Okay, that's why I asked. Can I go ahead and teach it surf, I need to get across some water.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

ForgottenT said:


> Just use an Amulet Coin, and you will get rich in no time



Depends how early on you get an Amulet Coin.

@Cake: Sure.


----------



## Horus

Kippla said:


> I'm in X, I don't know if I get Houndoom in X. I can catch Mightyena if you like or something...



Houndoom is in X, in the grass by the village with all the stones or like Stonehenge


----------



## ForgottenT

Kippla said:


> Depends how early on you get an Amulet Coin.
> 
> @Cake: Sure.



I have had it pretty much since the beginning, and in the end of the game the trainers give you a ridiculous amount of money.
also you can buy Luck Incense in the town with the train, it does the same as the Amulet Coin.


----------



## BellGreen

Ooh I'm battling against a Houndoom right now!


----------



## Midoriya

How do you take screenshots of your char and post them here?

Also, where can you get an amulet coin?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Horus said:


> Houndoom is in X, in the grass by the village with all the stones or like Stonehenge



I'll look for Houndoom then. I look on the GTS and stuff..

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> Ooh I'm battling against a Houndoom right now!



Wild or Team Flare?


----------



## BellGreen

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> How do you take screenshots of your char and post them here?
> 
> Also, where can you get an amulet coin?


Theres several photo shooting areas. They have a sign with a cam on them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> I'll look for Houndoom then. I look on the GTS and stuff..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wild or Team Flare?



Team flare. Just wanted to confirm the Houndoom though lol


----------



## waddict

Ugh...
I have to battle four admins.
Screw my life.
Also, Greninja looks like a belly dancer doing Extrasensory.


----------



## BellGreen

Im battling them too! Just spam a attack with a Mega.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I spam Mega Lucario's Bone Rush and Power-Up Punch.


----------



## Zeiro

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Omg, I figured it out.  You have to give your Furfrou every available trim there is and then they let you in the clothes shop in Lumiose City.  Yes, I finally made it in!


Wait... I got all of them done to my Furfou, but she still won't let me in.


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Wait... I got all of them done to my Furfou, but she still won't let me in.



How many gym badges do you have?  And what are the names of all the trims you received?



Also, I took the photo.  How do I get to post it here now?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Wait... I got all of them done to my Furfou, but she still won't let me in.



#NoSwag


----------



## waddict

BellBringerGreen said:


> Im battling them too! Just spam a attack with a Mega.


One of mine is useless, the other's underleveled, and the last is in my box.
Thank god I EV trained Greninja.
Owning everyone with a Surf + Extrasensory.


----------



## Zeiro

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Also, where can you get an amulet coin?


I found one inside the Parfum Palace. It's in one of the rooms, right in front of a fireplace.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> #NoSwag



Ducklett almost ready? I dunno what Pokemon to trade you.


----------



## waddict

I really wish we could screenshot in this.
Sucks that we can't.
Also.
Awesome tree Xerneas is awesome.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Kippla said:


> Ducklett almost ready? I dunno what Pokemon to trade you.



Yeah I'm battling Calem or whatever for the fiftieth time. (Seriously, why does he ask so much?)


----------



## waddict

And...
Xerneas caught!
What should I name him?
I know.
I'm going to name him Fuschia Xerneas.
I'm so original.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Yeah I'm battling Calem or whatever for the fiftieth time. (Seriously, why does he ask so much?)



Err, I just found out something... You can't trade Pokemon with HMs on them.


----------



## BellGreen

Going to use my Master Ball on Xearnes after this SUPER cool cutscene.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Kippla said:


> Err, I just found out something... You can't trade Pokemon with HMs on them.



What? Seriously...


----------



## BellGreen

Yay I got it


----------



## Zeiro

I finally got into the clothing store and holy hell it is expensive. I only have around 40,000 poke. They won't even let me look at the girl's clothes either.

*flips a table*


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> What? Seriously...



No biggy, just teach Ducklett Fly/ find another Ducklett/Wingull and trade it over.


----------



## waddict

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yay I got it



Warning, you'll have to fight Lysandre...
again...
With Mega Evos too.


----------



## Stevey Queen

What's the item you need to evolve Spriitzee?


----------



## BellGreen

waddict said:


> Warning, you'll have to fight Lysandre...
> again...
> With Mega Evos too.


I know, wait until I flip my desk over.


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I finally got into the clothing store and holy hell it is expensive. I only have around 40,000 poke. They won't even let me look at the girl's clothes either.
> 
> *flips a table*




Just save up money with an amulet coin by battling Pokemon trainers, and by the end of the game you should have enough for one of their outfits.  I only have around 75,000 pokedollars.  At least I figured it out for us XD


----------



## waddict

Wow.
Xerneas knocked out 1/2 of Lysandre's pokemon.
This thing is OP, guys.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

BellBringerGreen said:


> Going to use my Master Ball on Xearnes after this SUPER cool cutscene.



Omg, you're that far? You, ACE, and Waddict are so fast... 

- - -Post Merge- - -

On a side note, I caught Snorlax on my first try!  So...
-Squirtle (Lv. 13)
-Pidgey (Lv. 16)
-Quilladin (Lv. 16)
-Snorlax (Lv. 15)
-Combusken (Lv. 19)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Is Lysandre 



Spoiler



a leader of Team Flare?


----------



## waddict

Mega Gyarados is getting wrecked by my Meowstic...
Who knew that satanic cats were better than 4x evolved sea monster things?


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> Is Lysandre
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> a leader of Team Flare?



Unfortunately you spoiled him for yourself.  Yes he is.


----------



## waddict

I am seriously going to kill myself if Xerneas has a crap nature.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

BellBringerGreen said:


> Unfortunately you spoiled him for yourself.  Yes he is.



Let's be honest. He gave it away in the HoloClip after I beat Olympia.


----------



## BellGreen

MEGA GYARADOS HAS ONE PIXEL OF HP LEFT UGHH

- - - Post Merge - - -

YES I won!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

BellBringerGreen said:


> MEGA GYARADOS HAS ONE PIXEL OF HP LEFT UGHH
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> YES I won!


A Mega WHAT?


----------



## Horus

DeviousCrossing said:


> Omg, you're that far? You, ACE, and Waddict are so fast...
> 
> - - -Post Merge- - -
> 
> On a side note, I caught Snorlax on my first try!  So...
> -Squirtle (Lv. 13)
> -Pidgey (Lv. 16)
> -Quilladin (Lv. 16)
> -Snorlax (Lv. 15)
> -Combusken (Lv. 19)



Don't ignore me 

I've had the game beat for hours now #brag


----------



## waddict

It's Lonely.
ITS LONELY!
GUYS ITS LONELY!
Not too shabby 
I've got a great mixed attacker right there.


----------



## BellGreen

Be careful! When you face Lysandre as a boss, prepare to battle a mega gyarados.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I don't mind, I've got a Mega Venasaur.


----------



## waddict

Wait...
Doesn't Fairy Aura double each Fairy Type move?
Putting Dazzling Gleam on this glorious thing right away.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'll grab the definition from Bulbapedia:

Fairy Aura increases the damage dealt by Fairy-type attacks for all Pok?mon on the field.

So, I guess?


----------



## Gingersnap

Does anyone know where to get a Shiny Stone? I'm planning on getting a Roserade on my team.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Gingersnap said:


> Does anyone know where to get a Shiny Stone? I'm planning on getting a Roserade on my team.


Sorry, no.


----------



## meggiewes

Wow, you guys are so fast! I've been majorly distracted with filling up my pokedex and playing with Pokemon Ami.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

We're not fast; we're competitive gamers who've been in the series for a while.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm in Couriway Town


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kippla said:


> We're not fast; we're competitive gamers who've been in the series for a while.



|: I'm a veteran and I'm still in the second gym town.


----------



## Nefarious

Tom said:


> |: I'm a veteran and I'm still in the second gym town.



Same. :/


----------



## Zeiro

I'm only in Ambrette with one gym badge. I'm spending a lot of my time exploring, catching Pokemon, and filling up my Pokedex.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Competitive gamers who speed through games, I should add. I never take the time to fill up my Pokedex, I always save that for the post-game.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I feel like everyone wants to storm through this game first like how everyone wanted their copy first. On that note, a girl (in game)just told me that all my faith and time and spirit I put into training my pokemon was a waste of time... :/ I feel like she just told me the cake was lie.

@ Kippla I can trade you your Duckett now. (He's still at level 15, but it's not hard to level him up with a exp share)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

My name is Kippla, not Kuma. Oh well.

Um, should I trade over a random Pokemon? Add me, Cake.


----------



## BellGreen

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I feel like everyone wants to storm through this game first like how everyone wanted their copy first. On that note, a girl (in game)just told me that all my faith and time and spirit I put into training my pokemon was a waste of time... :/ I feel like she just told me the cake was lie.
> 
> @ Kippla I can trade you your Duckett now. (He's still at level 15, but it's not hard to level him up with a exp share)


Or we want to experience the game that we waited so long for?


----------



## Farobi

Am i the only one who takes my time and feels every moment in the game?


----------



## BellGreen

No, some people are only in the second gym town  you're not alone.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Farobi said:


> Am i the only one who takes my time and feels every moment in the game?



No, there are probably others. I don't, I'm speedy.


----------



## Farobi

BellBringerGreen said:


> No, some people are only in the second gym town  you're not alone.



yay <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> No, there are probably others. I don't, I'm speedy.



dem speed evs tho :>


----------



## Horus

Alright, to get into the Lumiose City clothes store, you need to visit cafes

That or you just need to do things in Lumiose City, cus at first I couldn't get in (even with every badge and Elite Four beaten) but I visited a few cafes and the 5 floor hotel and then I was suddenly able to go inside. Has nothing to do with what you're wearing, had the same clothes on the whole time.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Kippla said:


> My name is Kippla, not Kuma. Oh well.
> 
> Um, should I trade over a random Pokemon?



I'm sorry, I'm bad with names and forgetful... Yeah I don't mind doing it, so you can chose who to trade.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Farobi said:


> dem speed evs tho :>



My speed EV stat is 254, of course.


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> No, there are probably others. I don't, I'm speedy.



How far are you in the game?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I'm sorry, I'm bad with names and forgetful... Yeah I don't mind doing it, so you can chose who to trade.



Alright, add me and tell me when you can trade.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> How far are you in the game?


I've beaten Olympia.


----------



## Horus

Oh, and I spent like 550k on my character in the damn clothes store.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I haven't spent much, I don't know of many clothes shops. I'll probably re-battle the Elite Four over and over for money, then spend it on clothes.


----------



## BellGreen

@Kippla 
I think I'm farther than you.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Well, you are now. I'm taking a break.


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> Well, you are now. I'm taking a break.



What do you mean? I'm not farther 'now' o.o


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I mean from when you last posted about that.

I love how it always saves in less than 2 seconds.


----------



## Farobi

Kippla said:


> I love how it always saves in less than 2 seconds.



THIS


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

It's wayyy better than the old games.


----------



## th8827

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Has anyone found any cool skating tricks besides the parallel swivel or w/e it's called and the backflip?



If you quickly go from pressing the circle pad slightly to pressing it all the way, you get a sudden burst of speed. Great for travelling.


----------



## ForgottenT

Mewtwo are freaking hard to catch, even though he?s got like 10HP my ultraball only bounced once, and it have recover, and it somehow always predicts when I switch into Venusaur, my sleep powder pokemon, so it insta kills it every time with psychic ._.


----------



## Midoriya

@Horus: I already explained it to everyone pages before your post.  All you have to do is give every trim available to your Furfrou to get in the clothes store.

EDIT: I just beat the sixth gym (the Fairy type one)

My team:

Greninja (Froggie) level 47 - Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
Florges (Flower) level 42 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Doublade (Sword) level 42 - Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Dark, and Ghost
Hawlucha (Bird) level 42 - Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy


I'm about to head to the pokeball factory.  Also, I'm still wondering if there's anyone that can give me their dusk stone from terminus cave?  I need to evolve my Doublade into an Aegislash still.


----------



## waddict

Whenever I see Hex Girls, All I can think of is Tomoko from WataMote.


----------



## Zeiro

I'm leveling up my Helioptile before I head to that Glittering Cave place. After that, I'm heading to Cyllage. Here's my current team.

-Helioptile (Lv. 16)
-Frogadier (Lv. 25)
-Combusken (Lv. 25)
-Ivysaur (Lv. 25)


----------



## BellGreen

Beating all my friends on the bridge which is located on the route to the eighth gym city.


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I'm leveling up my Helioptile before I head to that Glittering Cave place. After that, I'm heading to Cyllage. Here's my current team.
> 
> -Helioptile (Lv. 16)
> -Frogadier (Lv. 25)
> -Combusken (Lv. 25)
> -Ivysaur (Lv. 25)





If you're wanting to evolve it into a Heliolisk with a sun stone, I can look back on this thread, see where the person posted the sun stone is at, and tell you.


The pokeball factory is taken over by team flare and now I have to fight them, again.  Great.. At least my rival took care of the first one for me.


----------



## BellGreen

Now in Snowbelle City


----------



## Farobi

Will Floette still evolve?

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's so weak i might just get rid off it. Does it learn any good fairy moves later?


----------



## waddict

Sycamore confirmed for playing Yellow.
I mean, seriously, how does he get all 3 Kanto starters?


----------



## th8827

Where can I find Binacle?


----------



## waddict

Grinding Xerneas...
Seriously Xerneas, Y U NO STRONGER?


----------



## Zeiro

waddict said:


> Sycamore confirmed for playing Yellow.
> I mean, seriously, how does he get all 3 Kanto starters?


Lol. 

Hm... Well one of his assistants said Sycamore used to study under Professor Rowan. And Rowan likes to visit Kanto a lot, and is good friends with Professor Oak. So maybe Sycamore got them from Oak?


----------



## waddict

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Lol.
> 
> Hm... Well one of his assistants said Sycamore used to study under Professor Rowan. And Rowan likes to visit Kanto a lot, and is good friends with Professor Oak. So maybe Sycamore got them from Oak?



OR!
He could've defeated the Elite Four, went to Oak, defeated him...
Then he got access to the grass outside Pallet Town where he could catch Charizard, Bulbasaur, and Squirtle!


----------



## Midoriya

Farobi said:


> Will Floette still evolve?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It's so weak i might just get rid off it. Does it learn any good fairy moves later?




Yes, just get the shiny stone on the route after the third gym by riding on a skiddo.  It doesn't really learn any new fairy moves, but if you beat the sixth gym you get the tm dazzling gleam which makes it super powerful, so you should keep it.



I just beat up all three team flare executives at pokeball factory only using Florges to prove my point.


----------



## ForgottenT

FINALLY caught Mewtwo, that only took half a century @_@


----------



## waddict

You know what I hate?
Finding a shiny Magikarp/Gyarados in the Gen 4 games.
Now everybody will be like DUDE SHUT UP YOU GOT IT FROM THE LAKE HURR DE DURR


----------



## th8827

waddict said:


> You know what I hate?
> Finding a shiny Magikarp/Gyarados in the Gen 4 games.
> Now everybody will be like DUDE SHUT UP YOU GOT IT FROM THE LAKE HURR DE DURR



The Pok?mon's description shows where you caught it.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm currently in the eighth gym  Hopefully I win, I love this game!


----------



## waddict

th8827 said:


> The Pok?mon's description shows where you caught it.



I know it does.
But people still don't care.
I have no idea why.


----------



## BellGreen

waddict said:


> I know it does.
> But people still don't care.
> I have no idea why.



You make it sound so disappointing :c


----------



## waddict

BellBringerGreen said:


> You make it sound so disappointing :c



It is disappointing.
A Shiny Gyarados used to mean something in Gen. 3 and Pre-HGSS.
Now you can't show them off because people be like oh its just a lake of rage gyarados hurr.
And my favorite part of shinies is showing off../


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

waddict said:


> I know it does.
> But people still don't care.
> I have no idea why.


Well if you keep it as a Magikarp, then they won't be able to say that 

They did a distribution for a level 99 shiny Magikarp in Japan for B2W2. It was holding a rare candy and knew Hydro Pump along with Splash, Flail, and Bounce. I wonder if anyone evolved it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just be glad you have gotten a random encounter shiny. I have yet to obtain one lol

I tried to obtain a shiny Litwick in Black or White, but it was so freakin' boring encountering non-shiny Litwick after non-shiny Litwick in Celestial Tower. At least my Golett/Golurk got some experience.


----------



## waddict

WHAT THE HECK SHAUNA?
WHY DO YOU HAVE A PSUEDO-LEGENDARY?!
AND ITS A GOOMYING GOODRA FOR GOD'S SAKE.
Also, female players, is the "love interest" Trevor or the other kid (forgot his name... the dancing dude!)


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

waddict said:


> WHAT THE HECK SHAUNA?
> WHY DO YOU HAVE A PSUEDO-LEGENDARY?!
> AND ITS A GOOMYING GOODRA FOR GOD'S SAKE.
> Also, female players, is the "love interest" Trevor or the other kid (forgot his name... the dancing dude!)


I haven't gotten that far, but can I just say eww to both of them?


----------



## waddict

Sure.
One's got a Justin Bieber haircut and the other's a fat dancing blob.
Call them all you want.


----------



## th8827

waddict said:


> WHAT THE HECK SHAUNA?
> WHY DO YOU HAVE A PSUEDO-LEGENDARY?!
> AND ITS A GOOMYING GOODRA FOR GOD'S SAKE.
> Also, female players, is the "love interest" Trevor or the other kid (forgot his name... the dancing dude!)



Love interest? You mean the girl I hot pink who looks kinda crazy? Some of her lines seem to be written with a male lead in mind...


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

All I know is that I dislike Shauna already. I thought Bianca was ditzy in BW, but now she looks like a scholar.


----------



## th8827

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> All I know is that I dislike Shauna already. I thought Bianca was ditzy in BW, but now she looks like a scholar.



One look at her eyes, and I thought "She's going to kill me in my sleep".


----------



## waddict

The only one of my rivals I actually like is Serena.
Because I think she's hotpretty awesome!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> All I know is that I dislike Shauna already. I thought Bianca was ditzy in BW, but now she looks like a scholar.



Bianca was cool though.  I loved her. Shauna seems alright, Serena bugs me because she keeps calling you neighbor.


----------



## radical6

i love all of the neighbors , i will maryr them all. i ship them all with me . i  will marry them all we will get a big wedding how do you guys hate them they are angels from heaven

i blame pokemon for distracting me for the whole weekend so now im sitting here doing homework and crying


----------



## ForgottenT

tsundere said:


> i love all of the neighbors , i will maryr them all. i ship them all with me . i  will marry them all we will get a big wedding how do you guys hate them they are angels from heaven
> 
> i blame pokemon for distracting me for the whole weekend so now im sitting here doing homework and crying



I like them all too, I don?t know why people dislike some of them D:


----------



## Zeiro

Shauna looks a little too young for the male player IMO.

I wish it was Serena instead.


----------



## th8827

I did some research. To get Sylveon, you need to Play with Eevee in Pok?mon Amie AND teach Eevee a Fairy-type move.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Tom said:


> Bianca was cool though.  I loved her. Shauna seems alright, Serena bugs me because she keeps calling you neighbor.


I like Bianca too, although I can see how my words could be interpreted as me disliking her. I actually thought Cheren was a jerk to her a lot of the time in BW. I wanted to be able to whack him on the head.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Oh man, Team Flare's theme is so awesome... <3 Now lets see if there's a member of Team Flare that has a theme more epic than Coltress's Theme. xD


----------



## waddict

So...
Colress was mentioned by an NPC earlier in the game...
And not like "Hey, there's this Unova dude!"
It was like "This dude named Colress came up to me and told me about dem stones!"
I'm not even joking.
It was on Route 10.


----------



## Horus

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> @Horus: I already explained it to everyone pages before your post.  All you have to do is give every trim available to your Furfrou to get in the clothes store.



...which was the first thing I tried yet was still denied entry....

Thanks though?


----------



## Midoriya

Horus said:


> ...which was the first thing I tried yet was still denied entry....
> 
> Thanks though?



I guess it's different for people, lol.  I just know my answer works for a lot of people; there might be other ways though


----------



## waddict

Does anybody know where the Winding Woods are?


----------



## Horus

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I guess it's different for people, lol.  I just know my answer works for a lot of people; there might be other ways though



I'm thinking you just need to participate in things around the city, unless I messed up but I swear I kept checking the clothes shop every time I cut my pokemon's hair

@waddict: Right after the 8th gym, hard to miss sense you need to find the gym leader in it


----------



## Zeiro

You have just have to have Furfrou customized a lot. More than the number of styles that are available. After trimming mine with all the available styles and she still didn't let me in the clothes store, I went back and got like two more trims of styles that I already got. Then she let me in the clothes store.


----------



## th8827

Route 20's description mentions woods. Maybe there?


----------



## waddict

th8827 said:


> Route 20's description mentions woods. Maybe there?



Yup, Route 20.
The Map really should put the subtitles under the Route's name >_>


----------



## Midoriya

I just finished exploring Routes 15, 16, and the Lost Hotel.  About to head to Frost Cavern from Dendemile Town.

Update on my team:

Greninja (Froggie) level 50: Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
Florges (Flower) level 46: Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Doublade (Sword) level 46: Steel/Ghost - Weak to Fire, Ground, Dark, and Ghost
Hawlucha (Bird) level 46: Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy


Does anyone have suggestions of two 6th gen Pokemon I should add to my team?  I haven't seen anything interesting for awhile.


----------



## Sheepish

th8827 said:


> I did some research. To get Sylveon, you need to Play with Eevee in Pok?mon Amie AND teach Eevee a Fairy-type move.


Just to expand on this, the only Amie stat you need to consider is Affection (needs to be at least at 4 hearts, _maybe_ 3), and Eevee learns Charm at level 29.

All the boons from Amie are pretty ridiculous. The extra experience gain plus a Lucky Egg made my Sylveon catch up to the rest of my team (he was around 20 levels behind when I caught him as an Eevee) within one route and a gym.


----------



## waddict

GOOMY.
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMY.
PLEASE.
JUST GOOMY WITH IT.
THE GOODRA AND THE GOOMY.
PETER GOOMY.
CINDERGOOMY.
SNOW GOOMY.
WORRY SEED IN VANIVILLE.
OH MY GOD LOOK AT ALL THESE POKEPUNS I CAN MAKE.
MEMENTO...
TWO AND A HALF NIDORAN♂
aaaaaaand I'm fresh out of puns.


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> Omg, you're that far? You, ACE, and Waddict are so fast...
> 
> - - -Post Merge- - -
> 
> On a side note, I caught Snorlax on my first try!  So...
> -Squirtle (Lv. 13)
> -Pidgey (Lv. 16)
> -Quilladin (Lv. 16)
> -Snorlax (Lv. 15)
> -Combusken (Lv. 19)


I have a more higher level team.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anybody's going to get Pokemon Bank in December?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

3DSfan134 said:


> I have a more higher level team.



O rly? Well tell me your team and we'll see. 

- - -Post Merge- - -

Alright, Current Team time.
-Snorlax (Lv. 20)
-Electrike (Lv. 21) 
-Pidgeotto (Lv. 23)
-Wartortle (Lv. 24)
-Quilladin (Lv. 25)
-Combusken (Lv. 29)


----------



## Zeiro

halp i lost my stylus


----------



## Music_123

*does anyone know how to get these?(X and Y related)*





 (go to 6:12)


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> O rly? Well tell me your team and we'll see.
> 
> - - -Post Merge- - -
> 
> Alright, Current Team time.
> -Snorlax (Lv. 20)
> -Electrike (Lv. 21)
> -Pidgeotto (Lv. 23)
> -Wartortle (Lv. 24)
> -Quilladin (Lv. 25)
> -Combusken (Lv. 29)


Here it is! 
My team:
Braixen(Lv.32) 
Charmeleon(Lv.31) 
Litleo(Lv.30) 
Throh(Lv.24)
Pikachu(Lv.17)
Machop(Lv.21)

Told you.


----------



## gnoixaim

Awe, everyone's posting their team. Here's mine:

Sylveon Lvl. 38 (I hate the Male/Female ratio, TOOK ME FOREVER TO GET A FEMALE!)
Delphox Lvl. 43
Absol Lvl. 39
Blastoise Lvl. 41
Amaura Lvl. 37
Fletchinder Lvl. 33 (She's only low because I wasn't sure if I wanted to keep her or not. I just needed a Flyer) >.>

I'm still debating if I want to make a full Eevee evolution team


----------



## Zeiro

You got a problem with male Sylveons?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Reizo-Trepe said:


> You got a problem with male Sylveons?



lol xD


----------



## gnoixaim

Reizo-Trepe said:


> You got a problem with male Sylveons?



Haha, no I don't! <3


----------



## Jinglefruit

TT_TT I managed so well to not get Honedge's final evo spoiled knowing I'd want to train one and wanted to see it when my own Honedge evolves and then Super-training betrays me and sets me against one. <_<; Thanks game, now I don't want to keep playing through super-training games in case it shows more things. ~ though I did start winning a load of random items, including a thunderstone for my Pikachu. So can't complain too much.

Also anyone know why my newly hatched Inkay is housed in an ultra ball instead of a pokeball like my Skrelp was? I thought whenever you hatched a pokemon they counted as being caught in a normal pokeball?


----------



## Midoriya

I just finished exploring Frost Cavern and beat up Team Flare again.  Update on my team:

Greninja (Froggie) Level 50 - Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
Florges (Flower) Level 48 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Doublade (Sword) Level 48 - Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Dark, and Ghost
Hawlucha (Bird) Level 48 - Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy

And now I'm going to bed since I'm exhausted.  I'll explore the next route tomorrow and get my 7th gym badge from Anistar City.


----------



## Zeiro

gnoixaim said:


> Haha, no I don't! <3


I was just jokin'~

I do agree that the gender ratio for Eevee is ridiculous though.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Going to bed now.So tired.....-_-


----------



## gnoixaim

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I was just jokin'~
> 
> I do agree that the gender ratio for Eevee is ridiculous though.



It is, I think I was on Route 10 for about 45-1 hour and only ONE female appeared.


----------



## th8827

I'm at the mirror cave. Current team:

lvl 31 Frogadier (McNinja)
lvl 29 Ivysaur (DeMilosaur)
lvl 25 Binacle (Cthulhu)
lvl 25 Fletchinder (Fletcher)
lvl 24 Honedge (Excalibur)
lvl 25 Inkay (Cpt.Calamari)


----------



## Farobi

Is it true that the ratio of getting a female starter is lower?


----------



## ForgottenT

Horus said:


> I'm thinking you just need to participate in things around the city, unless I messed up but I swear I kept checking the clothes shop every time I cut my pokemon's hair
> 
> @waddict: Right after the 8th gym, hard to miss sense you need to find the gym leader in it



You don?t have to cut any hair lol, you just need to battle in all the star "cafe?s", and battle some people in the town who wants you to leave when you talk to them.


----------



## Horus

ForgottenT said:


> You don?t have to cut any hair lol, you just need to battle in all the star "cafe?s", and battle some people in the town who wants you to leave when you talk to them.



Proving my point further,

Here's what I did in attempt to meet these "requirements"

Before trying I battled one Punk Girl
Checked to get in [failed]
Cut hair into every style
Checked again [failed]
Went to a few Cafe's
Went to the hotel in the city and worked there (Small minigame thing I think, was looking for a shiny stone, only found a TM)
Checked again [Success]

Additionally, the only reason I tried the cafe's was because I Googled it and got mixed answers, a mix of the hair thing and Cafe's

So I'm pretty sure I'm right when I say; just participate in things around the city


----------



## th8827

Third Gym was super easy with Honedge.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

th8827 said:


> Third Gym was super easy with Honedge.



Umm...How'd you get Honedge? I'm about to face the 3rd gym and I haven't found the first one yet. :/


----------



## th8827

It is in the grassy area around the mansion that you had to pay 1000 Pokedollars to get into. The one that you went to in order to get the Pokeflute.

Take one of the side paths back, instead of the middle one.

EDIT: Is it just me, or does Venusaur look like a giant frog?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

th8827 said:


> It is in the grassy area around the mansion that you had to pay 1000 Pokedollars to get into. The one that you went to in order to get the Pokeflute.
> 
> Take one of the side paths back, instead of the middle one.
> 
> EDIT: Is it just me, or does Venusaur look like a giant frog?



That's because Venusaur IS a giant frog.  Also, thanks. I may try to catch one.


----------



## oath2order

Farobi said:


> Is it true that the ratio of getting a female starter is lower?



Yes


----------



## Farobi

oath2order said:


> Yes



Damn i wanted a male chespin and got a female one ;;

Well at least i can change her name, do any of you guys nickname your pokemon?


----------



## Farobi

My team sucks so much i cant beat the mr. Mime / machoke duo .-.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Farobi said:


> My team sucks so much i cant beat the mr. Mime / machoke duo .-.



I hate that duo too, ugh.


----------



## Farobi

I purposely lost on the tower of mastery to give the mega ring to serena but the game wont let me lose >-<


----------



## gnoixaim

Farobi said:


> Is it true that the ratio of getting a female starter is lower?



I think so, I reset about 5 times and never got a female. I gave up, lol.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

gnoixaim said:


> I think so, I reset about 5 times and never got a female. I gave up, lol.



The starters always have an 87.5% chance of being male, although I'm not sure why. It's been the same since Gold and Silver when gender was first added.


----------



## Farobi

Suave_Spencer said:


> The starters always have an 87.5% chance of being male, although I'm not sure why. It's been the same since Gold and Silver when gender was first added.



...and i get the female one, wanting the male chespin ;;

btw anyone got suggestions for my team? it's so slow and not really bulky, and it doesnt even have good synergy: floette, amaura, quilladin, and charmeleon.


----------



## Gingersnap

Soooo nothing on the Shiny Stone?
About to go against the first gym with a small team of Fennekin, Pidgey, Riolu, Scatterbug, and Panpour


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Farobi said:


> ...and i get the female one, wanting the male chespin ;;
> 
> btw anyone got suggestions for my team? it's so slow and not really bulky, and it doesnt even have good synergy: floette, amaura, quilladin, and charmeleon.



I've found Honedge to be quite good, and it seems to have good synergy with my Floette. I'm also using it as my catcher as it learns False Swipe.

Finally caught an Audino after skating up and down Route 6. Now onto Route 8, and to try work out where to catch Solrock and Lunatone.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Just about to knock out the champion's final pokemon!
EDIT: I did it! Yay!


----------



## Hikari

Just entered Victory Road with this team:
Xerneas
Talonflame
Blaziken
Blastoise
Garchomp
Chesnaught


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Hikari said:


> Just entered Victory Road with this team:
> Xerneas
> Talonflame
> Blaziken
> Blastoise
> Garchomp
> Chesnaught



What levels?


----------



## Hikari

TheCreeperHugz said:


> What levels?


Xerneas Lv.55
Talonflame Lv.57
Blaziken Lv.64
Blastoise Lv.59
Garchomp Lv.61
Chesnaught Lv.58


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm really hating how it was a worldwide release. I want to evolve my spiritzee but idk when because idk if it learns any good moves after evolution because there are some pokemon that don't learn anything after evolution.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Gingersnap said:


> Soooo nothing on the Shiny Stone?



The only Shiny Stone I've found was in the route after the third gym.


----------



## Midoriya

Just got my seventh gym badge.  Update on my team:

Greninja (Froggie) level 50 - Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
Florges (Flower) level 49 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Doublade (Sword) level 49 - Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Dark, and Ghost
Hawlucha (Bird) level 49 - Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy


I'm still taking suggestions for any 6th gen Pokemon I should add to my team.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Just got my seventh gym badge.  Update on my team:
> 
> Greninja (Froggie) level 50 - Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
> Florges (Flower) level 49 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
> Doublade (Sword) level 49 - Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Dark, and Ghost
> Hawlucha (Bird) level 49 - Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy
> 
> 
> I'm still taking suggestions for any 6th gen Pokemon I should add to my team.


Pyroar


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Here's my current team as of the Snowbelle gym:

Delphox (Fennec) Level 57
Venasaur (Bulbar) Level 55
Blaziken - Level 63
Lucario (Megaaura) Level 55
Xerneas - Level 52
Swanna - Level 39


----------



## KarlaKGB

Gingersnap said:


> Soooo nothing on the Shiny Stone?
> About to go against the first gym with a small team of Fennekin, Pidgey, Riolu, Scatterbug, and Panpour


You can find Shiny stones when you do the Secret training levels in Super training. To do that, you need a Pokemon that's been fully EV trained.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Finding horde battles is just as frustrating as finding shaking areas in Gen V. Looking for a Seviper/Zangoose one on Route 8 at the moment. 

Team updaye: Quilladin Lv.22, Floette Lv.21, Fletchinder Lv.22, Honedge Lv.22. Inkay Lv.16. I'm looking at using Skrelp or Binacle as my water type but I can't decide which at the moment.


----------



## oath2order

I found a Helioptile <3


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Suave_Spencer said:


> Finding horde battles is just as frustrating as finding shaking areas in Gen V. Looking for a Seviper/Zangoose one on Route 8 at the moment.
> 
> Team updaye: Quilladin Lv.22, Floette Lv.21, Fletchinder Lv.22, Honedge Lv.22. Inkay Lv.16. I'm looking at using Skrelp or Binacle as my water type but I can't decide which at the moment.


Use honey if you have any


----------



## Hikari

Just entered the Elite 4! Wish me luck!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Hikari said:


> Just entered the Elite 4! Wish me luck!



Good luck!
I actually found it pretty easy


----------



## Hikari

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Good luck!
> I actually found it pretty easy



Well, I hope I have a easy time too!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hikari said:


> Well, I hope I have a easy time too!



I'm heading to Victory Road as we speak.


----------



## Gingersnap

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> The only Shiny Stone I've found was in the route after the third gym.


thank you!! im not that far yet but im glad there is one. roserade here i come
i really want a sylveon on my team but i also want a vaporeon ugh i cant choose...
any good water types that i could use as a sub besides squirtle/froakie?


----------



## Hikari

Took down three of the Elite 4! Only one left is the Fire Elite 4 member!


----------



## 3DSfan134

I'm in the third gym.It's so hard! >.<


----------



## *Jordan*

Gingersnap said:


> thank you!! im not that far yet but im glad there is one. roserade here i come
> i really want a sylveon on my team but i also want a vaporeon ugh i cant choose...
> any good water types that i could use as a sub besides squirtle/froakie?



Trying using the Lapras that is given to you for free on route 12.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Like I've said, it gets hardcore...


----------



## Hikari

Now I'm facing the Champion! She's kinda easy so far. 
Might be due to the fact she's using a lot of Dragon types against my Xerneas.


----------



## Midoriya

I just foiled Team Flare's plans for good.  I sent out my caught Xerneas and used Geomancy to raise my stats against Lysandre.  Then I used Moonblast four time and OHKO'ed all four of his Pokemon, being super effective on Mienshao, Honchkrow, and Mega Gyarados, and a critical hit against his Pyroar.  Update on my team:

Greninja (Froggie) level 56 - Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
Florges (Flower) level 55 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Doublade (Sword) level 55 - Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Dark, and Ghost
Hawlucha (Bird) level 55 - Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy
Xerneas (Deer) level 50 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel


Also, I decided I'm going to trade Xerneas to anyone that can't get one/wants one and I'm accepting offers of a level 55 Pokemon in return.  Depending on the Pokemon will decide whether I accept the trade.  I really want a Diggersby, but I might trade for something else.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Just been to heal my Pokemon, and it went into first-person view whilst they were healed. Anyone had that before, and know how/why it gets triggered?

Also, Sweet Scent doesn't appear to work in the rain, outside of battle that is.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I just foiled Team Flare's plans for good.  I sent out my caught Xerneas and used Geomancy to raise my stats against Lysandre.  Then I used Moonblast four time and OHKO'ed all four of his Pokemon, being super effective on Mienshao, Honchkrow, and Mega Gyarados, and a critical hit against his Pyroar.  Update on my team:
> 
> Greninja (Froggie) level 56 - Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
> Florges (Flower) level 55 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
> Doublade (Sword) level 55 - Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Dark, and Ghost
> Hawlucha (Bird) level 55 - Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy
> Xerneas (Deer) level 50 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
> 
> 
> Also, I decided I'm going to trade Xerneas to anyone that can't get one/wants one and I'm accepting offers of a level 55 Pokemon in return.  Depending on the Pokemon will decide whether I accept the trade.  I really want a Diggersby, but I might trade for something else.



I have a Diggersby but it has an HM on it so I can't trade it,


----------



## Midoriya

Kippla said:


> I have a Diggersby but it has an HM on it so I can't trade it,



Aww man.  Well, I'm accepting any level 55 6th gen Pokemon that doesn't have any of my team's types too.  I really need one so I can get closer to having a full team.


----------



## Silversea

Breezing through this game. @Victory road at the moment. Haven't seen any shinies yet.

Found a wild zoroark! Definitely approve, its nice not to only have 1 anymore.


----------



## Gingersnap

Wooo I found a female Ralts in 15 minutes 
Now to find a Budew...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm almost at the end of Victory Road.


----------



## Midoriya

I found someone to trade with.


----------



## Silversea

Just finished a battle and I got an item after beating a trainer's last pokemon. The message was "[Player] found a Damp rock in the aftermath."

Never noticed this before.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Silversea said:


> Just finished a battle and I got an item after beating a trainer's last pokemon. The message was "[Player] found a Damp rock in the aftermath."
> 
> Never noticed this before.



I've had it happen a couple of times, but only got healing items.

I'm trying to catch a Zangoose from a horde, but I cannot keep it in battle long enough to be able to catch it. Any tips?


----------



## Silversea

Suave_Spencer said:


> I've had it happen a couple of times, but only got healing items.
> 
> I'm trying to catch a Zangoose from a horde, but I cannot keep it in battle long enough to be able to catch it. Any tips?



Is it using roar or a related move? (Haven't encountered this pokemon myself).


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Silversea said:


> Is it using roar or a related move? (Haven't encountered this pokemon myself).



In Seviper/Zangoose hordes, they attack each other as well as your Pokemon.


----------



## Silversea

Suave_Spencer said:


> In Seviper/Zangoose hordes, they attack each other as well as your Pokemon.



Haha, that's a nice feature especially regarding the history of the two. Only option would be to take out the ones you don't want.


----------



## Midoriya

Suave_Spencer said:


> In Seviper/Zangoose hordes, they attack each other as well as your Pokemon.



I can imagine them eating each other violently and then you don't have to fight any of them, lol


----------



## Jarrad

Suave_Spencer said:


> In Seviper/Zangoose hordes, they attack each other as well as your Pokemon.


use a few fighting Pokemon to eliminate the seviper?


----------



## Silversea

Jarrad said:


> use a few fighting Pokemon to eliminate the seviper?



You mean psychic, fighting doesn't do well against poison.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

OMG, the woman in Lumiose Boutique finally let me in!
Although the prices are VERY high...


----------



## gnoixaim

TheCreeperHugz said:


> OMG, the woman in Lumiose Boutique finally let me in!
> Although the prices are VERY high...



SERIOUSLY, what do you do to get in? On Gamefaqs, someone mentioned going into EVERY store in Lumiose and others said you have to buy a crap ton of clothes from other towns....... (I'm sure someone already posted in this thread how, but I can't seem to find it)


----------



## Jarrad

Hikari said:


> Xerneas Lv.55
> Talonflame Lv.57
> Blaziken Lv.64
> Blastoise Lv.59
> Garchomp Lv.61
> Chesnaught Lv.58


Ehh? My teams a lot stronger than yours and I haven't even got the eighth badge yet! Did you skip past a lot of trainers?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

gnoixaim said:


> SERIOUSLY, what do you do to get in? On Gamefaqs, someone mentioned going into EVERY store in Lumiose and others said you have to buy a crap ton of clothes from other towns....... (I'm sure someone already posted in this thread how, but I can't seem to find it)



Im not sure, to be honest.
There might be some truth to buying a crap ton of clothes though, since I bought everything in every other boutique both yesterday and today. 
I also just beat the champion, if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Jarrad

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Im not sure, to be honest.
> There might be some truth to buying a crap ton of clothes though, since I bought everything in every other boutique both yesterday and today.
> I also just beat the champion, if that has anything to do with it.



Most likely the latter.


----------



## gnoixaim

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Im not sure, to be honest.
> There might be some truth to buying a crap ton of clothes though, since I bought everything in every other boutique both yesterday and today.
> I also just beat the champion, if that has anything to do with it.



Ah okay, oh well. I guess I'll just wait until I get all the badges/beat Elites to shop  
{Might as well grind for money in the mean time}


----------



## Midoriya

gnoixaim said:


> Ah okay, oh well. I guess I'll just wait until I get all the badges/beat Elites to shop
> {Might as well grind for money in the mean time}



I explained this pages ago.  You have to do various things in Lumiose City to unlock it.  A lot of people including me were able to unlock it just by giving a Furfrou every available haircut though.

I just made it into Couriway Town and beat up on the professor.  Update on my team:

Greninja (Froggie) level 57 - Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
Florges (Flower) level 55 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Doublade (Sword) level 55 - Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Dark, and Ghost
Hawlucha (Bird) level 55 - Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy
Goodra level 54 - Dragon - Weak to Fairy, Ice, and Dragon


I successfully traded my Xerneas for someone's Goodra.  I'm going to do homework now and then later explore Terminus cave to find the dusk stone to evolve my Doublade.


----------



## Heir

Got 4th badge last night, then ran into a shiny gible with no stat +/- nature. 

Yaaay?


----------



## gnoixaim

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I explained this pages ago.  You have to do various things in Lumiose City to unlock it.  A lot of people including me were able to unlock it just by giving a Furfrou every available haircut though.
> 
> I just made it into Couriway Town and beat up on the professor.  Update on my team:
> 
> Greninja (Froggie) level 57 - Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
> Florges (Flower) level 55 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
> Doublade (Sword) level 55 - Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Dark, and Ghost
> Hawlucha (Bird) level 55 - Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy
> Goodra level 54 - Dragon - Weak to Fairy, Ice, and Dragon
> 
> 
> I successfully traded my Xerneas for someone's Goodra.  I'm going to do homework now and then later explore Terminus cave to find the dusk stone to evolve my Doublade.



Ah okay, THANK YOU FOR REPOSTING. I was looking through the pages...but there's just so many now >.>


----------



## Gingersnap

Alright let's catch a bunch of mon and throw em into Wonder Trade.


----------



## th8827

Dugtrio does not look as angry as he used to.


----------



## Gingersnap

Getting some cool Pokemon from Wonder Trade! Fill up those Dex pages.


----------



## th8827

I noticed that you get decent Pok?mon from players outside of Japan, and low level junk from Japanese players...


----------



## Gingersnap

o h my god
someone sent me a pidgey with the nickname of my favorite video game character, raz
im never trading it even tho it sucks omg come to me pidgey child


----------



## Hamusuta

is it bad i've already beat the 5th gym? xD


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Hamusuta said:


> is it bad i've already beat the 5th gym? xD



Not at all, I have about 12 hours playtime and I'm only in Glittering Cave. On that note, I just found an Old Amber in here. Is that the only fossil you can find, or are there others? Except the new ones of course.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Hamusuta said:


> is it bad i've already beat the 5th gym? xD



Not at all, I've already beaten the champion...


----------



## Hamusuta

Suave_Spencer said:


> Not at all, I have about 12 hours playtime and I'm only in Glittering Cave. On that note, I just found an Old Amber in here. Is that the only fossil you can find, or are there others? Except the new ones of course.


You have to make it to the end of the cave, fight Team Flare and talk to the Scientist.


TheCreeperHugz said:


> Not at all, I've already beaten the champion...


LOL, alrighty then!!


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Hamusuta said:


> You have to make it to the end of the cave, fight Team Flare and talk to the Scientist.



Done all that, I got the Jaw Fossil. I meant the ones in rock smash rocks. Although it seems an extremely difficult way to get all of the fossils.


----------



## dollydaydream

People get so ahead  I just finished the third gym and i fell like I've been playing forever 
But I do prefer to take things slowly and take time to speak to each and every character.


----------



## Hikari

Jarrad said:


> Ehh? My teams a lot stronger than yours and I haven't even got the eighth badge yet! Did you skip past a lot of trainers?



I don't skip trainers, but I do use Repels, so that may explain it.


----------



## Sheepish

I never fought wild Pok?mon for experience, yet by the end, my Pok?mon were 10 levels above that of the Champion's.
I do appreciate the Exp. Share for completely eliminating the need to grind, but I felt like it made the game much easier.

I suppose it's there for the people who just want to get the story over and done with, and start working on competitive teams.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Did anyone work out how to trigger the Woobat/Ferroseed encounters in Glittering Cave? Serebii says they're in the 3D area, Marrilland says they're in the basement.

Edit: Never mind, it seems they're just stupidly rare.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Anyone know if they have any of the Gengar line in their Safari?


----------



## Midoriya

I had a Ferroseed pop out at me once.

Also, I don't know if it's in the safari, but I know where you can catch a Haunter.  It's on the route with the swamp above Lumiose City.

I've finished my homework and I'm going to explore Terminus Cave now.


----------



## Cobber

Man you guys are way a head of me D: .
Stupid work. Lol.


----------



## Midoriya

Can someone tell me where the dusk stone in terminus cave is?  I haven't fully explored the cave but it would be helpful if I knew beforehand.


----------



## th8827

Suave_Spencer said:


> Did anyone work out how to trigger the Woobat/Ferroseed encounters in Glittering Cave? Serebii says they're in the 3D area, Marrilland says they're in the basement.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, it seems they're just stupidly rare.



I found them by stepping into the shadows.


----------



## Gingersnap

What route is Eevee found on?


----------



## JCnator

Just in case this hasn't been posted yet: apparently, there's a freezing glitch in this game. If you save in certain areas near Lumiose City, then you might run the risk of having an unplayable save file.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/beware-of-this-game-freezing-glitch-in-pokemon-xy/


----------



## th8827

Gingersnap said:


> What route is Eevee found on?



The one with the stone pillars.


----------



## Midoriya

Never mind, I found it


----------



## Silversea

Looks like critical throws for pokeballs don't work so well. I've had 2 happen and they both resulted in escapes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just beat the champion about an hour ago, game time was just under 26 hours. Elite four were kind of easy, beat them all on first try.


----------



## Midoriya

Wouldn't that be funny if instead of always saying '"You got away safely!"  when you flee from a battle, 1/10 times it says "You got away injured!"  Then when the overworld screen loads your character is on the ground with a broken leg and a Geodude is laughing at you with its hand on its head.

Just finished exploring Terminus Cave.  Going to head to Snowbelle City now for my final gym badge.


Greninja (Froggie) level 58 - Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
Goodra level 56 - Dragon - Weak to Fairy, Ice, and Dragon
Florges (Flower) level 56 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Aegislash (Sword) level 56 - Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Dark, and Ghost
Hawlucha (Bird) level 56 - Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy


----------



## Hikari

Nevermind!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Hikari said:


> Does anyone want a free LV.30 Ivysaur?



Aww... Ivysaur's my favorite! That's super nice of you to give one away.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Got a few extra Old Ambers in Glittering Cave, if I can revive them I think I'll put them up for Wonder Trade and see what I get.


----------



## Hikari

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Aww... Ivysaur's my favorite! That's super nice of you to give one away.



Aw, Thanks! Anyways, do you already have one, or do you want one?


----------



## th8827

I just had an idea. For the people who have the expensive Boutique open, do you tip often?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Hikari said:


> Aw, Thanks! Anyways, do you already have one, or do you want one?



I don't have one yet. But you should let someone else have it who doesn't have a grass type 

Also, can someone explain wonder trade to me?


----------



## Hikari

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I don't have one yet. But you should let someone else have it who doesn't have a grass type
> 
> Also, can someone explain wonder trade to me?



Oh, okay. And wonder trade is a trade in which you are paired up with a random trainer and trade Pokemon, but you don't know what you wil recieve.


----------



## Ricardo

Suave_Spencer said:


> Got a few extra Old Ambers in Glittering Cave, if I can revive them I think I'll put them up for Wonder Trade and see what I get.



I use wonder trade alot and the only good pokemon i got from there was Skitty. The rest were Bunnelby.


----------



## Gingersnap

I got an Eevee from the Wonder Trade!
I don't plan on using it though since I'm mostly using WT for Dex entries and I wanna catch and nickname my own Eevee...


----------



## Hikari

Gingersnap said:


> I got an Eevee from the Wonder Trade!
> I don't plan on using it though since I'm mostly using WT for Dex entries and I wanna catch and nickname my own Eevee...



Could I have it? I'm having problems finding one! XD


----------



## Gingersnap

Sure! I'm going to take a hardcore break tho, I'll probs be back online in an hour or so.


----------



## Hikari

Gingersnap said:


> Sure! I'm going to take a hardcore break tho, I'll probs be back online in an hour or so.
> 
> Ok, I'll wait!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I caught a Ditto! Now I can breed my Pokemon!


----------



## Silversea

Eevee are relatively simple to find but they just take a bit of patience.


----------



## th8827

I have just recently beaten the Power Plant, and I'm in the fancy boutique. I went to every caf? in the city, and fought a bunch of people in the alleyways. I'm not sure which it was that unlocked the boutique.

I can't afford anything decent, though...

EDIT:

My current team.

lvl 37 Greninja (McNinja)
lvl 33 Venusaur (DeMilosaur)
lvl 31 Malamar (Cpt.Calamari)
lvl 32 Binacle (Cthulhu)
lvl 33 Honedge (Excalibur)
lvl 33 Fletchinder (Fletcher)


----------



## Midoriya

Hikari said:


> Does anyone want a free LV.30 Ivysaur?



I'll happily take it.  I need a grass/poison type on my team.  Want to exchange 3DS FCs?  If so, PM me please.  Thanks.  


Also, I just got my eighth gym badge.  Update on my team:

Greninja (Froggie) level 61 - Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
Goodra level 57 - Dragon - Weak to Fairy, Ice, and Dragon
Florges (Flower) level 57 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Aegislash (Sword) level 57 - Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Dark, and Ghost
Hawlucha (Bird) level 57 - Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy
Ivysaur level 30 - Grass/Poison - Weak to Flying, Fire, Psychic, and Ice

Pokemon League, here I come!


EDIT: Thanks for the trade!  Now I've successfully traded with two people.  One I traded my Xerneas for their Goodra, and the other I traded my Mega Lucario for their Ivysaur.  Thanks for helping me build my full team guys!  I'll make sure to train Ivysaur post-game.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'll happily take it.  I need a grass/poison type on my team.  Want to exchange 3DS FCs?  If so, PM me please.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> Also, I just got my eighth gym badge.  Update on my team:
> 
> Greninja (Froggie) level 61 - Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
> Goodra level 57 - Dragon - Weak to Fairy, Ice, and Dragon
> Florges (Flower) level 57 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
> Aegislash (Sword) level 57 - Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Dark, and Ghost
> Hawlucha (Bird) level 57 - Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy
> 
> Pokemon League, here I come!



Dang. I just got my fourth one XD My team is:
Lv. 36 Amaura, Lv. 43 Charizard, Lv. 37 Lucardio, Lv. 38 panpour, Lv 44 Delphox, Lv. 45 Blaziken, Lv. 38 Simisage


----------



## Midoriya

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Dang. I just got my fourth one XD My team is:
> Lv. 36 Amaura, Lv. 43 Charizard, Lv. 37 Lucardio, Lv. 38 panpour, Lv 44 Delphox, Lv. 45 Blaziken, Lv. 38 Simisage



That's a good team!


----------



## Hikari

Does anyone want a Squirtle egg?


----------



## Midoriya

Hikari said:


> Does anyone want a Squirtle egg?



I would take it to have a complete set of Kanto starters, but someone else should have it since I already got what I needed.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> That's a good team!



Thanks, your team is quite powerful as well. It would be quite a battle XD


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Just about to do the second gym battle. It has taken me 16 hours and 46 minutes to get here. I really need to speed up a bit.

Edit: That wasn't so bad.


----------



## meggiewes

Kippla said:


> We're not fast; we're *competitive* gamers who've been in the series for a while.



And that is the emphasis. I've been in the series since yellow, but I've never been a competitive pokemon player.


----------



## th8827

5th Gym was pretty hard because most of my team was weak to electric, but I managed to beat him with my Water-type started... somehow. The rest of the team was useless there.


----------



## Midoriya

th8827 said:


> 5th Gym was pretty hard because most of my team was weak to electric, but I managed to beat him with my Water-type started... somehow. The rest of the team was useless there.



This is the only gym I've had trouble with too.


----------



## Zeiro

I had no clue playing with your Pokemon in Pokemon-Amie helped in battle. I discovered this while trying to evolve my Eevee into a Sylveon. Now, as a Lv. 20 Sylveon, he dodges opponents more often and he lands more critical hits. He even resisted sleep! It said "Sylveon knows you'd be disappointed if it fell asleep!" and he shook it off.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm having trouble with the Elite Four, mainly the Water.
Team: Chesnaught, Lucario, Charizard, Xearnes, Blaziken, Lapras
I think my team levels are too low, but it's too much work to train them all at once.


----------



## gnoixaim

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I had no clue playing with your Pokemon in Pokemon-Amie helped in battle. I discovered this while trying to evolve my Eevee into a Sylveon. Now, as a Lv. 20 Sylveon, he dodges opponents more often and he lands more critical hits. He even resisted sleep! It said "Sylveon knows you'd be disappointed if it fell asleep!" and he shook it off.



It's the most adorable thing ever, lol. And sometimes they have ONE HP left and it says "Sylveon stuck through because she didn't want to disappoint her trainer - she looks like she's going to cry blah blah" AHH ! <3


----------



## Midoriya

I just went into the model shopping store in Lumiose City with about 400,000 pokedollars from my journeys.  I bought the fedora, black slick jacket, and black and white checkered pants.  When I finished changing instead of doing the regular cutscene, song notes floated from my character indicating I'm matching with the highest style there is.  I think it's the same if you put on any matching outfit though.

My now current outfit:

Red Fedora
Wide-Frame Black Sunglasses
Zipped Black Shirt
Gray Checkered Pants
Red Ankle Socks
Red Sneakers
Two-Tone Red Bag
Short, Brown Hair
Brown Skin

Update on my team:

Greninja (Froggie) level 61 - Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
Goodra level 58 - Dragon - Weak to Fairy, Ice, and Dragon
Florges (Flower) level 58 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Aegislash (Sword) level 58 - Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Dark, and Ghost
Hawlucha (Bird) level 58 - Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy
Ivysaur level 31 - Grass/Poison - Weak to Flying, Fire, Psychic, and Ice

I took my first step into Victory Road.


----------



## Gingersnap

Who wanted the Eevee again I honestly forget.


----------



## Hamusuta

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I just went into the model shopping store in Lumiose City with about 400,000 pokedollars from my journeys.  I bought the fedora, black slick jacket, and black and white checkered pants.  When I finished changing instead of doing the regular cutscene, song notes floated from my character indicating I'm matching with the highest style there is.  I think it's the same if you put on any matching outfit though.
> 
> My now current outfit:
> 
> Red Fedora
> Wide-Frame Black Sunglasses
> Zipped Black Shirt
> Gray Checkered Pants
> Red Ankle Socks
> Red Sneakers
> Two-Tone Red Bag
> Short, Brown Hair
> Brown Skin
> 
> Update on my team:
> 
> Greninja (Froggie) level 61 - Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
> Goodra level 58 - Dragon - Weak to Fairy, Ice, and Dragon
> Florges (Flower) level 58 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
> Aegislash (Sword) level 58 - Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Dark, and Ghost
> Hawlucha (Bird) level 58 - Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy
> Ivysaur level 31 - Grass/Poison - Weak to Flying, Fire, Psychic, and Ice
> 
> I took my first step into Victory Road.



I like your team  It's well balanced and includes a lot of types.


OK NOW OPINIONS ON MINE:

Chesnaught level 52 FIRE/FIGHTING
Sylveon level 52 FAIRY
Blastoise level 52 (holding Blastoinite) WATER
Aurorus level 52 ROCK/ICE
Talonflame level 51 FIRE/FLYING
Sligoo level 49 DRAGON


----------



## BellGreen

No tips for the Elite Four?


----------



## Hikari

Gingersnap said:


> Who wanted the Eevee again I honestly forget.



That's me! I'll power up my 3DS up.


----------



## Midoriya

@Hamusuta: I like your team, It's good as well.  

@BBG: Do you have any grass or electric tms?  That might help for your situation.


----------



## Sheepish

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm having trouble with the Elite Four, mainly the Water.
> Team: Chesnaught, Lucario, Charizard, Xearnes, Blaziken, Lapras
> I think my team levels are too low, but it's too much work to train them all at once.


What level is your team? Did you avoid any trainer battles? I'm kind of surprised to see people having issues with levelling since the Exp. Share makes it really easy to be over-levelled.

Can any of those guys learn Thunderbolt? My Heliolisk with Thunderbolt made quick work of Siebold.



Hamusuta said:


> I like your team  It's well balanced and includes a lot of types.
> 
> 
> OK NOW OPINIONS ON MINE:
> 
> Chesnaught level 52 FIRE/FIGHTING
> Sylveon level 52 FAIRY
> Blastoise level 52 (holding Blastoinite) WATER
> Aurorus level 52 ROCK/ICE
> Talonflame level 51 FIRE/FLYING
> Sligoo level 49 DRAGON


Looks like you've got a lot of tanky guys, but there's good type variety and nice coverage all around. How have Sligoo and Aurorus been working out for you? I plan on using them on my next run.


----------



## BellGreen

I only have one grass type and a level 20-30 Pansage in the PC. I'm going to train in Victory Road to help boost my Pokemon to the seventies and hopefully the eighties.

Most of them are in the late fifties and one is in the sixties.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

BellBringerGreen said:


> I only have one grass type and a level 20-30 Pansage in the PC. I'm going to train in Victory Road to help boost my Pokemon to the seventies and hopefully the eighties.
> 
> Most of them are in the late fifties and one is in the sixties.



That makes them sound old  Most of mine are in their early forties but eh, I'm only at the fifth gym. What levels are good for the Elite Four?

Also, I'm stuck in Lumiose City ahhhhh. I keep walking into a clothing store and the lady keeps telling me I don't have enough swag to get in... -.-


----------



## BellGreen

Luckily Lapras could be taught Thunderbolt 0.0 Hopefully I win the water type! Fire was a breeze for me XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



MyLifeIsCake said:


> That makes them sound old  Most of mine are in their early forties but eh, I'm only at the fifth gym. What levels are good for the Elite Four?
> 
> Also, I'm stuck in Lumiose City ahhhhh. I keep walking into a clothing store and the lady keeps telling me I don't have enough swag to get in... -.-


You need to give a Furfrou all the trims in that salon.


----------



## Sheepish

MyLifeIsCake said:


> That makes them sound old  Most of mine are in their early forties but eh, I'm only at the fifth gym. What levels are good for the Elite Four?


Their Pok?mon are early-to-mid 60s.
I entered with my team at around 72-74, and I found it really easy.



BellBringerGreen said:


> Luckily Lapras could be taught Thunderbolt 0.0 Hopefully I win the water type! Fire was a breeze for me XD
> 
> You need to give a Furfrou all the trims in that salon.


Awesome, good luck c:

And I didn't trim Furfrou at all (didn't even catch one) and I managed to get in.


----------



## BellGreen

Oh, IDK then. Maybe you need a good outfit or something DX

I walked into the wrong Elite Four room on accident so I'm purposefully trying to be wiped out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

:/ My Pok?mon are simply just too low leveled. After I lose, I'm going to train in Victory Road more. Any other places where I could train? I heard Battle Chateau is a good place.


----------



## waddict

BellBringerGreen said:


> Oh, IDK then. Maybe you need a good outfit or something DX
> 
> I walked into the wrong Elite Four room on accident so I'm purposefully trying to be wiped out.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> :/ My Pok?mon are simply just too low leveled. After I lose, I'm going to train in Victory Road more. Any other places where I could train? I heard Battle Chateau is a good place.



You're having trouble with the E4?
They're the easiest.
I OHKO'd almost all of them, excluding The Champion's Goodra.
That thing is a nightmare >_>


----------



## BellGreen

They're easy for you but its hard for me *gasp* What a concept XD
My Pok?mon are low leveled that's why.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or I'm too lazy to just use my 111 potions and 30 revives


----------



## waddict

BellBringerGreen said:


> They're easy for you but its hard for me *gasp* What a concept XD
> My Pok?mon are low leveled that's why.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or I'm too lazy to just use my 111 potions and 30 revives



Wait, what's your team ATM?
Maybe I can help... (Or not. I'm not too good at giving advice.)


----------



## Midoriya

There's various things you must do to get in the clothing store.  For me I got every trim available on my Furfrou and got in.  The stuff is really expensive though, from 80,000 to 180,000 pokedollars.  I came back after the eighth gym and spent 400,000 pokedollars on model clothes.

I'm back and exploring Victory Road now.


----------



## BellGreen

Chesnaught, Lapras, Charizard, Blaziken, Xearnes, Lucario. I'm looking for electric!


----------



## waddict

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> There's various things you must do to get in the clothing store.  For me I got every trim available on my Furfrou and got in.  The stuff is really expensive though, from 80,000 to 180,000 pokedollars.  I came back after the eighth gym and spent 400,000 pokedollars on model clothes.
> 
> I'm back and exploring Victory Road now.



You just have to converse with the folks...
Lumiose City is a giant place.
There's like, 1000 cafes, 50 stores and 10 important places.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I'm at the electric gym... Any advice? I didn't bring Panpour obviously...


----------



## BellGreen

I took a break for the Elite Four and I'm going to shop in Lumiose.


----------



## waddict

BellBringerGreen said:


> Chesnaught, Lapras, Charizard, Blaziken, Xearnes, Lucario. I'm looking for electric!



If you want, I can catch you a Helioptile.
Just make sure to give Tierno's stone to a hiker in Shalour City to get the Sun Stone so you can evolve him into Heliolisk.
Heliolisk is a Normal/Electric with Alakazam-like stats.
Plus, I would have caught it, so it grows up faster!
Sadly, I'm trying to find Zygarde in Terminus Cave so I can't do it ATM.


----------



## BellGreen

Anyone who has an electric I could borrow? I'm not offering anything good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



waddict said:


> If you want, I can catch you a Helioptile.
> Just make sure to give Tierno's stone to a hiker in Shalour City to get the Sun Stone so you can evolve him into Heliolisk.
> Heliolisk is a Normal/Electric with Alakazam-like stats.
> Plus, I would have caught it, so it grows up faster!
> Sadly, I'm trying to find Zygarde in Terminus Cave so I can't do it ATM.


Oh, it's fine. Take your time


----------



## waddict

BellBringerGreen said:


> Anyone who has an electric I could borrow? I'm not offering anything good.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Oh, it's fine. Take your time



Also, you have Xerneas, right?
He learns Thunderbolt by TM which you should already have from Clemont.
If he's underleveled, *GRIND HIM!*


----------



## Sheepish

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I'm at the electric gym... Any advice? I didn't bring Panpour obviously...



Maybe pick up a Ground-type from the Power Plant area?


----------



## BellGreen

waddict said:


> Also, you have Xerneas, right?
> He learns Thunderbolt by TM which you should already have from Clemont.
> If he's underleveled, *GRIND HIM!*



I only gave Lapras Thunderbolt! I better give it to *it!* (genderless Pokemon)


----------



## waddict

God, and I though Zygarde would be easy to capture after I caught Mewtwo in one Ultra Ball.


----------



## Midoriya

Lol, I was battling this guy on Victory Road.  He was all like, "MY BIG HAXORUS IS GOING TO CRUSH YOU'.  Then I sent out my Aegislash in defense form and his Outrage barely did anything to it, it switched to attack form and OHKO'ed Haxorus with Shadow Claw.  XD


----------



## waddict

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Lol, I was battling this guy on Victory Road.  He was all like, "MY BIG HAXORUS IS GOING TO CRUSH YOU'.  Then I sent out my Aegislash in defense form and his Outrage barely did anything to it, it switched to attack from and OHKO'ed Haxorus with Shadow Claw.  XD



Ugh...
I hate my Aegislash...
Not because it sucks.
Because I can't find a Reset Bag to train it in the right EVs.

Also, why does the Battle Maison make you battle weaker lower level Poke's first?
I wish it had a "Super Train" mode >_>


----------



## BellGreen

waddict said:


> Ugh...
> I hate my Aegislash...
> Not because it sucks.
> Because I can't find a Reset Bag to train it in the right EVs.
> 
> Also, why does the Battle Maison make you battle weaker lower level Poke's first?
> I wish it had a "Super Train" mode >_>


I just stopped Battle Chateau. 
TOO EASY AND TOO LAZY TO GRIND UP


----------



## waddict

What EV's should I train Aegislash in?
I'm guessing Defense and Sp. Def because of its ability.


----------



## BellGreen

Any tips on leveling up my Pok?mon? I feel like my Pok?mon are really low leveled for the Elite Four.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Just beat the Electric Gym. Kept spamming flamethrower 

And why was there a giant man on route 13 talking about flower pokemon? (Is this for later on...?)


----------



## Silversea

Found a Zygarde, Hoorah.


----------



## waddict

OH MY GOD POKERADAR IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OH MY GOD
OH MY GOD
OH.
MY.
GOD!
brb huntin 4 shiny goomy


----------



## BellGreen

Just pwned the Dragon Elite Four woman! Two down. Two left!

- - - Post Merge - - -

One more Elite Four :000000


----------



## Zeiro

I'm still uh... Still with only two gym badges. And now I have school and work all week. I can't see myself completing the game anytime soon, but I'm enjoying taking my time playing it. Here's my current team:

-Frogadier (Lv. 27) -- (He keeps failing fainting.)
-Ivysaur (Lv. 29)
-Combusken (Lv. 28)
-Helioptile (Lv. 29)
-Sylveon (Lv. 29)


----------



## BellGreen

Any strong grass types I can borrow?


----------



## Midoriya

Just made it to the Pokemon League.  Going to challenge the elite four and champion now.  My team:

Greninja (Froggie) level 64 - Water/Dark - Weak to Electric, Grass, Fighting, and Bug
Goodra level 63 - Dragon - Weak to Fairy, Ice, and Dragon
Florges (Flower) level 63 - Fairy - Weak to Poison and Steel
Aegislash (Sword) level 62 - Steel/Ghost - Weak to Ground, Fire, Dark, and Ghost
Hawlucha (Bird) level 62 - Fighting/Flying - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Electric, Ice, and Fairy
Venusaur level 44 - Grass/Poison - Weak to Flying, Psychic, Fire, and Ice


As Marshal in BW said, victory, decisive victory, here I come!


----------



## waddict

Goomy is my new 2nd favorite Pokemon.
My first of course, is Meowstic <3


----------



## BellGreen

OMG OMG OMG OMG
JUST BEAT THE ELITE FOUR
I'm ready for the Champion!


----------



## Silversea

waddict said:


> OH MY GOD POKERADAR IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OH MY GOD
> OH MY GOD
> OH.
> MY.
> GOD!
> brb huntin 4 shiny goomy



U SERIOUS BRO

Omg. please be true.


----------



## waddict

Silversea said:


> U SERIOUS BRO
> 
> Omg. please be true.



YES I AM.
POST GAME, 2nd FLOOR, SYCAMORE's LAB!


----------



## Silversea

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah *flails arms*



Spoiler



http://www.serebii.net/xy/temp/00410.png


----------



## waddict

Ugh.
No luck on Goomy.
The best I had was a chain of 2.
Then a wild Weepinbell appeared.


----------



## BellGreen

I just lost to Gardevoir, the champs last Pokemon. 

Thank goodness I saved before the battle


----------



## waddict

I hate that you can't use the PokeRadar while skating.
If you even use it, it automatically cancels your chain.


----------



## BellGreen

In the re battle I took out three Pok?mon! Let's hope I win!


----------



## waddict

Alright, hunting for Shiny Eevee now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

DUMB HOUNDOUR GO KILL YOURSELF


----------



## Jinglefruit

Suave_Spencer said:


> Just about to do the second gym battle. It has taken me 16 hours and 46 minutes to get here. I really need to speed up a bit.
> 
> Edit: That wasn't so bad.



I am on my way to the second gym and have gone over 24 hours. xD But I do have 9 overly fussed(/stabbed << poke's from Amie, and my Skrelp has completed the super training. I think I just have my priorities wrong.  But atleast I'm giving Team Flare lots of time to make things beautiful for when I reach them.




waddict said:


> I hate that you can't use the PokeRadar while skating.
> If you even use it, it automatically cancels your chain.



Wait, so if you accidentally nudge the circle pad your chain breaks?!? O:


----------



## waddict

Jinglefruit said:


> I am on my way to the second gym and have gone over 24 hours. xD But I do have 9 overly fussed(/stabbed << poke's from Amie, and my Skrelp has completed the super training. I think I just have my priorities wrong.  But atleast I'm giving Team Flare lots of time to make things beautiful for when I reach them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so if you accidentally nudge the circle pad your chain breaks?!? O:



Yeah, sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## Jinglefruit

waddict said:


> Yeah, sucks, doesn't it?



That is absolutely ridiculous. Can you use pokeradar and itemfinder at the same time?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Would anybody be willing to trade a spritzee back and forth with me so it will evolve and not steal my pokemon? And guide me through the process because I don't know how to trade over wifi or whatever.


----------



## Midoriya

I just beat the elite four and champion, woot!


----------



## Music_123

anyone know where to get a pink ruffled camisole and a white scalloped skirt??

- - - Post Merge - - -

i finished the elite four 1 day ago :3


----------



## BellGreen

My game is rolling through the credits.... I love Pok?mon!


----------



## Midoriya

BellBringerGreen said:


> My game is rolling through the credits.... I love Pok?mon!



Omg, me too!  We beat the elite four and champion at the same time, XD


----------



## BellGreen

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Omg, me too!  We beat the elite four and champion at the same time, XD



I love how the credits play concept art and emotional music


----------



## Music_123

Music_123 said:


> anyone know where to get a pink ruffled camisole and a white scalloped skirt??


 
Seriously? no one?


----------



## BellGreen

Who else was singing the credits lyrics in their head?


----------



## Music_123

me a little XD


----------



## Stevey Queen

Music_123 said:


> Seriously? no one?



It's okay. Don't worry. The people in this thread just like to ignore everyone while they post about how they beat the game already. All I can tell you is the boutiques change clothes everyday. Idk where they are at though. I only just beat the 3RD gym.


----------



## Midoriya

LoveMcQueen said:


> It's okay. Don't worry. The people in this thread just like to ignore everyone while they post about how they beat the game already. All I can tell you is the boutiques change clothes everyday. Idk where they are at though. I only just beat the 3RD gym.



I wasn't ignoring them; I just don't know the answer.  And Music already beat it too.


----------



## BellGreen

LoveMcQueen said:


> It's okay. Don't worry. The people in this thread just like to ignore everyone while they post about how they beat the game already. All I can tell you is the boutiques change clothes everyday. Idk where they are at though. I only just beat the 3RD gym.


That was a little rude but I didn't know, that's why I didn't answer her. Might as well give a right answer than give a wrong one, right?


----------



## Midoriya

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I wasn't ignoring them; I just don't know the answer.  And Music already beat it too.



Same reason as BBG


----------



## Music_123

BellBringerGreen said:


> t's okay. Don't worry. The people in this thread just like to ignore everyone while they post about how they beat the game already. All I can tell you is the boutiques change clothes everyday. Idk where they are at though. I only just beat the 3RD gym.



Wait! they change their clothes?


----------



## BellGreen

Music_123 said:


> Wait! they change their clothes?



Why does that quote say me?  
To my experience I think they do switch clothes.


----------



## Music_123

yep,i did that,and they do?


----------



## Midoriya

Omg, quote glitch, XD.

I'm going to look in the shop tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## BellGreen

Music_123 said:


> yep,i did that,and they do?



I don't know for sure. You could check tomorrow and see if it's true? It would be so dumb if they didn't change XP


----------



## Music_123

no its not a glitch,i did it,watch


----------



## Midoriya

Oh, okay.  Didn't see your post.  Nevermind.


----------



## Music_123

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I don't know for sure. You could check tomorrow and see if it's true? It would be so dumb if they didn't change XP



see?


----------



## gnoixaim

Okay, so this is probably a stupid question. But does the game go by "real life" time ? As in day/night? I trying to evolve my Eevee into an Umbreon, so I just want to make sure when to feed it/etc.


----------



## waddict

Jinglefruit said:


> That is absolutely ridiculous. Can you use pokeradar and itemfinder at the same time?



No, definitely not.
Not that you'd need to anyways.
I don't even think there are radar-exclusive Pokemon in this game.


----------



## Music_123

well,im pretty sure if it's night,in the game,it will turn into an Umbreon


----------



## Midoriya

gnoixaim said:


> Okay, so this is probably a stupid question. But does the game go by "real life" time ? As in day/night? I trying to evolve my Eevee into an Umbreon, so I just want to make sure when to feed it/etc.



Yes it does, and that wasn't a stupid question.


----------



## BellGreen

gnoixaim said:


> Okay, so this is probably a stupid question. But does the game go by "real life" time ? As in day/night? I trying to evolve my Eevee into an Umbreon, so I just want to make sure when to feed it/etc.



Yup!  It transitions the sun and moon way too late though DX


----------



## gnoixaim

Music_123 said:


> well,im pretty sure if it's night,in the game,it will turn into an Umbreon



I know that, but sometimes I turn my DS off (when it's night) and then 10 minutes later I turn it on and it's day. I'm just confused, lol.


----------



## Music_123

im pretty sure,that the shops will change clothes,because i've been searching all of the botique XD


----------



## gnoixaim

Omg, I just re-read my post. FAIL ON GRAMMAR, lol. "I trying" >.>


----------



## waddict

gnoixaim said:


> I know that, but sometimes I turn my DS off (when it's night) and then 10 minutes later I turn it on and it's day. I'm just confused, lol.



You're not the only one.
I can't tell the difference between Night and Day in this game either.
The afternoon looks like it's 12PM.
The only way I can genuinely tell the time is going into battle.


----------



## BellGreen

Does anyone have an Eevee that they don't want? Or, can anyone tell me where they caught it? I want to spoil it in Amie so it becomes Sylveon.


----------



## Music_123

i tted in 3ds clock,and the clothes do change! yes!


----------



## gnoixaim

Music_123 said:


> i tted in 3ds clock,and the clothes do change! yes!


Oh gosh!! TT'ing for Pokemon is going to be a thing now, LOL.


----------



## waddict

Alright, practice radaring for Drifloon now...
Any PokeRadar tips, Veterans?
I didn't actually play Platinum that much...


----------



## Music_123

im the first one who tried it! i invented pokemon time travel. LOL


----------



## Silversea

Poke radar in Platinum was easier. Basically the furthest rustling grass was guaranteed to be the pokemon you are chaining if it fell under certain conditions (larger than 3 spaces away, etc.). I can't get a chain of more than 2 in this game...

Of course you need a patch of grass large enough. If you noticed none of the grass fit the conditions, its best not to try any of them. Instead recharge it and try again.


----------



## oath2order

waddict said:


> You're not the only one.
> I can't tell the difference between Night and Day in this game either.
> The afternoon looks like it's 12PM.
> The only way I can genuinely tell the time is going into battle.



This is so true omg.


----------



## Silversea

Its night right now in my game and it looks pretty dark. The pokemon are shadowed and the sky is black. I can tell outside of battle easily.


----------



## th8827

In the GTS, if you pick Options, you can disable people seeking "Special pokemon"!

And if you press the Magnifying glass button after a search, you can filter the results to show only requests for Pok?mon that you have.


----------



## Farobi

WOOT MY CHESTNAUGHT AND CHARIZARD EVOLVED SIMULTANEOUSLY :,D

- - - Post Merge - - -

theyre pre-evos*


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Thought I'd have an hour of catching before I go to work. All I seem to be finding on Route 10 are Eevees. Considering catching many so I can get all the evolutions, but that'll probably wait until post-game. 

Currently, my team is this:
Binacle Lv.20
Inkay Lv.22
Quilladin Lv.27
Honedge Lv.26
Floette Lv.24
Fletchinder Lv.25

I still think Quilladin looks ridiculous.

I think I want to use Helioptile and Skrelp, however. Anyone got any ideas who I could replace to put those in? Also I haven't even looked at every new Pokemon yet, so I might find myself wanting to use others.


----------



## Touko

Team now:

Delphox - Lv57
Venusaur - Lv48
Lucario - Lv48
Lapras - Lv46
Floette - Lv19
Minus (In a japanese name) - Lv22

I'm just training Minus and Floette for someone (hence, that's why they're low lvl)
But my original two that was replaced by them were:

Blaziken - Lv50
Swirlix - Lv49

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woop Delphox just level'd to Lv58 lol


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I like my Inkay, but from the moves it is learning it seems to be more of a gimmicky support Pokemon than anything else. Will keep training it for now though, might as well evolve it.


----------



## Farobi

Anyone wanna help me evolve my Slowpoke?


----------



## Jake

Farobi said:


> WOOT MY CHESTNAUGHT AND CHARIZARD EVOLVED SIMULTANEOUSLY :,D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> theyre pre-evos*



i feel you, same thing just happened for quilladin and worturtle!


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I have 4 badges and am currently at the power plant.  Team is:
Lv 38 Mega Blaziken
Lv 40 Pikachu
Lv 34 Lapras
Lv 38 Delphox
Lv 37 Meowstic
Lv 38 Mega Charizard X

I'm a bit Fire-heavy I know.  I keep thinking I should box Blaziken and train something else instead.  After I've finished at the power plant I'll go back to the beginning and pick up the Pokemon I missed on my first pass.  Any ideas of what would make a good addition?


----------



## Jake

omfg i hate pokemon amie and let me tell you why and hopefully you can help me out here. whenever it tells me to make faces, i almost always get 'make a huge smile' or 'make a winky face'
now let me tell you these lips are so botoxed and filled with silicone i don't know why but it never registers me when i'm smiling no matter how hard i try (which I dont understand because HELLO HAVE YOU SEEN THESE LIPS?)

and this might sound racist but like my eyes aren't asian but they aren't not asian so they're like in the middle anyway they're really thin so the game doesn't register me as winking even THOUGH I AM
*OK I JUST FIGURED OUT THE WINKY FACE ONE I HAVE TO PULL MY OPEN EYE OPEN WITH MY FINGERS AND THEN GUESS WHAT... IT GIVES ME 'CLOSE BOTH EYES' AND I DON'T EVEN HAVE TO CLOSE MY EYES FOR IT TO REGISTER IT JUST DOES IT AS SOON AS IT HAPPENS B/COS OF MY NOT-ASIANNESS*

so any anyone give me some tips b/cos you know


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

i think yo face is lovely

Ugh , I hate pokemon-amie to. I see no point in it , I know it gives friendship to pokemon or something idk?. I just find it really werid for some reason.


----------



## gnoixaim

Twilight Sparkle said:


> i think yo face is lovely
> 
> Ugh , I hate pokemon-amie to. I see no point in it , I know it gives friendship to pokemon or something idk?. I just find it really werid for some reason.



It has it's perks during battle  Higher chance to crit, less likely to die, and are able to cure themselves from poison/para/etc. "because they love you so much" Lol


----------



## Silversea

Who is going to collect all the Vivillons?

I'd like to haha but its going to be a huge effort.


----------



## insaneluzer

Jake, I have the same problem with the facial recognition on Pokemon Amie and I'm seriously not Asian. XD I guess I inherited my grandmother's almond-shaped eyes. It NEVER picks up that I'm smiling, though. Pokemon X thinks I'm depressed or something. D:


----------



## Farobi

nvm


----------



## Jake

insaneluzer said:


> Jake, I have the same problem with the facial recognition on Pokemon Amie and I'm seriously not Asian. XD I guess I inherited my grandmother's almond-shaped eyes. It NEVER picks up that I'm smiling, though. Pokemon X thinks I'm depressed or something. D:



DO YOU FEEL THE PAIN I AM EXPERIENCE HERE!! WHY......

Not trying to sound racist, but i'm only slightly asian looking. Imagine the people in Japan like they must be having a really hard time...


----------



## gnoixaim

Jake. said:


> DO YOU FEEL THE PAIN I AM EXPERIENCE HERE!! WHY......
> 
> Not trying to sound racist, but i'm only slightly asian looking. Imagine the people in Japan like they must be having a really hard time...



Lol, well ~ I guess it's time to go mess with the facial recognition thing in Pokemon Amie. (I'm asian) Hahaa


----------



## th8827

What is this facial feature recognition game that you speak of?

Also, try giving your Pokemon belly rubs.


----------



## Farobi

mr mime looks creepy af


----------



## gnoixaim

th8827 said:


> What is this facial feature recognition game that you speak of?
> 
> Also, try giving your Pokemon belly rubs.



In Pokemon Amie, sometimes there's a face/icon thing on the bottom left. I think that's how you activate it?


----------



## Farobi

Yey I evolved Aurora in the Fairy-gym :>

Now I just need to evolve Slowpoke for a fully-evolved team (damn those HM moves) >.<


----------



## th8827

I was wondering what that was for... Do you tap it, or does it activate when it is on?

@Farobi: Are you going for Slowking?


----------



## gnoixaim

th8827 said:


> I was wondering what that was for... Do you tap it, or does it activate when it is on?
> 
> @Farobi: Are you going for Slowking?



I have no idea actually, but when I tap on it - it's no longer on the screen. But the Pokemon looks/pays attention to you? I usually just bypass it....


----------



## Farobi

th8827 said:


> @Farobi: Are you going for Slowking?



Yup!


----------



## insaneluzer

I get the facial recognition thing to activate by tilting my head to the side. The face in the bottom left corner just means that your 3ds recognizes that there's a face in front of the camera. Try pulling your device a little further away from your face to make the icon come back if it's not there, I have to do that sometimes because I have bad eyesight and I hold my 3ds screen right in front of my face when I'm playing.


----------



## th8827

The Goomy line are special attackers, right? I need to know what I should train in Super Training.


----------



## insaneluzer

Does anybody know what the benefits of staying in Hotel Richissime are? I want to try it, but 100,000 poke is a lot to pay... :/


----------



## th8827

You can save, pay, and if it seems pointless, reset.


----------



## insaneluzer

Oh god, I think I just walked into a haunted building! /hidesunderblanket O_O'

th8827: I would do that, but I don't want to be the first to try! Haha! It's just that some things that you can do on this game force you to save right as you choose the option, and I don't want to risk it. ^ ^; I'd rather save my money for the expensive shop in Lumiose!


----------



## th8827

Wow. The fairy type leader is the easiest trainer in the building. I managed to beat her with one fainting (due to bad type matchup), while the other trainers usually whipped out half my team...

And I fought her with a weakened team. (I wanted to check out her moves before going all the way out and healing)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Need some people to add me so I can get a better variety in my Friend Safari.
Friend code is














<-----
PM me your friend code if you add me.


----------



## Gingersnap

Hey I was wondering if I could get some team building help! Right now for my final team I'm leaning towards...
Delphox (Fire/Psychic)
Gardevoir (Psychic/Fairy)
Roserade (Grass/Poison)
Vaporeon (Water)
and Noivern (Flying/Dragon) 
I have no idea what to put in my final slot though! Any ideas?


----------



## l3lossom

I feel so far behind everyone. o uo; 
I'm only up to the 5th gym...


----------



## ChibiSylph

Anyone else mad that the poke bank won't be up and running till December? I've got the prefect team waiting for me back in white two along with more than 20 rare Pokemon. And I wanna use my awesome team on the elite four and champ, I'm to scared to use the team I have now o.o and the dude at the entrance of victory road kicked my butt(I still won).


----------



## Sheepish

Gingersnap said:


> Hey I was wondering if I could get some team building help! Right now for my final team I'm leaning towards...
> Delphox (Fire/Psychic)
> Gardevoir (Psychic/Fairy)
> Roserade (Grass/Poison)
> Vaporeon (Water)
> and Noivern (Flying/Dragon)
> I have no idea what to put in my final slot though! Any ideas?



All your guys are specially-based, so I think it'd be a good idea to throw in something that can hit on the physical side.
Tyrantrum served me well in my run through, if you don't mind having another dragon. I've also been hearing a lot of good things about Aegislash.


----------



## ChibiSylph

Gingersnap said:


> Hey I was wondering if I could get some team building help! Right now for my final team I'm leaning towards...
> Delphox (Fire/Psychic)
> Gardevoir (Psychic/Fairy)
> Roserade (Grass/Poison)
> Vaporeon (Water)
> and Noivern (Flying/Dragon)
> I have no idea what to put in my final slot though! Any ideas?



A Lucario, which is a fighting and steel which u have neither of. And you get it for free from that one gym leader so...


----------



## insaneluzer

Update on my current team! I'm demolishing all of the trainers/gym leaders I've been battling lately, so I'm going to kind of try to pick up the pace. I don't need to train these guys so hardcore anymore... feels weird. ^ ^'

Steelix lvl 50 steel/ground
Pidgeot lvl 49 normal/flying
Simisage lvl 50 grass
Blaziken lvl 50 fire/fighting
Greninja lvl 49 water/dark
Lucario lvl 46 fighting/steel

What do you guys think? Should I keep this team all the way through, or could I use a different pokemon to switch out for (for example) Pidgeot or Steelix?

ChibiSylph: I never got Black/White or Black 2/White 2, so the poke bank thing not being online yet doesn't affect me. I'm going through this game kind of quickly, though, so I can understand why those who were looking forward to using it would be disappointed. I'd just plan for a second playthrough where I'd use my saved up pokemon if I were you, though.


----------



## Gingersnap

I currently have a Pancham on my team I'm growing fond of, so I might keep him.
I'm also thinking of ditching Ralts and getting a Sylveon, Squirtle being my water type instead of Vaporeon.
Ugh this is hard I want every Pokemon.


----------



## dollydaydream

I just finished the pokeball factory bit and this is my team so far.
Greninja- lvl 58
Raichu- lvl 57
Charizard- lvl 57
Auroras- lvl 40
meowstic- lvl 45

I'm not sure what to go with for my last pokemon, any comments?


----------



## Midoriya

So I beat the elite four and champion yesterday with this team:

Greninja (Froggie) level 66 - Water/Dark
Florges (Flower) level 66 - Fairy
Goodra level 65 - Dragon
Aegislash (Sword) level 65 - Steel/Ghost
Hawlucha (Bird) level 65 - Fighting/Flying
Venusaur level 50 - Grass/Poison


I decided since I finished X I'm going to play Y now, use mega evolution, and trade over some of the post-game Pokemon from X so I can train them.  I'll start with Fennekin this time, trade over a level 5 Chespin that Shauna trades after beating the elite four, and trade over a Ralts with the mega evolution item that Diantha gives after beating the e4 and champion.  I'm going to try to take my time this time and grasp every concept I can while playing.  I'll post later with updates.

EDIT: And I'm going to play as a girl this time (Since I played as a boy the first time since I'm a guy)


----------



## insaneluzer

What is the post-game content like in these games? I've heard it's more involved than previous games, like it's actually worth it to keep playing these after defeating the E4 and stuff.


----------



## Sheepish

insaneluzer said:


> What is the post-game content like in these games? I've heard it's more involved than previous games, like it's actually worth it to keep playing these after defeating the E4 and stuff.



Eh, it's nothing substantial, really.

A few extra legendaries, a small series of quests, more Mega stones, an area where you can capture Pok?mon with their hidden abilities, a new battle facility... I think that's it?


----------



## Midoriya

insaneluzer said:


> What is the post-game content like in these games? I've heard it's more involved than previous games, like it's actually worth it to keep playing these after defeating the E4 and stuff.



I haven't played it, and don't intend to, but I know a new city opens up in post-game and there's various places unlocked where you can catch legendaries and events happen in the post-game.  Whenever you beat the game, Shauna will trade you the first form of the starter yours was good against as a level 5, and Diantha, the champion, in Lumiose city's south boulevard cafe where you first met her will trade you a level 5 ralts with a gardevoirite attached to it.  I don't know much else about the post-game.



EDIT: Does anyone know how to trade with yourself?  I only have one 3DS, and they confirmed you only need one to trade between your own Pokemon X and Y games, but I don't know how.  Please help!


----------



## th8827

I just beat the Pokeball Factory, and my team is:

lvl 43 Greninja (McNinja)
lvl 38 Malamar (Cpt.Calamari)
lvl 41 Talonflame (Fletcher)
lvl 38 Duoblade (Excalibur)
lvl 39 Barbarable (Cthulhu)
lvl 36 Goomy (Nidhoggr)


----------



## Midoriya

EDIT: Does anyone know how to trade with yourself? I only have one 3DS, and they confirmed you only need one to trade between your own Pokemon X and Y games, but I don't know how. Please help!


Does anyone know how to do this?  I can't remember the page Serebii confirmed it on.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

th8827 said:


> I just beat the Pokeball Factory, and my team is:
> 
> lvl 43 Greninja (McNinja)
> lvl 38 Malamar (Cpt.Calamari)
> lvl 41 Talonflame (Fletcher)
> lvl 38 Duoblade (Excalibur)
> lvl 39 Barbarable (Cthulhu)
> lvl 36 Goomy (Nidhoggr)



How are Barbarable and Malamar working out for you? I have Binacle and Inkay in my team, not sure if I'm going to keep them or not though.


----------



## Sheepish

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> EDIT: Does anyone know how to trade with yourself? I only have one 3DS, and they confirmed you only need one to trade between your own Pokemon X and Y games, but I don't know how. Please help!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to do this?  I can't remember the page Serebii confirmed it on.



Maybe you can use the GTS?
Use the new game to put up a bad Pok?mon asking for the one you're planning to trade over, load up the other game, and use that to look for that bad Pok?mon.


----------



## th8827

Suave_Spencer said:


> How are Barbarable and Malamar working out for you? I have Binacle and Inkay in my team, not sure if I'm going to keep them or not though.



Malamar is working really great. He had trouble against the fairy gym, but that is because of Fairies...

Barbaracle just evolved, but he has been doing pretty well, too. I like him.


----------



## Jarrad

The ending to this game is beautiful... I almost shed a tear


----------



## Gingersnap

Caught Snorlax and Tuxedo Mask the Budew is now a Roselia
Time to level up my Squirtle by catching some pokes outside the daycare center!


----------



## Jinglefruit

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> EDIT: Does anyone know how to trade with yourself? I only have one 3DS, and they confirmed you only need one to trade between your own Pokemon X and Y games, but I don't know how. Please help!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to do this?  I can't remember the page Serebii confirmed it on.



You can do it via Pok?mon bank, but that doesn't release until Dec 27th. So I think it'd be better to trade with someone else to move stuff. ~ Or as someone said, put pidgeys in the GTS asking for what you want to send over.


----------



## Midoriya

I decided just not to trade between my games.  I'll take a different route instead.


----------



## Music_123

Cheese and Crackers! Calem has A mega ring too


----------



## Jarrad

I hope that you can find shiny pkmn in the safari zone


----------



## Silversea

Jarrad said:


> The ending to this game is beautiful... I almost shed a tear



Agreed! They definitely portrayed the story rather well, despite not focusing on it too much except for a small section of the game.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Still trying to catch a Zangoose. Is anyone with X having problems catching Seviper and want to trade? It's really bothering me now.


----------



## Jarrad

I just found a wartortle in my safari zone... Is this real life?


----------



## Music_123

Just got Xeneas for free XD


----------



## Sheepish

Jarrad said:


> I just found a wartortle in my safari zone... Is this real life?



Lucky! Maybe you can get one with Rain Dish.


----------



## Music_123

what's rain dish?


----------



## Jarrad

Music_123 said:


> what's rain dish?



Dream world ability

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheepish said:


> Lucky! Maybe you can get one with Rain Dish.



Hopefully! The guy whose type it was plays Pokemon so I'll keep a look out for whenever he's online! 
OMG I'm going to start my own wartortle farm!

--SELLING WARTORTLES-- LOL


----------



## Music_123

ohh..OK


----------



## Suave_Spencer

One of the Psychics on Route 10 says something about your Pokemon having power levels over 9000...


----------



## Music_123

next to magenta pokemon center,Centrico Plaza,in the towe,Vernal avenue shop medicine,North boulevard 1F rest,North boulevard 1F Art


----------



## KarlaKGB

The person does not need to be online for you to get hidden abilities in their Safari. Serebii is wrong.


----------



## Jarrad

Pls little fraxure u have nowhere to run or hide, plus u r dying a slow painful death due to my venusaurs toxic omg just go in the pokeball


----------



## Zeiro

I'm in Coumarine and just got my fourth gym badge. Now I can use Fly and stuff and tend to my berry farm properly. Kalos is a really beautiful region, sometimes I just stop and stare. I got the Mega Stone so I can do Mega Evolutions now. Now I'm in the house that plays music. It's playing that sad piano theme that played in Pokemon B/W when Bianca's dad was trying to take her back home with him. "What do you think? Does it remind you of anything?" Uh hell yeah. *holds back tears* Well this is my current team. 

-Greninja (Lv. 40)
-Venusaur (Lv. 40)
-Blaziken (Lv. 41)
-Heliolisk (Lv. 40)
-Sylveon (Lv. 40)


----------



## Music_123

why?why did i say yes to being Looker's Crime fighting partner?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

The wold Pokemon lists on the internet still conflict a little, it's proving to be unhelpful. On the other hand, the fact that Sweet Scent makes it much easier to find hordes is so useful. Currently catching things on Route 11, although I'm starting to get a little irritated by the fact I seem to be spending more time catching things than progressing with the story.


----------



## Jarrad

Woo raindish wartortle!


----------



## Music_123

the clothes change,but most of them don't XD


----------



## Silversea

Looking for vivillon varieties, anyone want to trade (I have High plains)?


----------



## BellGreen

Anyone know where I could find Eevee? Where can you catch one?


----------



## Ricardo

BellBringerGreen said:


> Anyone know where I could find Eevee? Where can you catch one?



route 10


----------



## Midoriya

My Pokemon X completed run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 66
Florges (Flower) level 66
Goodra level 65
Aegislash (Sword) level 65
Hawlucha (Bird) level 65
Venusaur level 50


I just got my first gym badge on my Pokemon Y run.  Here's my team so far:

Chespin (Otter) level 15
Torchic level 14


----------



## Sheepish

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> My Pokemon X completed run:
> 
> Greninja (Froggie) level 66
> Florges (Flower) level 66
> Goodra level 65
> Aegislash (Sword) level 65
> Hawlucha (Bird) level 65
> Venusaur level 50
> 
> 
> I just got my first gym badge on my Pokemon Y run.  Here's my team so far:
> 
> Chespin (Otter) level 15
> Torchic level 14



How were Aegislash and Goodra? I'll probably be using them for my next run...


----------



## Midoriya

Sheepish said:


> How were Aegislash and Goodra? I'll probably be using them for my next run...



They're good.  Aegislash is an all-around mon' with attacking and defending from what I've experienced using them, and Goodra is leaning more attacking-wise.  They're both really good Pokemon though.


----------



## Music_123

my team in Y is:
Xerneas LVL 50
Yvetal LVL 56
Delphox LVL 63
Blaziken LVL 82
Sylveon/Mantke(if i need to use surf) LVL 65
Venusaur LVL 64

*Finished Elite 4 at October 13,2013*


----------



## Farobi

My team at the moment. Everyone's around 47-48 but Slowking is 40. I'm mid-way at the Frost Cavern.

Slowking
Chestnaught
Florges (freakin' awesome 'Mon, btw)
Lucario
Charizard
Aurorus


----------



## Music_123

i did plan on using my Amaura but..It couldnt use surf


----------



## Sheepish

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> They're good.  Aegislash is an all-around mon' with attacking and defending from what I've experienced using them, and Goodra is leaning more attacking-wise.  They're both really good Pokemon though.



That's good to hear.
Aegislash's ability seems really interesting.


----------



## Music_123

should i go with pony or pig tails?


----------



## Farobi

Music_123 said:


> i did plan on using my Amaura but..It couldnt use surf



ikr. she's the most useless member in my team right now, due to all those common weaknesses and mediocre speed. i like how she looks though, so i may just keep her until i find someone good enough to replace her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also thought she learned surf but nooo


----------



## Music_123

when i learned it couldnt use Surf i didnt use it,but seriously,which should i choose? Pig tails or Ponytail?


----------



## Sheepish

Farobi said:


> ikr. she's the most useless member in my team right now, due to all those common weaknesses and mediocre speed.



Aw, that's a shame. I was thinking of using Amaura as well.
Guess I'll start considering alternatives...


----------



## Zeiro

Sheepish said:


> Aw, that's a shame. I was thinking of using Amaura as well.
> Guess I'll start considering alternatives...


If you're looking for another cute reptile, you could always go with the Electric/Normal-type Heliolisk. It can also learn Surf, which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Silversea

Aha, found the mystery of the "You found X in the aftermath." I did always wonder what those berry trees in the background were.

http://www.serebii.net/xy/wilditems.shtml


----------



## Sheepish

Reizo-Trepe said:


> If you're looking for another cute reptile, you could always go with the Electric/Normal-type Heliolisk. It can also learn Surf, which is pretty awesome.



Heliolisk is great; I used one in my first run. It feels like it has a fairly narrow special movepool, but Thunderbolt + Surf worked pretty well in-game.


----------



## ayeeprill

Having such problems choosing a team. Right now on X I have:

Delphox. I am ADORING how she brandishes the wand! Definitely a great starter, I love her.
Blastoise. Original starter from Red. 
Pidgeot. Flyer. I love Pidgeot, but I hate having to have a flyer in my team.
Gardevoir. My all time FAVORITE Pokemon! I have to use her whenever I can, basically.
Mawile. An absolute MACHINE with the added Fairy-typing.
Aurorus. The cutest thing and not a bad Pokemon either!

I also have been keeping the Lucario Korrina gave me at the daycare.

My only dilemma is that there are SO many I want to use! My current six, Leafeon, Ampharos, Lapras, Meinshao, Goodra, and probably a couple more I am forgetting. Only ones I am positively keeping are Delphox, Mawile, and Gardevoir.


----------



## Silversea

Hydro pump is safdjasfksa. It never hits. At least thunder hits better in rain.


----------



## Zeiro

Anyone discover that coupon/discount thing for Lumiose's clothing shop? I'm considering buying a shirt, but I don't wanna waste all my money.


----------



## Music_123

im pretty sure thats a rumor,i might be wrong though


----------



## gnoixaim

Spoiler: Storyline Spoiler (?) (I'm not at the end yet though)



But...I do just have to say, OF COURSE THAT MAN WOULD HAVE A CUTE FLOWER FAIRY POKEMON. Awehhhh <3


----------



## Silversea

gnoixaim said:


> Spoiler: Storyline Spoiler (?) (I'm not at the end yet though)
> 
> 
> 
> But...I do just have to say, OF COURSE THAT MAN WOULD HAVE A CUTE FLOWER FAIRY POKEMON. Awehhhh <3





Spoiler



That Floe^tte isn't a form you can get is it? Its like a Yveltal Floe^tte.


----------



## gnoixaim

Silversea said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That Floe^tte isn't a form you can get is it? Its like a Yveltal Floe^tte.





Spoiler: Spoiler



I'm not sure... I know there are different Flabebe colors you can catch, just not sure if that stays the same flower color when they evolve into Floette. I just know they're freaken adorable, hahah! <3


----------



## th8827

I love the idea of the Pokeball Factory, but I was a bit underwhelmed by it. For some reason, I was expecting a Willy Wonka-ish experience there...


----------



## Zeiro

Music_123 said:


> im pretty sure thats a rumor,i might be wrong though


And older lady in the store mentions it.


----------



## Touko

I just changed my character's look! :3


----------



## ForgottenT

Silversea said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That Floe^tte isn't a form you can get is it? Its like a Yveltal Floe^tte.



My guess is that it will be an event pokemon.


----------



## Farobi

Touko said:


> View attachment 15513
> 
> I just changed my character's look! :3


Where can we change hairstyles?


----------



## Touko

Farobi said:


> Where can we change hairstyles?



Lumiose City, there's a salon there.


----------



## Farobi

Touko said:


> Lumiose City, there's a salon there.



Took me 15 minutes to find the Lysandre Cafe after the Gym battle. Welp, guess I'm going on a journey~


----------



## ForgottenT

Farobi said:


> Took me 15 minutes to find the Lysandre Cafe after the Gym battle. Welp, guess I'm going on a journey~



Took me around 2 hours to find the fancy clothe shop, I hate that city so much, worst design ever.


----------



## Touko

ForgottenT said:


> Took me around 2 hours to find the fancy clothe shop, I hate that city so much, worst design ever.



Lol same. I just use the Taxi.


----------



## th8827

Touko said:


> View attachment 15513
> 
> I just changed my character's look! :3



Where did you get that hairstyle? I only get the option of short, medium, and long...

Also, can you get the Hex Girl hairstyle?


----------



## Touko

th8827 said:


> Where did you get that hairstyle? I only get the option of short, medium, and long...
> 
> Also, can you get the Hex Girl hairstyle?



You have to unlock the hairstyle by doing the following stuff in Lumiose City:

Battle at the Restaurats Le Nah & Le Yeah (Triple battle for that)
Do all 3 jobs at the hotel something
Buy a set of clothing from the "stylish" boutique (If you get flower/firework effect instead of glitter when you change, then that's good)

Then go to the hairstylist and if the girl says something like she's captivated by your beauty, you've unlocked the hairstyles :3


----------



## th8827

What hairstyles are unlocked?


----------



## Touko

th8827 said:


> What hairstyles are unlocked?



Ponytail and the one I have - Pigtails. (For females)
I'm unsure for the males though.


----------



## th8827

I saw someone with the old man moustache and hairdo on my "passerby" list...

I was hoping for more choices...


----------



## Zeiro

Touko said:


> You have to unlock the hairstyle by doing the following stuff in Lumiose City:
> 
> Battle at the Restaurats Le Nah & Le Yeah (Triple battle for that)
> Do all 3 jobs at the hotel something
> Buy a set of clothing from the "stylish" boutique (If you get flower/firework effect instead of glitter when you change, then that's good)
> 
> Then go to the hairstylist and if the girl says something like she's captivated by your beauty, you've unlocked the hairstyles :3


Thanks! The basic boy's haircuts look like s**t. Do you have to buy a whole outfit from the fancy clothes store, or just a single piece of clothing from it?


----------



## Touko

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Thanks! The basic boy's haircuts look like s**t. Do you have to buy a whole outfit from the fancy clothes store, or just a single piece of clothing from it?



Something like a top and bottom or trenchcoat/other clothing that doesn't use bottoms.
Hats/accessories won't count so yeah ^^


----------



## Zeiro

Touko said:


> Something like a top and bottom or trenchcoat/other clothing that doesn't use bottoms.
> Hats/accessories won't count so yeah ^^


Mm, ok. Yeah boys have to wear pants (the dresses tab is blacked out entirely) so I guess I'll be saving up for shiny black pants or w/e and the fancy black shirt combo thing.


----------



## th8827

For boys, is the boys clothes still upstairs in the fancy boutique, or is it switched, with girls stuff upstairs?


----------



## Zeiro

th8827 said:


> For boys, is the boys clothes still upstairs, or is it switched, with girls stuff upstairs?


It's the same, boys' are upstairs and girls' are downstairs.


----------



## Farobi

Umm, my Chesnaught was battling a Relicanth and he fell asleep afterwards. Idk how that happened.


----------



## Zeiro

I think Relicanth can learn the move Yawn, which doesn't cause sleep for another turn. It probably used that on your Chesnaught.


----------



## Touko

Oh my god! I have to vent out my excitement here but I GOT SYLVEEEOOON! 
Even though I was rooting for Flareon since I gave up on trying to get Sylveon


----------



## Zeiro

Congratulations~! I spent a long time trying to get my Sylveon. It's hard work, but it's well worth it.

I unlocked one new haircut. It's called the medium perm. It looks like a fusion between Professor Sycamore's and Hilbert's (from B/W) and it's awesome. I wonder if I can unlock another?


----------



## ForgottenT

Ehh, I don't find it hard to get Sylveon.


----------



## Touko

I wasn't expecting to get it xD.


----------



## Farobi

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I think Relicanth can learn the move Yawn, which doesn't cause sleep for another turn. It probably used that on your Chesnaught.



Probably. My eyes were away from the screen haha. 

Once my Pokemon all reach level 50, I can accept any battles. 50 Flat I guess, PM me.


----------



## Farobi

BTW, how do you check the IVs of a Pokemon? Is it the green part of the Super Training feature? If a Pokemon has 31 IVs in all stats, does it make a circle?


----------



## KarlaKGB

No those are base stats. To check IVs, you need to calculate manually.


----------



## Jarrad

Farobi said:


> Probably. My eyes were away from the screen haha.
> 
> Once my Pokemon all reach level 50, I can accept any battles. 50 Flat I guess, PM me.



You know I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't yawn. My Scrafty once took a critical hit from a fairy move. He should of fainted, but he was left with one hp. I think that if you have a close relationship with your pkmn then you may start to see strange results in battle. The context shown was something along the lines of "Scrafty endured the hit by remembering the first time it met Jarrad." It's a new feature and I love it because I can finally feel like the pkmn that I train have actual personality.


----------



## Farobi

Jarrad said:


> You know I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't yawn. My Scrafty once took a critical hit from a fairy move. He should of fainted, but he was left with one hp. I think that if you have a close relationship with your pkmn then you may start to see strange results in battle. The context shown was something along the lines of "Scrafty endured the hit by remembering the first time it met Jarrad." It's a new feature and I love it because I can finally feel like the pkmn that I train have actual personality.


i love that feature too, the way i see it. 

I sincerely hope no one ever hacks the 3ds, it is such a magnificent system and hacking it would turn it for the worse


----------



## Horus

Oh hey guys, Global Link appears to be live now (Though, I'm having trouble logging in because my information is being "processed")


----------



## Stevey Queen

I still need to evolve my spiritzee. Would anybody like to trade back and forth with me please?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yup. Global Link is working now, though it's having some lag issues where everyone is trying to get on all at once.








Wish we could take pictures with our Pokemon like in HG/SS.


----------



## Farobi

what is a global link?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Farobi said:


> what is a global link?



http://www.pokemon-gl.com/


You go on there and can link your game up to the site and it will show you all of your achievements in the game, let you upload your photos, and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## th8827

LoveMcQueen said:


> I still need to evolve my spiritzee. Would anybody like to trade back and forth with me please?



I'll do it. Just give me a minute to catch a Phantump. I want to evolve one for me team.

EDIT: I'm ready whenever you are.

EDIT EDIT: I can watch this forever...

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/377178


----------



## Ricardo

Prof Gallows said:


> Yup. Global Link is working now, though it's having some lag issues where everyone is trying to get on all at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish we could take pictures with our Pokemon like in HG/SS.



There is always that one location where you could take a picture with Lapras. Sure it's one Pokemon, but its better than no Pokemon.


----------



## Silversea

Whimsicott is a fairy type?? Dark attacks are ineffective against it.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I'm beginning to think Starly are not available on Route 11. Could someone who has seen/caught one check their Pokedex and see if they are?

Edit: That's about the third time I've posted about not being able to find something and then found it moments later.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Whimsicott is a fairy type?? Dark attacks are ineffective against it.



I think so, grass and fairy I believe.


----------



## Silversea

Anyone tried battle maision yet? That place is insanely hard. Can't get past #12. OP scolipede was not cool at all. X-scissor needs nerf, how does it one-shot my entire team when it was ineffective on two of my high-defense pokemon.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Silversea said:


> Anyone tried battle maision yet? That place is insanely hard. Can't get past #12. OP scolipede was not cool at all. X-scissor needs nerf, how does it one-shot my entire team when it was ineffective on two of my high-defense pokemon.



Unless it had a power boost, it's only 80 base power. Was it a Scizor? Also if it's anything like the equivalent places in previous games, the opponent Pokemon probably have EV training.

Having a break from playing as my 3DS needs charging and there's no where to sit in my room that's near a socket. About halfway through Reflection Cave, with one Pokemon left to find in there. I'm thinking of taking Fletchinder out of my team, it really isn't learning anything good. May let it evolve then replace it. Floette is the same, I don't think it'll stay in my team any longer. I know I'll be using Skrelp, but I'm not sure which other.


----------



## Gizmodo

I am so obsessed with this game, best pokemon in a LONG time
Bought Y a few hours ago
needed Y as i need Tyranitar<3

Current team is Pikachu, Squirtle, Braixen, Pansage
all are level 16.. will evolve Pansage when hes level 43 

Pikachu and Braixen are girls (reset for Braixen for ages -_-)
Squirtle, Pansage boys


----------



## Sheepish

If anyone's still having issues getting into the Lumiose Boutique, here's a stylishness guide taken from the guidebook:
http://i.imgur.com/qcRZPpJ.jpg


----------



## Cobber

Gizmodo said:


> I am so obsessed with this game, best pokemon in a LONG time
> Bought Y a few hours ago
> needed Y as i need Tyranitar<3
> 
> Current team is Pikachu, Squirtle, Braixen, Pansage
> all are level 16.. will evolve Pansage when hes level 43
> 
> Pikachu and Braixen are girls (reset for Braixen for ages -_-)
> Squirtle, Pansage boys




Squirtle rules. Just sayin.


----------



## Gizmodo

Cobber said:


> Squirtle rules. Just sayin.



Yes yes he does <3
my fave pokemon of all time


----------



## Cobber

Same here!


----------



## Gingersnap

I just really want more hair styles.
My current one is cute but still.
Just entered Glittering Cave, replaced Pancham with a Mienfoo named Curly Brace (+10 if you get ref.)


----------



## Jarrad

Gizmodo said:


> I am so obsessed with this game, best pokemon in a LONG time
> Bought Y a few hours ago
> needed Y as i need Tyranitar<3
> 
> Current team is Pikachu, Squirtle, Braixen, Pansage
> all are level 16.. will evolve Pansage when hes level 43
> 
> Pikachu and Braixen are girls (reset for Braixen for ages -_-)
> Squirtle, Pansage boys



Uh you can get Tyranitar in both versions of the game.


----------



## Gizmodo

Jarrad said:


> Uh you can get Tyranitar in both versions of the game.



I thought it was Aggron in X
and Tyranitar in Y

but you can get the Mega stone for Tyranitar in X 

Either way i prefer the legendary in y


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Sheepish said:


> If anyone's still having issues getting into the Lumiose Boutique, here's a stylishness guide taken from the guidebook:
> http://i.imgur.com/qcRZPpJ.jpg



Is the guidebook worth buying? I cancelled my order from Amazon as they messed up the order, but if it's worth it I'll probably pick it up next time I'm out.


----------



## KarlaKGB

I like the new Battle Maison, less grindier than before.


----------



## Jarrad

Gizmodo said:


> I thought it was Aggron in X
> and Tyranitar in Y
> 
> but you can get the Mega stone for Tyranitar in X
> 
> Either way i prefer the legendary in y



Oh I meant post game.


----------



## Gizmodo

Squirtle just evolved ( now hes no longer really cute haha

Braixen, Wartortle, Pikachu & Pansage are all level 16 
Just  entered Camphrier town
College is closed tomorrow so will play more tomorrow as i dont want to rush too far through today


----------



## KarlaKGB

EV training is still easy the old way - 50 EVs per horde battle with Pokerus and the appropriate power item equipped.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I beat the game on the 14th. I encountered Zapdos in the wild when I was looking for a Furfrou. I was just like O-O x5. It didn't let me battle it or anything though.


----------



## gnoixaim

Gizmodo said:


> Squirtle just evolved ( now hes no longer really cute haha
> 
> Braixen, Wartortle, Pikachu & Pansage are all level 16
> Just  entered Camphrier town
> College is closed tomorrow so will play more tomorrow as i dont want to rush too far through today



Whaaa? No longer cute? I LOVE Blastoise, he's been my favorite ever since the beginning <3 (and of course in Mewtwo Strikes Back, LOL)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> I beat the game on the 14th. I encountered Zapdos in the wild when I was looking for a Furfrou. I was just like O-O x5. It didn't let me battle it or anything though.



Same happens to me with Moltres
after a few times of appearin  like that it'll go to a cave somewhere where you can battle it properly


----------



## Sheepish

Suave_Spencer said:


> Is the guidebook worth buying? I cancelled my order from Amazon as they messed up the order, but if it's worth it I'll probably pick it up next time I'm out.



No idea; I just saw the image posted elsewhere, and thought I'd share it, haha.


----------



## Music_123

who is the girl in the right desk of the Pokemon PR Studio?? also how can you change your pixelated trainer into a gym/elite 4 person? my friend has it,and it looked cute!


----------



## Sheepish

Music_123 said:


> who is the girl in the right desk of the Pokemon PR Studio?? also how can you change your pixelated trainer into a gym/elite 4 person? my friend has it,and it looked cute!



She gives you extra effects for your PR video when you get stylish enough (here's a guide to stylishness: http://i.imgur.com/qcRZPpJ.jpg)

And to change your icon, go to your own profile (PSS > button next to the internet one > second page > profile), click on the big button with your image and name, and select 'Public Icon'.


----------



## Music_123

ok,how can you get more money? without going to the elite 4?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Amulet coin and battle in the Battle Chateau, easy $$$


----------



## Sheepish

There's also the Prize Money O-Power.


----------



## Midoriya

th8827 said:


> I'll do it. Just give me a minute to catch a Phantump. I want to evolve one for me team.
> 
> EDIT: I'm ready whenever you are.
> 
> EDIT EDIT: I can watch this forever...
> 
> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/377178




XD, that's hilarious.


Update:


My completed Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 66
Florges (Flower) level 66
Goodra level 65
Aegislash (Sword) level 65
Hawlucha (Bird) level 65
Venusaur level 50


My ongoing Pokemon Y run:

Just made it to Lumiose City.

Quilladin (Otter) level 17
Combusken level 17
Squirtle (Turtle) level 10


----------



## Music_123

i lost 50,000 poke dollars.well i just need to finish the elite four again,which i did XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

also does anyone know where to get a gardevoirite and a Ralts?


----------



## Thunder

Sheepish said:


> If anyone's still having issues getting into the Lumiose Boutique, here's a stylishness guide taken from the guidebook:
> http://i.imgur.com/qcRZPpJ.jpg



Ah, thanks. This'll come in handy.


----------



## Ricardo

Music_123 said:


> i lost 50,000 poke dollars.well i just need to finish the elite four again,which i did XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also does anyone know where to get a gardevoirite and a Ralts?



Cafe Soleil on South Boulevard


----------



## Farobi

I dont _get_ O-Powers. Can anyone link me to a guide or explain it to me yourself?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Farobi said:


> I dont _get_ O-Powers. Can anyone link me to a guide or explain it to me yourself?



They are little bonuses that you can use on yourself or use on others online. It costs more energy to use them on yourself. Energy recharges over time. These bonuses don't have any effect on "formal" battles like online wifi or battle maison


----------



## Zeiro

I have every single Pokemon Prima guide since Diamond & Pearl, but I still need the one for X & Y. Anyone know if there's a special edition or not?


----------



## Gingersnap

Got a Tyrunt who've I nicknamed Dino Dan
Heading to the next town now!
Team Flare theme is amazing btw


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm so scared. I just went into a building in lumoise city and on the 2F, the lights flickered and this girl appeared out of nowhere behind me and her mouth looked like it was in stitches and she walked wierd. Like she would extend her leg forward and slowly slide up in that position. And then she said "no you're not the one". And vanished. Anybody else experience this? And can tell me what the heck just happened. It's in a building on north blvd, kinda near cafe triste.


----------



## Zeiro

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm so scared. I just went into a building in lumoise city and on the 2F, the lights flickered and this girl appeared out of nowhere behind me and her mouth looked like it was in stitches and she walked wierd. Like she would extend her leg forward and slowly slide up in that position. And then she said "no you're not the one". And vanished. Anybody else experience this? And can tell me what the heck just happened. It's in a building on north blvd, kinda near cafe triste.


I'll check this out once I'm done with 6th Gym Leader. You better not be trying to start a creepypasta based on that Lumiose City glitch.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I'll check this out once I'm done with 6th Gym Leader. You better not be trying to start a creepypasta based on that Lumiose City glitch.



I'm not. I looked it up too but nobody knows why she's there :'c

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also its not exactly by cafe triste. It's past the lumiose galette stand and directly across an alleyway.


----------



## Zeiro

Hmm... I've been here before, but there was nothing there and there's nothing here now. I wonder what the area is for?


----------



## l3lossom

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm so scared. I just went into a building in lumoise city and on the 2F, the lights flickered and this girl appeared out of nowhere behind me and her mouth looked like it was in stitches and she walked wierd. Like she would extend her leg forward and slowly slide up in that position. And then she said "no you're not the one". And vanished. Anybody else experience this? And can tell me what the heck just happened. It's in a building on north blvd, kinda near cafe triste.



I've seen that too. I got pretty creeped out as well lol. One of the people on the streets stated something about how the alleyways are scary so I thought that they were connected some how, but idk.


----------



## joku_muko

Can anyone tell me if fighting trainers is the only way to make Yen? I haven't ran into any other way yet. I'm not too far in though yet. Concerns me cause I want to keep catching Pokemon and I need the money for balls.


----------



## Thunder

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I'll check this out once I'm done with 6th Gym Leader. You better not be trying to start a creepypasta based on that Lumiose City glitch.



Nah, I saw it too.


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> Nah, I saw it too.


Mm, ok. Sounded a little too spoopy to be true. Anyone take a picture? I haven't seen it, though it may have something to do with game progression.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Mm, ok. Sounded a little too spoopy to be true. Anyone take a picture? I haven't seen it, though it may have something to do with game progression.


There's youtube videos of it, like this. And guide was delayed thanks to a print error.


----------



## Farobi

Sooo... how long have _you_ guys been playing the game?

I got it on October 12 @ around 12 AM est and 18 hours in~


----------



## KarlaKGB

It's the elevator ghost. I think there are other references to her in the game as well


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Farobi said:


> Sooo... how long have _you_ guys been playing the game?
> 
> I got it on October 12 @ around 12 AM est and 18 hours in~



Got it launch day around 9 am EST, I think 15~ hours in give or take. Training before I take on the third gym, too many close calls just fighting trainers.


----------



## gnoixaim

So I know someone posted this before.... but has anyone found the Lumiose Boutique coupon yet? I swear I've gone to EVERY STORE in the dang town and haven't found it yet. >.>


----------



## Zeiro

Tom said:


> There's youtube videos of it, like this. And guide was delayed thanks to a print error.


Ah, I went to that building before, but didn't feel like going to the floors. That is pretty creepy. Also, do you know when the guide will be released?



Farobi said:


> Sooo... how long have _you_ guys been playing the game?
> 
> I got it on October 12 @ around 12 AM est and 18 hours in~


Got mine October 11th, around 9 pm. I'm about 37 hours in and I have six gym badges.


----------



## Gingersnap

Just beat the 2nd gym!
Current team:
Roselia (Tuxedo Mask) Lvl 23
Wartortle (Caboose Jr) Lvl 22
Mienfoo (Curly Brace) Lvl 21
Pidgeotto (Gerald) Lvl 21
Braixen (Minerva) Lvl 22
Tyrunt (Dino Dan) Lvl 20


----------



## Silversea

Just finished an intense battle. My skarmory performed superbly, a shame its so slow. I want to post the awesomeness of the video, I wonder if I can...


----------



## Touko

I'm now heading to the Elite Four, time to stock up on some potions/revives.


----------



## Jake

i got bored so i got a slyveon lol


----------



## th8827

I see someone on my friends list dressed as the fairy gym leader. Where do you get costumes?


----------



## Zeiro

Wait, you mean in a battle or on your PSS? If you did on your PSS, they aren't quite costumes -- you can select other characters as your trainer icon. Go to PSS -> Profile -> touch your trainer icon -> Public Icon. I think there are some you need to unlock though. I don't see Valerie's icon.


----------



## th8827

This is news to me. I'm also disappointed that there is no Hex Girl icon available...


----------



## Thunder

So while wondertrading my Noibats I got Litwick, Metapod, Luvdisc, Torkoal, Foongus, Japanese Scatterbug, Eevee, Gurdurr, Bunnelby, and a male Combee.

much anger


----------



## Zeiro

My friend wonder-traded a Ralts and got Fennekin in return. I'm jealous.


----------



## Touko

I got Jolteon, Charmander and a japanese Eevee o:


----------



## Farobi

Im getting a shiny belsprout for my houndoor. Love ya youtube~


----------



## th8827

Staying at the 100,000 Hotel Richmeisser (sp?) increases your Pok?mon Amie affection with your entire team a lot.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

gnoixaim said:


> So I know someone posted this before.... but has anyone found the Lumiose Boutique coupon yet? I swear I've gone to EVERY STORE in the dang town and haven't found it yet. >.>



Bumping this up, I'd love to know this too
I don't want to waste money on clothes if it's possible to get them cheaper

- - - Post Merge - - -

I might breed a bunch of froakie and put them in the wonder trade, to give others a chance to get it


----------



## ForgottenT

I think I?m gonna hatch a ton of Charmander eggs, and then give them away on Wonder trade, I already have like 15 evees to give away 

Oh, and if anyone wants wartortle then PM me, I can catch them at my Safari 

I?m looking for Scizor, Froakie, and Togepi, I don?t need anything in return, but if you can get them at your safari I would appreciate it :3


----------



## Zeiro

I'll might breed some Bulbasaur for people since I happen to have a female Venusaur.


----------



## ForgottenT

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I'll might breed some Bulbasaur for people since I happen to have a female Venusaur.



It does not matter if it?s male or female, if you use Ditto


----------



## Jake

praise da looooooord


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jake, you are a god.
Thank you.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Ahhhh Wonder Trade, how I love thee....  I've been grinding my Honedge (now Doublade) and catching every Houndour I see to put up on Wonder Trade, the idea being that hopefully they'll find their way to people with Y (obviously I have X).  If you get a Wonder Traded Houndour called Fido, it probably originated from me.  I've put up two baby Fennekin (both male, named Dumbledore).  Anyhoo, what I've been getting in return has been interesting.  From the Japanese it's nearly always a Scatterbug, occasionally a Lv 4 male Pikachu.  The only decent trade I've had with a Japanese trader was a Lv 28 FEMALE Eevee who is now happily married to a male WT-ed Eevee called Nick and producing eggs every 5 minutes.  I'll put the babies up on WT as they hatch (apart from the ones I'm keeping for myself, of course).

On the other hand I've had some pretty good trades with Americans and Europeans.  Nick was from a German trader IIRC.  I've also had Hippopotas, Chatot, Simipour, Cubone, Omanyte, Wooper, Ralts, Luvdisc... some of which I've had problems catching myself, others I haven't met yet.  The most memorable is a Lv 1 male Froakie, which I was dead chuffed with.  Anything I don't want (common Pokemon with Japanese names, for example, I throw back into the WT pot.  So sorry guys if anyone's got a rubbish Pokemon from me...

I name all my trades, but I've noticed that very very few of the Pokemon I've received have names, apart from the Japanese ones which I can't read anyway.  So, Wonder Traders, do you prefer to get a named Pokemon, or not?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Ahhhh Wonder Trade, how I love thee....  I've been grinding my Honedge (now Doublade) and catching every Houndour I see to put up on Wonder Trade, the idea being that hopefully they'll find their way to people with Y (obviously I have X).  If you get a Wonder Traded Houndour called Fido, it probably originated from me.  I've put up two baby Fennekin (both male, named Dumbledore).  Anyhoo, what I've been getting in return has been interesting.  From the Japanese it's nearly always a Scatterbug, occasionally a Lv 4 male Pikachu.  The only decent trade I've had with a Japanese trader was a Lv 28 FEMALE Eevee who is now happily married to a male WT-ed Eevee called Nick and producing eggs every 5 minutes.  I'll put the babies up on WT as they hatch (apart from the ones I'm keeping for myself, of course).
> 
> On the other hand I've had some pretty good trades with Americans and Europeans.  Nick was from a German trader IIRC.  I've also had Hippopotas, Chatot, Simipour, Cubone, Omanyte, Wooper, Ralts, Luvdisc... some of which I've had problems catching myself, others I haven't met yet.  The most memorable is a Lv 1 male Froakie, which I was dead chuffed with.  Anything I don't want (common Pokemon with Japanese names, for example, I throw back into the WT pot.  So sorry guys if anyone's got a rubbish Pokemon from me...
> 
> I name all my trades, but I've noticed that very very few of the Pokemon I've received have names, apart from the Japanese ones which I can't read anyway.  So, Wonder Traders, do you prefer to get a named Pokemon, or not?



I like them having names, it's interesting to see the names people come up with 

I'm breeding a bunch of froakie To throw jn there


----------



## Jake

i got a chespin and charmander off wonder trade. charmander is level 1 and knows dragon pulse and dragon rush, and has solar power ability 8)


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Just beaten Ramos, although I seem to be a little under-levelled. It would have helped if I'd remembered to turn on EXP Share before the battle though. On the plus side, Fletchinder evolved into Talonflame in that battle. Quilladin still hasn't evolved though. I think I'll go back through the game now, catching all the fishing/surfing Pokemon I've missed. This means Floette might be out of my team, as I intend to replace her with Skrelp.


----------



## ForgottenT

lol in wondertrade I just traded my Gengar and got a Gastly..


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

ForgottenT said:


> lol in wondertrade I just traded my Gengar and got a Gastly..



I once wonder traded a panpour for a panpour...


----------



## Farobi

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I once wonder traded a panpour for a panpour...



Flabebe for flabebe...


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Scatterbug with a Japanese name for another Scatterbug with a Japanese name....  other trader was in Canada.


----------



## KarlaKGB

They've made breeding for good stats so much easier this generation, well done to Gamefreak!


----------



## Suave_Spencer

The fact that Team Flare use the word stylish to describe everything is really annoying. I do, however, really like the Power Plant music.


----------



## th8827

Can someone here give me a Ditto, so that I can start breeding? I am not at Pok?mon Village yet...

I am before the 7th Gym, and my party is...

lvl 43 Sliggoo (Nidhoggr)
lvl 43 Malamar (Cpt. Calamari)
lvl 45 Barbaracle (Cthulhu)
lvl 39 Trevenant (Yggdrasil)
lvl 47 Talonflame (Fletcher)
lbl 42 Duoblade (Excalibur)


----------



## Hamusuta

Sheepish said:


> What level is your team? Did you avoid any trainer battles? I'm kind of surprised to see people having issues with levelling since the Exp. Share makes it really easy to be over-levelled.
> 
> Can any of those guys learn Thunderbolt? My Heliolisk with Thunderbolt made quick work of Siebold.
> 
> 
> Looks like you've got a lot of tanky guys, but there's good type variety and nice coverage all around. How have Sligoo and Aurorus been working out for you? I plan on using them on my next run.


sorry for late reply, but ill tell you how they've been

aurorus was perfect <3 everything about it is amazing, the special attack is just UGH amazing, shes so beautiful as well, there was only one downside to her though... i had to spend half an hour soft resetting to get her to be a female lol.

but sligoo oh my god sligoo, as a goomy it was a PAIN TO TRAIN. but as a sligoo, yeah its fine i guess. i plan on evolving it soon, i just need to find some rain


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Is there any way to have a Pokemon be at full Enjoyment and Fullness in Pokemon Amie? I swear, I increase their enjoyment and then they are hungry, I feed them until they are full and then they want to play. 

On another note, I can't do the making faces game very often. Half the time it won't register that I am in fact tilting my head with my eyes bugged out and making a kissy face (I can only imagine how ridiculous I look) or making whatever facial expression the game brings up.


----------



## ForgottenT

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Is there any way to have a Pokemon be at full Enjoyment and Fullness in Pokemon Amie? I swear, I increase their enjoyment and then they are hungry, I feed them until they are full and then they want to play.
> 
> On another note, I can't do the making faces game very often. Half the time it won't register that I am in fact tilting my head with my eyes bugged out and making a kissy face (I can only imagine how ridiculous I look) or making whatever facial expression the game brings up.



Nope, I don?t see why you would want that anyways, since your friendships grows a lot when you feed them.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

ForgottenT said:


> Nope, I don?t see why you would want that anyways, since your friendships grows a lot when you feed them.


Well, I'm not too far off from having them be at full Affection. And it messes with my OCD lol


----------



## Volvagia

i found this guide on how to be more stylish
i hope it helps
(and sorry if this has been shared already;; )



Spoiler


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Volvagia said:


> i found this guide on how to be more stylish
> i hope it helps
> (and sorry if this has been shared already;; )
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I think it might have been shown already, but thanks for posting it anyway


----------



## Gizmodo

Current Team in Y 

Braixen, Pikachu, Wartortle, Tyranut, Sylveon, Lucario
Loving my team at the moment
just beat the 3rd gym


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Volvagia said:


> i found this guide on how to be more stylish
> i hope it helps
> (and sorry if this has been shared already;; )
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Good to know that the mega stone prices decrease. Imagine having to raise the money to get them all at full price. I've just beaten the Lumiose gym so this guide is going to be very useful, especially since most of the clothes I want are from the boutique.


----------



## Jarrad

Does anybody want to trade me for my dreamworld squirtle? (its ability is raindish). I've just hatched it!


----------



## Music_123

hmm.. i left my level 18 mawile in the daycare center and it only grew 7 LVLs ,btw i left it at 7:00 Am


----------



## ForgottenT

Music_123 said:


> hmm.. i left my level 18 mawile in the daycare center and it only grew 7 LVLs ,btw i left it at 7:00 Am



The more you walk around the more levels it will get.
You must not have walked around a lot.


----------



## Music_123

actually i have,alot XD


----------



## Jarrad

Music_123 said:


> actually i have,alot XD



I think it doesn't only depend on the distance you've walked. I put my espurr in and took it out post-game and it had grew 25 levels.


----------



## *Jordan*

I personally only like to catch my pokemon with good ol' pok?balls. I was off to go catch Xerneas, and you all know how difficult it can be to catch a legendary pokemon.

*Buys 80 pok?balls*.... Only uses two...

I guess I'm set for the rest of the game! Dx


----------



## Swiftstream

Can anybody help me?
I can't seem to get to the two towns/cities after camphrier town...
All the paths I go are blocked


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm glad I caught Xerneas with a Pokeball. Mewtwo wasn't easy to catch, so I used the Master Ball for the ultimate Pokemon.


----------



## Music_123

how can you unlock more styles in freuiser furfrou?


----------



## gnoixaim

Music_123 said:


> how can you unlock more styles in freuiser furfrou?



I styled my Furfrou 3 times and then all of a sudden more options appeared


----------



## Music_123

i styled my furfrou many times and i never got any,what kind of options were there?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Music_123 said:


> i styled my furfrou many times and i never got any,what kind of options were there?



I don't remember.


----------



## gnoixaim

Music_123 said:


> i styled my furfrou many times and i never got any,what kind of options were there?



Ummm, I don't remember? I know I had WAY more than 3 options (different from diamond/star/heart). I also think it has to do with how "stylish" you are  {NOT 100% SURE}


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I dunno if I was stylish, I paid for all of them and a few more unlocked. I did them and then I was let into Boutique Couture {that boutique that's practically Pokemon's GracieGrace}.


----------



## Music_123

im pretty sure im stylish,because the person in the right desk in the pr video studio gave me new effects


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Does anyone know how to get past the pokeball factory? I'm kinda stuck on what to do here, I already beat the guard...


----------



## Music_123

hmmm.. I forgot lol




this is my character XD


----------



## waddict

I'm jealous of the ladies.
They get cute clothes while we get mediocre jackets.
Also, what the heck is Mega Scizor ._.
I like it though so I'm not complaining...


----------



## Farobi

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Does anyone know how to get past the pokeball factory? I'm kinda stuck on what to do here, I already beat the guard...



there's a switch at the bottom left part of the factory, press "a" and it will switch the conveyer belt's direction.


----------



## Music_123

do you guys think the dress im wearing looks like swirlix?


----------



## Silversea

Aah GTS is driving me insane. Everything I do results in "this pokemon has already been traded". Can't get a thing.


----------



## Music_123

i got 300,000+ in battle chateou XD


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

waddict said:


> I'm jealous of the ladies.
> They get cute clothes while we get mediocre jackets.
> Also, what the heck is Mega Scizor ._.
> I like it though so I'm not complaining...



I agree. This season we need to see Ash singing "I wanna be the very best!" while wearing a skirt.

I quite like mega Scizor, in fact, Scizor might be the only bug pokemon I respect (except the fact he's so weak to fire...)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Silversea said:


> Aah GTS is driving me insane. Everything I do results in "this pokemon has already been traded". Can't get a thing.



That's why I always deposit and ask for what I want.

@MyLifeisCake: Galvantula is pretty awesome though.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

waddict said:


> I'm jealous of the ladies.
> They get cute clothes while we get mediocre jackets.
> Also, what the heck is Mega Scizor ._.
> I like it though so I'm not complaining...


Mega Scizor reminds me of Deoxys. 

But it's a heck of a lot better than Mega Heracross. Poor Heracross ;_;


----------



## Silversea

Tom said:


> That's why I always deposit and ask for what I want.
> 
> @MyLifeisCake: Galvantula is pretty awesome though.



Doesn't help when trying to get specific vivillon forms though! Yveltal trading probably isn't any better.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Silversea said:


> Doesn't help when trying to get specific vivillon forms though! Yveltal trading probably isn't any better.


 That's what the comment section is for.  Though you'd probably have better luck on the Pokemon boards.


----------



## Jennifer

I've been progressing slowly (by my standards--I usually finish in a day), but am currently on pause mode. I just got my 7th badge yesterday and am waiting to get my final party member* and my 3DS back (currently being repaired) before I continue. So, I'm spending time doing more pokedex stuff (backtracking with surf and super rod) and earning Pokedollars in the meantime.

*I want my last party member to be a shiny female Vivillon with the Meadow Pattern so I have to find someone and it stinks :/ I wish I could've done it myself, but no region NA 3DS' could be changed to for it v-v;

I'd also like to get one of each Vivillon for the heck of it, so I've been putting Polar ones up on the GTS...


----------



## Gingersnap

I spent all day getting a Sylveon, I have some extra Eevee's I might throw in Wonder Trade tho...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

If you don't have a Modern Vivillon yet I'd love to trade you one for a Polar.  

And I'm taking this game pretty slow as well, typically I don't sleep for a few days and beat the game within that time period. Right now I'm just chilling out and taking my time through the game. Just got the 5th badge, only because gyms 3-5 were pretty much in a row compared to 1-2. Enjoying every little thing they've placed in game.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

So I've read that if you get a Scatterbug from a different region, when it evolves into Vivillon, it'll have the pattern of that region and not yours. 

Does anyone know if the same is true for a Scatterbug egg? My understanding is that stuff like gender is determined when you receive the egg from the Daycare. I'd like to be able to nickname and be the OT of Vivillon w/ other patterns. 

I would have gotten a Vivillon with the High Plains pattern, but I forgot that I never set what state I'm in (it just says United States). So I got the Modern pattern instead. I like the modern pattern though, so I wasn't too disappointed.


----------



## Farobi

Is it easy to get Xerneas? I got it at my 2nd try using a PokeBall.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I really can't figure out how to break inside the pokeball factory...  I'm so confused


----------



## Farobi

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I really can't figure out how to break inside the pokeball factory...  I'm so confused



you wanted to go _in_? you need to beat the gym in that city first.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Farobi said:


> you wanted to go _in_? you need to beat the gym in that city first.



I did. The one with the fairies?


----------



## Music_123

do you guys know where the poke miles exchange is?


----------



## BellGreen

Gingersnap said:


> I spent all day getting a Sylveon, I have some extra Eevee's I might throw in Wonder Trade tho...



Can I have an Eevee? I don't have anything good though :/


----------



## Farobi

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I did. The one with the fairies?



yes. hmm i forgot what to do :/

just check some youtube playthroughs and you'll get there~


----------



## Music_123

Music_123 said:


> do you guys know where the poke miles exchange is?



anyone?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Farobi said:


> Is it easy to get Xerneas? I got it at my 2nd try using a PokeBall.


I think they've made it easier to catch version mascots as the series has continued. Reshiram and Zekrom had a catch rate of 45, so maybe they did the same (or made it even easier, idk) for Xerneas/Yveltal. Before that was Dialga/Palkia with a catch rate of 30, Kyogre/Groudon with a catch rate of 5, and pretty much every other legendary with a catch rate of 3.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Got the 5th badge today! Also,tomorrow I'm going to battle with DeviousCrossing,my friend.


----------



## Zeiro

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I really can't figure out how to break inside the pokeball factory...  I'm so confused


The entrance is the big shutter-looking thing in the middle. They are actually sliding doors. 



Music_123 said:


> do you guys know where the poke miles exchange is?


I think he's in the Pokemon Center in south Lumiose.


----------



## Midoriya

My completed X run (Completed on 10/14):

Greninja (Froggie) level 66
Florges (Flower) level 66
Goodra level 65
Aegislash (Sword) level 65
Hawlucha (Bird) level 65
Venusaur level 50

Update on my ongoing Pokemon Y run:

Just beat the second gym:

Quilladin (Otter) level 28
Combusken level 28
Wartortle (Turtle) level 28

About to head to route 10 after talking to everyone in the city.


EDIT: @Mylifeiscake: Yeah, the pokeball factory was confusing for me too.  You just have to find your way around the escalators.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Reizo-Trepe said:


> The entrance is the big shutter-looking thing in the middle. They are actually sliding doors.
> 
> I think he's in the Pokemon Center in south Lumiose.



Ops. How dumb of me... XD

Is there anyway later in the game that you can change the nickname of pokemon? I just randomly got a lv. 1 female Froakie but her name... _why_?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Ops. How dumb of me... XD
> 
> Is there anyway later in the game that you can change the nickname of pokemon? I just randomly got a lv. 1 female Froakie but her name... _why_?



Unless they changed it this time around, you can't change nicknames given by the OT.


----------



## Zeiro

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Ops. How dumb of me... XD


Lol it's all good, I was confused at first too. It doesn't really stick out.



MyLifeIsCake said:


> Is there anyway later in the game that you can change the nickname of pokemon? I just randomly got a lv. 1 female Froakie but her name... _why_?


There's a "name rater" who's in a certain Pokemon Center. I forget which city though. He lets you change the nickname of your Pokemon as long as you are its original trainer.


----------



## Jake

he is in Camphier Town, cokeflow


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> My completed X run (Completed on 10/14):
> 
> Greninja (Froggie) level 66
> *Florges (Flower) level 66*
> Goodra level 65
> Aegislash (Sword) level 65
> Hawlucha (Bird) level 65
> Venusaur level 50


What color?


----------



## BellGreen

Has anyone else run into an Articuno on Route Ten post game?


----------



## Jennifer

Tom said:


> If you don't have a Modern Vivillon yet I'd love to trade you one for a Polar.
> 
> And I'm taking this game pretty slow as well, typically I don't sleep for a few days and beat the game within that time period. Right now I'm just chilling out and taking my time through the game. Just got the 5th badge, only because gyms 3-5 were pretty much in a row compared to 1-2. Enjoying every little thing they've placed in game.



I do :3 But if you really want a Polar, I don't mind grabbing you one to evolve and stuff. I have Elegant, Modern, High Plains, River, Continental, and (obviously) Polar so far collection-wise. 

Unidentified Floor Orange - I would think, due to how it works region-wise, it would hatch with your region. I could be wrong though. @-@


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Jennifer said:


> I do :3 But if you really want a Polar, I don't mind grabbing you one to evolve and stuff. I have Elegant, Modern, High Plains, River, Continental, and (obviously) Polar so far collection-wise.
> 
> Unidentified Floor Orange - I would think, due to how it works region-wise, it would hatch with your region. I could be wrong though. @-@


Well, if you (or anyone else who doesn't have Modern) want to test it out, let me know. I just got to Lumiose City, so I don't have much to offer in return. Although I could go hunting for a Pikachu or female Combee or something.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Heads up, just saw Bulbapedia wanting to promote Vivillon Trade Fridays, so it could be good chance to snag a few tomorrow.

http://bmgf.bulbagarden.net/f693/vivillonvendredi-157331/


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Did a quick search, and apparently someone on Gamefaqs got an egg from a friend who has the Polar pattern, and it evolved into a Polar Vivillon (they have Modern as their pattern).


----------



## Midoriya

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> What color?



I don't know; I'll check


----------



## Farobi

OMG.

I went to Terminus Cave expecting that i need to get past that in order to move to the next town, and i just realized that it wasn't even necessary to do so ;w;


----------



## Music_123

terminus cave is only where Zygarde lives


----------



## Farobi

Music_123 said:


> terminus cave is only where Zygarde lives



Now i'm out of Repels. Welp.


----------



## gnoixaim

For you Pokemon breeders (in case you haven't see this) ^^
http://youtu.be/bZHmmevaaTk


----------



## th8827

Music_123 said:


> do you guys know where the poke miles exchange is?



The pokemon center in the southern half of the big city. Talk to the guy in the suit.



Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Did a quick search, and apparently someone on Gamefaqs got an egg from a friend who has the Polar pattern, and it evolved into a Polar Vivillon (they have Modern as their pattern).



I received a scatterbug in a Wonder Trade, and it evolved into a Modern, even though I am High Plains.

PS: Anyone have a Ocean that I can have?


----------



## Midoriya

Farobi said:


> Now i'm out of Repels. Welp.



It's still good to explore for the items and trainer battles for exp.


----------



## Farobi

gnoixaim said:


> For you Pokemon breeders (in case you haven't see this) ^^
> http://youtu.be/bZHmmevaaTk


thanks ^^


----------



## gnoixaim

Farobi said:


> thanks ^^





I guess it also helps to have a Pokemon with the "Flame Body" ability in your first slot, it apparently reduces the hatching time by half. (I haven't tested it without Talonflame, so I can't tell if it helps or not)


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Also, if you save before taking the egg, if you don't like the gender/nature/whatever, you can reset and the next time you pick up the egg, it'll be different. Good if you don't want to have a ton of Pokemon that you have to get rid of. Not so good if you just want to breed fast.


----------



## Zeiro

I haven't bred Pokemon that much since Gen. 4. I think I'll save it for post-game.

Also, breeding with Ditto is the easy way out. It's best to only use Ditto if it's not possible for you to find a female version of a certain Pokemon, or you need to breed a genderless Pokemon.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

th8827 said:


> I received a scatterbug in a Wonder Trade, and it evolved into a Modern, even though I am High Plains.
> 
> PS: Anyone have a Ocean that I can have?


I had heard about traded scatterbugs having the pattern of their home region, but I wonder if the same is true for eggs. My guess would be it is, since things like gender/nature are all generated when you receive the egg from the daycare. But I'd need to test it out to be sure.


----------



## Midoriya

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> My completed X run (Completed on 10/14):
> 
> Greninja (Froggie) level 66
> Florges (Flower) level 66
> Goodra level 65
> Aegislash (Sword) level 65
> Hawlucha (Bird) level 65
> Venusaur level 50
> 
> Update on my ongoing Pokemon Y run:
> 
> Just beat the second gym:
> 
> Quilladin (Otter) level 28
> Combusken level 28
> Wartortle (Turtle) level 28
> 
> About to head to route 10 after talking to everyone in the city.
> 
> 
> EDIT: @Mylifeiscake: Yeah, the pokeball factory was confusing for me too.  You just have to find your way around the escalators.




My Florges is yellow since you asked, Orange.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Coolios. I'm not sure if I'll use a Florges, but if I do, then I need to decide what color I want. Too many decisions lol


----------



## th8827

Can someone tell me what my Friend Safari type is?


----------



## Ricardo

Just got my first shiny in Y, Drowzee.


----------



## Justin

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAABAABtUhpteYI1zg

This man sure knows how to troll.


----------



## Kurugaya

th8827 said:


> Can someone tell me what my Friend Safari type is?



Can do, all I ask for in return is for you to tell me mine also. I've added you for the time being.


----------



## Jake

i thought this ****ing xerneas quick capture **** was bull****...

*Xerneas battle starts*
*throws quick ball*
*CAPTURED*

wat


----------



## ForgottenT

Jake. said:


> i thought this ****ing xerneas quick capture **** was bull****...
> 
> *Xerneas battle starts*
> *throws quick ball*
> *CAPTURED*
> 
> wat



What an epic battle!...
I battled Yveltal many times before finally capturing it lol.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Also, if you save before taking the egg, if you don't like the gender/nature/whatever, you can reset and the next time you pick up the egg, it'll be different. Good if you don't want to have a ton of Pokemon that you have to get rid of. Not so good if you just want to breed fast.


Not in this game it seems. I've heard reports that people are getting the same baby when they soft reset before picking up the egg.


----------



## ForgottenT

KarlaKGB said:


> Not in this game it seems. I've heard reports that people are getting the same baby when they soft reset before picking up the egg.



Yeah I tried doing it, it?s always the same pokemon that comes out of the egg.


----------



## Farobi

Ugh, gonna breed for egg moves and IVs tomorrow. But competitive battling is soo fun


----------



## KarlaKGB

増田順一@GAME FREAK inc. ‏@Junichi_Masuda50m
バトルディレクター森本くんに聞いたんだけど、道具「あかいいと」を持たせて育て屋に預けると、ポケモン2匹の「のうりょく」の生まれつきの強さから5種類を引き継ぐんだって！

Basically, if a parent holds Destiny Knot, 5 IVs will be inherited by the baby, instead of 3 IVs. This is HUGE.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

The Laverre gym has made me realise I'm horribly underlevelled, and have a bit of a weakness to Fairy types. Two of my Pokemon are, with one gaining the weakness once it evolves. 

Current team:
Malamar Lv.39
Chesnaught Lv.41
Doublade Lv.40
Talonflame Lv.40
Skrelp Lv.38
Binacle Lv.38

Doing a bit of training of Route 14, probably get everything to at least 40.

Edit: a couple of extra levels helped, plus Eviolite on Skrelp. Binacle has now evolved too.


----------



## Midoriya

My completed Pokemon X run (Completed 10/14):

Greninja (Froggie) level 66
Florges (Flower) level 66
Goodra level 65
Aegislash (Sword) level 65
Hawlucha (Bird) level 65
Venusaur level 50

Update on my ongoing Pokemon Y run:

Just beat the third gym and got the mega evolution ring:

Chesnaught (Otter) level 37
Blaziken level 37
Mega Blastoise (Turtle) level 37
Lucario level 32

I have a lot of fighting types on my team, but I don't mind.  I'm about to head to the fourth gym now.


----------



## Silversea

What the hell is up with hydro pump + wide lens (90%).

I did 25 battles cause I was bored. On every single battle it missed the first time, but always hit the second time. Is this...a thing?

EDIT: 26th battle broke the rule.


----------



## Gizmodo

Just beat the Lavarre fairy gym
too addicted to this game!

My team:
Pikachu level 42 (will evolve at 50)
Delphox level 40
Tyrantrum Level 40
Sylveon Level 41 (my fave)
Lucario Level 41
Lapras Level 40


----------



## Stevey Queen

So I sent out a Skrelp against Clemonts Emolga and he used Quick Attack..

He should be ashamed to call himself a gym leader..


----------



## Midoriya

LoveMcQueen said:


> So I sent out a Skrelp against Clemonts Emolga and he used Quick Attack..
> 
> He should be ashamed to call himself a gym leader..



He didn't use Volt Switch?  Lucky, he uses Volt Switch every time against me.

My completed Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 66
Florges (Flower) level 66
Goodra level 65
Aegislash (Sword) level 65
Hawlucha (Bird) level 65
Venusaur level 50

Update on my ongoing Pokemon Y run (Just beat the fourth gym):

Chesnaught (Otter) level 38
(Mega) Blaziken level 38
(Mega) Blastoise (Turtle) level 38
(Mega) Lucario (Aura) level 38

Planning to head to the power plant now.


----------



## Music_123

do you guys know a fairy pokemon that can learn fly?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Music_123 said:


> do you guys know a fairy pokemon that can learn fly?



I believe Togetic can learn Fly.

Dunno if you can get any of the Togepi line in the wild though.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Music_123 said:


> do you guys know a fairy pokemon that can learn fly?



Probably only Togetic and Togekiss. Unfortunately Togepi is only available in the Friend Safari.

Edit: Beaten to it.


----------



## Music_123

i didnt know that togepi was even a fairy


----------



## Silversea

Playing platinum right now, let's see if I can do some chaining for once.


----------



## Midoriya

It's line-typing was changed, apparently.

My completed Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 66
Florges (Flower) level 66
Goodra level 65
Aegislash (Sword) level 65
Hawlucha (Bird) level 65
Venusaur level 50

Update on my ongoing Pokemon Y run (Just beat the fifth gym, did everything I could in Lumiose City, and bought some stuff from the highest-class model store after unlocking it):

Chesnaught (Otter) level 44
(Mega) Blaziken level 45
(Mega) Blastoise (Turtle) level 44
(Mega) Lucario (Aura) level 44

Planning to head to Lavarre City later.


----------



## Ricardo

I've been googling for any information on getting that Boutique Couture coupon and I found this:



Nobody seems to have found that coupon yet, but I think that it will be available via the Global Link under Attractions because that is the only option left out. Right now there is nothing in Attractions (PokeMileage Club).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Source:
http://www.gaiaonline.com/forum/pok-mon/boutique-couture-coupon/t.88475755_16/


----------



## Music_123

do you guys know a  fairy pokemon that can learn waterfall?


----------



## *Jordan*

Music_123 said:


> do you guys know a  fairy pokemon that can learn waterfall?



I'm not positive, but maybe Azumarill?


----------



## Touko

Ugh Mewtwo is a pain to catch e_e 

But it's more like my team is a pain because they keep doing crits to it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Touko said:


> Ugh Mewtwo is a pain to catch e_e
> 
> But it's more like my team is a pain because they keep doing crits to it.


I saved my Master Ball for it.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

How long does it take pokemon to breed? I put two Frogadiers in daycare, male and female, and I'm just waiting... .-.


----------



## gnoixaim

MyLifeIsCake said:


> How long does it take pokemon to breed? I put two Frogadiers in daycare, male and female, and I'm just waiting... .-.



Walk/run around for a bit, I had eggs one after another after I ran up and down the path twice


----------



## KarlaKGB

*Jordan* said:


> I'm not positive, but maybe Azumarill?



Yes Azumarill is a perfect Waterfall user.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

gnoixaim said:


> Walk/run around for a bit, I had eggs one after another after I ran up and down the path twice



Cool. Do the daycare people call you or something?


----------



## Touko

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Cool. Do the daycare people call you or something?



I don't think they do, you have to talk to the man near the fence frequently.


----------



## gnoixaim

Touko said:


> I don't think they do, you have to talk to the man near the fence frequently.



They don't :/ I wish they did....it'd save me SO much time.


----------



## Music_123

i've been trying to make my Togepi evolve for the past 2 hours XD


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

KarlaKGB said:


> Not in this game it seems. I've heard reports that people are getting the same baby when they soft reset before picking up the egg.


Darn, they changed it.

I thought Castelia City was bad, now I know that it is tiny compared to Lumiose City lol


----------



## bionic

I forgot how long the Day Care Centre takes... I think I'll just take it through the E4 with exp. share on...


----------



## Music_123

do you guys know a way to evolve Togepi??


----------



## gnoixaim

Music_123 said:


> do you guys know a way to evolve Togepi??



I believe you have to use Pokemon Amie, just like Sylveon - max everything.


----------



## waddict

Let's post pics of our trainers.
BECAUSE WYNAUT.



Spoiler


----------



## Music_123

i posted asking about that in gamefaqs too,but friendship is pokemon amie not hapiness,at least that's what they said.


----------



## gnoixaim

Music_123 said:


> i posted asking about that in gamefaqs too,but friendship is pokemon amie not hapiness,at least that's what they said.



Maybe this....

Via gamefaqs: Equip it with Soothe Bell if you have it. Put it in the front of the party. Let it level up. Don't let it faint. Give them vitamins, healing items, and various others. Run around a lot. (you already did these things).

Same goes for every Pokemon that evolves via happiness.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Music_123 said:


> i posted asking about that in gamefaqs too,but friendship is pokemon amie not hapiness,at least that's what they said.



Amie is fondness. It's what you need to evolve Eevee into Sylveon.

Getting massages and battling with your pokemon without letting them faint raises happiness. There are other ways to raise it, but those are the two easiest.


----------



## Music_123

k,let me try that,and im gonna upload my pic in a sec


----------



## Sheepish

The guy who gives massages in this game is in Cyllage City, I think.


----------



## KarlaKGB

The man standing out the daycare will face down towards the road when there's an egg ready. 

Fletchinder and Talonflame have the Flame Body ability which halves egg hatch times when they are leading your party. The professor will also give you an item after completing the Kalos dex that decreases hatch steps. You can also get a Hatching o-power when you have all the other powers and you have max style in Lumiose city. 

Togepi evolves when you level it up and it has high happiness.


----------



## Prof Gallows

KarlaKGB said:


> The man standing out the daycare will face down towards the road when there's an egg ready.
> 
> Fletchinder and Talonflame have the Flame Body ability which halves egg hatch times when they are leading your party. The professor will also give you an item after completing the Kalos dex that decreases hatch steps. You can also get a Hatching o-power when you have all the other powers and you have max style in Lumiose city.



Magma Armor still works the same as Flame Body, as well.


----------



## Music_123

almost done with my fairy team XD


----------



## Silversea

I forgot how hard it was to catch legendaries in previous games. On soulsilver right now, Lugia is a pain. It keeps running out of moves and killing itself with Struggle as well.


----------



## Touko

It's a pain chasing down Zapdos lol


----------



## Silversea

Nah zapdos wasn't too bad. I caught it within an hour from seeing it the first time ^^.


----------



## Touko

Silversea said:


> Nah zapdos wasn't too bad. I caught it within an hour from seeing it the first time ^^.



I'm still on the wild goose chase for 3 hours now.


----------



## Midoriya

My complete Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 66
Florges (Flower) level 66
Goodra level 65
Aegislash (Sword) level 65
Hawlucha (Bird) level 65
Venusaur level 50

Update on my ongoing Pokemon Y run (Just got my sixth gym badge and finished Pokeball factory.  Heading to Dendemile Town soon):

Chesnaught (Otter) level 46
(Mega) Blaziken level 46
(Mega) Blastoise (Turtle) level 46
(Mega) Lucario (Aura) level 46


----------



## Music_123

do you gus think these pokemon are a good fairy pokemon team?
Azumarill
Togekiss
Gardevoir
Xerneas
Sylveon
Slurpuff


----------



## Midoriya

Music_123 said:


> do you gus think these pokemon are a good fairy pokemon team?
> Azumarill
> Togekiss
> Gardevoir
> Xerneas
> Sylveon
> Slurpuff



ACE approves.


----------



## Music_123

i wanted to make a fairy type group,because my friend made an all dragon(his favorite type) team,so i made a fairy type team because i like fairy types XD


----------



## radical6

can someone explain to me how the friend safari works?? its just like the safari thing in past games right??? idk i saw luxio on the list and i really wanna breed a shinx and train it and stuff yeah , :- )


----------



## th8827

Kurugaya said:


> Can do, all I ask for in return is for you to tell me mine also. I've added you for the time being.



I'll let you know once I get that far. I'm just before the 8th gym.


----------



## Midoriya

My completed Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 66
Florges (Flower) level 66
Goodra level 65
Aegislash (Sword) level 65
Hawlucha (Bird) level 65
Venusaur level 50

Update on my ongoing Pokemon Y run (Just made it into Dendemile Town after exploring the routes and Lost hotel around it.  Planning to head to Anistar City now):

Chesnaught (Otter) level 50
(Mega) Blaziken level 49
(Mega) Blastoise (Turtle) level 49
(Mega) Lucario (Aura) level 49


----------



## Zeiro

I always feel so bad when I beat Serena. I actually let her win when we were battling for the Mega Ring. ;o;


----------



## Thunder

Any got a good fairy type? How's Mawile?


----------



## radical6

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I always feel so bad when I beat Serena. I actually let her win when we were battling for the Mega Ring. ;o;


awww thats so sweet. too bad i didnt care about calam or whatevrr his name is so i kicked his butt and made him cry........

i finally have my baby shinx...time to breed 80 of these bad boys.........and make my whole team shinx...yes...........


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> Any got a good fairy type? How's Mawile?


I have a wonderful Sylveon on my team. Gardevoir and Togekiss are probably some pretty good Fairy types as well. I'm not sure about Mawile because I traded mine to my friend. 



tsundere said:


> awww thats so sweet. too bad i didnt care about calam or whatevrr his name is so i kicked his butt and made him cry........


lol Calem seems pretty lame. Serena looks sad and covers her face with her hand whenever she loses. one time she said "Am I just not good enough to bring out the best in my Pokemon...?" like shh bby its ok


----------



## KarlaKGB

Azumarill will probably be the premier fairy of standard tier.


----------



## Jarrad

Someone needs to compose a pokeradar guide... I can't get this thing to work! My chain always breaks after 5 Pokemon.
Does anybody own the prima guide and is willing to bless this thread with a page about the pokeradar? (If there is one).


----------



## Jake

YOLO SWEG








my first legit shiny since pokemon ruby praise da LOOOOOOOOOOOOORD


----------



## waddict

Jarrad said:


> Someone needs to compose a pokeradar guide... I can't get this thing to work! My chain always breaks after 5 Pokemon.
> Does anybody own the prima guide and is willing to bless this thread with a page about the pokeradar? (If there is one).



I need this too. 
I tried hunting for a shiny Goomy
or Inkay and failed spectacularly.
Random question, which is your favorite Flab?b? color?

Just asking...
Mine's blue


----------



## Gizmodo

Current Team (Going to Frost Cavern)

Raichu: Level 50 (Just evolved after learning Thunder)
Lucario: Level 49
Sylveon: Level 49
Delphox: Level 48
Tyrantrum: Level 47
Lapras: Level 46


----------



## Farobi

Thunder said:


> Any got a good fairy type? How's Mawile?



Florges is my team's fairy. She's awesome but her nature and moveset is not really good


----------



## Megumi

Is somebody allready by the pokemon Safari after the game ? I am, i wanted to ask if somebody has pumpkaboo in his/her Safari !^^ please PM me


----------



## Jarrad

Jake. said:


> YOLO SWEG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first legit shiny since pokemon ruby praise da LOOOOOOOOOOOOORD


HOWWWW PLEASE SHARE YOUR SECRETSSS


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I don't understand Friend Safari... Even though I'm not post-game yet, how does it work?  Do you like find pokemon and they end up in your safari?


----------



## Jarrad

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I don't understand Friend Safari... Even though I'm not post-game yet, how does it work?  Do you like find pokemon and they end up in your safari?



I was disappointed with it. I had this imagination of it being a huge landscape full of ponds and grass patches, but it isn't. Its just a little fenced off area with grass. You choose a friend's type to use (for example mine could be water) and then you could encounter 2 (3 depending if the friend has completed the game) Pokemon of that type. The 2 Pokemon that you encounter never change.


----------



## th8827

Laverre Town has the best theme music in the game.


----------



## Jake

Jarrad said:


> HOWWWW PLEASE SHARE YOUR SECRETSSS



i just tipped da guy in the restaurant coz of the rumors 'if you tip someone you more likely to find shiny' and then used sweet scene 'cause hoards so 5x more likely to find a shiny


----------



## Farobi

i never tip cause im a cheap loser


----------



## Music_123

i love my fairy types XD


----------



## Gizmodo

Music_123 said:


> i love my fairy types XD



Sylveon is the best poke on my team, absolute beast she is <3


----------



## Music_123

Gizmodo said:


> Sylveon is the best poke on my team, absolute beast she is <3



i know right?XD


----------



## Keen

What moves do you have on Sylveon? I'm thinking about adding her to my team, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Music_123

umm.. fairy wind,moon blast,dazzling beam,and swift


----------



## KarlaKGB

If you want to get the best out of Sylveon, its strengths are a nice special defense and decent special attack, with a good supportive moveset. I'd use it as a wish passer, running Wish and Protect. Moon Blast because it's one of the few good offensive moves Sylveon gets. Shadow ball and Psyshock are others. You can also run Toxic or Heal Bell, again as utility moves.


----------



## Midoriya

Currently watching the XY anime english sneak peaks!


----------



## 3DSfan134

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Currently watching the XY anime english sneak peaks!


Me too!


----------



## Music_123

you can watch the japanese english subs,i saw X and Y anime yesterday :3


----------



## Gingersnap

Training on Route 11 since I'm kind of underleveled
Current Team: 
Wartortle (Caboose Jr) Lvl 25
Sylveon (Kaname) Lvl 26
Mienfoo (Curly Brace) Lvl 24
Braixen (Minerva) Lvl 24
Roselia (Tuxedo Mask) Lvl 25
Staravia (Levi) Lvl 24


----------



## Midoriya

Music_123 said:


> you can watch the japanese english subs,i saw X and Y anime yesterday :3



I'd rather wait to make it special.  I'm watching the sneak peaks on CartoonNetwork right now.

(I missed the Genesect movie though cause I was sleeping, ugh..)


----------



## Music_123

genesect movie is out?! noooo!!!!!


----------



## 3DSfan134

Did anyone saw any easter eggs on the new Pokemon show?


----------



## Midoriya

Ash's first Pokemon in the Kalos region is a:



Spoiler



Froakie!  Yay!


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Anyone that found one, were Rotom in trash cans in the Lost Hotel?


----------



## Music_123

i found that,but i forgot where it was XD


----------



## Zeiro

I only found Trubbish in those trash cans.


----------



## dollydaydream

Just finished game with this team ^_^
Greninja (gary) lvl 86
Lucario (Barney) lvl 73
Auroras (Kipper) lvl 90
Raichu (Scruffy) lvl 88
Charizard (Sheldon) lvl 87
Meowstic (Piglet) lvl 82


----------



## Touko

I finished the game with:

Xerneas - Lv69
Blaziken - lv66
Roserade - Lv61
Sylveon - Lv61
Lapras - Lv60
Vaporeon - Lv54

Now I might go back soon to the elite four to level more pokemon.


----------



## th8827

I found a Friends Safari with Larvesta, and another with Ivysaur. Anyone interested in either of those?

Also, I beat the Pokemon League with the following team:

lvl 59 Goodra (Nidhoggr)
lvl 57 Barbaracle (Cthulhu)
lvl 64 Talonflame (Fletcher)
lvl 62 Aegislash (Excalibur)
lvl 56 Trevenant (Yggdrasil)
lvl 54 Malakar (Cpt.Calamari)


----------



## Music_123

larvesta,im intersted in larvesta,lol XD


----------



## th8827

Ok. Have anything interesting to offer, or just a junk Pok?mon? I'm fine with either.

My trainer is Raven. She looks like a Battle Girl.

EDIT: PM me when you are ready.


----------



## Zeiro

i was stupid and saved in lumiose like an idiot

now my game is gone fml


----------



## th8827

Tap home as you load up the game. I heard that it works.


----------



## radical6

Reizo-Trepe said:


> i was stupid and saved in lumiose like an idiot
> 
> now my game is gone fml


i heard that if you wait for the music to load and start pressing home for a few mins it should work

that or wait for the patch thats coming out soon.


----------



## Zeiro

im trying but its not working. my home button never responds too well.


----------



## radical6

Reizo-Trepe said:


> im trying but its not working. my home button never responds too well.



uhh how long have you been trying?? it takes people like 5 mins or more i guess. other than that im not sure
but dont reset your game!!!


----------



## th8827

Does Lagging Tail make moves that normally go first (like Quick Attack) go last?


----------



## Farobi

Reizo-Trepe said:


> im trying but its not working. my home button never responds too well.



just try to do it. Sorry to hear that =(


----------



## th8827

I like how annoyed and rude Nurse Joy is in the Battle Mansion.

@Reizo: Did it work yet?


----------



## Zeiro

my home button is life half broken after my cousin dropped it a while ago, so you have to like hold it down whenever you want it to work

anyway i mashed it repeatedly, but no luck. i think my save file is done for.


----------



## radical6

Reizo-Trepe said:


> my home button is life half broken after my cousin dropped it a while ago, so you have to like hold it down whenever you want it to work
> 
> anyway i mashed it repeatedly, but no luck. i think my save file is done for.


oh i see

no!! once nintendo releases the update your game file will be okay as long as you dont delete


----------



## th8827

They can really patch the game? I have never heard of a 3Ds game patch before... I thought that it was just a rumor...


----------



## radical6

th8827 said:


> They can really patch the game? I have never heard of a 3Ds game patch before... I thought that it was just a rumor...



nintendo released an image on where not to save in the city so they know its a problem. they said they would be releasing an update to fix it this week or next week i believe??


----------



## KarlaKGB

Animal crossing for Japan was patched.


----------



## Zeiro

i reset


----------



## Farobi

Dont 

- - - Post Merge - - -

What was your game time?


----------



## Zeiro

50:14


----------



## th8827

Would you like any Pokemon from Friends Safari? I can get you a lvl 30 Larvesta and Ivysaur.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Why?

Oh I see. Tough luck...


----------



## th8827

Based on the text, it is not a patch, but a separate program that will move you somewhere where it is ok to save...

http://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1057/p/430


----------



## radical6

th8827 said:


> Based on the text, it is not a patch, but a separate program that will move you somewhere where it is ok to save...
> 
> http://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1057/p/430


oh, i was thinking of something with the e shop or whatever like the update data with acnl

at least theyre fixing it
and im sorry to hear you reset!! ugh if only i told you that your save would be restored later


----------



## ForgottenT

I just got a shiny Mareep


----------



## Music_123

my fairy type team is currenly progressing!


----------



## Midoriya

My completed Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 66
Florges (Flower) level 66
Goodra level 65
Aegislash (Sword) level 65
Hawlucha (Bird) level 65
Venusaur level 50

Update on my ongoing Pokemon Y run:

I got my seventh gym badge, beat Team Flare once and for all again, and got my eighth gym badge.  I'm about to beat the elite four and champion for the second time.  Pokemon League, here I come!

Chesnaught (Otter) level 63
Yveltal (Bird) level 60
(Mega) Blaziken level 60
(Mega) Blastoise (Turtle) level 60
(Mega) Lucario (Aura) level 60
Bisharp (Pierce) level 50


----------



## ForgottenT

And now I found a shiny Ursaring @_@


----------



## Zeiro

Before I start a new game, how is my planned team?

-Greninja 
-Venusaur
-Sylveon 
-Lucario

I decided to box the Event Torchic. I'm still trying to decide on my 4th and 5th Pokemon. I'm open to suggestions. One of them needs to be a flyer so I can use Fly. I'm thinking I also need a good Fire-type.


----------



## Music_123

the team is great


----------



## th8827

Fletchling is a great flyer and a fire type, too. (once he evolves)

The Honedge line is great against fairies, and is strong, too.


----------



## Zeiro

Hmm, I may choose Fletchling. I've been considering it now that I realize it evolves into a Fire/Flying-type. I've also been thinking of Noivern or Flygon as my flyer.

Unfortunately, I don't like Honedge and it's evos that much. And I already have Lucario as a Steel-type. 

Anyone have a Pyroar? How is it?


----------



## Music_123

my blaziken turned lvl 100!


----------



## Farobi

Music_123 said:


> my blaziken turned lvl 100!



where did you train?


----------



## Music_123

umm battle chateu and going to the elite four 3 times :3


----------



## th8827

Hmm... Then, how about Trevanant? Ghost/Grass, and his Forest's Curse works very well with Fletchling in a Double Battle. It is a Grass-type Soak.

I suggest boxing the starters. They make the game too easy.


----------



## Zeiro

Venusaur is my Grass-type, but I think Trevanant is cool. Maybe I'll swap out Venusaur for Charizard and have it be my Fire/Flying? x_x


----------



## th8827

Once you reach lvl 30, I can give you stuff from the Friends Safari. I have a source of Ivysaurs and Larvestas. And Ponytas, if you are interested in them.


----------



## Midoriya

My completed Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 66
Florges (Flower) level 66
Goodra level 65
Aegislash (Sword) level 65
Hawlucha (Bird) level 65
Venusaur level 50

My completed Pokemon Y run (Just now completed it):

Chesnaught (Otter) level 66
(Mega) Blaziken level 65
Yveltal (Bird) level 63
(Mega) Blastoise (Turtle) level 63
(Mega) Lucario (Aura) level 63
Bisharp (Pierce) level 53


----------



## oath2order

Okay I think I'm finally gonna get around to playing the game again omg. I've been so busy this past week at work >.>


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Took a photo of my trainer just now.  How's everyones teams coming along?


----------



## Zeiro

Lickitung hoard. 



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Took a photo of my trainer just now.  How's everyones teams coming along?


She's really cute! I love that dress. I'm still trying to finalize my new team. I've narrowed it down to 13 Pokemon.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Finally found out which vivillon I have 
I have the garden form


----------



## Suave_Spencer

So far today I've finished up Frost Cavern, and gone back through the game catching all the Super Rod Pokemon I missed. I also caught a shiny Corsola. Next up is Route 17.

Currently my team is:
Skrelp Lv.47
Malamar Lv.47
Barbaracle Lv.46
Chesnaught Lv.47
Talonflame Lv.47
Doublade Lv.46

I'm a little underleveled at the moment, might go through the Battle Chateaux again soon. I also feel like using Bergmite as I don't often use ice types. I was originally going to replace Talonflame with Bergmite, but so far it seems Talonflame is more useful than Malamar. I don't really need the psychic STAB, and I have two other Pokemon with Night Slash so don't need the dark type either. Talonflame definitely gives me more coverage, plus it has Acrobatics. My only problem with Bergmite is the best ice move it can use is Avalanche. It might be usable because it's so slow, but I'm not sure. What do people think?

Edit: I also got into the clothes shop in Lumiose. Now to save up enough money to afford the awesome clothes they sell.


----------



## Farobi

I GOT A GOODRA

- - - Post Merge - - -

Replaced aurorus :[

Now I'm more vulnerable to fairies but w/e


----------



## Music_123

this is what my character looks like :3


----------



## Heir

Heh, now that pokemon contests are gone I kind of miss them...I didn't hate them, just never did them. Surprised Lumi- whatever the name of that city is doesn't have them


----------



## Gingersnap

Okay so where is the GTS anyway?
Also, for some team building help, should I go with Blastoise or Lapras as my water type?


----------



## Midoriya

Gingersnap said:


> Okay so where is the GTS anyway?
> Also, for some team building help, should I go with Blastoise or Lapras as my water type?



Blastoise definitely.


----------



## KarlaKGB

The GTS is in your Player Search System on the bottom screen.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hey guys, I need to add some more people for the friend safari.

My friend code is listed in my information to the left. Sadly my type is bug, so don't expect anything exciting from my safari. Would appreciate the help though.


----------



## Gingersnap

Ahhh I just can't choose because surfing on the back of Lapras is pretty cool but Blastoise is a good tank as well...
Alright Caboose Jr, you're back.
Gou the Lapras I'll use to just frolic on


----------



## Farobi

Prof Gallows said:


> Hey guys, I need to add some more people for the friend safari.
> 
> My friend code is listed in my information to the left. Sadly my type is bug, so don't expect anything exciting from my safari. Would appreciate the help though.



Is it the same 2 bug-types for every different person adding you?

- - - Post Merge - - -

*this is for anyone who can answer the friend safari thing


----------



## Prof Gallows

Farobi said:


> Is it the same 2 bug-types for every different person adding you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *this is for anyone who can answer the friend safari thing



Yes, it's the same for everyone.
And there are three, not two. You get a third one if you go into the safari while your friend is online in the game.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Yes, it's the same for everyone.
> And there are three, not two. You get a third one if you go into the safari while your friend is online in the game.



Well, I've already got you added.


----------



## Silversea

Lapras is a better tank and has better moveset in my opinion. (also blastoise is meh)


----------



## KarlaKGB

Blastoise has a niche as a rapid spinner


----------



## ForgottenT

Prof Gallows said:


> Hey guys, I need to add some more people for the friend safari.
> 
> My friend code is listed in my information to the left. Sadly my type is bug, so don't expect anything exciting from my safari. Would appreciate the help though.



I?ll add you, I don?t know what my type is, I would appreciate it if you could tell me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Lapras is a better tank and has better moveset in my opinion. (also blastoise is meh)



Also it?s ability to absorb water damage is awesome, if you have a type on the field that?s weak to water, and they have a water pokemon out, they will probably use a water attack, so you can just go into Lapras and it will heal you  plus it?s ice type and can learn thunderbolt.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Just caught Xerneas with the first Ultra Ball, praise Arceus for Critical Captures!

My X team now: 
Greninja level 66
Talonflame level 61
Venusaur level 50
Furfrou level 59
Sylveon level 56
Xerneas level 50


----------



## ForgottenT

EHHHH, I just got a message on the HOLO caster someone told me to come to some place, and then after that it said something about Chapter 1
So there?s more story even after Completing Elite 4, and Beating Serena and getting Absols Mega stone


----------



## oath2order

I just knocked out a horde of Mime Jr using Bulldoze in a 1 hit KO on all of them.

Surprisingly satisfying to see a large group simultaneously faint.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

ForgottenT said:


> EHHHH, I just got a message on the HOLO caster someone told me to come to some place, and then after that it said something about Chapter 1
> So there?s more story even after Completing Elite 4, and Beating Serena and getting Absols Mega stone



Is it the Looker things? Only thing I can think of. But then again, I'm about to get my seventh badge so I'm not that far anyway.


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my completed Pokemon X run (Post game: Just explored all of Kiloude City, went on the friend safari using some of my friend's codes, got 20 BP in the Battle Maison, and battled my rival for the final time):

Greninja (Froggie) level 67
Goodra level 66
Florges (Flower) level 66
Aegislash (Sword) level 66
Hawlucha (Bird) level 66
Venusaur level 53

My completed Pokemon Y run:

Chesnaught (Otter) level 66
(Mega) Blaziken level 65
Yveltal level 63
(Mega) Blastoise (Turtle) level 63
(Mega) Lucario (Aura) level 63
Bisharp (Pierce) level 53


----------



## Sheepish

oath2order said:


> I just knocked out a horde of Mime Jr using Bulldoze in a 1 hit KO on all of them.
> 
> Surprisingly satisfying to see a large group simultaneously faint.



I know, right?

Dealing with Roggenrola hordes, on the other hand...

"Roggenrola held on with its Sturdy!" x5
"Rogenrola used Sand Attack!" x5

Gah.


----------



## oath2order

Sheepish said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Dealing with Roggenrola hordes, on the other hand...
> 
> "Roggenrola held on with its Sturdy!" x5
> "Rogenrola used Sand Attack!" x5
> 
> Gah.



Funny, I just had that.


----------



## Music_123

do you guys know what a writ of challenge does?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Music_123 said:


> do you guys know what a writ of challenge does?



Essentially it makes more trainers appear in the Battle Chateau. Look here for more details.


----------



## Midoriya

I just caught Zygarde and Mega Mewtwo X using only 20 ultra balls combined.  Now I just need to catch Moltres and my post-game legendary collection will be complete.


----------



## radical6

im so confused how do you like find out your friend safari omg does it unlock after a certain point in the game or


----------



## Midoriya

From what I've heard you find out your type by someone else telling you that you've exchanged friend codes with.  You can see theirs too and explore them even when the person is offline.


----------



## radical6

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> From what I've heard you find out your type by someone else telling you that you've exchanged friend codes with.  You can see theirs too and explore them even when the person is offline.



but..how...do you like click their profile and theres like a friend safari button??? i dont understand how you get there i dont see anything


----------



## Midoriya

You have to beat the elite four and champion, then go to Lumiose Station and get the ticket from the professor, ride to Kiloude City, enter the friend safari (In the top right of the town), and then it will show you your friend's list safari types.  You can click on one of them and catch/battle Pokemon inside their safari even if they're offline.


EDIT: Also, I have a question for anyone that knows about catching the legendary bird in XY.  I know  Serebii says you can use your Pokedex to track it, but how do you do that?


----------



## Music_123

go to the pokedex and press the said legendary bird,in the map it will have a red line,also,some advice don't fly,if you chase them up to azure bay,you can get them there


----------



## Heir

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I just caught Zygarde and Mega Mewtwo X using only 20 ultra balls combined.  Now I just need to catch Moltres and my post-game legendary collection will be complete.



Really not a lot of post game legendaries this time around, eh?


----------



## ForgottenT

Mega Bidoof.






Could you imagine... lol


----------



## Midoriya

Music_123 said:


> go to the pokedex and press the said legendary bird,in the map it will have a red line,also,some advice don't fly,if you chase them up to azure bay,you can get them there



It's not in my Pokedex


----------



## l3lossom

The Fairy Gym Leader, Valerie has weird eyes.


----------



## Music_123

stupid zapdos,im still in wild goose chase


----------



## Suave_Spencer

The clothing range for men seems a little bit limited compared to the range for women, if the Serebii list is anything to go by.


----------



## Heir

ForgottenT said:


> Mega Bidoof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you imagine... lol



Perfection has never been so doof


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I'll have nightmares now. 

There are too many good Pokemon to choose from, even when restricting it to solely Gen VI. Trying to decide whether to go with Talonflame or Pyroar as a fire type.


----------



## Midoriya

@Music: It's not in my Pokedex and I've beat the elite four and champion already.  Should it be there, or who do I talk to so that it's there?


----------



## Music_123

umm..you have to see it,then it flees,then you can check where it is


----------



## Silversea

I am pretty sure articuno/dos/tres are coded to appear in the first patch of grass you walk in after beating E4 since that has always been the case for me. Would also be fairer, since how are you supposed to find it without a map...


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I'll have nightmares now.
> 
> There are too many good Pokemon to choose from, even when restricting it to solely Gen VI. Trying to decide whether to go with Talonflame or Pyroar as a fire type.



Agreed. I've gone with Talonflame although it only gets two physical fire moves, Flame Charge and Flare Blitz. Now I look more into it I should have used Pyroar as it's a special attacker, which I'm a bit short of.


----------



## aetherene

Birthdays are kinda cool on Pokemon X&Y. Today is my birthday and when I went into a pokecenter, it was all dark and then there are poppers and streamers and the lady wishes you a happy birthday every time you talk to her.  Plus the music changes and there is a birthday cake with candles on the screen above the nurse.


----------



## Silversea

aetherene said:


> Birthdays are kinda cool on Pokemon X&Y. Today is my birthday and when I went into a pokecenter, it was all dark and then there are poppers and streamers and the lady wishes you a happy birthday every time you talk to her.  Plus the music changes and there is a birthday cake with candles on the screen above the nurse.



That's neat, I never realized that happened.


----------



## Music_123

finally! Zapdos is in the Sea Spirit Den (twitches)


----------



## aetherene

Silversea said:


> That's neat, I never realized that happened.



I am assuming that the birthday is based off of your 3DS settings. I don't think they've ever asked in game when your birthday is.


----------



## Music_123

yeah,i think so too! but this feature in your birthday? i love it!


----------



## Midoriya

Silversea said:


> I am pretty sure articuno/dos/tres are coded to appear in the first patch of grass you walk in after beating E4 since that has always been the case for me. Would also be fairer, since how are you supposed to find it without a map...




That didn't work for me.  I've seen many different Pokemon in the patches of grass after the E4 and Champion.


----------



## aetherene

My birthday at the Pokecenter~ I wish this could use the 3DS camera like NL so screenshots would be so much better looking and I wouldn't have to take them on my phone. But this was still cool.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Which button do I push- Red or Blue?


----------



## Music_123

blue!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I pushed the red one. The guy told be they both destroyed the world anyway, heh.


----------



## Music_123

oh,i know,i just like blue


----------



## Croconaw

I would press the blue one.


----------



## Midoriya

Does anyone have an answer for how to find the legendary bird in XY?  It doesn't appear in the grass right after the E4 and Champion for me, so I can't track it from my Pokedex.


EDIT: Nvm, I found it


----------



## th8827

You have to get lucky. 

After several meetings, it will fly to Sea Spirit's Den.


----------



## Gingersnap

Is it safe to save in the Lumiose City Pokemon Centers?


----------



## Kurugaya

Gingersnap said:


> Is it safe to save in the Lumiose City Pokemon Centers?



Yes. The bug only occurs outside, so any building is safe.


----------



## Swiftstream

^Revisiting Lumoise City^
ermigawd i just went into a condo-like building and went to the second floor of one of them, and after i got out of the elevator...

my screen started blinking on and off. Then this hex maniac walked out of it, and i was like O-O

then she said "no. no, you're not the one."

and she just walked forward until she was off the screen. Then i checked the whole floor and it was empty. There was no sign of her. 

*~CREEEPPEEDDD OUTTT*


----------



## Thunder

Nintendo's got an image up on where you should/shouldn't save.


----------



## Midoriya

After encountering it many times I cornered Moltres in Sea Spirit's Den and captured it.  Now I've captured all the post-game legendaries for me: Mega Mewtwo X, Zygarde, and Moltres.  It took 30 ultra balls combined.  Going to do the Looker missions soon.


----------



## BellGreen

I saw Articuno but it flew away before I even got to do something :/


----------



## Silversea

BellBringerGreen said:


> I saw Articuno but it flew away before I even got to do something :/



Yeah you can't do anything about it. You have to find it quite a few times (more than 10?) before you can actually do anything.


----------



## Music_123

you can only get it by trapping it in the sea spirits den


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Noooooo! I lost my first battle!  It was a sky battle, and unfortunately the only flying pokemon I had was Charizard.... And she sent out Areodactyl. Oh well, back to level grinding XC


----------



## Prof Gallows

Fixing new post glitch. New page should now show up.


----------



## radical6

Gingersnap said:


> Is it safe to save in the Lumiose City Pokemon Centers?



im pretty sure that you just shouldnt save in the outer circle
not sure about the avenues and crap like that but i wouldnt try and save in a building


----------



## oath2order

Heir said:


> Really not a lot of post game legendaries this time around, eh?



This is a good thing though.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

^ Agreed. When it comes to legendaries for me, less is more (particularly if they are a pain in the butt to get to and catch).


----------



## th8827

Keep in mind that we still have not seen any Event Legendaries. 

Somehow, I expect one of them to be in one of the locked areas of the Power Plant.


----------



## ForgottenT

Just caught my third shiny 
it?s a foongus, it?s so easy to get shinies with horde battles.


----------



## th8827

Are they more common in Hordes?


----------



## Silversea

Anyone got a Leftovers item spare? I need one for my team (yes I already found the one that you obtain in-game).


----------



## ForgottenT

th8827 said:


> Are they more common in Hordes?



Yeah because you meet 5 pokemons at a time, any of them can be a shiny, so you have 5x the chances to get one.

Just go catch a Combee, they have sweet scent, when you use sweet scent a horde will appear, just keep using it until you get a shiny.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

ForgottenT said:


> Yeah because you meet 5 pokemons at a time, any of them can be a shiny, so you have 5x the chances to get one.
> 
> Just go catch a Combee, they have sweet scent, when you use sweet scent a horde will appear, just keep using it until you get a shiny.


If only they introduced hordes sooner, would have made shiny Litwick hunting easier in BW lol


----------



## Farobi

is the rumour regarding that the game will automatically corrupt itself if they detect a hacked Pokemon true? Because I got a Deoxys from a trade that seems legit in my Black but idk if it really is legit.


----------



## Jake

poke transfer or pokeback prevents hacked pokemon from transferring over so i doubt it?????//


----------



## KarlaKGB

No there's very little likelihood of your game getting corrupted, as if the Pokemon is hacked so badly, it will be detected during Poketransfer


----------



## Kurugaya

Can you guys post some of your WiFi adventures? Very interested in how other TBTers are faring, I'll post some of mine in return. They can be viewed with the VS Recorder after the game has been cleared, you'll have to turn Wifi on to search for specific codes and see yours. I would even more appreciate Double Battle videos, considering that Singles mostly consist of sweeping and honestly it gets stale after a while. Bonus points for Mega Banette and Medicham.

8Z9W-WWWW-WWWX-L2H3
- Aerodactyl / Multiscale Dragonite / Mega Gengar VS Aegislash / Hawlucha / Greninja

B73G-WWWW-WWWX-L2GQ
- Draw against Automize Blissey that I didn't deserve in the slightest. Same team as above. Opponent had Garchomp / Azumarill / Blissey

SD6G-WWWW-WWWX-DVHZ
- Sylveon and its NU buddies against the solid fighting prowess of Mamoswine. 

Professional Focus Sash Aerodactyl VS Mega Aerodactyl comparison for all those interested:
XDKG-WWWW-WWWX-KTBB
KQPG-WWWW-WWWX-MDPL

Honestly though, it didn't need the Mega Evolution at all. You're better off using it on something else. I'm still puzzled why Stealth Rock is no longer a TM...


----------



## Farobi

im currently 2-2. i dont have vs recorder yet but the losses were against someone using overlevelled legends and the other was when i was still around level 15~20 and the other guy was at around 31~

- - - Post Merge - - -

however i did participate in a lvl 50 battle with someone using 3 legends and i managed to pull through 

woo slowking you beast


----------



## Farobi

Just entered the Victory Road. I was quite hoping that there wouldn't be any D:

and lol lickitung

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just entered the Victory Road. I was quite hoping that there wouldn't be any D:

and lol lickitung


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Just done the parts of Terminus Cave you can do before becoming the Champion. Just need to go back and find a Noibat and Shuckle, then I can move on. 

On the subject of Noibat, I'm thinking of replacing Dragalge with Noivern. However, for that to work properly I'l probably need to use Pyroar instead of Talonflame and it's a little late in the game to add that.

Current team:
Barbaracle Lv.51
Dragalge Lv.54
Avalugg Lv.51
Chesnaught Lv.53
Talonflame Lv.52
Doublade Lv.52

Edit: Just put that team, plus one with Dragalgae replaced with Noibat. Doesn't really affect much, however I lose my surfer. I could probably give Avalugg Surf just to get me to the Elite 4 as it has quite a shallow movepool anyway. I think I'll give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## Silversea

Been testing my possible team against wifi, can't say its doing too well though the tactics could be promising. I wish vaporeon was a tiny bit more durable, and maybe faster.


----------



## th8827

Farobi said:


> is the rumour regarding that the game will automatically corrupt itself if they detect a hacked Pokemon true? Because I got a Deoxys from a trade that seems legit in my Black but idk if it really is legit.



I'm pretty sure that Poke Bank will just not accept it.


----------



## Silversea

Different pokemon in Amie eat differently. Vaporeon scoffs the thing, Sylveon nibbles slowly for instance.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Silversea said:


> Different pokemon in Amie eat differently. Vaporeon scoffs the thing, Sylveon nibbles slowly for instance.


Are you sure it isn't because Vaporeon is full and Sylveon is almost full?

Regardless of which Pokemon I feed, I notice that they nibble fast, then nibble slower, then nibble really slow, and then turn their head as their fullness increases to max.


----------



## Silversea

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Are you sure it isn't because Vaporeon is full and Sylveon is almost full?
> 
> Regardless of which Pokemon I feed, I notice that they nibble fast, then nibble slower, then nibble really slow, and then turn their head as their fullness increases to max.



That's totally possible. I do feed Sylveon all the time haha.


----------



## Farobi

I DID IT.

I DEFEATED THE POKEMON LEAGUE; THE ELITE 4.

But wow that was too easy. I could've 6'oD the Champion without his Thunderbolt Crit. I also could've swept the Dragon Leader with a Level 62 Goodra. Goodra too strong 

Ok what now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Her*


----------



## Kurugaya

Farobi said:


> I DID IT.
> 
> I DEFEATED THE POKEMON LEAGUE; THE ELITE 4.
> 
> But wow that was too easy. I could've 6'oD the Champion without his Thunderbolt Crit. I also could've swept the Dragon Leader with a Level 62 Goodra. Goodra too strong
> 
> Ok what now



Congrats! I always make it a goal to complete the Pokedex as far as possible and take on the Battle Tower after the E4, in any Pokemon game for that matter. You can also try to catch the remaining legendaries or breed yourself a competitive team for online play.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Just discovered I didn't catch Cryogonal in Frost Cavern. The internet isn't very clear on where exactly it's found, anyone know exactly where/how?


----------



## Silversea

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Are you sure it isn't because Vaporeon is full and Sylveon is almost full?
> 
> Regardless of which Pokemon I feed, I notice that they nibble fast, then nibble slower, then nibble really slow, and then turn their head as their fullness increases to max.



Eevee always eats slower than Vaporeon, even when its fullness is at 0, so it does seem to be a thing.


----------



## oath2order

So what happens if you hack a Pokemon and everything about it looks legit? Legit IVs, etc etc


----------



## Silversea

oath2order said:


> So what happens if you hack a Pokemon and everything about it looks legit? Legit IVs, etc etc



Well, as you can probably guess, Nintendo can only do so much. Unless they had some hidden line of code that could check where it was obtained VS whether its "caught location" was actually generated.


----------



## KarlaKGB

oath2order said:


> So what happens if you hack a Pokemon and everything about it looks legit? Legit IVs, etc etc



The wifi check wouldn't detect it before, and a lot of stuff would slip through. For example, impossible IV and PID combinations. If you knew how to RNG, you would understand a bit more.


----------



## Silversea

So sleep is cured when you switch out now? I put one of the E4's pokemon to sleep, they withdrew it and sent it out again and the sleep was gone.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Silversea said:


> So sleep is cured when you switch out now? I put one of the E4's pokemon to sleep, they withdrew it and sent it out again and the sleep was gone.



Was it the Dragon person's Altaria? It has the ability Natural Cure. If not, I have no idea.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Silversea said:


> So sleep is cured when you switch out now? I put one of the E4's pokemon to sleep, they withdrew it and sent it out again and the sleep was gone.



Probably Natural Cure as Spencer said. Also in this gen, the sleep counter doesn't reset anymore, like it did in last generation.


----------



## Gingersnap

The team is almost complete!
Delphox (Minerva) Lvl 41
Sylveon (Kaname) Lvl 41 
Mienfoo (Curly Brace) Lvl 39
Roserade (Tuxedo Mask) Lvl 40 
Staraptor (Levi) Lvl 39
Blastoise (Caboose Jr) Lvl 39


----------



## Silversea

Suave_Spencer said:


> Was it the Dragon person's Altaria? It has the ability Natural Cure. If not, I have no idea.



Ah darn it. I forgot Natural Cure. And yes it was Altaria, but since I just used magic bounce to reflect its Sing I am content that I didn't waste a turn haha.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I really wish Tierno, Trevor, and Shauna were more important and you had more battles with them. It annoyed me that Tierno and Trevor didn't help with the final battle with Team Flare. It really messed with my ocd..


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I wish Tierno would stop talking about dancing. For Pete's sake, I get it already lol


----------



## Music_123

i got hit in the face with a volleyball. it hurts ;-;


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I've been afraid to ask this...What is pokerus? Someone just traded me a Trevenant with it, and a lot of people think it's special. What is it?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I've been afraid to ask this...What is pokerus? Someone just traded me a Trevenant with it, and a lot of people think it's special. What is it?



It doubles (I think) the number of EVs you gain from winning battles.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yes, Pokerus doubles all battle EV gain, including from the Power items. Doesn't work for super training. With Pokerus, and the appropriate battle item, you can get 50 EVs from a horde battle which is much faster than Super Training imo


----------



## Swiftstream

i got super lucky during a wonder trade and i got a froakie with pokerus and protean


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

How do you get pokerus? Is it just a thing they have? :0


----------



## Suave_Spencer

MyLifeIsCake said:


> How do you get pokerus? Is it just a thing they have? :0



Randomly from a wild encounter. It's a very low chance, something like 1 in 20,000. Also the next time you go to the Pokecenter the nurse will mention it.


----------



## KarlaKGB

MyLifeIsCake said:


> How do you get pokerus? Is it just a thing they have? :0



You have a 3 in 65,536 chance of getting Pokerus

To compare, the odds of finding a shiny is 1 in 8192.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Suave_Spencer said:


> Randomly from a wild encounter. It's a very low chance, something like 1 in 20,000. Also the next time you go to the Pokecenter the nurse will mention it.



So you could be ko'ing them all? Heh heh... That's ok, I'd prefer shines


----------



## Thunder

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I wish Tierno would stop talking about dancing. For Pete's sake, I get it already lol



Reminds me of the Pokemon anime's version of Cilan


----------



## Zeiro

The time I got Pokerus was the battle with Rayquaza in Pokemon Emerald. When I caught it, I looked in my party and both Rayquaza and Breloom had it. That was a pretty great day.



Thunder said:


> Reminds me of the Pokemon anime's version of Cilan


Don't even get me started on how they pronounce "Cilan" in the anime... It's not "sigh-lin" it's "sihl-ahn" like in "cilantro" they are so dumb.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

*Gets on Tumblr and a few other websites, noticing Espurr is now a meme*
This is getting dumb. Srsly people. -.-

- - -Post Merge- - -

Also, is anyone willing to trade a Charizardite X for my Charizardite Y? I've asked this on a few other forums but it's gone ignored. -.-


----------



## Silversea

*goes to Battle Institute*
*Opposing trainer has regice, registeel, latios and zapdos*
*shouts profanities*


----------



## Music_123

do you guys think that there will be a halloween special event in the game? like stores have halloween costumes instead of having regular ones?


----------



## Zeiro

DeviousCrossing said:


> *Gets on Tumblr and a few other websites, noticing Espurr is now a meme*
> This is getting dumb. Srsly people. -.-


espurr is a meme now?







what?






i had no clue.






whoa.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Reizo-Trepe said:


> espurr is a meme now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had no clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoa.



What are you talking about? That's me. In math class. Espurr just tells it like it is.


----------



## Silversea

So how does this battle video thing work. People keep telling me its in the PSS, and you can upload and search for videos but I just can't find it.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Silversea said:


> So how does this battle video thing work. People keep telling me its in the PSS, and you can upload and search for videos but I just can't find it.



The place is in Lumoise City. Want to say the buliding's purple, right?


----------



## Silversea

I don't mean the player video, I mean the ones saved from VS Recorder.


----------



## Zeiro

Anyone got a spare Dawn Stone?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Battle videos are in the Vs. Recorder, a key item


----------



## Music_123

anyone think that there will be a special event in X and Y,like a halloween event?


----------



## Jake

Music_123 said:


> anyone think that there will be a special event in X and Y,like a halloween event?



you only posted this like an hour ago, no need to post it again just 'cause you're desperate for a response.


I'm up to the E4, i'll prob challenge it soon


----------



## Silversea

So pretty.



Spoiler



http://i.imgur.com/4k4Ubv8.png



Be real please.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Silversea said:


> So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4k4Ubv8.png
> 
> 
> 
> Be real please.


Is it supposed to shiny Xerneas? If so, I prefer the normal form, that one looks like it has a rash lol


----------



## Silversea

Yes it is. I like it though.


----------



## Jake

i just beat e4 that was some easy **** thought it would be harder....


----------



## windfall

Silversea said:


> So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4k4Ubv8.png
> 
> 
> 
> Be real please.


I kinda like it.

Has anyone seen a shiny Yvetal yet? Maybe it's blue


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Either the games have gotten easier, we've gotten better, or a little bit of each. Well, at least I now know not to put four fire moves on a Charizard, or give a low leveled Staryu a Water Stone, and then wonder why it won't learn any more moves.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jake. said:


> i just beat e4 that was some easy **** thought it would be harder....



Seriously. The hardest part was putting up with the constant full restore usage by the Champ.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I haven't found anything about a shiny Yveltal, but I did find this:



Spoiler


----------



## radical6

DeviousCrossing said:


> *Gets on Tumblr and a few other websites, noticing Espurr is now a meme*
> This is getting dumb. Srsly people. -.-



but espurr is adorable.....but i do enjoy seeing other pokemon in pokemon amie bc oh my god


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

The developers must have known that people would find that stare creepy/amusing.


----------



## Jake

Tom said:


> Seriously. The hardest part was putting up with the constant full restore usage by the Champ.



they never used full restores i got sweg.

hardest part was probopass which i couldnlt 1H-KO coz of sturdy then full restore and i just like FUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Thunder

page is glitchin, hopefully this should fix it


----------



## Farobi

Where's the girl who gives random TMs everyday?


----------



## Ricardo

Farobi said:


> Where's the girl who gives random TMs everyday?



Coumarine City, take the monorail down the hill (if you flew there) and then follow the path up to a cliff right when you exit


----------



## Farobi

Ricardo said:


> Coumarine City, take the monorail down the hill (if you flew there) and then follow the path up to a cliff right when you exit


Thanks! I just got confide :L


----------



## Farobi

I just unlocked the friend safari:
False Swipe Drapion LGI XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also crit captured an Espurr, sweet.


----------



## Zeiro

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> The developers must have known that people would find that stare creepy/amusing.


----------



## Farobi

Am i the only one addicted to the Friend Safari? I just filled one PC box with them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also crit captured a Pikachu c:


----------



## Thunder

Did the chain fishing method and got myself a nice looking shiny clauncher.


----------



## Jake

Thunder said:


> Did the chain fishing method and got myself a nice looking shiny clauncher.



walked into ur friend safari and got myself a nice looking shiny smeargle.

o i just got shiny quillfish from fishin chain HOLLA


----------



## ninfia

i just finished gathering all my pokemon for my dream team
im trying to get a shiny eevee rn so i can get a shiny sylveon. i already have a regular sylveon buuut


----------



## Thunder

Jake. said:


> walked into ur friend safari and got myself a nice looking shiny smeargle.
> 
> o i just got shiny quillfish from fishin chain HOLLA



raz got a shiny audino too, my fs must be pretty good for shinies, heh.


----------



## Farobi

Got a Shiny Horsea through that fishing method, took around 10 minutes lol. I wasnt really excited because i know it's easier to get shinies through this method, but still c'mon it's a shiny Horsea trololol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's a Bold Nature too, I can maybe use it in NU as a Seadra <3


----------



## Horus

Got a shiny Relicanth 

so easy now, a little disappointed


----------



## Farobi

Horus said:


> Got a shiny Relicanth
> 
> so easy now, a little disappointed



Yeah :/


----------



## ForgottenT

I got shiny *Mareep*, *Ursaring*, *Fonguss*. And 2 shiny *Jigglypuffs *while searching for shiny *Kirlia *in Safari, still haven?t gotten it, have been searching for over 24 hours -.-


----------



## ForgottenT

OMGOMGOMGOMOMGMOG FINALLY got shiny *Kirlia*, and it?s Female!


----------



## Farobi

ForgottenT said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMOMGMOG FINALLY got shiny *Kirlia*, and it?s Female!



congrats ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw where can we find the hidden ability o-power?


----------



## ForgottenT

Farobi said:


> congrats ^^



Thanks! ^^
Time to get max in Amie, and EV train it 

Also my second Jigglypuff is up for trading, I?m only looking for other shinies


----------



## KarlaKGB

Farobi said:


> congrats ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> btw where can we find the hidden ability o-power?


What is that? I don't think it exists


----------



## Silversea

Where the hell are you all finding these shinies lol.

I'm interested in picking up a shiny chatot if anyone wants to help.  I have nothing to offer in X cause there are no shinies in this game obviously but I have duplicate legendaries and stuff so let me know if you are interested on going on a radar hunt.


----------



## ForgottenT

Silversea said:


> Where the hell are you all finding these shinies lol.
> 
> I'm interested in picking up a shiny chatot if anyone wants to help.  I have nothing to offer in X cause there are no shinies in this game obviously but I have duplicate legendaries and stuff so let me know if you are interested on going on a radar hunt.



Best ways to get shinies are.

- Breeding pokemons with pokemons from different regions of the world.
- Farming horde battles with sweet scent.
- Pokeradar chaining.
- Fishing chaining.
- Friend Safari, because there?s only up to 3 kinds of pokemons it?s easier to get the one you want, also there?s a rumor that there?s bigger chances to find shinies in Friend Safari.


----------



## StarryACNL

I have lost interest in the game already.
I'm sorry but I have!


----------



## Farobi

OMG someone gave me their Politoed.

Too bad it's Adamant and Water Absorb, but still it's a Politoed lolol. 

This game <3


----------



## Farobi

After 30 minutes, I _finally_ a female Quilladin at the Safari ^^

Now I need to find Safaris with Froakie in them ><


----------



## Venn

I can't wait to start playing this game soon. Today I went to the store and bought $40 of prepaid cards to download it, and I went to buy it and I didn't realize there was an additional charge.. off to the store I go.. once again.


----------



## Farobi

Took me 2 hours to get the 3 Kalos starters with their Hidden Abilities.

Never. Again. ><


----------



## Toeto

How do you even get pokemon with their hidden abilities. 
I need a Nidoran.


----------



## Libra

Can someone tell me where the Day Care Center can be found? As in; after which gym (or how far in the game; I've only just defeated the first gym, LOL)?

Same question but for the Jaw Fossil. After which gym can you obtain one?

Thanks.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Libra said:


> Can someone tell me where the Day Care Center can be found? As in; after which gym (or how far in the game; I've only just defeated the first gym, LOL)?
> 
> Same question but for the Jaw Fossil. After which gym can you obtain one?
> 
> Thanks.



Both are soon, there's quite a long way between the first and second badge. Daycare is on Route 7, the fossils are in Glittering Cave


----------



## Sheepish

Toeto said:


> How do you even get pokemon with their hidden abilities.
> I need a Nidoran.



Pok?mon found in the Friend Safari have a chance of having their hidden ability.
I don't think any of the Nido family can be found there, though.


----------



## dollydaydream

I chained 50 fish in a row but didn't get a single shiny  pokeradar isn't really working out either, neither is the masuda method and i have no patience for searching for hours in the friend safari.


----------



## Libra

Suave_Spencer said:


> Both are soon, there's quite a long way between the first and second badge. Daycare is on Route 7, the fossils are in Glittering Cave



Thanks! ^_^


----------



## ForgottenT

dollydaydream said:


> I chained 50 fish in a row but didn't get a single shiny  pokeradar isn't really working out either, neither is the masuda method and i have no patience for searching for hours in the friend safari.



They do work, you must just be really unlucky, and Masuda does not make shinies easy to get, it just makes the chances a bit better, if you don?t care what shiny you get I would recommend farming horde battles with sweet scent


----------



## Venn

Did anyone download the game here? How long does it usually take?


----------



## Ricardo

Venice said:


> Did anyone download the game here? How long does it usually take?



It took me roughly between 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Gingersnap

How do you use registered items?


----------



## Ricardo

Toeto said:


> How do you even get pokemon with their hidden abilities.
> I need a Nidoran.



You can get their hidden abilities if the person that has that safari type is online at the same time as you.

Edit: Nidoran can be found at Route 11 and you can encounter them in hordes so use sweet scent.
Their is a chance that it will its hidden ability

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gingersnap said:


> How do you use registered items?



If you registered an item you press Y and then use the Circle Pad or D pad and choose


----------



## ForgottenT

Gingersnap said:


> How do you use registered items?



Press Y ^^


----------



## Th3 Mayor

Ricardo said:


> It took me roughly between 45 minutes to an hour.



Took you about an hour?  Mine took almost 4 hours.


----------



## Th3 Mayor

Ricardo said:


> It took me roughly between 45 minutes to an hour.



Took you about an hour?  Mine took almost 4 hours.


----------



## Ricardo

Th3 Mayor said:


> Took you about an hour?  Mine took almost 4 hours.



Really! I thought it took me an hour because my internet is crappy. The download often got error messages, but when I begin again it goes when it left off.


----------



## ForgottenT

Wauw, I were fighting someone who wanted to battle me online, I were totally PWNING him, and then he disconnected...
So I guess that?s a thing, that people disconnect so that they won?t get loses.


----------



## KarlaKGB

ForgottenT said:


> Wauw, I were fighting someone who wanted to battle me online, I were totally PWNING him, and then he disconnected...
> So I guess that?s a thing, that people disconnect so that they won?t get loses.
> What a noob, he even sent out Tyrunt?s evo against my Sylveon.



You now get losses when you disconnect


----------



## dollydaydream

ForgottenT said:


> They do work, you must just be really unlucky, and Masuda does not make shinies easy to get, it just makes the chances a bit better, if you don?t care what shiny you get I would recommend farming horde battles with sweet scent


Thanks for the advice I'm going to try again later


----------



## ForgottenT

KarlaKGB said:


> You now get losses when you disconnect



Thank goodness, all games should do that.
Maybe he did not disconnect, or maybe he did, I don?t know it just seems weird that it would happen right after I KOed the pokemon, he sent out.
Anyways, I should find out who he is here on the forums, so that I can send him a type chart.


----------



## th8827

As of yet, I have not won a single online battle...


----------



## ForgottenT

th8827 said:


> As of yet, I have not won a single online battle...



Wanna battle? 
xD


----------



## th8827

Sure. Might as well try.


----------



## KarlaKGB

I'm up for battling too.


----------



## ForgottenT

th8827 said:


> Sure. Might as well try.



Nice, I?m adding you. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> I'm up for battling too.



I?ll add you too, I?m not that good, so you will probably PWN me xD


----------



## th8827

Sounds good. My trainer is Raven, and I use a Battle Girl profile image.

I like Double Battles the best.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I'd be happy to have some battles if anyone wants. Would be using an ingame team though, won't really be making properly trained teams until after I finish the game.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Well I'm using a few standins in my team, and haven't grinded any battle items yet 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm mainly having trouble remembering the types of the new Mons


----------



## Hikari

ForgottenT said:


> Thank goodness, all games should do that.
> Maybe he did not disconnect, or maybe he did, I don?t know it just seems weird that it would happen right after I KOed the pokemon, he sent out.
> Anyways, I should find out who he is here on the forums, so that I can send him a type chart.



Speakin of type charts, can you send me a type chart? I always end up chosing the wrong type...


----------



## th8827

See. I can't stand up to Fairies...

You took out my best Pok?mon on the first turn, too...


----------



## ForgottenT

Hikari said:


> Speakin of type charts, can you send me a type chart? I always end up chosing the wrong type...



http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Type_chart 

- - - Post Merge - - -



th8827 said:


> See. I can't stand up to Fairies...
> 
> You took out my best Pok?mon on the first turn, too...



Yeah, they were pretty much all bad against fairies.
I?m glad that I decided to use Garchomp first, I were gonna use Furfrou, but then I changed my mind xD


----------



## Kurugaya

Suave_Spencer said:


> I'd be happy to have some battles if anyone wants. Would be using an ingame team though, won't really be making properly trained teams until after I finish the game.



I've added you, and if anyone else wants to battle me as well my FC is on the left and my in-game name happens to be Esther.

My preferred format is 6v6 singles. I've also added ForgottenT & Karla, I do happen to have a handful of BP items however but if that's an issue I can take them off if you wish.


----------



## ForgottenT

KarlaKGB said:


> Well I'm using a few standins in my team, and haven't grinded any battle items yet
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm mainly having trouble remembering the types of the new Mons



I don?t even have any battle items yet XD
I should go get the left overs at the farm, are you ready to battle? ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



th8827 said:


> See. I can't stand up to Fairies...
> 
> You took out my best Pok?mon on the first turn, too...



I was stuck on the trading screen because I accidentally pressed offer xD


----------



## Hikari

ForgottenT said:


> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Type_chart
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they were pretty much all bad against fairies.
> I?m glad that I decided to use Garchomp first, I were gonna use Furfrou, but then I changed my mind xD



Thanks! Now I can use the right moves! XD


----------



## KarlaKGB

gg! Mega Gengar was scary


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I keep having problems remembering which Pokemon have become fairy types.


----------



## ForgottenT

KarlaKGB said:


> gg! Mega Gengar was scary



GG I forgot that it lost Levitate lol.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Bug Buzz also goes through Subs now btw


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Lol I just defeated the champion and I was spinning around my pokemon waiting for something to happen for at least five minutes before I knew you could've hit the A button...


----------



## Kurugaya

KarlaKGB said:


> Bug Buzz also goes through Subs now btw



Any sound based Attack does, actually. Same for any Attack used by a Pokemon with the Infiltrator Ability. Crobat is definitely going to be more popular now with this buff and poison types getting stronger in general, it also learns Defog which now gets rid of entry hazards.


----------



## Music_123

do you guys think that all of the fairy types are the cute ones? i think so :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

except maybe for Snubull


----------



## Gingersnap

Wahhh so I decided to go for a loop and mix up my team, replacing Blastoise with a Skrelp I'm training and keeping Staraptor


----------



## oath2order

Got my Hawlucha HM slave


----------



## Music_123

Hawlucha is an HM slave?


----------



## Kurugaya

Music_123 said:


> Hawlucha is an HM slave?



He's doing a great job as HM slave, he can learn pretty much everything except for Surf and Waterfall but you could always use Lapras for that.


----------



## oath2order

Music_123 said:


> Hawlucha is an HM slave?



Yes, and it does so wonderfully!


----------



## Zeiro

Ralts is being such a pain to train and level up... Such low stats and weak moves. I think I'll have to rely on the Exp. Share, at least until he's a Kirlia.


----------



## ForgottenT

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Ralts is being such a pain to train and level up... Such low stats and weak moves. I think I'll have to rely on the Exp. Share, at least until he's a Kirlia.



Ralt?s and Kirlia, have horrible stats, but when it evolves into Gardevoir it will all be worth it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow I have played 123Hours and 18Mins @_@


----------



## Zeiro

ForgottenT said:


> Ralt?s and Kirlia, have horrible stats, but when it evolves into Gardevoir it will all be worth it.


Yup, I had the same experience in Pokemon Ruby. But I'm evolving mine into Gallade. I still uh... I still need a Dawn Stone though.


----------



## Music_123

Mega Gardevoir or Mega Blaziken?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Sooo you can find Zoroarks on Route 20...


----------



## radical6

Spoiler:  leaked stuff maybe in future games??? or now????



new legendary pokemon were leaked?? some people typed their names into the GTS and it was proved real (bc if u type something random like 202020z then it wont show up on the GTS) uh if you wanna read it its here

unless thats a lie too idk i hope theyre real because they sound cool !!
sorry if someone already posted this


----------



## Kurugaya

Music_123 said:


> Mega Gardevoir or Mega Blaziken?



Personally I'm not much of a fan of Mega Gardevoir, anything that outspeeds it can KO it before it can even move, but I've never used it personally and only speak from experience so take that with a grain of salt. If you use it in tandem with Sticky Web Galvantula or Tailwind support I could see it work properly. 

Mega Blaziken is pretty strong and works very well as a Sweeper. If you would rather use your only Mega Slot for something like Gardevoir however, I can assure you that the drawbacks from Life Orb Blaziken are minimal as it does its job even without mega evolving more than sufficient. But you need to keep in mind that Blaziken is an absolute glass-canon and won't survive for long because of the recoil from its moves.


----------



## oath2order

Is Rock Smash necessary in the game?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Wow chain fishing is easy / or have I just got lucky? 1st attempt I got to 61 and caught a shiny Clawitzer. =D Going to try for a shiny Starmie and Poliwag now.

^And I'm going to say Mega Gardevoir, though I haven't seen it but I'm not really a fan of Blaziken. ~ yeah I haven't seen mega-gardevoir, 70 hours playtime and still not reached the 7th gym and have 5 new 'mon I still haven't seen. xP

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow chain fishing is easy / or have I just got lucky? 1st attempt I got to 61 and caught a shiny Clawitzer. =D Going to try for a shiny Starmie and Poliwag now.

^And I'm going to say Mega Gardevoir, though I haven't seen it but I'm not really a fan of Blaziken. ~ yeah I haven't seen mega-gardevoir, 70 hours playtime and still not reached the 7th gym and have 5 new 'mon I still haven't seen. xP


----------



## Silversea

Any chain fishing guides anywhere? All I can find are people saying "Yay I chain fished and found a shiny" which is totally not helpful.


----------



## ForgottenT

Silversea said:


> Any chain fishing guides anywhere? All I can find are people saying "Yay I chain fished and found a shiny" which is totally not helpful.



Just keep fishing at the same spot, without failing.


----------



## Silversea

ForgottenT said:


> Just keep fishing at the same spot, without failing.




What? I can't even get two fish in a row without failing? There must be more to it than that.


----------



## ForgottenT

Silversea said:


> What? I can't even get two fish in a row without failing? There must be more to it than that.



You can?t be serious lol



> A proper fishing streak requires you to continuously hook a wild Pokemon with a fishing rod without ever pulling up nothing, or missing the timing of the reel. The longer you maintain this streak, the higher your streak will go. The higher your streak, the higher the chances of hooking a shiny Pokemon.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Link to source


----------



## Silversea

ForgottenT said:


> You can?t be serious lol



How the hell do you do this lol. I don't know how you avoid the "No fish are biting." message.


----------



## ForgottenT

Silversea said:


> How the hell do you do this lol. I don't know how you avoid the "No fish are biting." message.



Read the guide I linked.


----------



## oath2order

Silversea said:


> How the hell do you do this lol. I don't know how you avoid the "No fish are biting." message.



Some Pokemon have the ability Suction Cups


----------



## Silversea

EDIT: Ah, I missed your edit. Thanks.


----------



## Music_123

are there anymore hairstyles than Short,bobbed,medium,long,pig tails,and and ponytails?


----------



## SockHead

Very first shiny in the game!!!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I can't get over how angry I am that I can't take the dumb skates off.... lol


----------



## Gingersnap

Which Pokemon have Suction Cups as an ability?


----------



## Kurugaya

Gingersnap said:


> Which Pokemon have Suction Cups as an ability?



Octillery does, for instance. Lileep also if I remember correctly, you can get the latter by smashing rocks.


----------



## gabriursa

Gingersnap said:


> Which Pokemon have Suction Cups as an ability?



Inkay, Lileep their evos and Octillery.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Octillery, Lileep, Cradily, Inkay, Malamar have Suction Cups

For Sticky Hold: 
Grimer, Muk, Gulpin, Swalot, Shellos, Gastrodon, Trubbish, and Accelgor


----------



## Jinglefruit

Inkay can have suction cups, that's what I used.
Sticky hold has the same effect I hear ~ Gulpin have that.


----------



## Silversea

So can any experts on day care tell me the following.

I breed Honchkrow with Chatot to get a Chatot with Nasty Plot (win).

Now if I breed Chatot with a Ditto, will the resulting Chatot still have this move?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

ShinyYoshi said:


> I can't get over how angry I am that I can't take the dumb skates off.... lol


Yeah, I don't get why you can't register them and then use the y button to put them on or take them off.


----------



## Kurugaya

Silversea said:


> So can any experts on day care tell me the following.
> 
> I breed Honchkrow with Chatot to get a Chatot with Nasty Plot (win).
> 
> Now if I breed Chatot with a Ditto, will the resulting Chatot still have this move?



Yup. I can assure you that.


----------



## Jake

tsundere said:


> Spoiler:  leaked stuff maybe in future games??? or now????
> 
> 
> 
> new legendary pokemon were leaked?? some people typed their names into the GTS and it was proved real (bc if u type something random like 202020z then it wont show up on the GTS) uh if you wanna read it its here
> 
> unless thats a lie too idk i hope theyre real because they sound cool !!
> sorry if someone already posted this



*Okay. I'd seriously not open either of these two spoilers as it leaks potential future spoilers, and please be courteous of those who want to avoid, and if you want to discuss please put in a spoiler.*



Spoiler



Due to no legendary trio and lack of post game and ****, I wouldn't at all be surprised if this was real. But I'm takin' it with a grain of salt because I don't really care idk????///

Anyway, it's legit, I just searched for that Goomy on the GTS and I found it, asking for a Volcanion. I'll also try find the other two, as well.
Also too lazy to get my phone, so I just took pics with webcam, sorry that they're LQ and backwards














Haven't been able to find Hoopa because haven't seen an Anorith. Okay, found it by searching Xerneas, the other two pokemon were also listed in Xerneas, so I guess just searching Xerneas would be easiest way to see all three names in one search (I'd assume the same would work for Yeveltal, too). Btw if you want to see for yourself, go on the GTS and search the following;
To see Volcanion: Search Goomy, female, level 31-40
To see Diancie: Search Flabebe, female, level 11-30 (there's also a Volcanion in here, too)
To see Hoopa: Search Anorith, male, level 11-20





Gingersnap said:


> Which Pokemon have Suction Cups as an ability?


Octillery are Inkay off the top of my head (inkay might have sticky hold, but it's the same thing as suction caps)


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Yeah, I don't get why you can't register them and then use the y button to put them on or take them off.



I'm freaking holding the Dowsing Machine all the time cause you don't wear the skates while holding it.


----------



## oath2order

All I can say is that I hope the Pokemon in spoilers are released in X and Y, and not something that we have to wait for a third game for >.>


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I just want all distributions to be Wi-Fi or Nintendo Zone.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> All I can say is that I hope the Pokemon in spoilers are released in X and Y, and not something that we have to wait for a third game for >.>



I'm pretty sure they will. I mean X and Y has changed Pokemon so much, would not be surprised if there was like DLC which unlocked more stuff (which people are kinda saying that charm thing does)

also may be related to the leaked Pokemon;


Spoiler



I saw this image on Tumblr yesterday, when I wasn't aware of these Pokemon, so I just brushed past it. Gonna be like impossible to find again so I'll do my best to explain (though the image did it really well).

Pretty much, it said Pokemon were given out in order to unlock events for the next gen games.

Off the top of my head, they had the Arceus get released before HG/SS got released. you could get this Arceus in DPP and trade it over to HG/SS to unlock the Sinjo ruins event or w/e
Shiny legendary beasts given out in HG/SS before BW were released. Could trade these over to BW to unlock Zoroark event
Keldeo given out in BW, before BW2 released, Keldeo traded over to BW2 to unlock Keldeo event.

I'm sure there was more but that's all I remember. Anyway, the main point of the post is..

Shiny dialga/palkia/giratina given out in BW2... ??????? Trade over to X and Y?????????/// unlock????????///

okay trying to find the image again I found this post which explains the Serebii leak (gotta zoom in tho) - http://pokemon-global-academy.tumblr.com/post/64801228378/diancie-volcanion-and-hoopa-the-new-event

ALSO HOLLA


----------



## oath2order

:O Nice call there Jake.

What charm thing?

I wonder what'll happen first, release of Spoilermon (which I'm calling them now) or someone completing their National Dex...


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Oh noes. I KO'ed Mewtwo...


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> :O Nice call there Jake.
> 
> What charm thing?
> 
> I wonder what'll happen first, release of Spoilermon (which I'm calling them now) or someone completing their National Dex...



charm thing: Strange Souvenir - An ornament depicting a Pok?mon that is venerated as a protector in some region far from Kalos (gallows and Jen were talking about it in IRC yesterday which is how I learned of it, so ty to them. also Jen says that if you re-talk to the guy who gives it to you, he says it isn't Kanto, Johto, Hoenn, Sinnoh or Unova)

as for national dex - it can't really be completed until they release Pokemon Bank, so guess it depends when Ninty plan to release them.




Spoiler



In all honesty though, these are probably just the Darkrai/Shaymin/Arceus and Keldeo/Meloetta/Genesect of Gen 6. The only reason they haven't been leaked like the others have is because the 3DS can't be hacked, so there's no way to get the event legends early



oh also found this on tumblr


Spoiler



only half the berries obtainable in kalos

references to a new region in every other city

the ancient artifact from some new region entrusted to you

lumiose city train station

three new legendary pokemon typing leaked (rock/fairy, fire/water, psychic/ghost)

game freak confirming they are making a volume 2 to their guidebook

i told you all. DLC expansion is happening

- http://plasmapanda.tumblr.com/post/64781739114/only-half-the-berries-obtainable-in-kalos


Also from tumblr people are posting pics of pokemon wanted saying 'Nuggest' and 'apple'  because the GTS allows you to put fake pokemon names for wanted pokemon, but apparently it takes longer to search if they're fake, where as if you put these 3 leakmon they don't take as long for putting a random name. Anyway, I'm yet to test this, will probably do so after my exam



so yea, pre much confirmed, we just gotta wait


----------



## oath2order

Yes, well, they might not be the eventmons, since 



Spoiler



the 3DS can't be hacked



Oh I thought bank was released


----------



## Zeiro

Back in the day when Diamond and Pearl were released, people hacked them right away and found Darkrai, Shaymin, and Arceus -- the three event Pokemon for Gen 4. 

(Though Arceus was eventually released directly, rather than the planned "Hall of Origin" event that released a flute that let player's access the Hall of Origin and battle and catch Arceus for themselves. The event and music is still within the game. The music from the event was reused for the Sinjoh Ruins event in HG/SS.)






Anyways same thing happened with Black and White were released. It was immediately hacked to reveal more Gen 5 event Pokemon -- Meloetta, Genesect, and Keldeo. 

Three Event Pokemon were expected to be in X & Y, but the 3DS is a lot harder to hack than the DS obviously, leaving them a mystery until now. 

Since Shaymin was given a new forme in Platinum and Keldeo was given a new forme in Black 2 and White 2 we can predict that at least one of them will have a new forme in an upcoming game.


----------



## oath2order

JAKE SWEET DEAR LORD THAT'S ****ING AMAZING OH MY GOD.



Spoiler



WHAT IF MORE GYMS
MORE NEW POKEMON LIKE MAYBE THAT'S WHY THERE WERE ONLY A FEW NEW ONES THIS GEN MAYBE IT WAS BECAUSE THERE'LL BE MORE
I'M FLAILING


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> JAKE SWEET DEAR LORD THAT'S ****ING AMAZING OH MY GOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IF MORE GYMS
> MORE NEW POKEMON LIKE MAYBE THAT'S WHY THERE WERE ONLY A FEW NEW ONES THIS GEN MAYBE IT WAS BECAUSE THERE'LL BE MORE
> I'M FLAILING





Spoiler



I really don't think it'd be something like that, as much as I'd love it, I don't think so. I really just think we'll get a new area to explore (like the battle place in Diamond and Pearl idk what it's called but it's the place at the top right of the map which has those three new towns) - maybe a little bigger. I would like to see some new Pokemon, too, but I doubt it. If anything, the only thing we'll get will be the legends, and the Floetta/Floette/I suck at Pokemon/whatever forme AZ has, or an expansion upon it's story.
Would love to see a whole new region to explore (I can see it happening, and if it did happen I'd be so happy), but I just can't right now



anyway, after my exam I'm gonna go explore some more and see what else I can find.


----------



## Silversea

So where are people getting all these gym leader hair cuts and outfits?


----------



## Sheepish

Silversea said:


> So where are people getting all these gym leader hair cuts and outfits?



You can make your icon look like an NPC. From the PSS menu, go to your Profile, then click on your own picture/name.


----------



## Music_123

are there more unlockable hair styles? i already got the two after getting 10+ haircuts.


----------



## Sheepish

Music_123 said:


> are there unlockable hair styles? i already got the two after getting 10+ haircuts.



That's it, I'm afraid. Female characters get a total of 6 hairstyles (4 from the start, 2 unlockable) and males get 4 (3 from the start, 1 unlockable).


----------



## Farobi

I HATE GRUMPIG

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Wigglytuff too but hax :[


----------



## Music_123

Why?


----------



## oath2order

Oh my god am I the only one who thinks Lumiose City is a little overwhelming?

That minimap that appears when you get to a new plaza should be made a permanent thing with a tracker showing where you are


----------



## Thunder

It's a little disappointing that the male character's customization options are a little limited compared to females.


----------



## Farobi

Music_123 said:


> Why?



Well firstly they are in the Battle Maison in every other battle, and my team {SLOWKING, GOODRA, & LUCARIO} is super weak to it.
I need a mixed attacker ><

Actually, Wigglytuff literally made me lose the match because of a paralyze and critical hit {7JCW-WWWW-WWWX-PU2D}


----------



## Silversea

Farobi said:


> Well firstly they are in the Battle Maison in every other battle, and my team {SLOWKING, GOODRA, & LUCARIO} is super weak to it.
> I need a mixed attacker ><
> 
> Actually, Wigglytuff literally made me lose the match because of a paralyze and critical hit {7JCW-WWWW-WWWX-PU2D}



Scolipede is hax. I just cannot beat that thing no matter what pokemon I send out. It just outspeeds and one shots all of my pokemon...I tried hydro pump on it with my special attack vaporeon and it did 30% :c

Also still no idea how to upload videos. All the suggestions given to me have not worked. I cannot find the PSS option, and accessing the item simply lets you view videos.


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> It's a little disappointing that the male character's customization options are a little limited compared to females.



tbh i think it should be like new leaf where you can unlock the other gender's hairstyles
or youre not limited to wearing your genders clothes like come on nintendo


----------



## Zeiro

@Music_123








oath2order said:


> Oh my god am I the only one who thinks Lumiose City is a little overwhelming?
> 
> That minimap that appears when you get to a new plaza should be made a permanent thing with a tracker showing where you are


You're not alone. It's even more so than Castelia. I've had the game for 10 days and I'm still not used to it. I've come to rely on the Lumi Cabs, but they can be expensive. 

AND THERE ARE SO. MANY. CAFES.



Thunder said:


> It's a little disappointing that the male character's customization options are a little limited compared to females.


I feel you bro. I wish it were more like New Leaf, I've seen a few girls' boots and hats I would definitely have my trainer wear.


----------



## oath2order

Can you take your trainer's hat off?

Don't get me wrong, Lumiose is easily my new favorite city in the series, but why are there so many cafes you're right.


----------



## Music_123

oath2order said:


> Can you take your trainer's hat off?


 Nope


----------



## radical6

oath2order said:


> Don't get me wrong, Lumiose is easily my new favorite city in the series, but why are there so many cafes you're right.


it reminds me of seattle with starbucks


----------



## Sheepish

Silversea said:


> Also still no idea how to upload videos. All the suggestions given to me have not worked. I cannot find the PSS option, and accessing the item simply lets you view videos.



Try using the Vs. Recorder while you're online.


----------



## oath2order

Music_123 said:


> Nope



RAAAAAAGE


----------



## Kurugaya

Farobi said:


> Well firstly they are in the Battle Maison in every other battle, and my team {SLOWKING, GOODRA, & LUCARIO} is super weak to it.
> I need a mixed attacker ><
> 
> Actually, Wigglytuff literally made me lose the match because of a paralyze and critical hit {7JCW-WWWW-WWWX-PU2D}



I was also surprised by Nita's choice of movepool, it was quite unexpected. I managed to pull through somehow but I reeeaaally don't want to fight her again. My Battle Tower team now consists of Dragonite, Blaziken and Gengar and I'm really a fan of their synergy. Currently at #32 in the Super Singles, and I have yet to meet a Trick Room team. Let's hope it stays that way, I would probably get wrecked.

Here's a video, not from the Maison but online with the same team. Can't be bothered to record NPC videos. RVYG-WWWW-WWWX-PGA7


----------



## Swiftstream

i wish i could take my hat off 
I just beat the game too 
24h and 58 min of play time


----------



## Swiftstream

i wish i could take my hat off 
I just beat the game too 
24h and 58 min of play time


----------



## Farobi

Swiftstream said:


> i wish i could take my hat off
> I just beat the game too
> 24h and 58 min of play time



i beat the game at around 30 hours. mustve been carried away with all these new features >~<


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Swiftstream said:


> i wish i could take my hat off
> I just beat the game too
> 24h and 58 min of play time


 
I'm over 50 hours and I've only just beaten the last gym. I keep having to spend ages trying to catch things.


----------



## th8827

I'm at 86:21


----------



## Venn

I got the game yesterday and today I just got my 3rd Badge, along with the Mega Ring and Lucario. However, I'm thinking about stopping right now, and go around and train my team up to get higher levels.

Also, does anyone know how to get Ponyta or where it can be found? And Eevee??

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just searched and it does seem like Safari is the only answer.


----------



## Jake

eevee route 10, ponyta idk probs friend safari = post game


----------



## oath2order

Helioptile is cutest Pokemon ever omfg


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Anyone currently wondertrading, I'm about to bombard it with froakie and fennekin


----------



## dollydaydream

still no shiny pokemon :/ been searching for hours


----------



## Silversea

trying Masuda method for a Timid shiny Chatot right now...let's see how that goes. Got a Timid Japanese ditto from GTS which is awesome luck. Getting a new egg every 2 minutes!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cannot see my post, did this place reach a limit or something?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Fixing page.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Just beat the E4 in my copy of X, my winning team:
Greninja level 78
Sylveon level 74
Talonflame level 73
Furfrou level 73
Venusaur level 68
Noivern level 63

Now to focus more on my copy of Y, in which I'm up to the second gym I think...


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Just beat the E4 in my copy of X, my winning team:
> Greninja level 78
> Sylveon level 74
> Talonflame level 73
> Furfrou level 73
> Venusaur level 68
> Noivern level 63
> 
> Now to focus more on my copy of Y, in which I'm up to the second gym I think...



How were Noivern and Talonflame? At the moment mine have quite limited moves because I need more heart scales.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Suave_Spencer said:


> How were Noivern and Talonflame? At the moment mine have quite limited moves because I need more heart scales.


Noivern was barely used as it was a very recent edition to the team but Talonflame wiped out the champions mega quite quickly with Acrobatics so it was very useful for me. Though Greninja did most of the work and overall I felt the E4 was a bit easy for my overlevelled team...

I'm using Noivern a bit more now and its usefulness is growing.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

There's a person in the gatehouse between Snowbelle and Route 21 who says his Pokemon is nicknamed Sepultura. Not sure if music reference, or just a reference to wherever the band got their name from.


----------



## th8827

Suave_Spencer said:


> How were Noivern and Talonflame? At the moment mine have quite limited moves because I need more heart scales.



I have a Talonflame, and he is awesome.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

th8827 said:


> I have a Talonflame, and he is awesome.



What moves did you use? Apart from Acrobatics I can't decide, although mine has a special attack raising nature so I could potentially use Flamethrower.


----------



## Music_123

i have talonflame also,although i do not really like it as much as i hoped i would


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Pidgeot is still my favorite beginner flying pokemon.


----------



## th8827

I use flame charge and Acrobatics, mainly. He also has fly and Brave bird, but I'm considering changing that out for something else. 

Acrobatics is almost as good as Brave Bird, and has no recoil.

I like how serious and grumpy he looks in Pok?mon Amie.


----------



## Silversea

Have talonflame with me, and I didn't know this but Flame Body reduces egg hatching speed by half. I basically emptied my party save one so I could carry more eggs, and how fortunate that I happened to leave this one there.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Is there any more wallpapers to be unlocked besides the one I got from beating the game? I still have 7 boxes and I don't like repeating wallpapers.


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my completed Pokemon X run (I caught Zygarde, Mega Mewtwo X, and Moltres awhile ago using 30 ultra balls total.  I just now put Moltres (Flare) and Mega Mewtwo X (Knowledge) in the daycare.  I also completed the battle chateau for today, maxxed out my berry fields, completed all six of the Looker missions, got 15-20 straight wins awhile ago in the Battle Maison for 20 BP, explored the friend safari awhile ago, and explored Kiloude City while finishing off my rival for the final time awhile ago.  Now that I'm done with the post-game on X, I'm going to start my post-game on my completed Y run):

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 58


----------



## Venn

I got a Zoroark from Wonder Trading, and now I got an Eevee 
I need to go catch more pokemons..


----------



## Sheepish

LoveMcQueen said:


> Is there any more wallpapers to be unlocked besides the one I got from beating the game? I still have 7 boxes and I don't like repeating wallpapers.



You get more boxes as you fill your PC up.
If you put a Pok?mon in each box, you'll be given more, up to a maximum of 31 boxes.


----------



## ForgottenT

Venice said:


> I got a Zoroark from Wonder Trading, and now I got an Eevee
> I need to go catch more pokemons..



Did you get Eevee from wondertrade?
If so it might be one of those i put in xD


----------



## Stevey Queen

Sheepish said:


> You get more boxes as you fill your PC up.
> If you put a Pok?mon in each box, you'll be given more, up to a maximum of 31 boxes.



No I meant new wallpapers for the boxes. I already have all 31 boxes.

Anyways, the whole Looker Bureau sidequest was very emotional. They need more stuff like that in future games.


----------



## Venn

Im liking these wonder trades. Got my 3rd Eevee.. now more eevees and a Ponyta please!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

LoveMcQueen said:


> No I meant new wallpapers for the boxes. I already have all 31 boxes.
> 
> Anyways, the whole Looker Bureau sidequest was very emotional. They need more stuff like that in future games.



Later on they should use spotpass to send extra missions that you can do with Emma


----------



## Music_123

beaten the elite four four times,but this time it was only with my fairy type team >.<


----------



## oath2order

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Later on they should use spotpass to send extra missions that you can do with Emma



#YES. They could definitely have fun with creating new missions.


----------



## Touko

Omg ~ I found a shiny Petilil in friend safari c: *squeals*


----------



## Farobi

Is there a maximum cap on finding shinies doing the chaining trick?


----------



## Venn

On X, where do you go after defeating Team Flare at the frozen cave protecting the pokemon they wanted?
I cant remember the name but the town started with a D and the pokemon started with Abom or something.. That abominable pokemon..


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Venice said:


> On X, where do you go after defeating Team Flare at the frozen cave protecting the pokemon they wanted?
> I cant remember the name but the town started with a D and the pokemon started with Abom or something.. That abominable pokemon..



Route 17, east of Dendemille Town. Its the route where you have to ride the Mamoswine.


----------



## Farobi

Currently breeding Lotads. I need a female Modest one to breed with a Male Foongus for Giga Drain.  And then there's still EV'ing them, then training the rest of my competitive team, etc...


----------



## VillageDweller

After chucking a few pokeballs, I got Yveltal in a Pokeball with a critical capture :>
I got quite lucky, he could've OHKO'd my Chesnaught with Oblivion Wing easily but decided to use Dark type moves after seeing me use Spiky Shield LOL i don't even know. Either way I caught him in a Pokeball so I'm happy :>


----------



## matt

Some one trade me a pokemon holding the tyranitite, any pokemon I just need the stone. I will give a ditto


----------



## Jinglefruit

Did anyone else find Serena the least helpful partner in the double battles with her against Team Flare? She's killed 3 of my pokemon using Discharge with her Jolteon. <_<; She should learn not to use it when I've water or flying pokemon out.
Worst was when she was merrily double kicking a Houndoom to a speck of red which took out my Doublade and I switched in my almost fainted Avalugg just to get the exp and she took us both out with discharge instead of double kicking it again. EXP whore much?



LoveMcQueen said:


> No I meant new wallpapers for the boxes. I already have all 31 boxes.
> 
> Anyways, the whole Looker Bureau sidequest was very emotional. They need more stuff like that in future games.



In the past I think you only ever got new backgrounds beating the E4/big milestones ~ and I think Japan got some at events. 
So I suggest beat the E4 if you haven't already, complete the dex and beat the battle maison bosses ~ and whatever else gets you trainer card stars and see if any unlock. If not then I don't think there are any more.


----------



## oath2order

What are the trainer card star requirements?


----------



## Kurugaya

oath2order said:


> What are the trainer card star requirements?



Completing the Kalos Pokedex, both seen and caught
Beating the Elite 4
Beating any of the 4 Chatelaines in Super Challenges in the Battle Maison (May not be entirely accurate, but it's what I've heard)

Not necessarily in this order.


----------



## oath2order

That's it? Just the three?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I just realized something. 



Spoiler: Spoiler



Mega Charizard X is Fire/Dragon.


 Another dream come true in this game. <3


----------



## Farobi

Someone from Serebii offered their Shiny Dragalge for my female Protean Froakie :L

Also, currently got 31 Ivs in SpA, SpD, and Spe on my Lotad. Gonna breed it more >:0

- - - Post Merge - - -

poor lotad


----------



## Venn

Arg.. My 3DS was going to die and I got up to get my charger and it fell out of my hand and the SD card ended up getting out. Now I have to restart when I started today -.-


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Venice said:


> Arg.. My 3DS was going to die and I got up to get my charger and it fell out of my hand and the SD card ended up getting out. Now I have to restart when I started today -.-



Urgh, that sucks :/
Hope you can get back to where you were in a short(ish) amount of time


----------



## Venn

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Urgh, that sucks :/
> Hope you can get back to where you were in a short(ish) amount of time



Yep.. Just defeated Olympia.. now off to the Flare Lab where I was!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Venice said:


> Yep.. Just defeated Olympia.. now off to the Flare Lab where I was!



um
Trying to think which bit Olympia was at...


----------



## Venn

Olympia is the psychic gym leader.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Venice said:


> Olympia is the psychic gym leader.



Oh, ok


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I had been avoiding trying to catch mewtwo, because i was told it was _really_ hard.
I finally decided to try it, and it only took 3 turns! Water pump, water shuriken, then an ultra ball

The legendaries seem really easy to me


----------



## Venn

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I had been avoiding trying to catch mewtwo, because i was told it was _really_ hard.
> I finally decided to try it, and it only took 3 turns! Water pump, water shuriken, then an ultra ball
> 
> The legendaries seem really easy to me



They are. I caught Xerneas easily.. Because I used a Master Ball. XD
I caught another Zoroark and I'm giving it away to Wonder Trade because someone gave it to me. Time to give back.

In return, I got... Maraiste... time to wonder trade again XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone know if Lilligant is in the Kalos region?


----------



## Gingersnap

Wonder Trade people better enjoy Zoobah, Jimbles, #SWAG, B0000B00 K3YZ, etc. the baby Chespins


----------



## Chromie

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I had been avoiding trying to catch mewtwo, because i was told it was _really_ hard.
> I finally decided to try it, and it only took 3 turns! Water pump, water shuriken, then an ultra ball
> 
> The legendaries seem really easy to me



Pfft the hard part about catching Mewtwo is getting one with a good nature and IV's! I'm only catching legendaries with Pokeballs!


----------



## Silversea

Mewtwo spammed recover for me when I played Firered. Bad memories. I just master balled it, since the master ball has no better use.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Mewtwo? Are you kidding? I'm saving my Master ball for a REAL hard pokemon to catch, like caterpie.


----------



## Music_123

no the hard one is Moltes/Zapdos/Articuno


----------



## Zeiro

They're nothing compared to Raikou and Entei.


----------



## Ricardo

What about a shiny abra with teleport


----------



## Zeiro

Ricardo said:


> What about a shiny abra with teleport


----------



## Venn

Man, this battle league is annoying.. Cave after Cave, battle after battle, wild after wild...


----------



## ForgottenT

Reizo-Trepe said:


>



Mega gengar with sub = Shadow tag = Abra can?t teleport 
That?s what I did with shiny Kirlia.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I just beat the league, got to the Friend Safari and caught Zygarde. Man this game's short...if the story was longer and had more current gen Pokemon, the game would be better. Otherwise, it's epic.


----------



## 3DSfan134

I'm in the 7th gym now! This game IS really short.


----------



## BellGreen

I just got into Boutique Couture after doing jobs at Hotel Richissmee or something.  I thought it was a girl only store but then I noticed the stairs 
Those prices are HIGH!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really want that vinyl messenger bag  I'll wait for a more green bag though.


----------



## Venn

Yay! I beat the Battle League and at the credits. I'm proud I decided to buy this game after so many years of not playing. It was fun and I enjoyed it all the time I played! There was a few parts where I was confused and figured it out. Not having much pokemon knowledge and beating the game, I'd say that is an accomplishment. But I can't take all the thanks to myself, I got to thank my team! My [Hall of Fame] Team is:

Blaziken - Who I used my Mega Stone most of time and enjoyed the Blaze Kick
Dedenne - My one tough little mouse. My only pokemon that would get my out trouble on tough moves. I don't know how, but you kept surviving.
Charizard - From the moment I first got him, to the moment now, he proved to be strong and helped whenever Blaziken was defeated.
Lucario - That bond is still here! When Korrina handed you over, I never left your side and helped through major battles with "Me First" and "Aura Sphere" Moves.
Greninja - Been on my side since the beginning. I saw something you in and you didn't prove me wrong. You help defeated all the tough fire pokemons with all water type moves. Without you, I wouldn't get this far..
Last but not least, Xerneas - Even though we had just short time, I took you by my side to protect you from Team Flare. You stayed and helped whenever you can.

Other pokemons with major contributions to the team:
Diggersby - First Caught and Raised till Level 28
Skiddo - Rasied till Level 29
Zoroark - Recieved from Wonder Trade, Raised till Level 60

Now, off to continue my journey and raise my pokemon to master levels!

-.- That felt weird typing, but whatever XD


----------



## Jinglefruit

I see people complaining that this game is short... I've got a play time of 89 hours over the past 2 weeks and have just caught Xerneas. Feels quite long to me. ~ especially seeing as every other 3DS game I own other than ACNL and MK7 I've played less than 20 hours of.

The only think I've bought from Lumiose clothing shop thing is the white shirt with black undershirt. (I was grinding via triple battle cafe with amulet coin for the 5th gym and earnt enough so thought I'd treat myself. ) Everything else I've decided can wait until this mythical discount.

EDIT: @Venice, I hear you on the Dedenne front! So glad I picked one of those up for my team it's been the last one standing after a couple of matches. ~ not least of those was my battle with Lysandre just now.


----------



## BellGreen

Where can I find an Eevee? I've had people tell me Route 10 but I'm having trouble finding one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind.


----------



## Silversea

Where the hell do you find Inkay? I can't find much info about it online, I was suggested Route 8 by one person but I've spent well over an hour finding drifloons, absols and meinfoos and no inkays. Of course then I'll find out they aren't even in X.

I;d check the pokedex but I haven't encountered one from a trainer yet either.


----------



## Venn

Right now, I'm just enjoying the Friend Safari. Anyone have Ponyta in their Safari? Mine is Rock..
I have..
Pupitar
Dwebble
and it doesn't seem like I have a third..


----------



## BellGreen

Yay, just caught an Eevee! I'm going to spoil it in Amie.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Venice said:


> Right now, I'm just enjoying the Friend Safari. Anyone have Ponyta in their Safari? Mine is Rock..
> I have..
> Pupitar
> Dwebble
> and it doesn't seem like I have a third..


I literally don't know what my Friend Safari type is. How do I figure out? D:


----------



## Sheepish

Silversea said:


> Where the hell do you find Inkay? I can't find much info about it online, I was suggested Route 8 by one person but I've spent well over an hour finding drifloons, absols and meinfoos and no inkays. Of course then I'll find out they aren't even in X.
> 
> I;d check the pokedex but I haven't encountered one from a trainer yet either.



It's definitely Route 8. I don't recall it being particularly rare, either. I can quickly breed you one, if you're still having trouble.



Venice said:


> Right now, I'm just enjoying the Friend Safari. Anyone have Ponyta in their Safari? Mine is Rock..
> I have..
> Pupitar
> Dwebble
> and it doesn't seem like I have a third..



For your third to show up to someone else, you need to be have been online (in-game) at the same time as them.
I can check for you, if you want.



DeviousCrossing said:


> I literally don't know what my Friend Safari type is. How do I figure out? D:


Someone else needs to add you and tell you.
I can help you out.


----------



## Venn

Sheepish said:


> It's definitely Route 8. I don't recall it being particularly rare, either. I can quickly breed you one, if you're still having trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> For your third to show up to someone else, you need to be have been online (in-game) at the same time as them.
> I can check for you, if you want.
> 
> 
> Someone else needs to add you and tell you.
> I'll help you out.



What type do you have?


----------



## Sheepish

Flying, with Pidgey, Swanna, and Fletchling.


----------



## Venn

Ok.. Guess I can catch Swanna.
Add my FC
<----


----------



## BellGreen

Anyone know where I can buy a:
Fairy type TM that is compatible with Eevee? I need to have one to evolve Eevee into a Sylveon.


----------



## Venn

Can't you get a Fairy TM from Defeating the Fairy Gym Leader?


----------



## Jake

BellBringerGreen said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a:
> Fairy type TM that is compatible with Eevee? I need to have one to evolve Eevee into a Sylveon.



only fairy type tm is that one you get from the gym leader (and it can not learn)

it learns a fairy type at level 9 (eevees caught in the wild at level 19 know this) and at level 29


----------



## BellGreen

Nvm!


----------



## Venn

Woo! Got a Wartortle at Friend Safari.
Would have gotten a Frogadier (or however it spelled it) but it fainted...

- - - Post Merge - - -

O_O A Wild Moltres appeared for me on Route 10 and Fled.. I was like O_O


----------



## BellGreen

Grinding a Pokemon is easier said than done T_T I'm trying to evolve Eevee into Sylveon. Luckily I have the Affection taken care of.


----------



## Venn

4th Eevee Caught... 5 to go!

- - - Post Merge - - -

After beating the game? How do you make more money?

EDIT: OMG I JUST CAUGHT AN EMOLGA. HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## oath2order

Battle Chateau


----------



## ForgottenT

The 3 star resturant + Amulet coin, they give you Balm mushrooms if you complete it which gives your money back + a lot more, and the trainers in there give you TONS of money too, with amulet coin you get 40k from the first 2, and you get a ton of EXP. I do triple battles because it gives more EXP and it?s faster to complete (I think).


----------



## Midoriya

Jake. said:


> only fairy type tm is that one you get from the gym leader (and it can not learn)
> 
> it learns a fairy type at level 9 (eevees caught in the wild at level 19 know this) and at level 29



Actually, once Eevee is evolved into Sylveon it should be able to use Dazzling Gleam.  The gym leader you get the TM from's Sylveon knows it in fact.


I finished the main-game 10/14 and the post game a couple days ago.  Today I worked on my competitive team, tried it out on my first wifi battle, and won.  My record is 1-0

My finalized team:



Spoiler



Greninja (Froggie) level 70 - Water/Dark - Knows Night Slash (STAB), Waterfall (STAB), Dig (To counter Electric types), and Aerial Ace (To counter Fighting, Bug, and Grass types)
Goodra level 70 - Dragon - Knows Draco Meteor (STAB), Incinerate (To counter Ice types), Sludge Bomb (To counter fairy types), and Protect (To cancel out any opponent's one-two turn move)
Florges (Flower) level 70 - Fairy - Knows Grass Knot, Psychic (To counter Poison types), Dazzling Gleam (STAB), and Echoed Voice (To increase damage repetitively)
Aegislash (Sword) level 70 - Ghost/Dark - Knows Sacred Sword (To counter Dark types), Shadow Claw (STAB, and to counter Ghost types), Head Smash (To counter Fire types), and Iron Head (STAB)
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70 - Fighting/Flying - High Jump Kick (STAB, and to counter Ice types), Dig (To counter Electric types), Rock Slide (To counter Flying types), and U-Turn (To counter Psychic types)
Venusaur level 60 - Grass/Poison - Hidden Power (Ghost) (To counter Psychic types), Earthquake (To counter Fire types), Energy Ball (STAB), and Sludge Bomb (STAB)





Now I'm going to continue the post-game on my completed Y run:


----------



## Sheepish

ForgottenT said:


> The 3 star resturant + Amulet coin, they give you Balm mushrooms if you complete it which gives your money back + a lot more, and the trainers in there give you TONS of money too, with amulet coin you get 40k from the first 2, and you get a ton of EXP. I do triple battles because it gives more EXP and it?s faster to complete (I think).



Prize Money O-Power helps quite a bit as well, especially if you've levelled it up.


----------



## Silversea

Anyone with an Articuno for trade?


----------



## Jake

Jake. said:


> only fairy type tm is that one you get from the gym leader (and it can not learn)
> 
> it learns a fairy type at level 9 (eevees caught in the wild at level 19 know this) and at level 29





BellBringerGreen said:


> Nvm!



Thanks jake for taking time out of ur busy schedule to take ur time 2 answer one of my questions!

SAID NO ONE EVER


last time i help you woo shiny dragonair, noibat and ponyta from friend safari.
i plan on EV training dragonair later


----------



## Farobi

Wheres a good place to grind for cash?

- - - Post Merge - - -

and some silly person from Serebii traded off their Shiny Dragalgae for my Feamle Protean Froakie.


----------



## Jake

Farobi said:


> Wheres a good place to grind for cash?



E4 or battle chaeuteu (idk how to spell) with amulet coin + prize power

Oh also add shiny charmeleon to that list


----------



## ForgottenT

Farobi said:


> Wheres a good place to grind for cash?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and some silly person from Serebii traded off their Shiny Dragalgae for my Feamle Protean Froakie.






			
				ForgottenT said:
			
		

> The 3 star resturant in the big city, + Amulet coin, they give you Balm mushrooms if you complete it which gives your money back + a lot more, and the trainers in there give you TONS of money too, with amulet coin you get 40k from the first 2, and you get a ton of EXP. I do triple battles because it gives more EXP and it?s faster to complete (I think).


This ^


----------



## Farobi

I _still_ have never visited the Battle chataeu. I guess I'll have a go now, thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Which avenue forgottent?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And is it unlockable already? Or do i have to beat stuff etc.


----------



## ForgottenT

Farobi said:


> I _still_ have never visited the Battle chataeu. I guess I'll have a go now, thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Which avenue forgottent?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And is it unlockable already? Or do i have to beat stuff etc.









It?s Restaurant  le Wow in Hibernal Avenue. 

The trainers there have pokemons around level 60, so make sure you?re strong enough before you pay the entry fee.
And remember to equip Amulet coin on your first pokemon.
Depending on how good you do it they will give you more or less Balm mushrooms, you can sell them for a big profit.


----------



## oath2order

ForgottenT said:


> It?s Restaurant  le Wow in Hibernal Avenue.
> 
> The trainers there have pokemons around level 60, so make sure you?re strong enough before you pay the entry fee.
> And remember to equip Amulet coin on your first pokemon.
> Depending on how good you do it they will give you more or less Balm mushrooms, you can sell them for a big profit.



YOU ARE BRILLIANT THANK YOU SO MUCH. BEAUTIFUL MAP FINALLY I CAN GET AROUND THAT ****ING CITY.


----------



## Zeiro

I finally found an Eevee to catch and got it's HP into the red. 

Then I threw exactly 13 Poke Balls and it did not stay in a single one of them.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Oh geez, you should of said so. I'm breeding tons  of eevee atm looking for a shiny~ Still have two boxes of Zoura I need to Wonder trade too...


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

What possessed Game Freak to turn the adorable Bunnelby into the horror that is Diggersby? Particularly the cry, sounds like a rhino with emphysema. 

I could have always stopped mine from evolving, but eh, I'll get used to her new look.


----------



## Farobi

Speaking of Diggersby, some Japanese dude gave me a (french) Huge Power Diggersby in exchange with my NA Ditto.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Which i find to be the most convenient trade ever at that hour in Wonder Trade,


----------



## kite

ForgottenT said:


> It?s Restaurant  le Wow in Hibernal Avenue.
> 
> The trainers there have pokemons around level 60, so make sure you?re strong enough before you pay the entry fee.
> And remember to equip Amulet coin on your first pokemon.
> Depending on how good you do it they will give you more or less Balm mushrooms, you can sell them for a big profit.



I haven't gone into that restaurant yet, but thanks for the tips... and the map! :>


----------



## oath2order

After three resets because I kept knocking it out, I caught Xerneas with 2 Psyshocks and an Ultra Ball.


----------



## Jake

all gen 6 shiny pokemon (except Y-mon, X-mon and megas) also some pics r ****

http://sourgoat.tumblr.com/post/64781995545/pictures-list-of-shiny-pokemon-from-x-and-y

OOPS THE BACKGROUND OF THE BLOG IS KIND PORNO DID NOT REALIZE THAT UNTIL NOW SOZLumisieoaioosooeosaooeooeoeoseee city and GTS patch r out (ty 2 thunder)

scan dese codes 4 ur game w/ 3ds camera and it take u there (like a prayer i take u there oooo i take u there)
even tho they japanese they still work i tried


----------



## Zeiro

Just go to the eShop, it'll let you know there's an update available. It's eShop description also reads... "It also improves the filtering feature within the GTS."

I wonder what that means.


----------



## Jake

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Just go to the eShop, it'll let you know there's an update available. It's eShop description also reads... "It also improves the filtering feature within the GTS."
> 
> I wonder what that means.



IT MEANS BYE BYE HOOPA, VOLCANIN OR W/E AND THAT OTHER *****

THEY'RE ONTO US

nvm they were just hiding they're still there no need to get excited fml


----------



## Venn

I'm going to have to try those methods, but not for a while. I completed the game with more than 500,000 dollars (or whatever the currency is)



Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> What possessed Game Freak to turn the adorable Bunnelby into the horror that is Diggersby? Particularly the cry, sounds like a rhino with emphysema.
> 
> I could have always stopped mine from evolving, but eh, I'll get used to her new look.


I know, I wasn't thrilled either. Don't forget about Purugly.


----------



## Farobi

Got my 31/x/31/31/31/31 Lotad now! Too bad he's a he and can't breed with my Foongus for Giga Drain :[


----------



## Farobi

Oops nevermind got her! She doesn't have perfect IV in HP but since the battles are usually among Lvl 50 I guess it wouldn't matter too much.  Breeding Foongus with decent IVs now.


----------



## Thunder

Got myself a shiny slugma from Trundle's safari, I was aiming for Ninetails or maybe even Ponyta, but eh I'll take what I can get.


----------



## oath2order

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> What possessed Game Freak to turn the adorable Bunnelby into the horror that is Diggersby? Particularly the cry, sounds like a rhino with emphysema.
> 
> I could have always stopped mine from evolving, but eh, I'll get used to her new look.



Ugh Bunnelby sucksssssssssss


I have like 600k now after catching Xerneas and abusing Money Power level 2 at the Battle Chateau


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

oath2order said:


> Ugh Bunnelby sucksssssssssss
> 
> 
> I have like 600k now after catching Xerneas and abusing Money Power level 2 at the Battle Chateau



How doyou get a level 2 o-power?


----------



## ForgottenT

TheCreeperHugz said:


> How doyou get a level 2 o-power?



When you use o powers a lot they level up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

ForgottenT said:


> When you use o powers a lot they level up.



Oh
Thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, has anyone else seen the creepy hex girl in one of the buildings in Lumiose city?


----------



## oath2order

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Oh
> Thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, has anyone else seen the creepy hex girl in one of the buildings in Lumiose city?



YES WHAT THE HELL IS THAT.


----------



## ForgottenT

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Oh
> Thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, has anyone else seen the creepy hex girl in one of the buildings in Lumiose city?



Np 
And yeah, I wonder what it?s about.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

oath2order said:


> YES WHAT THE HELL IS THAT.





ForgottenT said:


> Np
> And yeah, I wonder what it?s about.



That has to play a part in the story somewhere, right?
Or maybe one of the developers just likes trolling us


----------



## Venn

Can someone refresh my memory and tell me what routes has what level range of pokemons? I'm trying to train my pokemon to upper level and I keep getting to small or to big..


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Venice said:


> Can someone refresh my memory and tell me what routes has what level range of pokemons? I'm trying to train my pokemon to upper level and I keep getting to small or to big..


What level range do you need?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aah, only just worked out hoe to ride a gogoat in lumiose city


----------



## Venn

TheCreeperHugz said:


> What level range do you need?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Aah, only just worked out hoe to ride a gogoat in lumiose city



Around Level 20.. but I aiming to raise them to level 70 or something. So that why I am asking for all the levels.


----------



## Silversea

Venice said:


> Around Level 20.. but I aiming to raise them to level 70 or something. So that why I am asking for all the levels.



I believe around Ambrette and Cyllage is lv 20, like Route 8 and stuff. Best way to train is to find trainers though.

Anyone good with calculations?

Question...if there is a battle and two kingdras are facing each other and the following is true:
Kingdra 1 has these EVs: 252SpAtk, 252 Speed, 0 SpDf
Kingdra 2 has these EVS: 150SpAtk, 100 SpDf, a speed lower than Kingdra 1
All IVs are 0.
Both use draco meteor and hit.
Both have natures that benefit nothing.
Would Kingdra 2 survive Kingdra 1 and then deal enough damage to wipe Kingdra 1 since Kingdra 1 has no SpDf investment? If no, and Kingdra 2 is shy off a OHKO, would life orb help?


----------



## Stevey Queen

So I thought there was suppose to be a way to track EVs in the game but I haven't encountered anything like that.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

TheCreeperHugz said:


> That has to play a part in the story somewhere, right?
> Or maybe one of the developers just likes trolling us



I think it'll be like the ghost girl in B/W. She was just there in those games, then it was explained in B2/W2. Or there's the trainer ID theory that's going around, but I doubt there would be something that's only available to a very small minority of games.


----------



## MadCake

Good news for you Eevee fans. 
Eevee is easily catchable on Route 10 (Better chances in Yellow flowers), So you can easily get all 8 eeveeloutions.


----------



## Ricardo

LoveMcQueen said:


> So I thought there was suppose to be a way to track EVs in the game but I haven't encountered anything like that.



Super Training keeps track of EVs but not by numbers specifically


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Going to be tackling Victory Road tonight. Haven't really had chance to play as much for a couple of days, so I should make a little bit of progress at least.


----------



## Midoriya

Ugh, I'm trying to get into Cafe Le Wow.  Does anyone know quick ways to get a lot of money?  I need 100,000 to dine..

EDIT: Nvm, found another place to tain


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Really need to up my rank in the Battle Chateau. Are the battles always a mix of ranks? I really don't want to have to keep battling level 15 Pokemon...

Edit: I'm also having fun trying to get all the hybrid berries. I wonder if all the berries are available via mutations or not?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Suave_Spencer said:


> Really need to up my rank in the Battle Chateau. Are the battles always a mix of ranks? I really don't want to have to keep battling level 15 Pokemon...



As far as I can tell yes. It's frustrating, but it's easy to single out the Audino trainers for that delicious EXP


----------



## Stevey Queen

Suave_Spencer said:


> Really need to up my rank in the Battle Chateau. Are the battles always a mix of ranks? I really don't want to have to keep battling level 15 Pokemon...
> 
> Edit: I'm also having fun trying to get all the hybrid berries. I wonder if all the berries are available via mutations or not?



http://www.serebii.net/xy/battlechateau.shtml

The writs can alter the levels of the pokemon. Haven't tried it yet though. It sucks you have to pay to train everywhere in this game. They need to bring back the vs. Seeker.


----------



## Music_123

stupid battle chateau,im am a duchess(second greatest rank),ive been battling all day but i cant seem to get the title of Grand Duchess(highest rank)


----------



## Venn

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Ugh, I'm trying to get into Cafe Le Wow.  Does anyone know quick ways to get a lot of money?  I need 100,000 to dine..
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, found another place to tain



Why do you have to pay to get in Cafe Le Wow?
That's a lot to go in as well.

What was the other place you found?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Restaurants Le Nah and Le Yeah are much more affordable

You can make a lot of money from battling in the Battle Chateau with amulet coin and the prize money o-power.


----------



## Gingersnap

Guess who is a poopyface and bought Pokemon X wooo
I'm using this copy for a Wonderlock, and I'm gonna get started soon


----------



## Venn

Are all these restaurants in Lumoise City? (or whatever it is spelled)


----------



## KarlaKGB

Venice said:


> Are all these restaurants in Lumoise City? (or whatever it is spelled)



Yes


----------



## Zeiro

Can anyone spare a Dawn Stone?


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Can anyone spare a Dawn Stone?



Go to route 3, go to the bottom area, surf across a small pond, and you will find a Dawn stone there.  If you already used it and need a second one then I can give you mine for free.

EDIT: Also, the other place I'm going to train at is the E4.  It's much more beneficial for my post-game activities anyway.

My completed main and post-game pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60

Update on my completed Y run (Started the post-game.  I explored all of Kiloude City today, made it to the boss of the single battle in maison and lost getting 28 BP, and battled my rival for the final time.  Then I spent awhile catching all the post-game legendaries, Mega Mewtwo Y, Zygarde, and Articuno.  Now I'm going to do the Looker missions once again, but as a girl this time):

Chesnaught (Otter) level 66
Mega Mewtwo X (Knowledge) level 70
Mega Blaziken level 66
Mega Blastoise (Turtle) level 65
Mega Conkeldurr level 65
Mega Lucario (Aura) level 64


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I finally have a Luxray in X and Y. My life is complete. <3 (I'm training it right now, so it's only Lv. 31 while the rest of my Pokemon's Levels range from the mid-60's to the lower 70's)


----------



## Venn

Where do you sell Mushrooms again? I got 16 Big Mushrooms.


----------



## Midoriya

Venice said:


> Where do you sell Mushrooms again? I got 16 Big Mushrooms.



At the Pokemart


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Venice said:


> Where do you sell Mushrooms again? I got 16 Big Mushrooms.



Pokecentres I think. As far as I'm aware there isn't a specific person to sell things to in these games.


----------



## Zeiro

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Go to route 3, go to the bottom area, surf across a small pond, and you will find a Dawn stone there.  If you already used it and need a second one then I can give you mine for free.


Mm, I don't have Surf yet. It looks like I'll have to keep evolution-cancelling my Kirlia when it levels up until I get Surf. I'm trying to get Gallade.



Venice said:


> Where do you sell Mushrooms again? I got 16 Big Mushrooms.


At any Poke Mart inside of a Pokemon Center.


----------



## Silversea

Anyone got any spare shiny stones? I'm not having any luck with the super training level, and I already have the one from skiddo ranch.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

oath2order said:


> Ugh Bunnelby sucksssssssssss


I use my Bunnelby (now Diggersby) for Pickup. But I don't like Pokemon w/ Pickup or HM slaves to be dead weight so I train them too. 

I think Diggersby is Gen VI's Lopunny. I actually saw a funny drawing with Diggersby as a pimp with a Lopunny on each arm lol


----------



## Venn

One more question.. How do you ride Skiddo?


----------



## Midoriya

Venice said:


> One more question.. How do you ride Skiddo?



In Skiddo ranch, on the route to the left of Coumarine city, you go up to them and press a to ride them around.  In Lumiose City you can ride Gogoat for a fee, but you have no control over it.


----------



## Venn

Does anyone get a profit battling in Le Wow?


----------



## Midoriya

Venice said:


> Does anyone get a profit battling in Le Wow?



I'm not sure.  Probably not considering how much you have to pay just to get in.


----------



## Venn

You have to pay 100,000


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Venice said:


> Does anyone get a profit battling in Le Wow?



Amulet coin plus money O-Power plus winning the battles in the exact amount of turns with no fainted Pokemon should give profit. Haven't tried it myself though.


----------



## J087

Say farewell to PalletShipping. 



Spoiler


----------



## Stevey Queen

Is there a way to influence what gender you encounter? I want a female Eevee but they are all showing up as dudes.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

LoveMcQueen said:


> Is there a way to influence what gender you encounter? I want a female Eevee but they are all showing up as dudes.



Cute Charm gives you a 66.67% chance of getting a Pokemon of the opposite gender. Useful for things like Eevee which have really low rates for one gender. So a male with it will work.

Edit: I assume it's still the case in Gen VI. Don't see why not though.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

List of Pokemon with Cute Charm:
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Cute_Charm_(Ability)#Pok.C3.A9mon_with_Cute_Charm


----------



## BellGreen

Grinding up Pokemon
Takes
For
Ever.
Any fast ways? I'm the type who just runs in grass and battle Pokemon. My Eevee is 24-25, anywhere with Pokemon about that much?


----------



## Venn

I just did my first run and I went pretty good I believe.
I used the Amulet Coin, but no O-Power, or at least to my knowledge.
When I finished the battles, I made around 53,000 I believe and recieved 23 Blume Mushrooms which I sold for over 100,000 something.

In total, with money earned from battles and mushrooms, the total was 208,626, leaving me getting 108,626 in profit.
In addition, I used the Triple Battle Dinner thing.

My team was Blaziken
Frogadier
Xerneas (or however it is spelled)

Frogadier fainted in 1 round, which Lucario jumped in for.


----------



## Silversea

BellBringerGreen said:


> Grinding up Pokemon
> Takes
> For
> Ever.
> Any fast ways? I'm the type who just runs in grass and battle Pokemon. My Eevee is 24-25, anywhere with Pokemon about that much?



You should have experience share by now. Just put it in the back and battle trainers through the game as normal and it'll catch up quickly. Grass pokemon don't give much xp.


----------



## BellGreen

Silversea said:


> You should have experience share by now. Just put it in the back and battle trainers through the game as normal and it'll catch up quickly. Grass pokemon don't give much xp.



I already beat the game so of course I have EXP Share XD It doesn't earn a lot though.... I might do it however.


----------



## Silversea

If you beat the game go to the forest under Snowbelle or whatever its called city. Send eevee out against the lv 50ish pokemon, and on the first turn switch it out and beat it up with your higher levels. Good xp that way.

Use Pokemon Amie too, get its affection to 2 hearts and it gets an xp bonus. Lucky egg also helps.


----------



## Venn

Moltres just appeared for the second time for me. How many more times do I need to wait to battle Moltres?


----------



## BellGreen

NO! My Eevee evolved into Leafeon D: I wanted Sylveon! Oh well, I saved before 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should have just canceled before it was too late but it already is too late...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just ran into a Zoroark...? Oh well, time to catch it.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Suave_Spencer said:


> Cute Charm gives you a 66.67% chance of getting a Pokemon of the opposite gender. Useful for things like Eevee which have really low rates for one gender. So a male with it will work.
> 
> Edit: I assume it's still the case in Gen VI. Don't see why not though.



Thanks! I got a male Jigglypuff but all the Eevees are still boys. Ugh

..stupid sausage fest :/


----------



## gabriursa

Venice said:


> Moltres just appeared for the second time for me. How many more times do I need to wait to battle Moltres?



I believe it's 3 times before it appears in the Sea cave where you can save before you approach etc etc. I caught Zapdos this way.


----------



## Silversea

BellBringerGreen said:


> NO! My Eevee evolved into Leafeon D: I wanted Sylveon! Oh well, I saved before



Oh my bad. I should have warned you about that, since you were talking about eevee and all.

I encountered zapdos about 9 or 10 times before it went to the cave. Its far more than 3.


----------



## BellGreen

It's fine now, I reset and got up to where I am. But when I reached 29 and Eevee evolved after learning a fairy move, it was Leafeon so I had to reset again DX This time I saved at 29.

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do I get Eevee to evolve into Sylveon? It has two affection hearts and has a fairy move. Do I have to level it up somewhere else besides a forest=Leafeon?


----------



## Touko

BellBringerGreen said:


> It's fine now, I reset and got up to where I am. But when I reached 29 and Eevee evolved after learning a fairy move, it was Leafeon so I had to reset again DX This time I saved at 29.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How do I get Eevee to evolve into Sylveon? It has two affection hearts and has a fairy move. Do I have to level it up somewhere else besides a forest=Leafeon?



Don't know, mine leveled up when I was near the 8th city and one of your friends battled you. I had 3 affection hearts.


----------



## Music_123

when i got my sylveon,i needed to have all of it's enjoyness,affection,and fullness full


----------



## BellGreen

Guess I need to spoil Eevee more :/


----------



## Midoriya

gabriursa said:


> I believe it's 3 times before it appears in the Sea cave where you can save before you approach etc etc. I caught Zapdos this way.



You're all wrong.  Serebii confirmed it already that it's exactly 12 times meeting it before it goes to Sea Cave.  And it does it that many times for every game, otherwise your game is glitched.

Both my X and Y took 12 times, to back this point up.


----------



## Silversea

BellBringerGreen said:


> Guess I need to spoil Eevee more :/



I levelled up my would-be Sylveon there too, though I also saved before. I went to a nearby route and it evolved so it seems evolving into Leafeon takes priority over the other evolution conditions.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't believe I've spent over 2 hours trying to get one item. I've used Thief on 120 Goletts now. Its supposed to be a 8% chance (I have CompoundEyes at start of party).


----------



## BellGreen

My Eevee now has three hearts. I think I need to do trainer battles, so grass won't make it evolve into Leafeon.


----------



## Silversea

BellBringerGreen said:


> My Eevee now has three hearts. I think I need to do trainer battles, so grass won't make it evolve into Leafeon.



It always evolves into Leafeon if you level it up in that forest. Go somewhere else ^^.


----------



## BellGreen

Would a trainer battle (geez my Eevee is always so excited during battles, I love Amie!) affect Eevee and evolve it into Leafeon? I forgot to save before DX


----------



## Venn

I found this:
http://oi44.tinypic.com/rbh11f.jpg


----------



## Music_123

finale~ i gotten in to the title of "Grand Duchess"


----------



## Silversea

BellBringerGreen said:


> Would a trainer battle (geez my Eevee is always so excited during battles, I love Amie!) affect Eevee and evolve it into Leafeon? I forgot to save before DX



If you are in the forest it evolves into Leafeon yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> I found this: [I m a g e ]



That could be awesome, if only the text was readable.


----------



## BellGreen

Yay my Eevee evolved into Sylveon!


----------



## Music_123

im shockethed,The black writ of challenge costs 300,000!


----------



## Ricardo

Silversea said:


> I can't believe I've spent over 2 hours trying to get one item. I've used Thief on 120 Goletts now. Its supposed to be a 8% chance (I have CompoundEyes at start of party).



I just caught a Klutz Golett with Light Clay on my first go  
If you still need it I can trade it to you.


----------



## Silversea

Ricardo said:


> I just caught a Klutz Golett with Light Clay on my first go
> If you still need it I can trade it to you.



Aaaah you'll be my friend forever. I gave up trying to find one myself.


----------



## Music_123

does anyone have a shiny stone i could have? i need to evolve my togetic


----------



## Ricardo

Trade me any pkmn and boom Light Clay


----------



## Music_123

what's light clay?


----------



## Silversea

Music_123 said:


> what's light clay?



An item I basically wasted all of my free time looking for. Its for competitive purposes mostly, as it increases duration of shield moves.


----------



## Ricardo

Music_123 said:


> what's light clay?



"If the holder uses either Light Screen or Reflect, the two moves will stay on the field for eight turns instead of five."


----------



## Music_123

ohh...ok


----------



## Ricardo

Music_123 you still a shiny stone? I don't have a togepi or togetic so I don't need it.


----------



## Music_123

yeah i need it and thank you very much


----------



## Ricardo

Wow, thanks for the Glaceon and it's female too!


----------



## Midoriya

You know there's a shiny stone on the route before Coumarine City in the Skiddo ranch.


----------



## Music_123

i got that already..i used it for florges


----------



## Thunder

when you max out a pokemon's stats in ev training, you'll unlock the secret super training. you can get a number of stones from it, but i don't recall if shiny stones are among 'em.


----------



## Ricardo

Thunder said:


> when you max out a pokemon's stats in ev training, you'll unlock the secret super training. you can get a number of stones from it, but i don't recall if shiny stones are among 'em.



Shiny stones can be obtained from "An Opening of Lightning-Quick Attacks!" You have to get a good time to get one


----------



## Zeiro

I went through a bunch of my Pokemon DVDs and VHS tapes today and watched this 10th Anniversary Special, The Mastermind of Mirage Pokemon. Anybody else seen it? I remember I loved it because Misty came back.


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing what's my type for the Friend Safari?  I hope its fire.


----------



## Venn

When you leave 2 Pokemon in the Day Care, how long should you leave it for?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also on the Super Training, I have Super Secret Training for Greninja, and for some reason it won't let me use the punching bags because base stats can't go higher. Is there any way to increase or once it reached, it's done?


----------



## Farobi

Venice said:


> When you leave 2 Pokemon in the Day Care, how long should you leave it for?



If youre trying to breed, it's not _time_ that needs to be calculated, but the number of _steps._

More detailed: http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pokémon_breeding


----------



## KarlaKGB

When leaving Pokemon in daycare, keep in mind that they will automatically learn level up moves as they level up, and those moves will replace existing moves starting with the topmost move.



> Also on the Super Training, I have Super Secret Training for Greninja, and for some reason it won't let me use the punching bags because base stats can't go higher. Is there any way to increase or once it reached, it's done?


You've maxed your EVs for that Pokemon and it can't go any higher.


----------



## Venn

I took my Eevee's back and they grew some levels. I'll just catch my Eevee's then.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

3DSfan134 said:


> DeviousCrossing what's my type for the Friend Safari?  I hope its fire.


I just checked, and it's rock. I'll see what Pokemon are in there.

- - -Post Merge- - -

Also, I need a Garchompite. I got a good Garchomp on the GTS. Only problem is that it wasn't already holding Garchompite. So now I have to look for one. :/


----------



## Feraligator

I found a legendary (Moltres) in Route 3 today!
Then it fled.
It had strange music playing and a huge spark of light appeared.
I so totally didn't care about it fleeing. :'(


----------



## Silversea

My vaporeon hit 100 yesterday. My first X lv 100 so far, though my others are only a few levels off.


----------



## BellGreen

JezDayy said:


> I found a legendary (Moltres) in Route 3 today!
> Then it fled.
> It had strange music playing and a huge spark of light appeared.
> I so totally didn't care about it fleeing. :'(


That happens to me a lot  It makes me feel worthless lol.


----------



## dollydaydream

Silversea said:


> My vaporeon hit 100 yesterday. My first X lv 100 so far, though my others are only a few levels off.



same here! My charizard (sheldon) got to level 100 about 20 minutes ago. Felt pretty good


----------



## KarlaKGB

DeviousCrossing said:


> I just checked, and it's rock. I'll see what Pokemon are in there.
> 
> - - -Post Merge- - -
> 
> Also, I need a Garchompite. I got a good Garchomp on the GTS. Only problem is that it wasn't already holding Garchompite. So now I have to look for one. :/



Garchompite is found in Victory Road, in the area with the healing ace trainer is I believe


----------



## Silversea

So I made a team to troll people on online. For most of the battles it was amusing watching people screw up. Anyone have a tutorial on how to upload videos? I have finally discovered that there is now a big arrow saying what I want to make public but now what?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lolol made someone ragequit. I sent out my test Togekiss and it wiped all of their team and he turned the power off!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Silversea said:


> So I made a team to troll people on online. For most of the battles it was amusing watching people screw up. Anyone have a tutorial on how to upload videos? I have finally discovered that there is now a big arrow saying what I want to make public but now what?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lolol made someone ragequit. I sent out my test Togekiss and it wiped all of their team and he turned the power off!


I guess it's about time to re-name my Charizard "Trollizard"... >:3


----------



## Gingersnap

Starting the Pokemon X Wonderlock Challenge now! I added a few rules. Mostly I will only expect Pokemon (at the beginning of the game) that are level 12 and under and no repeat Pokemon.
Should I trade away my starter?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

BellBringerGreen said:


> That happens to me a lot  It makes me feel worthless lol.



After about a dozen times it will fly off to azure bay (i think? Name might be wrong) where you can catch it.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Gingersnap said:


> Starting the Pokemon X Wonderlock Challenge now! I added a few rules. Mostly I will only expect Pokemon (at the beginning of the game) that are level 12 and under and no repeat Pokemon.
> Should I trade away my starter?


If you wanted to, you could use a random number generator or roll a dice to decide your starter. I did the latter with Nuzlockes: (1 or 2 = grass starter, 3 or 4 = fire starter, 5 or 6 = water starter).


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> I just checked, and it's rock. I'll see what Pokemon are in there.
> 
> - - -Post Merge- - -
> 
> Also, I need a Garchompite. I got a good Garchomp on the GTS. Only problem is that it wasn't already holding Garchompite. So now I have to look for one. :/


Why is my type rock? How do you change it to another type?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

3DSfan134 said:


> Why is my type rock? How do you change it to another type?


It's just random which type you get. You can't change it, unless you delete and start another save file.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> It's just random which type you get. You can't change it, unless you delete and start another save file.


Oh well.....I guess rock is good than fire.


----------



## KarlaKGB

I think it's tied to your friend code, so even if you delete your save file, it won't change.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Yeah, it's tied to FC. I'm not all here this morning apparently lol


----------



## Silversea

Oh so people can just search for codes. Right.

Double battle with my trolling team: 5LAG-WWWW-WWW2-XWQQ


----------



## Midoriya

Lol, I feel like they're going to eventually make an episode in the Pokemon XY anime where there's this guy called the fairy defeater, and he has a purple cape with armor and only uses steel and poison type Pokemon.  But he's really nerdy too, XD


----------



## Jarrad

I can't wait until Pokemon bank comes out! I want to transfer my competitive team so badly! Come home, my shiny Scrafty! :3


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Jarrad said:


> I can't wait until Pokemon bank comes out! I want to transfer my competitive team so badly! Come home, my shiny Scrafty! :3



Omg, I can't wait either! I'm definetly bringing back the dynamic duo of Emboar and Magnezone! <3


----------



## Music_123

im excited too because i want to see a 3d mew. imagine it!


----------



## Silversea

Music_123 said:


> im excited too because i want to see a 3d mew. imagine it!



Hah but you need a mew in the first place for that.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Silversea said:


> Hah but you need a mew in the first place for that.


Maybe she has a Mew but it's stuck in another cartridge until Pokemon Bank comes out.


----------



## dollydaydream

DeviousCrossing said:


> Omg, I can't wait either! I'm definetly bringing back the dynamic duo of Emboar and Magnezone! <3


I'm so excited for poketransfer to! I need Brian (Emboar) and Tiggy (emolga) now!


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I thought I had all the available berries minus a couple of hybrid ones, then I realised that some are only available from background things in battle. Unless they're available via mutations and the combinations haven't been discovered.


----------



## BellGreen

I traded in my previous Pok?mon games so I have no use for Bank although I would if I knew about it before


----------



## Roknar

I wish they made Pokemon Bank available from the get-go. I'm so ready to transfer my Pokemon over, too!


----------



## Venn

No use for the bank for me either.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Well, this is the second night in a row I've been distracted from continuing the story by berry farming and collecting. I should probably save some things for post-game. 

I'm not sure if I'll use Bank. I do have a couple of competitive teams on Black 2, but I'll probably start from scratch.


----------



## Dr J

I'll use the bank to transfer my pokemon once, and that's about it. Free to use for the first month(or two, I forget which), so might as well get my use out of it while I don't have to pay anything; then forget about it lol (Can't get to get my legendaries and shinies brought over. Especially my shiny mew[though that one might be detected as a hackedmon; since you technically couldn't capture mew in black/white region lol])


----------



## Zeiro

I have Pokemon White and Pokemon White 2. I haven't beaten either of them.

There was a Level 15 Mew Wi-Fi Event back in the days of HeartGold and SoulSilver.


----------



## Ricardo

Anyone know the maximum number of boxes you get for the pc? I'm at 23 boxes


----------



## Zeiro

Ricardo said:


> Anyone know the maximum number of boxes you get for the pc? I'm at 23 boxes


I have 31 (including the Battle Box) but I haven't tried to get more yet.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

So it does work to trade Scatterbug eggs if you want to be the OT of a Vivillon with a non-native pattern


----------



## Jarrad

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> So it does work to trade Scatterbug eggs if you want to be the OT of a Vivillon with a non-native pattern



CAN I HAVE A SCATTERBUG EGG PLS XOXOXOX


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Jarrad said:


> CAN I HAVE A SCATTERBUG EGG PLS XOXOXOX


What is your native pattern? Mine's Modern, so if yours is Modern also, I can't be of help :<


----------



## Venn

I got my Mega Ring Upgraded to find Mega Stones and it is the right time to look for them and it doesn't seem to be working. I went to a location to get one and it wasn't giving it to me. What do I do now?


----------



## Jarrad

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> What is your native pattern? Mine's Modern, so if yours is Modern also, I can't be of help :<



I don't know, but I live in England within an urban area... I honestly have no clue as how to this pattern thing functions - I just want a SCATTERBUG LOL


----------



## Music_123

Venice said:


> I got my Mega Ring Upgraded to find Mega Stones and it is the right time to look for them and it doesn't seem to be working. I went to a location to get one and it wasn't giving it to me. What do I do now?



to find the stones,you have to be in 8:00-9:00 pm game and 3ds time


----------



## KarlaKGB

Venice said:


> I got my Mega Ring Upgraded to find Mega Stones and it is the right time to look for them and it doesn't seem to be working. I went to a location to get one and it wasn't giving it to me. What do I do now?



It's definitely between 8 and 9pm? The stones appear as sparkles and not as Pokeballs like regular items do


----------



## Jinglefruit

Jarrad said:


> I don't know, but I live in England within an urban area... I honestly have no clue as how to this pattern thing functions - I just want a SCATTERBUG LOL



I think all of the UK has Garden form. ~ atleast that's what mine is. If you want to spoil yourself and see all the Vivillon patterns feast your eyes here!

If people want meadow scatterbugs I can catch and trade some tomorrow. And once I get a ditto I can breed my other forms.


EDIT: Garden is UK! My mistake!


----------



## Silversea

Jinglefruit said:


> I think all of the UK has Garden form. ~ atleast that's what mine is. If you want to spoil yourself and see all the Vivillon patterns feast your eyes here!
> 
> If people want meadow scatterbugs I can catch and trade some tomorrow. And once I get a ditto I can breed my other forms.
> 
> EDIT: Garden is UK! My mistake!




Are they allowed to screenshot and take content from Serebii.net like that? Anyway, these Vivillon are hardcore. It might be easier to get them all once the bank comes out.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Silversea said:


> Are they allowed to screenshot and take content from Serebii.net like that? Anyway, these Vivillon are hardcore. It might be easier to get them all once the bank comes out.



I didn't even realise serebii had all the forms up! I thought someone else had made that image. *changes link to serebii's page*

At the moment you can catch an evolve a ton of your own Scatterbugs and trade Vivillon for Vivillon on the GTS fairly easily. But the more remote areas I think we'll have to wait for people to breed eggs from them before they spread about a bit more.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Jinglefruit said:


> I think all of the UK has Garden form. ~ atleast that's what mine is. If you want to spoil yourself and see all the Vivillon patterns feast your eyes here!
> 
> If people want meadow scatterbugs I can catch and trade some tomorrow. *And once I get a ditto I can breed my other forms.*
> 
> 
> EDIT: Garden is UK! My mistake!


No matter what Vivillon you breed, the resulting Scatterbugs will always evolve into Vivillon with your native pattern. Otherwise it'd be so much easier to get different forms.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> No matter what Vivillon you breed, the resulting Scatterbugs will always evolve into Vivillon with your native pattern. Otherwise it'd be so much easier to get different forms.



Nuuuuu! But I wanted to do an all Vivillon run on Y. D: And I don't like things getting boosted EXP in main game. ~ because I'm a freak that enjoys grinding.


----------



## BellGreen

Anywhere with grass that has wild Pok?mon at about Level 30? I'm trying to train my Sylveon.

I wish I didn't trade in my old Pok?mon games :/ I would totally use Pok?mon Bank.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Jinglefruit said:


> Nuuuuu! But I wanted to do an all Vivillon run on Y. D: And I don't like things getting boosted EXP in main game. ~ because I'm a freak that enjoys grinding.


Well, you can always trade eggs, although if you're looking for specific natures/IVs, that'd be pretty difficult.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Well, you can always trade eggs, although if you're looking for specific natures/IVs, that'd be pretty difficult.




Yeah, I wanted to breed them myself with Ditto-everstone natures for +Speed or Sp.Att and hopefully some better IVs. (cause my Vivillon now dies all the time so I figured they'd need help xP) And getting 18 eggs and trusting they're the correct pattern would be a chore, not counting all the trading between my copies of games.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I just beat battle chatelaine (idk what it's called) Nita! My gogoat always saves the day.


----------



## Music_123

the battle chateau opponents? it was soo hard to get to the level of "Grand Duchess"


----------



## Silversea

No, the Battle Chatelaines are in the Battle Maison once reaching 20 or 50 streaks I believe it is.


----------



## Music_123

ok,thanks for the info,im actually at the battle maison right now,and im facing 1 now


----------



## radical6

finally got the 8th gym badge because im such a slowpoke 
i hate caves in pokemon bc i always get lost 
also does anyone know where you can get noivern because i want one,,,


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> finally got the 8th gym badge because im such a slowpoke
> i hate caves in pokemon bc i always get lost
> also does anyone know where you can get noivern because i want one,,,



don't remember the exact location, but i might have a spare i can give you.


----------



## Farobi

tsundere said:


> finally got the 8th gym badge because im such a slowpoke
> i hate caves in pokemon bc i always get lost
> also does anyone know where you can get noivern because i want one,,,



theyre usually on victory road; they "swoop down and attack" though


----------



## Zeiro

I'm getting lost in Lumiose again.

Anyone else still afraid to save in it?


----------



## Thunder

Yup.

...Mostly because I haven't downloaded the patch yet.


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> Yup.
> 
> ...Mostly because I haven't downloaded the patch yet.


Go to the eShop right now and download it! It also improves other features, such as the GTS.


----------



## Ricano

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I'm getting lost in Lumiose again.
> 
> Anyone else still afraid to save in it?


I had no idea of this bug until recently and had saved there multiple times. Would it completely erase your save??


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Ricano said:


> I had no idea of this bug until recently and had saved there multiple times. Would it completely erase your save??



It glitches your game, so when you next load the save, it doesn't load the ground and you can't do anything.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

tsundere said:


> finally got the 8th gym badge because im such a slowpoke
> i hate caves in pokemon bc i always get lost
> also does anyone know where you can get noivern because i want one,,,



You can catch Noibat in Terminus Cave, and they're only a couple of levels away from evolving.


----------



## Gingersnap

Pokemon X Wonderlock is extra fun omg
So far I've had one death, which is Bunnelby. I'm not too sad about that.
Current team is Froakie, Pichu, and Flabebe with a Ferroseed in the PC to use later. First gym, look out!


----------



## Jarrad

Gingersnap said:


> Pokemon X Wonderlock is extra fun omg
> So far I've had one death, which is Bunnelby. I'm not too sad about that.
> Current team is Froakie, Pichu, and Flabebe with a Ferroseed in the PC to use later. First gym, look out!



RIP pre evolution of the ugly bunny Pokemon.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Where is the person who will tell you if you maxed out all the EVs a pokemon can get?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Alright, I couldn't access the game earlier because it said there was no SD card in the system (even though there was), so I had to go into the System Settings, Downloadable Content and I found the Pokemon Y Update and deleted it. I went back to the home menu and clicked the game, and it worked fine. But to prevent this from happening, DON'T DOWNLOAD THE UPDATE.


----------



## KarlaKGB

LoveMcQueen said:


> Where is the person who will tell you if you maxed out all the EVs a pokemon can get?



Laverre town, in the Pokemon fan club house. The man will give you a ribbon. Also the woman in there will tell you how happy your Pokemon are.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Adding to KarlaKGB, you can also see if you;ve maxed out EV's on the supertraining. (the bar on the right of the screen will be full) and assuming you've reached them with atleast 1 pokemon before your pokemon will have access to the 4th and 5th pages of supertraining exercises.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Aww, there is literally no benefit to getting awards for all 30 super training regimes...
Unless there is, and I'm missing something..?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jinglefruit said:


> Adding to KarlaKGB, you can also see if you;ve maxed out EV's on the supertraining. (the bar on the right of the screen will be full) and assuming you've reached them with atleast 1 pokemon before your pokemon will have access to the 4th and 5th pages of supertraining exercises.



Yep, forgot about that! The man in Laverre is still good for getting the effort ribbon though


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Does anybody else miss the medal guy from the last games? I liked seeing him there and getting new medals that way.


----------



## Kurugaya

So I just bought TM Sludge Wave for 32 BP. Apparently, Gengar can't use it meaning that I will forever be walled by Chesnaught.

Are there any other Pokemon that could get some use out of this, maybe Roserade?


----------



## Silversea

Kurugaya said:


> So I just bought TM Sludge Wave for 32 BP. Apparently, Gengar can't use it meaning that I will forever be walled by Chesnaught.
> 
> Are there any other Pokemon that could get some use out of this, maybe Roserade?



Can't gengar learn sludge bomb?


----------



## Kurugaya

Silversea said:


> Can't gengar learn sludge bomb?



Yes, it's what I'm currently running actually. But Sludge Wave has a 30% chance to poison and higher power so I would have largely preferred to run that instead. Chesnaughts Hidden Ability is Bulletproof, which completely blocks pretty much all projectile moves, including Sludge Bomb, Shadow Ball and Focus Miss. Learned that the hard way in the Battle Tower.


----------



## Silversea

All the starter's hidden powers are OP lol. My ninetales would wreck Chesnaughts and Greninjas though.


----------



## Jinglefruit

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Aww, there is literally no benefit to getting awards for all 30 super training regimes...
> Unless there is, and I'm missing something..?



Unlimited evolution stones? Occasional reset bag (I'm stockpiling them for when bank releases) and some other items. 




Suave_Spencer said:


> Does anybody else miss the medal guy from the last games? I liked seeing him there and getting new medals that way.



Yup! I used Dream world about 10 times in BW1 and twice with BW2. Not a fan of it and moving medals there means I no longer care about them.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jinglefruit said:


> Unlimited evolution stones? Occasional reset bag (I'm stockpiling them for when bank releases) and some other items.
> 
> Yup! I used Dream world about 10 times in BW1 and twice with BW2. Not a fan of it and moving medals there means I no longer care about them.



Reset bags can be obtained by punching the default "blank" bag.

You can still get medals, but they only appear on your Pokemon Global Link account.


----------



## Silversea

There's a ribbon you can get for your pokemon if you beat all 30 super training at target time.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I wish they had put the DW in game for Gen VI. I just hate having to go from game to computer, plus it was always so glitchy :/


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I'm not sure why, but since last night none of my berry trees have grown. I had three that were already growing, and I planted a few more. None of the ones I planted last night have even sprouted, and none of the ones that were already there have progressed. Only thing I can think of is the fact I changed the time on my 3DS might affect it (curse you, DST). Anybody else noticed any issues?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yes it was probably the 3DS time change. You probably won't be able to do any of the daily stuff either.


----------



## Silversea

So since I'm too lazy to look intensely, is there a way to bypass Arena Trap and Shadow Tag? I'm trying friend safari but those damn wobbuffet are driving me insane.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Silversea said:


> So since I'm too lazy to look intensely, is there a way to bypass Arena Trap and Shadow Tag? I'm trying friend safari but those damn wobbuffet are driving me insane.



At a guess, Run Away or making your lead hold a Smoke Ball.


----------



## Venn

In friend safari, when you add a friend, does that friend need to add you back in order to access their safari?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Silversea said:


> So since I'm too lazy to look intensely, is there a way to bypass Arena Trap and Shadow Tag? I'm trying friend safari but those damn wobbuffet are driving me insane.



Lead with a ghost type. Though if you're synchronising natures, that won't help.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Venice said:


> In friend safari, when you add a friend, does that friend need to add you back in order to access their safari?



I don't know, but we could test it 
Add me and check to see if it shows in the safari


----------



## Ricardo

Venice said:


> In friend safari, when you add a friend, does that friend need to add you back in order to access their safari?



Yes


----------



## Venn

I'm just wondering.. How is Ponyta available if it is not in any of Kalos Pokedex?
And some other pokemon as well.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Venice said:


> I'm just wondering.. How is Ponyta available if it is not in any of Kalos Pokedex?
> And some other pokemon as well.



There is a national dex, you know

Ponyta is found in the friend safari


----------



## Venn

Yeah, I was looking at a list, and it stated Friend Safari Pokemon, and some weren't added I guess :/


----------



## heatran

I'm shiny hunting for a torchic, so if anyone wants a speed boost (all are adamant btw) torchic, just shoot me a message.


----------



## Music_123

do you guys know a good pokemon i could choose?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Choose from what?


----------



## Music_123

oops sorry,i meant to recommend a pokemon


----------



## heatran

For your ingame team?


----------



## Music_123

yup,ive started my x game
*i have pyroar,blaziken,delphox,mantyke,and Charizard


----------



## heatran

Too many fire types. Man (or gurl), get some variety.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Music_123 said:


> yup,ive started my x game
> *i have pyroar,blaziken,delphox,mantyke,and Charizard



Wow, someone with more fire types than me...


----------



## Music_123

yeah,im wanting to replace pyroar and delphox


----------



## heatran

I'd say replace pyroar with gogoat, or simisage. Replace CHARIZARD, not delphox, with either noivern or salamance. I say replace charizard because a psychic type is nice to have.


----------



## Venn

For what?

Catching an Absol is so hard, and I need 2 of them.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Yeah, I second the way too many fire types. Maybe reduce the number of fire-types to 2? And have one be a physical attacker and one be a special attacker?


----------



## Music_123

ok,noivern and gogoat it is


----------



## Venn

Omg catching an Absol was a nightmare. I had to strong pokemons so I had to throw pokeballs, the first was quick, the second I threw like over 20...


----------



## Silversea

Venice said:


> Omg catching an Absol was a nightmare. I had to strong pokemons so I had to throw pokeballs, the first was quick, the second I threw like over 20...



They have a low catch rate yeah. Try catching a Chatot if you thought that was hard (and if you get it on your first 7 balls you were lucky). If you find that easy go for beldum or metang.


----------



## Midoriya

Finally tried Amie and like it.  I've completed all the modes on every game except the puzzle one (I'm not good at puzzles).  My room is pretty much full and all six of my Pokemon are at three hearts of affection.

Question: Hearts of affection don't ever go away, do they?


----------



## KarlaKGB

No Amie bonding doesn't decay


----------



## Midoriya

KarlaKGB said:


> No Amie bonding doesn't decay



Okay good, cause then all that work would of been pointless.

EDIT: Welp, time to get them all to five hearts now


----------



## mariop476

Please add me (and send me a pm saying you did so) so that I can horribly abuse your friend safari.  kthxguys
Friend code is on the left.
I can trade Fennekins, Froakies, Charmanders, and several other rare pokemon, just ask me.  ^_^


----------



## Silversea

So I went online with my new team and wrecked single battles. Lost one of the six battles cause speedy mega gardevoir but I should be prepared for that this time.

Greninja and mewtwo are literally in every team...


----------



## Midoriya

Silversea said:


> So I went online with my new team and wrecked single battles. Lost one of the six battles cause speedy mega gardevoir but I should be prepared for that this time.
> 
> Greninja and mewtwo are literally in every team...



Probably because Greninja has the best stats out of all the 6th gen starters, and Mewtwo is more awesome with mega evolution now.  I use Greninja because you can put two stab moves on it, and it can use dig and either aerial ace or bounce to counter all of its weaknesses.  Not to mention it's somewhat fast


Update: Just got all six of my Pokemon to four hearts of affection in amie.  Only one more to go for each..


----------



## Silversea

Yes, Greninja outspeeds everything, but my Ninetales still destroys it... Mega Mewtwo Y is quite fast too.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Venice said:


> Omg catching an Absol was a nightmare. I had to strong pokemons so I had to throw pokeballs, the first was quick, the second I threw like over 20...



I had the same thing.

It took me 1 hour to cacth my Absol :U


----------



## radical6

whenever people ask to battle i get so nervous because im such a baby and ive never actually ever battled anyone online before but i know i suck really bad omfg. (i barely get EVs and all that IV stuff confuses me bye)


----------



## BellGreen

I really need to train my Sylveon :I I'm so lazy though... Grinding up Pok?mon can take a lot of time.


----------



## Venn

I just finished the Looker thing. What do I do now?


----------



## Midoriya

Venice said:


> I just finished the Looker thing. What do I do now?




If you've already caught all three post-game legendaries, and explored Kiloude City, then that's pretty much the post-game.  You can do other minor things though


----------



## Venn

Right now, I'm completing the Friend Safari, and by that I'm just seeing who was what pokemon, so in future reference if someone need this or that, I can see if I can catch it.


----------



## oath2order

http://nintendo3dsdaily.com/nintendo3dsnews/pokemon-x-and-y-pokemon-file-format-decrypted/

Not a good sign.


----------



## Silversea

oath2order said:


> http://nintendo3dsdaily.com/nintendo3dsnews/pokemon-x-and-y-pokemon-file-format-decrypted/
> 
> Not a good sign.



Uh oh. I guess there is always a way to break something. Then Nintendo will make another wall. And then it will be broken again. And vice versa.


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> http://nintendo3dsdaily.com/nintendo3dsnews/pokemon-x-and-y-pokemon-file-format-decrypted/
> 
> Not a good sign.


YESS.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I'm not surprised. I've never really understood the appeal of hacking in Pok?mon, but it's inevitable *shrugs*


----------



## Farobi

oath2order said:


> http://nintendo3dsdaily.com/nintendo3dsnews/pokemon-x-and-y-pokemon-file-format-decrypted/
> 
> Not a good sign.



This is awful. Wow.


----------



## Zeiro

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I'm not surprised. I've never really understood the appeal of hacking in Pok?mon, but it's inevitable *shrugs*


Different people hack things for different reasons. I hack things to find beta, prototype, and unused content within games because I find those things very interesting. This is why I'm excited about it. For example, did you know that Shellos and Gastrodon, who were introduced in Pokemon Diamond and Pearl, were originally in Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire? It's true. This was found by hacking the game, revealing their sprites and even their cries. Can you imagine if they found something like that in X & Y?


----------



## oath2order

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Different people hack things for different reasons. I hack things to find beta, prototype, and unused content within games because I find those things very interesting. This is why I'm excited about it. For example, did you know that Shellos and Gastrodon, who were introduced in Pokemon Diamond and Pearl, were originally in Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire? It's true. This was found by hacking the game, revealing their sprites and even their cries. Can you imagine if they found something like that in X & Y?



I want proof of that thank you very much

I would totally get hacked Pokemon, but only if it's ones you can't get normally. (event exclusives)


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> I want proof of that thank you very much


Certainly. Here are Shellos and Gastrodon in Ruby and Sapphire.










And these are their sprites in Diamond and Pearl, for comparison.









Only the back sprites exist, unfortunately. Front sprites may have existed at some point though. The two Pokemon were originally removed due to time constraints. If you notice, the Shellos from Ruby and Sapphire resembles both the east-sea and the west-sea Shellos from Diamond and Pearl.

I'm currently looking for the sound files for their cries in Ruby and Sapphire and will get back to you.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Is there any way to decrease the number of steps needed to hatch an egg, besides a pokemon with flame body in slot 1?
These eevee are taking forever


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Is there any way to decrease the number of steps needed to hatch an egg, besides a pokemon with flame body in slot 1?
These eevee are taking forever


----------



## Jake

no that is only way


----------



## Thunder

You could try using the hatching o-power.


----------



## Farobi

Hi. I don't know what most casual players do here that still makes Pokemon fun for them. What makes it fun for you? :3


----------



## Touko

I don't know xD The only thing I do now is train my team.


----------



## Dr J

Farobi said:


> This is awful. Wow.



*shrugs* This'll allow us to transfer our pokemon from our previous gens without the need of the pokemon bank thing in December[if pokecheck has 6th gen support before then, that is]. Besides the fact, that still won't allow people to hack the game using an AR(And you need an AR to get pokemon from a pokemon creation program into the game), so.. not too big of a deal; really. Besides, some of my pokemon won't get past the pokemon bank's legality check anyway xD Obviously hacked due to capture locations >.> Case in point: my legendary birds. Couldn't catch them in black/white version.. my AR said otherwise.

Course, I don't like to use the AR until AFTER I've beaten the game. Takes away all the run of beating the tar out of the bag guys in the game with pokemon I've raised with my own blood and tears[literally].


----------



## Silversea

Thunder said:


> You could try using the hatching o-power.



That's easier said than done.


----------



## unravel

Well good for you that you learn stuffs...




Reizo-Trepe said:


> Certainly. Here are Shellos and Gastrodon in Ruby and Sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are their sprites in Diamond and Pearl, for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the back sprites exist, unfortunately. Front sprites may have existed at some point though. The two Pokemon were originally removed due to time constraints. If you notice, the Shellos from Ruby and Sapphire resembles both the east-sea and the west-sea Shellos from Diamond and Pearl.
> 
> I'm currently looking for the sound files for their cries in Ruby and Sapphire and will get back to you.


----------



## Scribbler397

Farobi said:


> Hi. I don't know what most casual players do here that still makes Pokemon fun for them. What makes it fun for you? :3



I hunt for shiny pokemon for my collection and will be working on a competitive team after I beat the elite 4.  I have been so busy shiny hunting that I still haven't beat them yet!


----------



## oath2order

Jinjiro said:


> *shrugs* This'll allow us to transfer our pokemon from our previous gens without the need of the pokemon bank thing in December[if pokecheck has 6th gen support before then, that is]. Besides the fact, that still won't allow people to hack the game using an AR(And you need an AR to get pokemon from a pokemon creation program into the game), so.. not too big of a deal; really. Besides, some of my pokemon won't get past the pokemon bank's legality check anyway xD Obviously hacked due to capture locations >.> Case in point: my legendary birds. Couldn't catch them in black/white version.. my AR said otherwise.
> 
> Course, I don't like to use the AR until AFTER I've beaten the game. Takes away all the run of beating the tar out of the bag guys in the game with pokemon I've raised with my own blood and tears[literally].



You can get Pokemon from hacked into games without an AR. There's a few websites that do it. You just have to connect to the GTS to get them.


----------



## Gizmodo

Just beat the Champion with my team of 

Raichu Level 70
Sylveon Level 70
Tyrantrum Level 69
Lapras Level 69
Lucario Level 69
Delphox Level 68

Same team i've had since early on
Just caught Mewtwo with an ultra ball aswell... dont like how Mewtwo Y looks (


----------



## Venn

OMG.. I just caught my first shiny!
Its a Spearow.


----------



## aetherene

I've definitely been taking my time with X. I'm only at Victory Road and I got the game two weeks ago. I usually beat the Elite Four within a few days. Haha.

But then again, I spent four days playing the new Phoenix Wright game instead of pokemon.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Different people hack things for different reasons. I hack things to find beta, prototype, and unused content within games because I find those things very interesting. This is why I'm excited about it. For example, did you know that Shellos and Gastrodon, who were introduced in Pokemon Diamond and Pearl, were originally in Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire? It's true. This was found by hacking the game, revealing their sprites and even their cries. Can you imagine if they found something like that in X & Y?


Yeah, I was aware of Shellos and Gastrodon. 

That would be interesting if they found prototype Pokemon in X and Y. But unfortunately, not all of the people who hack do it for the reason you stated. And I wouldn't be surprised if you were in the minority.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Well, there are most likely a few unreleased or event Pokemon that haven't been found yet in X/Y. As it hasn't been fully hacked yet, it can't be datamined. This is how they knew about Genesect in Black and White.


----------



## Midoriya

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Yeah, I was aware of Shellos and Gastrodon.
> 
> That would be interesting if they found prototype Pokemon in X and Y. But unfortunately, not all of the people who hack do it for the reason you stated. And I wouldn't be surprised if you were in the minority.




I agree.  There is good hacking and bad hacking.  Unfortunately most people hack for bad purposes.


----------



## Dr J

oath2order said:


> You can get Pokemon from hacked into games without an AR. There's a few websites that do it. You just have to connect to the GTS to get them.



..you'd think I'd know that, considering I use Pokecheck xD


----------



## Zeiro

Same.


----------



## Heir

How...leeeeewd >/////<


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Same.



I was going to post that but you beat me to it >w< Don't trust dem Octillary children


----------



## puppy

anyone else having a problem with overleveling?
i have 6 badges and my swirlix is at level 65
 it is literally over 20 levels above the other trainers' pokemon
and the rest of my team is like 15 levels above

i dont grind or anything, i just dont go out of my way to avoid trainer battles


----------



## Thunder

yup, i had that issue, i had to disable exp share a few times.


----------



## Midoriya

Just need one more heart of affection for each of my six Pokemon.. but laziness lol


----------



## Micah

Can affection ever go down?


----------



## Midoriya

Micah said:


> Can affection ever go down?



In Pokemon-Amie?  No.  I asked the same thing yesterday I think.


My completed main and post-game pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60
All have four hearts of affection out of five in amie so far.


Update on my completed main and post-game Pokemon Y run:

I finally completed my fighting type team:

Conkeldurr level 71
Chesnaught (Otter) level 70
Mega Mewtwo X (Knowledge) level 70
Mega Blaziken level 70
Mega Lucario (Aura) level 70
Pangoro level 70


----------



## Farobi

Jinjiro said:


> *shrugs* This'll allow us to transfer our pokemon from our previous gens without the need of the pokemon bank thing in December[if pokecheck has 6th gen support before then, that is]. Besides the fact, that still won't allow people to hack the game using an AR(And you need an AR to get pokemon from a pokemon creation program into the game), so.. not too big of a deal; really. Besides, some of my pokemon won't get past the pokemon bank's legality check anyway xD Obviously hacked due to capture locations >.> Case in point: my legendary birds. Couldn't catch them in black/white version.. my AR said otherwise.
> 
> Course, I don't like to use the AR until AFTER I've beaten the game. Takes away all the run of beating the tar out of the bag guys in the game with pokemon I've raised with my own blood and tears[literally].


I was talking about the fact that no one can legit train their mons competitively. But yeah.


----------



## Zeiro

i cry evry tim


----------



## oath2order

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Same.



OH MY GOD.



Jinjiro said:


> ..you'd think I'd know that, considering I use Pokecheck xD



lol


----------



## Silversea

Reizo-Trepe said:


> i cry evry tim



Geez. If stepping on a poke ball breaks it no wonder pokemon escape all the time.


----------



## Farobi

How do we unlock super *secret* training mode?


----------



## th8827

Farobi said:


> How do we unlock super *secret* training mode?



Beat every other training mode. I'm not sure if you need a medal on them, but it might be the case,


----------



## KarlaKGB

th8827 said:


> Beat every other training mode. I'm not sure if you need a medal on them, but it might be the case,



You need to have beaten every normal Super Training mode, and then be using a Pokemon with maxed out EVs.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I've changed my team around again. Victory Road made me realise I had a bit of a problem with fighting types and no where near enough special attackers. I replaced Avalugg and Barbaracle with Helioptile and Floette. I just need to train them a bit, then evolve them and I'm ready for the Elite Four. 

On a similar note, is it best to evolve Doublade or not? I could give it Eviolite if not, but it won't have as high special defense as if I evolved it.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Eviolite doublade is nothing to scoff at, but I still think the mindgames potential of Aegislash is superior.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I just wanna know, why are female Scatterbugs popular? :/ I put one on the GTS last night for a Deino, and in 5 minutes I had the Deino in my party.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Doing that Looker Side Quest mission.Finally hatched a Riolu! And I got Mewtwo!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

KarlaKGB said:


> You need to have beaten every normal Super Training mode, and then be using a Pokemon with maxed out EVs.



Actually you don't need to have beaten every normal one, it's just when your pokemon has max EVs. My greninja could do super secret training before beating all of the regular super trainings

- - - Post Merge - - -



DeviousCrossing said:


> I just wanna know, why are female Scatterbugs popular? :/ I put one on the GTS last night for a Deino, and in 5 minutes I had the Deino in my party.



I think its just scatterbugs in general, becaus people want the other vivillon forms


----------



## KarlaKGB

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Actually you don't need to have beaten every normal one, it's just when your pokemon has max EVs. My greninja could do super secret training before beating all of the regular super trainings



Are you sure? I don't mean each Pokemon individually has to beat all the regular training levels. I'm pretty sure you have to have cleared every level with some Pokemon at some point.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

KarlaKGB said:


> Are you sure? I don't mean each Pokemon individually has to beat all the regular training levels. I'm pretty sure you have to have cleared every level with some Pokemon at some point.


None of mine had beaten all of them
In fact I don't think any had even cleared the first page


----------



## KarlaKGB

I think you're right then, TIL!


----------



## Silversea

To unlock secret ones you  have to had completed all the normal ones, but not necessarily all on one pokemon. Any pokemon can do secret ones if it has max EVs. If you reset EVs after having them at max that pokemon can still do super (but probably fail miserably anyway).


----------



## KarlaKGB

Silversea said:


> To unlock secret ones you  have to had completed all the normal ones, but not necessarily all on one pokemon. Any pokemon can do secret ones if it has max EVs. If you reset EVs after having them at max that pokemon can still do super (but probably fail miserably anyway).



No I actually think Creeperhugz is correct here. I've done some searching and nowhere does it explicitly say you have to have beaten all the basic levels.


----------



## Silversea

You can't unlock the next page without completing them all though?

All its amazing how many people turn the power off when you win in online battles.


----------



## Silversea

Double post......


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Silversea said:


> You can't unlock the next page without completing them all though?
> 
> All its amazing how many people turn the power off when you win in online battles.



There's three pages of super training and two pages of super secret training, I unlocked the super secret training before even completing the first page of super training.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Silversea said:


> You can't unlock the next page without completing them all though?
> 
> All its amazing how many people turn the power off when you win in online battles.



There's three pages of super training and two pages of super secret training, I unlocked the super secret training before even completing the first page of super training.


----------



## Silversea

Ohhhh I get what you mean now, and yes that is a possibility. Guess it confirms max EVs is all you need to unlock it.


----------



## Music_123

i cant find a lapras anywhere


----------



## Midoriya

Music_123 said:


> i cant find a lapras anywhere



Talk to the guy on the route right between Shalour City and Coumarine City.  He's the first guy you see.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

My team of dragons is almost complete! Just need a Horsea, Bagon or Trapinch now...


----------



## Music_123

my friend has an all dragon team


----------



## Midoriya

I have an all fighting-type team on my Y.  My X is my main copy.


----------



## Zeiro

DeviousCrossing said:


> My team of dragons is almost complete! Just need a Horsea, Bagon or Trapinch now...


Trapinch and Vibrava might be a tad hard to raise, but it's worth it for Flygon. It's such an amazing Pokemon.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

DeviousCrossing said:


> My team of dragons is almost complete! Just need a Horsea, Bagon or Trapinch now...


Who are the other 5 members of the team? 

I vote Horsea, because Kingdra is awesome and he doesn't have any 4x weakness like the other two.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Who are the other 5 members of the team?
> 
> I vote Horsea, because Kingdra is awesome and he doesn't have any 4x weakness like the other two.



Noibat, Gible, Axew, Deino and Druddigon. Most of them I traded for, lol.


----------



## Midoriya

I agree.  You should get Horsea and eventually have it be Kingdra.


----------



## Silversea

Kingdra doesn't survive long these days without Kyogre backing it up. It gets one hit by Zygarde, Garchomp, sometimes Goodra and is hurt by a number of opponents.


----------



## Midoriya

Silversea said:


> Kingdra doesn't survive long these days without Kyogre backing it up. It gets one hit by Zygarde, Garchomp, sometimes Goodra and is hurt by a number of opponents.




While I agree with this, I would still choose it over Flygon or Salamence considering it's only weak to dragon and fairy, and Flygon and Salamence are weak to Ice, Fairy, Rock (Sal), and Dragon


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> My team of dragons is almost complete! Just need a Horsea, Bagon or Trapinch now...


I have a Trapinch.Want to trade?


----------



## Silversea

Yeah flygon and sal both suffer so badly when that snorlax comes in and uses blizzard.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Huh, most people are saying the Horsea family is the best so...

Horsea it is then.

- - -Post Merge- - -

I just defeated Grant with only Druddigon left. Yep, Druddigon's my main powerhouse, lol.


----------



## Silversea

Destroyed someone's garchomp finally, but then again it didn't use swords dance.


----------



## Midoriya

Question: How do you reset your save file?  I want to start over on one of my games


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Question: How do you reset your save file?  I want to start over on one of my games


it should be: press a, b, x, and y as the game is loading (so right after you hit the game's icon on the home menu


----------



## Midoriya

Thanks!  I'm going to do this run:

Name my trainer Ash
Get Ash clothes for him
My final team will be
Pikachu with eviolite
Pidgeot
Butterfree
Charizard
Lapras
Last space undecided still.


EDIT: That didn't work

EDIT: Nvm, it worked now!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Wait, is Dragalge good? I got Skrelp off Wonder Trade, and I know It'd take a while to get a Horsea, so I just felt like asking, lol.

- - -Post Merge- - -

Also, I played Pokemon Black 2 for the first time since June this morning. I remembered I lost interest because there was pretty much nothing to do after catching the Regi's. So I reset Black 2 and named my player 'Bruce' (after Bruce Lee), and chose Tepig. Pretty sure my team will be:
-Emboar (To fight against Grass and Steel Types)
-Lucario (To fight against Normal and Rock Types)
-Conkeldurr (To fight against Rock and Steel Types (I'm looking at you, Probopass))
-Sawk (Same as Conkeldurr)
-Throh (Same as Sawk and Conkeldurr)
-Scrafty (To fight against Psychic and Rock Types)


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Thanks!  I'm going to do this run:
> 
> Name my trainer Ash
> Get Ash clothes for him
> My final team will be
> Pikachu with eviolite
> Pidgeot
> Butterfree
> Charizard
> Lapras
> Last space undecided still.
> 
> 
> EDIT: That didn't work
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, it worked now!


Bulbasaur
Muk
Tauros
Primeape
Snorlax (Orange Islands)

There's also Squirtle and Kingler, although they are redundant if you're using Lapras.

This is all assuming that you're basing it off of Ash when he was in Kanto and Orange Islands lol


----------



## th8827

DeviousCrossing said:


> Wait, is Dragalge good? I got Skrelp off Wonder Trade, and I know It'd take a while to get a Horsea, so I just felt like asking, lol.



He is Poison/Dragon, so he is neutral to Fairy. I can't say if he is good or not stat-wise or move-wise, since I have not trained one.


----------



## Silversea

th8827 said:


> He is Poison/Dragon, so he is neutral to Fairy. I can't say if he is good or not stat-wise or move-wise, since I have not trained one.



Dragalge is the dragon that can take on fairies with poison attacks. Probably the only one other than garchomp (poison jab) capable of this. Goodra can learn sludge bomb I think.

I haven't used dragalge myself so can't comment further.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Until Dragalge gets Adaptability, I don't think it'll be seeing much use.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I find my Dragalge pretty frail despite it's stats and 252 HP evs (physically atleast, it's a tank for special attacks) and it is annoyingly slow. I didn't realise it only has base 44 speed until today when it was being outsped by the final gym leaders Abomasnow. =.= Need to find out if it can learn a priority move seeing as it's currently very good at taking 90% hp off most things.
That said it is one of my favourites of the new mon.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

th8827 said:


> He is Poison/Dragon, so he is neutral to Fairy. I can't say if he is good or not stat-wise or move-wise, since I have not trained one.


Thanks. I just got a Horsea though, but thanks.


----------



## KarlaKGB

I don't think it gets any priority moves.


----------



## Silversea

I think dragalge ends up with decent Special Defense but that alone won't benefit it too much. I imagine its like most pokemon where if used well it can be a good part of a team.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Silversea said:


> I think dragalge ends up with decent Special Defense but that alone won't benefit it too much. I imagine its like most pokemon where if used well it can be a good part of a team.



Goodra outclasses it in pretty much every respect as a special wall, and has a better movepool and better ability. The only thing Dragalge has over Goodra is neutral defence against Fairy, and STAB poison to hit said Fairy. Oh and a better defense stat, but its awful base HP makes that rather pointless.


----------



## Silversea

KarlaKGB said:


> Goodra outclasses it in pretty much every respect as a special wall, and has a better movepool and better ability. The only thing Dragalge has over Goodra is neutral defence against Fairy, and STAB poison to hit said Fairy.



Which, as you know, garchomp can do just as well and still have the ability to do other things.


----------



## Kurugaya

Silversea said:


> Which, as you know, garchomp can do just as well and still have the ability to do other things.



The problem I see with people trying to use Garchomp as fairy killer is that it fails to net OHKOs against some of the more prevalent ones, namely Azumarill and Togekiss even with Choice Band, who in turn can deal heavy damage to it and effectively fulfill their duty by getting your Chomp out of the way. In my opinion it is better to let someone like Rotom-W or Scizor take care of them before you start pulling the big guns out.

Running Poison Jab also means losing out on some coverage, with Poison only being super effective against 2 types and most relevant Grass Pokemon having a convenient sub-typing that protects them from it (I'm looking at you, Ferrothorn).


----------



## RhinoK

I'm wondering who I should use for Entry Hazards

I have:
Aegislash    
Venusaur (w/ Venusaurite)
Heracross
Togekiss

I would prefer not to change any pokemon, but I need two more Pokemon. I'd love to use a Blissey, but even at level 50 I can't EV train because of the poor attack stat


----------



## Ricardo

RhinoK said:


> I'm wondering who I should use for Entry Hazards
> 
> I have:
> Aegislash
> Venusaur (w/ Venusaurite)
> Heracross
> Togekiss
> 
> I would prefer not to change any pokemon, but I need two more Pokemon. I'd love to use a Blissey, but even at level 50 I can't EV train because of the poor attack stat



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR6uzfwcNjY

you can always use horde battles + EXP. Share or the super training


----------



## KarlaKGB

I run SD megachomp with poison jab as otherwise, Togekiss would wall it completely. Naturally it means Pokemon like Skarmory become troublesome, but...

+2 252 Atk MegaGarchomp Dragon Claw vs. 224 HP / 252+ Def Skarmory: 90-107 (27.52 - 32.72%) (possible 4HKO)

it's not terrible, and I have plenty of ways to deal with a Skarm.


----------



## Kurugaya

RhinoK said:


> I'm wondering who I should use for Entry Hazards
> 
> I have:
> Aegislash
> Venusaur (w/ Venusaurite)
> Heracross
> Togekiss
> 
> I would prefer not to change any pokemon, but I need two more Pokemon. I'd love to use a Blissey, but even at level 50 I can't EV train because of the poor attack stat



Blissey is great, but allow me to make the following proposition: Hydreigon

It has perfect synergy with Aegislash, being able to hurt other Ghost- and Fire types very effectively with Dark Pulse and Surf, respectively, as well as the ability to switch into them without troubles and it can furthermore also pack a big punch with Draco Meteor. While Hydreigon would normally be crippled by its typing, his fairy weakness serves to provide free switch-ins for Aegislash as most fairies will be unable to touch it, essentially giving you a free Swords Dance.

I would personally recommend Galvantula for entry hazards. It may not be as compatible with Aegislash, but Heracross, Togekiss, Hydreigon, and Venusaur to a degree all appreciate the additional agility it provides.


----------



## Midoriya

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Bulbasaur
> Muk
> Tauros
> Primeape
> Snorlax (Orange Islands)
> 
> There's also Squirtle and Kingler, although they are redundant if you're using Lapras.
> 
> This is all assuming that you're basing it off of Ash when he was in Kanto and Orange Islands lol



Thanks, I decided I'll probably end up using Snorlax in the sixth spot just because it can finish off an electric Pokemon if it defeats the rest of my team, so my Ash run team will be this eventually:

Pikachu with eviolite
Charizard
Butterfree
Pidgeot
Lapras
Snorlax


----------



## KarlaKGB

RhinoK said:


> I would prefer not to change any pokemon, but I need two more Pokemon. I'd love to use a Blissey, but even at level 50 I can't EV train because of the poor attack stat



With exp share, and super training, your Blissey won't need to fight for EVs.


----------



## Croconaw

I have my experience share turned off at all times. I think it ruins the game. Dos anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Heir

Before elite 4, yes, after elite 4, who cares.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Feraligatr said:


> I have my experience share turned off at all times. I think it ruins the game. Dos anyone else feel this way?



Sure, but I wanted to rush through the game so I kept it on. Post-game, it's invaluable for training.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I've never liked experience share. I like leveling up the old fashioned way. It takes forever and it involves many healing items/trips to the Pokecenter, but I feel like a proud mother when a previously frail Pokemon is now kicking ass and taking names.


----------



## Orieii

Can someone help me choose a dragon type pokemon? It's between Noivern and Garchomp. I need a flying type on my team, but I wanted to use Garchomp :'c

I just passed the third gym btw, and none of my pokemon are evolved (I like to lvl them up). Here's my team so far: 

Froakie
Torchic
Bulbasaur
Espurr

I am planning on getting a shiny Sylveon as my last pokemon <3


----------



## Croconaw

I'd go with a Garchomp.


----------



## Orieii

Feraligatr said:


> I'd go with a Garchomp.


Okay. Thank you ^ _ ^


----------



## Zeiro

I'm in Dendemille with 6 Gym Badges and a full team. It's all snowy and I have to go explore this cave thing... Also, sky battles are fun.

-Greninja
-Charizard Y
-Gallade
-Sylveon
-Lucario
-Flygon


----------



## Midoriya

My completed Pokemon main and post-game X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60


Reset my Y yesterday late night and started my Ash run.  I just now got the first gym badge:

Trainer name: Ash Ketchum
Pikachu level 12
Pidgey level 11
Butterfree level 10


----------



## 3DSfan134

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> My completed Pokemon main and post-game X run:
> 
> Greninja (Froggie) level 70
> Goodra level 70
> Florges (Flower) level 70
> Aegislash (Sword) level 70
> Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
> Venusaur level 60
> 
> 
> Reset my Y yesterday late night and started my Ash run.  I just now got the first gym badge:
> 
> Trainer name: Ash Ketchum
> Pikachu level 12
> Pidgey level 11
> Butterfree level 10


Wow! You are really good! Can we add each other for my friend safari? I'm DeviousCrossing's best friend,btw.


----------



## dollydaydream

Orieii said:


> Can someone help me choose a dragon type pokemon? It's between Noivern and Garchomp. I need a flying type on my team, but I wanted to use Garchomp :'c
> 
> I just passed the third gym btw, and none of my pokemon are evolved (I like to lvl them up). Here's my team so far:
> 
> Froakie
> Torchic
> Bulbasaur
> Espurr
> 
> I am planning on getting a shiny Sylveon as my last pokemon <3



You could always create an alternative team after or before you've finished the game, or just have an extra pokemon in the PC boxes. That's what I'm doing


----------



## Orieii

dollydaydream said:


> You could always create an alternative team after or before you've finished the game, or just have an extra pokemon in the PC boxes. That's what I'm doing


That's a wonderful idea Dolly! Thank you for the suggestion :3


----------



## dollydaydream

Orieii said:


> That's a wonderful idea Dolly! Thank you for the suggestion :3



my pleasure ^_^


----------



## Silversea

Has anyone here played Pokemon Channel for the gamecube?


----------



## Zeiro

Silversea said:


> Has anyone here played Pokemon Channel for the gamecube?


I have! It's pretty cute. Gets boring though.


----------



## Cyote

Does anyone have any good ideas for a Halloween themed team? 
So far, I have:
Gourgeist
Banette
Sableye
Absol (maybe)


----------



## Venn

Beyond Excited..
I finally own a Vulpix!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Diance, Volcanion, and Hoopa are apparently new Legendary Trio not released yet. Search it up on Google.


----------



## Silversea

Cyote said:


> Does anyone have any good ideas for a Halloween themed team?
> So far, I have:
> Gourgeist
> Banette
> Sableye
> Absol (maybe)



Mawile
Gourgeist
Banette
Sableye
Mandibuzz or Chandelure
Gengar


----------



## Zeiro

Cyote said:


> Does anyone have any good ideas for a Halloween themed team?
> So far, I have:
> Gourgeist
> Banette
> Sableye
> Absol (maybe)


Chandelure is very spooky.


----------



## Silversea

Houndoom can work also.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Alright, how do I get into Sushi High Roller and the Lumoise Boutique? I keep getting thrown out for some reason. .-.


----------



## Sheepish

DeviousCrossing said:


> Alright, how do I get into Sushi High Roller and the Lumoise Boutique? I keep getting thrown out for some reason. .-.


For the Boutique, you need to have high stylishness. Here's a guide: http://i.imgur.com/qcRZPpJ.jpg

For Sushi High Roller, it seems to be up for debate. At the very least, you need to have beaten the Elite 4. In addition, you need to have either completed the Looker sidequests or simply have high enough stylishness.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Cyote said:


> Does anyone have any good ideas for a Halloween themed team?
> So far, I have:
> Gourgeist
> Banette
> Sableye
> Absol (maybe)


Trevenant (creepy tree) 
Houndoom
Cacturne (cactus scarecrow)
Chandelure 

One of the bat pokemon (Crobat or Gliscor)


----------



## Silversea

Gliscor is a good one.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Sheepish said:


> For the Boutique, you need to have high stylishness. Here's a guide: http://i.imgur.com/qcRZPpJ.jpg
> 
> For Sushi High Roller, it seems to be up for debate. At the very least, you need to have beaten the Elite 4. In addition, you need to have either completed the Looker sidequests or simply have high enough stylishness.


Ah, I see. So talking to Alexa works best?


----------



## Sheepish

DeviousCrossing said:


> Ah, I see. So talking to Alexa works best?



Just note that it only counts if you talk to her then let her show you around.


----------



## aetherene

DeviousCrossing said:


> Ah, I see. So talking to Alexa works best?



Working at Hotel Richimissie or whatever worked best for me. The mini games are super easy and they give a lot of stylish points.


----------



## radical6

i just beat the champion a few hours ago. wow that took me a while (ive been messing around oops)

female/delphox/lvl like 69??
male/pangoro/lvl 64
female/meowstic/lvl 68
female/sylveon/lvl 68
female/roserade/lvl 65
female/luxray/lvl 64
(ya i know bad team)

i think idk im too lazy to get my game out
also noivern pls come out already i really wanted to catch one of u guys but u guys never attacked me.......
i think tomorrow ill check out the friend safari and people say there really isnt much to do after youre done wit h the story ?? which sounds lame...maybe ill reset once pokemon bank comes out and do a wonderlocke or something (nuzlocke except u use pokemon you receive from wonder trade)


----------



## Chromie

I have a Timid Noivern with perfect Sp. Attack and Speed I'm interested in trading. I'm looking for a Timid Abra with Magic Guard or Timid Gastly.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I have finalised my team at last. Finished getting them all to a decent level last night.
Chesnaught lv.66
Heliolisk lv.66
Talonflame lv.66
Florges lv.66
Aegislash lv.66
Noivern lv.66

Just got the Elite Four to do now, but I won't have much time today with work and Halloween on New Leaf. We shall see, depends how long it takes to do everything on New Leaf.

I have also found that Floatzel hordes in Victory Road are excellent for training. Put whoever I'm training first, switch to Heliolisk. Wait until next turn and use Parabolic Charge, which also heals Heliolisk. Just over 5000 exp to the Pokemon being trained if it holds a Lucky Egg.


----------



## Chromie

All of them are level 66. I don't see you having any problem. The League is kind of a joke really. Just go for it!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Does anyone have a friend safari with protean frogadier? I wants one.


----------



## Silversea

My first team when clearing the game was as follows:

Absol lv 68
Vaporeon lv 67
Delphox lv 67
Lucario lv 66
Talonflame lv 62
and a HM slave sandslash which was never used at lv 52


----------



## Silversea

Ermagerd.

Super spoiler.



Spoiler



http://smealum.net/diancie.png


----------



## Sheepish

There's pictures of the other two, as well.



Spoiler



http://smealum.net/volcanion.png
http://smealum.net/hoopa.png


----------



## Silversea

Sheepish said:


> There's pictures of the other two, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://smealum.net/volcanion.png
> http://smealum.net/hoopa.png



I know, but one spoiler at a time ^^. I think they are really ugly in my opinion. I won't be using them in battle.


----------



## Ricardo

Does that mean they finally hacked it because they are very low level


----------



## Jinglefruit

They are pretty hideous. Any chance these are just fake's though?

EDIT: Looks like whoever owns that site can actually hack 3DS's then, judging their mainsite bit


----------



## Bread Kennedys

http://nintendo3dsdaily.com/nintend...on-editor-released-hacking-draws-ever-closer/
This is bad news, and good news at the same time. Good because I'll be able to get all the Pokemon I want without Pokemon Bank, and bad because Nintendo's hard work on anti-hacking has gone to waste.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Stupid double post glitch. >:[


----------



## Midoriya

DeviousCrossing said:


> Stupid double post glitch. >:[



Ugh, not again.  I hate hackers.  Specifically the ones that do it for bad thins like just getting good Pokemon.


----------



## Venn

I noticed those names on the GTS before.
Someone wanted a Diancie or whatever it is spelled for a Ponyta.


----------



## Thunder

*Pokemon Online Multiplayer Battle Music*

So I did some multibattles last night with VillageDweller, Dark, Gallows, and Karla, and I think I got most of the music down:

Music 1: Generic Battle Music
Music 2: Trainer Battle Music
Music 3: Rival Battle Music
Music 4: Gym Leader Battle Music
Music 5: Successor Battle Music
Music 6: Team Flare Grunt Battle Music
Music 7: Team Flare Leader Battle Music
Music 8: Legendary Battle Music
Music 9: Legendary Bird Battle Music
Music 10: Elite Four Battle Music
Music 11: Champion Battle Music


----------



## Jarrad

Venice said:


> I noticed those names on the GTS before.
> Someone wanted a Diancie or whatever it is spelled for a Ponyta.



What's worse is all the children thinking they can obtain a Feebas in gen 6 this early! 
"OMG giv me febas pls I rly wannt him"


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> So I did some multibattles last night with VillageDweller, Dark, Gallows, and Karla, and I think I got most of the music down:
> 
> Music 3: Rival Battle Music
> Music 4: Gym Leader Battle Music
> Music 5: Successor Battle Music
> Music 6: Team Flare Grunt Battle Music
> Music 7: Team Flare Leader Battle Music
> Music 8: Legendary Battle Music
> Music 10: Elite Four Battle Music
> Music 11: Champion Battle Music


You're the best.


----------



## KarlaKGB

3, 8 and 11 are the best. Was a nice addition to let you choose music. Dunno why they limited Battle Maison to the first 4 tracks


----------



## Thunder

Reizo-Trepe said:


> You're the best.



It might be off a little since I stopped playing around... 9am.


----------



## Jarrad

KarlaKGB said:


> 3, 8 and 11 are the best. Was a nice addition to let you choose music. Dunno why they limited Battle Maison to the first 4 tracks



It's only limited to 4 tracks online as well! :/


----------



## Silversea

Thunder said:


> So I did some multibattles last night with VillageDweller, Dark, Gallows, and Karla, and I think I got most of the music down:
> 
> Music 3: Rival Battle Music
> Music 4: Gym Leader Battle Music
> Music 5: Successor Battle Music
> Music 6: Team Flare Grunt Battle Music
> Music 7: Team Flare Leader Battle Music
> Music 8: Legendary Battle Music
> Music 10: Elite Four Battle Music
> Music 11: Champion Battle Music



Music 1: Generic Battle Music
Music 9: Legendary Bird Battle Music (Love how they mixed the old battle music with it)


----------



## Thunder

Well, no wonder I didn't recognize #9, thanks.

(And I haven't used 1 in so long I forgot what it was, lol.)


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jarrad said:


> It's only limited to 4 tracks online as well! :/



What do you mean online? I can select all the tracks in Link battle, as well as random rated wifi


----------



## Jarrad

I just accidentally wonder traded my fully ev trained quiet Kirlia 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> What do you mean online? I can select all the tracks in Link battle, as well as random rated wifi



Random *un*rated.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I have a bunch of Pokemon that I need to throw into the wonder trade, although I'm pretty sure the person who gets them won't be happy.


----------



## Thunder

If I have a bunch of unwanted Pokemon (of no real value) usually I just release 'em.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jarrad said:


> Random *un*rated.



Standard Trollfreak


----------



## Bread Kennedys

All-Gen related:
My favorite Pokemon by gen:
Gen 1: Magneton, Gengar, Charizard
Gen 2: Typhlosion, Espeon, Heracross
Gen 3: Kyogre, Metagross, Sceptile
Gen 4: Infernape, Luxray, Staraptor
Gen 5: Emboar, Hydreigon, Excadrill
Gen 6: Chestnaught, Talonflame, Aegislash


----------



## Zeiro

I'M BATTLING LYSANDRE AND I'M EXCITED


----------



## Jarrad

Does anybody know the names of Lysandre's two assistants that upgrade your pokedex?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jarrad said:


> Does anybody know the names of Lysandre's two assistants that upgrade your pokedex?



You mean Prof. Sycamore's assistants? They are Sina and Dexio.


----------



## Zeiro

Jarrad said:


> Does anybody know the names of Lysandre's two assistants that upgrade your pokedex?


You mean Sycamore's assistants? The guy is named Dexio, but I forget the girl's name.

EDIT: Ninja'd by Karla.


----------



## Jarrad

KarlaKGB said:


> You mean Prof. Sycamore's assistants? They are Sina and Dexio.


Thanks! I can't stop listening to their theme! It reminds me so much of XD gale of darkness :+


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> All-Gen related:
> My favorite Pokemon by gen:
> Gen 1: Magneton, Gengar, Charizard
> Gen 2: Typhlosion, Espeon, Heracross
> Gen 3: Kyogre, Metagross, Sceptile
> Gen 4: Infernape, Luxray, Staraptor
> Gen 5: Emboar, Hydreigon, Excadrill
> Gen 6: Chestnaught, Talonflame, Aegislash


Did you played all of the Pokemon games from each Gen?


----------



## Silversea

I've played games from each gen, and if I had to choose:

1: Articuno, Vaporeon, Ninetales
2: Suicune, Skarmory, Meganium 
3: Latias, Aggron, Absol
4: Chatot, Cresselia, Mesprit
5: Zebstrika, Sawsbuck, Keldeo, Virizion
6: Sylveon, Fletchinder, and I guess Pyroar (female)


----------



## Jake

Silversea said:


> Ermagerd.
> 
> Super spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://smealum.net/diancie.png





Sheepish said:


> There's pictures of the other two, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://smealum.net/volcanion.png
> http://smealum.net/hoopa.png



they dont look great (i was expecting them to look more like a trio)


----------



## windfall

Silversea said:


> Ermagerd.
> 
> Super spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://smealum.net/diancie.png


I rather like this one! I wonder what type it is, maybe fairy/ice? 
I'm also curious to see how they will they'll tie these ones in-game, since Kalos doesn't really have the mythology that the other regions had.


----------



## Zeiro

Silversea said:


> Ermagerd. Super spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://smealum.net/diancie.png


Reminds me of Carbink.


----------



## Midoriya

My completed main and post game Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60

Update on my Pokemon Ash Ketchum run:

About to challenge Cyllage gym:

Pikachu level 21
Charmeleon level 21
Butterfree level 21
Pidgeotto level 21
Snorlax level 21


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:


> they dont look great (i was expecting them to look more like a trio)



I'm not a fan of them either and I don't really see what is so special about them.

Dianci just looks like an evolved Carbink. The other two look like they are pretty unique, but still.


----------



## Music_123

diancie looks soo cute! :3


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm not a fan of them either and I don't really see what is so special about them.
> 
> Dianci just looks like an evolved Carbink. The other two look like they are pretty unique, but still.



volca-w/e looks like a cat/tiger and it just looks dumb


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Are there any Pokemon that make you feel like crud once you've defeated them? 

For me, Litleo and Hoppip, and Skitty to a little lesser extent.


----------



## Silversea

They are very unique, but I don't like them anyway. They aren't my style.


----------



## oath2order

Dianci looks too human.


----------



## Midoriya

My completed Pokemon X main and post game run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60

Update on my Pokemon Y Ash Ketchum run:

Just got my second badge:

Pikachu level 23
Charmeleon level 23
Butterfree level 23
Pidgeotto level 23
Snorlax level 23


----------



## Zeiro

I'm trying to catch Yveltal! It's tough and I'm too engrossed in the battle music!


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I'm trying to catch Yveltal! It's tough and I'm too engrossed in the battle music!



Good luck.


----------



## Zeiro

I got it's HP into yellow, threw 1 Premier Ball, and it was caught. Easiest legendary ever.


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I got it's HP into yellow, threw 1 Premier Ball, and it was caught. Easiest legendary ever.



Yay, congratulations.


----------



## Zeiro

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Yay, congratulations.


Thanks! It's a good nature too. You wishing me good luck probably helped me catch it.


----------



## Thunder

Serebii just posted a page about the music lol


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I got it's HP into yellow, threw 1 Premier Ball, and it was caught. Easiest legendary ever.



Congrats <3

Ahh I want a Deerling badly , No idea where I can find one!


----------



## Zeiro

That's kind of... odd for Serebii to even mention music. That's nice though. 

I have battled exactly zero people through the PSS so far.


----------



## Chromie

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I got it's HP into yellow, threw 1 Premier Ball, and it was caught. Easiest legendary ever.



You're supposed to catch it. If you actually make it faint it just respawns and challenges you again. The music is awesome though! I want the OST already.


----------



## Toeto

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Congrats <3
> 
> Ahh I want a Deerling badly , No idea where I can find one!



I can breed you one, just tell me the nature it needs to have.


----------



## Thunder

Spoiler: Some more news for ya


----------



## Jarrad

Thunder said:


> Spoiler: Some more news for ya



This means that there's a possibility that other hoenn starters could have mega evolutions!


----------



## Jake

Thunder said:


> Spoiler: Some more news for ya





Spoiler



whats the difference? mega latios can fly higher?
also those look stupid soz


----------



## Farobi

Thunder said:


> Spoiler: Some more news for ya



Looks like a jet plane. Haha not bad.
OK back to the riddle...


----------



## Thunder

Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> whats the difference? mega latios can fly higher?
> also those look stupid soz





Spoiler



it might just be the angle, but their looks to be a slight difference in their face (the jaw mostly)

idunno, i kinda like it


----------



## Jake

Spoiler



AND THERE'S MORE!!!!






> https://twitter.com/smealum/status/396221076252151808

Idk when they'll leak tho


possible mew event?

[imghttp://i.imgur.com/KJmc6MR.png[/img]


----------



## Jinglefruit

Thunder said:


> Spoiler: Some more news for ya





Spoiler



But why is Latias not red. D: And it loses all its cuteness. 3: Hopefully the shiny version of these have a different colour though I don't think my shiny Latios is legit. :/


----------



## KarlaKGB

That second picture is...dubious.


----------



## Venn




----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Venice said:


>



Are those new forms?


----------



## Jake

yes they are



Spoiler



also from the hack it seems that AZ's Floette can be encountered






Also just saying but the 'mega latios/latias' pics don't have the rainbow circle next to their name which indicates a Pokemon has mega evolved??


----------



## Jarrad

Jake. said:


> yes they are
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> also from the hack it seems that AZ's Floette can be encountered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just saying but the 'mega latios/latias' pics don't have the rainbow circle next to their name which indicates a Pokemon has mega evolved??





Spoiler



It's probably a bug considering it's supposed to be impossible to encounter a mega-evolved Pokemon in the wild.


----------



## Silversea

Spoiler



Those mega? lati@s things have scarred me forever. I could just tolerate mega absol, but that is just...


----------



## oath2order

Spoiler



I love reading speculation. I mean, if they do something with Hoenn where it ends up as an add-on to X/Y I would freak.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Thunder said:


> Spoiler: Some more news for ya





Spoiler: Just a random spoiler tag thing-a-majig



Wow, those mega evos are ugly, lol. I hope they aren't real mega evos.

But, if they are real then...
POKEMON RUBY AND SAPPHIRE REMAKES CONFIRMED


----------



## oath2order

DeviousCrossing said:


> Spoiler: Just a random spoiler tag thing-a-majig
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those mega evos are ugly, lol. I hope they aren't real mega evos.
> 
> But, if they are real then...
> POKEMON RUBY AND SAPPHIRE REMAKES CONFIRMED



I KNOW AND I WOULD ****ING SCREAM WITH JOY IF THEY ARE CONFIRMED.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

*SUDDEN TOPIC CHANGE*
I just made it to Camphrier Town, and I already love my team. Team is:
-Bulbasaur ♂ (Lv. 15)
-Staravia ♂ (Lv. 16)
-Luxio ♂ (Lv. 16)
-Combusken ♂ (Lv. 17)
-Arcanine ♂ (Lv. 30)
-Snover ♂ (Lv. 39)


----------



## Midoriya

My completed main and post game Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60

Update on my Pokemon Y Ash Ketchum run:

Just beat the third gym and got the mega ring.  Heading to Coumarine City now:

Pikachu (With Eviolite) level 34
Charmeleon level 30
Butterfree level 30
Pidgeotto level 30
Snorlax level 30
Lapras level 30


----------



## Venn

After Hours of Searching. I finally got a Ponyta!
She is level 1 because I want to train her all the way! She'll be the first in my next training group.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Well, I'm finally about to challenge the Pokemon League. I should be okay, my team is all level 66.


----------



## Touko

I love my Togekiss, 70% chance of flinching from Air slash + King's rock.


----------



## Silversea

Touko said:


> I love my Togekiss, 70% chance of flinching from Air slash + King's rock.



Ah darn. I hoped I was the only one who knew the secret. Except mine is 60% cause I don't want to spare the item space for that. PS I hope its fast cause it only works if it outspeeds things.


----------



## Touko

Silversea said:


> Ah darn. I hoped I was the only one who knew the secret. Except mine is 60% cause I don't want to spare the item space for that. PS I hope its fast cause it only works if it outspeeds things.



Haha xD I was researching and I found out, making Togekiss a new member of my team.


----------



## KarlaKGB

There are many better items to run in place of King's Rock


----------



## Kurugaya

KarlaKGB said:


> There are many better items to run in place of King's Rock



Indeed - Like leftovers, for instance. Togekiss is considerably bulky and Paraflinch sets have the tendency to stay on the field for a while unless your opponent can counter it, so most of the time you're going to make good use of them.


----------



## Dr J

*Hidden 6th Gen Legendaries Revealed! Two New Mega Evo's as well!*

For anyone that hasn't heard, hackers have revealed to us, three lengendaries that, as of now, are unavailable without hacking. They've also revealed two more mega evos.

(Picturess are under the spoiler)



Spoiler


----------



## Kurugaya

I think this has already been posted in the Pokemon General. Nonetheless, I'm must say that I'm very disappointed with the design of the Lati@s twins. Diancie, on the other hand, looks pretty cool.


----------



## Scribbler397

Latias and Latios both look the same...


----------



## Dr J

Kurugaya said:


> I think this has already been posted in the Pokemon General. Nonetheless, I'm must say that I'm very disappointed with the design of the Lati@s twins. Diancie, on the other hand, looks pretty cool.



Agreed, I'm disappointed with those two as well; and Diancie has caught my eye as well. Hoopa reminds me of a tiki statue.

edit: Oh, that spinda in your sig; is that the sprite from X/Y for them?



Scribbler397 said:


> Latias and Latios both look the same...



Nintendo must decided they could get away with being lazy with them.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Mfukin pew pew jet fighter


----------



## Stevey Queen

They are wierd. They aren't gonna be worth the trip to gamestop, which btw never works for me.


----------



## Silversea

Something makes me skeptical about those 


Spoiler



lati@s "megas"

The first image is fine, but the second has clear compression. This could be recreated by taking the first image and saving it as a JPG. He used screen capture via card so this second image would not be pixelated if it was taken by the 3DS. It seems possible that the second image was made from the first. Open this image in MS paint or your program of choice and zoom in. The "Latias" image is first, Latios second.

http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s405/DolphinsongMelody/jpgcompression.png



EDIT: Nevermind, the two images I was looking at were just exceptional. I found "original" copies of Latios and its clear as daylight.


----------



## Touko

Unfortunately, I don't have leftovers because I left it on a pokemon that I traded away e_e so King's rock is my only choice for offense.

Diancie looks nice.


----------



## Kurugaya

On a different note, can Haban Berries still be found on wild Gibles? I've been frisking those things for about an hour now with... reserved results.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I wonder what a Mega Miltank would look like. Milk Cannons! eww brain eww

I'm not liking the latios/latias if they're legit. Legendaries do not need to have Mega evos.

someone else's interpretation:


Spoiler


----------



## Silversea

So not only are people only asking for legendaries for trading, people are also asking for "3+ perfect IV" pokemon. So annoying, I don't think I have anything with 3 perfect IVs.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Kurugaya said:


> On a different note, can Haban Berries still be found on wild Gibles? I've been frisking those things for about an hour now with... reserved results.



I dunno, but it took me about 25 Dragonair encounters with a Compoundeyes lead before I found a dragon scale.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Silversea said:


> So not only are people only asking for legendaries for trading, people are also asking for "3+ perfect IV" pokemon. So annoying, I don't think I have anything with 3 perfect IVs.


I think it's due to the Friend Safari making it easier to breed Pokemon with many perfect IVs. And that destiny knot item.


----------



## Silversea

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I think it's due to the Friend Safari making it easier to breed Pokemon with many perfect IVs. And that destiny knot item.



Yeah I guess, but it still isn't that easy.


----------



## Kurugaya

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I think it's due to the Friend Safari making it easier to breed Pokemon with many perfect IVs.



That, and Destiny Knot. The difference IVs can make should be considered before you start training your Pokemon, and given how easy it has become I find it reasonable to ask for a certain set of IVs on something, also given that whatever you have up for trade is of equal value.

Also, thanks to Karla. Guess I'll keep trying, blargh. I think I've got sand in my mouth.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Silversea said:


> So not only are people only asking for legendaries for trading, people are also asking for "3+ perfect IV" pokemon. So annoying, I don't think I have anything with 3 perfect IVs.



I've actually seen people asking for Pokemon that's unobtainable without hacking. :/ I swear, people can be pure idiots sometimes...


----------



## KarlaKGB

Kurugaya said:


> Also, thanks to Karla. Guess I'll keep trying, blargh. I think I've got sand in my mouth.



Let me know if you find one! I'm also lacking Habans


----------



## Zeiro

I seriously need to train up my Pokemon, my Pokemon are a few levels behind the trainers' Pokemon on the route that I'm on, Route 18 I think. My Charizard and Greninja got 1-hit-KOed.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Those who are looking for Haban berries, they aren't available on Gible anymore. Haban are one of the berries available from trees in the background of battles, the ones with red berries on them. They're only available in Cyllage City and Azure Bay, and you get the berries by using Twister, Air Cutter or Blizzard. This Serebii page should explain it better.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Suave_Spencer said:


> Those who are looking for Haban berries, they aren't available on Gible anymore. The only berry available on wild Pokemon is the Pamtre Berry on Whismur. Haban are one of the berries available from trees in the background of battles, the ones with red berries on them. They're only available in Cyllage City and Azure Bay, and you get the berries by using Twister, Air Cutter or Blizzard. This Serebii page should explain it better.



But is it confirmed not to be on Gible anymore? I've snatched Oran berries off Audino.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

KarlaKGB said:


> But is it confirmed not to be on Gible anymore? I've snatched Oran berries off Audino.



Just checked the Serebii hold items page, there are other berries on wilds but Gible isn't listed as one. Obviously that doesn't mean they aren't, but it does seem that a lot of hold items have changed.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Suave_Spencer said:


> Just checked the Serebii hold items page, there are other berries on wilds but Gible isn't listed as one. Obviously that doesn't mean they aren't, but it does seem that a lot of hold items have changed.



In that case I think you're right. Time to let some blizzards loose.


----------



## Kurugaya

Suave_Spencer said:


> Those who are looking for Haban berries, they aren't available on Gible anymore. Haban are one of the berries available from trees in the background of battles, the ones with red berries on them. They're only available in Cyllage City and Azure Bay, and you get the berries by using Twister, Air Cutter or Blizzard. This Serebii page should explain it better.



Oh wow, you're a life saver. Good thing I managed to get a Noivern a few days ago, to the move relearner it goes.


----------



## Zeiro

Why does everyone need Haban berries?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Why does everyone need Haban berries?



Protection from dragon on dragon action


----------



## Silversea

So rufflet is only from friend safari right? Going to need one since I couldn't get one from Black, I wonder how they do competitively. Time to check smogon.


----------



## Kurugaya

KarlaKGB said:


> Protection from dragon on dragon action



This so much. I seem to be barely coming across any Ice type moves online with the only exception being the occasional Gyarados Ice Fang & Blissey's Ice Beam, so momentarily I would rather run Haban over Yache, at least in 3v3.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

On the topic of berries, there seems to be a lot of berries that don't seem available at all. Most of them are the berries that no longer have a use, but at least one of those is available in game. I'm not sure why they'd include some but not all of them.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Have you considered Roseli?


----------



## Kurugaya

KarlaKGB said:


> Have you considered Roseli?



I have actually, but most the time I'm running either LO Gengar or a Steel type of choice to get rid of any potential fairies that try to ruin my sweeps.

Talking about Steel types, I tried out Metagross and it got hit really hard by the recent nerfs. It's still somewhat useable with an Assault Vest, but not as much as it could be.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Well it gained two weaknesses and got nothing really in return, right?


----------



## Kurugaya

KarlaKGB said:


> Well it gained two weaknesses and got nothing really in return, right?



More or less, Steel has become a better offensive typing now with the addition of fairies and Assault Vest is a huge boon for Pokemon like Metagross that don't usually mind running four attacks. But in this case specifically it gets severely hurt by its new weaknesses, and it can't make up for them all.


----------



## Silversea

I got owned by a speed metagross with power-up punch ;_;


----------



## Midoriya

My completed main and post game Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60

Update on my Pokemon Y Ash Ketchum run:

Just got my fourth gym badge, restored the power plant, and about to challenge the fifth gym:

Pikachu (With Eviolite) level 40
(Mega Y) Charizard level 36
Butterfree level 36
Pidgeot level 36
Snorlax level 36
Lapras level 36


----------



## Silversea

Look what my boredom made me do. Hopefully some nostalgia in here for some people.


----------



## Nic

Not sure if hacking discussion is allowed, but I'll be posting on GBATemp with some updates.

Smealum isn't saying much about the discussion of tricking the 3DS with a modified NAND.  Feel free to ask any questions regarding anything, I _may_ be able to answer.


----------



## Venn

Hacking is Getting Out of Control. Stuff I found on another forums:


> I don't know If there's already a post on this, I did a quick glance but not much of a search, but I recently found out that there has been dangerous Mystery Eggs and Corrupt Pokemon floating around on Wonder Trade and another person got a corrupt Mystery egg randomly from his game and It can corrupt your pokemon!
> 
> Since I can't post links, I can't show you where I got this information but there is a video on youtube about it.
> 
> They say
> -Make no attempt to hatch, touch, move the egg
> -Get all of your pokemon out of the box it appeared in
> -you cannot release or delete it so don't try
> 
> I don't know if its totally true but better safe than sorry.





> Just to pass along a warning to those who wonder trade. Due to people trying to wonder trade off hacked pokemon, they will appear as "Bad Eggs". They cannot be traded or released, and they will multiply until it fills all of your boxes. This will also delete any of your pokemon that are stored in your boxes as it will replace them with bad eggs. Trade at your own risk!





> Okay, just to follow up on our previous post about the "Mystery Egg" issue, here's what we know at this point.
> 
> The earliest report we have of the Mystery Egg glitch is from a player who posted a video to Youtube shortly after the games were released. This video can be found at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjsySmLeBS0
> 
> At this point in time, it is not clear exactly how these eggs appear in your game. While there have been some people recently warning people about the potential of receiving these eggs via Trading and Wonder Trade (most notably, suggesting that hacked Pok?mon traded via Wonder Trade may appear as these eggs on the receiving end), we cannot at this stage actually confirm that this has occured. It may be that this is simply an unfortunate glitch like the Lumiose City save glitch. If so, we hope that Nintendo and Game Freak will issue a patch to rectify this issue now that more people are becoming aware of it.


----------



## Zeiro

In past games, hacked Pokemon have appeared as "Bad Eggs", so I think people are sending out hacked Pokemon through Wonder Trade and the poor recipient is the one that suffers. Such a shame.


----------



## Nic

Reizo-Trepe said:


> In past games, hacked Pokemon have appeared as "Bad Eggs", so I think people are sending out hacked Pokemon through Wonder Trade and the poor recipient is the one that suffers. Such a shame.



This is almost impossible at the moment.  We have *one* person who's been able to send them out.  We have no idea which hex is where the Pokemon is obtained.  

Furthermore, we have a few people who can actually _trick_ their 3DS with a modified NAND.  It doesn't matter what the version of your 3DS displays, it's all about the NAND.  Once that's overwritten, you're in a dilemma.


----------



## Zeiro

Nic said:


> This is almost impossible at the moment.  We have *one* person who's been able to send them out.  We have no idea which hex is where the Pokemon is obtained.
> 
> Furthermore, we have a few people who can actually _trick_ their 3DS with a modified NAND.  It doesn't matter what the version of your 3DS displays, it's all about the NAND.  Once that's overwritten, you're in a dilemma.


I have no clue what NAND is, but how do you know there's only one person who can send them out?


----------



## Nic

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I have no clue what NAND is, but how do you know there's only one person who can send them out?


NAND is flash memory.

Only one person has been able to export from the PC to the game.  

He's only released sources of his tool of decrypting, but not the method of exporting.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Silversea said:


> Look what my boredom made me do. Hopefully some nostalgia in here for some people.
> View attachment 16531


These are really good. 

I wonder how many of these new Pokemon would look like deformed aliens in Red/Blue/Yellow.


----------



## Jake

o he is australian thats nice


----------



## 3DSfan134

Just caught a Zapdos.
It didn't take that much to catch him.

Ok,current team time!

Zapdos:Lv.70
Zygarde:Lv.72
Mewtwo:Lv.72
Yveltal:Lv.76
Charizard ♂:Lv.88
Blaziken ♂:Lv.91

That's it for my team! I've defeated the Elite Four 3 times.


----------



## Midoriya

My completed main and post game Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60

Update on my Pokemon Y Ash Ketchum run:

Just got my fifth gym badge:

Pikachu (With Eviolite) level 41
(Mega Y) Charizard level 37
Butterfree level 37
Pidgeot level 37
Snorlax level 37
Lapras level 37


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

So what size Gourgeist do you think is best? It seems to be a trade off between HP and Speed. And also some Attack power.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> So what size Gourgeist do you think is best? It seems to be a trade off between HP and Speed. And also some Attack power.



For the extra attack I went for huge after training a small and huge side by side. But I think I was more sold on the rarity of the larger ones. Just seemed more impressive to have. 99 base speed doesn't really get you as far as it used to anymore either. Not even in the top 100 fastest pokemon.


----------



## Zeiro

I really like Lysandre.


----------



## oath2order

Ugh Lysandre >.>


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> Ugh Lysandre >.>


What? You don't like my husband favorite evil organization leader?


----------



## Thunder

Reminds me of Ganon.


----------



## unravel

Guys don't do wonder trade I have heard rumors that they trade a pokemon that turns into a Mytery Egg or something like that just a warning I will just send the info later (im in mobile right now)


----------



## Venn

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> So what size Gourgeist do you think is best? It seems to be a trade off between HP and Speed. And also some Attack power.


I got the Second to Largest Size, thinking it was the largest. I haven't battled with mine yet, so I don't know.


ITookYourWaffles said:


> Guys don't do wonder trade I have heard rumors that they trade a pokemon that turns into a Mytery Egg or something like that just a warning I will just send the info later (im in mobile right now)


Already Posted:


> I don't know If there's already a post on this, I did a quick glance but not much of a search, but I recently found out that there has been dangerous Mystery Eggs and Corrupt Pokemon floating around on Wonder Trade and another person got a corrupt Mystery egg randomly from his game and It can corrupt your pokemon!
> 
> Since I can't post links, I can't show you where I got this information but there is a video on youtube about it.
> 
> They say
> -Make no attempt to hatch, touch, move the egg
> -Get all of your pokemon out of the box it appeared in
> -you cannot release or delete it so don't try
> 
> I don't know if its totally true but better safe than sorry.
> Just to pass along a warning to those who wonder trade. Due to people trying to wonder trade off hacked pokemon, they will appear as "Bad Eggs". They cannot be traded or released, and they will multiply until it fills all of your boxes. This will also delete any of your pokemon that are stored in your boxes as it will replace them with bad eggs. Trade at your own risk!
> Okay, just to follow up on our previous post about the "Mystery Egg" issue, here's what we know at this point.
> 
> The earliest report we have of the Mystery Egg glitch is from a player who posted a video to Youtube shortly after the games were released. This video can be found at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjsySmLeBS0
> 
> At this point in time, it is not clear exactly how these eggs appear in your game. While there have been some people recently warning people about the potential of receiving these eggs via Trading and Wonder Trade (most notably, suggesting that hacked Pok?mon traded via Wonder Trade may appear as these eggs on the receiving end), we cannot at this stage actually confirm that this has occured. It may be that this is simply an unfortunate glitch like the Lumiose City save glitch. If so, we hope that Nintendo and Game Freak will issue a patch to rectify this issue now that more people are becoming aware of it.


 From My Previous Post


----------



## Venn

EDIT:
I found the bigger map of the areas where you can catch each pokemon and how. Warning it is big!
--
eh, sorry for the double post. I thought this would merge with my previous post.. I guess not..


----------



## Farobi

bred a female 31/x/31/31/31/31 charmander *_*...


...and it's the only one with *blaze* in the group


----------



## unravel

I just heard that issue just now https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref....79833.361348070629453&__user=100004074108581

Nintendo already fixed the issue about the Lumiose City glitch well my question is did they fix the Mystery Egg glitch? Still worried and I don't think I will do wonder trade unless the glitch is fixed (because i don't want my file to get corrupt)



Venice said:


> I got the Second to Largest Size, thinking it was the largest. I haven't battled with mine yet, so I don't know.
> 
> Already Posted:
> From My Previous Post


----------



## RhinoK

I'm stuck between using a Frosslass or Mamoswine for my Stealth Rock setup. I'm having trouble finding a HA Swinub/Piloswine Friend Safari so I may go with Snorunt as I have a registered Snorunt Friend Safari but I dunno, I'm not sure. I have Aegislash so I'm leaning more towards Mamoswine


----------



## Kurugaya

RhinoK said:


> I'm stuck between using a Frosslass or Mamoswine for my Stealth Rock setup. I'm having trouble finding a HA Swinub/Piloswine Friend Safari so I may go with Snorunt as I have a registered Snorunt Friend Safari but I dunno, I'm not sure. I have Aegislash so I'm leaning more towards Mamoswine



Froslass only gets Spikes as far as I'm aware, not Stealth Rock. Mamoswine works quite good in my opinion as it can deal with many common leads, but the low speed may not be optimal for setting pebbles.


----------



## VillageDweller

Spoiler: omg new regions











okay so I found this interesting. It seems to be quite convincing. :>
(not that i mind if there aren't any but it'd be cool)


----------



## Farobi

Kurugaya said:


> Froslass only gets Spikes as far as I'm aware, not Stealth Rock. Mamoswine works quite good in my opinion as it can deal with many common leads, _but the low speed may not be optimal for setting pebbles._


There aren't many fast Stealth Rock setters as far as I'm aware of. Also confirming that Froslass only gets Spikes, not Stealth Rock.


----------



## oath2order

Farobi said:


> bred a female 31/x/31/31/31/31 charmander *_*...
> 
> 
> ...and it's the only one with *blaze* in the group



HOLY ****.


----------



## Kurugaya

Farobi said:


> There aren't many fast Stealth Rock setters as far as I'm aware of. Also confirming that Froslass only gets Spikes, not Stealth Rock.



Oh yes, disregard what I said, I just looked up a list of Pokemon that learn SR and you are right. Mamoswine should be fine considering the lack of move tutors at the moment.


----------



## Jake

VillageDweller said:


> Spoiler: omg new regions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay so I found this interesting. It seems to be quite convincing. :>
> (not that i mind if there aren't any but it'd be cool)


DRINKING GAME

TAKE A DRINK EVERYTIME HE SAYS 'NEW REGION' OR 'OTHER REGIONS'


----------



## Silversea

Anyone got a Jolly Synchronizer I can borrow temporarily? Its driving me insane trying to get one.

I did catch a couple of Jolly pokemon I needed but their IVs in what they need are near 0, yet I have some with nice IVs which have a fail nature.

PS: KarlaKGB, no I'm not going for Garchomp haha.
EDIT: Nevermind, I got what I needed.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

oath2order said:


> Ugh Lysandre >.>


Yeah, I seriously wonder how they come up with these villains. 

I've only encountered him twice, and already I can't stand him lol


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I'm trying to decide on a fairy-type Pokemon, although it helps that I'm only doing Gen VI. 

I've already ixnayed Aromatisse, Carbink, and Dedenne (although one will most certainly be going on my Pickup Squad). 

So that leaves Sylveon, Florges, Slurpuff, and Klefki hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Silversea

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I'm trying to decide on a fairy-type Pokemon, although it helps that I'm only doing Gen VI.
> 
> I've already ixnayed Aromatisse, Carbink, and Dedenne (although one will most certainly be going on my Pickup Squad).
> 
> So that leaves Sylveon, Florges, Slurpuff, and Klefki hmmmmmmmm



Klefki can be a good setup pokemon with spikes (and screens?). Florges is hailed well in defense and such, as is Sylveon.


----------



## Jarrad

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I'm trying to decide on a fairy-type Pokemon, although it helps that I'm only doing Gen VI.
> 
> I've already ixnayed Aromatisse, Carbink, and Dedenne (although one will most certainly be going on my Pickup Squad).
> 
> So that leaves Sylveon, Florges, Slurpuff, and Klefki hmmmmmmmm



Ya could always use a gardevior?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Jarrad said:


> Ya could always use a gardevior?


Only using Pokemon new to Gen VI. If I was doing a Fairy-mono run, she/he'd be a contender.


----------



## Midoriya

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Only using Pokemon new to Gen VI. If I was doing a Fairy-mono run, she/he'd be a contender.



You should go with either Florges or Sylveon.  Personally I prefer Florges because of it's good movepool


----------



## Music_123

all of my pokemon are fairy >.<


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I still don't, and probably never will understand the fairy type >.< Just flamethrower everything .-.


----------



## Midoriya

Here's the my suggestion on moveset if you choose Florges:

Psychic
Petal Blizzard
Moonblast
Wish


----------



## Midoriya

Here's the my suggestion on moveset if you choose Florges:

Psychic
Petal Blizzard
Moonblast
Wish


----------



## Music_123

florges looks a little creepy to me


----------



## Midoriya

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Here's the my suggestion on moveset if you choose Florges:
> 
> Psychic
> Petal Blizzard
> Moonblast
> Wish




Ugh, too many people posting at the same time.


Here's my suggestion on moveset if you choose Sylveon:

Dig
Moon Blast
Calm Mind
Last Resort


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm looking for Zygarde and it's killing me. But Xerneas can plow through the battles, so I'll be fine.... for now.


----------



## KarlaKGB

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Ugh, too many people posting at the same time.
> 
> 
> Here's my suggestion on moveset if you choose Sylveon:
> 
> Dig


wat


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

When I saw Zygarde before battling it, I was just 'what. the. crap.'.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Anyone have any tips on how to make Eevee evolve into Sylveon fast by using Pokemon-Amie?


----------



## KarlaKGB

List of Pokemon Dig is good on:



Spoiler



.


----------



## Jinglefruit

KarlaKGB said:


> List of Pokemon Dig is good on:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> .



I do not know what I was expecting in the spoiler tag. 

I use dig with my physical based Raichu. :3


----------



## Suave_Spencer

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Here's the my suggestion on moveset if you choose Florges:
> 
> Psychic
> Petal Blizzard
> Moonblast
> Wish



That's what I'm running on it, it completely destroyed the Dragon member of the Elite Four.



Music_123 said:


> florges looks a little creepy to me



When you put it in Pokemon-Amie it actually acts shy. I still find it a little creepy.


----------



## Silversea

KarlaKGB said:


> List of Pokemon Dig is good on:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> .



While it does give an opponent a turn to set up, it can have its uses, like against a final pokemon or something assuming the player is bad and didn't have any stat boosting moves. But yeah there are better options.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Silversea said:


> While it does give an opponent a turn to set up, it can have its uses, like against a final pokemon or something assuming the player is bad and didn't have any stat boosting moves. But yeah there are better options.



It is only ever decent if you need a strong ground move and don't have access to EQ or drill run.


On another note, always satisfying to beat random passersbys who have Xerneas/Yvetal, Mewtwo and Zygarde in theier team.


----------



## Silversea

KarlaKGB said:


> It is only ever decent if you need a strong ground move and don't have access to EQ or drill run.
> 
> 
> On another note, always satisfying to beat random passersbys who have Xerneas/Yvetal, Mewtwo and Zygarde in theier team.



The Greninja, Mewtwo, Yveltal and Charizard teams are pretty common too.


----------



## radical6

i kinda wanna get into competitive battling when i finally get the hand of breeding IVs and such but im still nervous oops
also i love when people nickname their pokemon like your dik and then wondertrade them. beautiful.


----------



## Music_123

what does 5IV mean?


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Anyone have any suggestions on how I can get shinies easier in friend safari? I have only found 1 total and trying to get shiny phantump for 2 hours and no luck, anyone have any advice?


----------



## Silversea

Music_123 said:


> what does 5IV mean?



Its when a pokemon has 31 IVs in 5 stats.

- - - Post Merge - - -



K.K. Fanboy said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on how I can get shinies easier in friend safari? I have only found 1 total and trying to get shiny phantump for 2 hours and no luck, anyone have any advice?



There is no way to speed this up, just keep at it.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Silversea said:


> Its when a pokemon has 31 IVs in 5 stats.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to speed this up, just keep at it.



Oh thanks. So does this mean the people who find a shiny there like every hour just have plain luck or are they using a pokemon a ability or item?


----------



## Music_123

huh,i just threw away a 5IV pokemon


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Oh thanks. So does this mean the people who find a shiny there like every hour just have plain luck or are they using a pokemon a ability or item?



It's just luck. Some people look forever and never find any, and some have a ton :/ Though I heard rumors you have a better chance
of finding one if you tip more and have more friends in friends safari.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> It's just luck. Some people look forever and never find any, and some have a ton :/ Though I heard rumors you have a better chance
> of finding one if you tip more and have more friends in friends safari.



I heard about that to. So do why stay in the same safari or do they like switch safaris every so often?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

K.K. Fanboy said:


> I heard about that to. So do why stay in the same safari or do they like switch safaris every so often?



I'm not sure they switch, they just appear. I've gone through every friend safari of mine but still haven't found any. I've had the best luck with the Masuda Method, finding a shiny Zorua after about fifty eggs or so.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I'm not sure they switch, they just appear. I've gone through every friend safari of mine but still haven't found any. I've had the best luck with the Masuda Method, finding a shiny Zorua after about fifty eggs or so.



Lol I did 100 eggs + to get shiny togepi. And no luck. XD I heard about a "luck license" might help. Anyone know where I can get one and how much they are?


----------



## Kurugaya

I've found a few shinies while EV training. They always ruin my stats. Sweet Scent seems to be a decent method to find them however, considering that it effectively divides the shiny encounter rate by 5. But don't expect decent IVs on them, and even with a Synchronizer it needs a fair amount of luck to get a good nature.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Kurugaya said:


> I've found a few shinies while EV training. They always ruin my stats. Sweet Scent seems to be a decent method to find them however, considering that it effectively divides the shiny encounter rate by 5. But don't expect decent IVs on them, and even with a Synchronizer it needs a fair amount of luck to get a good nature.


By divide do you mean it lowers it since it's a horde? Or vice versa?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Sorry, no idea. Unless you mean the luck incense, which is in Coumarine City. Do you still have any spare Togepi by any chance? My friend is looking for one :3


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

OMG

- - - Post Merge - - -

SHINY PHANTUMP ^.^ DO THEY RUN AWAY? I have level 80 pokemon XD


----------



## Kurugaya

K.K. Fanboy said:


> By divide do you mean it lowers it since it's a horde? Or vice versa?



Well, since you encounter 5 Pokemon at once, it effectively multiplies your chance to find a shiny by 5.
1/8192 divided by 5 equals 1/1638.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

I got it  thx everyone for the help. ^_^


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

K.K. Fanboy said:


> I got it  thx everyone for the help. ^_^



Congrats 

My first random shiny was Graveler. Of course it was one of the only pokemon in the game that knows explosion, but thankfully it didn't use it.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

I just saw it off guard and I almost killed it at first but the move missed. Then I looked and was like OH DAMNIT NO!! XD it missed and I caught it


----------



## KarlaKGB

Kurugaya said:


> I've found a few shinies while EV training. They always ruin my stats. Sweet Scent seems to be a decent method to find them however, considering that it effectively divides the shiny encounter rate by 5. But don't expect decent IVs on them, and even with a Synchronizer it needs a fair amount of luck to get a good nature.



Why do they ruin your stats?


----------



## Sheepish

KarlaKGB said:


> Why do they ruin your stats?



The experience gained from capturing Pok?mon also gives EVs.


----------



## Midoriya

KarlaKGB said:


> List of Pokemon Dig is good on:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> .




Dig is to counter poison and steel types.  It can take care of both its weaknesses with one move.  And it can't use drill run or whatever, that wouldn't make any sense lol.

Honestly, that was just my suggestion and I don't care enough about competitive battling to see what the experts like SMOGON say the moveset it should have is.


My completed Pokemon main and post game Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60

Update on my Pokemon Y Ash Ketchum run:

Just got my sixth gym badge:

Pikachu (With Eviolite) level 43
(Mega Y) Charizard level 40
Butterfree level 40
Pidgeot level 40
Snorlax level 40
Lapras level 40


----------



## Kurugaya

KarlaKGB said:


> Why do they ruin your stats?



Because when encountering a horde, you have to kill the other 4 Pokemon in order to catch one, quite possibly giving you EVs in the wrong stat. Imagine EV training your Gengar in speed and suddenly having to take care of a bunch of Sevipers because a shiny popped up. 

Got to add to that that I don't have any EV reducing berries yet, but as of now it's still an issue.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kurugaya said:


> Because when encountering a horde, you have to kill the other 4 Pokemon in order to catch one, quite possibly giving you EVs in the wrong stat. Imagine EV training your Gengar in speed and suddenly having to take care of a bunch of Sevipers because a shiny popped up.
> 
> Got to add to that that I don't have any EV reducing berries yet, but as of now it's still an issue.



Personally I EV train my pokemon through super training early on rather than through battles so this isn't a problem


----------



## 3DSfan134

ANYBODY want to give me tips on how to evolve my Eevee into Sylveon fast by using Pokemon-Amie?


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

3DSfan134 said:


> ANYBODY want to give me tips on how to evolve my Eevee into Sylveon fast by using Pokemon-Amie?



Keep feeding it and doing games. After each game you can feed it again a bit


----------



## Sheepish

3DSfan134 said:


> ANYBODY want to give me tips on how to evolve my Eevee into Sylveon fast by using Pokemon-Amie?



1. Pet it until it music notes appear instead of hearts.
2. Feed it Pok?Puffs until it wont eat anymore.
3. Play two rounds of any minigame.
4. Repeat.

Feeding it fancier Pok?Puffs (i.e. ones with more decorations) increases affection more. You get those from completing the minigames at more difficult levels.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Sheepish said:


> 1. Pet it until it music notes appear instead of hearts.
> 2. Feed it Pok?Puffs until it wont eat anymore.
> 3. Play two rounds of any minigame.
> 4. Repeat.
> 
> Feeding it fancier Pok?Puffs (i.e. ones with more decorations) increases affection more. You get those from completing the minigames at more difficult levels.



You can also get the fancier ones from gifts, but I've only noticed getting them after I finished the Pokemon League. One of them is something like an Honor puff or something.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hey somebody should link me a good IV guide (preferably that KarlaKGB guy because he's like a genius at pokemon) I would like to try it at least once. I always get confused when I try to comprehend it.


----------



## Silversea

You know what would suck. If a shiny seviper was in a horde, and the other pokemon were all zangooses.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Silversea said:


> You know what would suck. If a shiny seviper was in a horde, and the other pokemon were all zangooses.



Or what about a shiny Zangoose and Seviper 

Or if you encountered a shiny ditto, and for some reason you were using an abra and it copied itself and used teleport :/


----------



## Sheepish

I've seen a screenshot where someone encountered two shinies in a horde.

And seeing as you can only capture a Pok?mon in a horde by knocking all but one of them out...


----------



## KarlaKGB

LoveMcQueen said:


> Hey somebody should link me a good IV guide (preferably that KarlaKGB guy because he's like a genius at pokemon) I would like to try it at least once. I always get confused when I try to comprehend it.



This should help:
http://www.smogon.com/forums/threads/breeding-perfect-pokemon-in-pokemon-x-y.3491104


----------



## radical6

Silversea said:


> You know what would suck. If a shiny seviper was in a horde, and the other pokemon were all zangooses.



saw that happen i believe but with a shiny zangoose and other sevipers. the zangoose had little health and just felt so bad for the dude


----------



## Silversea

LoveMcQueen said:


> Hey somebody should link me a good IV guide (preferably that KarlaKGB guy because he's like a genius at pokemon) I would like to try it at least once. I always get confused when I try to comprehend it.



All you really need to know is:

-Each pokemon has an IV for each stat ranging from 0-31. 
-Friend Safari pokemon usually have 31 in at least 2 IVs.
-Destiny knot stuff and breeding

It isn't as hard as it sounds. But IV breeding is super painful.


----------



## radical6

LoveMcQueen said:


> Hey somebody should link me a good IV guide (preferably that KarlaKGB guy because he's like a genius at pokemon) I would like to try it at least once. I always get confused when I try to comprehend it.



http://nokknokk.tumblr.com/post/64953881469/because-im-so-pro-at-breeding-this-guide-is
its pretty simple imo and helped me a lot


----------



## Music_123

do you guys know where pp maxes are?


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Music_123 said:


> do you guys know where pp maxes are?



I got one once from the poke lottery


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Silversea said:


> You know what would suck. If a shiny seviper was in a horde, and the other pokemon were all zangooses.


Maybe use Heal Pulse or Pain Split? That's assuming the person is looking for a shiny seviper or zangoose.


----------



## Stevey Queen

KarlaKGB said:


> This should help:
> http://www.smogon.com/forums/threads/breeding-perfect-pokemon-in-pokemon-x-y.3491104





Silversea said:


> All you really need to know is:
> 
> -Each pokemon has an IV for each stat ranging from 0-31.
> -Friend Safari pokemon usually have 31 in at least 2 IVs.
> -Destiny knot stuff and breeding
> 
> It isn't as hard as it sounds. But IV breeding is super painful.





tsundere said:


> http://nokknokk.tumblr.com/post/64953881469/because-im-so-pro-at-breeding-this-guide-is
> its pretty simple imo and helped me a lot



Thanks! I'll check them out in a minute!

So, I named my eevee reignbow, as a unique and different way to spell rainbow, and when I evolved it into sylveon, I forgot that they have bowties in their design. And now I'm happy.


----------



## Silversea

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Maybe use Heal Pulse or Pain Split? That's assuming the person is looking for a shiny seviper or zangoose.




I don't think pain split would help. Heal pulse might.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Silversea said:


> I don't think pain split would help. Heal pulse might.


Well if your Pokemon had more HP than Seviper/Zangoose, I think Pain Split would result in Seviper's/Zangoose's HP increasing. 

I mean I know it's usually used to heal your Pokemon at the expense of the opposing Pokemon but in the case of a shiny that is likely to get knocked out, I don't think I would mind having it work in the opposite direction.

I don't know if Heal Pulse affects more than one Pokemon or if you can select it to only affect one.


----------



## BellGreen

This is a noob question, but are there any means of online multiplayer where you can just talk and hang out like the previous games?


----------



## Farobi

BellBringerGreen said:


> This is a noob question, but are there any means of online multiplayer where you can just talk and hang out like the previous games?



There is voice chat.


----------



## Silversea

I can't decide whether I hate garchomp or gardevoir more when online. Can anything stop gardevoir? I try assault vest and light screen yet its thunderbolts and psychics still one hits all my pokemon.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Sheepish said:


> 1. Pet it until it music notes appear instead of hearts.
> 2. Feed it Pok?Puffs until it wont eat anymore.
> 3. Play two rounds of any minigame.
> 4. Repeat.
> 
> Feeding it fancier Pok?Puffs (i.e. ones with more decorations) increases affection more. You get those from completing the minigames at more difficult levels.


Thanks. Well,on Youtube I saw a video that can help you to evolve Eevee into Sylveon fast by using Pokemon-Amie.

Here's the video.


----------



## Zeiro

My poor Flygon is not doing so great in the 8th Gym.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Silversea said:


> I can't decide whether I hate garchomp or gardevoir more when online. Can anything stop gardevoir? I try assault vest and light screen yet its thunderbolts and psychics still one hits all my pokemon.



Try Aegislash. I've found that Swords Dance, then Shadow Sneak seems a decent way of getting rid of them. Especially if it isn't running Shadow Ball.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yeah Aegislash is a solid check, hitting G'voir on her weak physical side.


----------



## RhinoK

How do we share battle videos on the Vs. Recorder? I have a video of my blissey knocking out Yveltal, Mega Charizard and running out of moves at Mewtwo. Shame my other pokemon didnt get a chance to shine


----------



## Kurugaya

RhinoK said:


> How do we share battle videos on the Vs. Recorder? I have a video of my blissey knocking out Yveltal, Mega Charizard and running out of moves at Mewtwo. Shame my other pokemon didnt get a chance to shine



Turn on Wi-Fi and click on the upload icon on your VS. Recorder, then post your code.


----------



## Silversea

Yeah I'm managing to deal with it via shadow ball, but its crazy how the expertise of people varies so much depending on time of day. Can get 20 win streak at some points, and then a 20 loss streak another time.


----------



## BellGreen

Who knows any way to grind up a level 30ish Sylveon? I find it hard to level it up now :/


----------



## Gingersnap

Sooo I started my Pokemon X game and I was wondering if my planned team is any good...
Chesnaught
Noivern
Meowstic
Vaporeon
Houndoom
Aurorus


----------



## BellGreen

Gingersnap said:


> Sooo I started my Pokemon X game and I was wondering if my planned team is any good...
> Chesnaught
> Noivern
> Meowstic
> Vaporeon
> Houndoom
> Aurorus



It actually looks pretty good, but I suggest catching all the needed Pok?mon first to evolve, and then grinding them up.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I'm sure if I already asked this, but I'm still not 100% sure what Pokerus is... What is it? Is it bad? I have no idea...


----------



## KarlaKGB

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I'm sure if I already asked this, but I'm still not 100% sure what Pokerus is... What is it? Is it bad? I have no idea...



Pokerus is incredibly rare and good. It doubles EV gain from battles. EVs are the same things you get from doing Super Training. If you're not looking to do competitive battling, then it isn't very useful.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

So a Froakie with it is a good thing...? 

This would be my third one then, my other ones are Zweilous and a Trevenant. Are they of value in any way in terms of trading? I don't competitive battle much...


----------



## KarlaKGB

MyLifeIsCake said:


> So a Froakie with it is a good thing...?
> 
> This would be my third one then, my other ones are Zweilous and a Trevenant. Are they of value in any way in terms of trading? I don't competitive battle much...


You may be able to get decent stuff for them, but nothing very rare. This is because despite being rare to encounter normally, they spread to your other Pokemon, so there's a high supply of them in the online "marketplace".

A Pokemon will eventually be cured of Pokerus (after 2-5 days I think). To keep Pokerus on a Pokemon, keep it in the PC. The Pokerus time ticker counts down at midnight, so you can have a Pokemon with you all day, then deposit it in the PC at midnight or before you go to sleep.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

KarlaKGB said:


> You may be able to get decent stuff for them, but nothing very rare. This is because despite being rare to encounter normally, they spread to your other Pokemon, so there's a high supply of them in the online "marketplace".
> 
> A Pokemon will eventually be cured of Pokerus (after 2-5 days I think). To keep Pokerus on a Pokemon, keep it in the PC. The Pokerus time ticker counts down at midnight, so you can have a Pokemon with you all day, then deposit it in the PC at midnight or before you go to sleep.



Alright~ Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. Might test it out spreading it to some of my other pokemon, but for the most part I don't usually train my mon for EVs so I'll probably just trade him.


----------



## Stevey Queen

BellBringerGreen said:


> Who knows any way to grind up a level 30ish Sylveon? I find it hard to level it up now :/



Give it a lucky egg and go to the battle chateau and restaurant le wow. Mine is already lv 55 and this was all last night.


----------



## Silversea

I got a level 30 with slow levelling speed from lv 30 to 42 with Amie bonus at 2 hearts, lv 3 exp O-power and lucky egg just by battling Serena in Kiloude.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Anyone have a friend safari with eevee? If so add me plz


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I was on Route 4 looking for a couple Ralts, when a Shiny Budew appeared. I caught it, my first random encounter shiny that I've been able to capture (looking at you Noctowl >.>). I don't know what to feel lmao


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Shiny bude? May I offer shiny king draw for it?


----------



## Zeiro

I finally beat the game last night, it was amazing.

Does anyone know how to tell what Pokemon are in my Friend Safari?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Shiny bude? May I offer shiny king draw for it?


I'm not planning on trading it, sorry. I just was so surprised I had to post lol


----------



## Thunder

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I finally beat the game last night, it was amazing.
> 
> Does anyone know how to tell what Pokemon are in my Friend Safari?



Only known way is to get another person to look at your safari for you.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Oh


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> Only known way is to get another person to look at your safari for you.


Ah, ok.

Who wants to add me and find out my Friend Safari Pokemon for me?


----------



## Thunder

I can add ya if you want.


----------



## Zeiro

Ok, I'll add you back.


----------



## Music_123

im super curious if the clothes do change every season...hm...should i tt?..but that would get rid of my fave villagers...ughh...what to do, what to do..


----------



## KarlaKGB

Music_123 said:


> im super curious if the clothes do change every season...hm...should i tt?..but that would get rid of my fave villagers...ughh...what to do, what to do..



Don't do it. The pool of available clothing is so small, and I'm pretty sure I've seen everything that can be bought.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Music_123 said:


> im super curious if the clothes do change every season...hm...should i tt?..but that would get rid of my fave villagers...ughh...what to do, what to do..



There are certain clothes available in each shop every day. The Serebii page has more details on there.


----------



## Music_123

yes! got a hidden ability clefairy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and a hidden ability noibat


----------



## Venn

Ok, so I have a question..
I was at the Skiddo ranch and I learned that they can jump of the fence and grass hill things. I got off a Skiddo and accidentally jumped over one of the grass things. Is that Skiddo now stuck in the area since I can't get over in character alone?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Venice said:


> Ok, so I have a question..
> I was at the Skiddo ranch and I learned that they can jump of the fence and grass hill things. I got off a Skiddo and accidentally jumped over one of the grass things. Is that Skiddo now stuck in the area since I can't get over in character alone?



They'll reset when you leave the map.


----------



## Midoriya

My completed main and post game Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60

Update on my Pokemon Y Ash Ketchum run:

Just got my seventh gym badge.  Going to take on Team Flare once and for all now:

Pikachu (With Eviolite) level 50
(Mega Y) Charizard level 47
Butterfree level 47
Pidgeot level 47
Snorlax level 47
Lapras level 47


----------



## Serendipity

Currently training to take on the Elite Four.


My Team

Delphox
Greninja
Chesnaught
Dedenne
Talonflame
Aurorus


----------



## Silversea

So how does one get a Togekiss above 178 speed at lv 50? I was trying a new pokemon @ 178 speed and then an opposing togekiss was attacking first. Choice scarf I guess? I could never get a togekiss above 130 speed.


----------



## Zeiro

I can't decide on a post-game team. I'm trying to make it of only my favorite Pokemon. So far, I've got Flygon and Lucario. Blaziken and Weavile are tentative. There are so many Pokemon to choose. x.x


----------



## KarlaKGB

Silversea said:


> So how does one get a Togekiss above 178 speed at lv 50? I was trying a new pokemon @ 178 speed and then an opposing togekiss was attacking first. Choice scarf I guess? I could never get a togekiss above 130 speed.



Are you sure there was nothing else on the field? Scarf might put Togekiss over 178 but it's a strange item on him.


----------



## Silversea

KarlaKGB said:


> Are you sure there was nothing else on the field? Scarf might put Togekiss over 178 but it's a strange item on him.



Nothing at all, I don't think scarf togekiss is really unusual cause of the logistics of it. Means you can spam air slash for one thing.

EDIT: A scarf on my old togekiss would have certainly put it over 178.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Well, less about spamming air slash, more about being able to flinch a greater range. I guess that must've been it.


----------



## Venn

Apparently, a friend of mine got a rare pokemon. He claims caught a shiny pokemon with Pokerus. Apparently, it is a 1 in over 5 million to chance to get one. What a chance that can be.


----------



## KarlaKGB

More than that. It's 1 in 178,956,971. Slightly better odds maybe, if it was in Safari, but still incredible.


----------



## Venn

On the GTS, I deposited a Japanese Froakie, since I already had him, and wanted Chespin in return. I checked just now and it was traded, but I got a Japanese Chespin. I put it back, hoping to get an English Chespin instead.


----------



## Stevey Queen

My chairzard and delphox have been infected with the pokerus. Both are already ev trained but if I leave them in my party will it spread to my inkay, because I want to ev train that next.


----------



## KarlaKGB

LoveMcQueen said:


> My chairzard and delphox have been infected with the pokerus. Both are already ev trained but if I leave them in my party will it spread to my inkay, because I want to ev train that next.



Pokerus has a chance of spreading to adjacent members after each battle. Make sure you don't surround a Pokemon you want to infect with two that have been cured - it will never get Pokerus.


----------



## Heir

So, favorite pokemon of 6th gen, anyone?


----------



## Ricardo

Heir said:


> So, favorite pokemon of 6th gen, anyone?



A tie between Gogoat and Goodra


----------



## Nefarious

Heir said:


> So, favorite pokemon of 6th gen, anyone?



Between Goomy, Hawlucha or the Meowstick line.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Is there any interest in Synchronize Ralts? I'm currently breeding for one of each nature and I am getting and will continue to get duplicates. If so, I'll hold onto any duplicates until I'm done and then post over in the trade thread with what I have. If not, then I'll just release them (and pretend that they are being given to little kids so I don't feel like crap about abandoning babies ;_; ).


----------



## Jinglefruit

Heir said:


> So, favorite pokemon of 6th gen, anyone?



Dedenne. :3 with Skrelp a close second.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Is there any interest in Synchronize Ralts? I'm currently breeding for one of each nature and I am getting and will continue to get duplicates. If so, I'll hold onto any duplicates until I'm done and then post over in the trade thread with what I have. If not, then I'll just release them (and pretend that they are being given to little kids so I don't feel like crap about abandoning babies ;_; ).



How about putting them up for Wonder Trade if you have any left?


----------



## Midoriya

Pokemon main and post game completed X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60

Update on my Pokemon Y Ash Ketchum run:

Just finished off Team Flare once and for all.  Heading to Couriway Town soon:

Pikachu (With Eviolite) level 55
(Mega Y) Charizard level 50
Butterfree level 50
Pidgeot level 50
Snorlax level 50
Lapras level 50

My favorite Pokemon in 6th gen so far is probably Greninja.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Suave_Spencer said:


> How about putting them up for Wonder Trade if you have any left?


I'm not really fond of Wonder Trade, if I did put them up somewhere it'd be the GTS.


----------



## windfall

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Is there any interest in Synchronize Ralts? I'm currently breeding for one of each nature and I am getting and will continue to get duplicates. If so, I'll hold onto any duplicates until I'm done and then post over in the trade thread with what I have. If not, then I'll just release them (and pretend that they are being given to little kids so I don't feel like crap about abandoning babies ;_; ).



I'd be interested in a couple Ralts! I'll not sure what natures yet though. I'll keep an eye out for your trade thread


----------



## Silversea

I need a Jolly Sync. Ralts if you possibly have one.


----------



## radical6

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Is there any interest in Synchronize Ralts? I'm currently breeding for one of each nature and I am getting and will continue to get duplicates. If so, I'll hold onto any duplicates until I'm done and then post over in the trade thread with what I have. If not, then I'll just release them (and pretend that they are being given to little kids so I don't feel like crap about abandoning babies ;_; ).


 haha im doing the same. also breeding for a shiny ralts ah... i keep getting the same natures tho (i just want modest!) or they have trace instead. 

also my fave 6th gen pokemon is meowstic


----------



## 3DSfan134

Anyone wanna go for some game chat? Shoot,got some homework to do. -_-


----------



## Gingersnap

What should I EV train my Chespin in? It's nature is Serious...
I'm thinking Special Defense and Attack


----------



## 3DSfan134

Gingersnap said:


> What should I EV train my Chespin in? It's nature is Serious...
> I'm thinking Special Defense and Attack


What level is your Chespin? I think you should EV train him in Special Defense because its defense could be higher than attack so save attack for later.


----------



## Gingersnap

He is currently level 10! I'm early on I know haha
Alright, I'll buff him up in SD for a little while


----------



## 3DSfan134

Gingersnap said:


> He is currently level 10! I'm early on I know haha
> Alright, I'll buff him up in SD for a little while


Well,maybe train him with attack after his SD is high so that he can be stronger. Also,are you new to Pokemon or is this your first,second or third Pokemon game you have?


----------



## Gingersnap

Hmm...
this is my 8th game actually, I'm only starting to care about IV's and EVs' now though haha
Leafgeen, Diamond, Platinum, Soulsilver, Emerald, Black, Black 2/White 2, Pokemon Y/Pokemon X I believe so


----------



## 3DSfan134

Gingersnap said:


> Hmm...
> this is my 8th game actually, I'm only starting to care about IV's and EVs' now though haha


Good luck on your Pokemon adventure!  It won't be as better as mines! Do you have Y or X? Or both? Also again,can I add you?


----------



## KarlaKGB

There's little point in EV training/IV resetting just for the story.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Wow! There's lots of users viewing this thread. Also,I'm still up for game chat!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

*Starts a Pokemon White Wedlocke* 







*Gets Popcorn*


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> *Starts a Pokemon White Wedlocke*
> 
> This is gonna be good...


Wanna do some game chat?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Game chat with strangers?


----------



## 3DSfan134

KarlaKGB said:


> Game chat with strangers?


Strangers? No. I mean with friends. Also,anyone wanna add me to battle or trade?


----------



## Silversea

So what's the secret behind white Flabebe? I just can't find one.

Super size pumpkaboo is also driving me insane.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Silversea said:


> *So what's the secret behind white Flabebe? *I just can't find one.
> 
> Super size pumpkaboo is also driving me insane.


There isn't really a secret. They can be found in any kind of flower (yellow, red, purple) but they are very rare. When I was spending a lot of time in yellow flowers, yellow ones were really common, orange ones rare, and white ones even rarer (although it could have just been my luck and someone else might encounter white more often than orange).

I've only encountered two white flabebe. The first had a horrible nature (-SpAtk +something), but the second was Calm (+SpD, -Atk). I might stick with that one, unless I change my mind and want a Timid or Modest one.


----------



## Zeiro

Should I add Roserade or Simisage to my team as my grass type?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

tsundere said:


> haha im doing the same. also breeding for a shiny ralts ah... i keep getting the same natures tho (i just want modest!) or they have trace instead.


For me, the holdouts are Modest, Jolly, and Gentle. I don't think I've encountered any Modest or Gentle w/ Trace, but I have encountered two Jolly w/ Trace >.>

Good luck to both of us haha



Reizo-Trepe said:


> Should I add Roserade or Simisage to my team as my grass type?


What else is on your team?


----------



## Zeiro

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> What else is on your team?


Uh, so far I have Greninja, Blaziken, Flygon, and Lucario. Trying to fill the two remaining spots and balance out my team. I remember Roserade was a big powerhouse on my Pokemon Diamond team (way back when), but I was also thinking of giving Simisage a chance.


----------



## Sheepish

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> For me, the holdouts are Modest, Jolly, and Gentle. I don't think I've encountered any Modest or Gentle w/ Trace, but I have encountered two Jolly w/ Trace >.>
> 
> Good luck to both of us haha


I think I've got Synchronizers for a majority of the competitively relevant natures on hand, including the ones you've mentioned.
I can breed a spare of the ones you're looking for, if you'd like.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Does this game not have a 3D feature? I turned the 3D on and there's no difference and then I go to the home screen and 3D is working fine?


----------



## Sheepish

LoveMcQueen said:


> Does this game not have a 3D feature? I turned the 3D on and there's no difference and then I go to the home screen and 3D is working fine?



Only the battles use 3D.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Sheepish said:


> Only the battles use 3D.



And caves, I believe


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Uh, so far I have Greninja, Blaziken, Flygon, and Lucario. Trying to fill the two remaining spots and balance out my team. I remember Roserade was a big powerhouse on my Pokemon Diamond team (way back when), but I was also thinking of giving Simisage a chance.


Hmm, well I'll admit to not being particularly fond of the monkey trio. That said, Simisage has access to a greater variety of moves (I'm particularly fond of Acrobatics) than Roserade, isn't skewed towards Attack or Special Attack, and won't result in your team having two members weak to Psychic-types. But Roserade has fewer weaknesses, has access to many more grass-type moves, and being part poison might help with Fairy-type Pokemon.

If you've not used Simisage on a team before, I'd say go with it, since variety is the spice of life. If it looks like it isn't quite meeting your expectations, then you can always switch to Roserade.



Sheepish said:


> I think I've got Synchronizers for a majority of the competitively relevant natures on hand, including the ones you've mentioned.
> I can breed a spare of the ones you're looking for, if you'd like.


I'll keep at it for a little longer, but if I still don't have those three natures after that, then I'll be sure to shoot you a VM/PM  Thanks for offering to help!


----------



## Sheepish

TheCreeperHugz said:


> And caves, I believe


Ah, I wasn't aware of that.
I never bothered to turn the 3D on since I've not heard many good things about it.



Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I'll keep at it for a little longer, but if I still don't have those three natures after that, then I'll be sure to shoot you a VM/PM  Thanks for offering to help!


Sure thing. I finished getting the natures I wanted not too long ago, so I understand the frustration.

Quick tip, if you're not aware of it: equipping a Pok?mon with an Everstone when breeding forces the offspring to have that parent's nature. If you have a female with Synchronize, try browsing through your boxes and see if you have a male in the same egg group (or Ditto) with the nature you're looking for. If those Jolly Trance Ralts of yours were male, they can still be of use to you 

(If you have female Jolly Trance Ralts, you can attach the Everstone on it and breed it with any other Ralts as well. However, I think that there's an 80% chance of a mother passing down its ability, so it might take a bit longer to get a Synchronize one.)


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Got Jolly and Gentle, so now it's just Modest that needs to show up lol

EDIT: And I'm done! Got a Modest one, and the two Ralts I stuck in the Day Care gained together 60 levels. Yay for it only costing 100 per level.


----------



## Chromie

So what ability would be best for Chansey in online battles? I can't decide.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Well today is Election Day so well,I'm going to do some battles and trade!


----------



## Chromie

3DSfan134 said:


> Well today is Election Day so well,I'm going to do some battles and trade!



Appropriate.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

My mom gave me another copy of Pokemon X for my birthday, so I'll be dedicating it to... I actually don't know.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> My mom gave me another copy of Pokemon X for my birthday, so I'll be dedicating it to... I actually don't know.



Why not do a nuzlocke?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Why not do a nuzlocke?



Yeah! I'm already at the second gym, so I'll restart because I didn't nickname my Fletchinder.


----------



## Venn

I'm really tempted to buy Pokemon Y, but I already got X. But why do people get both? I always wondered.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Venice said:


> I'm really tempted to buy Pokemon Y, but I already got X. But why do people get both? I always wondered.



Version exclusives, Yveltal and Xerneas.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Also, so you can have one copy to restart if you want to play from beginning to end again. Since the makers of Pokemon have never understood the meaning of multiple save files lol


----------



## KarlaKGB

Stolen from Reddit:

My life post-E4


----------



## Midoriya

Silversea said:


> *So what's the secret behind white Flabebe? I just can't find one.*
> 
> Super size pumpkaboo is also driving me insane.




I'm pretty sure the guide book lists where different colors of them are in different places.  I can look for you if you want; I'm using a guide book right now.


----------



## Gingersnap

About to finish EV training my Chespin up, I don't know what to use the extra EV's in though...
I'm buffing the lil guy up in Attack and Sp. Def btw


----------



## Venn

Where can I find the TM that cuts down the Plants and stuff?


----------



## Midoriya

Gingersnap said:


> About to finish EV training my Chespin up, I don't know what to use the extra EV's in though...
> I'm buffing the lil guy up in Attack and Sp. Def btw



Maybe just spread the leftovers out?


@The above poster: Cut is found in the back of Parfum Palace in the gardens


My completed main and post game Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60

Update on my Pokemon Y Ash Ketchum run:

Just got into Snowbelle city after beating up all my rivals.  About to head into the winding woods, and then get my final gym badge:

Pikachu (With Eviolite) level 58
(Mega Y) Charizard level 55
Butterfree level 55
Pidgeot level 55
Snorlax level 55
Lapras level 55


----------



## Venn

Can somebody tell me where I can use the Poke Radar?
I'm in tall grass and for some reason it is not allowing me to get rid of skates.
I want to try to use it, but it won't let me.. What should I do?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Venice said:


> Can somebody tell me where I can use the Poke Radar?
> I'm in tall grass and for some reason it is not allowing me to get rid of skates.
> I want to try to use it, but it won't let me.. What should I do?



To get off your skates, press the d-pad (the + button) to walk normally.


----------



## Venn

I was doing that and it still was telling me I couldn't using it, or was it using it on the wrong grass?

Also, can someone tell me how to breed between to pokemons?
I realized that my Gothitelle is not good enough has it level 61 and has no good moves and can't learn anymore.
I figured to get a Gothita and train it from there and have a new beginning, and then probably release my current Gothitelle.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Venice said:


> I was doing that and it still was telling me I couldn't using it, or was it using it on the wrong grass?
> 
> Also, can someone tell me how to breed between to pokemons?
> I realized that my Gothitelle is not good enough has it level 61 and has no good moves and can't learn anymore.
> I figured to get a Gothita and train it from there and have a new beginning, and then probably release my current Gothitelle.



Radar doesn't work in tall tall grass, only regular grass.


----------



## Silversea

Venice said:


> I was doing that and it still was telling me I couldn't using it, or was it using it on the wrong grass?
> 
> Also, can someone tell me how to breed between to pokemons?
> I realized that my Gothitelle is not good enough has it level 61 and has no good moves and can't learn anymore.
> I figured to get a Gothita and train it from there and have a new beginning, and then probably release my current Gothitelle.



Gothitelle can learn plenty, you probably overlevelled it and missed a few. Try the move relearner in Dedemille (sp?) town just to see. It can learn a lot of useful TMs too, just be sure before you restart.

Best way is to breed it by putting it and a ditto in the daycare.

Also see: http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Gothitelle#By_leveling_up


----------



## Stevey Queen

Venice said:


> I was doing that and it still was telling me I couldn't using it, or was it using it on the wrong grass?
> 
> Also, can someone tell me how to breed between to pokemons?
> I realized that my Gothitelle is not good enough has it level 61 and has no good moves and can't learn anymore.
> I figured to get a Gothita and train it from there and have a new beginning, and then probably release my current Gothitelle.



I don't know if it works on the really tall grass you find on route 6 and 16. That's the only thing I can think of. You can breed your gothitelle with a ditto to get a gothita. Then you could ev train it to make it stronger.


----------



## Midoriya

My completed main and post game Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60

Update on my Pokemon Y Ash Ketchum run:

Just beat the final gym.  Going to head to the Pokemon League now:

Pikachu (With Eviolite) level 60
(Mega Y) Charizard level 56
Butterfree level 56
Pidgeot level 56
Snorlax level 56
Lapras level 56


----------



## Venn

I had her relearn a move, and want to do it again for her.
Where can I find Heart Scales as I already used one.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Venice said:


> I had her relearn a move, and want to do it again for her.
> Where can I find Heart Scales as I already used one.



Teach a Pokemon Thief, go fishing in Route 8 with Old Rod. You'll find Luvdisc exclusively. There's a decent chance that they're holding a Heart Scale. To improve your chances, you can lead with a Pokemon that has the Compoundeyes ability, it increases the chances of a Pokemon having a hold item. A Pokemon with the ability Frisk is also useful as it tells you if there's an item.


----------



## Zeiro

I decided to add Roserade to my team, since I had such good luck with it in Pokemon Diamond. It can also learn Fairy-type moves now, so that's a plus. 

I went to Route 4 and caught a female Budew, but not before encountering... Moltres? What are the Kanto Legendary Birds doing in Kalos? It flew away even before a battle started. So I have no clue how I'm expected to catch it.

Anyways, I chose to nickname the Budew "Jos?phine" after Jos?phine de Beauharnais, Empress of France. She was known as the Patroness of Roses. She became obsessed with them when she hired a botanist for her chateau's garden and he planted roses. Soon, she began collecting and breeding all kinds of new species for her collection, even ordering her husband Napoleon's troops to search seized vessels for roses and other plants and retrieve them for her.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I went to Route 4 and caught a female Budew, but not before encountering... Moltres? What are the Kanto Legendary Birds doing in Kalos? It flew away even before a battle started. So I have no clue how I'm expected to catch it.



You have to encounter it 10 times, before it flies to the cave in Azure Bay where you can battle and catch it.


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I decided to add Roserade to my team, since I had such good luck with it in Pokemon Diamond. It can also learn Fairy-type moves now, so that's a plus.
> 
> I went to Route 4 and caught a female Budew, but not before encountering... Moltres? What are the Kanto Legendary Birds doing in Kalos? It flew away even before a battle started. So I have no clue how I'm expected to catch it.
> 
> Anyways, I chose to nickname the Budew "Jos?phine" after Jos?phine de Beauharnais, Empress of France. She was known as the Patroness of Roses. She became obsessed with them when she hired a botanist for her chateau's garden and he planted roses. Soon, she began collecting and breeding all kinds of new species for her collection, even ordering her husband Napoleon's troops to search seized vessels for roses and other plants and retrieve them for her.




You encounter them once after the main game, and then they fly away.  You can use the pokedex and click on their image once you encounter them to track them.  If you walk/run and don't fly or anything of the sort, after encountering them 12 times, you're able to catch it in sea spirit den.

You can also catch Zygarde in Terminus Cave's deepest level in post-game.

You can also catch Mewtwo Y or X in Unknown Dungeon in Pokemon Village.

You can also explore Kiloude City from the train station in Lumiose City in post game.

You can also do the Looker missions in Lumiose City in post game.


EDIT: Karla, it's 12.  I tested it on both my games and it took 12 times, and Serebii says it's 12


----------



## KarlaKGB

I stand corrected.


----------



## Zeiro

Thanks you two. I've already explored Kiloude and I'm going to hold off before catching the post-game legendaries, I don't have any use for them at the moment.

I guess I'll go search Lumiose for Looker.


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Thanks you two. I've already explored Kiloude and I'm going to hold off before catching the post-game legendaries, I don't have any use for them at the moment.
> 
> I guess I'll go search Lumiose for Looker.




I forgot to mention first you have to talk to Professor Sycamore in Anistar City (I think) about mega evolution stones.  Then, when you walk into Lumiose City from the northern gate you'll get a holo clip.

Here's a guide to the Looker missions:

http://www.serebii.net/xy/looker.shtml

Also, just because I'm obsessed with the character, here's the history of Looker (For anyone interested):



Spoiler



Looker first appeared in both the show and games in generation four.
In generation four the player encounters him numerous times throughout their journey.  Eventually, after Team Galactic is defeated, Team Looker focuses on Charon, the scientist who takes control of the team.  He finally ends up arresting Charon at Stark Mountain with the player's help.
In generation five, Looker also makes appearances, and eventually, in post-game, focuses on the rest of the sages, which he enlists the player's help to track down.  Giallo is found in route 14, Rood is found in route 18, Gorm is found in the dreamyard, Ryoku is found in the relic castle, zinzolin is found in the cold storage, and bronius is found in chargestone cave.
In generation six Looker doesn't appear until post-game, after Team Flare has been defeated.  Looker focuses on Xerosic, the head scientist who has taken control of Team Flare, and enlists the player's help in certain missions, eventually leading up to the arrest of Xerosic.  During the missions the player and Looker also befriend Emma and Mimi (An Espurr) who become the head of Looker's base in Lumiose City when he leaves in the end.  It is also found out that Malva, one of the E4, has ties to Team Flare.  Looker says he is sorry he has to go, and he has to travel to a new region to investigate something, indicating there's a chance he will appear in the seventh generation.


----------



## Zeiro

Thanks.


----------



## Venn

Thanks for the Tip!
Gothitelle now has better moves.


----------



## radical6

Kippla said:


> My mom gave me another copy of Pokemon X for my birthday, so I'll be dedicating it to... I actually don't know.


try a wonderlocke! same as a nuzlocke, except you wonder trade the pokemon you catch and use whatever you get back as your pokemon


----------



## Silversea

What is this "nuzlocke" everyone speaks of? A reference to the pokemon without the e?


----------



## Sheepish

Silversea said:


> What is this "nuzlocke" everyone speaks of? A reference to the pokemon without the e?


A Nuzlocke run is when you use the following rules to make the game more challenging:
1. You can only catch the first Pok?mon encountered in a route.
2. Pok?mon that faint must be released/dumped into a box and never used again.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

It's not an official rule, but I'd say most people add the following:
--All Pokemon must be nicknamed

I like them because they often force you to use Pokemon that you would otherwise steer clear of. For example, I hated the Conkeldurr line until I got a Timburr in a Nuzlocke run of White. 

Some find them to be more difficult, but level grinding takes care of any type disadvantages one might face.


----------



## Farobi

KarlaKGB said:


> Stolen from Reddit:
> 
> My life post-E4



True.


----------



## Music_123

my friend wants to make a nuzlocke challenge,a type challenge. it's basically choose your favorite type, and use only your fave type,and the rest is the same as others >.<


----------



## unravel

You should just check it out!!


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Music_123 said:


> my friend wants to make a nuzlocke challenge,a type challenge. it's basically choose your favorite type, and use only your fave type,and the rest is the same as others >.<



I've done those before, they're called monotype runs. Every Pok?mon has to have the type you choose (or gain it after evolving). Your HM slave is generally excluded from those rules. A good tip is to try get a varied amount of dual-types. 

I did a Dark monotype run on White, and an all Water one on White2. Volt Absorb Lanturn was so useful.


----------



## heatran

Suave_Spencer said:


> I've done those before, they're called monotype runs. Every Pok?mon has to have the type you choose (or gain it after evolving). Your HM slave is generally excluded from those rules. A good tip is to try get a varied amount of dual-types.
> 
> I did a Dark monotype run on White, and an all Water one on White2. Volt Absorb Lanturn was so useful.



People still use HM slaves? Most hidden machines aren't even needed for story mode.


----------



## Ricardo

Anyone made it to Grand Duke/Duchess?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ricardo said:


> Anyone made it to Grand Duke/Duchess?



Yes, I think the only thing it unlocks is Diantha


----------



## Ricardo

KarlaKGB said:


> Yes, I think the only thing it unlocks is Diantha



Thanks. I was hoping to face more than one person that was Grand Duke/Duchess. Would have been cool if Prof. Sycamore was a Grand Duke.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

ITookYourWaffles said:


> You should just check it out!!


It's cool that they came up with that, but I'd rather do the chaining manually.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Can anyone help me evolve my Kadabra?


----------



## Toeto

I can help you if you want


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Toeto said:


> I can help you if you want



Can you do it now? Because if not I have to leave and won't be back for a few hours. D:

Edit: You're offline, and I'm back very early, so I'm going to try to see if anyone can do this sooner. If nobody can do this sooner, I'll just go with your offer when you get back online.

Edit 2: I have Alakazam now, so nevermind.


----------



## Zeiro

Anyone know of some good ways to raise friendship? I've given my Budew two massages, a Soothe Bell to hold, and it still won't evolve when I level it up. I've done at least 40 wild battles with it too.


----------



## Ricardo

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Anyone know of some good ways to raise friendship? I've given my Budew two massages, a Soothe Bell to hold, and it still won't evolve when I level it up. I've done at least 40 wild battles with it too.



Maybe befriending power will help you. Is it still day?


----------



## Zeiro

Ricardo said:


> Maybe befriending power will help you. Is it still day?


It's still daytime and I started using the Befriending Power. After two more levels, still no luck. 

Moltres keep getting in the way of my wild battles! Wtf?!


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Anyone know of some good ways to raise friendship? I've given my Budew two massages, a Soothe Bell to hold, and it still won't evolve when I level it up. I've done at least 40 wild battles with it too.


If you have any breeding projects going on, I'd just keep it in your party as you zoom around waiting for eggs to appear/hatch.

Also, I believe using items on it raises friendship. Like vitamins and EV berries.


----------



## Zeiro

Josephine is a Roselia now! She's so cute in Pokemon-Amie. ;w;


----------



## Jay

Does anyone have or knows a friend safari with Eevee in it?


----------



## ForgottenT

Can anyone breed an Espurr with hidden ability for me?


----------



## Gingersnap

mother of gooood i just found a zoroark
the wonderful reaction
[10:54:40 AM] Blanco Nico: i only intend on
[10:54:43 AM] Blanco Nico: ZOARK WHAT THE ****
[10:54:47 AM] Blanco Nico: EX CUSE EA/
[10:54:50 AM] Apollo 11: OMG
[10:54:55 AM] Blanco Nico: wwwhHTA


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Gingersnap said:


> mother of gooood i just found a zoroark
> the wonderful reaction
> [10:54:40 AM] Blanco Nico: i only intend on
> [10:54:43 AM] Blanco Nico: ZOARK WHAT THE ****
> [10:54:47 AM] Blanco Nico: EX CUSE EA/
> [10:54:50 AM] Apollo 11: OMG
> [10:54:55 AM] Blanco Nico: wwwhHTA


I got a zoruark ages ago..


----------



## Gingersnap

im extreme slow
challenging siebold right now, his gyarados is owning me


----------



## Heir

Gingersnap said:


> im extreme slow
> challenging siebold right now, his gyarados is owning me


Same thing happened to me


----------



## ForgottenT

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I got a zoruark ages ago..



Same, it?s not even rare.


----------



## reyy

-sniaffle-
I have AR stuffed in my drawer somewhere, but it only works for DSis. If a 3ds one comes out i'll be buying that :3 I love hacking my game to make other's lives miserable. [I have no soul.]


----------



## Prof Gallows

ForgottenT said:


> Same, it?s not even rare.



I don't really get the hype over it?

Wasn't it exactly like Lucario and there was nothing special about it at all, just that it was used in some sort of plot device? Even if it were rare.. it sucks. Pure dark and a pretty crappy movepool. Don't really see why anyone would want one. lol


----------



## Heir

Prof Gallows said:


> I don't really get the hype over it?
> 
> Wasn't it exactly like Lucario and there was nothing special about it at all, just that it was used in some sort of plot device? Even if it were rare.. it sucks. Pure dark and a pretty crappy movepool. Don't really see why anyone would want one. lol



I...find its ability fun to use against friends :U

So many laughs, and wtfs


----------



## Silversea

Most people are used to zoroark being only obtainable once from event or such, so I can understand the hype over finding one.


----------



## BellGreen

I ran into a Zoroark but I killed it instead DX


----------



## Venn

My first Zoroark was from a Wonder Trade in exchange for Budew.


----------



## Gingersnap

i got a spiritomb from my friends friend safari too, jumped out of my skin there
how do you find out what type you have?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Prof Gallows said:


> I don't really get the hype over it?
> 
> Wasn't it exactly like Lucario and there was nothing special about it at all, just that it was used in some sort of plot device? Even if it were rare.. it sucks. Pure dark and a pretty crappy movepool. Don't really see why anyone would want one. lol



It's "special" because you could only get it via event that involved the shiny legendary dog trio pokemon in B/W. But I don't think it's that great. They aren't very strong.


----------



## Jake

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I got a zoruark ages ago..





ForgottenT said:


> Same, it?s not even rare.



no need to be downers over other peoples excitement


----------



## Venn

Gingersnap said:


> i got a spiritomb from my friends friend safari too, jumped out of my skin there
> how do you find out what type you have?



You'll need a friend to do it.


----------



## Thunder

Let's talk about how bull**** Pokemon-Amie is if you're Asian.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

LoveMcQueen said:


> It's "special" because you could only get it via event that involved the shiny legendary dog trio pokemon in B/W. But I don't think it's that great. They aren't very strong.



It's fun to mess with people that don't realise what Illusion does though.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Thunder said:


> Let's talk about how bull**** Pokemon-Amie is if you're Asian.



w0rd


----------



## Jake

Thunder said:


> Let's talk about how bull**** Pokemon-Amie is if you're Asian.



i'm only like half asian and i understand your pain


----------



## Music_123

if i use a winning catchphrase,is this good? The flames of a grand duchess can never be extinguished


----------



## Gingersnap

would someone mind adding me to find out my friend safari type? im really curious


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> Let's talk about how bull**** Pokemon-Amie is if you're Asian.


I'm not even Asian and it gives me trouble.


----------



## Silversea

I've never noticed the point of the face thing in Amie. I've never needed it, and didn't know it existed until recently.


----------



## Zeiro

Anybody know where to get a Scope Lens?


----------



## Silversea

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Anybody know where to get a Scope Lens?



Battle Maison @ 48 BP


----------



## Zeiro

Silversea said:


> Battle Maison @ 48 BP


fml


----------



## Thunder

I just got one from one of the cafes in lumoise (forget the name but it relates to photos and the like)


----------



## KarlaKGB

Thunder said:


> I just got one from one of the cafes in lumoise (forget the name but it relates to photos and the like)



Cafe Shutterbug. You have to have taken a photo at every possible location to get one of them, and there's some other requirement for the other one.


----------



## Jake

could someone guide me to an IV checker because i googled for one and it didnt work and i got confused so i am dumb iddk thanks friends


----------



## Silversea

Jake. said:


> could someone guide me to an IV checker because i googled for one and it didnt work and i got confused so i am dumb iddk thanks friends


I use this one:
http://www.psypokes.com/dex/iv.php


----------



## Gingersnap

so i want to get into the competitive battling scene because raising a bunch of cool pokemon seems fun but..
the issue IS raising them to a decent level like from lvl 1 to 50/60
how does everyone do it?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Gingersnap said:


> so i want to get into the competitive battling scene because raising a bunch of cool pokemon seems fun but..
> the issue IS raising them to a decent level like from lvl 1 to 50/60
> how does everyone do it?



There's little need to get them that high except if you require an evolution or moves. Otherwise, Battle Chateau with lucky egg and EXP o-power. There are audino trainers in there too which give delicious EXP. Restaurant Le Wow in Lumiose also gives good experience.


----------



## Gingersnap

thanks! i just need to start iv breeding the lil babies
i hear dittos in peoples friend safaris have 3 perfect ivs? i need someone who has one though..


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Gingersnap said:


> thanks! i just need to start iv breeding the lil babies
> i hear dittos in peoples friend safaris have 3 perfect ivs? i need someone who has one though..


Haisu has ditto in theirs


----------



## KarlaKGB

Gingersnap said:


> thanks! i just need to start iv breeding the lil babies
> i hear dittos in peoples friend safaris have 3 perfect ivs? i need someone who has one though..


Only two perfect ivs I'm afraid


----------



## Gingersnap

someone just wonder traded me a growlithe with close combat 
sweeeet


----------



## Midoriya

My completed main and post game Pokemon X run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60

Update on my Pokemon Y Ash Ketchum run:

I beat the E4 and champion, explored all of Kiloude city, and finished all of the looker missions.  Now I'm going to catch the post-game legendaries and I'll be done with the post game:

Pikachu (With Eviolite) level 70
(Mega Y) Charizard level 66
Butterfree level 66
Pidgeot level 66
Snorlax level 66
Lapras level 66


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> My completed main and post game Pokemon X run:
> 
> Greninja (Froggie) level 70
> Goodra level 70
> Florges (Flower) level 70
> Aegislash (Sword) level 70
> Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
> Venusaur level 60
> 
> Update on my Pokemon Y Ash Ketchum run:
> 
> I beat the E4 and champion, explored all of Kiloude city, and finished all of the looker missions.  Now I'm going to catch the post-game legendaries and I'll be done with the post game:
> 
> Pikachu (With Eviolite) level 70
> (Mega Y) Charizard level 66
> Butterfree level 66
> Pidgeot level 66
> Snorlax level 66
> Lapras level 66



If I was to restart my game, would someone be kind enough to hold onto my special pokemon (shinies, and legendaries) while I reset it? 
And, if I did that, would I be able to get the special torchic again or would it remember that I'd already got one on this game card?


----------



## Midoriya

TheCreeperHugz said:


> If I was to restart my game, would someone be kind enough to hold onto my special pokemon (shinies, and legendaries) while I reset it?
> And, if I did that, would I be able to get the special torchic again or would it remember that I'd already got one on this game card?




I think someone would be able to, but I can't because I'm busy right now.  But just ask around, someone will help.
I'm not sure if you'd get the Torchic again.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

I could help. Just PM me whenever. ^.^ just make sure to tell me when to give them back.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

K.K. Fanboy said:


> I could help. Just PM me whenever. ^.^ just make sure to tell me when to give them back.



Really? Thanks! 
I just want to do a few things, I'll let you know when


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Ok ^.^ I'll put them in my shinies box. So do I just trade random pokemon for them or something? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Really? Thanks!
> I just want to do a few things, I'll let you know when


I've added you. PM me when you are ready ^_^


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Ok ^.^ I'll put them in my shinies box. So do I just trade random pokemon for them or something?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I've added you. PM me when you are ready ^_^



Yeah, then when I've reset I'll catch a bunch of randoms to trade back.

I shouldn't have to say this, since I genenerally trust people on here, but I expect the hold items to still be there 
just ignore that, I'm sure that isn't nescessary to say


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Ok. Ill keep them there ^.^


----------



## Jarrad

Gingersnap said:


> so i want to get into the competitive battling scene because raising a bunch of cool pokemon seems fun but..
> the issue IS raising them to a decent level like from lvl 1 to 50/60
> how does everyone do it?



If you're not going to EV train your competitive Pokemon, then you won't stand a chance online. If you ARE going to ev train them, then the issue should be maxing out your pokemon's evs first (unless you've already done this). To grind EXP I'd recommend attaching the lucky egg to the Pokemon in the front of your party and then finding a common wild Pokemon with high HP. Or, you can just chain fish for shinies and defeat the Pokemon found with the rod.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Does anyone have a list of which vivillon patterns are in which countries?


----------



## Jarrad

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Does anyone have a list of which vivillon patterns are in which countries?



www.google.com 
"Pokemon XY Vivillon patterns"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jarrad said:


> www.google.com
> "Pokemon XY Vivillon patterns"



:/


----------



## Midoriya

TheCreeperHugz said:


> :/



http://www.serebii.net/xy/forms.shtml


It lists the forms, but not the countries.  I don't think there's a list that tells you that yet.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> http://www.serebii.net/xy/forms.shtml
> 
> 
> It lists the forms, but not the countries.  I don't think there's a list that tells you that yet.



Someone did have one a while back, but I can't find the post. 

I just wanted to know because I'm resetting, I'm gonna change my 3ds region to get a rarer form.


----------



## Midoriya

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Someone did have one a while back, but I can't find the post.
> 
> I just wanted to know because I'm resetting, I'm gonna change my 3ds region to get a rarer form.



I don't think you can change your region.  I'm pretty sure once you enter your country and place on the system when setting it up, you cannot do it again.  I may be wrong though.


----------



## Jennifer

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> http://www.serebii.net/xy/forms.shtml
> 
> 
> It lists the forms, but not the countries.  I don't think there's a list that tells you that yet.



There is a list, actually. I don't think it's 100% complete, but they allow people to submit and they do have a large majority--it's very close at the least.

Edit: And you can change your region at anytime through the 3DS Settings/Options.


----------



## Midoriya

Jennifer said:


> There is a list, actually. I don't think it's 100% complete, but they allow people to submit and they do have a large majority--it's very close at the least.



Thank you, Jennifer.  I don't really pay attention to that stuff so this is helpful.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I don't think you can change your region.  I'm pretty sure once you enter your country and place on the system when setting it up, you cannot do it again.  I may be wrong though.



It is possible, i just changed it to iceland


----------



## Jennifer

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Thank you, Jennifer.  I don't really pay attention to that stuff so this is helpful.



You're welcome. I pretty much stalked for information due to my endless Shiny Meadow quest along with wanting one of each regardless. Still disappointed that you can't get it in a region that is available on a North American 3DS.


----------



## Gingersnap

my chain broke by a stupid furfrou at like 25
im going to get a food and get back to training some pokemon ugh
shiny hunting better pay off


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Gingersnap said:


> my chain broke by a stupid furfrou at like 25



I personally think Furfrou is a pointless Pokemon. Besides we already have Arcanine, Houndoom, Mightyena and Stoutland.


----------



## Heir

Every gen has to have its fodder pokemon, c'mon


----------



## Stevey Queen

DeviousCrossing said:


> I personally think Furfrou is a pointless Pokemon. Besides we already have Arcanine, Houndoom, Mightyena and Stoutland.



There's like a dog and cat pokemon from each generation, except for maybe johto.


----------



## oath2order

I hate Furfrou. It's EVERYWHERE IN THE WORLD.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

DeviousCrossing said:


> I personally think Furfrou is a pointless Pokemon. Besides we already have Arcanine, Houndoom, Mightyena and Stoutland.



Pretty sure it's only there so they could put the grooming place in the game. On a similar note, how viable is Stoutland for online battling? I've never used one, but I sort of want to.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Suave_Spencer said:


> Pretty sure it's only there so they could put the grooming place in the game. On a similar note, how viable is Stoutland for online battling? I've never used one, but I sort of want to.



Stoutland is pretty good on a sand team with Sand Rush, he can become your typical Choice Band revenge killer. But sand is of course nerfed this generation. He packs intimidate, and so is useful in doubles, but there are better intimidators out there.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Suave_Spencer said:


> Pretty sure it's only there so they could put the grooming place in the game. On a similar note, how viable is Stoutland for online battling? I've never used one, but I sort of want to.


It's pretty useful if it's trained up enough, especially once it learns Giga Impact at Lv. 59. :3


----------



## 3DSfan134

Who's ready for The Bell Tree Pokemon League for this month?


----------



## Midoriya

3DSfan134 said:


> Who's ready for The Bell Tree Pokemon League for this month?



I am!


----------



## KarlaKGB

I'm letting a friend on TBT pick my team for it.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

DeviousCrossing said:


> It's pretty useful if it's trained up enough, especially once it learns Giga Impact at Lv. 59. :3



Could be interesting. It also gets Play Rough. Although Mawile kind of has the Intimidate Dragon counter niche covered now it has a Mega evolution, even if it is a little frail.

I might just make a team of Pokemon I've never used before but have wanted to. Luxray and Stoutland are the first that come to mind, although I'll have to find a Friend Safari with them both in. 
Do we know if Pokemon Bank is limited to, say, just one game cart of each version?



3DSfan134 said:


> Who's ready for The Bell Tree Pokemon League for this month?



I forgot about that. Are there spaces available at all?


----------



## Gingersnap

Furfrou in my opinion is just a meh pokemon. I personally don't like it that much, dog Pokemon from other generations have much better designs. ie: Arcanine and Houndoom which are my favorites
The only thing you can do with Furfrou is groom it. Whoop de do.


----------



## Venn

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Does anyone have a list of which vivillon patterns are in which countries?



Sherebii (or whatever it's spelled) has a list.


----------



## Gingersnap

can we talk about how ADORABLE Shinx looks in X and Y because it makes me just want to cuddle it ohhh my god


----------



## Scribbler397

Gingersnap said:


> can we talk about how ADORABLE Shinx looks in X and Y because it makes me just want to cuddle it ohhh my god



Shinx are adorable in every game


----------



## Gingersnap

i think its one of my favorite electric types


----------



## Scribbler397

Gingersnap said:


> i think its one of my favorite electric types



Agreed.


----------



## Silversea

I like shinx and luxio but luxray is...meh.


----------



## Zeiro

I just battled someone with a Protean Ability Greninja? Are those even available yet?


----------



## Silversea

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I just battled someone with a Protean Ability Greninja? Are those even available yet?



Friend Safari Frogadier ^^.


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I just battled someone with a Protean Ability Greninja? Are those even available yet?



I think so, if you get a Protean Froakie and train it well enough.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I just battled someone with a Protean Ability Greninja? Are those even available yet?



It seems a lot of people are using Greninja. I'm not sure why, it's a special attacker but doesn't really have a good special movepool apart from STAB. I can see it being a good revenge killer/glass cannon, but that's about it.


----------



## Midoriya

Suave_Spencer said:


> It seems a lot of people are using Greninja. I'm not sure why, it's a special attacker but doesn't really have a good special movepool apart from STAB. I can see it being a good revenge killer/glass cannon, but that's about it.



I use it on my team.  It's pretty fast.


----------



## Silversea

Most common pokemon I see online:

1. Greninja
2. Mewtwo
3. Charizard
4. Blastoise
5. Yveltal
6. Garchomp
7. Gardevoir
8. Lucario

Pretty predictable.


----------



## Zeiro

Suave_Spencer said:


> It seems a lot of people are using Greninja. I'm not sure why, it's a special attacker but doesn't really have a good special movepool apart from STAB. I can see it being a good revenge killer/glass cannon, but that's about it.


I have nooo clue what that means.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I have nooo clue what that means.



I'll translate: A lot of people are using Greninja. It's a special attacker (designed to use special moves, generally because it has a high special attack stat), but he has a lack of special moves available to him. Apart from the Same Type Attack Bonus (using a move that's the same type as you gives it 50% more damage). He can see it being a good revenge killer (a fast Pokemon with powerful moves that will usually come on after one of your Pokemon has just fainted and revenge kill). A glass cannon is a powerful but fragile (poor defences/HP) Pokemon.

Now my comments regarding that: Because Greninja has access to Protean, which is guaranteed STAB on all moves, plus spikes and other support moves, he's an incredibly versatile Pokemon.


----------



## Heir

Silversea said:


> Most common pokemon I see online:
> 
> 1. Greninja
> 2. Mewtwo
> 3. Charizard
> 4. Blastoise
> 5. Yveltal
> 6. Garchomp
> 7. Gardevoir
> 8. Lucario
> 
> Pretty predictable.



OU tier is OU tier :l

Waiting for someone to just...steam roll people with NU/RU tier pokemon team...

Oh WAIT!


----------



## Zeiro

Ohh okay. Yeah, I'm not really into competitive battling.

The Greninja I battled changed into a Flying-type, used Acrobatics, and wiped out my poor Gallade.


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Ohh okay. Yeah, I'm not really into competitive battling.
> 
> The Greninja I battled changed into a Flying-type, used Acrobatics, and wiped out my poor Gallade.



That's why it's useful.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Has anyone attempted to use a Trick Room team? I had a quite successful one in Gen V, before I restarted the game it was on. Can't really remember what I used.


----------



## Silversea

Heir said:


> OU tier is OU tier :l
> 
> Waiting for someone to just...steam roll people with NU/RU tier pokemon team...
> 
> Oh WAIT!




I use a few NU and RU/UU pokemon and I beat a high majority of people I face online, so it already happened.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-PArgnvqQ4&list=EL52DZADutd60&index=1 

Win.


----------



## Jake

Silversea said:


> I use this one:
> http://www.psypokes.com/dex/iv.php



i am dumb how do i find EV's of my Pokemon?
is it just their stats or is it what i've EV trained them and everything else is 0??


----------



## Silversea

Jake. said:


> i am dumb how do i find EV's of my Pokemon?
> is it just their stats or is it what i've EV trained them and everything else is 0??



EVs are the effort values. If you haven't trained them they are at 0. Pokemon get EVs from battles too though, so unless you haven't used a pokemon at all it probably already has some EVs. Someone else could explain it better.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Best animated gif ever: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...A/XYAHFaK0upw/w400-h225/download+%2810%29.gif


also



> [6:34:41 PM] Mega SNASS: yoU STUPID DIGGERSB Y I HATE YOU
> [6:34:53 PM] Mega SNASS: i can't catch a break i chained 15 that time //sob
> [6:35:29 PM] Mega SNASS: ITS CRY SOUNDS LIKE A GIANT BELCH
> [6:35:32 PM] Mega SNASS: LIKE IT'S SO GROSS
> [6:35:35 PM] Mega SNASS: sdkjlgvmsld;



Most hilarious thing I've heard all day.


----------



## Jake

help


----------



## Sheepish

Jake. said:


> i am dumb how do i find EV's of my Pokemon?
> is it just their stats or is it what i've EV trained them and everything else is 0??



To figure out a Pok?mon's EV, you can use a Reset Bag (earned randomly when punching the default bag on the Super Training screen).
Save your game, use a Reset Bag on the Pok?mon, and when it's done, the number of EVs that it had will flash on the screen momentarily. Then just reload your save.


----------



## Silversea

Jake. said:


> help



That's cause it already has EVs. The stat field is for just the stats without EVs (which you can't tell from the summary screen). You included the EVs in those stats which is why they are invalid.


----------



## Jake

They are both untouched so they shouldn't have EV's. One was hatched from an Egg and dumped right in my PC and the other was caught and sent to PC. None have been trained at all.


----------



## Silversea

Jake. said:


> They are both untouched so they shouldn't have EV's. One was hatched from an Egg and dumped right in my PC and the other was caught and sent to PC. None have been trained at all.



Are you sure you didn't have experience share on and have it in your party somewhere?

Also its a new pokemon so the site may not recognize it correctly.


----------



## Sheepish

I think Psypoke's just gotten the base stats wrong or something.
I just tested it out on this site: http://www.metalkid.info/Pokemon/Calculators/IV.aspx

And the results were:


Spoiler: Spoilered for size.


----------



## Gingersnap

i got a shiny skiddo aaaa i love her so much
the judge says his best stat is speed and her nature is naughty is that good or bad?
heck i dont care im in love *0*
what should i EV train it in


----------



## Touko

Hm, is Florges a good competitive pokemon or is it decent?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Touko said:


> Hm, is Florges a good competitive pokemon or is it decent?



Florges is pretty good, it's really similar to Sylveon in that it has a decent special attack, and good special defense, with access to Moon Blast, Calm Mind and Wish. It does have Aromatherapy, which Sylveon doesn't get, but I think Sylveon is still better for the role.


----------



## Touko

KarlaKGB said:


> Florges is pretty good, it's really similar to Sylveon in that it has a decent special attack, and good special defense, with access to Moon Blast, Calm Mind and Wish. It does have Aromatherapy, which Sylveon doesn't get, but I think Sylveon is still better for the role.



Hmm okay thanks x3 I have both so it's just frustrating deciding lol.


----------



## unravel

Wew all 716 xD
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201276217961912&set=vb.115760958474782&type=2&theater


----------



## 3DSfan134

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Wew all 716 xD
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201276217961912&set=vb.115760958474782&type=2&theater


*Pokerap:Gotta Rap'em ALL!*


----------



## Venn

Some people. Today, I sent an extra pokemon in wonder trade and I got a Vivillion back. It was a different form, but I only needed one so I sent it to the GTS to get an Eevee, and in the message for it, I put English Please.

I get a Japanese Eevee back. I totally understand if someone from Japan sent as they may not understand English, but its not what I wanted..


----------



## Th3 Mayor

I can't decide what pokemon to add to my team. So far, I have:

Blaziken
Blastoise
Chessnaught
Gallade
Bagon
????????

I need a suggestion please D:


----------



## franza

Th3 Mayor said:


> I can't decide what pokemon to add to my team. So far, I have:
> 
> Blaziken
> Blastoise
> Chessnaught
> Gallade
> Bagon
> ????????
> 
> I need a suggestion please D:



Gengar or Jolteon?


----------



## Gingersnap

so, any ideas as to what i should ev train my skiddo in?


----------



## Sheepish

Gingersnap said:


> so, any ideas as to what i should ev train my skiddo in?


With the nature that it has, HP and Attack seems like a good way to go.


----------



## radical6

Venice said:


> Some people. Today, I sent an extra pokemon in wonder trade and I got a Vivillion back. It was a different form, but I only needed one so I sent it to the GTS to get an Eevee, and in the message for it, I put English Please.
> 
> I get a Japanese Eevee back. I totally understand if someone from Japan sent as they may not understand English, but its not what I wanted..


i can give you an english eevee (unless you mean UK not NA) 
it took so long for me to get a foreign ditto man i had my offer out there for a while and finally i got a japanese ditto back ye

breeding for shinies is terrible


----------



## Silversea

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Wew all 716 xD
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201276217961912&set=vb.115760958474782&type=2&theater



That song is serious business.


----------



## Silversea

Is there anywhere to do battle spot but with a full team? I can't really work out my team with just 3 pokemon at a time.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Silversea said:


> Is there anywhere to do battle spot but with a full team? I can't really work out my team with just 3 pokemon at a time.



Afraid not. Closest thing you'll get is challenging random passersby who have "Let's battle" or something in their tagline.


----------



## Midoriya

My completed Pokemon main and post game Pokemon X Riley run:

Greninja (Froggie) level 70
Goodra level 70
Florges (Flower) level 70
Aegislash (Sword) level 70
Hawlucha (Bird) level 70
Venusaur level 60

My completed main and post game Pokemon Y Ash Ketchum run (Completed just now):

Pikachu (With Eviolite) level 70
(Mega Y) Charizard level 70
Butterfree level 70
Pidgeot level 70
Snorlax level 70
Lapras level 70


----------



## Venn

I don't know why, but I find it funny when in Battle Chateu (or however you spell it), some take about being wealthy and rich and how hideous and non stylish my outfit is.
I just look at them like, "Well I have 1,286,000 and I'm so stylish that I get discounts in Lumoise City."

Do they not know who I am? I am the Champion and Savior! XD


----------



## Music_123

yeah i know right? well i have 1,300,000 mil, and i am the grand duchess,so you should obey me,and i am so stylish,that i get discounts and special effects for my trainer pr video,not to mention i am the savior and champion


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gotta keep battling i have like 400k now

theres stuff i want in a certain expensive store but i want to save up so i don't lose all my pokedollars at once


----------



## Farobi

I bred my first ever *31 IVS in all stats 'mon*. It's an Adamant Larvitar. I preferred a Sassy Nature on it but ehh it's perfect c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Choice Band on it and GG.


----------



## Jennifer

Looking forward to possibly moving forward soon so it'll be nice to get things done...

Just need to try and see if I can find something to trade for an Ability Capsule to help out a friend x-x Since I know I won't be doing the Battle Maison much and they don't care much for it either...


----------



## Gingersnap

jeez how do you guys get so much money?
ive been training chevre the skiddo while chaining for a fletching
once i reach my goal, ill end my chespin hunt and begin IV breeding my first competitive team!


----------



## Dulcettie

Does breeding a shiny Pokemon with a regular Pokemon increase the chances of hatching a shiny? If yes, then what about two shinies(?) from different countries, two shinies from the same country or a shiny and a foreign pokemon? And by how much?



Venice said:


> I don't know why, but I find it funny when in Battle Chateu (or however you spell it), some take about being wealthy and rich and how hideous and non stylish my outfit is.
> I just look at them like, "Well I have 1,286,000 and I'm so stylish that I get discounts in Lumoise City."
> 
> Do they not know who I am? I am the Champion and Savior! XD



You are my spirit animal. *v*



Gingersnap said:


> jeez how do you guys get so much money?
> ive been training chevre the skiddo while chaining for a fletching
> once i reach my goal, ill end my chespin hunt and begin IV breeding my first competitive team!



I just battle at Le Wow with one of my Pokemon holding an Amulet Coin or Luck Incense. I also go there to level up Pokemon when I'm being lazy (Umbreon, Espeon, Blissey, etc...).


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Pokemon is only my 3 favorite game of all time!
First 2 being Animal Crossing and Harvest Moon.


----------



## th8827

Dulcettie said:


> Does breeding a shiny Pokemon with a regular Pokemon increase the chances of hatching a shiny? If yes, then what about two shinies(?) from different countries, two shinies from the same country or a shiny and a foreign pokemon? And by how much?


Nope. Breeding 2 Pok?mon from different regions is the only way to increase the likelihood of the baby being shiny.


----------



## Gingersnap

these people on the gts need to calm down with what theyre asking for >.>


----------



## th8827

Gingersnap said:


> these people on the gts need to calm down with what theyre asking for >.>


It has always been like that. People just park a Pok?mon on the GTS, asking for a Legendary, hoping to clog up the system. You can actually set the filter to ignore requests for Legendary Pok?mon, and filter it so that only requests for Pok?mon that you have show up.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Still you get spammed with people wanting Zapdos >>


----------



## 3DSfan134

During  a trade,I got a Level 30 Wartortle. Going to evolve it into a Blastoise!


----------



## Gingersnap

i just realized the only reason why id want to see every/obtain every pokemon is to look at their 3D models for like ever


----------



## Scribbler397

Gingersnap said:


> i just realized the only reason why id want to see every/obtain every pokemon is to look at their 3D models for like ever



I like that new feature too.


----------



## Scribbler397

Venice said:


> Some people. Today, I sent an extra pokemon in wonder trade and I got a Vivillion back. It was a different form, but I only needed one so I sent it to the GTS to get an Eevee, and in the message for it, I put English Please.
> 
> I get a Japanese Eevee back. I totally understand if someone from Japan sent as they may not understand English, but its not what I wanted..



I put a togepi up for a a ditto, and wrote "Japanese please!" and of course someone from america who could clearly read what I wrote traded for it.  I feel your pain!


----------



## Jennifer

So incase anyone else didn't know... 
You can't use Ability Capsules to change Hidden Abilities to Normal ones  I knew you couldn't do the opposite for understandable reasons, but I think it's stupid you can't change hidden to normal ones...


----------



## Swiftstream

Are hidden abilities rare to find in pokemon?


----------



## Jennifer

Swiftstream said:


> Are hidden abilities rare to find in pokemon?



They can only be found in the Friend Safari or bred (Dream World in B/W and B/W2) so technically considered rarer, but that doesn't make all the hidden abilities great either. :/


----------



## Scribbler397

Jennifer said:


> So incase anyone else didn't know...
> You can't use Ability Capsules to change Hidden Abilities to Normal ones  I knew you couldn't do the opposite for understandable reasons, but I think it's stupid you can't change hidden to normal ones...



That is really weird... If you have the hidden ability and want the normal one, you should be able to choose between the two.


----------



## Ricardo

Pokemon in horde battles have a possibility to have their hidden abilities too


----------



## Jennifer

Scribbler397 said:


> That is really weird... If you have the hidden ability and want the normal one, you should be able to choose between the two.



Agreed. Definitely feeling frustrated after finally getting one for that purpose...


----------



## Scribbler397

Jennifer said:


> Agreed. Definitely feeling frustrated after finally getting one for that purpose...



What pokemon are you trying to get a normal ability on? I can see if I have an extra.


----------



## Midoriya

I decided to learn more about the fairy type by doing research on it.
So for my research to be successful, I need the help of everyone that usually posts here to help me decide on the best full fairy type team.  The team needs to share as few weaknesses as possible, which may be hard in some cases, so that's exactly why I need the help.
They should also have a decent movepool and such.

So far, I have:

Sylveon: Fairy - Weak to poison and steel
Mawile: Steel/Fairy - Weak to ground and fire
Gardevoir: Psychic/Fairy - Weak to poison, ghost, and steel (Can STAB counter poison)
Azumarill: Water/Fairy - Weak to poison, grass, and electric
Dedenne: Electric/Fairy - Weak to ground and poison
-open

EDIT: Decided to add Gardevoir since it can successfully counter STAB poison types.


----------



## Hikari

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I decided to learn more about the fairy type by doing research on it.
> So for my research to be successful, I need the help of everyone that usually posts here to help me decide on the best full fairy type team.  The team needs to share as few weaknesses as possible, which may be hard in some cases, so that's exactly why I need the help.
> They should also have a decent movepool and such.
> 
> So far, I have:
> 
> Sylveon: Fairy - Weak to poison and steel
> Mawile: Steel/Fairy - Weak to ground and fire
> Gardevoir: Psychic/Fairy - Weak to poison and steel (Can STAB counter poison)
> -open-
> -open
> -open
> 
> EDIT: Decided to add Gardevoir since it can successfully counter STAB poison types.



Perhaps Azumarill and Klefki?


----------



## Midoriya

Hikari said:


> Perhaps Azumarill and Klefki?



Not Klefki because I already have a half steel type, but Azumarill would be good as it's part water type.  I decided I'm going to play through the game again using the team you guys help me suggest.  I'll need Azumarill for certain HMs', so I'll add it to the list as well.

EDIT: Oops, forgot it's not weak to steel, which is good.  Edited.


----------



## Hikari

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Not Klefki because I already have a half steel type, but Azumarill would be good as it's part water type.  I decided I'm going to play through the game again using the team you guys help me suggest.  I'll need Azumarill for certain HMs', so I'll add it to the list as well.



Anyways, perhaps you should use Dedenne since it's part Electric.


----------



## Midoriya

Hikari said:


> Anyways, perhaps you should use Dedenne since it's part Electric.



Also a good idea.  Adding it now.

Just one more to go.  Thank you for the help so far.  

Looking at bulbapedia too and editing.


----------



## Silversea

Carbink (rock/fairy) and Wigglytuff (normal/fairy) are other options.


----------



## Midoriya

I'd need someone that can fly, like Togekiss.  Even if it's weak to a lot.
Ugh, but then I need to find someone with Friend Safari Togepi.  I guess I can do that.

Okay, the team will be:

Sylveon (I'll catch/trade for an Eevee and evolve it into Sylveon)
Klefki (Will catch in my main file's safari on my other game, and then trade back to my new file at Santalune City)
Gardevoir (Will trade back and forth between my games the ralts+gardevoirite obtained in post game to my new file)
Azumarill (Will catch as an azurill on route 3)
Dedenne (Will catch on route 11)
Togekiss (Will catch a Togepi in someone's friend safari)


Now I just need to start making the preparations.  Thanks everyone.  


EDIT: I decided to replace Mawile's spot with Klefki, since I can catch it in my main file's safari on my other game, and easily trade it to my new file once I get to Santalune City.  Also since I only want one Pokemon that can mega evolve on my team.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Is it possible to offer a Pokemon with an HM learned on Wonder Trade? Earlier I got a Panpour on WT that knew Surf, and I released it because I thought it was hacked. xD

Also, for my rock team I'm torn apart either choosing Golem or Onix. Onix can be caught sooner, but Golem levels up faster and looks slightly more powerful.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

A note about Pokerus: I discovered last night that if a Pokemon in your party has Pokerus, it will be healed if it's still in your party at midnight.  I was trying to infect a couple of boxes of Abra while levelling them up to Kadabra and used a Pansage to infect the first batch.  Once the first batch was infected, 4 of the batch of 5 plus the Pansage were put back into storage and another 4 brought out of storage to infect.  But the newly-infected Kadabra healed before it infected any of the new ones.  It had been infected for 5 minutes max - infected before midnight and healed after.


----------



## Silversea

DeviousCrossing said:


> Is it possible to offer a Pokemon with an HM learned on Wonder Trade? Earlier I got a Panpour on WT that knew Surf, and I released it because I thought it was hacked. xD
> 
> Also, for my rock team I'm torn apart either choosing Golem or Onix. Onix can be caught sooner, but Golem levels up faster and looks slightly more powerful.



Its not hacked. Remember that to use HMs out of battle you still need the respective badges, but having them learned for battle use is perfectly fine.

Steelix could be interesting for your team.


----------



## radical6

Dizzi Paradise said:


> A note about Pokerus: I discovered last night that if a Pokemon in your party has Pokerus, it will be healed if it's still in your party at midnight.  I was trying to infect a couple of boxes of Abra while levelling them up to Kadabra and used a Pansage to infect the first batch.  Once the first batch was infected, 4 of the batch of 5 plus the Pansage were put back into storage and another 4 brought out of storage to infect.  But the newly-infected Kadabra healed before it infected any of the new ones.  It had been infected for 5 minutes max - infected before midnight and healed after.



they still have pokerus, but theyre just unable to infect others. its always good to keep one pokemon with pokerus in the pc so you can use them to infect others in the future


----------



## KarlaKGB

Pokerus lasts for a number of *whole* days. A new day starts at midnight, so that's when Pokerus can get healed.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Silversea said:


> Its not hacked. Remember that to use HMs out of battle you still need the respective badges, but having them learned for battle use is perfectly fine.
> 
> Steelix could be interesting for your team.


Well, still. Even though the person offered the Pokemon with Surf, I couldn't re-offer it. 

And thanks, I'm reconsidering using Golem now. xD


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> Well, still. Even though the person offered the Pokemon with Surf, I couldn't re-offer it.
> 
> And thanks, I'm reconsidering using Golem now. xD


I think I may have to trade your Golem now. XD


----------



## Stevey Queen

Does the Masuda method work if I have a US ditto and a japan clefairy? Or do I need to get a us female clefairy for the japan clefairy?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

LoveMcQueen said:


> Does the Masuda method work if I have a US ditto and a japan clefairy? Or do I need to get a us female clefairy for the japan clefairy?



You need a Japanese or foreign Ditto for the Masuda method.


----------



## Ricardo

LoveMcQueen said:


> Does the Masuda method work if I have a US ditto and a japan clefairy? Or do I need to get a us female clefairy for the japan clefairy?



As long as one pokemon is foreign then you're okay


----------



## Heir

Wish we had more slots in our bag. Remember when we had a slot for pokeballs and those stat increasing battle items that you find everywhere yet never lose? Can we have those slots back in the next game pls? Also a slot for mega stones. seriously ;-;


----------



## Zeiro

Heir said:


> Wish we had more slots in our bag. Remember when we had a slot for pokeballs and those stat increasing battle items that you find everywhere yet never lose? Can we have those slots back in the next game pls? Also a slot for mega stones. seriously ;-;


Mega Stones should have like their own case in the Key Items slot.


----------



## Heir

^
Even better.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Mega Stones should have like their own case in the Key Items slot.



It is quite a pain hunting for them in your bag, I'd love for some of the items to be separated again. Been breeding some Aerodactyls, anyone interested?


----------



## Heir

Aaaand, just realized you could have your items sorted...Soo I guess that makes up for the lack of extra bags


----------



## CM Mark

I got a Ditto from Wonder Trade last night! It's not foreign though, but I don't care. I'm not a shiny hunter. 

I also caught a female Eevee last night. Ran into a couple of others, but killed them with critical hits by accident.  I need to find a good Pokemon to be a False Swipe slave.


----------



## Ricardo

CM Mark said:


> I got a Ditto from Wonder Trade last night! It's not foreign though, but I don't care. I'm not a shiny hunter.
> 
> I also caught a female Eevee last night. Ran into a couple of others, but killed them with critical hits by accident.  I need to find a good Pokemon to be a False Swipe slave.



Scizor is cool for the job


----------



## CM Mark

Ricardo said:


> Scizor is cool for the job



I'm probably going to use Axew, who I used in White. I don't think I have a Scizor at the moment. I know I have an Axew.


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my fairylocke:

I'm about to head to Cyllage City from Ambrette town:

Kirlia level 25
Azumarill level 25


----------



## Chikusho

@Competitive Players

Right, I'm currently IV breeding for my wifi team in progress. just finished breeding a perfect d dance larvitar yay. I'm just really confused at one thing. 0 IV's listed in a build.

I want to make a swaggerplay or dual screen spikes + foul play klefki but on the build i've seen somewhere it mentions that the iv spread should have 0 in attack and special attack, how is this possible to do somewhat easily?

this also applies to the aegislash I want to breed with "0 in speed".


----------



## KarlaKGB

Chikusho said:


> @Competitive Players
> 
> Right, I'm currently IV breeding for my wifi team in progress. just finished breeding a perfect d dance larvitar yay. I'm just really confused at one thing. 0 IV's listed in a build.
> 
> I want to make a swaggerplay or dual screen spikes + foul play klefki but on the build i've seen somewhere it mentions that the iv spread should have 0 in attack and special attack, how is this possible to do somewhat easily?
> 
> this also applies to the aegislash I want to breed with "0 in speed".



It's not really easy to do. While it's now quite easy to get 31s, 0s are still a problem. Honestly, I don't bother with 0's in Atk/SpA stats, because it  makes little difference imo. 0 Speed however is pretty important and I always try and get a close to 0 as possible.


----------



## radical6

uh
i had someone go check out my friend safari for my 3rd pokemon, but it says i dont have one. i already beat e4 and we're both online? i didnt catch zapdos or do the looker quests yet if thats a problem. idk ??? shouldnt i have one already?


----------



## KarlaKGB

tsundere said:


> uh
> i had someone go check out my friend safari for my 3rd pokemon, but it says i dont have one. i already beat e4 and we're both online? i didnt catch zapdos or do the looker quests yet if thats a problem. idk ??? shouldnt i have one already?



Have you visited the Safari yet?


----------



## radical6

KarlaKGB said:


> Have you visited the Safari yet?


yep


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ask them to try again, I don't see what's wrong.


----------



## Gingersnap

i decided to start a playthrough of my favorite pokemon game, soulsilver
i dunno i like x and y but SS will still be my favorite


----------



## BellGreen

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Update on my fairylocke:
> 
> I'm about to head to Cyllage City from Ambrette town:
> 
> Kirlia level 25
> Azumarill level 25


Wow, a fairylocke? That looks pretty hard.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

BellBringerGreen said:


> Wow, a fairylocke? That looks pretty hard.



I wouldn't do that, I'd do a Normallocke. That would be hard.


----------



## radical6

KarlaKGB said:


> Ask them to try again, I don't see what's wrong.



they've only been running into metangs and magnetons u_u that and the little squares that show you what pokemon there are 
they told me it only said i had 2 pokemon? 

i beat the e4 like almost 2 weeks ago so idk why this is happening??


----------



## KarlaKGB

I could add you and check.


----------



## Ricardo

tsundere said:


> uh
> i had someone go check out my friend safari for my 3rd pokemon, but it says i dont have one. i already beat e4 and we're both online? i didnt catch zapdos or do the looker quests yet if thats a problem. idk ??? shouldnt i have one already?



It must be something wrong with the other person because I have you and your third pokemon is Klefki


----------



## radical6

Ricardo said:


> It must be something wrong with the other person because I have you and your third pokemon is Klefki


ah okay thanks!! i had another person check a while ago too and they didnt find my third one. thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## Ricardo

tsundere said:


> ah okay thanks!! i had another person check a while ago too and they didnt find my third one. thanks for letting me know!!



np


----------



## Midoriya

Kippla said:


> I wouldn't do that, I'd do a Normallocke. That would be hard.



It's been pretty easy so far, actually.


----------



## Silversea

The other person has to see you online at least once for the third to appear as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Dr J

Suspected scammer alert! I don't know if this is true, but I suspect the new user 'Shinies!' may be a scammer; be careful with him. He'd offered a Shiny Honedge for my Shiny Banette and shortly after the trade finished I'd gotten my first ever connection lost right as the trade was ending.(Luckily, my banette is safe with me).

Again, this is only a suspected scammer; but I felt I should give people here a warning just in case. He did just sign up today, but he coulda been lurking for awhile and just finally decided to sign up.

So, again, Suspected Scammer - 'Shinies!'. I've no proof that he is a scammer as I probably just barely avoided being scammed if he tried to scam.


----------



## Hikari

Jinjiro said:


> Suspected scammer alert! I don't know if this is true, but I suspect the new user 'Shinies!' may be a scammer; be careful with him. He'd offered a Shiny Honedge for my Shiny Banette and shortly after the trade finished I'd gotten my first ever connection lost right as the trade was ending.(Luckily, my banette is safe with me).
> 
> Again, this is only a suspected scammer; but I felt I should give people here a warning just in case. He did just sign up today, but he coulda been lurking for awhile and just finally decided to sign up.
> 
> So, again, Suspected Scammer - 'Shinies!'. I've no proof that he is a scammer as I probably just barely avoided being scammed if he tried to scam.



Yeah, he just PM me asking for my Shiny Swirlix...


----------



## Dr J

I would highly advise against doing trades with him then. I'm also removing him from my friend's list on my 3DS. That's one friend safari I can do without.


----------



## Silversea

...sometimes people do lose internet though?

I don't think anyone has confirmed shutting off internet to be a scam. If anything they got a copy of your pokemon and you got a copy of theirs and you both keep the original.


----------



## Dr J

Silversea said:


> ...sometimes people do lose internet though?
> 
> I don't think anyone has confirmed shutting off internet to be a scam. If anything they got a copy of your pokemon and you got a copy of theirs and you both keep the original.



Except that he suddenly doesn't want to do the trade anymore because my shiny banette doesn't look different from the normal one[even though it's got clear color difference]

And there's the fact he stopped responding to my PMs after saying he's unsure if he wants to do the trade anymore. Makes me wonder who used to own his shiny honedge before he stole it.


----------



## Silversea

It would be a huge thing if you could "steal" other people's pokemon. Not to say it isn't possible but I think Nintendo would have worked that out.


----------



## Dr J

I'm taking back the accusation here, I may have jumped the gun a little.. I just have a bit of a pet peeve against scammers..


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I agree with Silver. I don't think that scam works because the two Pokemon weren't fully transferred when the wifi was shut off, so no effect would have happened.


----------



## Dr J

New information given to me brings to light that he actually -is- a known scammer. His FC matches up to another user's FC whom is already banned for scamming and being rude. Not going to give any names though, I'm probably treading on thin ice as it is now. >.>


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Thanks for warning us, Jinjiro.


----------



## Dr J

Kippla said:


> Thanks for warning us, Jinjiro.



GM's already taken care of him anyway.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

That's good. I don't like the sound of a random scammer running around.


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my fairylocke:

I made it into Geosenge town and trained my Eevee to max in Pokemon Amie.  Then I evolved it into Sylveon and traded over my friend safari Klefki from my other game.  Going to head to route 11 soon to catch the super rare dedenne, and then get my third badge at shalour city:

(Mega) Gardevoir level 30
Azumarill level 30
Klefki level 30
Sylveon level 20


----------



## Ricardo

I just battled a Japanese player and won, but after the battle a message popped up if I wanted to add his FC. I didnt know they added this feature.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Ricardo said:


> I just battled a Japanese player and won, but after the battle a message popped up if I wanted to add his FC. I didnt know they added this feature.



Yeah I think it's a pretty cool new feature if you want to add people for trading/battling again etc


----------



## Touko

I'm on a shiny Eevee hunt < Time to fill boxes with a bunch of Eevee's.


----------



## A-kun

I've been playing since Gold and got my first shiny in the wild thanks to shiny chaining. Shiny Roserade here I come.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I kind of want to play through the game again, but I also don't want to delete my save on Y since I've made really good progress on the 'Dex. Considering buying X, there's a few Pokemon I want to use in a team as well.


----------



## franza

A-kun said:


> I've been playing since Gold and got my first shiny in the wild thanks to shiny chaining. Shiny Roserade here I come.
> 
> View attachment 17158



Ohhhhh Love the color! I'll try to breed one xD


----------



## NanoStar

Suave_Spencer said:


> I kind of want to play through the game again, but I also don't want to delete my save on Y since I've made really good progress on the 'Dex. Considering buying X, there's a few Pokemon I want to use in a team as well.



Thats what I'm about to do. I ordered X offline about a week ago and it should be coming today. When I get my hands on it I'm going to do a Nuzlocke run of the game.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Are game saves of X and Y saved on the game card or the SD card? If I do get a copy of X I'd need to be able to trade from my current Y game to get Friend Safari Pokemon that I want to use, but I won't be able to do that if I can't use two different 3DS'.


----------



## Venn

I think if you get a Physical Copy, it saves to the card. If you downloaded it, it goes to the SD Card.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Trying to decide on a team to use, I've come up with five I want to use:
Bagon
Nosepass
Hippopotas
Croagunk
Clauncher

Not sure on a sixth. I thought maybe Drifloon, but I'm not sure. Suggestions and improvements would be appreciated.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Why just a Bagon?


----------



## Dr J

probably hasn't evolved it yet.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Actually I noticed they're all NFE. Seems strange to plan a team and use their NFE forms though.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Just because I put them in the stage I'll catch them in, that's all. They will all get evolved.


----------



## Ricardo

The music from Pokemon X and Y Super Music Collection is incredible. Higher Quality compared to the game.

*Probably a big duh!*


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ricardo said:


> The music from Pokemon X and Y Super Music Collection is incredible. Higher Quality compared to the game.
> 
> *Probably a big duh!*



Ah nice, an official soundtrack.


----------



## Zeiro

Aww, you can listen to the Jubilife City theme in one of the houses in Snowbelle. 

It's amazing how nostalgic Sinnoh has become.


----------



## radical6

luxray for best pokemon ever?
yes/yes

i want a  team full of my fave pokemon even if they have the worst stats ever


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> luxray for best pokemon ever?
> yes/yes
> 
> i want a  team full of my fave pokemon even if they have the worst stats ever








Everyone knows Galvantula is a beast. And Aegisslash.


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> Everyone knows Galvantula is a beast. And Aegisslash.


those 2 are ugly look at my baby. lxiray is beautiful. beautiful. everyone else is lame and a loser. patheti . c


----------



## Zeiro

tsundere said:


> i want a  team full of my fave pokemon even if they have the worst stats ever


I approve of this message. This is actually what I did.


----------



## Sheepish

Tom said:


> Everyone knows Galvantula is a beast.


Yesss. Galvantula is great. I've just finished breeding one today, so now I've got a box swarming with adorable little Joltik.


----------



## Touko

Day 2 on a shiny Eevee hunt * ^ *

Procrastination gets the better of me...


----------



## CM Mark

Leveling up some dark types, including one of my favorite Pokemon Absol, to take on the psychic gym. It almost feels like cheating.


----------



## Farobi

galvantula would probably end up in ou because of sticky web. 
_______________________
a question:
aegislash counters are??? (other than gliscor and unaware quagaire)


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Farobi said:


> galvantula would probably end up in ou because of sticky web.
> _______________________
> a question:
> aegislash counters are??? (other than gliscor and unaware quagaire)



Just an idea, no clue if it, works or not. Would Mold Breaker be useful? Yes, it'd be stupidly defensive but it wouldn't have much attack power. Or bring in the Mold Breaker when it's in attack stance.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Against Aegislash? Mold breaker doesn't simply stop abilities from working, only those that would weaken or negate moves or the side effects of those moves. Stance change does not fall under this category, as it changes the base stats of Aegislash. This it not technically weakening the Mold Breaker's moves.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I picked up a preowned copy of X and a copy of the guide for less than the brand new price. I'm going on an adventure!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Suave_Spencer said:


> I picked up a preowned copy of X and a copy of the guide for less than the brand new price. I'm going on an adventure!



There's no preowned ones in any of my local game shops yet 
I want a copy of Y for a nuzlock but I'd rather not pay full price for it after I've bought X already, since I'm supposed to be saving up for a new PC


----------



## Dr J

TheCreeperHugz said:


> There's no preowned ones in any of my local game shops yet
> I want a copy of Y for a nuzlock but I'd rather not pay full price for it after I've bought X already, since I'm supposed to be saving up for a new PC



I can get you a nuzlock if you want.


----------



## Zeiro

I can't decide between Gallade and Gardevoir HELP.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I can't decide between Gallade and Gardevoir HELP.



It depends on the rest of your team, they fulfill different roles within a team. Who else are you using?


----------



## Zeiro

Suave_Spencer said:


> It depends on the rest of your team, they fulfill different roles within a team. Who else are you using?


I don't battle competitively, so roles don't matter to me. I've just been trying to decide which one I like better. I've had my Gallade for a while and he's on my Hall of Fame team, but Diantha just gave me a Ralts holding Gardevoirite and I'm a sucker for Mega Evolutions. I think I'm going to give Mega Gardevoir a try and if she doesn't work out, I'll switch to Gallade.


----------



## Dr J

a friend of mine used Mega Gardevoir + Garchomp against me in a double battle.. that was bloody brutal.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I'm tempted to use Snorlax on X, never used it before and I really cannot decide on a third physical attacker. Also I can't get most of the Pokemon I want to use until Route 8 at the earliest, and it's the first one that I can catch that I'd like to use.


----------



## Heir

Jinjiro said:


> a friend of mine used Mega Gardevoir + Garchomp against me in a double battle.. that was bloody brutal.



That's okay :<
Did doubles with a friend and he spammed Roar and Sleep powder, now that was brutal xD


----------



## Farobi

Just went on a TM hunt. Now I've got all the ones in locations throughout the game; too poor to buy the rest 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Discovered 15 of them.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Don't forget the ones that you have to buy with BP


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Steadily playing through X, building up a temporary team until I can get the Pokemon I want. Currently on Route 5, so not long until I can get my first, Snorlax. All but one of the others are found between here and Geosenge, although I have to wait a while for Clauncher. Not a problem really, I can just keep using Froakie for now.

Edit: Resetting for a Thick Fat Snorlax now. First one fainted due to a critical hit.

Edit 2: Got one. It has a hasty nature, which is helpful for speed.


----------



## l3lossom

Breeding for a Shiny Charmander 
- this is taking so long D:

If anyone wants a Charmander, let me know cause I have a bunch.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Suave_Spencer said:


> Edit 2: Got one. It has a hasty nature, which is helpful for speed.



Why you would want a +Spe nature on a Base 30 Pokemon is beyond me. The thing's never going to be fast.


----------



## Silversea

KarlaKGB said:


> Why you would want a +Spe nature on a Base 30 Pokemon is beyond me. The thing's never going to be fast.



Maybe not competitively, but surely there are times when being faster than the opponent without EV wasting can be beneficial for some teams? Of course, what is slower than a Hasty snorlax other than another snorlax...Shuckle and Ferrothorn are all I can think of.


----------



## CM Mark

Question. I'm starting to breed, mainly to actually attempt to get my first personal shiny, can someone explain max EV's? Like how do I tell if a Pokemon has max EV's?


----------



## l3lossom

CM Mark said:


> Question. I'm starting to breed, mainly to actually attempt to get my first personal shiny, can someone explain max EV's? Like how do I tell if a Pokemon has max EV's?



You can tell from the Super Training. If that green bar on the right is all the way up, then its maxed out on its EV training.
(atleast i think thats correct)


----------



## puppy

CM Mark said:


> Question. I'm starting to breed, mainly to actually attempt to get my first personal shiny, can someone explain max EV's? Like how do I tell if a Pokemon has max EV's?


if you mean IVs, then theres a guy in the kiolude city pokemon center who will tell you.
he will give you the stat with the best IVs, and if he says something like "it cant be better in that regard" the pokemon has perfect IVs in that stat


----------



## Bread Kennedys

How do I delete my old Game Sync ID? I'd like to use my new Game Sync ID soon. xD


----------



## mariop476

I don't think you can without resetting your game.  I could be wrong, though.
You can change a whole lot, though, so there really shouldn't be a need to reset it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

mariop476 said:


> I don't think you can without resetting your game.  I could be wrong, though.
> You can change a whole lot, though, so there really shouldn't be a need to reset it.



I did reset my game. xD


----------



## CM Mark

puppy said:


> if you mean IVs, then theres a guy in the kiolude city pokemon center who will tell you.
> he will give you the stat with the best IVs, and if he says something like "it cant be better in that regard" the pokemon has perfect IVs in that stat



Ah, okay. I have a ways to go before I can figure it out then. I'm still right before the Psychic Gym.


----------



## Farobi

DeviousCrossing said:


> I did reset my game. xD



You shouldve given away stuff, TBT wouldve been glad to get free stuff xD


----------



## CM Mark

Trying Masuda method breeding for the first time with a German Kirlia and an American Ditto I received via Wonder Trade. I think I did 50 eggs last night with no luck. Traded them all away via Wonder Trade. Anyone want a level 1 Ralts?


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> I did reset my game. xD


What's your new in-game name?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think that soon when I get Black 2 or maybe,I might do a giveaway soon. :3


----------



## Farobi

3DSfan134 said:


> I think that soon when I get Black 2 or maybe,I might do a giveaway soon. :3



I love giveaways.
That's kind of you! Thanks :3


----------



## 3DSfan134

Farobi said:


> I love giveaways.
> That's kind of you! Thanks :3


Welcome. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

About my Pokemon Diamond/Pearl avatar, I'm going to watch the first episode now. :3


----------



## CM Mark

I traded in my copied of Platinum and Black today, but not before transferring everything worth saving to my copy of White 1. I have a lot of stuff on there that is just taking up box space. I may do a giveaway with some of the overage Pokemon in that game.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

@3DSFan134 and @Farobi: To be honest I just came here to find out how to delete my old PGL ID, but if you want me to answer your questions then...
@Farobi: At the time I didn't really have anything good, so that would've been a waste. 
@3DSFan134: My In-Game Name is Andrew.

Also, when I feel like getting back on Black 2 and beat the champion, once I get to the Daycare in Southern Unova, I may breed some Unova, Johto, Sinnoh and possibly Hoenn Starters, use Poketransporter once it comes out and give them away. :3


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> @3DSFan134 and @Farobi: To be honest I just came here to find out how to delete my old PGL ID, but if you want me to answer your questions then...
> @Farobi: At the time I didn't really have anything good, so that would've been a waste.
> @3DSFan134: My In-Game Name is Andrew.


Thanks. I think that you can make another PGL ID.


----------



## Farobi

Actually, i'm just interested in items. But i think you cant get them through the Pokebank =(


----------



## Farobi

That amazing feeling when the last mon in your party after hatching 5 eggs turn out to be a 6IV one. <33
The rest were "Relatively superior", so I wasnt feeling too confident. But when it turned out that way, i was ecstatic! 
Male Impish Gligar with 31 IVs in All stats. Next up, Rotom xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whew. I checked his ability and it's Immunity. Perfect!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Question: _Where is a good place to earn cash easy and quick?_


----------



## Sheepish

Farobi said:


> That amazing feeling when the last mon in your party after hatching 5 eggs turn out to be a 6IV one. <33
> The rest were "Relatively superior", so I wasnt feeling too confident. But when it turned out that way, i was ecstatic!
> Male Impish Gligar with 31 IVs in All stats. Next up, Rotom xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Whew. I checked his ability and it's Immunity. Perfect!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Question: _Where is a good place to earn cash easy and quick?_


That feeling when you finish breeding a 5IV Poke, and it turns out you've forgotten about an important egg move. Ugh. Oh well, I did snag a 6IV Larvesta just before that, which is nice, I guess.

As for money, go to either Restaurant Le Wow or Battle Chateau.

Restaurant Le Wow + Amulet Coin + Prize Money Power 3 can net you a decent sum per run (a net of around 250K max, I think), but it might take a while since you need to finish the battles in a set number of turns. You'll also need to be able to pay for the entrance fee.

Battle Chateau will give you money more quickly, but you only really be able to earn a good amount if you're a) high ranking, and b) able to invest in writs.


----------



## Farobi

I do Le Wow a bunch of times. I'll check the Chataeu out tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Sheepish

No problem.

Oh, and for the Chateau, you'll need to persistently go there during the day to take advantage of it. Trainers rotate every hour or so, even faster if you've got a writ active. Go back after every few egg batches to make the most out of it.


----------



## Ricardo

I am stuck in the Battle Maison battling a female Blissey with Attract and Aromatherapy and holding leftovers, and my only two pokemon are male.


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my Fairylocke (Just beat the fourth gym):

(Mega) Gardevoir level 39
Azumarill level 35
Sylveon level 35
Klefki level 35
Dedenne level 35


EDIT: Is there anyone that has a friend safari with togepi in it?  I really need to catch one and trade it between my systems so I have a fairy Pokemon that can fly (Once it's a Togekiss).  I've asked this in the friend safari thread too.

EDIT: In the meantime I'll look through my friend safari list on my main game.


----------



## Ricardo

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Update on my Fairylocke (Just beat the fourth gym):
> 
> (Mega) Gardevoir level 39
> Azumarill level 35
> Sylveon level 35
> Klefki level 35
> Dedenne level 35
> 
> 
> EDIT: Is there anyone that has a friend safari with togepi in it?  I really need to catch one and trade it between my systems so I have a fairy Pokemon that can fly (Once it's a Togekiss).  I've asked this in the friend safari thread too.



I don't have a togepi safari but i have a lv 1 togepi from the GTS. I can trade it to you if you'd like


----------



## Midoriya

Ricardo said:


> I don't have a togepi safari but i have a lv 1 togepi from the GTS. I can trade it to you if you'd like



I kind of need it to be at level 30, but thanks for offering.  If I can't find anyone else with one/friend safari that has one then I'll just trade with you and make it fight strong Pokemon to level up quickly.


----------



## Libra

So I finally made it to Lumiose City (haven't had the time to play lately, so I'm nowhere as far as most users here ) and found Sina and Dexio waiting for me. They asked me something about the Fairy-type, but I admit I didn't pay that much attention to what exactly it was they asked me.

Anyway, before going to Lumiose City I had been Wonder Trading and I got a Flab?b? that way. And apparently that caused Sina to say something like I already had a Fairy-type in my Pok?dex and then she exclaimed something like the balance being disrupted. 

So yeah, my question is if this will affect my further game play in any way? 

Anyone know the answer to this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silversea

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I kind of need it to be at level 30, but thanks for offering.  If I can't find anyone else with one/friend safari that has one then I'll just trade with you and make it fight strong Pokemon to level up quickly.



I have access to such a safari.


----------



## Midoriya

Silversea said:


> I have access to such a safari.




Can you catch one and trade it to me please?


----------



## RhinoK

Is my team any good? Sorry if I'm doing this wrong or idk x.x

Heracross
Adamant
Choice Scarf
Close Combat
Stone edge
Earthquake
Megahorn


Aegislash
Brave
Air Balloon
Sacred Sword
Iron Head
King's Shield


Togekiss
Calm
N/A (?)
Thunder wave
Aura Sphere
Roost
Air Slash


Blissey
Calm
Leftovers
Flamethrower
Aromatherapy
Softboiled
Toxic


Venusaur
Modest
Venusaurite
Synthesis
Sludge Bomb
Giga Drain
Poison Powder


Starmie
Timid
Life Orb
Surf
Ice Beam
Rapid spin
Thunder bolt


----------



## Midoriya

Ricardo said:


> I don't have a togepi safari but i have a lv 1 togepi from the GTS. I can trade it to you if you'd like




Actually, I'll go ahead and trade with you since I need to have its friendship high enough to evolve by the time it's level 35.  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Update on my X progress. I'm about to leave Geosenge. Team is starting to look good, although I've noticed that the ones I want to use have very low base speed. The fastest I'll have is Clawitzer. Not sure if I should change something or not, we shall see. 

This is my team at the moment, a couple of them are only temporary.
Nosepass lvl 20
Frogadier lvl 25
Hoppopotas lvl 26
Snorlax lvl 24
Machop lvl 26
Pidgeotto lvl 24


----------



## Stevey Queen

Libra said:


> So I finally made it to Lumiose City (haven't had the time to play lately, so I'm nowhere as far as most users here ) and found Sina and Dexio waiting for me. They asked me something about the Fairy-type, but I admit I didn't pay that much attention to what exactly it was they asked me.
> 
> Anyway, before going to Lumiose City I had been Wonder Trading and I got a Flab?b? that way. And apparently that caused Sina to say something like I already had a Fairy-type in my Pok?dex and then she exclaimed something like the balance being disrupted.
> 
> So yeah, my question is if this will affect my further game play in any way?
> 
> Anyone know the answer to this? Thanks in advance.



She was referring to how the fairy type was recently discovered and it changed, I don't even know the words for it..Like it just added new strategies and tactics for pokemon battles.


----------



## Silversea

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Actually, I'll go ahead and trade with you since I need to have its friendship high enough to evolve by the time it's level 35.  I'll send you a PM.


You always do the "coin under circle pad around Lumiose center" method and leave it for a bit. I got my togetic early.


----------



## Venn

So today, I checked my GTS for my Japanese Eevee and found out it was still not traded so I put it in wonder trade and in return for the next 5+ wonder trades were all Japanese pokemons. I finally got english pokemons resulting in a Level 1 Torchic. The thing is, I already got my Blaziken from the Event thing, (Which is now Level 100, such a milestone.) I'm asking what should I do with the Torchic? Throw back in the Wonder Trade, or raise it again? Then possibly breed or trade for another pokemon? (Due to demand since Mega) What should I do?


----------



## Libra

LoveMcQueen said:


> She was referring to how the fairy type was recently discovered and it changed, I don't even know the words for it..Like it just added new strategies and tactics for pokemon battles.



Ah, okay, so I was worrying for nothing. I thought she meant the fact that I already had one in my Pok?dex.

Thanks for replying, I can go get back to playing now!


----------



## radical6

Silversea said:


> You always do the "coin under circle pad around Lumiose center" method and leave it for a bit. I got my togetic early.


i heard that messes up your circlepad so i wouldnt risk it personally

on the topic of eggs too (since everyone uses that to hatch eggs)
idk i think the route right in front of the day care is long enough for me. i dont have to fly/bike back to get eggs again. much faster imo if you have a pokemon with flame body too


----------



## RhinoK

Yeah, or you could use something that holds the D-Pad down around Lumiose Centre, as well. It's difficult finding something that'd weigh it down, though. And yeah, the coin-under-circle-pad can mess the Circle Pad up, mine is a bit loose and I'm disappointed


----------



## Touko

I use my thumb and I just close my eyes.
I end up sleeping.


----------



## FireNinja1

I use a piece of tape. A bit difficult, but well worth it.


----------



## Farobi

I use anything small but heavy enough to fit under it. I dont want to pressure my D-Pad ;n;


----------



## puppy

i just got a 5IV female dratini from wonder trade omg
it doesnt have 31 IV's in attack, but thats perfectly okay


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Don't automatically chuck Japanese trades back in the pool.  A lot of those guys are breeding for perfect IVs and their throw-aways have great stats.  Just yesterday I got two Japanese Honedge with 4x31 IVs and 0 in Speed which is almost (but not quite) perfect for Aegislash.  If I breed one of them with a high IV non-Japanese Honedge, I might get myself a 5x31, 0Spd, Shiny Aegislah eventually...  And, unless you want to breed Torchic yourself, I don't think yours is worth much.  Wonder Trade is flooded with them since lots of people are breeding for perfect IV Blaziken and throwing the imperfect Torchic out for trade.  Fwiw I've done over 1000 Wonder Trades and not had a single Squirtle and only one Bulbasaur, but dozens of Torchic and Charmander.  You might be better off looking for something that doesn't show up on WT too often, or something popular with great stats, if you want something worthwhile to trade.  Or keep it til after the Torchic event is over, as people buying the game after that will only be able to get Torchic through trading.


----------



## Farobi

>started breeding goomys, one with 4ivs and a ditto with 4ivs

>1st egg is outstanding, modest, and has hydration ;n;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dizzi Paradise said:


> Don't automatically chuck Japanese trades back in the pool.  A lot of those guys are breeding for perfect IVs and their throw-aways have great stats.  Just yesterday I got two Japanese Honedge with 4x31 IVs and 0 in Speed which is almost (but not quite) perfect for Aegislash.  If I breed one of them with a high IV non-Japanese Honedge, I might get myself a 5x31, 0Spd, Shiny Aegislah eventually...  And, unless you want to breed Torchic yourself, I don't think yours is worth much.  Wonder Trade is flooded with them since lots of people are breeding for perfect IV Blaziken and throwing the imperfect Torchic out for trade.  Fwiw I've done over 1000 Wonder Trades and not had a single Squirtle and only one Bulbasaur, but dozens of Torchic and Charmander.  You might be better off looking for something that doesn't show up on WT too often, or something popular with great stats, if you want something worthwhile to trade.  Or keep it til after the Torchic event is over, as people buying the game after that will only be able to get Torchic through trading.


i just got a japanese squirtle from wt my goomys lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

i got a goomy x goomy trade 
and the goomy i traded off was just 3ivs, but SHE TRADED a 5IV MALE SAP SIPPER GOOMY YES. ily Japan <33

next goomy was a ralts

- - - Post Merge - - -

got _another_ ralts, and she had *31ivs* in everything bar speed. wtf wondertrade y u do this <33


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Aaaaaand 25 eggs later I have a perfect Honedge.  Brave nature, 5x31 IVs, 0Spd.  Sadly not shiny, but you can't have everything.  And all from a Wonder Traded throw away.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I can't decide what to use as my 6th Pokemon on X. I originally planned to use Clawitzer, but my team is rather slow. It also has a bit of an issue with Fighting types.

Currently it's
Snorlax lvl30
Flaafy lvl27
Nosepass lvl32
Hipopotas lvl31
Machoke lvl33


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my Fairylocke:

About to take on the fifth gym with this team:

(Mega) Gardevoir level 45
Azumarill level 35
Togekiss level 35
Sylveon level 35
Klefki level 35
Dedenne level 35


----------



## CM Mark

Suave_Spencer said:


> I can't decide what to use as my 6th Pokemon on X. I originally planned to use Clawitzer, but my team is rather slow. It also has a bit of an issue with Fighting types.
> 
> Currently it's
> Snorlax lvl30
> Flaafy lvl27
> Nosepass lvl32
> Hipopotas lvl31
> Machoke lvl33



I would say the talonflame or honedge. They are both strong against fighting.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

CM Mark said:


> I would say the talonflame or honedge. They are both strong against fighting.



I used both of them on Y, both pretty good but I want to use something different. I'm thinking Gengar or Drifblim. It depends if I can manage to use two Mega evolutions in one team.


----------



## Dr J

Nope, only allowed one mega per battle.


----------



## puppy

hey where can i buy vitamins for EVs

i think i knew it once but i've forgotten...


----------



## Sheepish

puppy said:


> hey where can i buy vitamins for EVs
> 
> i think i knew it once but i've forgotten...



If I remember correctly, you can buy them in Laverre City.


----------



## Midoriya

Jinjiro said:


> Nope, only allowed one mega per battle.



While this is true you can still use both in your team.  You're only allowed to launch the ring power (sorry for weird way of saying that) once per battle though.


----------



## Farobi

ANYONE GOT COOL VIVILLIONS? Please post them HERE for some _easy_ cash. 

Also I can trade Larvitars, _all obtainable starters,_ Gligar, Larvitar, and Goomy.


----------



## unravel

I've heard rumours about Diancie, Volcanion, and Hoopa in Pokemon wew


----------



## Stevey Queen

Farobi said:


> ANYONE GOT COOL VIVILLIONS? Please post them HERE for some _easy_ cash.
> 
> Also I can trade Larvitars, _all obtainable starters,_ Gligar, Larvitar, and Goomy.



I like how you offered Larvitar twice lol


----------



## Farobi

LoveMcQueen said:


> I like how you offered Larvitar twice lol



Got loads of them. I even offered Gale Wings Fennekin once. 

#hacker


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my Fairylocke:

Just got my fifth gym badge (My Dedenne used Volt Switch to bring Emolga down to half, and switch to Gardevoir which finished it with Thunderbolt.  Then Gardevoir OHKO'ed Magneton with a critical Psychic, and finished Heliolisk off easily with Magical Leaf and Dazzling Gleam.  About to head to Lavarre City):

(Mega) Gardevoir level 45
Azumarill level 36
Togekiss level 36
Sylveon level 36
Klefki level 36
Dedenne level 36


----------



## Dr J

So I was doing some friend safari hunting, checking my various safaris to see what I could find. Luck would have it that one of the safari's I have has tyrogue in it. Caught it, and did an IV check on him. 31 IVs on HP, Attack, Special Attack. He's certainly going to live up to the name of Chuck Norris once I evolve him into Hitmonlee.


----------



## Mary

You named him Chuck Norris?!


----------



## Dr J

I did indeed. With the intent to evolve him into Hitmonlee. If only he could learn Round House Kick.


----------



## Zeiro

I caught a Modest Mewtwo holla


----------



## Midoriya

Jinjiro said:


> I did indeed. With the intent to evolve him into Hitmonlee. If only he could learn Round House Kick.



LOL, XD.  Funniest nickname I've heard so far


----------



## unravel

I was wondering if someone experience receiving a bad egg or mystery egg (any pokemon series)


----------



## Horus

Farobi said:


> Got loads of them. I even offered Gale Wings Fennekin once.
> 
> #hacker


Still have the picture from it


----------



## Scribbler397

Farobi said:


> ANYONE GOT COOL VIVILLIONS? Please post them HERE for some _easy_ cash.
> 
> Also I can trade Larvitars, _all obtainable starters,_ Gligar, Larvitar, and Goomy.



Link doesn't work...


----------



## Jake

Scribbler397 said:


> Link doesn't work...



> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?110786-BUYING-Vivillion-Forms&p=1946216#post1946216


----------



## puppy

i really need pokerus right now, can someone pls give me a pokemon with it??

i have a bunch of eevees with good IVs if you would like


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I'm currently writing a Pokemon story, would anyone here actually read it if I posted it in the museum?
It will be quite long, as it was origionally suppose  to be my story for NaNo (that plan failed miserably after I completely forgot about it and have just started writing earlier today) and is currently around 3k words, but would anyone ead it and cillgive constructive critisism if I made a thread in the.museum and updated it as I go along?

It's the first time I've ever really wrote something on this big of a scale, so I want to know if i am doing it well 

Edit: I posted the first chapter here, I'd greatly apprectiate it if someone could give me feedback (or even just read it)


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Just got to the Power Plant. I'm not sure if I should evolve my Machoke yet. It doesn't learn anything different, and everything is learnt at the same level. Also not sure if I should give it Cross Chop or Dynamic Punch (accuracy doesn't matter, thank you No Guard).

Team is:
Hippowdon lv34
Snorlax lv34
Frogadier lv35
Machoke lv36
Probopass lv35
(Mega) Ampharos lv34.

I'l probably replace Frogadier with Haunter when I can catch one.

Edit: is anyone else glad of the nerf to weather causing abilities?


----------



## Dr J

Dynamic Punch almost always OHKOs foes.


----------



## CM Mark

So I was checking out my 50000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 Wonder Trade received Froakies earlier, and noticed that one of them is a timid protean Froakie! It's a male from Spain. I might have to start training him up and replace my original Greninja in my party.


----------



## Zeiro

I need to trade my Electabuzz holding an Electrilizer to someone so it can evolve into Electivire.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I just defeated Viola, barely. If it hadn't been for Fletching being in my party, I would've been done for. D:

Team:
-Staryu (Lv. 1) (Offered a Ralts on GTS for a Staryu)
.Tackle
.Harden

-Fletching ♂ (Lv. 12)
.Tackle
.Growl
.Quick Attack
.Peck

Chespin ♂ (Lv. 12)
.Tackle
.Bite
.Vine Whip
.Rollout


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my Fairylocke:

I'm about to face my rival, and then get my seventh gym badge:

(Mega) Gardevoir level 51
Azumarill level 45
Togekiss level 45
Sylveon level 45
Klefki level 45
Dedenne level 45


----------



## Silversea

I laugh at all the people who send out Heliolisk during sunny day.


----------



## Sheepish

Silversea said:


> I laugh at all the people who send out Heliolisk during sunny day.


Maybe they have one with its hidden ability (Solar Power)?


----------



## Jake

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I'm currently writing a Pokemon story, would anyone here actually read it if I posted it in the museum?
> It will be quite long, as it was origionally suppose  to be my story for NaNo (that plan failed miserably after I completely forgot about it and have just started writing earlier today) and is currently around 3k words, but would anyone ead it and cillgive constructive critisism if I made a thread in the.museum and updated it as I go along?
> 
> It's the first time I've ever really wrote something on this big of a scale, so I want to know if i am doing it well
> 
> Edit: I posted the first chapter here, I'd greatly apprectiate it if someone could give me feedback (or even just read it)



it's boring. i lost interest after the first paragraph. too plain and not enough depth.


----------



## Touko

I'm cracking up so much, this Japanese passerby handicapped me with 2 Pokemon while he had 3. He though he could beat me when he knocked out my Vaporeon in one hit until my Chandelure wiped out his team.

It feels good to beat a Japanese person for once.


----------



## Farobi

Traded a Shiny Seadra for Leftovers. 

Shiny Seadra > Mewtwo > Leftovers

No regrets c:


----------



## Silversea

Sheepish said:


> Maybe they have one with its hidden ability (Solar Power)?



Hasn't happened yet.




			
				Serebii.net said:
			
		

> As of Pok?mon X & Y, it is a 1 in 4,096 chance of finding a shiny Pok?mon.



That explains how people find so many.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Okay, I'm on Route 6 about to get to Parfum Palace. By the way, what level would be perfect enough for evolving Staryu and Nidorino?

Team:
-Staryu (Lv. 16)
.Tackle
.Recover
.Water Gun
.Rapid Spin

-Machop ♂ (Lv. 17) 
.Leer
.Focus Energy
.Karate Chop
.Low Sweep

Nidorino ♂ (Lv. 17) 
.Poison Sting
.Peck
.Focus Energy
.Double Kick

-Fletchinder (Lv. 17)
.Tackle
.Ember
.Quick Attack
.Peck

-Quilladin (Lv. 18)
.Leech Seed
.Bite
.Vine Whip
.Rollout


----------



## Dr J

Personally, I usually wait until around lvl 30 - 40 to evolve any pokemon that evolve via stones(Unless I just want the dex information, then I evolve ASAP to get it out of the way lol)


----------



## Colour Bandit

I'm about to start a wonderlocke challenge on my copy of Y!
Rules:
http://bmgf.bulbagarden.net/f693/pokemon-x-y-wonderlocke-157342/

I will edit later to add my starter and first trade!

My team:
Fennekin, Male, level 6 (Prancer)
Nincada, Female, level 13
Helioptile, Male, level 17 (Mini Zeus!)


----------



## Suave_Spencer

DeviousCrossing said:


> Okay, I'm on Route 6 about to get to Parfum Palace. By the way, what level would be perfect enough for evolving Staryu and Nidorino?
> 
> Team:
> -Staryu (Lv. 16)
> .Tackle
> .Recover
> .Water Gun
> .Rapid Spin
> 
> -Machop ♂ (Lv. 17)
> .Leer
> .Focus Energy
> .Karate Chop
> .Low Sweep
> 
> Nidorino ♂ (Lv. 17)
> .Poison Sting
> .Peck
> .Focus Energy
> .Double Kick
> 
> -Fletchinder (Lv. 17)
> .Tackle
> .Ember
> .Quick Attack
> .Peck
> 
> -Quilladin (Lv. 18)
> .Leech Seed
> .Bite
> .Vine Whip
> .Rollout



Check the Serebii pages of them, and see if there are any moves you want them to learn before evolving. Then you can evolve them after that level.


----------



## puppy

NVM


----------



## unravel

DeviousCrossing said:


> Team:
> -Staryu (Lv. 16)
> .Tackle
> .Recover
> .Water Gun
> .Rapid Spin
> 
> -Machop ♂ (Lv. 17)
> .Leer
> .Focus Energy
> .Karate Chop
> .Low Sweep
> 
> Nidorino ♂ (Lv. 17)
> .Poison Sting
> .Peck
> .Focus Energy
> .Double Kick
> 
> -Fletchinder (Lv. 17)
> .Tackle
> .Ember
> .Quick Attack
> .Peck
> 
> -Quilladin (Lv. 18)
> .Leech Seed
> .Bite
> .Vine Whip
> .Rollout



Gah! Those PKMN... X version right?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Gah! Those PKMN... X version right?



No, Y. I traded for some X Version Exclusives.

- - -Post Merge- - -

Again, posting my team:

-Zangoose (Lv. 14, training)
.Leer
.Quick Attack
.Fury Cutter
.Pursuit

-Staryu (Lv. 20)
.Swift
.Recover
.Water Gun
.Rapid Spin

-Fletchinder (Lv. 20)
.Tackle
.Ember
.Quick Attack
.Peck

-Quilladin (Lv. 21)
.Leech Seed
.Bite
.Vine Whip
.Rollout

-Nidorino (Lv. 21)
.Poison Sting
.Peck
.Fury Attack
.Double Kick

Machop (Lv. 23)
.Seismic Toss
.Focus Energy
.Karate Chop
.Low Sweep


----------



## 3DSfan134

I don't think I'm not going to do that Poke Radar trick on how to catch Shines......IT TAKES MORE THAN 40 TRIES!


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Currently failing at finding a Haunter on Route 14. Been searching for half an hour so far, not a single one. Team is looking good so far, although I have nothing good against Fairies. Need to get to the move re-learner to get a Steel type move on Probopass. I think the Fairy type will mean that Poison moves on Gengar become viable, I'll definitely be using one.

Team is currently this:
Snorlax lv36
Probipass lv38
Hippowdon lv38
(Mega) Ampharos lv39
Machoke lv37


----------



## CM Mark

Suave_Spencer said:


> Currently failing at finding a Haunter on Route 14. Been searching for half an hour so far, not a single one. Team is looking good so far, although I have nothing good against Fairies. Need to get to the move re-learner to get a Steel type move on Probopass. I think the Fairy type will mean that Poison moves on Gengar become viable, I'll definitely be using one.
> 
> Team is currently this:
> Snorlax lv36
> Probipass lv38
> Hippowdon lv38
> (Mega) Ampharos lv39
> Machoke lv37



I was breeding my Gengar teh other day and I have a few unhatched Gastly eggs if you want one. 

or

I'm currently spreading the Pokerus among my Pokemon right now, so I could offer a level 1 Gastly with the Pokerus if you would like.


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my Fairylocke:

Just beat the seventh gym.  About to take on Team Flare:

(Mega) Gardevoir level 53
Azumarill level 46
Togekiss level 46
Sylveon level 46
Klefki level 46
Dedenne level 46


----------



## Silversea

Aaaaaah Klefki drives me insane. Prankster thunder wave, swagger and substitute with leftovers is nearly impossible.


----------



## Midoriya

Silversea said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaah Klefki drives me insane. Prankster thunder wave, swagger and substitute with leftovers is nearly impossible.



Thanks for the combo, I'll be sure to use it.


----------



## Silversea

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Thanks for the combo, I'll be sure to use it.



I don't recommend it cause I'm making a counter for it and its related combo allies. (At least not if you ever happen to face me).


----------



## Stevey Queen

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Update on my Fairylocke:
> 
> Just beat the seventh gym.  About to take on Team Flare:
> 
> (Mega) Gardevoir level 53
> Azumarill level 46
> Togekiss level 46
> Sylveon level 46
> Klefki level 46
> Dedenne level 46



I wanna do a fairy locke..I just need X :c


----------



## Midoriya

Silversea said:


> I don't recommend it cause I'm making a counter for it and its related combo allies. (At least not if you ever happen to face me).



I might use it anyway just to test it out.


----------



## Silversea

I never really noticed that confusion damage differed at all until my test braviary fainted in nearly two confusion hits yet my random test togekiss was pretty much done in eight. Let's get up bulbapedia.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Uhh isn't confusion damage basically a base 40 physical attack directed at yourself? This is why the real hardcore breeders insist on 0 atk ivs on pokemon that don't utilise physical attacks. Also why swagger does what it does.


----------



## Farobi

Breeding Fennekins. Got a female one with Magician, an outstanding evaluation but with only one perfect IV in HP 

Curiosity got the best of me: (METALKID IV CALCULATOR)
Fennekin - #653 (Timid)
Female (♀) 
HP: 30 - 31
Att: 20 - 23
Def: 20 - 26
SpA: 23 - 25
SpD: 27 - 29
Speed: 27 - 29

Ehh not bad, nothing below 20. But we need that speed. </3
Oh we'll, *goes back to the mystical world of Route 7*


----------



## 3DSfan134

Just going to breed some Luvdiscs with perfect IV's now. But now I'm starting to do that Poke Radar trick on how to catch Shines.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> Breeding Fennekins. Got a female one with Magician, an outstanding evaluation but with only one perfect IV in HP
> 
> Curiosity got the best of me: (METALKID IV CALCULATOR)
> Fennekin - #653 (Timid)
> Female (♀)
> HP: 30 - 31
> Att: 20 - 23
> Def: 20 - 26
> SpA: 23 - 25
> SpD: 27 - 29
> Speed: 27 - 29
> 
> Ehh not bad, nothing below 20. But we need that speed. </3
> Oh we'll, *goes back to the mystical world of Route 7*


I think that you would've took him to Route 7 and EV train her.


----------



## Gingersnap

lets have a what if here
what if i made a pokemon in say pokegen for the purpose breeding,and then producing an egg and eventually a baby pokemon
people say the pokemon bank feature can detect cheat pokemon
would the baby of the cheat pokemon be considered one?
i want to do a game challenge in my white 2 version where i get 6 random eggs and thats my team for the game


----------



## Silversea

Gingersnap said:


> lets have a what if here
> what if i made a pokemon in say pokegen for the purpose breeding,and then producing an egg and eventually a baby pokemon
> people say the pokemon bank feature can detect cheat pokemon
> would the baby of the cheat pokemon be considered one?
> i want to do a game challenge in my white 2 version where i get 6 random eggs and thats my team for the game



No one knows how Pokemon Bank will test for hacked pokemon. I have a copy of the mew event for example, its identical to my legit mew. How will nintendo tell?


----------



## Gingersnap

thats true!
im excited to start my challenge except every team of 6 has at least 1 6th gen pokemon ugh


----------



## Zeiro

none of my Pokemon are IV-bred or have perfect IVs/natures and I still manage to defeat most competitive teams that I face ehehehuehuHUEHUEHUEHUE


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my Fairylocke:

Just defeated everyone at the secret lab and the grunt outside the secret hideout.  Going to infiltrate the secret hideout now:

(Mega) Gardevoir level 55
Azumarill level 50
Togekiss level 50
Sylveon level 50
Klefki level 50
Dedenne level 50


----------



## Dr J

edit: Wrong place ^_^


----------



## radical6

Gingersnap said:


> lets have a what if here
> what if i made a pokemon in say pokegen for the purpose breeding,and then producing an egg and eventually a baby pokemon
> people say the pokemon bank feature can detect cheat pokemon
> would the baby of the cheat pokemon be considered one?
> i want to do a game challenge in my white 2 version where i get 6 random eggs and thats my team for the game



someone said the little shape thats filled in by the symbols when you check your pokemon was a check to say that your pokemon is legit? so maybe they are? idk

i honestly dont know


----------



## Silversea

Just got my shiny vaporeon with 4iv.

Kind of sad  cause I liked my old dive ball vaporeon, and I almost prefer blue. Its IVs were awful though.


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my Fairylocke:

Just finished off Team Flare once and for all.  Going to start heading to Couriway Town now:

(Mega) Gardevoir level 56
Azumarill level 51
Togekiss level 51
Sylveon level 51
Klefki level 51
Dedenne level 51


----------



## Silversea

Diantha trolled me by using 4 full restores on her Gardevoir. Didn't even know NPCs could use more than 2.


----------



## Zeiro

I need someone to help me evolve my Electabuzz into Electivire through trading. Can anyone, especially people on my friend list, help me out here?


----------



## Venn

I am now a 2x Elite 4 Champion!

As some of you may know, it is my goal to train all the pokemon I get to level 70. Then in addition, I decided that once all my pokemons on the team reaches at least level 70, I would test their training in the Elite 4. I have finally completed my training for my second team and won against the Champion and the Elite 4. My team consists of 5 pokemon and 1 Leader/Saver. If in any reason my team is in trouble, My Level 100 Blaziken will jump into the battles and finish it.

Along with the 1st Hall of Fame Team, The New Hall of Fame Team are:

Lv. 79 Hawlucha - My flyer, my strong flyer.
Lv. 74 Gothitelle - My Psychic, my Battle Chateau partner.
Lv. 81 Delphox (Kinniekins) - Recieved from Shauna and raised to the top level and one of the strongest.
Lv. 74 Ampharos - My Mega Pokemon.
Lv. 72 Simipour - Just because I wanted a Water Monkey.

Now, with my new team thats in the training is:

Lv. 1 Ponyta
Lv. 22 Glaceon
Lv. 5 Ralts
Lv. 1 Chespin
Lv. 30 Corsola
Savor: Lv. 100 Blaziken

Just thought to post an update.
Does my new team sound like a good team?


----------



## CM Mark

I'm ready to head to Victory Road finally. Also working on making my dream team to take on the Elite Four the second time. I snagged a level 1 Joltik from GTS last night. 

Dream team so far, all level 1 as I will train them from the start. 
Joltik
Bulbasaur
Relicanth or Froakie
Depending on that choice, Inkay or Hawlucha
and two open spaces right now.


----------



## heichou

Right now, I'm taking a bit of a break from Y and playing more ACNL. 
My team is ( levels probably very inaccurate, sorry ;w; )

Greninja (Rivaille) Lvl. 66
Floette (DESTROYER) Lvl. 64
Venasaur (Tree-Trunks) Lvl.64
Meowstic [F] (Marceline) Lvl. 65 (?)

And I'm training my Hawlucha, Maya (Lvl. 34-ish)

I have a very bad habit of changing my outfit every day. UwU


----------



## Isabella

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Update on my Fairylocke:
> 
> Just finished off Team Flare once and for all.  Going to start heading to Couriway Town now:
> 
> (Mega) Gardevoir level 56
> Azumarill level 51
> Togekiss level 51
> Sylveon level 51
> Klefki level 51
> Dedenne level 51



your team has the cutest pokemon haha



Venice said:


> I am now a 2x Elite 4 Champion!
> 
> As some of you may know, it is my goal to train all the pokemon I get to level 70. Then in addition, I decided that once all my pokemons on the team reaches at least level 70, I would test their training in the Elite 4. I have finally completed my training for my second team and won against the Champion and the Elite 4. My team consists of 5 pokemon and 1 Leader/Saver. If in any reason my team is in trouble, My Level 100 Blaziken will jump into the battles and finish it.
> 
> Along with the 1st Hall of Fame Team, The New Hall of Fame Team are:
> 
> Lv. 79 Hawlucha - My flyer, my strong flyer.
> Lv. 74 Gothitelle - My Psychic, my Battle Chateau partner.
> Lv. 81 Delphox (Kinniekins) - Recieved from Shauna and raised to the top level and one of the strongest.
> Lv. 74 Ampharos - My Mega Pokemon.
> Lv. 72 Simipour - Just because I wanted a Water Monkey.
> 
> Now, with my new team thats in the training is:
> 
> Lv. 1 Ponyta
> Lv. 22 Glaceon
> Lv. 5 Ralts
> Lv. 1 Chespin
> Lv. 30 Corsola
> Savor: Lv. 100 Blaziken
> 
> Just thought to post an update.
> Does my new team sound like a good team?



your first team sounds very balanced! would probably have to include more info like ev's, moveset's etc though if you want accurate advice on your team.

Corsola...has pretty bad stats though. Make sure you have regenerator on it since it's the main advantage to using it. it'd be best to run a wall set on it.
as for glaceon, make sure you focus on training it's speed since it's low, as well as it's spA.


----------



## radical6

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I need someone to help me evolve my Electabuzz into Electivire through trading. Can anyone, especially people on my friend list, help me out here?


i wouldnt mind


----------



## Zeiro

tsundere said:


> i wouldnt mind


Oh wow you're so nice! Are you still online? I fell asleep.


----------



## Jake

I said I would do it but you ignored me RUDE


----------



## radical6

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Oh wow you're so nice! Are you still online? I fell asleep.



ye sure i can do it rn lemme add you


----------



## Zeiro

Jake. said:


> I said I would do it but you ignored me RUDE


i was waiting but you never came online so i thought you didnt want to


----------



## radical6

nvm i have 2 go if u still need someone to do it tomorrow i can do i t


----------



## Zeiro

tsundere said:


> nvm i have 2 go if u still need someone to do it tomorrow i can do i t


ok thats fine i still registered you!! i'll ask my boyfriend again


----------



## Jake

ok i will trade w/ you i will go online rite now


----------



## Zeiro

Jake. said:


> ok i will trade w/ you i will go online rite now


where did u go


----------



## Jake

i went offline because i was online for like 20 mins and i realized i posted like 40 mins after u did i will go back online!!


----------



## Zeiro

Jake. said:


> i went offline because i was online for like 20 mins and i realized i posted like 40 mins after u did i will go back online!!


SORRY I FELL ASLEEP AGAIN I AM ONLINE NOW

it's such a struggle just to evolve my electabuzz


----------



## Jake

dw it just evolved!!!


----------



## Zeiro

Jake. said:


> dw it just evolved!!!


yaaasssss my baby electivire thank you!!


----------



## Thunder

electivire is definitely one of my favorites


----------



## CM Mark

So now I am getting ready for the Elite 4 by leveling up the 6 Pokemon I want to bring in with me. As they stand right now

Level 26 Ivysaur
Level 35 Helioptile
Level 52 Malamar
Level 56 Greninja
Level 58 Xerneas
Level 69 Blaziken


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> electivire is definitely one of my favorites


SAME. I've loved it ever since I saw Gary's in the anime.



Spoiler


----------



## Thunder

it's cry is pretty bad in the ass, too


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> it's cry is pretty bad in the ass, too


dude. dude.

have you heard it in X and Y yet?

it's freakin MAGICAL


----------



## Thunder

yeah, evolved my own awhile back

sometimes i just open to summary screen just to listen to it.

kinda weird when i say it like that


----------



## Zeiro

its ok, i think i did that in pokemon diamond


----------



## Jake

Reizo-Trepe said:


> its ok, i think i did that in pokemon diamond



stop flirting, you're already taken.


----------



## Zeiro

Jake. said:


> stop flirting, you're already taken.


----------



## Silversea

Electivire has been my bane for a while. Since black/white 2 I serious limited my team's electric weakness and that helped a lot. NO MORE EASY KILLS FOR YOU.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Not sure what to evolve my shiny eevee into, what do you guys think?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Not sure what to evolve my shiny eevee into, what do you guys think?



you have a shiny eevee?!

umm i'd say sylveon/glaceon


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Twilight Sparkle said:


> you have a shiny eevee?!
> 
> umm i'd say sylveon/glaceon



There's not really much of a difference between Glaceon and shiny Glaceon, it just goes a brighter blue, so I think I'll go for Sylveon 
though I quite like shiny umbreon, and I don't have an umbreon on my team yet...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

shiny umbreon's amazing :>


----------



## Midoriya

Isabella said:


> your team has the cutest pokemon haha



Thanks.  


I'm heading to Couriway now


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I beat Grant and made it to Geosenge Town. I believe that with a little more training I should easily beat Korrina.

Team:

-Staryu (Lv. 24)
.Swift
.Recover
.Water Gun
.Bubble Beam

-Fletchinder (Lv. 24)
.Tackle
.Ember
.Quick Attack
.Peck

-Quilladin (Lv. 25)
.Leech Seed
.Bite
.Vine Whip
.Rollout

-Nidorino (Lv. 26)
.Poison Sting
.Peck
.Horn Attack
.Double Kick

-Machoke (Lv. 28)
.Seismic Toss
.Revenge
.Karate Chop
.Low Sweep

-Electabuzz (Lv. 32)
.Thunder Wave
.Electro Ball
.Light Screen
.Thunder Punch


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Where does Calem get a Mega Ring...?

I know your model, Calem. It's Wikstrom. Why? YOU SAID "EN GARDE"!


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> I beat Grant and made it to Geosenge Town. I believe that with a little more training I should easily beat Korrina.
> 
> Team:
> 
> -Staryu (Lv. 24)
> .Swift
> .Recover
> .Water Gun
> .Bubble Beam
> 
> -Fletchinder (Lv. 24)
> .Tackle
> .Ember
> .Quick Attack
> .Peck
> 
> -Quilladin (Lv. 25)
> .Leech Seed
> .Bite
> .Vine Whip
> .Rollout
> 
> -Nidorino (Lv. 26)
> .Poison Sting
> .Peck
> .Horn Attack
> .Double Kick
> 
> -Machoke (Lv. 28)
> .Seismic Toss
> .Revenge
> .Karate Chop
> .Low Sweep
> 
> -Electabuzz (Lv. 32)
> .Thunder Wave
> .Electro Ball
> .Light Screen
> .Thunder Punch


Nice. Good team btw.  Also,I'm planning on doing a animated short about my Pokemon trainer. It's going to be funny!


----------



## Zeiro

Kippla said:


> Where does Calem get a Mega Ring...?
> 
> I know your model, Calem. It's Wikstrom. Why? YOU SAID "EN GARDE"!


He trained with Korrina in that tower thing after you left. She probably gave him one.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Wonder where she got two. Then again, if she had two, why did we battle for it? Odd.


----------



## Midoriya

Kippla said:


> Wonder where she got two. Then again, if she had two, why did we battle for it? Odd.



Don't try to put logics in Pokemon... It just doesn't work, lol

And that's why I enjoy it


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

True, but...

Kippla used Psychic! It was super effective. The wild Riley fainted!

No more lectures.


----------



## Zeiro

New stuff regarding Mega Latios and Mega Latias. 

-Mega Latios is Dragon/Psychic with the ability Adaptability.
-Mega Latias is Dragon/Fairy with the ability Multiscale.

[x][x]


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo-Trepe said:


> New stuff regarding Mega Latios and Mega Latias.
> 
> -Mega Latios is Dragon/Psychic with the ability Adaptability.
> -Mega Latias is Dragon/Fairy with the ability Multiscale.
> 
> [x][x]



Awesome!!  Was waiting for the cherry on top.


----------



## Isabella

Reizo-Trepe said:


> New stuff regarding Mega Latios and Mega Latias.
> 
> -Mega Latios is Dragon/Psychic with the ability Adaptability.
> -Mega Latias is Dragon/Fairy with the ability Multiscale.
> 
> [x][x]



aahhh i can't wait to use mega latias. she's one of my fave pokemon


----------



## Silversea

Psychic/fairy? Just going to shrug at that.

So how does one get a 4+iv ditto, I guess its just crazy luck?


----------



## Stevey Queen

What is wrong with pokemiles in this game? I haven't spent them once and I went from 2000+ to 1..

And this isn't the first time this has happened. It seems whenever I want something from that guy, they just vanish.


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> What is wrong with pokemiles in this game? I haven't spent them once and I went from 2000+ to 1..
> 
> And this isn't the first time this has happened. It seems whenever I want something from that guy, they just vanish.



I believe every time you connect to global link they are sent over there to be spent. ~ as everything is cheaper on there, so you get more for your miles to send back.


----------



## Venn

Can someone explain the Hasty Nature?
I tried looking it up and nothing was helpful.
I was in the middle of training my new team when I started to encounter Eevee's so I figured to start catching to complete all the evolutions and 1 Eevee has Hasty. So I want to know what it is.


----------



## Zeiro

Silversea said:


> Psychic/fairy? Just going to shrug at that.


???



Reizo-Trepe said:


> -Mega Latias is *Dragon/Fairy* with the ability Multiscale.


----------



## Midoriya

Silversea said:


> Psychic/fairy? Just going to shrug at that.
> 
> So how does one get a 4+iv ditto, I guess its just crazy luck?



They're Dragon/Fairy and Dragon/Psychic


----------



## Silversea

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> They're Dragon/Fairy and Dragon/Psychic




Yeah I didn't mean that, was just poking at the secondary types of fairy and psychic respectively, sorry should have been more clear.


----------



## Midoriya

Silversea said:


> Yeah I didn't mean that, was just poking at the secondary types of fairy and psychic respectively, sorry should have been more clear.



Oh, okay then.


----------



## Zeiro

What is Global Link like for X & Y? Same as Gen 5?


----------



## Silversea

Premier balls don't pass down in breeding. I am sad.


----------



## Thunder

Are you ditto breeding with a male pokemon?


----------



## Silversea

Thunder said:


> Are you ditto breeding with a male pokemon?



Yes, and yes I did consider it was ditto that screwed it up. Seems ditto x male just produces normal poke ball offspring no matter what.


----------



## Thunder

yep, that seems to be the case.

it'll work so long as the other pokemon is female, iirc.


----------



## Silversea

Thunder said:


> yep, that seems to be the case.
> 
> it'll work so long as the other pokemon is female, iirc.




Yeah I assumed since ditto took the female role that it worked but...bleh. Don't understand why we can't just change the poke balls pokemon are in.

Finding a female eevee is going to be fun.


----------



## Thunder

that'd be nice, certainly better than trying to catch an eevee in a dive ball :T

you got a male jigglypuff with cute charm? that'll help.


----------



## Silversea

Thunder said:


> that'd be nice, certainly better than trying to catch an eevee in a dive ball :T
> 
> you got a male jigglypuff with cute charm? that'll help.



Probably. Didn't know cute charm had that effect, maybe I'll grab my male sylveon. I wanted my shiny vaporeon to be in a dive ball but the IVs were too perfect to ignore.


----------



## Thunder

there's synchronize too if you're ever looking for a certain nature


----------



## Silversea

Thunder said:


> there's synchronize too if you're ever looking for a certain nature



Yeah that's what I'm using right now, but I have a ditto w/ everstone with the nature so I'll just go with the cute charm.


----------



## CM Mark

Update on my leveling up my Pokemon for my first Elite Four attempt.

Level 52 Venusaur
Toxic
Venoshock
Petal Blizzard
Petal Dance

Level 51 Helioisk
Thunderbolt
Volt Switch
Charge
Parabolic Charge

Level 57 Malamar
Foul Play
Psycho Cut
Topsy Turvy
Night Slash

Level 61 Greninja
Water Pulse
Hydro Pump
Water Shuriken
Smack Down

Level 63 Xerneas
Horn Leech
Night Slash
Moonblast
Mega Horn

Level 73 Blaziken
Bulk Up
Sky Uppercut
Brick Break
Blaze Kick


----------



## Thunder

Servers are down and

23:22	Thunder	i have never wanted to use the online functions so badly


----------



## Zeiro

So this person keeps giving me **** for using Mewtwo in a battle earlier? Like it's just a Pokemon??


----------



## Thunder

legendaries have some pretty high stats, so they're usually looked at as being cheap


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> legendaries have some pretty high stats, so they're usually looked at as being cheap


theyre just jealous of my skill


----------



## Sheepish

Are Entrainment/Worry Seed/ability-changing moves the only way to know whether a Pok?mon in a horde has its hidden ability (assuming the ability has no obvious prompt)?

edit: Did a bit of searching around, and that seems to be the case.


----------



## Thunder

Servers are back up.

...Now I don't even remember what I needed it for.


----------



## Jake

Reizo-Trepe said:


> So this person keeps giving me **** for using Mewtwo in a battle earlier? Like it's just a Pokemon??





Reizo-Trepe said:


> theyre just jealous of my skill



I beat you and u used mewtwo


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I beat Valerie particularly easily. About to head into the Pokeball factory, after I get my team up to three hearts affection level. 

Haunter lv37
Snorlax lv37
Machoke lv38
Hippowdon lv39
(Mega) Ampharos lv39
Probopass lv39

I should possibly do some training at some point. I haven't been using EXP Share.


----------



## 3DSfan134

I'm breeding some Duckletts with perfect IV's. Might make a Pokemon shop soon but I don't know.


----------



## unravel

Practicing breeding 4 IVs Sneasel


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Been breeding 4+ IV Charmander, and keeping everything that's marked as Outstanding.  How is everyone finding out what the actual numbers are if they're not 31 or 0?  Eg I have a Charmander the guy in Kiloude says has perfect HP, Atk, Sp.Atk and Speed, and is Outstanding, but how do I find out the numbers for Def and Sp.Def?  Probably a silly question, but I've not done this before.


----------



## Farobi

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Been breeding 4+ IV Charmander, and keeping everything that's marked as Outstanding.  How is everyone finding out what the actual numbers are if they're not 31 or 0?  Eg I have a Charmander the guy in Kiloude says has perfect HP, Atk, Sp.Atk and Speed, and is Outstanding, but how do I find out the numbers for Def and Sp.Def?  Probably a silly question, but I've not done this before.


IV Calculators such as this help. Just be sure to pack some Rare Candies [and save before levelling up so that the Candies wont go to waste].


----------



## Scribbler397

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Been breeding 4+ IV Charmander, and keeping everything that's marked as Outstanding.  How is everyone finding out what the actual numbers are if they're not 31 or 0?  Eg I have a Charmander the guy in Kiloude says has perfect HP, Atk, Sp.Atk and Speed, and is Outstanding, but how do I find out the numbers for Def and Sp.Def?  Probably a silly question, but I've not done this before.



If you are going for perfect ivs though, the other numbers don't matter. The only thing that you need to know is that there isn't a perfect iv in that stat, so you need to keep breeding.


----------



## Venn

Venice said:


> Can someone explain the Hasty Nature?
> I tried looking it up and nothing was helpful.
> I was in the middle of training my new team when I started to encounter Eevee's so I figured to start catching to complete all the evolutions and 1 Eevee has Hasty. So I want to know what it is.



Anyone?


----------



## Touko

Venice said:


> Anyone?



Hasty is speed+, defense-


----------



## Midoriya

Suave_Spencer said:


> I beat Valerie particularly easily. About to head into the Pokeball factory, after I get my team up to three hearts affection level.
> 
> Haunter lv37
> Snorlax lv37
> Machoke lv38
> Hippowdon lv39
> (Mega) Ampharos lv39
> Probopass lv39
> 
> I should possibly do some training at some point. I haven't been using EXP Share.




That's a pretty good team.


----------



## Ricardo

Anyone know how I get the items bought off the pokemileage club? I bought 81 rare candies and I connected to the internet and talked to the guy at the Pokemon Center in Lumiose City, but I still don't have them.

Found the lady never mind


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Thanks Farobi, that's really helpful.  I'll be using that if (when) I give up on 6IVs and stick with what I've got (still stuck on 4).

@Scribbler397, yeah I know, but I've been breeding for DAYS now (not just Charmander) and although I did get a 31/31/31/31/31/0 Honedge, most times I'm stuck on just 4 perfect IVs.  Just want to know how I can check the others so at least I'm using the ones with the highest stats I've got.


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my Fairylocke:

I made it into Couriway Town, battled the professor, and finished exploring all of it.  Heading to Snowbelle City now:

(Mega) Gardevoir level 60
Azumarill level 54
Togekiss level 54
Sylveon level 54
Klefki level 54
Dedenne level 54


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Haven't had much chance to play today, but I've got my X team up to four hearts. There's a rather useful guide on Reddit on how to quickly raise affection levels.
Just about to head into the Pokeball Factory. My team hasn't changed since my last post. Still not sure when to evolve Haunter and Machoke though.


----------



## Dr J

Just got a 31/31/31/x/31/31 lvl 1 Male Tyrunt with Dragon Dance, Fire Fang, Thunder Fang, and Ice Fang. Also has the strong jaw ability.

Totally named him Chomper(after the t-rex from Land Before Time, of course! Loved that movie series growing up x3)

What do you guys think of him? Worth actually raising him up?[I assume tyrunt doesn't need special attack power as much because it seems like a physical hitter to me.]


----------



## Midoriya

Suave_Spencer said:


> Haven't had much chance to play today, but I've got my X team up to four hearts. There's a rather useful guide on Reddit on how to quickly raise affection levels.
> Just about to head into the Pokeball Factory. My team hasn't changed since my last post. Still not sure when to evolve Haunter and Machoke though.



You should definitely evolve Machoke at least before the ice gym, and Haunter at least before the psychic gym.  Although you could evolve them sooner if you want.

@Jinjiro: I think you should train it as a physical hitter.  It can be pretty nasty despite all its weaknesses.


----------



## Zeiro

Jake. said:


> I beat you and u used mewtwo


It took your Pokemon like two or three shots to take it down and I didn't even Mega Evolve it. The only reason you won is because you got lucky with that Ice Beam and Psychic.

If anyone wants to watch our battle video, its Vs. Seeker code is 8ECW-WWWW-WWW3-3JZV.


----------



## CM Mark

So now that I have beaten the Elite 4 and Champion, how do I translate what Judge tells me to know what my IV's are when I start breeding my Joltiks?


----------



## Sheepish

Jinjiro said:


> Just got a 31/31/31/x/31/31 lvl 1 Male Tyrunt with Dragon Dance, Fire Fang, Thunder Fang, and Ice Fang. Also has the strong jaw ability.
> 
> Totally named him Chomper(after the t-rex from Land Before Time, of course! Loved that movie series growing up x3)
> 
> What do you guys think of him? Worth actually raising him up?[I assume tyrunt doesn't need special attack power as much because it seems like a physical hitter to me.]


That's pretty much the ideal IV distribution you'd want on a Tyrunt. I'd totally use it.



CM Mark said:


> So now that I have beaten the Elite 4 and Champion, how do I translate what Judge tells me to know what my IV's are when I start breeding my Joltiks?


There's two parts to what the judge says. First, he makes a comment on the overall 'potential' of the Pok?mon; this goes from Decent, Above Average, Relatively Superior, and Outstanding. These just indicate the sum of all the IV's of your Pok?mon.

The second part is the most important. He'll start listing off stats (HP, Attack, Defense, etc.) which hold the 'greatest potential' (i.e. have the greatest IV value). The comment at the very end determines how good these stats are. "They simply can't be beat!" is what you're looking for, as it indicates 31 IVs.


----------



## Jake

Reizo-Trepe said:


> It took your Pokemon like two or three shots to take it down and I didn't even Mega Evolve it. The only reason you won is because you got lucky with that Ice Beam and Psychic.
> 
> If anyone wants to watch our battle video, its Vs. Seeker code is 8ECW-WWWW-WWW3-3JZV.



dont make up excuses ur just upset coz u lost


----------



## Silversea

Jake, you are so amazing for beating a mewtwo. Congrats.


----------



## Zeiro

Jake. said:


> dont make up excuses ur just upset coz u lost


OH YEAH PUNK battle me again.


----------



## Silversea

Sheepish said:


> Are Entrainment/Worry Seed/ability-changing moves the only way to know whether a Pok?mon in a horde has its hidden ability (assuming the ability has no obvious prompt)?
> 
> edit: Did a bit of searching around, and that seems to be the case.



Depends on the ability. Some of them, say Sturdy, can be tested without that.


----------



## Sheepish

Silversea said:


> Depends on the ability. Some of them, say Sturdy, can be tested without that.



Yeah, that's what I meant by no obvious prompt.
Oh well, not that it was a real issue. I managed to snag a Regenerator Slowpoke in only two battles, so that was nice.


----------



## CM Mark

Sheepish said:


> That's pretty much the ideal IV distribution you'd want on a Tyrunt. I'd totally use it.
> 
> 
> There's two parts to what the judge says. First, he makes a comment on the overall 'potential' of the Pok?mon; this goes from Decent, Above Average, Relatively Superior, and Outstanding. These just indicate the sum of all the IV's of your Pok?mon.
> 
> The second part is the most important. He'll start listing off stats (HP, Attack, Defense, etc.) which hold the 'greatest potential' (i.e. have the greatest IV value). The comment at the very end determines how good these stats are. "They simply can't be beat!" is what you're looking for, as it indicates 31 IVs.



Okay, so then I'm assuming that when he says something like "how does he survive a battle with a defense stat like that?" it's a 1

Last question, as I have never done this before, what is the IV calculator method some people have mentioned?


----------



## Sheepish

CM Mark said:


> Okay, so then I'm assuming that when he says something like "how does he survive a battle with a defense stat like that?" it's a 1
> 
> Last question, as I have never done this before, what is the IV calculator method some people have mentioned?


A special remark like that means that that stat has an IV of 0.

You can bring your Pok?mon to the Battle Institute (where it'll be temporarily levelled up to 50), and input its stats into an IV calculator (like this, for example: http://www.metalkid.info/Pokemon/Calculators/IV.aspx) if you want to find out the precise IVs for each stat.


----------



## Silversea

I use this one since its so simple: http://www.psypokes.com/dex/iv.php


----------



## CM Mark

Yeah, I'm still confused as all get out. 

i'm just going to breed Joltik until I get a Timid one with a good speed comment from The Judge and hope Special Attack is great as well.


----------



## Zeiro

Who wins if your opponent gets butthurt and disconnects? It it a draw or do I win?


----------



## Dr J

I'd say that's a win for you Reizo-Trepe.


----------



## Silversea

Isn't a tie now since you both won a battle then? Sudden death time *dun dun duuun*


----------



## Dr J

Sheepish said:


> That's pretty much the ideal IV distribution you'd want on a Tyrunt. I'd totally use it.



I totally plan on using Chomper. I have a feeling he's gonna be evil once he's all grown up.

edit: Totally.


----------



## oath2order

Ugh finally beat the game.


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> Ugh finally beat the game.


a month and a half later

oh wait that makes me sound kinda mean sorry. didnt you get your game later?


----------



## Venn

I was not expecting the game to do anything for their birthdays.
Yesterday, I walked in to heal my pokemon and all I got was dim lights (which was then put back on), and a birthday cake.
I think it was awesome


----------



## Farobi

Venice said:


> I was not expecting the game to do anything for their birthdays.
> Yesterday, I walked in to heal my pokemon and all I got was dim lights (which was then put back on), and a birthday cake.
> I think it was awesome


damn it spoilers

i couldnt resist anyway


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Venice said:


> I was not expecting the game to do anything for their birthdays.
> Yesterday, I walked in to heal my pokemon and all I got was dim lights (which was then put back on), and a birthday cake.
> I think it was awesome



I think you also get special Pokepuffs for your birthday.

Finally got five stars on an unlimited mode Pokemon-amie minigame. Do you get the special prize Pokepuffs every time you five star it or just the first? Also I still find it amusing when Snorlax refuses food.

Anyway, progress. I've made it to Dendemille town. My team is ridiculously under-leveled though, might have to use the EXP share for a bit. Also going to evolve Haunter and Machoke later tonight I think.

Machoke lv44
Haunter lv43
Hippowdon lv44
Snorlax lv43
Probopass lv42
(Mega) Ampharos lv43


----------



## oath2order

Reizo-Trepe said:


> a month and a half later
> 
> oh wait that makes me sound kinda mean sorry. didnt you get your game later?



Nah, I got it on release. Distractions, distractions.

Did Looker's missions last night. All that's left is to get all TMs, plates, legendaries, and the mega stones.


----------



## Venn

Suave_Spencer said:


> I think you also get special Pokepuffs for your birthday.
> 
> Finally got five stars on an unlimited mode Pokemon-amie minigame. Do you get the special prize Pokepuffs every time you five star it or just the first? Also I still find it amusing when Snorlax refuses food.
> 
> Anyway, progress. I've made it to Dendemille town. My team is ridiculously under-leveled though, might have to use the EXP share for a bit. Also going to evolve Haunter and Machoke later tonight I think.
> 
> Machoke lv44
> Haunter lv43
> Hippowdon lv44
> Snorlax lv43
> Probopass lv42
> (Mega) Ampharos lv43



Oh I'm not sure. I didn't check.


----------



## Heir

oath2order said:


> Nah, I got it on release. Distractions, distractions.
> 
> Did Looker's missions last night. All that's left is to get all TMs, plates, legendaries, and the mega stones.



And, join the magical world of competitive battling where frustration and more frustration await :<

Really wish X and Y had more end game content. Do they really need to have this pattern going? First game, no end game content, then the updated version/sequal tons of new end game content. sad


----------



## Scribbler397

Heir said:


> And, join the magical world of competitive battling where frustration and more frustration await :<
> 
> Really wish X and Y had more end game content. Do they really need to have this pattern going? First game, no end game content, then the updated version/sequal tons of new end game content. sad



Welcome! Competitive battling can be very frustrating at times, yes.


----------



## Dr J

Heir said:


> And, join the magical world of competitive battling where frustration and more frustration await :<
> 
> Really wish X and Y had more end game content. Do they really need to have this pattern going? First game, no end game content, then the updated version/sequal tons of new end game content. sad



To be fair, Nintendo has hinted big time that they've got some huge plans for X/Y instore yet. One of the biggest clues being the hiker that mentions a new region we'll get to go to soon[his region]. It's also been confirmed, through the game, that it's another new region; as he says he's not from any of the previous regions.

So there's that.. plus who knows how many more hidden 6th gen pokemon yet. As there's no way they're gonna have a generation that only has 70some odd pokemon when every previous gen has added, roughly, 150 new pokemon.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I know this has been asked before, but will your Friend Safari change if you start over and defeat the champion again?


----------



## Touko

DeviousCrossing said:


> I know this has been asked before, but will your Friend Safari change if you start over and defeat the champion again?



I think it only changes if you delete your 3DS memory.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Touko said:


> I think it only changes if you delete your 3DS memory.



Ah, that's a good thing then since I can remember my safari's type and Pokemon. xD


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my Fairylocke:

Just got into Snowbelle City.  Going to find Wulfric now and challenge him:


(Mega) Gardevoir level 63
Azumarill level 57
Togekiss level 57
Sylveon level 57
Klefki level 57
Dedenne level 57

EDIT: Just got my eighth gym badge and finished exploring route 21.  Heading to the Pokemon League now (Edited my levels too).


----------



## Venn

Anyone know any good move for Gardevoir?
I'm currently training her up but Im not having a good move set, or should I go to the move relearner?


----------



## 3DSfan134

Finally hatched my final Ducklett egg. Time to EV train!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait I think I may have to see it's strong power.


----------



## unravel

Uhhh best Squitle nature and ability ability?


----------



## KarlaKGB

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Uhhh best Squitle nature and ability ability?



Modest with rain dish if you can find one with a hidden ability.


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Uhhh best Squitle nature and ability ability?



If you're running a non-Mega, then a Bold (Defensive) or Calm (Special Defensive) would do. I'd do Torrent if you're not up setting rain up.


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my Fairylocke (I just finished exploring Victory Road.  Going to beat the E4 and champ now):

Update on my Fairylocke (I just beat the E4 and champion.  I edited their levels too):

My team:



Spoiler



1. Gardevoir (Female) Synchronize ability - level 67
Item - Gardevoirite
Future Sight
Dazzling Gleam
Thunderbolt
Magical Leaf

2. Azumarill (Male) Huge Power ability - level 61
Item - Amulet Coin
Strength
Surf
Play Rough
Bounce

3. Togekiss (Male) Serene Grace ability - level 61
Item - N/A
Fly
Aura Sphere
Metronome
Dazzling Gleam

4. Sylveon (Male) Cute Charm ability - level 61
Item - Pixie Plate
Moonblast
Skill Swap
Bite
Last Resort

5. Klefki (Male) Prankster ability - level 61
Item - Pretty Wing
Cut
Dazzling Gleam
Flash Cannon
Heal Block

6. Dedenne (Male) Cheek Pouch ability - level 61
Item - Meadow Plate
Attract
Play Rough
Discharge
Grass Knot



EDIT: @Venice: Mine knows Future Sight, Dazzling Gleam, Thunderbolt, and Magical Leaf right now.  I don't battle competitively though, so there's most likely better move sets that people have listed on places like Smogon.


----------



## Farobi

I got myself the beautiful 6IV Jolly Scrappy Luxury Ball Kangaskhan! 

Now to Amie-grind it for her to LOVE MEEE!!! (Return purposes)


----------



## Midoriya

Farobi said:


> I got myself the beautiful 6IV Jolly Scrappy Luxury Ball Kangaskhan!
> 
> Now to Amie-grind it for her to LOVE MEEE!!! (Return purposes)



Congratulations.  That's a pretty good Pokemon now that it has a mega evolution.


----------



## Sheepish

Farobi said:


> I got myself the beautiful 6IV Jolly Scrappy Luxury Ball Kangaskhan!
> 
> Now to Amie-grind it for her to LOVE MEEE!!! (Return purposes)


Isn't Return's damage based on happiness/friendship, rather than affection (from Amie)?


----------



## aetherene

Whoa. So I've been filling up my boxes thanks to breeding and trading on the GTS and I was worried I wasn't gonna have anymore room, but my 15 boxes just upgraded to having 23 now. o_o I didn't know it did that. I thought 15 was the max.


----------



## Farobi

Sheepish said:


> Isn't Return's damage based on happiness/friendship, rather than affection (from Amie)?



Damn, didn't know. But she's in a Luxury Ball and I will gladly grind to get her to LOVE ME.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aetherene said:


> Whoa. So I've been filling up my boxes thanks to breeding and trading on the GTS and I was worried I wasn't gonna have anymore room, but my 15 boxes just upgraded to having 23 now. o_o I didn't know it did that. I thought 15 was the max.



Max is 31 boxes I think.


----------



## Midoriya

I don't think Serebii has done it yet, but I have a request for anyone interested.  Since the question about PC boxes has been asked a lot, can someone make a list of how many PC boxes you start out with, how much more you obtain, and how you obtain the more.  Thanks.


----------



## aetherene

I do believe you start out with 7, and then it increases to 15, and now 23. This isn't counting the battle box, of course.


----------



## waddict

Welp, I haven't been on here in quite a while...
So... what have you guys been doing in Pokemon recently :3
I've just been earning BP to trade for 5IV'd Pokemon.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

waddict said:


> Welp, I haven't been on here in quite a while...
> So... what have you guys been doing in Pokemon recently :3
> I've just been earning BP to trade for 5IV'd Pokemon.


I've been earning BP to get some Evolution Items. :3


----------



## 3DSfan134

waddict said:


> Welp, I haven't been on here in quite a while...
> So... what have you guys been doing in Pokemon recently :3
> I've just been earning BP to trade for 5IV'd Pokemon.


I've been hatching some IV'd Pokemon.


----------



## waddict

3DSfan134 said:


> I've been hatching some IV'd Pokemon.



How hard is that anyways? I've been getting burned out of Pokemon anyways, so I need something fun to keep me entertained :3


----------



## Farobi

IV Breeding is tedious, but in the long run, it's one of the few things that keeps me interested in the game.

And to answer the previous question: I IV Breed, horde items, and EV train


----------



## radical6

my bff knows nothing about pokemon so she thought tyler oakley was professor oak and oh my god


----------



## Zeiro

tsundere said:


> my bff knows nothing about pokemon so she thought tyler oakley was professor oak and oh my god


did u slap her


----------



## radical6

Reizo-Trepe said:


> did u slap her



[4:04:22 PM] zuzu: w8 why does everyone hate tyler oakley agaon
[4:04:38 PM] zuzu: i thought tyler oakley was that one dude in pokemon
no but i was laughing really hard


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my Fairylocke (I just finished exploring Kiloude City and beating my rival for the final time):

(Mega) Gardevoir level 68
Azumarill level 62
Togekiss level 62
Sylveon level 62
Klefki level 62
Dedenne level 62


----------



## Venn

I have a new mission to complete. 
Collect all TM's and HM's. I got a list and now I got to cross-out the ones I already have.

Thinking ahead, I realized that my Corsola has somewhat of a good moveset, but they are all ground. So first, I will try the relearned, and if not, I will look for all TM's and teach her a move.

Good Luck to Me!


----------



## Jake

im so bored of pokemon i am completing my pokedex


----------



## 3DSfan134

Is there a TM or a HM where you could get berries on a berry tree that are high up? I can't find that.


----------



## Scribbler397

If I plan on using Charizard Y competitively, do I need it to have the hidden ability since it would change when I mega evolve it anyway?


----------



## Farobi

Scribbler397 said:


> If I plan on using Charizard Y competitively, do I need it to have the hidden ability since it would change when I mega evolve it anyway?



Nope. Since you can't de-MEvo and benefit from the ability. And also you can't benefit from Solar Power altogether if Charizard Y is your sun setter.


----------



## KarlaKGB

3DSfan134 said:


> Is there a TM or a HM where you could get berries on a berry tree that are high up? I can't find that.



No, you can only get the ones that fall on the ground.


----------



## Gingersnap

finally found a destiny knot so once my shiny chespin is born, ill make my first team!
are there any good pokemon to go against mega charizard x, talonflame, and aegislash? they seem to be the three pokemon everyone uses.


----------



## Stevey Queen

3DSfan134 said:


> Is there a TM or a HM where you could get berries on a berry tree that are high up? I can't find that.



Nope. You take the ones that fall and plant them at the berry fields.


----------



## Dr J

Gingersnap said:


> finally found a destiny knot so once my shiny chespin is born, ill make my first team!
> are there any good pokemon to go against mega charizard x, talonflame, and aegislash? they seem to be the three pokemon everyone uses.



fire will work well against aegislash. Water for for charizard, and lightning for talonflame. Just pick pokemon of those types and you should be able to flatten those three pokemon.


----------



## FireNinja1

Gingersnap said:


> finally found a destiny knot so once my shiny chespin is born, ill make my first team!
> are there any good pokemon to go against mega charizard x, talonflame, and aegislash? they seem to be the three pokemon everyone uses.


Talonflame will hate switching into rocks. Period. Ditto to Charizard X. Aegislash is countered by Contrary Malamar.


----------



## Dr J

I see cloners are starting to appear in X/Y.. personally, I hate people who clone their way to the top. Raise your own damn pokemon, people! I ain't giving you a copy of the pokemon I did all the work to raise up!


----------



## Silversea

Gingersnap said:


> finally found a destiny knot so once my shiny chespin is born, ill make my first team!
> are there any good pokemon to go against mega charizard x, talonflame, and aegislash? they seem to be the three pokemon everyone uses.



Greninja, mewtwo and blastoise are very common as well.


----------



## Gingersnap

what level does absol learn swords dance?
i want to breed adamant mawiles with it as an egg move


----------



## KarlaKGB

Gingersnap said:


> what level does absol learn swords dance?
> i want to breed adamant mawiles with it as an egg move



You could just use Swords Dance TM.

In fact, I dont think you can even breed TM moves.


----------



## Gingersnap

argh i was going off serebii, it said absol could naturally learn it


----------



## Silversea

KarlaKGB said:


> You could just use Swords Dance TM.
> 
> In fact, I dont think you can even breed TM moves.



According to bulbapedia you can. Absol does learn it (level 33), but its much easier to use a TM.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Gingersnap said:


> argh i was going off serebii, it said absol could naturally learn it



Just teach Swords Dance to Mawile directly.


----------



## Ricardo

Caught a shiny Pinsir with Moxie and 4 31 IVs in Attack, Defense, Sp. Defense, and Speed. The only flaw is that it's a Docile Nature. Would have been awesome if it was adamant.


----------



## Midoriya

Ricardo said:


> Caught a shiny Pinsir with Moxie and 4 31 IVs in Attack, Defense, Sp. Defense, and Speed. The only flaw is that it's a Docile Nature. Would have been awesome if it was adamant.



In the next Pokemon games they should have BP prize that lets you change a Pokemon's nature.  That would be cool.


----------



## Gingersnap

i just bred a timid eevee with 3 perfect ivs and one semi perfect  arrgh i just need one in speed


----------



## waddict

so I tried IV Breeding today using a 5IV Gengar I got off of GameFAQS.
AUGH!
The only 5IV I got was a Gastly...
WITH A MILD NATUREEEEEE ;~;
Although I am flowing in 4IV Gastlys now 
which I can't trade because homework sucks :<


----------



## Gingersnap

i bred an adamant mawile with hp defense and attack which i think is pretty good ...


----------



## Zeiro

I went to Toys'R'Us today and bought a Pokemon XY Prima guide and Xerneas/Yveltal 3DS case.

There's also this new toy/figure line by Pokemon (seperate from the XY figure line) that's called like Trainer's Select or something. It has "memorable Pokemon from all regions" and they come in little cases. I only saw Bulbasaur, Chikorita, Treeko, and Turtwig with their evolution lineups so I guess they only released the grass ones for now. There was also a super cute Chikorita plush that I was tempted to get.


----------



## Midoriya

Update on my Fairylocke (I finished the Looker missions, and then I caught Mewtwo Y and Zygarde.  Now I just need to catch Zapdos and I've finished post-game):

(Mega) Gardevoir level 70
Azumarill level 65
Togekiss level 65
Sylveon level 65
Klefki level 65
Dedenne level 65


----------



## Silversea

I saw a shop with all the eevee plushies in one of the cupboards. They are $30 each though and they are pretty small. But.. but....


----------



## Midoriya

Silversea said:


> I saw a shop with all the eevee plushies in one of the cupboards. They are $30 each though and they are pretty small. But.. but....



Pokemon plushies in general are tempting to buy.  I have about 10 total, XD


----------



## Farobi

Damn, went to a streak of 34 before dying to a Scrafty. Should've used Iron Head > Bullet Punch on Scizor =.=//

What are your Super Single records?


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> Damn, went to a streak of 34 before dying to a Scrafty. Should've used Iron Head > Bullet Punch on Scizor =.=//
> 
> What are your Super Single records?



Mine is 45 hahahaha xD


----------



## franza

Farobi said:


> Damn, went to a streak of 34 before dying to a Scrafty. Should've used Iron Head > Bullet Punch on Scizor =.=//
> 
> What are your Super Single records?



47. I DIED BECAUSE AN AERODACTYL attacked my Jolteon, Kanga and Sylveon with Stone Edge T__T


----------



## Silversea

Don't think I've gotten above 30 on either super yet.

*points at Scolipede* Every time.


----------



## Dr J

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Pokemon plushies in general are tempting to buy.  I have about 10 total, XD



I have, maybe, ten myself. Two of them cost me $25 each though. My glaceon and Chespin plushies =D (No, you can't have them)


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I have a few store-bought plushies - Axew's my favourite but I also have all 3 GenV starters, Pansage, Pikachu and Buneary.  I'm waiting for my favourite crochet designer to design some GenVI plushies as well.  Her Bayleef is just fierce!


----------



## Dr J

I'd love to get my hands on the christmas themed fennekin plushie from the PokeCenter stores in Japan..(chances are I won't be able to get one though.. got a trip to Hawaii coming up that I have to save for)


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Hmmmm...  Christmas Pokemon plushie or trip to Hawaii...  Choices, choices....  ;-)


----------



## Dr J

If I had my way, I'd have both.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Well I would too...  but it is so cold here in the UK today, and the weather is so miserable, I think I'd do without quite a lot if I could go to Hawaii instead.


----------



## oath2order

Work tried to call me on.

I'm busy catching Zygarde >.>


----------



## Midoriya

oath2order said:


> Work tried to call me on.
> 
> I'm busy catching Zygarde >.>



Catching Zygarde can be very easy or very hard.  I remember the first time I caught it only took a couple ultra balls, and one time it took about 25 ultra balls.  Good luck.


----------



## oath2order

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Catching Zygarde can be very easy or very hard.  I remember the first time I caught it only took a couple ultra balls, and one time it took about 25 ultra balls.  Good luck.



It took me about 15, give or take a few.

I'm now in battle catching Mewtwo. 






LOVE the theme music


----------



## Midoriya

oath2order said:


> It took me about 15, give or take a few.
> 
> I'm now in battle catching Mewtwo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the theme music




I've never played the first games the theme was in, but I love the theme music as well.


----------



## oath2order

GAH. It went to the "It was so close too!" and it broke free >.>

I'm battling it with Delphox and I keep using Psyshock and Psychic to do the least amount of damage so I don't accidentally kill it.


----------



## Midoriya

oath2order said:


> GAH. It went to the "It was so close too!" and it broke free >.>
> 
> I'm battling it with Delphox and I keep using Psyshock and Psychic to do the least amount of damage so I don't accidentally kill it.



Yeah, catching Mewtwo is frustrating.  I've played X and Y a couple times now and I always use my master ball on Xerneas/Yveltal instead of saving it for Mewtwo because I want to progress further.

What's your team btw?


----------



## Scribbler397

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I've never played the first games the theme was in, but I love the theme music as well.



Love the music! A friend gave me a copy of pokemon blue that I just have to replace the save battery in. I will hear the music firsthand soon!


----------



## oath2order

I still have my masterball 

I got Mewtwo in roughly 10 ultra balls. The main annoyance was recover.

Delphox - 83
Gogoat - 77
Helioptile - 73
Lapras (it knows waterfall, temporarily taking over for Lucario) - 51
Pelipper (Fairly strong, knows surf) - 74
Hawlucha (HM slave / battle reviver) - 72


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

oath2order said:


> GAH. It went to the "It was so close too!" and it broke free >.>
> 
> I'm battling it with Delphox and I keep using Psyshock and Psychic to do the least amount of damage so I don't accidentally kill it.



Really? :0 I used Venusaur and spammed sleep powder and poison powder. Didn't even get it's health bar halfway down.. The first hit I made with Delphox to Mewtwo I KO'ed it -___-

I'm waiting to use Masterball on something hard to catch, like a Fearow


----------



## Midoriya

oath2order said:


> I still have my masterball
> 
> I got Mewtwo in roughly 10 ultra balls. The main annoyance was recover.
> 
> Delphox - 83
> Gogoat - 77
> Helioptile - 73
> Lapras (it knows waterfall, temporarily taking over for Lucario) - 51
> Pelipper (Fairly strong, knows surf) - 74
> Hawlucha (HM slave / battle reviver) - 72




That's a good team.  Recover is the most annoying thing imo as well.  I didn't think of it at the time, but I could have used my Klefki's Heal Block to catch it more easily.

@Scribbler: Cool.  Tell us what it's like.


----------



## Gingersnap

im hoping to get 5 perfect ivs on these eevees
or just sp atk, sp def, and speed really


----------



## oath2order

Okay yeah **** the Battle Institute that ****'s stupid.


----------



## Silversea

Anyone have a shiny ninetales? I'd be interested in seeing it in action...I can't decide whether to try and get one or not or just go with the regular.


----------



## Gingersnap

i might re-breed my mawile to have a perfect iv in hp along with attack, defense, and speed
good idea or no?


----------



## Midoriya

@Silversea: If you want to test out the color difference then you should get the shiny form, but if it's just for stats I think the stats are same for regular and shiny.

@Ginger: I think it's a good idea.  I don't breed though, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Venn

Silversea said:


> Anyone have a shiny ninetales? I'd be interested in seeing it in action...I can't decide whether to try and get one or not or just go with the regular.



Maybe this could help?


----------



## Silversea

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> @Silversea: If you want to test out the color difference then you should get the shiny form, but if it's just for stats I think the stats are same for regular and shiny.
> 
> @Ginger: I think it's a good idea.  I don't breed though, but that's just my opinion.



Its for the look not stats. I might try for one, the blue tips are rather pretty.


----------



## Gingersnap

oh i agree, some shinies are really pretty. im a fan of volcarona eee im so lucky i found a larvesta *0*


----------



## Midoriya

Silversea said:


> Its for the look not stats. I might try for one, the blue tips are rather pretty.



Well by all means if you want to then go for it.


----------



## Venn

I didn't realize how hard it would be to get the TM and all the battles I had to face.
I put my training team away and took pokemon that can do the HM Moves along with other moves like Rock Smash and such. My oddish evolved, so I guess I got an ahead start.


----------



## Gingersnap

hoping to get good ivs on this mawile in this batch
if you want adamant mawiles with perfect ivs in at least 2 stats, pm me


----------



## Venn

Just Caught Mewtwo with a Timer Ball! Whew.. that was hard..


----------



## 3DSfan134

Venice said:


> Just Caught Mewtwo with a Timer Ball! Whew.. that was hard..


That wasn't hard for me to catch that Pokemon. I caught it with a Ultra Ball. :3


----------



## oath2order

Got all the mega stones other than Blastoisinite and Venusaurite. I'm buying massive amounts of premier balls because it's a cheap way to raise style in Lumiose


----------



## Venn

I hate caves. All I wanted was the Shadow Ball TM in that mine cave and almost every step was a wild pokemon.
I just wanted to get there peacefully. Luckily for me, I had an escape rope.


----------



## oath2order

Of course the NPC in Battle Maison gets critical hits. I get critical hits once every ten thousand battles but this **** got two in the battle of course.


----------



## waddict

Venice said:


> I hate caves. All I wanted was the Shadow Ball TM in that mine cave and almost every step was a wild pokemon.
> I just wanted to get there peacefully. Luckily for me, I had an escape rope.



Ugh, I hate that!
I thought caves were made easier this gen, and boy was I proven wrong >_>
Still better than Route 13...


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Spoiler








This is why we can't have nice things. Putting it here so people are aware it's going to happen (and hoping nobody joins in). Perhaps everyone else could just boycott Wonder Trade for the day?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Nah.  I'll breed something more interesting (got my very first Phanpy on WT the other day, never seen another, so maybe I'll do a box of those and a few boxes of other things as well) and send as many out as possible that day.  That way maybe some of the Zubat will come my way so I can release the poor unwanted things into the wild.

ETA If anyone wants to join me in repel(hah!)ing Operation Zubat Storm, let me know.  Maybe we could change our Shout Out too.  To something like "We Shall Overcome".


----------



## Farobi

Suave_Spencer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18079
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things. Putting it here so people are aware it's going to happen (and hoping nobody joins in). Perhaps everyone else could just boycott Wonder Trade for the day?



From which website did this originate from?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

It's on Facebook and Reddit at least.  GameFAQs had it but it's been removed.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1478697322355751/
http://a0.reddit.com/r/pokemon/comments/1r9jwl/operation_zubat_storm/

According to the Facebook page they're doing it to mess with Bulbagarden's Wonder Trade Wednesday.


----------



## oath2order

That's ****in' awesome


----------



## Silversea

Amazing. At least it isn't a Luvdisc flood/tsunami. Crobat can have its uses.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Crobat can be awesome.  But your average 12 year old isn't going to be thinking that when they're sending out their latest Pikachu/Panpour/Bunnelby in hope of getting Xerneas/Moltres/Zapdos.  And people like me who try to send out high IV or interesting Pokes with no real expectation of getting anything back better than yet another Fletchling.  They're going to be thinking WT is a waste of time and boring.  I don't get it.  Reddit and other places are full of people moaning about WT being full of rubbish - so they're going to make the situation worse?  Does.not.compute.


----------



## Dr J

You guys may not want to wonder trade on the 4th.. apparently there's going to be a huge increase of the amount of zubats on wonder trade. I'll happilly take one zubat though, since crobat is awesome[can't wait to bring my tag-team pair into Y, plus the male is shiny from the pair x3].


----------



## oath2order

My Battle Chateau ranking is taking forever to increase


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

oath2order said:


> My Battle Chateau ranking is taking forever to increase



I feel you

I'm stuck at countess  i think idk , Every trainer i see I battle in there but NOPE


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm on Marchioness, so you do rank up. It takes a LONG time though.


----------



## Heir

It didn't take me that long to max rank in Battle Chateau...


----------



## Gingersnap

does anyone have a female mawile with perfect ivs in sp.def?
i cant find one in the friend safari ;;


----------



## Stevey Queen

Suave_Spencer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18079
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things. Putting it here so people are aware it's going to happen (and hoping nobody joins in). Perhaps everyone else could just boycott Wonder Trade for the day?



Be realistic. Nobody is actually gonna waste their time doing that. They won't even be able to see the results of their zubat wonder trading so they will get bored with the project, if they even bother, which they won't.

It was just a joke some fat 12 year old made because he got bored.


----------



## oath2order

LoveMcQueen said:


> It was just a joke some fat 12 year old made because he got bored.



Something tells me this thing annoys you a lot.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

LoveMcQueen said:


> Be realistic. Nobody is actually gonna waste their time doing that. They won't even be able to see the results of their zubat wonder trading so they will get bored with the project, if they even bother, which they won't.
> 
> It was just a joke some fat 12 year old made because he got bored.



This is an actual event happening on USGamersList forums. Scribbler might not appreciate you calling it a joke some fat 12 year old made.


----------



## Farobi

but that sorta event sux imo


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yeah, so I'm going to evolve my Zubats and train them.


----------



## Farobi

it'll be when i find out that zubats are just exchanging trainers 2/3 of the time LOOL


----------



## Scribbler397

Kippla said:


> This is an actual event happening on USGamersList forums. Scribbler might not appreciate you calling it a joke some fat 12 year old made.



It wasn't my idea, but I appreciate you defending me . I just thought it was would be fun to say I participated when a long time from now we say, "Remember that time we stormed wondertrade with zubats?" I saw it on fb, and then it was mentioned here, so I figured it might be fun to post. If LoveMcQueen doesn't want to participate, then he will just miss out on the fun!


----------



## Gingersnap

should i try iv breeding for a perfect one in defense?
i got a 31/31/x/x/31/31 adamant mawile and im not too sure


----------



## Silversea

Gingersnap said:


> should i try iv breeding for a perfect one in defense?
> i got a 31/31/x/x/31/31 adamant mawile and im not too sure



Mawile's biggest physical threats consist of earthquake (fairly common) and flare blitz (blaziken; common). So its up to you.

I imagine special attacks (especially fire) are of higher concern, not that you can get higher IV in that.


----------



## puppy

so after watching a bunch of competitive battling on youtube, ive decided im going to IV breed for and train all the pokemon with mega evolutions. i have so much respect rn


----------



## Jake

what sso bad about zubat???? it gets a lot of hate and i really dont understand why???


----------



## Silversea

Jake. said:


> what sso bad about zubat???? it gets a lot of hate and i really dont understand why???



Any pokemon that spams your screen whenever you walk through a cave is going to receive hate. Especially when you have played all the generations.


----------



## Jake

i have played every generation and i still don't see the problem with zubat???


----------



## CM Mark

Working on my second Elite Four team right now.


As it currently stands

Level 38 Galvantula
Thunderbolt
Electroweb
Electro Ball
Signal Beam

Level 36 Meowstic
Covet
Psyshock
Psybeam
Extrasensory

Level 37 Chesnaut
Bite
Rock Smash
Needle Arm
Seed Bomb

Level 37 Sharpedo
Scald
Crunch
Assurance
Ice Fang

Level 51 Sylveon
Draining Kiss
Swift
Moonblast
Dazzling Gleam

Level 55 Charizard (Mega)
Flamethrower
Flame Burst
Fire Fang
Wing Attack


----------



## Dr J

Jake. said:


> i have played every generation and i still don't see the problem with zubat???



Then you haven't had unlucky experiences in caves....


----------



## CM Mark

Jinjiro said:


> Then you haven't had unlucky experiences in caves....



Zubat > Tentacool

I'll use Zubat and its evolutions, I will never use a Tentacool or Tentacruel except to fill my Pokedex


----------



## Dr J

CM Mark said:


> Zubat > Tentacool
> 
> I'll use Zubat and its evolutions, I will never use a Tentacool or Tentacruel except to fill my Pokedex



I love my shiny tentacruel. Squishy is awesome. Don't dis her.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

CM Mark said:


> Zubat > Tentacool
> 
> I'll use Zubat and its evolutions, I will never use a Tentacool or Tentacruel except to fill my Pokedex



Yep. Never used a Crobat until Pokemon XD, fell in love with the thing and now Zubat's are okay in my book. Still waiting for a moment like that with Tentacool.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Tentacruel is pretty strong in comp


----------



## Touko

omg this espurr trainer video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmDET1TGi_E


----------



## Venn

Silversea said:


> Any pokemon that spams your screen whenever you walk through a cave is going to receive hate. Especially when you have played all the generations.



I don't hate the pokemon in the cave, I just hate the spamming in the caves.


----------



## puppy

all you people have to do is use a repel though


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Those were the days... stuck and lost in that dratted cave in Yellow with half my team fainted, the other half poisoned, no healing items left, no Escape Rope - and the never-ending stream of "wild Zubat appeared".  Ugh.


----------



## Dr J

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Those were the days... stuck and lost in that dratted cave in Yellow with half my team fainted, the other half poisoned, no healing items left, no Escape Rope - and the never-ending stream of "wild Zubat appeared".  Ugh.



Repel has run out. A swarm of angry zubats has appeared!


----------



## Venn

So happy right now!
I recieved a Tirtouga from the Fossil Place, after finding the fossil in the cave, along with Old Amber, Plume Fossil, or and Claw Fossil.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Venice said:


> So happy right now!
> I recieved a Tirtouga from the Fossil Place, after finding the fossil in the cave, along with Old Amber, Plume Fossil, or and Claw Fossil.



You can get all the 4th, 5th and 6th Gen fossils (plus Old Amber). X has the 3rd Gen fossils and Y has the other two 1st Gen ones. I still need to finish X so I can get the last two I'm missing.

Edit: I always put my extra fossils on Wonder Trade after reviving them. I'm sure people would be happy to get those rather than Fletchling etc..


----------



## Gingersnap

I just bred a Noibat with 31/31/x/31/31/31 is that good or not?


----------



## Scribbler397

Gingersnap said:


> I just bred a Noibat with 31/31/x/31/31/31 is that good or not?



A Noivern usually needs its defense.


----------



## Music_123

never mind


----------



## Silversea

Scribbler397 said:


> A Noivern usually needs its defense.



Agreed, it's going to get really hurt by outrage and icicle spear otherwise.


----------



## Scribbler397

I have been breeding adamant guts larvitar with the spread 31/31/31/xx/31/31. Just double checking that that is the right spread and nature. According to my research it is, but thought I would get a second opinion.


----------



## Kurugaya

Silversea said:


> Agreed, it's going to get really hurt by outrage and icicle spear otherwise.



Defense IVs or not, it wouldn't survive either of these attacks from any notable users of those moves anyway. It needs them for taking strong neutral hits that would otherwise put it out of commission after SR, rather than to take super effective ones.



Scribbler397 said:


> I have been breeding adamant guts larvitar with the spread 31/31/31/xx/31/31. Just double checking that that is the right spread and nature. According to my research it is, but thought I would get a second opinion.



Yup, you did well. That'll be a fine Tyranitar one day.


----------



## Scribbler397

Kurugaya said:


> Defense IVs or not, it wouldn't survive either of these attacks from any notable users of those moves anyway. It needs them for taking strong neutral hits that would otherwise put it out of commission after SR, rather than to take super effective ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you did well. That'll be a fine Tyranitar one day.



Thanks! That is good to hear. Especially since I have 5 of them right now.


----------



## Silversea

Kurugaya said:


> Defense IVs or not, it wouldn't survive either of these attacks from any notable users of those moves anyway. It needs them for taking strong neutral hits that would otherwise put it out of commission after SR, rather than to take super effective ones.



Doesn't anyone use Reflect these days?


----------



## Scribbler397

Silversea said:


> Doesn't anyone use Reflect these days?



I don't because during my testing, by the time my opponent got a reflect in, I had already lowered the pokemon's hp enough to ko them next turn.


----------



## Midoriya

Scribbler397 said:


> I don't because during my testing, by the time my opponent got a reflect in, I had already lowered the pokemon's hp enough to ko them next turn.



So you KO'ed them in two turns?

You're making it sound like it takes awhile to set up a Reflect when a Reflect only takes one turn.


----------



## Kurugaya

Silversea said:


> Doesn't anyone use Reflect these days?



The only time when I do, and where I see it used frequently, is in doubles. It's a great move and very useful when you're using a frail set-up sweeper that needs an extra turn to get started, or just as general utility, but unless I really need an Espeon or a Prankster on my team I can't be really be bothered with it. There are simply other options that I would rather integrate on my team.


----------



## Zeiro

I'm looking for a Protean Froakie with a good nature.


----------



## Scribbler397

Riley said:


> So you KO'ed them in two turns?
> 
> You're making it sound like it takes awhile to set up a Reflect when a Reflect only takes one turn.



In doubles, you see a lot of Klefki that use reflect first turn. My mega-khan uses earthquake once or twice when they aren't holding air balloon, and I can two hit them or sometimes even ohko. If they do have the balloon, fake out takes care of that first turn, and they flinch. Then I finish up with Earthquake turn two.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reizo-Trepe said:


> I'm looking for a Protean Froakie with a good nature.



I have TONS of timid Protean Froakie. Most have a couple of perfect IVs as well. 

What are you offering?


----------



## KarlaKGB

I use a dual screens Espeon in one of my teams, as it has two Pokemon that need to set up.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Do you guys remember that method of spam-leveling with the DayCare? I've been using that to get some nice, high leveled Pokemon with my old latch hook. So far, I only have 2 level 75 Meowstic (both male and female) and one level 56 Japanese Gourgeist that I got through Wonder Trade. It was probably bred considering it was level 1. Pretty useful method.


----------



## Gingersnap

I've been running this team on showdown for a day or two and I think it might need a rating...


Spoiler



Azumarill @ Leftovers
Ability: Huge Power
EVs: 252 Atk / 252 HP / 4 SAtk
Lonely Nature
- Aqua Jet
- Superpower
- Play Rough
- Scald

Excadrill @ Air Balloon
Ability: Mold Breaker
EVs: 252 Atk / 252 HP / 4 SDef
Adamant Nature
- Earthquake
- Rapid Spin
- Rock Slide
- Swords Dance

Chandelure @ Life Orb
Ability: Flame Body
EVs: 252 Spd / 252 SAtk / 4 SDef
Timid Nature
- Shadow Ball
- Energy Ball
- Heat Wave
- Psychic

Kangaskhan (F) @ Kangaskhanite
Ability: Scrappy
EVs: 252 Atk / 252 HP / 4 SDef
Adamant Nature
- Earthquake
- Return
- Shadow Claw
- Power-Up Punch

Scolipede @ Black Sludge
Ability: Speed Boost
EVs: 252 Spd / 248 HP / 8 Atk
Jolly Nature
- Baton Pass
- Megahorn
- Swords Dance
- Substitute

Greninja @ King's Rock
Ability: Protean
EVs: 252 Spd / 252 SAtk / 4 HP
Timid Nature
- Dark Pulse
- Spikes
- Hydro Pump
- Ice Beam


----------



## Zeiro

Scribbler397 said:


> I have TONS of timid Protean Froakie. Most have a couple of perfect IVs as well.
> 
> What are you offering?


I can't really offer much since I don't IV breed or Shiny hunt. I guess I could offer Y-exclusives?


----------



## 3DSfan134

Gingersnap said:


> I've been running this team on showdown for a day or two and I think it might need a rating...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Azumarill @ Leftovers
> Ability: Huge Power
> EVs: 252 Atk / 252 HP / 4 SAtk
> Lonely Nature
> - Aqua Jet
> - Superpower
> - Play Rough
> - Scald
> 
> Excadrill @ Air Balloon
> Ability: Mold Breaker
> EVs: 252 Atk / 252 HP / 4 SDef
> Adamant Nature
> - Earthquake
> - Rapid Spin
> - Rock Slide
> - Swords Dance
> 
> Chandelure @ Life Orb
> Ability: Flame Body
> EVs: 252 Spd / 252 SAtk / 4 SDef
> Timid Nature
> - Shadow Ball
> - Energy Ball
> - Heat Wave
> - Psychic
> 
> Kangaskhan (F) @ Kangaskhanite
> Ability: Scrappy
> EVs: 252 Atk / 252 HP / 4 SDef
> Adamant Nature
> - Earthquake
> - Return
> - Shadow Claw
> - Power-Up Punch
> 
> Scolipede @ Black Sludge
> Ability: Speed Boost
> EVs: 252 Spd / 248 HP / 8 Atk
> Jolly Nature
> - Baton Pass
> - Megahorn
> - Swords Dance
> - Substitute
> 
> Greninja @ King's Rock
> Ability: Protean
> EVs: 252 Spd / 252 SAtk / 4 HP
> Timid Nature
> - Dark Pulse
> - Spikes
> - Hydro Pump
> - Ice Beam


Hmm.....team looks good, I'll say a 8/10 rating. But first, please try to remove Chandelure okay?


----------



## Silversea

Mega kangakhan is pretty intense isn't it? That thing does really well.


----------



## Scribbler397

Silversea said:


> Mega kangakhan is pretty intense isn't it? That thing does really well.



I LOVE mega-khan! Working on breeding perfect iv ones right now. Got a 2 iv khan the other night over wonder trade that I am breeding with a 5 iv larvitar. I have gotten imperfect 5 iv ones, but no perfect ones yet.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Where do you find the HM rock smash? I swear I missed it somewhere... -.-


----------



## Farobi

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Where do you find the HM rock smash? I swear I missed it somewhere... -.-



In Ambrette Town. You have to talk to someone to get it though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mega-Kangaskhan rules the Super Singles Battle Maison. Js.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Farobi said:


> In Ambrette Town. You have to talk to someone to get it though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Mega-Kangaskhan rules the Super Singles Battle Maison. Js.



Thank you. First person I talked to gave it to me :3


----------



## Kurugaya

Gingersnap said:


> I've been running this team on showdown for a day or two and I think it might need a rating..



Suggestions in spoiler:



Spoiler



Azumarill @ Sitrus Berry
Ability: Huge Power
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 Def
Adamant Nature
- Aqua Jet
- Superpower
- Play Rough
- Belly Drum / Waterfall

This set seems to work best for your team. While having Scald is certainly nice, Azumarill doesn't really have the stats to make good use of it so I replaced it with Belly Drum. The occassional burn isn't really worth using it, especially when you would rather make use of Huge Power - The defense drop coming from a Lonely nature when using Scald also doesn't benefit it in the slightest. This set can work as late-game cleaner when most things resistant to Aqua Jet have been gotten rid of. Another option would be to run Waterfall over Belly Drum and slap a Choice Band on it for more immediate power with the lack of set-up. Sitrus Berry over Leftovers because it works better with this set and gives you enough bulk to survive a hit after Drumming.

Excadrill @ Air Balloon
Ability: Mold Breaker
EVs: 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spd
Adamant Nature
- Earthquake
- Rapid Spin
- Rock Slide
- Swords Dance

Not much to change here, the set is pretty solid. I had the pleasure to try both variants of Excadrill, and in the end I've settled for max speed myself in order to spin faster and get rid of Rotom without complications, although that may be unnecessary if you intend to keep Scolipede on your team. Bulky Excadrill isn't all that bulky when it comes down to it given its lackluster defenses aside from HP.

Chandelure @ Choice Scarf
Ability: Flash Fire
EVs: 252 SAtk / 4 SDef / 252 Spd
Timid Nature
- Shadow Ball
- Energy Ball
- Fire Blast
- Trick / Hidden Power [Ice/Rock]

I've changed the ability to Flash Fire, so that this way, it can switch into Fire Blasts directed at Excadrill or Scolipede. Talking about Fire Blast, I've opted for that instead of Heat Wave since the drop in accuracy from Heat Wave isn't really worth the mention and it simply does more damage. Trick over Psychic because it has redundant coverage with Shadow Ball and can help you deal with annoying stallers such as Blissey. The item has been changed to Choice Scarf because Chandelure needs the extra speed to get past most things. 

Kangaskhan (F) @ Kangaskhanite
Ability: Scrappy
EVs: 12 HP / 252 Atk / 244 Spd
Adamant Nature
- Fake Out
- Sucker Punch / Crunch
- Return / Body Slam
- Power-Up Punch

Slight moveset and spread changes. Fake Out hits like a truck from this thing and together with Sucker Punch gives it the option to get rid of things that would otherwise outspeed and kill it. Highly predictable however, as well as Gengar bait, so take my suggestion at your own risk. Sometimes it is better to stay un-evolved so that you can hit the predicted Ghost switch-in, or swap to Chandelure yourself when you're expecting it.

Scolipede @ Black Sludge
Ability: Speed Boost
EVs: 248 HP / 8 Atk / 252 Spd
Jolly Nature
- Baton Pass
- Megahorn
- Swords Dance
- Substitute

It's hard for me to consider Baton Pass as viable when it is easily stopped dead in the tracks. Your team is currently missing something to set-up Stealth Rocks and a reliable tank. My suggestion here would be to swap out Scolipede entirely for something like Ferrothorn since you're already running Chandelure and Azumarill to cover its weaknesses. If you would rather keep Scolipede, you should drop something for Espeon or Xatu to make use of opposing hazards and have an answer to T-Wave, Burn, you call it.

Greninja @ Life Orb
Ability: Protean
EVs: 4 HP / 252 SAtk / 252 Spd
Timid Nature
- Dark Pulse
- Spikes
- Hydro Pump
- Ice Beam

The only thing I deliberately changed here was the item. Kings Rocks usefulness depends solely luck, whereas the +30% from Life Orb can make a huge difference when you need to KO a specific threat. Greninja doesn't have the tendency to stay on the field for too long either so the recoil shouldn't be too off-putting. Other options you could consider include U-Turn and Shadow Sneak if you intend to use him more as a Spikes setter and less as fast revenge killer, but there are usually better options for a dedicated build so it's fine.


----------



## Gingersnap

Thanks for the advice! I actually changed my team around completely and it seems to be working very well. I won't go into details but I have Togekiss, Donphan, Talonflame, Greninja, Gengar, and Rotom W.
Anyone have a Rocky Helmet they're not using?


----------



## ninja_angel007

*Deleted Pokemon Y*

I'm mad at myself; I was uploading some pics from my SD card-the same card that had my digital copy of Pokemon Y (which included a *FEMALE* Charmeleon, a white Flabebe [the first Flabebe that I saw], and others). Like I said, I was uploading pics and I saw a suspicious-looking file on the card that was titled with random numbers and letters. Being cautious, I deleted the entire file and continued to upload pics. Afterwards, I put the SD card back into my 3DS and couldn't find Pokemon Y on the main screen ANYWHERE. 
Long story short, I deleted my copy of Pokemon Y.    D:


----------



## Midoriya

ninja_angel007 said:


> I'm mad at myself; I was uploading some pics from my SD card-the same card that had my digital copy of Pokemon Y (which included a *FEMALE* Charmeleon, a white Flabebe [the first Flabebe that I saw], and others). Like I said, I was uploading pics and I saw a suspicious-looking file on the card that was titled with random numbers and letters. Being cautious, I deleted the entire file and continued to upload pics. Afterwards, I put the SD card back into my 3DS and couldn't find Pokemon Y on the main screen ANYWHERE.
> Long story short, I deleted my copy of Pokemon Y.    D:




This is why I usually only buy physical video games and not digital.

EDIT: I guess it all depends on what type of person you are though.  I probably have a chance of losing my physical copy because I tend to misplace IRL things sometimes without knowing.  I don't upload pics so I guess physical works for me.


----------



## satix

I managed to complete my shiny team today! Anyone else had luck with shinies lately?


----------



## Venn

Finally got all the TM's in game except the BM ones. That's going to take a long time.
I wouldn't mind it if I got money or experience for it, instead of the BP point.


----------



## puppy

i just finished breeding for the perfect charmander, but since the dratini i used to breed it is japanese, i kind of want to keep breeding for a shiny..... but the amount of time it will take ughhh


----------



## Scribbler397

puppy said:


> i just finished breeding for the perfect charmander, but since the dratini i used to breed it is japanese, i kind of want to keep breeding for a shiny..... but the amount of time it will take ughhh



Keep breeding! You can breed more perfect charmanders and trade them. 

Btw, if you have any 4 IV or Impefect 5 IV females, I would like to trade for them. I can offer tbt bells, quad larvitars and quad kangaskhans (all have righ nature and ability).

EDIT: By quad I mean 4 IV. A lot of people that I know call them quad, and 5 IV one quints.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I asked this a while ago, but I didn't get a proper answer, so...

If you reset your game and you get a new GSID, how do you delete the old one and register the new one on your PGL account?


----------



## Scribbler397

DeviousCrossing said:


> I asked this a while ago, but I didn't get a proper answer, so...
> 
> If you reset your game and you get a new GSID, how do you delete the old one and register the new one on your PGL account?



I have been wondering this too. Have you tried contacting the pokemon company?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Found this online:

"My game save has been accidentally deleted. I want to change the Game Sync ID to the newly issued one and link with the game. Can I continue to use the original PGL user history? 

Unfortunately, while it is possible to delete the original Game Sync ID, you cannot link the original Pok?mon Global Link (PGL) user history to the newly issued Game Sync ID. 

In order to delete your Game Sync ID, we would need to confirm your registration. Please provide the following information by submitting a question at support.pokemon.com:
- Trainer Club account username
- PGL nickname
- Registered DOB, starting with the year
- The country you live in
- Current Game Card in use
- Currently registered Game Sync ID

When deletion of the registered Game Sync ID is completed, we will reply to your question. Then please register your new Game Sync ID."


----------



## radical6

hugh deserves more love. why does everyone hate hugh. i love hugh. hugh is my boyfriend. hugh is real. hugh is the best rival out of them all. i do not want calam as my rival. i want another hugh. bri ng back hugh.


----------



## Midoriya

tsundere said:


> hugh deserves more love. why does everyone hate hugh. i love hugh. hugh is my boyfriend. hugh is real. hugh is the best rival out of them all. i do not want calam as my rival. i want another hugh. bri ng back hugh.



I have to agree, Hugh was a really good rival in the way his story was portrayed and how he fought.  We need another Hugh in the future.


----------



## radical6

Riley said:


> I have to agree, Hugh was a really good rival in the way his story was portrayed and how he fought.  We need another Hugh in the future.


hugh is amazing. hugh is hardworking. and he cares about pokemon. and he cares about his family and wants to make his lil sis happy again. if you hate hugh then i dont know what to say to you.; hugh is the sweetest rival ever. hes the best rival. he beats calam/serena (idk her name) by a longshot. they are boring and dont have a personality at all smh


----------



## Thunder

didn't care for hugh


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Scribbler397 said:


> I have been wondering this too. Have you tried contacting the pokemon company?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Found this online:
> 
> "My game save has been accidentally deleted. I want to change the Game Sync ID to the newly issued one and link with the game. Can I continue to use the original PGL user history?
> 
> Unfortunately, while it is possible to delete the original Game Sync ID, you cannot link the original Pok?mon Global Link (PGL) user history to the newly issued Game Sync ID.
> 
> In order to delete your Game Sync ID, we would need to confirm your registration. Please provide the following information by submitting a question at support.pokemon.com:
> - Trainer Club account username
> - PGL nickname
> - Registered DOB, starting with the year
> - The country you live in
> - Current Game Card in use
> - Currently registered Game Sync ID
> 
> When deletion of the registered Game Sync ID is completed, we will reply to your question. Then please register your new Game Sync ID."


Okay, I'll try that next time I go back to PGL. Thanks!

- - -Post Merge- - -

Eh, Hugh's nice but Barry was better.


----------



## Zeiro

Best rival ever is Wally. Everyone else sucks.


----------



## radical6

Reizo said:


> Best rival ever is Wally. Everyone else sucks.


ugly and boring



DeviousCrossing said:


> Eh, Hugh's nice but Barry was better.


barry was annoying 



Thunder said:


> didn't care for hugh



youre trash. trash who dont like hugh dont deserve anything. hugh is god


----------



## Midoriya

tsundere said:


> ugly and boring
> 
> 
> barry was annoying
> 
> 
> 
> youre trash. trash who dont like hugh dont deserve anything. hugh is god




What my responses would be exactly for all of those rivals.


----------



## Stevey Queen

You know what they need to do with the daily post game rival battles? They need to change their parties occasionally because post games get boring when you do the same stuff over and over again. I can never make my dream teams because I always get bored from having so little to do and repeating the same battles. Pokemon needs like DLC extra adventures to be released to keep things interesting.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

LoveMcQueen said:


> You know what they need to do with the daily post game rival battles? They need to change their parties occasionally because post games get boring when you do the same stuff over and over again. I can never make my dream teams because I always get bored from having so little to do and repeating the same battles. Pokemon needs like DLC extra adventures to be released to keep things interesting.



I wish the restaurants didn't always have the same Pokemon. Same with the Battle Chateau. It'd make it much more interesting.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Suave_Spencer said:


> I wish the restaurants didn't always have the same Pokemon. Same with the Battle Chateau. It'd make it much more interesting.


I know right? And also with the story. They should put like a twist or something more fun to keep playing the story so that it could be longer than how long they gave us to complete the game.


----------



## Chromie

Just wait for Pok?mon Z. Then we get all the extra content at the end the way it's always been.


----------



## puppy

i just bred a shiny charmander with perfect IVs in everything except attack and special attack
im kinda bummed because i really wanted it to have perfect IVs in one of those (preferably special)
im going to keep breeding, but if i give up before i get a better shiny charmander im just going to use it

if i DO get a better one, i'll trade it for something good


----------



## Silversea

I wish pokemon in the maison and institute were recorded in the pokedex. I want to see virizion, landorus and milotic's 3d models better :c


----------



## Venn

Institute?

I rather agree with the Cafe/Restaurant. It's the same thing over and over again, it really gets boring when you're just training your pokemon. But I'm on a break and going to try to gather some Battle Points for the rest of TM's I'm missing?


----------



## puppy

ok im just going to use this imperfect shiny charmander then....

im going to train a not shiny w/ the perfect IVs too to compare


----------



## Zeiro

tsundere said:


> ugly and boring


BUT HIS STORY WAS SO SAAD


----------



## Silversea

Venice said:


> Institute?
> 
> I rather agree with the Cafe/Restaurant. It's the same thing over and over again, it really gets boring when you're just training your pokemon. But I'm on a break and going to try to gather some Battle Points for the rest of TM's I'm missing?




Yes, the Battle Institute in Lumiose City.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Anyone would like to give me recommendations for a christmas-related Pokemon team for X and Y? And also, did anyone saved in Snowbelle City becuase today is going to be the month of Christmas?


----------



## Silversea

3DSfan134 said:


> Anyone would like to give me recommendations for a christmas-related Pokemon team for X and Y? And also, did anyone saved in Snowbelle City becuase today is going to be the month of Christmas?



I'd say:

Froslass
Cryogonal
Delibird
Beartic


Ice types, yeah.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Silversea said:


> I'd say:
> 
> Froslass
> Cryogonal
> Delibird
> Beartic
> 
> 
> Ice types, yeah.


Thanks. But I was looking for a team that has 6 Pokemon and it's also has to be christmas related.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

3DSfan134 said:


> Anyone would like to give me recommendations for a christmas-related Pokemon team for X and Y? And also, did anyone saved in Snowbelle City becuase today is going to be the month of Christmas?



Sawsbuck, Abomasnow, Delibird, Sneasel (idk it seems naughty) that snowflake one, Carbink...


----------



## Silversea

3DSfan134 said:


> Thanks. But I was looking for a team that has 6 Pokemon and it's also has to be christmas related.



And those mentioned aren't christmas related? Froslass is a perfect ice/jack frost cosplay.  Cryogonal is a snowflake.  Delibird has a santa sack, is red and white, and throws presents. Beartic is pretty wintery.


----------



## radical6

restarted my bw2 game just so i can see hugh again


----------



## Zeiro

tsundere said:


> restarted my bw2 game just so i can see hugh again


hugh is trash i hope u LOSE ur first battle with him


----------



## radical6

Reizo said:


> hugh is trash i hope u LOSE ur first battle with him



i would do anything for him even if it meant losing (((;


----------



## Silversea

Those who hate Hugh will appreciate this: http://tinyurl.com/mupn7fq


----------



## Zeiro

i dont exactly hate him because he's really cool but i guess im just butthurt over him not being one of playable characters

i HATE nate and rosa so much they have dull soul-less eyes and they look like they're 8


----------



## radical6

Reizo said:


> i dont exactly hate him because he's really cool but i guess im just butthurt over him not being one of playable characters
> 
> i HATE nate and rosa so much they have dull soul-less eyes and they look like they're 8


NATE AND ROSA R CUTE WTH R U TALKING ABOUT!!
also i like it better when rivals arent playable characters


----------



## Zeiro

oh pls they ain't got NOTHIN on hilda and hilbert


----------



## radical6

Reizo said:


> oh pls they ain't got NOTHIN on hilda and hilbert



HILDA AND HILBERT ARE UGLY NAMES


----------



## Zeiro

tsundere said:


> HILDA AND HILBERT ARE UGLY NAMES


I AGREE BUT THEIR JAPANESE NAMES ARE TOUKO AND TOUYA WHICH ARE MUCH CUTER


----------



## radical6

Reizo said:


> I AGREE BUT THEIR JAPANESE NAMES ARE TOUKO AND TOUYA WHICH ARE MUCH CUTER



BUT MEI AND KYOHEI > TOUKO AND TOUYA 
MEI AND KYOHEI ARE CUTER THAN TOUK AND TOUYA SRRY ITS A FACT


----------



## Silversea

All of the nostalgia.

http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/4/4d/PlayerCharactersGrouped.png

Never noticed Brendan and May were holding premier balls in the Emerald art before. What's that green ball Brendan is holding in Ruby/Sapphire art though?

Lucas and Dawn seem to have Repeat Balls.

And then Ethan and (Kris?) have that ball I forgot.


----------



## Zeiro

Silversea said:


> All of the nostalgia.
> 
> http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/4/4d/PlayerCharactersGrouped.png


love how nate and rosa are the only ones with soulless demon eyes. also nate has the grossest hair ever ew and just looks at those SHORTS oh my god fashion check on aisle NATE



Silversea said:


> Never noticed Brendan and May were holding premier balls in the Emerald art before. What's that green ball Brendan is holding in Ruby/Sapphire art though?


looks like a nest ball



Silversea said:


> And then Ethan and (Kris?) have that ball I forgot.


speed ball


----------



## radical6

i saw isabelle insult nates hair wow
also why do serena and calam look so dumb
lukas looks like a nerd lmao


----------



## Zeiro

tsundere said:


> i saw isabelle insult nates hair wow
> also why do serena and calam look so dumb
> lukas looks like a nerd lmao


calem looks dumb but serena is precious

lucas be throwing up gang signs


----------



## radical6

Reizo said:


> calem looks dumb but serena is precious
> 
> lucas be throwing up gang signs


calem has rly dumb hair it maes me laugh
serena is a cutie mmm mostly depending on her hair tho meh

hugh!! stop running from me whenever i kick ur butt!@@!! marry me


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Why do the rivals get to walk around without hats man. :/ And Serena is pretty cool.



> In The Games Department
> Pok?mon X & Y - Serial Code Event
> 
> It has been discovered that new copies of Pok?mon X & Pok?mon Y, bought in Wal-Mart in North Americ, will contain special serial codes. These Serial Codes are one-time use and allow for the download of a special Garchomp if you buy Pok?mon X or a special Scizor if you buy Pok?mon Y. This promotion lasts until June 30th 2014


WHAT THE HELL IS THIS NINTENDO OF AMERICA.


----------



## Zeiro

Tom said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS THIS NINTENDO OF AMERICA.


They did that with Pokemon B2 & W2 I think. You could get a code to receive one of three Sinnoh starters (Turtwig, Chimchar, Piplup) if you bought it at Wal-Mart. It's bull****, I know.

Also this comic is all too real.


----------



## Venn

I don't use the bikes, I use my rollerblades!

I just feel like I'm just sitting in the back eating popcorn while this "Rival War" is going on.
I'm not sure if I mentioned this, but my last game before X was FireRed... so I got nothing to say here


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Seriously, Nintendo of America? DO YOU JUST HATE THE PEOPLE WHO BOUGHT YOUR PRODUCTS ON THE RELEASE DATE?


----------



## Chikusho

Right I've bred two perfect Pokemon till now and I'm doing Rotom at the moment, and it only can breed with ditto right? any who I've been breeding these 

Rotom: x/x/31/31/31/31
Ditto: 31/x/x/31/x/x

Am I correct thinking eventually I should get a 31/x/31/31/31/31 Rotom soon?


----------



## Midoriya

I started a Pokemon Nuzlocke Challenge on Black & White 2, and I'll be posting updates regularly (Because I got tired of restarting my X & Y games after beating them, and got nostalgic from the rival discussion):



Spoiler



Trainer: Nuzlock
Gym Badges: 1

1. Snivy (Female) (Ivy) - level 13
Return
Vine Whip
Growth
Leer
Item - Oran Berry

RIP list:
1. Patrat (Male) (Watcher) - level 10

Heading to Virbank City soon.


----------



## Zeiro

This dude was playing Pokemon Red in class and was showing me all the MissingNo. he caught.


----------



## Ricardo

How many other people completed the Kalos Pokedex?

I did

- - - Post Merge - - -

And apparently this is the next big wondertrade thing


Spoiler:  OPERATION TWERK IT


----------



## CM Mark

Ricardo said:


> How many other people completed the Kalos Pokedex?
> 
> I did



I'm working on that right now.

current status

Central:  141
Coastal:  90
Mountain:  103
National: 370


----------



## Zeiro

> Pokemon X and Y Wondertrade Christmas!
> 
> Make kids starting their new games on Christmas happy by sending them some useful Pokemon or little items! You might get a Pokemon without use for you back, but someone somewhere will be really happy about the things you sent!
> 
> No one expects you to send your precious items. Please think back to when you were young and playing the games. How precious was a rare candy to a lot of us? Or how great would it be to get an Eevee that is holding a fire or water stone and can be evolved into Flareon or Vaporeon? Make them smile and reblog if you like this idea



this was on tumblr, its pretty awesome


----------



## Silversea

I am not going to try the kalos dex, lots of high level evolutions and stuff that will become annoying duplicates when transfer comes out.


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> this was on tumblr, its pretty awesome



"Keep in mind: Those are kids! They don't care about IV's, shinys, hidden abilities or your Mega Stones"

umm ***** please yes i do.
when i was a kid i did not care about rare candies or eevee's I cared about everYTHING THEY SAID NOT TO GIVE OUT????


----------



## Chromie

Jake. said:


> "Keep in mind: Those are kids! They don't care about IV's, shinys, hidden abilities or your Mega Stones"
> 
> umm ***** please yes i do.
> when i was a kid i did not care about rare candies or eevee's I cared about everYTHING THEY SAID NOT TO GIVE OUT????



**** man kids these days know a lot more about Pok?mon than I did then again we didn't have IV, EV, natures or abilities in R/B/Y!


----------



## oath2order

1) **** that, I hate children, I don't care if they enjoy the game or not.
2) What do you mean "children don't care about shinies" I'm pretty sure that if a child got shiny red Helioptile they'd be freaking out about how awesome it is.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Reizo said:


> this was on tumblr, its pretty awesome



I'm up for this.  I think it's a great idea.  My tradeouts will have high IVs though cos that's what I'm breeding for.  Got boxes and boxes of 3-to-5 perfect IV Charmander, which aren't that much use to people who got the game at launch but may be loved by people getting it for Christmas.  I'm aiming for a bunch of Bulbasaur and Squirtle as well.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Chikusho said:


> Right I've bred two perfect Pokemon till now and I'm doing Rotom at the moment, and it only can breed with ditto right? any who I've been breeding these
> 
> Rotom: x/x/31/31/31/31
> Ditto: 31/x/x/31/x/x
> 
> Am I correct thinking eventually I should get a 31/x/31/31/31/31 Rotom soon?



Yep, but it's like a 1 in 100 chance with that setup


----------



## puppy

I doubt children will b  doing much wonder trading anyway


----------



## Chikusho

KarlaKGB said:


> Yep, but it's like a 1 in 100 chance with that setup



ouch, looks like I'm going to need a ditto with more IV's


----------



## Venn

Reizo said:


> this was on tumblr, its pretty awesome



Perhaps I will give way a few extra's I got from breeding.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Reizo said:


> Pokemon X and Y Wondertrade Christmas!
> 
> Make kids starting their new games on Christmas happy by sending them some useful Pokemon or little items! You might get a Pokemon without use for you back, but someone somewhere will be really happy about the things you sent!
> 
> No one expects you to send your precious items. Please think back to when you were young and playing the games. How precious was a rare candy to a lot of us? Or how great would it be to get an Eevee that is holding a fire or water stone and can be evolved into Flareon or Vaporeon? Make them smile and reblog if you like this idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was on tumblr, its pretty awesome
Click to expand...

I'll be doing this, it's sort of like a secret santa but for Pokemon! Hopefully I'll give a kid a starter they don't have!


----------



## Stevey Queen

3DSfan134 said:


> Anyone would like to give me recommendations for a christmas-related Pokemon team for X and Y? And also, did anyone saved in Snowbelle City becuase today is going to be the month of Christmas?



Sawsbuck could be a reindeer and delibird is kinda like Santa. I can't think of any other Christmas themed pokemon so I would just choose cute ice pokemon for the rest. Omfg wait. Get snorlax to be santa.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

LoveMcQueen said:


> Sawsbuck could be a reindeer and delibird is kinda like Santa. I can't think of any other Christmas themed pokemon so I would just choose cute ice pokemon for the rest. Omfg wait. Get snorlax to be santa.



Abomasnow?  Kinda like a Christmas tree.  A _really angry_ Christmas tree.


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo said:


> this was on tumblr, its pretty awesome




I'll definitely do this.  Seems like a good idea.


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> 1) **** that, I hate children, I don't care if they enjoy the game or not.


Damn, who shat in your cereal this morning?


----------



## Silversea

Chikusho said:


> ouch, looks like I'm going to need a ditto with more IV's



Yeah good luck, good dittos are hard to come by. I don't even have one yet above 3 IVs.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Abomasnow?  Kinda like a Christmas tree.  A _really angry_ Christmas tree.



Omg that's a really good idea!


----------



## Silversea

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Abomasnow?  Kinda like a Christmas tree.  A _really angry_ Christmas tree.



Make sure its holding a Star Piece.


----------



## puppy

why can i NEVER identify zoroark

like, one time i was doing my thing in the battle maison when all of a sudden this steelix uses night slash and im like wait a minute steelix doesnt even learn night slash wtf
it still didnt occur to me that it was zoroark until i made the thing faint

and just now i was doing the maison stuff and a bastiodon managed to outspeed my mega charizard and i STILL DIDNT EVEN THINK ABOUT ZOROARK


----------



## Silversea

puppy said:


> why can i NEVER identify zoroark
> 
> like, one time i was doing my thing in the battle maison when all of a sudden this steelix uses night slash and im like wait a minute steelix doesnt even learn night slash wtf
> it still didnt occur to me that it was zoroark until i made the thing faint
> 
> and just now i was doing the maison stuff and a bastiodon managed to outspeed my mega charizard and i STILL DIDNT EVEN THINK ABOUT ZOROARK



Tell me about it. I get fooled all the time. 

Like today when a person sent out two venusaurs, I was mumbling about them cheating because you can't have duplicate pokemon. The first venusaur outsped my entire team which confused the hell out of me since it was using multiple moves (i.e. not Choice Scarf).  *Punches * Oh right, its a zoroark.


----------



## oath2order

Reizo said:


> Damn, who shat in your cereal this morning?



The little *****es who messed up my department at work. Also I just hate children.


----------



## Kyubixen

I'd of hated to go to school with you...


----------



## Chikusho

Silversea said:


> Yeah good luck, good dittos are hard to come by. I don't even have one yet above 3 IVs.



Lol, you serious?

Ditto friend safari makes getting a ditto easy as f***, Most of the Ditto's I've caught have 3 IV's and sometimes if I'm lucky 4.


----------



## Silversea

Chikusho said:


> Lol, you serious?
> 
> Ditto friend safari makes getting a ditto easy as f***, Most of the Ditto's I've caught have 3 IV's and sometimes if I'm lucky 4.



Well, the 17 dittos I caught recently all had 2 or 3 IVs. I'm pretty sure 4 is exceptional, or maybe my luck in IVs is equivalent to luck in shinies.


----------



## oath2order

Ohmygod I hope you guys in the Battle Chateau battle Viscountess Julia, who looks like a maid.

She's hysterical.

Before battle: "TARGET ACQUIRED. COMMENCING BATTLE."

Upon losing: "MISSION FAILED. ABORT ABORT"

After battle: "I WAS CREATED SOLELY TO DO BATTLE."

best character in the game

Some maids just want to watch the world burn. Then clean it up afterwards.


----------



## Silversea

Reminds me of that Black Belt, Reflection Cave I believe.


----------



## Midoriya

oath2order said:


> Ohmygod I hope you guys in the Battle Chateau battle Viscountess Julia, who looks like a maid.
> 
> She's hysterical.
> 
> Before battle: "TARGET ACQUIRED. COMMENCING BATTLE."
> 
> Upon losing: "MISSION FAILED. ABORT ABORT"
> 
> After battle: "I WAS CREATED SOLELY TO DO BATTLE."
> 
> best character in the game
> 
> Some maids just want to watch the world burn. Then clean it up afterwards.




I battled them as well.  It reminded me of the battle suit in the Looker missions.


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> The little *****es who messed up my department at work. Also I just hate children.


I work in retail as well and they ruin the toy aisle and candy aisle, but that's no reason to hate ALL of them. I blame their parents mostly. Don't you remember playing Pokemon when you were a kid?



oath2order said:


> Ohmygod I hope you guys in the Battle Chateau battle Viscountess Julia, who looks like a maid.
> 
> She's hysterical.
> 
> Before battle: "TARGET ACQUIRED. COMMENCING BATTLE."
> 
> Upon losing: "MISSION FAILED. ABORT ABORT"
> 
> After battle: "I WAS CREATED SOLELY TO DO BATTLE."
> 
> best character in the game
> 
> Some maids just want to watch the world burn. Then clean it up afterwards.


Yeah, I battled her. It was a bit creepy.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I used Zoroark to mess with people a while ago. It's fun making it something people think will be weak to Psychic.

Has anyone been using Super Training? I started yesterday (been playing more AC recently) and I found it much more fun than EV training the normal way. Plus you only have to keep track if the stat won't have 252. Unfortunately I trained a neutral nature Froakie. 
Think of using it for Battle Maison along with (Mega) Blaziken for single battles. Can anyone suggest someone who might be good to add to that team? Possibly support based?

Edit: This might become half of my online team too. Depends on who I decide on for that one. So other suggestions would be more than welcome.


----------



## RhinoK

Can someone evolve my Kadabra? It'd be appreciated. PM me


----------



## KarlaKGB

Suave_Spencer said:


> Has anyone been using Super Training? I started yesterday (been playing more AC recently) and I found it much more fun than EV training the normal way. Plus you only have to keep track if the stat won't have 252. Unfortunately I trained a neutral nature Froakie.
> 
> Edit: This might become half of my online team too. Depends on who I decide on for that one. So other suggestions would be more than welcome.



I find horde EV training to be much faster, but use Super Training to fine tune


----------



## Venn

> The Unova version of the Pok?mon Global Link retires soon.
> 
> The Unova version of the Pok?mon Global Link is winding down, and time is running out to tuck in your Pok?mon for one last trip to the Pok?mon Dream World. Beginning December 10, 2013, you?ll no longer be able to tuck in a Pok?mon from your Pok?mon Black Version, Pok?mon White Version, Pok?mon Black Version 2, or Pok?mon White Version 2 game. After December 10, you can wake up your Pok?mon only one more time. At that time, the C-Gear skin you?ve chosen will be the one that is kept in your game permanently?so choose wisely!
> 
> Be sure to use this time prior to December 10 to transfer all your Berries and items. You won?t be able to return to the Pok?mon Dream World after you wake up your Pok?mon after December 10th, so whatever you haven?t transferred will be gone for good.
> 
> You?ll be able to wake the Pok?mon you?ve tucked in on the Pok?mon Global Link until mid-January.


Heads Up, not sure if everyone knows.


----------



## RhinoK

Will  someone help me evolve my Kadabra?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I think I might just use normal Blaziken, rather than Mega. I was going to add Mega Aggron to my team, but I'm not far enough in X to be able to get Aggronite. I found an interesting moveset for it but it may have to wait. Still struggling to decide on what to put with Greninja and Blaziken, and if it should be support or tank or sweeper.


----------



## Venn

Anyone have a good move set for Chesnaught?
I feel like I messed his moves up or something.


----------



## Silversea

I don't use Horde EV training because I have to open up serebii every time I need to check what gives what, and I'm usually not with internet access.


----------



## puppy

horde ev training is the fastest way
with pokerus and the power items you can get like 50-60 EVs a horde

plus super training got really redundant for me
the game was only fun for a bit


----------



## Suave_Spencer

There are so many Trick Room users in the Battle Maison singles! I think I need to change up my team, they're all quite fast. Might bring in my Avalugg. A Gyro Ball/Avalanche from that should hurt most things.


----------



## Silversea

Suave_Spencer said:


> There are so many Trick Room users in the Battle Maison singles! I think I need to change up my team, they're all quite fast. Might bring in my Avalugg. A Gyro Ball/Avalanche from that should hurt most things.



Or just have a slow pokemon on your team, that would help.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Silversea said:


> Or just have a slow pokemon on your team, that would help.



It might require a complete rethink of my team. I'll do some more testing though. I've found that since every Trick Room user seems to be Psychic type, Greninja can switch into them and cause them problems with either U-Turn or Dark Pulse.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Edit nevermind


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Where can you find a Razor Claw? I need it to evolve my Sneasel. D:


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> Where can you find a Razor Claw? I need it to evolve my Sneasel. D:


I think it's somewhere between in that city I forgot what's-it's-name.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

DeviousCrossing said:


> Where can you find a Razor Claw? I need it to evolve my Sneasel. D:



Battle Maison prize is the only way I know of.

I'm wondering if Goodra/Avalugg would work as a special and physical wall duo. Avalugg is stupidly defensive even without EVs, and Goodra is almost as specially defensive. They also have pretty decent offensive stats.

Edit: I have an Lonely Anticipation Eevee with 31 IVs in HP and SpDef. Should I use it to breed some with better natures, and if so what should it be used for?
Also have 5 31IV Larvitar and Absol, both of which are just lacking a 31 in special attack. I love Wonder Trade sometimes.


----------



## puppy

3DSfan134 said:


> I think it's somewhere between in that city I forgot what's-it's-name.



wow that was helpful youve really done a service


----------



## oath2order

puppy said:


> wow that was helpful youve really done a service



Implying that you've done any better. Instead of criticizing someone's post, how about you answer the question?

Yeah, Bulbapedia says the only way is Battle Maison, sorry!


----------



## RhinoK

I know I'm probably asking too much, but could someone please evolve my Kadabra?


----------



## Venn

Do people breed high level pokemon if they caught one in the wild to get a Level 1.
I don't know why, but I feel like when I'm training them to level 70, Im not getting all good moves, so I'm breeding all my high level pokemon to get a level 1 so I can get all the moves possible. 

I rather not try to hunt to get heart scales.

And then the parents will have to be.. either released or sent in the the wonder trade.

Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Venice said:


> Do people breed high level pokemon if they caught one in the wild to get a Level 1.
> I don't know why, but I feel like when I'm training them to level 70, Im not getting all good moves, so I'm breeding all my high level pokemon to get a level 1 so I can get all the moves possible.
> 
> I rather not try to hunt to get heart scales.
> 
> And then the parents will have to be.. either released or sent in the the wonder trade.
> 
> Does anyone else do this?



Only if I'm using them for online/Battle Maison purposes. However I keep getting awesome level 1 Japanese Pokemon with near perfect IVs and/or hidden abilities from Wonder Trade. I have lots of spares from breeding so I put those in and check what comes back.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Venice said:


> Do people breed high level pokemon if they caught one in the wild to get a Level 1.
> I don't know why, but I feel like when I'm training them to level 70, Im not getting all good moves, so I'm breeding all my high level pokemon to get a level 1 so I can get all the moves possible.
> 
> I rather not try to hunt to get heart scales.
> 
> And then the parents will have to be.. either released or sent in the the wonder trade.
> 
> Does anyone else do this?



Heart scales are easy to find. Go fishing with an old rod on Route 8, take a Pokemon with Thief (TM move). You only find luvdisc with old rod, and many of them will be holding a heart scale. If you get a Pokemon like Gothorita with ability Frisk, you can even see if they're holding something. Gothorita can also learn Thief.


----------



## puppy

oath2order said:


> Implying that you've done any better. Instead of criticizing someone's post, how about you answer the question?
> 
> Yeah, Bulbapedia says the only way is Battle Maison, sorry!


it had been answered and w/e
im so over this anyway


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Venice said:


> Do people breed high level pokemon if they caught one in the wild to get a Level 1.
> I don't know why, but I feel like when I'm training them to level 70, Im not getting all good moves, so I'm breeding all my high level pokemon to get a level 1 so I can get all the moves possible.
> 
> I rather not try to hunt to get heart scales.
> 
> And then the parents will have to be.. either released or sent in the the wonder trade.
> 
> Does anyone else do this?



I'm the same way. Someone gave me a lv. 40 Talonfalme that knew flamethrower but I still trained up my lv. 1 from wonder trade.
Also, what do the little shapes indicate under the pokemon's profile? Like the ones that are filled in?


----------



## Omfa

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I'm the same way. Someone gave me a lv. 40 Talonfalme that knew flamethrower but I still trained up my lv. 1 from wonder trade.
> Also, what do the little shapes indicate under the pokemon's profile? Like the ones that are filled in?
> 
> View attachment 19499



Those shapes are filled in by the user who have the Poke. They are usually used to fill in IVs they are perfect in, but I doubt your Minccino is 6 IVs.


Anyone know if any new Pokemon has gotten banned from OU by Smogon? Last I heard was Deoxys-N and Mega Blaziken.


----------



## puppy

Omfa said:


> Anyone know if any new Pokemon has gotten banned from OU by Smogon? Last I heard was Deoxys-N and Mega Blaziken.


i know mega gengar was,

though i still dont get why


----------



## Omfa

puppy said:


> i know mega gengar was,
> 
> though i still dont get why


They banned Mega Gengar? Was it because of Perish Song, Protect, Sub abuse?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

puppy said:


> i know mega gengar was,
> 
> though i still dont get why



Mostly because Shadow Tag allows it to prevent something that the rest of your team cannot deal with from escaping and dispatch it.
They've also pretty much instabanned anything that was banned in B/W.


----------



## Omfa

At least Mega Khan is untouched. Mega Khan was way better imo. I don't understand why Mega Khan survived longer then Mega Gengar. Parental Bond > Shadow Tag.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Omfa said:


> At least Mega Khan is untouched. Mega Khan was way better imo. I don't understand why Mega Khan survived longer then Mega Gengar. Parental Bond > Shadow Tag.



They've already banned Moody, Mega Khan ("KHAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!.. anyway) is not safe.


----------



## Omfa

Suave_Spencer said:


> They've already banned Moody, Mega Khan ("KHAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!.. anyway) is not safe.


He probably will get a ban, later this Gen. He's just way too balanced. Only weak to one type, bulky, not affected by subs and PUP being an attacking Swords Dance. If he survives from becoming Uber this gen, I'll be very surprised.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

oath2order said:


> Yeah, Bulbapedia says the only way is Battle Maison, sorry!



This should be easy then, lol. Oh and it's fine! :3


----------



## oath2order

I'll competitive battle with whatever I want. I just won't be battling via Smogon then >.>


----------



## Omfa

oath2order said:


> I'll competitive battle with whatever I want. I just won't be battling via Smogon then >.>



Nobody will battle someone who doesn't go by Smogon, so good luck with that.


----------



## RhinoK

Will anyone evolve my Kadabra? I have 4 IV Abra's I'll give you if you do; in HP, Sp Atk, Sp Def, Speed


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

RhinoK, I'll evolve your Kadabra, if you'll evolve mine.  FC is 3866-8422-0588.

Incidentally, although my FS is boring (Bug, includes Pinsir), I'd be happy to add anyone who wants to add me.  PM me.


----------



## puppy

RhinoK said:


> Will anyone evolve my Kadabra? I have 4 IV Abra's I'll give you if you do; in HP, Sp Atk, Sp Def, Speed


i will help you. i dont need the abra though i'll do it for free

oh beat to the punch


----------



## RhinoK

Dizzi I've messaged you my FC, but if you didnt see it, 2793 0582 3273

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey puppy, thanks anyway. If you want, I'll add you so we could battle sometime perhaps


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Omfa said:


> Nobody will battle someone who doesn't go by Smogon, so good luck with that.



Which is ridiculous honestly. I'd love to watch Smogon crumble.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Thanks RhinoK, been wanting to evolve that thing for agees!


----------



## Omfa

Tom said:


> Which is ridiculous honestly. I'd love to watch Smogon crumble.



It's for the greater good. Nobody would want to face Double Team spammers.


----------



## RhinoK

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Thanks RhinoK, been wanting to evolve that thing for agees!


So have I! Thank you, I can get into battling with this beast now!


----------



## Scribbler397

I prefer to battle with the vcg rules instead of going by smogon rules. What is the point of battling by their rules if they won't do you any good in a competition?

On that note, I am hosting a tournament tomorrow using the vcg '14 rules. You guys are welcome to play too, if you want. Here is a link: http://forums.usgamerslist.com/grou...okemon-x-and-y-battle-league-tournament-dec-8


----------



## Omfa

Scribbler397 said:


> I prefer to battle with the vcg rules instead of going by smogon rules. What is the point of battling by their rules if they won't do you any good in a competition?
> 
> On that note, I am hosting a tournament tomorrow using the vcg '14 rules. You guys are welcome to play too, if you want. Here is a link: http://forums.usgamerslist.com/grou...okemon-x-and-y-battle-league-tournament-dec-8


Smogon rules are simply better, in my opinion. The banned Pokes are often voted by the people who battle with/against them. Their whole forum is dedicated to math for crying out loud. xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Omfa said:


> It's for the greater good. Nobody would want to face Double Team spammers.



I'd hardly call scum the greater good, but nobody does want to face that.


----------



## puppy

RhinoK said:


> Dizzi I've messaged you my FC, but if you didnt see it, 2793 0582 3273
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey puppy, thanks anyway. If you want, I'll add you so we could battle sometime perhaps


i would love to battle, so i'll add you anyway


----------



## oath2order

Omfa said:


> Nobody will battle someone who doesn't go by Smogon, so good luck with that.



Really? Nobody in the entire world?


----------



## Scribbler397

oath2order said:


> Really? Nobody in the entire world?



I will.


----------



## Omfa

oath2order said:


> Really? Nobody in the entire world?



You knew what I meant.


----------



## oath2order

Omfa said:


> You knew what I meant.



No, I didn't.


----------



## Omfa

oath2order said:


> No, I didn't.



So, you have never heard of a thing called "over exaggeration"? Replace "Nobody" in my post with "most". It's not really hard to understand.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Honestly, I don't like Smogon, so them banning a Pokemon wouldn't effect me in any way at all.

- - -Post Merge- - -

Also, GameFreak and GameStop needs to distribute more Event Pokemon. Because it's annoying how there's only one Wifi event and the rest are all Serial Code events that they should've thought of at launch. T_T


----------



## Scribbler397

DeviousCrossing said:


> Honestly, I don't like Smogon, so them banning a Pokemon wouldn't effect me in any way at all.
> 
> - - -Post Merge- - -
> 
> Also, GameFreak and GameStop needs to distribute more Event Pokemon. Because it's annoying how there's only one Wifi event and the rest are all Serial Code events that they should've thought of at launch. T_T



I agree with both


----------



## Trent the Paladin

DeviousCrossing said:


> Honestly, I don't like Smogon, so them banning a Pokemon wouldn't effect me in any way at all.
> 
> - - -Post Merge- - -
> 
> Also, GameFreak and GameStop needs to distribute more Event Pokemon. Because it's annoying how there's only one Wifi event and the rest are all Serial Code events that they should've thought of at launch. T_T



I think the serial codes in the NA region is more of NOA's scummy doing than GameFreak/Pokemon Company. But I would welcome more events.


----------



## radical6

smogon looks scary to me ,,,,,
i dont competitive battle anyway but its interesting to read their stuff i guess ? yeah

i cant wait for pokemon bank to come out tho!!!
even tho i only have bw2 because i lost all my other games woops


----------



## Omfa

tsundere said:


> smogon looks scary to me ,,,,,
> i dont competitive battle anyway but its interesting to read their stuff i guess ? yeah
> 
> i cant wait for pokemon bank to come out tho!!!
> even tho i only have bw2 because i lost all my other games woops


Competetive Pokemon is basicly chess x math. Once you learn what works for you, you'll use that to your advantage.


----------



## radical6

Omfa said:


> Competetive Pokemon is basicly chess x math. Once you learn what works for you, you'll use that to your advantage.



yeah like? i read into stuff about it and ive watched people play but im still too scared to battle with someone omg


----------



## Suave_Spencer

tsundere said:


> yeah like? i read into stuff about it and ive watched people play but im still too scared to battle with someone omg



I'd suggest starting by building a varied team with Pokemon you like. Then you can see if you have any major weaknesses and what works together etc. I'[m currently building a team by choosing a Pokemon (in this case Blaziken) then working out how to cover it.


----------



## Omfa

tsundere said:


> yeah like? i read into stuff about it and ive watched people play but im still too scared to battle with someone omg



Battle me? xD


----------



## RhinoK

I'd like to battle someone; and, if possible, trade a Muk


----------



## Omfa

RhinoK said:


> I'd like to battle someone; and, if possible, trade a Muk



I'll battle you. Do note, that my team is far from completed, so a 3v3 maybe?


----------



## RhinoK

Sure, 2793 0582 3273


----------



## Omfa

IGN?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I only have half a team so far as well, still need to sort the rest. I'm not sure if I'm going to go with tanks/walls or supporters. At the moment I have Blaziken, Geninja and Heliolisk as they seem to cover each other quite well.


----------



## RhinoK

Sorry I'm Tony


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

RhinoK said:


> I'd like to battle someone; and, if possible, trade a Muk



Your in luck, I actually have a muk. (Oman that rhymed) 

Uggh I hate when passerbys want to battle when I'm hatching eggs or shiny hunting -n- I'M BUSY AND ONLY HAVE 1 POKEMON WHY DO YOU WANT TO BATTLE ME?


----------



## Omfa

Why not use gamechat? <.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omfg...misclick


----------



## RhinoK

Good game ^^ I just got lucky


----------



## Omfa

Argh. I really shouldn't have sacrificed Talonflame.


----------



## RhinoK

I can't wait to see your team finished, it's looking good so far


----------



## Omfa

RhinoK said:


> I can't wait to see your team finished, it's looking good so far


Thanks, that isn't my team though. I just threw together a few glascanons and a bulky rapid spinner for random battles. If I just would have EV trained my finished IV Pokemon I'd be done. xD


----------



## RhinoK

IV training takes forever though, only Klefki, Alakazam and Rotom (who I didn't use) are IV trained, the rest have perfect natures and EVs however.

Does anyone know if Abras come in hordes?


----------



## Omfa

RhinoK said:


> IV training takes forever though, only Klefki, Alakazam and Rotom (who I didn't use) are IV trained, the rest have perfect natures and EVs however.
> 
> Does anyone know if Abras come in hordes?


I can give you a Magic Guard reject if you want. Not to sure on it's IVs, but it's Timid.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It was apparently used as a parent so it must be decent at least.


----------



## RhinoK

May I?! I'll pass on the IVs from my Alakazam
I could trade you a 4IV Abra in return


----------



## Omfa

It's a 31/31/31/xx/31/31

- - - Post Merge - - -

No need, I have a perfect Alakazam.


----------



## RhinoK

Sure?! Thank you! What should I trade in return though?


----------



## Omfa

Do you have any Rotom rejects?


----------



## RhinoK

Yeah

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not sure of it's IV's, but I know they're 4/5, if you don't like it I can re-trade it


----------



## Omfa

Alright! I've been meaning to get a Rotom anyway! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Uh, it has no IVs <.<


----------



## RhinoK

Wait, lemme check my others, I'll re-trade you once I check with the judge

- - - Post Merge - - -

The best I could find is 31 Defense and 31 Speed >.<


----------



## Omfa

It'll do xD


----------



## RhinoK

I'm sorry, I'll be breeding HA Poliwags soon, if I get any rejects I'll tell you D:


----------



## Omfa

RhinoK said:


> I'm sorry, I'll be breeding HA Poliwags soon, if I get any rejects I'll tell you D:



Don't worry about it. I'll make some Pokes when I find time. xD


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I've found that the best time to Wonder Trade is when mostly Japanese people are online. They tend to trade away things they've bred, and they often have high IVs.


----------



## Jarrad

Just to clarify - once you obtain  a newly hatched pkmn with perfect IVS, you then EV train them according to the stat it excels in? For example a Quiet gastly with 31 IVS in spa. Then, once it's lvl 50-100 and has the desired moveset it's ready to use in competitive battle?


----------



## Omfa

Jarrad said:


> Just to clarify - once you obtain  a newly hatched pkmn with perfect IVS, you then EV train them according to the stat it excels in? For example a Quiet gastly with 31 IVS in spa. Then, once it's lvl 50-100 and has the desired moveset it's ready to use in competitive battle?



You EV train them where you want to EV train them, but you usually want it to go where it'll be of use. For example, you wouldn't want an 252 Att Gengar. It'd be better with 252 SpAtk since it fits it's movepool better. And you'd probably want to go with Timid on your Gengar.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Jarrad said:


> Just to clarify - once you obtain  a newly hatched pkmn with perfect IVS, you then EV train them according to the stat it excels in? For example a Quiet gastly with 31 IVS in spa. Then, once it's lvl 50-100 and has the desired moveset it's ready to use in competitive battle?



Pretty much, although quiet isn't really the best in this instance as it lowers speed.


----------



## Jarrad

Suave_Spencer said:


> Pretty much, although quiet isn't really the best in this instance as it lowers speed.



Yeah haha , I don't know the natures off by heart


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Jarrad said:


> Yeah haha , I don't know the natures off by heart



The Bulbapedia page is really useful for that.

From Wonder Trade I've got a 4 perfect IV male Tyrunt, and a hidden ability female Gible with Iron Head and a 31 IV in the stat the Tyrunt doesn't. I may breed them, should be able to get a good Gible out of it.

Got an Adamant nature Inkay with perfect HP, Def, SpDef and Speed IVs. So close...

Edit: Got a female Gible with the IVs I want, and a male Gible with the ability and nature I want. Will resume my breeding tomorrow.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

There's really no point in resetting Y right now (Want to wait for Pokemon Bank to come out to do that) so I decided to do a SoulSilver Nuzlocke.



Spoiler: Team



-♂ Paul (Pidgey, Lv. 5)
-♂ Inferno (Cyndaquil, Lv. 9)





Spoiler: Death Toll



-♂ Jaqcues (Rattata, Lv. 3)


----------



## CM Mark

I'm taking a time out from breeding Spiritombs. Got boring doing nothing but walking around getting and hatching eggs. I currently have 5 boxes full of Spiritomb. I'm back to working on filling up all three Kalos Pokedexes. I'm two away from all 150 in Central. Just need Swanna and Exploud. 

Coastal is at 100/153, Mountain is at 124/151.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Just beat Falkner and got the first badge. I'm heading to Azeala Town now.



Spoiler: Team



-♂ Paul (Pidgey, Lv. 13)
-♂ Inferno (Cyndaquil, Lv. 13)





Spoiler: Death Toll



-♂ Jacques (Rattata, Lv. 3)
-♂ Stonehenge (Geodude, Lv. 2)
-♂ Toxic Root (Bellsprout, Lv. 4)
–♀ Tetra (Gastly, Lv. 5)


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Well, I've bred a good Gible with perfect HP, Attack and Speed IVs. Not sure if I should keep trying for one with perfect Def and SpDef ones as well.


----------



## Omfa

Suave_Spencer said:


> Well, I've bred a good Gible with perfect HP, Attack and Speed IVs. Not sure if I should keep trying for one with perfect Def and SpDef ones as well.


Might as well. Mega Garchomp is in need of more bulk as it loses speed.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Always make sure you're EV training the correct Pokemon. I've just fully trained the wrong Gible.


----------



## Scribbler397

Even the Smogon chat has too many useless rules...


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I did not realise that eggs can become infected with Pokerus.

Anyway, I still don't get why mega stones of version exclusives are available in the opposite game to that Pokemon. 
I'm also not sure which Mega I should use. Aggron or Garchomp? They both hit hard, but that defence on Mega Aggron is too good to pass up on.


----------



## CM Mark

Anyone know what I should be wearing to get in to see the Boss? I really want TM 95, and I know all the tricks I can learn in Lumoise City, but the guard won't let me in to see the Boss.


----------



## Silversea

Suave_Spencer said:


> I did not realise that eggs can become infected with Pokerus.
> 
> Anyway, I still don't get why mega stones of version exclusives are available in the opposite game to that Pokemon.
> I'm also not sure which Mega I should use. Aggron or Garchomp? They both hit hard, but that defence on Mega Aggron is too good to pass up on.



Mega Garchomp + swords dance pretty much wrecks everything though. Including Mega Aggron.


----------



## Scribbler397

Such a fun battle: http://pokemonshowdown.com/replay/vgc2014beta-68586365 

I love dark void.


----------



## Silversea

Dark void is asdgkshmjskbs when you go against it. Neat, didn't know smeargle could learn those things.


----------



## waddict

I got a Shiny Shuppet in a trade yesterday. My friend's favorite pokemon is Banette and I plan on keeping it forever because I have problems.


----------



## Scribbler397

Silversea said:


> Dark void is asdgkshmjskbs when you go against it. Neat, didn't know smeargle could learn those things.



It can learn all sorts of cool moves: Roar of Time, Spacial Rend, Blue Flare, etc. As long as any other Pokemon can learn it, Smeargle can.  Having my smeargle learn all of those moves in-game will take a little work and a lot of poketransferring, but it will be worth it at regionals in January.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Scribbler397 said:


> It can learn all sorts of cool moves: Roar of Time, Spacial Rend, Blue Flare, etc. *As long as any other Pokemon can learn it, Smeargle can*.  Having my smeargle learn all of those moves in-game will take a little work and a lot of poketransferring, but it will be worth it at regionals in January.



Apart from Explosion, Self-Destruct, Metronome and Transform. And Struggle, but nothing learns that anyway,


----------



## Sheepish

Suave_Spencer said:


> Apart from Explosion, Self-Destruct, Metronome and Transform. And Struggle, but nothing learns that anyway,



I know for certain Transform can be copied, and I believe the others moves you listed can as well (excluding Struggle).


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Sheepish said:


> I know for certain Transform can be copied, and I believe the others moves you listed can as well (excluding Struggle).



I didn't realise they'd changed it so Transform could be sketched. I doubt Struggle can be still though. What about Chatter? that seems to be exempt from things like this (Metronome for example).


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I never knew Smeargle could be that powerful. Just imagine what havoc I could cause with one of those babies... >:3


----------



## Scribbler397

DeviousCrossing said:


> I never knew Smeargle could be that powerful. Just imagine what havoc I could cause with one of those babies... >:3



I love smeargle now! More awesome battles (I only posted the really cool ones):

http://pokemonshowdown.com/replay/vgc2014beta-68828007
http://pokemonshowdown.com/replay/vgc2014beta-68839896
http://pokemonshowdown.com/replay/vgc2014beta-68841758


----------



## Sheepish

Suave_Spencer said:


> I didn't realise they'd changed it so Transform could be sketched. I doubt Struggle can be still though. What about Chatter? that seems to be exempt from things like this (Metronome for example).


Chatter and Struggle are the only moves that can't be sketched, according to Bulbapedia.



DeviousCrossing said:


> I never knew Smeargle could be that powerful. Just imagine what havoc I could cause with one of those babies... >:3


Smeargle's offensive stats are really terrible, though. It's generally better as a support Pok?mon.


----------



## Silversea

Yeah I imagine Smeargle falls pretty quickly if you punch it. With boosts though it could be amazing.


----------



## Silversea

You know what's annoying. Trying to test a team online and coming across multiple low level teams in a row.


----------



## oath2order

Smeargle for fear.

that is all.


----------



## Silversea




----------



## oath2order

Are those all Zubats?

XD


----------



## Dr J

LOL that must have been one dangerous landing.. one bird getting sucked into the engine could spell disaster.


----------



## Silversea

I'm pretty sure they are bats actually, hence the reference ^^. They may or may not have actually been there...could have been photoshopped you don't know.


----------



## Silversea

Here, have a goomy. 






(http://www.pkparaiso.com/xy/sprites_pokemon.php)

Also ew shiny diggersby looks like a creepy grandma.


----------



## oath2order

I hate Diggersby


----------



## Zeiro

I love Diggersby


----------



## Silversea

I hate diggersby.


----------



## VillageDweller

I finally finished Pokemon Y!  (10 years behind everyone else)


----------



## radical6

only losers hate diggersby


----------



## KarlaKGB

Diggersby tho?


----------



## Beary

KarlaKGB said:


> Diggersby tho?



That pokemon is terrifying. O_______________O


----------



## radical6

i knew it. someone would post tht video. i kn ew it.


----------



## oath2order

Diggersby sucks.


----------



## Silversea

Diggersby is creepy, and as a friend of mine put it, has a cry that sounds like a belch.

And this picture reinforced that: http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...ggersby_is_life_by_le_the_creator-d6rwi2s.png


----------



## oath2order

Speaking of cries.


----------



## Silversea

It sucks when non-effective attacks just wipe out my pokemon. Not cool. Maybe I should get with the life orb thing that everyone else seems to be involved with.

And apparently nothing on my team can take a physical hit so perhaps its time to fix that.


----------



## Farobi

oath2order said:


> Speaking of cries.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Gave me goosebumps.


----------



## J087

Silversea said:


> Here, have a goomy.



That's not a pokemon. That's a poyomon with ears and green cheeks.


----------



## oath2order

J087 said:


> That's not a pokemon. That's a poyomon with ears and green cheeks.



GOOMY. IS CUTE.


----------



## Jake

you can get a celebi from pokemon bank

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/413310699792629761

makes me wonder if there is an in game celebi event 'cause celebi seems a lil random


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Celebi also confirmed for UK PokeBank users in today's Nintendo Direct.  That should mean Europe as well.


----------



## Ricardo

Hatch a 6IV Modest Rotom!

and the Celebi event would only make sense if they changed it to a Fairy type , but sadly they didn't according to Pokebeach.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Ricardo said:


> Hatch a 6IV Modest Rotom!
> 
> and the Celebi event would only make sense if they changed it to a Fairy type , but sadly they didn't according to Pokebeach.



I think it'll just be because it hasn't been available since Gen IV events.


----------



## Silversea

I'd actually be surprised if Celebi was not made fairy.


----------



## Venn

Guess I'm not getting Celebi, unless in a trade or something. I have no purpose for the bank, and I don't plan on trying a free trial.


----------



## Silversea

Venice said:


> Guess I'm not getting Celebi, unless in a trade or something. I have no purpose for the bank, and I don't plan on trying a free trial.



Why not just download it for the celebi and then delete it?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yeah, pretty sure the trial is commitment-free.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Eh, I'll download Bank for Celebi and for the free trial to send over some Pokemon and on January 31st delete it.


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> Eh, I'll download Bank for Celebi and for the free trial to send over some Pokemon and on January 31st delete it.


What about Poke Transporter? Are you still getting that too? Anyways, I've started now to breed the best Protean Froakie that I've ever breeded.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

3DSfan134 said:


> What about Poke Transporter? Are you still getting that too?



Dosen't Poke Transporter come with Pokebank?  Or is it separate? D:


----------



## 3DSfan134

It's separtate, btw.


----------



## Zeiro




----------



## Dr J

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/2000458-pokemon-x-y-trading I would strongly advise staying away from gamefaq's trade board for X/Y. 

The cloners have completely taken over the community there now, plus there are scammers EVERYWHERE. Of course, the mods don't do anything to even try to deal with the scammers; they've given up on trying to deal with them. Between the scammers, and the lazy-as-hell cloners; there's no point to going there to trade anymore. Unless your offering a 5IV competitive shiny pokemon; your post gets ignored. If you DO offer what they're looking for, cloners only offer to clone the pokemon for you.

Nintendo seriously stopped the wrong problem when they disabled the SV Method[though they were targeting the hack tool that let people cheat in Wifi Battles, and instacheck was pretty much an innocent bystander that was caught in the crossfire]. Yeah.. let's stop people from cheating in wifi battles; but who cares about the millions of people cheating to get shiny pokemon still.


----------



## Scribbler397

Jinjiro said:


> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/2000458-pokemon-x-y-trading I would strongly advise staying away from gamefaq's trade board for X/Y.
> 
> The cloners have completely taken over the community there now, plus there are scammers EVERYWHERE. Of course, the mods don't do anything to even try to deal with the scammers; they've given up on trying to deal with them. Between the scammers, and the lazy-as-hell cloners; there's no point to going there to trade anymore. Unless your offering a 5IV competitive shiny pokemon; your post gets ignored. If you DO offer what they're looking for, cloners only offer to clone the pokemon for you.
> 
> Nintendo seriously stopped the wrong problem when they disabled the SV Method[though they were targeting the hack tool that let people cheat in Wifi Battles, and instacheck was pretty much an innocent bystander that was caught in the crossfire]. Yeah.. let's stop people from cheating in wifi battles; but who cares about the millions of people cheating to get shiny pokemon still.



I joined gamefaqs about 5 months ago to see what all the hype was about. I hated it. Everyone I interacted with was rude, all of the thread I read had people going back and forth with rude comments like children. The design is terrible as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reizo said:


>



This make me feel like a horrible person inside... I can imagine the Froakies with that expression!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Reizo said:


>


Tbh I don't care about IVs. I liked it better before D/P when IVs weren't such a big deal.


----------



## Omfa

CAN WE HAZ MOAR BANS SMOGON!?


----------



## Farobi

Omfa said:


> CAN WE HAZ MOAR BANS SMOGON!?



tbf Smogon had a good reason to ban it. But then again i dont play competitive anymore LOL


----------



## Omfa

Farobi said:


> tbf Smogon had a good reason to ban it. But then again i dont play competitive anymore LOL



Ban all megas.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Reizo said:


>



I must be feeling particularly... I dunno, motherly or something... today, cos that image nearly made me cry.

Repeat 50 times - they are just pixels, the are just data, they are just pixels, they are just data...


----------



## Farobi

Reizo said:


> Reizo's 4iv pic



this made me laugh though. but aren't 4ivs good in bw2?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Jinjiro said:


> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/2000458-pokemon-x-y-trading I would strongly advise staying away from gamefaq's trade board for X/Y.
> 
> The cloners have completely taken over the community there now, plus there are scammers EVERYWHERE. Of course, the mods don't do anything to even try to deal with the scammers; they've given up on trying to deal with them. Between the scammers, and the lazy-as-hell cloners; there's no point to going there to trade anymore. Unless your offering a 5IV competitive shiny pokemon; your post gets ignored. If you DO offer what they're looking for, cloners only offer to clone the pokemon for you.
> 
> Nintendo seriously stopped the wrong problem when they disabled the SV Method[though they were targeting the hack tool that let people cheat in Wifi Battles, and instacheck was pretty much an innocent bystander that was caught in the crossfire]. Yeah.. let's stop people from cheating in wifi battles; but who cares about the millions of people cheating to get shiny pokemon still.



Does this mean the 5IV shinies I'm attempting to breed will end up worthless?  Tbh I'm doing it for me and my own enjoyment, not for trade.  But I find this even sadder than the image above.  It's a tragedy in its own way as it takes so much of the fun and enjoyment out of Pokemon.  Why do the work when you can just get a clone?  But without the work, what is that shiny worth to you.  It's just a trophy, not something you really care about.  There's no emotional investment in a clone, and it's emotional investment that makes a video game great.  I'm not really expressing this very well, I know, but this is just so sad.


----------



## Omfa

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Does this mean the 5IV shinies I'm attempting to breed will end up worthless?  Tbh I'm doing it for me and my own enjoyment, not for trade.  But I find this even sadder than the image above.  It's a tragedy in its own way as it takes so much of the fun and enjoyment out of Pokemon.  Why do the work when you can just get a clone?  But without the work, what is that shiny worth to you.  It's just a trophy, not something you really care about.  There's no emotional investment in a clone, and it's emotional investment that makes a video game great.  I'm not really expressing this very well, I know, but this is just so sad.



Instacheck and cloning brought upon us an early poke-inflation. I enjoyed the trading before the whole instacheck thing. People were trading 5 IVs Pokemon, that you could use to breed with. From those you could breed offsprings with 5 IVs (not necessarily perfect ones), and trade them from others 5 IVs offsprings. It was probably one of the most enjoyable periods I've had while playing Pokemon. Every Pokemon you had was 100 % legit, and people were genuinly impressed by a shiny. Now it's "Perfect 5 IVs shiny, or bust!".


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Omfa said:


> Instacheck and cloning brought upon us an early poke-inflation. I enjoyed the trading before the whole instacheck thing. People were trading 5 IVs Pokemon, that you could use to breed with. From those you could breed offsprings with 5 IVs (not necessarily perfect ones), and trade them from others 5 IVs offsprings. It was probably one of the most enjoyable periods I've had while playing Pokemon. Every Pokemon you had was 100 % legit, and people were genuinly impressed by a shiny. Now it's "Perfect 5 IVs shiny, or bust!".



I never really had too much of a problem with the whole Instacheck thing. It wasn't something I wanted to do myself, I'd rather hatch or find my own shinies, but I had it kind of on a par with TT in ACNL - not for me, but not really "cheating".  I'm looking forward to getting the Princess furniture in the Spring, for example.  I could've TT-ed to get it, but I'd rather wait and let the game unfold by itself iykwim.

With cloning though, it devalues every shiny 4-5 IV Pokemon anyone bred themselves.  People who put the time and the emotional investment into finding the right parents, the right held items, swapping parents out, wearing ruts in Route 7 or Lumiose cos they've ridden up and down and round and round so much.  And when that perfect shiny Poke pops out of the egg, that's a wonderful feeling (see DemonOtaku's post yesterday  in the Shiny Hunting thread for an example). Cloning takes all that away - both the work and the joy.  And without the work, there can't really be the joy.  In addition to the cloners themselves not getting the joy of breeding/finding a "real" perfect shiny (which I don't really care about, that bit affects only them), they are also devaluing all the Pokemon legit breeders like me are working towards.  If 6IV Pokes become the norm, and the GTS is flooded with shinies with great stats, and everyone is demanding 6IV shinies for everything, and you can't tell what's legit and what isn't - what's the point in me carrying on trying to get my 5IV shiny Fennekin?  Everyone will be able to have a 5 or 6IV shiny Fennekin, without any of the time and emotion investment.  I might as well just stick with the 5IV normal one I've already bred, it'll be rarer.


----------



## Omfa

Dizzi Paradise said:


> I never really had too much of a problem with the whole Instacheck thing. It wasn't something I wanted to do myself, I'd rather hatch or find my own shinies, but I had it kind of on a par with TT in ACNL - not for me, but not really "cheating".  I'm looking forward to getting the Princess furniture in the Spring, for example.  I could've TT-ed to get it, but I'd rather wait and let the game unfold by itself iykwim.
> 
> With cloning though, it devalues every shiny 4-5 IV Pokemon anyone bred themselves.  People who put the time and the emotional investment into finding the right parents, the right held items, swapping parents out, wearing ruts in Route 7 or Lumiose cos they've ridden up and down and round and round so much.  And when that perfect shiny Poke pops out of the egg, that's a wonderful feeling (see DemonOtaku's post yesterday  in the Shiny Hunting thread for an example). Cloning takes all that away - both the work and the joy.  And without the work, there can't really be the joy.  In addition to the cloners themselves not getting the joy of breeding/finding a "real" perfect shiny (which I don't really care about, that bit affects only them), they are also devaluing all the Pokemon legit breeders like me are working towards.  If 6IV Pokes become the norm, and the GTS is flooded with shinies with great stats, and everyone is demanding 6IV shinies for everything, and you can't tell what's legit and what isn't - what's the point in me carrying on trying to get my 5IV shiny Fennekin?  Everyone will be able to have a 5 or 6IV shiny Fennekin, without any of the time and emotion investment.  I might as well just stick with the 5IV normal one I've already bred, it'll be rarer.



Instachecking is what made the whole inflation happen. With such easy access and aviability to perfect shiny Pokemon, they became currency for the Pokemon market. Oh, you want to trade a 5 IV Riolu for a 5 IV Larvitar? Too bad, I don't waste time on hatching non-shiny Pokemon. They devalued shiny Pokemon to such a point, that they are as common as they were in Black(2)/White(2). And, yes this would have happened with Pokebank anyway, but it could have at least have waited until then, couldn't it?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I see what you mean, and I do agree.  But Instacheck wasn't available to everyone, and you still had to match up egg and trainer numbers.  There was no manipulation involved, but there was access to information we weren't supposed to have.

I never really got into the GTS.  For earlier games I could never access it anyway (WiFi security) so I never thought of trying it in X/Y until recently.  I was looking for a version-specific shiny, and thought I could trade for my version-specific shiny.  But no, everyone wanted Articuno or Feebas or Milotic.  It's crazy.  So I think I'll ignore the GTS and stick with Wonder Trade.  It's a box of chocolates (you never know what you're gonna get) but it really is fun.  And I often get good Pokemon with great stats that I can use to breed my own legitimate shiny.  I just hope the cloners don't flood WT and ruin that as well, but as they use Pokemon as currency I'm hoping that won't happen.


----------



## Omfa

Dizzi Paradise said:


> I see what you mean, and I do agree.  But Instacheck wasn't available to everyone, and you still had to match up egg and trainer numbers.  There was no manipulation involved, but there was access to information we weren't supposed to have.
> 
> I never really got into the GTS.  For earlier games I could never access it anyway (WiFi security) so I never thought of trying it in X/Y until recently.  I was looking for a version-specific shiny, and thought I could trade for my version-specific shiny.  But no, everyone wanted Articuno or Feebas or Milotic.  It's crazy.  So I think I'll ignore the GTS and stick with Wonder Trade.  It's a box of chocolates (you never know what you're gonna get) but it really is fun.  And I often get good Pokemon with great stats that I can use to breed my own legitimate shiny.  I just hope the cloners don't flood WT and ruin that as well, but as they use Pokemon as currency I'm hoping that won't happen.



Instacheck was available to everyone. It has a thread here, a subreddit, and is the dominant part of the gamefaqs trading board. I could have just download it, and gotten started, any moment, before it shut down.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Sorry, I wasn't clear.  I meant that not everyone could get it to work.  It didn't work for me - I only tried it because breeding a shiny for the Christmas swap wasn't going well (3000-odd eggs hatched and no shiny) so I wasn't too bothered.  But I know from reading on reddit and other places (including here) that plenty of people couldn't get it to work.  And even if you could get it to work, you had to find someone to trade with who had an egg that matched your SV, so it was a bit limited in its usefulness in that sense.

ETA - Is there any way an update can put a stop to cloning, either by stopping the cloning itself or by preventing cloned Pokemon from being traded?  Is there likely any way for the software to be able to tell if a Pokemon's been cloned?  Or are we stuck with this situation now?


----------



## Omfa

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear.  I meant that not everyone could get it to work.  It didn't work for me - I only tried it because breeding a shiny for the Christmas swap wasn't going well (3000-odd eggs hatched and no shiny) so I wasn't too bothered.  But I know from reading on reddit and other places (including here) that plenty of people couldn't get it to work.  And even if you could get it to work, you had to find someone to trade with who had an egg that matched your SV, so it was a bit limited in its usefulness in that sense.
> 
> ETA - Is there any way an update can put a stop to cloning, either by stopping the cloning itself or by preventing cloned Pokemon from being traded?  Is there likely any way for the software to be able to tell if a Pokemon's been cloned?  Or are we stuck with this situation now?



I think you messed up. You needed to find out your Shiny Value through a friend. As for the trading of Shiny Values, they were massive. The old database on Reddit was huge:  http://www.reddit.com/r/pokemontrades/wiki/shinyids#btn 
Click Ctrl+F, and type in u/. You'll get 3744 results. I don't think finding a Shiny Value to fit your mass prouduced eggs, would be that much of a problem.

As for cloning, I'm doubtful. Every generation has cloning, but it hasn't been patched ever. It's basicly the same as the cloning glitch in New Leaf, only harder to pull off. I dount that it'll be fixed, or even matter honestly, since Pokebank will let us send over any Pokemon we want.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Spoiler






Reizo said:


>










;(
Wasn't there a time when people just played for fun?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

MyLifeIsCake said:


> ;(
> Wasn't there a time when people just played for fun?


I still play mostly for fun. IVs/EVs mean nothing to me, as long as I have a good Pokemon on my side. :3


----------



## Silversea

Mega blastoise, I don't see the point of it. Sure it can take a +3 Moonblast from my Sylveon but its attack and special attack seems to be abyssmal, at least when I face them. Hydro pump and blizzard barely scratch a thing.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I play for fun.  I don't battle competitively (at least not yet) and I don't trade (apart from WT and with people I know from here who I can help out).  I'm not interested in Pokemon as currency.  I am interested in breeding for IVs and shininess for myself, not for trading for other Pokemon.  I haven't got into EV training yet, but it's on my list.  I want, eventually, a team of 4-5 perfect IV Pokemon I've bred, EV trained and raised to take on the in-game battling system (Battle Maison etc) and see how far I can go.  I want to make the most of the game itself, and have fun while I'm doing it.

I could maybe trade with cloners, or become a cloner myself in order to do this more quickly - but that would strip all the joy out of it for me.  And what do I do once I've got all the Pokemon I like in their shiny forms and with all those perfect IVs?  That would be game over.  The fun and enjoyment in this game is not from getting everything you want instantly.  The fun and enjoyment in this game is the time you spend on getting what you want, whether that be a super strong online competitive team or a collection of shinies or a team that can get loads of BP in the Battle Maison or whatever you personally want to get out of it.


----------



## Ricardo

Mega Venusaur and Mega Charizard Y seem to be best of the Kanto Megas competitively. Mega Venusaur can take any hit and restore HP (staller) and Mega Charizard Y can take out lots of Pokemon in Doubles with Solarbeam and Heat Wave. I haven't seen any Mega Blastoise in singles or doubles at all, as well as Mega Charizard X.

And breeding is the best thing in the game. Nothing is more fun than breeding for 5-6IV pokemon. I wonder trade the 1-5 IV pokemon I don't need and then release the Pokemon I get from the WT, if they are "bad" and they are mostly bad. I get too attach to the ones I hatch so that's why i don't release my rejects.


----------



## Omfa

Mega Mawile is my new God now.
No mercy. Now pray that Smogon doesn't ban her.


Edit 00:18: YOU'VE ALREADY FAILED ME! Why aren't you Mega Khan! :'(


----------



## Zeiro

What's a Smogon? I've heard that a few times now. How can they "ban" a Pokemon??


----------



## Omfa

Reizo said:


> What's a Smogon? I've heard that a few times now. How can they "ban" a Pokemon??


www.smogon.com
www.smogon.com/forums/threads/official-xy-ou-banlist.3491371/


----------



## Ricardo

Reizo said:


> What's a Smogon? I've heard that a few times now. How can they "ban" a Pokemon??



They don't really ban pokemon, only to those Smogon fans/users. You can still use Mega Blaziken, Kangaskhan, and Gengar in Wi-Fi battles. I used to be a fan of Smogon until they banned Mega Kangaskhan yesterday.


----------



## Zeiro

lmao that's dumb.


----------



## Omfa

Ricardo said:


> They don't really ban pokemon, only to those Smogon fans/users. You can still use Mega Blaziken, Kangaskhan, and Gengar in Wi-Fi battles. I used to be a fan of Smogon until they banned Mega Kangaskhan yesterday.



Yeah, but Smogon is generally seen as standard. I were gonna play a last game with my Mega Khan, and as soon as it was sent out, they left. This was in _free_ battles. People follow Smogon, and they will not alter to people who does not.


----------



## Silversea

Reizo said:


> lmao that's dumb.



You have never met a Mega Kangaskhan.


----------



## Zeiro

Silversea said:


> You have never met a Mega Kangaskhan.


I battled against Jake's but I took it down in two hits. My Gallade survived all of its hits.


----------



## Omfa

Reizo said:


> I battled against Jake's but I took it down in two hits. My Gallade survived all of its hits.



Return from an outspeeding Khan would surely take down your Gallade.

- - - Post Merge - - -

252 Atk Parental Bond Mega Kangaskhan Return vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Gallade: 180-213 (125.8 - 148.9%) -- guaranteed OHKO

Adamant: 252+ Atk Parental Bond Mega Kangaskhan Earthquake vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Gallade: 129-153 (90.2 - 106.9%) -- 37.5% chance to OHKO

Jolly: 252 Atk Parental Bond Mega Kangaskhan Earthquake vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Gallade: 118-139 (82.5 - 97.2%) -- guaranteed 2HKO after Leftovers recovery (Since it's outspeeding anyway)


----------



## Silversea

Yes, but I suppose if you get the hits in quick enough its straight forward.


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> I battled against Jake's but I took it down in two hits. My Gallade survived all of its hits.



I beat murray's entire team using only my mega kangaskhan tho


----------



## Omfa

252+ Atk Gallade Drain Punch vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Mega Kangaskhan: 138-164 (76.6 - 91.1%) -- guaranteed 2HKO

Yup, Jake should've won that.


----------



## Silversea

Does anything beat Mega-khan? Lol, if a 252+ attack Gallade only 2HKO what chance do we stand...

Before someone says Mega Gengar, I say stone edge and sucker punch.


----------



## Zeiro

Silversea said:


> Does anything beat Mega-khan? Lol, if a 252+ attack Gallade only 2HKO what chance do we stand...
> 
> Before someone says Mega Gengar, I say stone edge and sucker punch.


I don't IV/EV train my Pokemon. My Gallade used Close Combat I think. It was just a fun battle. Oh also, it was a double battle.

And when I said "lmao that's dumb." I was talking about that website and its "rules".


----------



## Omfa

Reizo said:


> I don't IV/EV train my Pokemon. My Gallade used Close Combat I think. It was just a fun battle. Oh also, it was a double battle.
> 
> And when I said "lmao that's dumb." I was talking about that website and its "rules".



If you would have been up against a 5 IV Khan it would have resulted in: 
0+ Atk Gallade Close Combat vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Mega Kangaskhan: 306-362 (87.1 - 103.1%) -- 18.8% chance to OHKO

That is granted you used a 0 IV 0 EV but still a Adamant Gallade. This scenario still shouldn't happen as Khan should either(Now with 5 IVs, and standard EVs on both):

Scenario 1: 
Turn 1: 252 Atk Parental Bond Mega Kangaskhan Fake Out vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Gallade: 72-85 (50.3 - 59.4%)
Gallade flinches. Speed rises +1. Still outsped.

Turn 2: 252 Atk Parental Bond Mega Kangaskhan Earthquake vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Gallade: 118-139 (82.5 - 97.2%)
Gallade faints.

Scenario 2:
252 Atk Parental Bond Mega Kangaskhan Return vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Gallade: 180-213 (125.8 - 148.9%) -- guaranteed OHKO

Those are the most likely scenarios. Mega Khan would most likely beat Gallade in 99/100 situations.


----------



## Zeiro

My Gallade is Lax Nature.


----------



## Dr J

Omfa said:


> I think you messed up. You needed to find out your Shiny Value through a friend. As for the trading of Shiny Values, they were massive. The old database on Reddit was huge:  http://www.reddit.com/r/pokemontrades/wiki/shinyids#btn
> Click Ctrl+F, and type in u/. You'll get 3744 results. I don't think finding a Shiny Value to fit your mass prouduced eggs, would be that much of a problem.
> 
> As for cloning, I'm doubtful. Every generation has cloning, but it hasn't been patched ever. It's basicly the same as the cloning glitch in New Leaf, only harder to pull off. I dount that it'll be fixed, or even matter honestly, since Pokebank will let us send over any Pokemon we want.



It's making it bloody hard to trade my shiny absol off for another shiny though, because he's only got four perfect IVs so no one wants him. Had the same issue with a shiny gastly, but I did manage to find him a new home eventually.

And becareful of a shiny umbreon named Shade. If the OT is Jinjiro its a clone of my umbreon. I let a cloner clone him once[because I wanted to see if cloning actually worked], and now my 5IV shiny umbreon is everywhere. At least I still have the original.


----------



## Omfa




----------



## Silversea

Jinjiro said:


> It's making it bloody hard to trade my shiny absol off for another shiny though, because he's only got four perfect IVs so no one wants him. Had the same issue with a shiny gastly, but I did manage to find him a new home eventually.
> 
> And becareful of a shiny umbreon named Shade. If the OT is Jinjiro its a clone of my umbreon. I let a cloner clone him once[because I wanted to see if cloning actually worked], and now my 5IV shiny umbreon is everywhere. At least I still have the original.



You are kidding, I would die for a 4IV shiny absol. Its amazing how people are so high and mighty with their perfect 5-6IV shinies at the moment.

PS What sort of shiny are you looking for? I still haven't found my first shiny but maybe one day.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Silversea said:


> You are kidding, I would die for a 4IV shiny absol. Its amazing how people are so high and mighty with their perfect 5-6IV shinies at the moment.



You're not the only one.  I'd make Jinjiro an offer, but I have nothing suitable to trade yet.  I tried breeding my own, got plenty of 4-5 perfect IV non-shinies, but gave up after a dozen boxes or so.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Just beat the first gym when I started over and I'm now in Connecting Cave looking for an Axew. Team is:
Snorlax - Lv. 16
.Tackle
.Defense Curl
.Amnesia
.Lick

Venipede - (Lv. 16)
.Pursuit
.Rollout
.Poison Sting
.Protect

Ivysaur - (Lv. 17) - Venusaurite
.Tackle
.Poison Powder
.Leech Seed
.Vine Whip

Combusken - Lv. 23 - Blazikenite
.Double Kick
.Sand Attack
.Peck
.Ember


----------



## Zeiro

I restarted a week or two ago and just finished exploring Parfum Palace. Now I'm exploring the that really tall grass that's next to that path. My Team is Quilladin, Watortle, Combusken.


----------



## 3DSfan134

I'm finally getting back on this. Maybe if I have time, I'll be going breeding a Protean Froakie on my own.


----------



## Silversea

Pokemon Bank in a matter of days. I wonder if my horrible nature but decentish IV shiny Nidoking from White 2 will make it through the hack check.

Guess we'll find out how many of my other GTS finds are "legit" too.


----------



## Omfa

Silversea said:


> Pokemon Bank in a matter of days. I wonder if my horrible nature but decentish IV shiny Nidoking from White 2 will make it through the hack check.
> 
> Guess we'll find out how many of my other GTS finds are "legit" too.



Everything will make it through the "hack check". That's why I'm not gonna bother breading anything more.


----------



## Silversea

I suppose that's why Nintendo is enforcing the "Only Pokemon from X and Y can be used in tournaments" stance.


----------



## Amnesia

I restarted pokemon as I got really bored with my previous file and I wanted a different starter (Froakie!!).

* ^ * Espurr shall be in my team.


----------



## Serendipity

I've started a new game on Y and decided to a nuzlocke challenge but with a slight twist. The pokemon I capture must be wonder traded right after being caught and I have to use whatever gets traded to me. 

So far the trades have been nice to me. 

Current Team
-------------

Trapinch
Zubat
Bulbasaur
Eeeve 
Fennekin


----------



## Hikari

Serendipity said:


> I've started a new game on Y and decided to a nuzlocke challenge but with a slight twist. The pokemon I capture must be wonder traded right after being caught and I have to use whatever gets traded to me.
> 
> So far the trades have been nice to me.
> 
> Current Team
> -------------
> 
> Trapinch
> Zubat
> Bulbasaur
> Eeeve
> Fennekin



Wonderlocke is what it's called, right?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Hikari said:


> Wonderlocke is what it's called, right?



Yeah, I tried doing one once. Ended up accidentally breaking a rule though, and reset. 

- - -Post Merge- - -

Also, I plan on doing a challenge to make use of my old copy of Fire Red. Any ideas?


----------



## Zeiro

DeviousCrossing said:


> Yeah, I tried doing one once. Ended up accidentally breaking a rule though, and reset.
> 
> - - -Post Merge- - -
> 
> Also, I plan on doing a challenge to make use of my old copy of Fire Red. Any ideas?


do a team challenge

http://www.serebii.net/manga/characters/blue.shtml


----------



## RhinoK

May someone help me to evolve a Kadabra?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Again?  OK, I'm online now.


----------



## RhinoK

I decided I didn't want a Mega Alakazam


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> Yeah, I tried doing one once. Ended up accidentally breaking a rule though, and reset.
> 
> - - -Post Merge- - -
> 
> Also, I plan on doing a challenge to make use of my old copy of Fire Red. Any ideas?


What challenge would it be, btw? We have to know what challenge is it.


----------



## Dr J

Question for you guys. For an adamant pikachu with volt tackle[6 pefect IVs too!], does this look like a good move list to you? 

Volt Tackle, Nuzzle, Double Team, and Sweet Kiss.

The way I see it, her adamant nature is going to hurt special attacks anyway, so I'm basing her around using volt tackle instead. Plus she's got three moves to help make her a nightmare to actually be able to hit.

Spam Double Team a couple times, boosting her evasion, then use Nuzzle and Sweet Kiss for paralyzation   and confusion; followed by Volt Tackle. Should allow her to make herself really hard to actually hit. Plus her defence and special defence IVs should allow her to soak up a few hits should any actually land on her anyway; right?


----------



## Ricardo

Maybe instead of Sweet Kiss go for Substitute. Sweet Kiss would force a switch out. With the boosted evasiveness, it will make your Pikachu practically unstoppable, if there are no ground types.


----------



## oath2order

Silversea said:


> Pokemon Bank in a matter of days. I wonder if my horrible nature but decentish IV shiny Nidoking from White 2 will make it through the hack check.
> 
> Guess we'll find out how many of my other GTS finds are "legit" too.



Just four left 



Omfa said:


> Everything will make it through the "hack check". That's why I'm not gonna bother breading anything more.



How do you know this?


----------



## RhinoK

I dunno if I'm going to be prepared for Pokemon Bank's launch. I don't have any pokemon I can trade over and the whole competitive game will face a switch


----------



## Dr J

Ricardo said:


> Maybe instead of Sweet Kiss go for Substitute. Sweet Kiss would force a switch out. With the boosted evasiveness, it will make your Pikachu practically unstoppable, if there are no ground types.



Hm.. not a bad idea, and yeah; but that's where my greninja would come into play. 5IV protean.


----------



## Omfa

I'm gonna hack me 5 IVs shinies of everyone. I have lost my f*** give ability.


----------



## Amnesia

What should my Mienshao have for movelist? It has an Regeneration ability and the current moves I'm keeping are:

High/Hi Jump Kick (stab)
U-Turn (good for regenerating)
Stone Edge (deals with the flying-types)
-

Not sure what to have for the last one.


----------



## Omfa

Amnesia said:


> What should my Mienshao have for movelist? It has an Regeneration ability and the current moves I'm keeping are:
> 
> High/Hi Jump Kick (stab)
> U-Turn (good for regenerating)
> Stone Edge (deals with the flying-types)
> -
> 
> Not sure what to have for the last one.



Aerial Ace.


----------



## Silversea

Is Hi Jump Kick the best idea? I suppose if you want the risk.


----------



## Benjamin

Nuuu, pick Acrobatics


----------



## Omfa

Benjamin said:


> Nuuu, pick Acrobatics



Acrobatics is best suited for flying gem users, plus it's not priority.


----------



## Silversea

Shooot it took me forever to find rain to evolve sliggoo. Then I do a battle and it stops raining after >.<


----------



## Amnesia

Omfa said:


> Aerial Ace.



I see, thanks!



Silversea said:


> Is Hi Jump Kick the best idea? I suppose if you want the risk.



It's pretty risky x - x But I can take the risk and hope the opponent's attack miss or do low damage.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Why wouldn't you have Hi Jump Kick on a Mienshao? The risk is irrelevant, it's such a good move. Just beware of Ghost types when you run it, but other than that, its power far outweighs the small chance of missing.


----------



## Amnesia

Another pokemon question regarding Greninja this time x3
What moves should Greninja have? Mine is Protean with Timid Nature and I'm thinking of having spikes so it can dodge those electric types. But I'm unsure for the rest.


----------



## Omfa

Amnesia said:


> Another pokemon question regarding Greninja this time x3
> What moves should Greninja have? Mine is Protean with Timid Nature and I'm thinking of having spikes so it can dodge those electric types. But I'm unsure for the rest.



Spikes is not needed. I run Surf/Scald, Grass Knot, Dark Pulse and Ice Beam with a Kings Rock.
I don't use Greninja often as I prefer BellyJet Azumarill though.

Sidenote, I just wrecked a 13 year old kid I met on Omegle on Christmas, and feel very guilty.


----------



## Benjamin

just got 2 Golems, an Abomasnow, a gogoat and 5 5 IV pokemon from wondertrade. O and a 4 IV delibird holding a rare candy and nice egg moves


----------



## Klinkguin

I'm hopefully getting pokemon Y for xmas! Hopefully I don't accidentally get X.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spoiler: How I think a lot of last minute people felt when they had trouble choosing their starter












- - -Post Merge- - -

Also, I need a male Ralts so I can get Gallade later in the game but I can't find one on Route 4. >.>


----------



## Zeiro




----------



## Trent the Paladin

Klinkguin said:


> I'm hopefully getting pokemon Y for xmas! Hopefully I don't accidentally get X.



What's wrong with getting X?

@Rezio: Reblogged that on tumblr earlier, what a neat little comic.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Omg the GTs is explouding with gen 5 and below pokes/starters/ect. Too bad I don't have black/white...

@Reizo that comic is so sad but true. I mean I know they're virtual but it makes me so sad to think of the unwanted pokes bred like puppy mills.


----------



## Scribbler397

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Omg the GTs is explouding with gen 5 and below pokes/starters/ect. Too bad I don't have black/white...
> 
> @Reizo that comic is so sad but true. I mean I know they're virtual but it makes me so sad to think of the unwanted pokes bred like puppy mills.



Same here. Then it makes me think of the sad, real puppies that are treated even worse than that.


----------



## Silversea

Serebii said:
			
		

> Shiny Charm is the reward for completing the National Pok?dex


Hell yes.


----------



## Farobi

Wonder Trade seems like fun now. Got a 5IV Egg move Gible c:


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I got my cyndaquil ^^ Seriously it's so adorable in this game I can't even


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I thought the Poketransporter wasn't opening til 27th?  Just got a Treecko on Wonder Trade...


----------



## Hikari

I started a Pokemon Y Nuzlocke this morning! Here's my Pokemon

Lilly ♀ (Froakie) Lv.12
Aqua ♀ (Azurill) Lv.11
Raven ♀ (Pidgey) Lv.14
Flutter ♀ (Spewpa) Lv. 11
Candi ♀ (Skitty) Lv.9

Boxed Pokemon:
Bugs ♂ (Bunnelby) Lv.3


----------



## puppy

Dizzi Paradise said:


> I thought the Poketransporter wasn't opening til 27th?  Just got a Treecko on Wonder Trade...



its out in japan, and people are breeding them


----------



## Venn

Ugh, I want to do Wonder Trade, but it won't let me because I haven't updated the game and the eShop is taking forever to load..


----------



## Bread Kennedys

WT is being flooded with japanese pokemon from Gen 5 and below? Dang, I gotta get involved in this!

*Runs to his 3DS at the speed of light*


----------



## Venn

So I guess the eShop is under maintenance right now, meaning I have to wait...


----------



## Jake

im trying to use wonder trade to see what i can get but i never did the last update for X and Y so I cant connect to the internet and whenevr I try download it I get a connection error lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys

So GameFreak apparently has failed to keep out Hacked Pokemon. You'd think they'd want to destroy Hacked Pokemon every chance they get. .-.


----------



## Silversea

Hahahaha Kyogre water spout did 3 damage on my Ninetales. With drought up of course but still funny.

He quit the battle after that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Interestingly my pokemon was put to sleep and then woke up the next turn without having the fast asleep message...


----------



## oath2order

I guess it is maintenance booo


----------



## Jake

I got a cyndaquill woo


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Wow, well gamefreak completely ****ed up with the checker on pokebank....


----------



## unravel

Got Tepig from Farobi thanks!!


----------



## KarlaKGB

lmao did they take a step back with hack checking?


----------



## Colour Bandit

PokeBank has now been temporarily removed from the Japanese eShop and has been officially delayed for European and North American release 
Luckily I got a freshly hatched Mudkip this morning over WT!!


----------



## Amnesia

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> PokeBank has now been temporarily removed from the Japanese eShop and has been officially delayed for European and North American release
> Luckily I got a freshly hatched Mudkip this morning over WT!!



WHAT (at least i got cyndaquils lol)


----------



## unravel

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> PokeBank has now been temporarily removed from the Japanese eShop and has been officially delayed for European and North American release
> Luckily I got a freshly hatched Mudkip this morning over WT!!



Hey breed it and give one to me and I will give ya Tepig hahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amnesia said:


> WHAT (at least i got cyndaquils lol)



You too


----------



## Amnesia

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Hey breed it and give one to me and I will give ya Tepig hahaha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You too



I got a spare you can have, just gotta complete a NL transaction :u


----------



## Omfa

So Pokebank got delayed? As for the hacked pokes passing, it was very expected. It'd be more surprising if they *didn't* make it. I myself am gonna hack myself lots of Shiny 5 IVs. You can't destroy a market that is already destroyed. In fact the market isn't even needed anymore. If you want a Poke, you make one.


----------



## RhinoK

Would someone be ever so kind and trade me some starters like the Second, third and fourth gens that just made it through? It'd be appreciated, I don't have much so besides 2/3 IV pokemon I could offer


----------



## Amnesia

RhinoK said:


> Would someone be ever so kind and trade me some starters like the Second, third and fourth gens that just made it through? It'd be appreciated, I don't have much so besides 2/3 IV pokemon I could offer



If you would like, I can breed you a Piplup and Cyndaquil.


----------



## RhinoK

Amnesia said:


> If you would like, I can breed you a Piplup and Cyndaquil.



For what in return?

- - - Post Merge - - -

If I breed them I could trade them for other starters, thanks


----------



## Amnesia

RhinoK said:


> For what in return?



Anything is fine x3 I'm not exactly picky.


----------



## RhinoK

Amnesia said:


> Anything is fine x3 I'm not exactly picky.



Well I was inactive through the whole Pokebank thing so I'm limited to pokemon caught in Kalos, I do have a few rejected Chanseys and I could breed a Curse and Pursuit Snorlax


----------



## Colour Bandit

I'll be breeding my Mudkip in a bit, as long as you don't mind the gender, nature or IVs I'll be trading them. I'll post the details of the babies soon!! (Some will be WT'd)


----------



## Amnesia

RhinoK said:


> Well I was inactive through the whole Pokebank thing so I'm limited to pokemon caught in Kalos, I do have a few rejected Chanseys and I could breed a Curse and Pursuit Snorlax



Sure d: I'll PM you when the Piplup & Cyndaquil hatches.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Just noticed my Mudkip is Spanish, I might get lucky with a shiny


----------



## RhinoK

Amnesia said:


> Sure d: I'll PM you when the Piplup & Cyndaquil hatches.



I have to go right now so I won't be on until later, sorry!


----------



## Amnesia

RhinoK said:


> I have to go right now so I won't be on until later, sorry!



No worries, Imma go sleep lol.


----------



## Farobi

I got Tepigs, Oshawotts, Chimchars, Mudkips, Snivys, and Treeckos thanks to Japan 

IV trained Tepig and Mudkip completely. Next up, Snivy :O


----------



## Omfa

Anyone want to have a Uber tier battle with me when Pokebank releases?


----------



## Colour Bandit

Here's Mudkip number 1:

Female
Modest
HP 12
Attack 5
Defense 6
SP.ATK 6
SP.DEF 6
Speed 6
No egg moves

Mudkip number 2:

Male
Hardy
HP 12
Attack 6
Defense 6
SP. ATK 6
SP. DEF 6
Speed 6
No egg moves

Any unclaimed Mudkips will be WT'd or put up on GTS.


----------



## Amnesia

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Here's Mudkip number 1:
> 
> Female
> Modest
> HP 12
> Attack 5
> Defense 6
> SP.ATK 6
> SP.DEF 6
> Speed 6
> No egg moves
> 
> Mudkip number 2:
> 
> Male
> Hardy
> HP 12
> Attack 6
> Defense 6
> SP. ATK 6
> SP. DEF 6
> Speed 6
> No egg moves
> 
> Any unclaimed Mudkips will be WT'd or put up on GTS.



Is there any pokemon you want? o: Because I'm interested in the first Mudkip.


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> So GameFreak apparently has failed to keep out Hacked Pokemon. You'd think they'd want to destroy Hacked Pokemon every chance they get. .-.


Well that's one way because Pokemon Bank is released in Japan and people have been getting hacked Pokemon on Wonder Trade.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm going to be getting Black 2 today so once I'll complete it, I'll transfer all of my Pokemon to X and Y.


----------



## Benjamin

Pokemon Bank has been postphoned due to all the lag ans slowness of the EShop, Release date TBD


----------



## oath2order

http://eyeluggage.tumblr.com/post/71183022717


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Glad I picked up all the starters plus a bunch of others yesterday.  I think the cat's out of the bag as far as previously unavailable Pokemon goes though - I'm having no problems trading Lv1 Oshawott for pretty much anything that isn't legendary.


----------



## oath2order

Can't wait for it to be really released then >.>


----------



## RhinoK

Here's hoping I get something good on Wonder Trade


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I hate that Ninty postponed the release. >.> Oh well, at least it gives me more time to get my Gen 3/4/5 Games ready. And another good thing is that I got a Chimchar off WT last night. :3


----------



## RhinoK

I JUST GOT A MUDKIP I CAN GET ANY OTHER POKEMON NOW I THINK


----------



## Colour Bandit

Amnesia said:


> Is there any pokemon you want? o: Because I'm interested in the first Mudkip.



Sorry for late reply, if you have any Cyndaquils that would be great. Unfortunately I've got guests round my house irl but I should be free tomorrow (11:30-1PM GMT), I can nickname her if you want too?

EDIT: The guests should be going soon so I can trade just after 9PM GMT?


----------



## Benjamin

I'vr got every previously unobtainable pokemon except rattata, porygon 2 and Z , slakoth, baltoy,  glameow, finneon, yamask and all legendaries.


----------



## Silversea

Seeing lots of non-shiny uber teams online...most of them are rather poor though and I'm taking them out with my OU/UU teams.

Surprising to see dialga go to 45% with a Aura Sphere, and then hit my Vaporeon for 4% with Roar of Time through Light Screen. Clearly not SpDef or SpAtk oriented...


----------



## oath2order

http://smadaleinad.tumblr.com/post/71233533379/antagonistintent-sokkycakes-no-it-took-me

****.


----------



## puppy

Silversea said:


> Seeing lots of non-shiny uber teams online...most of them are rather poor though and I'm taking them out with my OU/UU teams.
> 
> Surprising to see dialga go to 45% with a Aura Sphere, and then hit my Vaporeon for 4% with Roar of Time through Light Screen. Clearly not SpDef or SpAtk oriented...


i read this and went into battlespot to see how my team would fare.
i fought 2 teams of ubers w/ my regular team and p much destroyed them both \:

anyway, putting these starters into the GTS is really helping me complete my pokedex. theyre snatched up in like 5-10 mins


----------



## Silversea

Kyogre is still a nuisance though. I did take one out once with minimal effort but the others are just...drizzle spam water spout and I can't take it.


----------



## Gingersnap

Pokebanks been officially delayed. My Pokemon break will end when it comes back on...


----------



## oath2order

Gingersnap said:


> Pokebanks been officially delayed. My Pokemon break will end when it comes back on...



Preach it mah sista


----------



## Farobi

Placed a Tepig in the GTS.
Got 4 IV, egg-moved (Nasty Plot, Memento, Destiny Bond} Misdreavus. 

TuT


----------



## Dr J

At least your getting previously unobtainable pokemon. I haven't gotten any from wonder trades yet

edit: probably because every person outside of japan that gets one, sticks it on the GTS for other unobtainable pokemon. Mostly legendaries.


----------



## Farobi

Go to GameFAQs and offer your IV'd Kalos Pokemon for any Pokebank mons. That's how I got Mudkip—and eventually every other starter as well.


----------



## Dr J

Only IV'd pokemon I have that I'm willing to trade is my 5IV fennekin.. and I'm not sure I want to trade him. I doubt anyone wants 5IV pichus[not that I have any of those left]


----------



## radical6

i never finished the kalos dex bc im lazy but all i do is put mudkip up for some random pokemon ive never seen and its like 1 min later its already traded jesus christ. i was also wondertrading some mudkips and treeckos a while ago but im like eh i should use this to finish my dex.

its really easy to get a bunch of other bank pokemon once you have one. i got lucky with a treecko but other than that its garbage in WT. sucks that pokebank got postponed tho, reading everyones reactions is kinda funny heh. saw a thread in gamefaqs end up with racist remarks over _pokemon._ come on


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Jinjiro, if you want any of the Gen 2 to 5 starters (IV'd, of course) let me know.  I'm breeding Oshawott at the mo, just need a reason for the others.  You can have a 4IV Oshawott now, 5IV in a day or so.  Incidentally, I've sent 35 Oshawott into WT over the last 24 hours, and got a Treecko, Mudkip and a Chimchar through WT as well, so they are out there.


----------



## Gizmodo

I have such an amazing team, but haven't played this since November!! 
not enough after game things to do ahh


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Gizmodo said:


> I have such an amazing team, but haven't played this since November!!
> not enough after game things to do ahh



Not enough for the non-competitives anyways. :/ I could actually try hunting shiny Pokemon though I guess.

ALSO POKEMON BANK WOULD HAVE HIT TODAY.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Well since Pokemon Bank didn't came out today, I'm lucky I got White 2 to play with until Pokemon Bank comes out a little bit soon.


----------



## puppy

i put a cyndaquil into the GTS to try and fill up my pokedex and someone traded me a shiny cryogonal???? is that a thing??


----------



## Klinkguin

Tom said:


> What's wrong with getting X?
> 
> @Rezio: Reblogged that on tumblr earlier, what a neat little comic.


I just seem to like the legendary more in Y. It's just my opinion,


----------



## th8827

Benjamin said:


> Pokemon Bank has been postphoned due to all the lag ans slowness of the EShop, Release date TBD



Actually, it is delayed because it is not stopping hacked Pok?mon, like it should.


----------



## Scribbler397

puppy said:


> i put a cyndaquil into the GTS to try and fill up my pokedex and someone traded me a shiny cryogonal???? is that a thing??



It is possible to get one in-game, but I doubt that it is real because Pokebank doesn't stop hacks. Still fun though.  

I just got a cyndaquil over wonder trade.


----------



## puppy

th8827 said:


> Actually, it is delayed because it is not stopping hacked Pok?mon, like it should.



im ppp sure it was because of server overload


----------



## Silversea

th8827 said:


> Actually, it is delayed because it is not stopping hacked Pok?mon, like it should.



Why are so many people saying this? Can someone provide a link proving this?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Silversea said:


> Why are so many people saying this? Can someone provide a link proving this?


 http://tay.kotaku.com/pokebank-hilariously-fails-to-stop-hacked-pokemon-1489449874
^that link shows how they totally messed up with the hack checker


----------



## Scribbler397

TheCreeperHugz said:


> http://tay.kotaku.com/pokebank-hilariously-fails-to-stop-hacked-pokemon-1489449874
> ^that link shows how they totally messed up with the hack checker



It is not an official link however. I still believe that it is because of server issues. Millions of people connecting to pokebank would make nintendo's servers explode (not literally, but it wouldn't be good!) in addition to the influx of new users who got 3DSs and Wii Us.


----------



## oath2order

I had trouble connecting to the Miiverse on the Pokebank release day.

It's definitely the servers.


----------



## Silversea

TheCreeperHugz said:


> http://tay.kotaku.com/pokebank-hilariously-fails-to-stop-hacked-pokemon-1489449874
> ^that link shows how they totally messed up with the hack checker



It doesn't say that the reason it was taken off the e-shop was because of that though.


----------



## radical6

i dont want pokebank to come back so i can keep ripping off people in the GTS 
mostly i want it to..be offline a bit longer..so i can finish my dex bc im waaay too lazy to go catch/breed everything else omfg


----------



## Ricardo

tsundere said:


> i dont want pokebank to come back so i can keep ripping off people in the GTS
> mostly i want it to..be offline a bit longer..so i can finish my dex bc im waaay too lazy to go catch/breed everything else omfg



Me too, I am almost done with the National Pokedex. Only need the Legendaries.


----------



## Gingersnap

im almost done my kalos dex, i just need to see or obtain a xerneas. would someone be okay with trading me theirs so i can get the dex data and then i can trade it back?


----------



## Klinkguin

Guys for when I do reach the point in the game where I meet yveltal, can the legendary be shiny or will it not be? I don't wanna sr for nothing.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Klinkguin said:


> Guys for when I do reach the point in the game where I meet yveltal, can the legendary be shiny or will it not be? I don't wanna sr for nothing.



Pretty sure the legendaries are shiny locked.


----------



## Klinkguin

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Pretty sure the legendaries are shiny locked.


So does that mean they can't be shiny?


----------



## Hikari

Klinkguin said:


> So does that mean they can't be shiny?



Yeah, they can't be shiny...


----------



## Klinkguin

Ok that's a bummer but thanks for telling me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

A least I've got something else to aim for, catching all the legendaries in just pokeballs!


----------



## Hikari

Lol, good luck with that. Anyways, if you want any of the starters, I'm selling them at the TBT MarketPlace.


----------



## Klinkguin

Oh I have froakie I might buy chespin I'll check it out.


----------



## Hikari

Okay! I have all the starters, by the way!


----------



## unravel

Same here, well time to breed.


----------



## Farobi

Yes! Bred a 6IV 4 Egg move Misdreavus. I wonder if I can get something cool for this


----------



## Klinkguin

What does that mean? Lol I have been playing pokemon for 4 years and I still don't know what this means xD.


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> Yes! Bred a 6IV 4 Egg move Misdreavus. I wonder if I can get something cool for this



Mahh omg gimme xD


----------



## Klinkguin

OMG I JUST CAUGHT A SHINY SPOINK!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Now I have taken a picture of it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Gingersnap said:


> im almost done my kalos dex, i just need to see or obtain a xerneas. would someone be okay with trading me theirs so i can get the dex data and then i can trade it back?


Shoot me a PM around 8 PM EST and could trade then.


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Mahh omg gimme xD



soz i traded it for a *6IV JAPANESE DITTO*


----------



## Gingersnap

HOW I require one of these
Gonna spend all day training my Shiny Treecko whoop whoop


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Farobi said:


> soz i traded it for a *6IV JAPANESE DITTO*



Is that even possible? 6iv dittos must be rare as ****,  since you can't IV breed them


----------



## Gizmodo

I did a wondertrade and got one with pokerus woo


----------



## Music_123

what does the pink sign next to the pentagon mean?


----------



## RhinoK

I've evolved most of my starters and made about ?500,000. I go to Resturaunt Le Wow with Exp. Point and Money O-Powers with my level 100 Charizard with Amulet Coin and a team full of starters (this works for any pokemon, but I wanted to evolve my starters to fill the pokedex up) and the Balm Mushrooms (you get about 20 a course which are worth +?100,000 and the +?100,000 or so you earn in battle) are worth about ?5,000 each


----------



## Ricardo

Music_123 said:


> what does the pink sign next to the pentagon mean?



Pokemon can no longer spread Pokerus (cured)


----------



## Zeiro

> OP is hacking the region flag of various mons and uploading them to Pok?bank. Mons changed to 18 and 19 become Kalos native, pentagon and stuff. 18 is X and 19 is Y.
> Pokemon hacked to be from regions 1A through 1D are also Kalos native, so we?re getting 4 more Kalos games or some stuff.
> 1E and 1F are *not* from Kalos, but rather ?A faraway place?. This comfirms a non-Kalos game that can trade with X and Y.



Basically a hacker from tumblr discovered that X and Y are confirmed to be trade compatible with a non-Kalos game. And also that we're getting more Kalos games.


----------



## Ricardo

I don't know how I feel about 4 more Kalos games. X2/Y2 & X3/Y3?

Better have a Battle Frontier or World Tournament.


----------



## Hikari

I managed to get all the starters! Yay!


----------



## Ricardo

I've seen 666 pokemon lol


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Reizo said:


> Basically a hacker from tumblr discovered that X and Y are confirmed to be trade compatible with a non-Kalos game. And also that we're getting more Kalos games.



Doesn't prove anything. Could just be them keeping their options open as they probably hadn't planned the next games when they coded those. Also surely the coding for other regions would show up in the actual info page as faraway place if that coding was there?


----------



## Omfa

We're getting Z.

_Mr. Masuda set us straight, “So the X and Y actually come from the two axes, the X and the Y axes,"_

In three dimensions however, there's a third axis called "Z". That's why I think X2/Y2 won't happen.


----------



## Gingersnap

Ricardo said:


> I've seen 666 pokemon lol



As of today, I've seen 420 haha


----------



## Silversea

Anyone who knows anything about mathematics knows that X and Y make XY rather than X2 and Y2.


----------



## Omfa

Silversea said:


> Anyone who knows anything about mathematics knows that X and Y make XY rather than X2 and Y2.



I am sort of unclear who you're directing that at. X2/Y2 would be like Black2/White2. Z would be sort of like Crystal/Emerald/Platinum. X2 and Y2 ideas aren't based on mathematics, more so past gen experiences.


----------



## Jake

Pokemon isn't based on math I don't even know why that point was brought up


----------



## Omfa

Jake. said:


> Pokemon isn't based on math I don't even know why that point was brought up





Omfa said:


> _Mr. Masuda set us straight, “So the X and Y actually come from the two axes, the X and the Y axes,"_


That's why


----------



## Ricardo

Pokemon has a lot to do with math, in competitive battling.


----------



## Jake

does it really matter though?


----------



## Omfa

Jake. said:


> does it really matter though?



Yes.


----------



## Jake

Omfa said:


> Yes.



I don't see the point in debating whether or not the next game is going to be called X2/Y2 or Z...

Tbh I think it was made pretty clear it'd be called Z from the get go, then the discovery of zygarde reinforced it.

but in all h. I legit could not care if they named then X2/Y2 or Z


----------



## Omfa

Jake. said:


> I don't see the point in debating whether or not the next game is going to be called X2/Y2 or Z...
> 
> Tbh I think it was made pretty clear it'd be called Z from the get go, then the discovery of zygarde reinforced it.
> 
> but in all h. I legit could not care if they named then X2/Y2 or Z


The difference is X2/Y2=B2/W2 Z=Crystal/Emerald/Platinum.


----------



## Jake

Omfa said:


> The difference is X2/Y2=B2/W2 Z=Crystal/Emerald/Platinum.



Yes, but to me, they're both essentially the same thing, they're all an additional game to the first.
Even though BW2 was a sequels to BW and C/E/P aren't, I really don't care what direction they go in.


----------



## Zeiro

It's going to be Z. There are the X/Y/Z axis on a three-dimesional plane, this is the first Pokemon game in 3D and on the 3DS. X2/Y2 makes no sense. There is already *Z*ygarde too.

Plus B2/W2 was bad. Gray Version was planned, but they made the poor decision to make "sequels" instead.

Looking at the Kalos map, there some rocky mountainous areas covered by clouds. I think that's where that event Pokemon Volcanion might reside.


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> It's going to be Z. There are the X/Y/Z axis on a three-dimesional plane, this is the first Pokemon game in 3D and on the 3DS. X2/Y2 makes no sense. There is already *Z*ygarde too.
> 
> Plus B2/W2 was bad. Gray Version was planned, but they made the poor decision to make "sequels" instead.
> 
> Looking at the Kalos map, there some rocky mountainous areas covered by clouds. I think that's where that event Pokemon Volcanion might reside.



Pokebeach said that volcanin would be related to the lumiose city black outs, so i'd assume it's a part of the Kalos power plant in the rooms that are locked (they probs take you to the mountains tho b/cos from memory i think the power plant is near where you're talking about), idk if they're accurate tho.

I'd prefer the extra space on the map to be additional places to explore


----------



## Klinkguin

xD I can't be doing with math while I'm off school. I do enough math with a teacher called Mr Dipple xD


----------



## Farobi

Bold natured, an Outstanding evaluation with perfect IVs in Attack, Defense, and Special Defense. Egg moves are Haze, Iron Tail, Dragon Pulse & Mirror Coat. Shiny Milotic is beautiful


----------



## Klinkguin

Congrats! I really want a shiny Froakie because then it will be green right? I sadly don't have a ditto to breed in the daycare =(


----------



## Scribbler397

Klinkguin said:


> Congrats! I really want a shiny Froakie because then it will be green right? I sadly don't have a ditto to breed in the daycare =(



Shiny Froakie isn't green. A photoshoped image was spread around where it was green. In reality, it is almost white in color.


----------



## Klinkguin

Oh that's actually still cool! It does actually look quite cool white! I'll try still if I do ever get a ditto. Thanks for telling me.

EDIT: YES 700TH POST =D


----------



## Farobi

It took me forever to get a perfect 5iv Feebas (still don't have on now). I hatched two 6IV Feebas in the process though, lol.


----------



## Silversea

Feebas? Are they coming in from the Bank? Also it can get dragon pulse? That is awesome. I have got to try that one day.

My shiny vcg2012 probably hacked milotic doesn't get that :c


----------



## Klinkguin

Guys does the masuda method work with a spanish ditto? I have just traded my minun for a ditto over gts.


----------



## Omfa

Klinkguin said:


> Guys does the masuda method work with a spanish ditto? I have just traded my minun for a ditto over gts.



As long as it has the country tag.


----------



## Klinkguin

Omfa said:


> As long as it has the country tag.


Yes!!! It has a thing saying SPA when I go onto the pokemon =D


----------



## Omfa

Klinkguin said:


> Yes!!! It has a thing saying SPA when I go onto the pokemon =D



Then you're solid!


----------



## Klinkguin

Where's the daycare again?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Klinkguin said:


> Where's the daycare again?


I believe it's Route 7 where the daycare is. This time you can find the Daycare early.


----------



## Ricardo

How does Masuda Method work in this Generation? Is it based on the language this time because you can get a Spanish pokemon from any country, even your own. Or is it still based off another pokemon in another country


----------



## Silversea

The blue pentagon is now hackable by altering a value from Black/White 2. Great.

- - - Post Merge - - -


http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/696959-pokemon-x/68187640


----------



## Venn

So now, people can send of Hacked Pokemon?


----------



## Hikari

Venice said:


> So now, people can send of Hacked Pokemon?



Pretty much. Only Japan can do it at the moment though.


----------



## Silversea

Venice said:


> So now, people can send of Hacked Pokemon?



And make them look like they are from Kalos, which makes them eligible for Nintendo's tournaments and such.


----------



## Venn

Well, with the bank down (from what I heard) and if they know about this, maybe they can add something to the hack checker or something.


----------



## Hikari

I hope so. Also, I just got an animated avatar (Thanks iLoveYou!) so I chose to use it for a animated Chespin!


----------



## Benjamin

I JUST COMPLETED THE NATIONAL POKEDEX AND I GOT THE SHINY CHARM FROM PROFFESSOR SYCAMORE!!!! WHOOHOOOOOOOO


----------



## Klinkguin

Is it just me or are all the Japanese people wanting legendaries through gts? It's always the Japanese that want the legendaries.


----------



## RhinoK

I know what you mean ^

How have people completed the NationalDex? I don't have any Gen V games so I can't trade them over.


----------



## RhinoK

And so I figured out I am useless with a Snorlax. All that breeding and EV training went to waste


----------



## Swiftstream

Klinkguin said:


> Is it just me or are all the Japanese people wanting legendaries through gts? It's always the Japanese that want the legendaries.



Haha
Whenever I go on gts everybody wants legendaries


----------



## Omfa

How would a special oriented Genesect fair? I am asking because of the upgrade in Techno Blast from 100 to 120. So you could basically run a 120 water Techno Blast to cover your only weakness. The problem is his need for the scarf. With only 99 Spe he'd lose against Charizards, +1 Speed Blaziken and Volcarona, so it might not even be worth it.


----------



## Silversea

Omfa said:


> How would a special oriented Genesect fair? I am asking because of the upgrade in Techno Blast from 100 to 120. So you could basically run a 120 water Techno Blast to cover your only weakness. The problem is his need for the scarf. With only 99 Spe he'd lose against Charizards, +1 Speed Blaziken and Volcarona, so it might not even be worth it.



If you haven't already I'd read through http://www.smogon.com/bw/pokemon/genesect

Its speed is definitely a problem, might have to baton pass an agility on it or set up tailwind to be safe.


----------



## RhinoK

Can anyone battle online on Pokemon? I'm having trouble


----------



## Omfa

Yeah, I don't think special Genesect is a good idea.


----------



## puppy

i just hatched a shiny mudkip even though i wasnt doing the masuda method jfc
i knew having tsundere give me her luck would pay off u v u

i might just trade it though


----------



## Hikari

Oh my god! You have a shiny Mudkip!? That's my favorite Pokemon! I wish I could have one...


----------



## TerryMartin

I really should MM for a Shiny Mudkip sometime..


----------



## Venn

I got a Mawile from the Wonder Trade! I am most likely sure it is a part of a breeding result as it is Level 1. Hopefully I have the Mega Stone for it.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Venice said:


> I got a Mawile from the Wonder Trade! I am most likely sure it is a part of a breeding result as it is Level 1. Hopefully I have the Mega Stone for it.



It's found in Shabboneau Castle post-game, if you haven't. It's on the top floor, I believe.


----------



## oath2order

TerryMartin said:


> I really should MM for a Shiny Mudkip sometime..



i herd u liek mudkipz


----------



## Zeiro

oath that meme is from like 2006


----------



## oath2order

Reizo said:


> oath that meme is from like 2006



gtfo I can use it if I want

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND I GUESS U DO LIEK THEM


----------



## Zeiro

wow

such old

very throwback


----------



## TerryMartin

xD Was waiting for somebody to say that... I don't know how people can do that pass a 1,000 eggs..


----------



## Scribbler397

What pokemon do you think I would have to offer for someone to give me an event legendary in the gts?


----------



## Omfa

Scribbler397 said:


> What pokemon do you think I would have to offer for someone to give me an event legendary in the gts?



An event legendary.


----------



## unravel

Spoiler: Our reaction when pokemon bank release


----------



## Farobi

I bred Slakoths all afternoon and I have _yet_ to get a 5IV one with x special attack. I got like 3 6IVs but I want a 5IV one :[

Same with the Feebas. I got like 2 6IVs but no 5IVs that I want. 

But that's fine. I guess I can breed those Pokemon to get more 5IVs I guess :|


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Farobi said:


> I bred Slakoths all afternoon and I have _yet_ to get a 5IV one with x special attack. I got like 3 6IVs but I want a 5IV one :[
> 
> Same with the Feebas. I got like 2 6IVs but no 5IVs that I want.
> 
> But that's fine. I guess I can breed those Pokemon to get more 5IVs I guess :|



I might be being stupid here, but surely you can use a 6IV just the same? Only instance I see it being a problem is when you want 0 speed.


----------



## Farobi

I like to keep the 6IVs as novelties actually. But since I have spares of them I decided to use my spare flawless female Slakoth for my team


----------



## Suave_Spencer

How are you planning on using Slakoth? That ability..


----------



## Farobi

Suave_Spencer said:


> How are you planning on using Slakoth? That ability..



I definitely won't use her on a real battle. Probably just a battle with some friends


----------



## puppy

Suave_Spencer said:


> How are you planning on using Slakoth? That ability..



skill swap 
i dont know if its worth it but its a nice gimmick
only works for doubles doe


----------



## Venn

TerryMartin said:


> xD Was waiting for somebody to say that... I don't know how people can do that pass a 1,000 eggs..


Yesterday, someone invited me to battle. 
I normally don't battle, but I accepted anyways.

The guy had like 1,037 eggs.
I was like O_O, I've only had 3 eggs.


----------



## Omfa

I have hatched way more than 1000 eggs. xD


----------



## TerryMartin

Venice said:


> Yesterday, someone invited me to battle.
> I normally don't battle, but I accepted anyways.
> 
> The guy had like 1,037 eggs.
> I was like O_O, I've only had 3 eggs.




Ahh I can barely hatch 100 eggs, I have see people hatching like 1,000 for that shiny with a Perfect nature and EV's..


----------



## Klinkguin

What does Ev's mean like 6iv and stuff?


----------



## Scribbler397

Klinkguin said:


> What does Ev's mean like 6iv and stuff?



EVs are effort values. Your pokemon earn them by battling or through super training. Here is an article on those: http://www.serebii.net/games/evs.shtml

IVs are individual values. They are determined when a Pokemon is created by the game and cannot be changed. Here is an aritcle on those:http://www.serebii.net/games/ivs.shtml


----------



## radical6

why do people always challenge me ????? wtf ?????/ or want to trade???????? i dont wanna see your garbage fish chained shiny. and i dont want to battle you. literally this french dude kept wanting to trade and i finally accepted and he didnt do anything. and then another dude kept wanting to battle me and i denied him the first time then he said nice to me and then he kept spamming me with battle requests ??? wtf?? pleaaaaase tell me theres a block feature. heck i even said leave me alone on my pss profile oh my god

i guess ill accept battle requests once i feel comfortable but im still learning ??


----------



## Amnesia

dunno but i remember some people keep wanting to trade me and it's like like "go away wtf" e_e
I end up just turning off the internet for pokemon for a while.


----------



## radical6

Amnesia said:


> dunno but i remember some people keep wanting to trade me and it's like like "go away wtf" e_e
> I end up just turning off the internet for pokemon for a while.



they need a block feature or a friends only feature. i dont like trading with random people bc like..what do you want...why are you trading with me?? it just makes me nervous tbh. and its annoying sometimes


----------



## Jinglefruit

tsundere said:


> why do people always challenge me ????? wtf ?????/ or want to trade???????? i dont wanna see your garbage fish chained shiny. and i dont want to battle you. literally this french dude kept wanting to trade and i finally accepted and he didnt do anything. and then another dude kept wanting to battle me and i denied him the first time then he said nice to me and then he kept spamming me with battle requests ??? wtf?? pleaaaaase tell me theres a block feature. heck i even said leave me alone on my pss profile oh my god
> 
> i guess ill accept battle requests once i feel comfortable but im still learning ??



Switch to super training or the poke pokeroo thing and you don't get them. :3 Or just turn the internet thing off with it.


----------



## Farobi

I traded with a German guy through that method and he gave me Phione. ;3


----------



## Zeiro

????


----------



## Amnesia

Reizo said:


> ????



who summoned that from hell?


----------



## radical6

Reizo said:


> ????


omfg i just reblogged tht 

and also yeah i should turn off my internet but eh they didnt think of a block feature? wow


----------



## Venn

Amnesia said:


> who summoned that from hell?



Sorta my reaction.
My guess, its a relative to Ditto O_O


----------



## Zeiro

i mean the poor shading and celshading make it look almost definitely fake, but like, why would anyone fake something so atrocious?


----------



## Amnesia

its looked like a messed up ditto and banette fusion.


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> they need a block feature or a friends only feature. i dont like trading with random people bc like..what do you want...why are you trading with me?? it just makes me nervous tbh. and its annoying sometimes



I thought there was a way to disable passerby's?


----------



## Amnesia

I don't think you can block them, only remove people from acquaintances.


----------



## Colour Bandit

You can block requests, you can block requests from Passersby, Acquaintances and Friends. I think it is under settings? I have Passersby and Acquaintances blocked as people kept spamming me with trade or battle requests when I was busy hatching eggs...

EDIT: PSS Settings->Communication Request Settings->Untick the group you want to block.


----------



## radical6

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> You can block requests, you can block requests from Passersby, Acquaintances and Friends. I think it is under settings? I have Passersby and Acquaintances blocked as people kept spamming me with trade or battle requests when I was busy hatching eggs...
> 
> EDIT: PSS Settings->Communication Request Settings->Untick the group you want to block.


BLESS U


----------



## Blu Rose

Wellll...
Who remembers Pok?mon Contests?


----------



## Klinkguin

I just got a japanese gabite


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Blu Rose said:


> Wellll...
> Who remembers Pok?mon Contests?



I wish they'd bring those back, contests were my favourite passtime after finishing diamond...


----------



## Klinkguin

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I wish they'd bring those back, contests were my favourite passtime after finishing diamond...


Oh my god remember puffins? xD


----------



## Hikari

I thought they were spelt, Poffin... anyways, I'm hunting for a shiny Mudkip and a shiny Spinda/Swablu.


----------



## Klinkguin

XD LOL they were poffins. SO old I can't remember how to spell them xD


----------



## Farobi

Bred two Unburden Treeckos but the offsprings all return Overgrow. How? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually nevermind the female was Overgrow


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

God damn it blu rose (and klinkguin), now you've made me feel so nostalgic that I actually dug out my old copy of diamond and start playing it again...


----------



## Silversea




----------



## Venn

Silversea said:


>



-stares at-
I almost went there


----------



## Danielkang2

I am a competitive player in pokemon tcg and I want to attend Australia's pokemon nationals. I am a U.S resident and am living in Guam. Am I eligible to compete there? I can't go to U.S nationals because it's too far away.


----------



## CM Mark

Breeding Mudkips right now. If anyone wants one, PM me. I'm not checking IVs, but I will try to give you the nature you want.


----------



## radical6

Hikari said:


> I thought they were spelt, Poffin... anyways, I'm hunting for a shiny Mudkip and a shiny Spinda/Swablu.



i had a shiny mudkip but i traded it away for a shiny luxray srry 
poffin making was super fun i wish they brought it back wtf!!! i would add a bunch of decorations on my poffins and make them adorable and then i would shove it in their faces


----------



## Blu Rose

Yes...

Poffins were the best things that ever existed!
You're welcome TheCreeperHugz!
And, I also wish they'd bring those back.
Lastly, I remember Pok? Blocks more fondly.

Edit: You traded away shiny Mudkip?
Are you insane!?

Edit Edit Edit: Second Edit taken out due to Offensive Content, and a previous line was taken out.


----------



## Silversea

Hopefully Bank will come soon...
In other notes I was wrecked by an Arceus yesterday. Fun.


----------



## radical6

Blu Rose said:


> Edit: You traded away shiny Mudkip?


shiny mudkip is ugly. as much as i love pink mudkip is an ugly pokemon in general. i wasnt even trying to breed one i was just trying to breed as many as i could so i could rip people off on the gts lmao

shiny luxray>mudkip


----------



## Omfa

Extreme killer Arceus, is gonna be my reward for all the uber teams I'm facing, when Pokebank releases.


----------



## Klinkguin

Can I please just ask. What is Pokebank?


----------



## Omfa

Klinkguin said:


> Can I please just ask. What is Pokebank?



http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/strategy/
http://serebii.net/bank/


----------



## Klinkguin

Thanks. It looks interesting


----------



## puppy

Blu Rose said:


> Edit: You traded away shiny Mudkip?
> Are you insane?!
> 
> Mudkip Nazis will get you, tsundere...


i traded the one i got on accident away too lmao
for a shiny honedge w/ good IVs


----------



## Blu Rose

Oh, the horror!

Mudkip are awesome!


Spoiler: Mudkip Montage




I scream, you scream, we all scream, for "MUDKIPZ!"

DESU!!!!!

Enough said.

Does anybody remember this?

It should say, "puppy and tsundere didn't take care of me..."

Chibi Mudkip...



On related news, I got a Drought Vulpix after at least a billion different types of Pok? Balls, three Gooey Mulches, and seven other Mulches, along with two Bronzor and an accidental kill. Ol' Hidden Grottoes.

It's IVs are horrid, though.

Edit: How can you accidentally trade? I'm confuzzled...


----------



## Mercedes

oh please someone let me have a female charmander (female)please nickname (Blazie) with the megasone x or y


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I can do you the charmander, no problem, but not the mega stone. Don't you already have a mega stone?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blu Rose said:


> On related news, I got a Drought Vulpix after at least a billion different types of Pok? Balls, three Gooey Mulches, and seven other Mulches, along with two Bronzor and an accidental kill. Ol' Hidden Grottoes.
> 
> It's IVs are horrid, though



Let me know when/if you get X or Y Blu Rose - I'm gonna be IV breeding Drought Vulpix soon and I'll be happy to save one for you.


----------



## Silversea

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Let me know when/if you get X or Y Blu Rose - I'm gonna be IV breeding Drought Vulpix soon and I'll be happy to save one for you.



I might be interested in this later -- my droughts never come out with decent IVs.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Silversea said:


> I might be interested in this later -- my droughts never come out with decent IVs.



I have a female Japanese 5IV Drought Vulpix I got from WT and a 6IV male Fennekin with Magician that I bred myself - so I'm guaranteed 4 perfect IVs at least for every baby and a fairly high percentage will have Drought.


----------



## puppy

Blu Rose said:


> Oh, the horror!
> 
> Mudkip are awesome!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mudkip Montage
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22833
> I scream, you scream, we all scream, for "MUDKIPZ!"
> View attachment 22834
> DESU!!!!!
> View attachment 22836
> Enough said.
> View attachment 22837
> Does anybody remember this?
> View attachment 22839
> It should say, "puppy and tsundere didn't take care of me..."
> View attachment 22840
> Chibi Mudkip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: How can you accidentally trade? I'm confuzzled...


i dont even feel bad

and i accidentally bred the shiny mudkip, then traded it away


----------



## Silversea

Was bored and made jolteon gifs. And then played with colours and made a shadow jolteon <3.

Speaking of jolteon, I need to IV breed one.


----------



## puppy

so many people on battle spot dont know about vaporeon's water absorb i am embarrassed for them. they hit my vaporeon w/ hydro pump or scald and im like oh ty


----------



## Silversea

puppy said:


> so many people on battle spot dont know about vaporeon's water absorb i am embarrassed for them. they hit my vaporeon w/ hydro pump or scald and im like oh ty



This is so true. The best thing was when I sent it out against a blastoise that only knew water moves.


----------



## Silversea

1. Someone gave Zygarde Rock Smash.
2. They used it on Togekiss and it did 2 damage. 


Brb going to be sick.


----------



## CM Mark

I now have every starter. Some cost me some decent pokemon on the GTS, but I now have them all. I'm breeding Mudkips now, gonna WT them away tonight, then move on to evolving the few that I just got tonight before beginning the breeding process for the rest.


----------



## Venn

My current team is currently done training to level 70. 
Just because my Corsola took a little long, I'm going to level her just a little bit more to even my team, as all the others are on my team are 75+

After that, I'm working on breeding eevees, getting all the evolutions of it, then WT the rest.

I have a question. If you breed one of the evolutions of Eevee with Ditto, does it give Eevee, or the evolution?


----------



## Silversea

It'll give eevees, it always gives the lowest evolution, with some exceptions (i.e. smoochum, happiny, bonsly).


----------



## Hikari

Venice said:


> My current team is currently done training to level 70.
> Just because my Corsola took a little long, I'm going to level her just a little bit more to even my team, as all the others are on my team are 75+
> 
> After that, I'm working on breeding eevees, getting all the evolutions of it, then WT the rest.
> 
> I have a question. If you breed one of the evolutions of Eevee with Ditto, does it give Eevee, or the evolution?



Speaking of, I got a shiny Eevee today! I've decided to evovle it into a Slyveon!


----------



## Venn

Silversea said:


> It'll give eevees, it always gives the lowest evolution, with some exceptions (i.e. smoochum, happiny, bonsly).



Ok. That what I figured, but I thought there was some exceptions.


----------



## Blu Rose

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Let me know when/if you get X or Y Blu Rose - I'm gonna be IV breeding Drought Vulpix soon and I'll be happy to save one for you.


Ok. Thanks!



puppy said:


> i dont even feel bad
> 
> and i accidentally bred the shiny mudkip, then traded it away



Don't feel bad?!
*Dies in Legend of Zelda (original)*
Doodloodl-oodloodl-oodloodl-oodloodoo... Dwop!


----------



## Klinkguin

Do you think my pokemon are over-leveled when I only have 2 badges? The whole team are level 35 xD


----------



## Music_123

no, my pokemon were lv 50 during 4th gym


----------



## Blu Rose

Klinkguin said:


> Do you think my pokemon are over-leveled when I only have 2 badges? The whole team are level 35 xD



Meh.
I once gave a shot at evolving my starter to its final evolution before the first battle...
I got to level 20, then died of boredom.
It only took four hours.


----------



## Espurr96

My team/teams are usually on the target/average level during that games story line. Now that I've beaten it and waiting for the Pokemon Bank I'm just training teams. I got like 7 and only 2 are at level 100.


----------



## TerryMartin

My team is usual underleveled expect for those trade evolutions like Golem..etc
I switch out my high level pokemon for low level's... Got thrashed pretty good by the 2nd gym leader..


----------



## Klinkguin

xD I've been playing pokemon all day and my whole team are getting to level 60 now and I've only got 6 badges. Is my team too over-leveled?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yes. Geez, most of the E4's Pokemon are in the mid 60 range.


----------



## puppy

my swirlix was level 97 by the time i got to the E4

and yeah i didnt evolve it until after
it was sweet death to all their pokemon


----------



## Blu Rose

puppy said:


> my swirlix was level 97 by the time i got to the E4
> 
> and yeah i didnt evolve it until after
> it was sweet death to all their pokemon



Teach me your ways!


----------



## Jinglefruit

I'm guessing most people here play with the EXP Share on then? 
My team (admittedly of 12, not 6) all hit level 50 somewhere in Victory road. ~ I had a lot of grinding to do. o:


----------



## dollydaydream

I spend most of my time training and only some time breeding for shinies now that I've completed the game, it's going very well, and so far 5 of my 6 main pokemon are level 100, with my other at level 90. I also created another team because I was bored, who are all levelled between 60-80  But once I trade over my ss, white and diamond teams I'll have 30 pokemon in total ^_^


----------



## Venn

My teams are usually around level 70-75, but because of my last team and Corsola took a bit longer than expected, most of that team became close or around level 80.

My only level 100 Pokemon is my Blaziken, who does nothing but only jumps in when the team is in trouble. 
Yesterday I finished the team and the E4 and started breeding for Eevee's. Now I have only 30 eevees in which I have select out who I want to be what. Out of the 30 Eevee's I got, only 1 is a female O_O.

Now only to figure how to make friendships..


----------



## Klinkguin

Well I've got 7 badges, caught Yveltal in a pokeball and my whole team are around 60-65 now(With the exception of Pikachu at level 55, got to train her up  ) I'm breeding for shinies now until I move on. I can fly to places so yeah it's a lot easier than before when I was limited to the day care route(I did however get a shiny Froakie at the time with only 2 badges)


----------



## Silversea

I didn't realize how overpowered the EXP share was until later in the game. I assumed it still split the experience and such based on what pokemon participated etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And no, even when I seemed to be vastly overleveled I didn't notice.


----------



## puppy




----------



## Zura

Can i use an X maga stone in my Y game?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

StormBlader said:


> Can i use an X maga stone in my Y game?



Yes, people often swap charizard or mewtwo stones because they prefer the other, and it works fine.


----------



## RhinoK

I'm having a dilemma over my Pokemon team
Any Advice?

*Klefki*
Prankster
Bold
Light Clay
Moves:
Spikes
Foul Play
Light Screen 
Reflect

*Heracross*
Swarm
Adamant
Choice Scarf
Moves:
Close Combat
Stone Edge
Earthquake
Megahorn

*Gliscor*
Poison Heal
Toxic Orb
Moves:
Toxic
Subsitute
Roost
Earthquake

*Rotom-W*
Levitate
Modest
Leftovers
Moves:
Electro Ball
Hydro Pump
Protect
Will-O-Wisp

*Blissey*
Serene Grace
Calm
Everstone (Sitrus Berry)
Moves:
Flamethrower
Soft-Boiled
Aromatherapy
Toxic

*Snorlax*
Thick Fat
Adamant
Chesto Berry
Moves:
Earthquake
Rest
Pursuit
Return

I also have a 5IV Magic Guard Alakazam, Aegislash, Politoed, Togekiss

I wanna incorporate a Dragon type into my team, as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## Venn

Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Venice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



They aren't showing up.


----------



## Venn

They're showing up for me.

oops, nvm.


----------



## suede

Venice said:


> They're showing up for me.
> 
> Here the Links:
> Dianci
> Hoopa
> Volcanion
> 
> These pictures show their stats and moves at Level 100.


You have to be a member to see it.


----------



## Ricardo

or try this 
http://pokebeach.com/2013/12/information-on-diancie-hoopa-and-volcanion


----------



## Venn

Ricardo said:


> or try this
> http://pokebeach.com/2013/12/information-on-diancie-hoopa-and-volcanion



This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Ricardo

I just got a female Timid Gastly inside a *Moon Ball* awesome!

Been Wonder Trading all day


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Ricardo said:


> I just got a female Timid Gastly inside a *Moon Ball* awesome!
> 
> Been Wonder Trading all day



Does that mean that apricorn balls pass down through breeding?


----------



## Ricardo

Suave_Spencer said:


> Does that mean that apricorn balls pass down through breeding?



Must be because she was level one and it had the pentagon


----------



## Venn

Just Evolved My Eevee to an Umbreon.
Also got Leafeon, Vaporeon, Flareon, and Jolteon.
I already had Glaceon on my last team.

Now, I have a Female Timid Eevee and I read somewhere that Timid is good for a Slyveon or something, but I was aiming the female to be an Espeon instead. Which should I do?


----------



## Blu Rose

I think you should do Sylveon.
But, that is me.


----------



## Silversea

Timid is good for special attackers who benefit from speed. Sylveon and Espeon could both benefit it, though they would both have the ability to benefit elsewhere. For instance, some extra speed isn't going to help Espeon face Greninja, but extra defense probably will. Though against pokemon of a similar speed, extra speed could benefit a lot.

Its entirely personal how you go with your team.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Sylveon works fine with Timid, since you'll probably be running calm mind on it anywya.


----------



## Silversea

KarlaKGB said:


> Sylveon works fine with Timid, since you'll probably be running calm mind on it anywya.



I agree with this, I have used it before and it works very well.


----------



## Dr J

Anyone else hear about the Pokemon Plus and Pokemon Minus rumour? It sounds like the next gen pokemon game is going to be on the Wii-U and is FINALLY taking pokemon into an MMO style of sorts[about time, if the rumour proves true]


----------



## Klinkguin

Wait does anyone have a charizard X stone for mega evolution? I really want the x version rather than the Y. Please reply or pm me if you do!


----------



## oath2order

Jinjiro said:


> Anyone else hear about the Pokemon Plus and Pokemon Minus rumour? It sounds like the next gen pokemon game is going to be on the Wii-U and is FINALLY taking pokemon into an MMO style of sorts[about time, if the rumour proves true]



It has been only a few months since X and Y. I highly doubt they're working on another game so quickly.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Jinjiro said:


> Anyone else hear about the Pokemon Plus and Pokemon Minus rumour? It sounds like the next gen pokemon game is going to be on the Wii-U and is FINALLY taking pokemon into an MMO style of sorts[about time, if the rumour proves true]



I dunno, a Wii U Pok?mon Game? Seems fake to me.


----------



## Venn

Never heard about it and it's to early for info for the next generation to be leaking or something. I don't believe.

For my Timid Eevee, she will be a Sylveon. Guess I will breed for another female.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Jinjiro said:


> Anyone else hear about the Pokemon Plus and Pokemon Minus rumour? It sounds like the next gen pokemon game is going to be on the Wii-U and is FINALLY taking pokemon into an MMO style of sorts[about time, if the rumour proves true]



I doubt they'll put the main series games on home consoles. They've always been on portables, and they always follow the same basic formula. It could be some form of spin-off, like the Mystery Dungeon or Ranger games.


----------



## Silversea

Or like Colosseum or XD.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Or pokepark


----------



## FireNinja1

Timid works best on Jolteon. I'd prefer Modest. I actually don't see the reason to run Timid, considering the fact that the base is only 60.


----------



## Dr J

Suave_Spencer said:


> I doubt they'll put the main series games on home consoles. They've always been on portables, and they always follow the same basic formula. It could be some form of spin-off, like the Mystery Dungeon or Ranger games.



Like I said, its a leak from a guy who's leaked both real and fake information before. He went as far as to describe three new starters though. But I'll believe it once nintendo confirms it.


----------



## Jake

Jinjiro said:


> Anyone else hear about the Pokemon Plus and Pokemon Minus rumour? It sounds like the next gen pokemon game is going to be on the Wii-U and is FINALLY taking pokemon into an MMO style of sorts[about time, if the rumour proves true]



whatever happened to that pokemon tekkin fighters thing


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jake. said:


> whatever happened to that pokemon tekkin fighters thing



Supposedly it's part of the "Plus and Minus" thing. I don't buy it one bit.


----------



## Jake

Tom said:


> Supposedly it's part of the "Plus and Minus" thing. I don't buy it one bit.



either i googled it and they are saying new starters and legendary pokemon?????
lol noty


----------



## Scribbler397

Jinjiro said:


> Anyone else hear about the Pokemon Plus and Pokemon Minus rumour? It sounds like the next gen pokemon game is going to be on the Wii-U and is FINALLY taking pokemon into an MMO style of sorts[about time, if the rumour proves true]



To me, this sounds like coliseum or xd. Those were so popular that I could see them making something like them.


----------



## Silversea

> There will be a new type of pok?mon that are similar to shinies.  There were no other details given about this new type by the source, other than that they will “change the game significantly.”



That doesn't sound good :c

Another rng-mashing breeding spree for something other than a shiny and perfect IVs?


----------



## Dr J

Maybe they're gonna make the glitched pale pokemon sprites from X/Y a thing.


----------



## Silversea

Albino eevee would be awesome.


----------



## oath2order

I doubt they'd do another color of Pokemon


----------



## Silversea

Me too, but its an interesting concept (maybe).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also LOL one of the new XY anime episodes is about a guy hoarding and selling vivillons to people across the world.

Hahahahaha. So true.


----------



## Venn

Silversea said:


> Me too, but its an interesting concept (maybe).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also LOL one of the new XY anime episodes is about a guy hoarding and selling vivillons to people across the world.
> 
> Hahahahaha. So true.



True Life right there... to someone..


----------



## RhinoK

I'm wondering whether or not I should use Outrage or Dragon Claw for Charizard X


----------



## Ricardo

Everyone remember back when XY came out and how we were trying to figure out where that discount coupon was. That discount coupon can be earned through the Pokemon Global Link website starting on January 14. Too bad I don't need it anymore since I am pretty sure I bought every single piece clothing.


----------



## Silversea

This stereotype reflects all the evll people who enslave scatterbugs, spewpas and vivillons and then sell them.







If this is you, be ashamed.


----------



## Klinkguin

Guys again, is my team 2 over leveled? I'm at Victory road and the lowest level in my team is level 70(My raichu), my highest is like 77 or something like that.


----------



## Klinkguin

I'm in this give away for a 6iv Dratini with Pokerus on twitter. I hope I win!


----------



## Blu Rose

RhinoK said:


> I'm wondering whether or not I should use Outrage or Dragon Claw for Charizard X



I'd say Outrage, but I'm the gambling type, and I always chance confusion.

Also, Klinkguin...
Your team is fine. I think that it may be a tad bit overlevelled, but, otherwise,cit is completely fine.
I hope you win, too!


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I've been with the series since Gen 2 (and the Johto Region is by far my favorite) and I love the game series, not so much the anime though (has to be the Kanto-Hoehn region for the anime for me).

I have both X & Y. I'm waiting for PokeBank to release for the US so I can get all of my pokemon from Black on there


----------



## Klinkguin

Well through the elite 4 2 pokemon grew to level 80. I'm gonna try to train my pokemon team to level 100 now that I've completed the game.


----------



## Gingersnap

I really wanna use Darmanitan on a competitive team, it's really strong tbh.
I also got my hands on a copy of Black, so excited! Current team is
Dewott
Petilil
Sandile
Darumaka
and Swoobat
I can't wait to get my hands on that Compoundeyes Joltik


----------



## Silversea

Attack speed Darmanitan is pretty ferocious. But it can't take a hit to save its life.


----------



## Klinkguin

Ok I have 2 5iv Dratinis! Now just hoping for that 6iv! They do have different stats so yes I will eventually get the 6iv!


----------



## Silversea

AHAHAHAHAHA

This is how you beat a legendary team with normal pokemon. 8DAW-WWWW-WWW4-Y4RK


----------



## puppy

i just want to take a moment to appreciate my tangrowth. its an _amazing_ physical wall let me tell you.
it messes **** up with sleep powder and knock off,
and if it gets low on HP i just giga drain or switch it out because regenerator <3


----------



## oath2order

Silversea said:


> This stereotype reflects all the evll people who enslave scatterbugs, spewpas and vivillons and then sell them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is you, be ashamed.



So you mean like the people who enslave villagers and sell them, right?


----------



## KarlaKGB

oath2order said:


> So you mean like the people who enslave villagers and sell them, right?



Yes, YES THIS SO MUCH!


----------



## Silversea

oath2order said:


> So you mean like the people who enslave villagers and sell them, right?



I agree, though that is off-topic ;p.


----------



## Klinkguin

Anyone want a 5iv Dratini? I have like 2 I think. I have my 6iv so I no longer need the 5iv ones that were bred wih 5ivs. i'll keep a female and a male 5iv though juet incase. So i think I have like 2 spare, anyone want one?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Klinkguin said:


> Anyone want a 5iv Dratini? I have like 2 I think. I have my 6iv so I no longer need the 5iv ones that were bred wih 5ivs. i'll keep a female and a male 5iv though juet incase. So i think I have like 2 spare, anyone want one?



Hidden ability or not? If it is, I'm interested.


----------



## Klinkguin

What is Dratini's hidden ability? I'll check for you


----------



## Sumemr

Klinkguin said:


> What is Dratini's hidden ability? I'll check for you



It's marvel scale


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Marvel Scale, I think.


----------



## Klinkguin

Awww all my dratinis are shed skin. Sorry.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Klinkguin said:


> Anyone want a 5iv Dratini? I have like 2 I think. I have my 6iv so I no longer need the 5iv ones that were bred wih 5ivs. i'll keep a female and a male 5iv though juet incase. So i think I have like 2 spare, anyone want one?



What do you want for one? (Also, are they male or female?)


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I'll have one if you've still got them Klinkguin.  Can offer 5IV Misdreavus, Feebas or Oshawott if they're any good to you?


----------



## Klinkguin

Just checked I have 2 and they are both males. Dizzi it would be awesome if I had the Feebas! TheCreeperHugz you can offer a pokemon and I'll see if I like it. Sorry for late reply xD


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

No probs, just give me a shout when you see me online!


----------



## Klinkguin

Ok! =)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

The only thing preventing me from enjoying the Pokemon HeartGold and SoulSilver Super Music Collection is iTunes. >:L I keep getting some stupid "connection" errors followed by we are unable to process your request.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Tom said:


> The only thing preventing me from enjoying the Pokemon HeartGold and SoulSilver Super Music Collection is iTunes. >:L I keep getting some stupid "connection" errors followed by we are unable to process your request.


That's what I hate about Apple devices. I'll go with Android on the Google Play Store better. But I guess they don't have the HeartGold and SoulSilver Music Collection because they haven't added it yet. >:=/


----------



## Trent the Paladin

3DSfan134 said:


> That's what I hate about Apple devices. I'll go with Android on the Google Play Store better. But I guess they don't have the HeartGold and SoulSilver Music Collection because they haven't added it yet. >:=/



Wait Play also sells them? Only reason I bought iTunes was because my family uses it (can just use the Music Manager to add to my Play Library) and I've got plenty of funds there.


----------



## Silversea

This is amazing to anyone who understands the reference.


----------



## Blu Rose

I tried my first Showdown! battle today...


----------



## Omfa

Blu Rose said:


> I tried my first Showdown! battle today...



How'd it go?


----------



## Blu Rose

Omfa said:


> How'd it go?



You can watch the replay... Just click on the above sentence in my last post.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am wanting to take on the Kalos Region's Elite Four and Champion, but I would like someone to rate my team and give me some tips to try and improve my team so that I am more than ready to become the Kalos League Champion.

I have got the following Pok?mon on my team.
*(These are the levels of all my Pok?mon part as of today)*

*Lucario: Level 75*

Close Combat
Dragon Pulse
Aura Sphere
Return

*Chesnaught: Level 70*

Rock Smash (will remove before the Elite Four challenge)
Vine Whip
Strength (will remove before the Elite Four challenge)
Giga Impact

*Aegislash: Level 64*

Iron Head
False Swipe (will remove before the Elite Four challenge)
Shadow Sneak
Sacred Sword

*Salamence: Level 58*

Dragon Breath
Crunch
Cut (will remove before the Elite Four challenge)
Zen Headbutt

*Swanna: Level 62*

Fly
Aerial Ace
Surf
Ice Beam

*Gardevoir: Level 55*

Dazzling Gleam
Confusion
Magical Leaf
Psychic


----------



## Silversea

JasonBurrows said:


> I am wanting to take on the Kalos Region's Elite Four and Champion, but I would like someone to rate my team and give me some tips to try and improve my team so that I am more than ready to become the Kalos League Champion.
> 
> *Gardevoir: Level 55*
> 
> Dazzling Gleam
> Confusion
> Magical Leaf
> Psychic



You don't need confusion, you have psychic.

How about thunderbolt, focus blast or shadow ball?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

JasonBurrows said:


> I am wanting to take on the Kalos Region's Elite Four and Champion, but I would like someone to rate my team and give me some tips to try and improve my team so that I am more than ready to become the Kalos League Champion.
> 
> I have got the following Pok?mon on my team.
> *(These are the levels of all my Pok?mon part as of today)*
> 
> *Lucario: Level 75*
> 
> Close Combat
> Dragon Pulse
> Aura Sphere
> Return (*Swords Dance?*)
> 
> *Chesnaught: Level 70*
> 
> Rock Smash (will remove before the Elite Four challenge)
> Vine Whip (*Seed Bomb at least, maybe Wood Hammer*)
> Strength (will remove before the Elite Four challenge)
> Giga Impact
> 
> Also, Hammer Arm definitely. Earthquake or Stone Edge, if either are available?
> 
> *Aegislash: Level 64*
> 
> Iron Head
> False Swipe (will remove before the Elite Four challenge) (*King's Shield?*)
> Shadow Sneak
> Sacred Sword
> 
> *Salamence: Level 58*
> 
> Dragon Breath (*Dragon Claw. Salamence is no special attacker*)
> Crunch
> Cut (will remove before the Elite Four challenge) (*Dragon Dance?*)
> Zen Headbutt
> 
> *Swanna: Level 62*
> 
> Fly
> Aerial Ace
> Surf
> Ice Beam
> 
> Both Fly and Aerial Ace is redundant. Maybe Brave Bird or Hurricane? Or Acrobatics.
> 
> *Gardevoir: Level 55*
> 
> Dazzling Gleam (*Moonblast*)
> Confusion
> Magical Leaf
> Psychic
> 
> Already been said, but get rid of Confusion. Add a move that covers things the rest of the team can't.



Added some changes in the quote.


----------



## CM Mark

JasonBurrows said:


> I am wanting to take on the Kalos Region's Elite Four and Champion, but I would like someone to rate my team and give me some tips to try and improve my team so that I am more than ready to become the Kalos League Champion.
> 
> I have got the following Pok?mon on my team.
> *(These are the levels of all my Pok?mon part as of today)*
> 
> *Lucario: Level 75*
> 
> Close Combat
> Dragon Pulse
> Aura Sphere
> Return
> 
> *Chesnaught: Level 70*
> 
> Rock Smash (will remove before the Elite Four challenge)
> Vine Whip
> Strength (will remove before the Elite Four challenge)
> Giga Impact
> 
> *Aegislash: Level 64*
> 
> Iron Head
> False Swipe (will remove before the Elite Four challenge)
> Shadow Sneak
> Sacred Sword
> 
> *Salamence: Level 58*
> 
> Dragon Breath
> Crunch
> Cut (will remove before the Elite Four challenge)
> Zen Headbutt
> 
> *Swanna: Level 62*
> 
> Fly
> Aerial Ace
> Surf
> Ice Beam
> 
> *Gardevoir: Level 55*
> 
> Dazzling Gleam
> Confusion
> Magical Leaf
> Psychic



Level up the Gardevoir, remove Aegislash and replace with a fire type. Teach someone an electric move.


----------



## radical6

ive bred like 3 perfect misdreavus except theyre all boys i want a girl one im gonna cry


----------



## oath2order

pff. I'd be happy with the perfect one, any gender


----------



## Klinkguin

oath2order said:


> pff. I'd be happy with the perfect one, any gender


Yeah I have to agree on that one xD any perfect pokemon would be amazing.


----------



## Blu Rose

tsundere said:


> ive bred like 3 perfect misdreavus except theyre all boys i want a girl one im gonna cry



I actually get your feelings.
Like a male shiny ralts, in the third generation.



Spoiler: Why?!


----------



## puppy

i made a swagkeys klefki on showdown to go with my rain team and im laughing because i made a breloom OHKO itself from full health


----------



## radical6

pokebank has already launched in some asian countries


----------



## Blu Rose

tsundere said:


> pokebank has already launched in some asian countries



Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## radical6

Blu Rose said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me?



i dont really need it because i kinda want it to not come yet so i can finish my dex by using the GTS sooooo


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Look at the bright side. At least it's a possible clue that it could release everywhere else soon...


----------



## Jarrad

I've been listening to these kind of remixes for a while and I can only admit that they've been growing on me. I could totally envision generation 5 replacing the 1st generation. It has everything, if not more, to surpass Gen 1. 





THIS...


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have created my own Team Flare Wi-Fi Battle group.
The link to Team Flare HQ is in my signature.

*EDIT: We just need to get a logo for our battle group.*


----------



## radical6

did everyone get that PM asking them to join their pokemon forum omg
i joined anyway bc why not

also getting a reckless starly is sooo annoying i saw it took someone like 2 hours thankfully it only took me a bit but still why couldnt they have put them in friend safaris wtf :' (


----------



## oath2order

I'm not joining a forum someone has to spam around to get people to join.

top ****in' lols


----------



## radical6

oath2order said:


> I'm not joining a forum someone has to spam around to get people to join.
> 
> top ****in' lols


i feel bad bc they have a recruitment crew meant to get as many people as they can to join im like omfg


----------



## oath2order

that's a little ridonkulous


----------



## Prof Gallows

Just got a Chimchar from wondertrade!

I'll be breeding it as soon as I can so I can share with anyone that wants one.

Also don't join Lake Valor, their site is horrible. lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Prof Gallows said:


> Also don't join Lake Valor, their site is horrible. lol


I can see that now, lol.

- - -Post Merge- - -

Also, whenever I get interested with competitive battling, should I use Electric Terrain on Luxray? I already know I'm using Wild Charge, Thunder Fang and Double Team.


----------



## unravel

Spoiler:  Didn't know this


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Just got a Chimchar from wondertrade!
> 
> I'll be breeding it as soon as I can so I can share with anyone that wants one.
> 
> Also don't join Lake Valor, their site is horrible. lol



How bad is it? I looked at it and it seemed active but.

Hard to tell.


----------



## puppy

i joined they have an RP board and a place for wifi battles so sold

anyway the rain team i made on showdown is doing great so im going to attempt to make it in game


----------



## Blu Rose

Ooh! I might just challenge you...
Later.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler:  Didn't know this



*WANT.*
Where are these sold?


----------



## Ricardo

http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/75285/20140122/pokemon-x-and-y.htm

Will be cool if it comes true


----------



## KarlaKGB

I don't think the dataminers have found any signs of a dragon Eevee, but maybe this won' tbe a problem with DLC?


----------



## VillageDweller

DeviousCrossing said:


> I can see that now, lol.
> 
> - - -Post Merge- - -
> 
> Also, whenever I get interested with competitive battling, should I use Electric Terrain on Luxray? I already know I'm using Wild Charge, Thunder Fang and Double Team.



no idea and ok i am not an expert at competitiviomivosu battles BUT
double team would be banned because no evasion moves in competitive
and why thunder fang and wild charge? use like wild charge and crunch


----------



## Silversea

Having two physical electric attacks is a waste of an attack slot. Out comes a ground type, and you are stuck.


----------



## radical6

Ricardo said:


> http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/75285/20140122/pokemon-x-and-y.htm
> 
> Will be cool if it comes true



omg if its real then i would be happy bc its design is sooo cute,,,, i want more cute eeveelutions


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> omg if its real then i would be happy bc its design is sooo cute,,,, i want more cute eeveelutions



That rumor is so stupid. :V Pretty sure Game Freak stated there wouldn't be any DLC.


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> That rumor is so stupid. :V Pretty sure Game Freak stated there wouldn't be any DLC.



*shut up i want a cute dragon pokemon*


----------



## Blu Rose

tsundere said:


> *shut up i want a cute dragon pokemon*


----------



## satix

Hi, this is the founder of Lake Valor. The advertising done here was done by a banned member by the name of CSAleks, who was banned for good reason. I held Bell Tree in fairly high esteem but seeing how the staff members react to something like this has greatly shaken my respect for this site. 



tsundere said:


> i feel bad bc they have a recruitment crew meant to get as many people as they can to join im like omfg


We do have a Recruitment Crew, but the purpose of it is mainly an easy way for the members to get a name glow as well as a steady income to get Pokepoints, which can be used to buy shiny Pokemon and the like.



oath2order said:


> I'm not joining a forum someone has to spam around to get people to join.
> 
> top ****in' lols


See above, banned member. We get plenty of people joining without having to recruit.



Prof Gallows said:


> Just got a Chimchar from wondertrade!
> 
> I'll be breeding it as soon as I can so I can share with anyone that wants one.
> 
> Also don't join Lake Valor, their site is horrible. lol


This is what has disappointed me the most. You're a staff member and yet you respond to a situation like this with immaturity and rely on insults when you are in no place to judge (also see our multitude of themes that are much more aesthetically pleasing). You're definitely not fit to be in a position of power by the close-minded and immature way you responded.



DeviousCrossing said:


> I can see that now, lol.
> 
> - - -Post Merge- - -
> 
> Also, whenever I get interested with competitive battling, should I use Electric Terrain on Luxray? I already know I'm using Wild Charge, Thunder Fang and Double Team.


See above.
Also, to reply to your question:
Double Team is banned from standard competitive battling, and you should maximize coverage. Using three electric moves really narrows down your coverage and makes a niche Pokemon like Luxray almost useless. Try switching out Thunder Fang for Crunch, Double Team for one of the other fangs (ice/fire), and then electric terrain with whichever Fang move you haven't used.

Judging by the way the staff has responded to this, I can expect a ban because they seem incapable of dealing with things in a mature manner, and instead of confronting the administrator of the website to solve the problem, would rather sit back and bad mouth a website they know nothing about.

Thanks for your time!

- Satix


----------



## oath2order

Blu Rose said:


> View attachment 25149



I LOVE AXEW



satix said:


> Hi, this is the founder of Lake Valor. The advertising done here was done by a banned member by the name of CSAleks, who was banned for good reason. I held Bell Tree in fairly high esteem but seeing how the staff members react to something like this has greatly shaken my respect for this site.
> 
> We do have a Recruitment Crew, but the purpose of it is mainly an easy way for the members to get a name glow as well as a steady income to get Pokepoints, which can be used to buy shiny Pokemon and the like.
> 
> See above, banned member. We get plenty of people joining without having to recruit.
> 
> This is what has disappointed me the most. You're a staff member and yet you respond to a situation like this with immaturity and rely on insults when you are in no place to judge (also see our multitude of themes that are much more aesthetically pleasing). You're definitely not fit to be in a position of power by the close-minded and immature way you responded.
> 
> Judging by the way the staff has responded to this, I can expect a ban because they seem incapable of dealing with things in a mature manner, and instead of confronting the administrator of the website to solve the problem, would rather sit back and bad mouth a website they know nothing about.
> 
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> - Satix



Because, y'know, providing benefits to recruit people isn't going to cause people to try and abuse that to quickly get said benefits.

Are you criticizing Gallows lol. It's kind of a really laid back community here (with the exception of Jake. who seems to think it's a dictatorship, but that's Jake. for you)

If you think this is gonna get you a ban then lol.


----------



## radical6

Blu Rose said:


> View attachment 25149



ewwww that thing is ugly

well uh sorry for kinda dissin your recruitment crew then
frick i shouldve never brought this up


----------



## satix

oath2order said:


> I LOVE AXEW
> 
> 
> 
> Because, y'know, providing benefits to recruit people isn't going to cause people to try and abuse that to quickly get said benefits.
> 
> Are you criticizing Gallows lol. It's kind of a really laid back community here (with the exception of Jake. who seems to think it's a dictatorship, but that's Jake. for you)
> 
> If you think this is gonna get you a ban then lol.


So far, it hasn't. If you've read the description of the crew, it's made clear that disrespect and harassment/spamming isn't acceptable and honestly if it gets out of hand they'd be banned, as in this case. I didn't intend to criticize him as a person, but it could have come across that way, so if did, sorry, but I did intend on criticizing the way he handled the situation. Having a laid back community is cool, we have one too, but in this case it certainly doesn't seem laid back by the way that everyone immediately had a bunch of negative things to say from one member making a mess of our image for everyone else. There's nothing wrong with being laidback, but even a laidback forum's staff should be able to handle things in a mature and proper way.

Unfortunately, there's not much more I can do but ban people who advertise here so if they persist let me know and I'll try to get them to stop.

Thanks again for your time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> ewwww that thing is ugly
> 
> well uh sorry for kinda dissin your recruitment crew then
> frick i shouldve never brought this up



It's fine! I totally understand where you got that impression.


----------



## waddict

so i was petting my female grovyle this morning in class in Pokemon Amie when my friend said "that looks like a sassy black woman"
And thus the story of how I got detention from laughing too hard in the middle of class.


----------



## oath2order

I'm debating whether or not you got detention from laughing or playing your game in class >.>


----------



## suede

Tom said:


> That rumor is so stupid. :V Pretty sure Game Freak stated there wouldn't be any DLC.


Someone commented and said the same, but someone replied to that saying that they said there wouldn't be any _payed_ DLC. Just to be clear, I don't know anything about this. Just what I read in the comments there.


----------



## Venn

I'm not sure for the new area, but I am definitely going for the new Eevee. I'm always happy for new Eevee evolutions. (Even if it's not real, I like the ideas)


----------



## puppy

Blu Rose said:


> Ooh! I might just challenge you...
> Later.


ill take u on


----------



## Blu Rose

puppy said:


> ill take u on



Username on Showdown!?


----------



## puppy

my username on showdown is g0dsend


----------



## RhinoK

I think that the next games with a new will be compatible with X and Y at least. We have items we can't get because of PokeBank (pokemon can't hold items) like certain berries and the type gems, etc. Other regions (Hoenn specifically) are mentioned in-game - specifically in Pokemon Centres and Hotels. I remember one quote, not word to word but it goes along the lines of,
"Have you been to my region? Well I'll give you a hint, it's not Kanto, Johto, Hoenn, Sinnoh or even Unova!"
The war 3,000 years ago was against Kalos and Nearby land(s). Kalos is geographically further away than the previous lands we've seen so it's probably not them and I dunno, that's my theory


----------



## Silversea

RhinoK said:


> "Have you been to my region? Well I'll give you a hint, it's not Kanto, Johto, Hoenn, Sinnoh or even Unova!"
> The war 3,000 years ago was against Kalos and Nearby land(s). Kalos is geographically further away than the previous lands we've seen so it's probably not them and I dunno, that's my theory



No Orre mentioned?


----------



## Blu Rose

puppy said:


> my username on showdown is g0dsend



I'll challenge you next time I'm on.

Edit: Well, by that, I mean, it does not work on my iPad.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Silversea said:


> No Orre mentioned?



I don't think the handheld games have ever mentioned the side games. I could be wrong though. 

Gamefreak are either trolling us, or they have big plans for the next games.


----------



## radical6

what would it take to get a shaymin like wht would i have to trade :' (


----------



## Scribbler397

tsundere said:


> what would it take to get a shaymin like wht would i have to trade :' (



Your soul.

lol


----------



## Silversea

Suave_Spencer said:


> I don't think the handheld games have ever mentioned the side games. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Gamefreak are either trolling us, or they have big plans for the next games.



I think that's a fair bet, but with those Colosseum/Coliseum pokemon being transferable to handheld its a bit harder to ignore.


----------



## Libra

So I've _finally_ begun playing Pokemon X again (better late than never) and I was wondering if it matters if you tip someone and how much. I'm currently at the Battle Chateau and I got asked if I wanted to tip. I did, but I'm just curious if it actually makes a difference or not?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Libra said:


> So I've _finally_ begun playing Pokemon X again (better late than never) and I was wondering if it matters if you tip someone and how much. I'm currently at the Battle Chateau and I got asked if I wanted to tip. I did, but I'm just curious if it actually makes a difference or not?



There's a theory that it increases the likelyhood of encountering a shiny if you tip often, but I'm pretty sure that hasn't been proven or even properly tested.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I don't think anyone has worked out what (if anything) tipping does.


----------



## Mercedes

I need a gold flying type Pokemon or a Pokemon that can learn fly..


----------



## Silversea

Luckypinch said:


> I need a gold flying type Pokemon or a Pokemon that can learn fly..



Shiny pidgeot, shiny starraptor, shiny ho-oh, zapdos...yeah that's about it.


----------



## Mercedes

Silversea said:


> Shiny pidgeot, shiny starraptor, shiny ho-oh, zapdos...yeah that's about it.


I mean good


----------



## radical6

Luckypinch said:


> I mean good


idk why that matters but go use talonflame or starrpator or something


----------



## Silversea

Pretty much all of them are good. Even chatot can break things.


----------



## Venn

Silversea said:


> Shiny pidgeot, shiny starraptor, shiny ho-oh, zapdos...yeah that's about it.



Shiny Spearow or Fearow as well.
(In which I am proudly to have and train one day )


----------



## Mercedes

Hmmm.. ;3; I want a a starly


----------



## Scribbler397

Luckypinch said:


> Hmmm.. ;3; I want a a starly



You can catch Staravia on Route 11. You must breed in order to get Starly in this game.


----------



## Mercedes

:0000


----------



## radical6

i have like a bunch of starlys bc im breeding them rn (reckless.,,,) so if you want one


----------



## Prof Gallows

satix said:


> This is what has disappointed me the most. You're a staff member and yet you respond to a situation like this with immaturity and rely on insults when you are in no place to judge (also see our multitude of themes that are much more aesthetically pleasing). You're definitely not fit to be in a position of power by the close-minded and immature way you responded



I have every single right to my own opinion. Just because I'm a member of the staff here doesn't prevent me from speaking my mind. As you have every right to judge it. But calling me unfit for this position, without any grounds other than my stated opinion, is ridiculous. Unless you have any problems in the way that I moderate this site your opinion on my being in the staff is irrelevant and you have no reason to call me unfit for it other than you're upset with my opinion on your site.

Bringing the entire staff into your complaint is also a pretty crappy thing to do, considering I was the only one who had said anything about it. I think next time you see something that upsets you from one of the staff you should sit down and think about if it's their personal opinion or if it was an opinion decided upon the entire staff as a whole, before you go off berating them all.


----------



## CM Mark

There are currently 718 different Pokemon. My National Pokedex is currently at 660. Mainly I need the older gen Legendaries. If anyone has one they wouldn't mind loaning to me for a minute so I can Dex it, I will be very very grateful.


----------



## Zura

I just caught my first shiny Geodude while training!


----------



## Zeiro

hoenn 
johto 
kanto 
sinnoh 
unova :/
kalos :[


----------



## puppy

Unova is my favorite region and sinnoh was my least favorite 
hoenn was just okay to me. i liked it, but not to the point where i care for a remake


----------



## Blu Rose

To me:

Kanto!!!
Sinnoh!!
Unova!
Hoenn.
Kalos...

I don't think I'll like it when I get it.


----------



## puppy

that feeling when you beat some trash on showdown who was trying to talk ****.

my manectric against his azumarill
guy: _switches into landorus-t to take incoming electric attack_
me: _predicts this and uses HP ice, bringing his landorus down to like 7%_
guy: big boy predictions. too bad i was sacking it off 
me: so youre one of those
guy: _types smiley faces as i KO his pokemon_

who sacks off landorus-t when they have 4 pokemon left and my whole team can be hit by EQ????


----------



## Blu Rose

puppy said:


> that feeling when you beat some trash on showdown who was trying to talk ****.
> 
> my manectric against his azumarill
> guy: _switches into landorus-t to take incoming electric attack_
> me: _predicts this and uses HP ice, bringing his landorus down to like 7%_
> guy: big boy predictions. too bad i was sacking it off
> me: so youre one of those
> guy: _types smiley faces as i KO his pokemon_
> 
> who sacks off landorus-t when they have 4 pokemon left and my whole team can be hit by EQ????



Oh my gosh, I know, right?
This one person who I had beat forever ago (a.k.a. last week) said two sentences that made sense the entire match:

D***, your Beedrill has good coverage
F***, how could a person like you beat me?

Ugh... this guy was soooo annoying. Swearing, and he even called me racist. Upon being asked, he said, "It's just the way you act." All I said to him was hello, and then he called me racist after killing his Jynx. Ugh...


----------



## Zura

Blu Rose said:


> Oh my gosh, I know, right?
> This one person who I had beat forever ago (a.k.a. last week) said two sentences that made sense the entire match:
> 
> D***, your Beedrill has good coverage
> F***, how could a person like you beat me?
> 
> Ugh... this guy was soooo annoying. Swearing, and he even called me racist. Upon being asked, he said, "It's just the way you act." All I said to him was hello, and then he called me racist after killing his Jynx. Ugh...


Excuse me sorry to interrupted but how where you chatting with the person while fighting? Oh and please dont judge me I'm just new to the game


----------



## radical6

StormBlader said:


> Excuse me sorry to interrupted but how where you chatting with the person while fighting? Oh and please dont judge me I'm just new to the game



they were using pokemon showdown. its a simulator for smogon (smogon is competitive battling basically)

to me
sinnoh <3
. sinnoh is the best. sorry


----------



## satix

Prof Gallows said:


> I have every single right to my own opinion. Just because I'm a member of the staff here doesn't prevent me from speaking my mind. As you have every right to judge it. But calling me unfit for this position, without any grounds other than my stated opinion, is ridiculous. Unless you have any problems in the way that I moderate this site your opinion on my being in the staff is irrelevant and you have no reason to call me unfit for it other than you're upset with my opinion on your site.
> 
> Bringing the entire staff into your complaint is also a pretty crappy thing to do, considering I was the only one who had said anything about it. I think next time you see something that upsets you from one of the staff you should sit down and think about if it's their personal opinion or if it was an opinion decided upon the entire staff as a whole, before you go off berating them all.


You do have every right to your opinion, but there are better, less immature ways of speaking your mind than insults. You are unfit because you can't responded to something as minor as this with an insult to the site, and instead of looking into the matter and contacting me to try to end it, sat back and insulted our website which has had just as much work put it into it as this one. I in no way brought the entire staff into this; just you. No other staff members responded beside you and I'm not going to judge all the staff members here because of one who can't handle situations maturely and jumps to ridiculous conclusions such as this. I literally have no clue where you got the idea I was insulting the whole staff because of one person not fit for the job.

It's fine to have your opinion, but maybe _you_ should sit down and think about how to express your opinion in a way that won't make you look unprofessional and rude, because that was nothing but rude. There are so many better ways of expressing your dislike for something than outright insulting it. The reason I've lost a lot of faith in this site is because they let you say rude things like that, and if you've done it about my site, you've probably done it about many other things. 

Do understand that my website is something I've worked incredibly hard on and to have someone insult something you've worked hard on is incredibly offensive and hurtful, and whether or not you'd express it the same way, you'd be upset if people insulted something you worked hard on and still work hard on. Everyone would be.

Sorry for being so harsh and a bit rude myself, but please try to understand why I'm upset.


----------



## oath2order

I'm pretty sure one of the reasons that people like this site is because it's so laidback.


----------



## Blu Rose

nvm

- - - Post Merge - - -

My responses in bold.



satix said:


> Hi, this is the founder of Lake Valor. The advertising done here was done by a banned member by the name of CSAleks, who was banned for good reason. I held Bell Tree in fairly high esteem but seeing how the staff members react to something like this has greatly shaken my respect for this site.
> *Yes, we all want the staff members in on this... Not really.*
> 
> This is what has disappointed me the most. You're a staff member and yet you respond to a situation like this with immaturity and rely on insults when you are in no place to judge (also see our multitude of themes that are much more aesthetically pleasing***). You're definitely not fit to be in a position of power by the close-minded and immature way you responded.
> *He was not even really expressing his feelings. In my opinion, you are taking this way too seriously. Note the 'lol' after that, really implying sarcasm.
> *Also, you might as well have insulted this website with that.*
> 
> Judging by the way the staff has responded to this, I can expect a ban because they seem incapable of dealing with things in a mature manner, and instead of confronting the administrator of the website to solve the problem, would rather sit back and bad mouth a website they know nothing about.
> *Presumption: You might get a temporary ban, but nothing else. If anything, we are all entitled to our own opinions,and, not to mention, no one else would have cared because he was expressing his opinion. Sure, it may be disagreeable, but your little argument is just like Nintendo arguing with someone over a villager's design: Nintendo won't even participate.*


I don't know about anyone else, but I was thinking of joining Lake Valor due to CSAleks' advertisement. You, kind sir, have changed my mind, as I haven't a clue what the rest of the site is like, but you, as a creator, are putting it in a bad light.


satix said:


> You do have every right to your opinion, but there are better, less immature ways of speaking your mind than insults.
> *Sheesh, have a little fun, will you? He was just trying to be funny... This site is a laid-back place where people can have a lot of fun, and, trust me, he is a fun guy.*
> 
> You are unfit because you can't responded to something as minor as this with an insult to the site, and instead of looking into the matter and contacting me to try to end it, sat back and insulted our website which has had just as much work put it into it as this one.
> *Y'know, your site has its advantages, and this one does, too. In most people's opinions, Gallows does a great job moderating, and does slip up once in a while (Ticket war), but I wouldn't think that your site's moderators aren't much better, if at all.*
> 
> I in no way brought the entire staff into this; just you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held Bell Tree in fairly high esteem but seeing how the staff members react to something like this has greatly shaken my respect for this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No other staff members responded beside you and I'm not going to judge all the staff members here because of one who can't handle situations maturely and jumps to ridiculous conclusions such as this. I literally have no clue where you got the idea I was insulting the whole staff because of one person not fit for the job.
> *Umm... You kind of already did?*
> 
> It's fine to have your opinion, but maybe _you_ should sit down and think about how to express your opinion in a way that won't make you look unprofessional and rude, because that was nothing but rude.
> *And funny. As Gallows said, we are all entitled to our opinions, and expressing them is not going to have anyconsequences.*
> 
> There are so many better ways of expressing your dislike for something than outright insulting it.
> *Yeah, and it is much better than starting an argument, too.*
> 
> The reason I've lost a lot of faith in this site is because they let you say rude things like that, and if you've done it about my site, you've probably done it about many other things.
> *No... Not really.*
> 
> Do understand that my website is something I've worked incredibly hard on and to have someone insult something you've worked hard on is incredibly offensive and hurtful, and whether or not you'd express it the same way, you'd be upset if people insulted something you worked hard on and still work hard on. Everyone would be.
> 
> Sorry for being so harsh and a bit rude myself, but please try to understand why I'm upset.
Click to expand...


Sorry for getting involved, Gallows... I just had to.
Please tell me to stop if you feel if this is your argument, and that I should shut up, and, same with you, satix.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have finally trained all of my Pok?mon to Level 100 and have improved my team and their moves now.
I was just wondering whether anyone could please give a rating to my team? 

*Chesnaught - Level 100*

-Energy Ball
-Return
-Poison Jab
-Brick Break

*Aegislash - Level 100*

-Aerial Ace
-Facade
-Shadow Ball
-Sacred Sword

*Gardevoir - Level 100*

-Focus Blast
-Moonblast
-Pyschic
-Thunderbolt

*Salamence - Level 100*

-Fly
-Draco Meteor
-Thunder Fang
-Zen Headbutt

*Krookodile - Level 100*

-Dragon Claw
-Sludge Bomb
-Shadow Claw
-Assurance

*Torkoal - Level 100*

-Earthquake
-Flamethrower
-Stone Edge
-Gyro Ball

I would also appreciate constructive criticism and suggestions for what to replace Fly with for Salamence.
I want to have a non-HM run of the Pok?mon League in this generation of Pok?mon.

*Just to keep it tidy, I would kindly request that people send me a Private Message.*


----------



## Silversea

Guys, issues with other people's comments should be taken to PM.

The staff have a right to make biased comments. I can understand why you might not like "bad talk" spread about your site, but you have to be able to respect other's opinions. Which perhaps you do, but your stance on this and your comments make me think this isn't so.


----------



## Zeiro

Prof Gallows said:


> Also don't join Lake Valor, their site is horrible. lol


At least their staff doesn't childishly insult other people's websites.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> they were using pokemon showdown. its a simulator for smogon (smogon is competitive battling basically)
> 
> to me
> sinnoh <3
> . sinnoh is the best. sorry



Sinnoh is the worst region.  And Smogon is cancer. 

Stuck grinding my team to 100, then I think I'm gonna breed some starters for friends and then try for a shiny HootHoot.


----------



## Scribbler397

Tom said:


> Sinnoh is the worst region.  And Smogon is cancer.
> 
> Stuck grinding my team to 100, then I think I'm gonna breed some starters for friends and then try for a shiny HootHoot.



Though I am personally not a fan of Smogon, I do enjoy the VGC2014 Simulator on Showdown. It helped me test my team for Regionals before I spent the time building it.


----------



## Farobi

blu rose this isnt mafia 

satix does have a point though. i wouldnt want my hard work to be rudely criticized without reason, and just like most people i'd be sad and would like to know why you feel that way etc.


----------



## Silversea

Going to freak out if pokebank doesn't come out soon.

In other notes why is venusaur so fast it isn't fair.


----------



## vexnir

Not sure if this is a good place to ask for this, but haven't seen any other thread. So, err, would anyone like to battle? I didn't play for at least two months and I'd like to brush off the dust. Doubles please. I'll probably lose anyway. PM me if you want to battle, just to keep things tidy here. ^^

And yes, PokeBank. I am becoming really disappointed in Nintendo. I understand that mistakes and errors happen, but I do believe big N isn't treating it's customers right at the moment, as they don't even care to inform us about the progress and it's been over a month. More so, Japan already got the app so considering online play and championships and all, they're at a better position - and think what you want, but myself, I think it's a little unfair, isn't it?


----------



## Scribbler397

Silversea said:


> Going to freak out if pokebank doesn't come out soon.
> 
> In other notes why is venusaur so fast it isn't fair.



You would think Venusaur would be slow because it is so large.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

vexnir said:


> And yes, PokeBank. I am becoming really disappointed in Nintendo. I understand that mistakes and errors happen, but I do believe big N isn't treating it's customers right at the moment, as they don't even care to inform us about the progress and it's been over a month. More so, Japan already got the app so considering online play and championships and all, they're at a better position - and think what you want, but myself, I think it's a little unfair, isn't it?



Doesn't matter for official tournaments, you can only use Pokemon caught in X/Y in them. I understand why everyone is getting annoyed, but perhaps they're having issues with localisation or something? Also on the being unfair point: I didn't see anyone making the same point when Japan got Black/White 2 before the rest of the world, which also gave them a huge online advantage.


----------



## Silversea

Venusaur outspeeds my eeveelutions and my togekiss without a scarf.

Suicune for best 3D model.


----------



## Scribbler397

Suave_Spencer said:


> Doesn't matter for official tournaments, you can only use Pokemon caught in X/Y in them. I understand why everyone is getting annoyed, but perhaps they're having issues with localisation or something? Also on the being unfair point: I didn't see anyone making the same point when Japan got Black/White 2 before the rest of the world, which also gave them a huge online advantage.



I complained about B2/W2 coming out in Japan...That was much more unfair than Pokemon Bank. It does matter a little for official tournaments, as you need some bank Pokemon to breed egg moves.


----------



## vexnir

Suave_Spencer said:


> Doesn't matter for official tournaments, you can only use Pokemon caught in X/Y in them. I understand why everyone is getting annoyed, but perhaps they're having issues with localisation or something? Also on the being unfair point: I didn't see anyone making the same point when Japan got Black/White 2 before the rest of the world, which also gave them a huge online advantage.



That was a different case, though. Nintendo decided to release X/Y and PokeBank everywhere on the same date, so this is different. Swaying away from that promise feels a little unprofessional - either fix it and release it everywhere or nowhere, really. I wouldn't be getting more and more annoyed each day if they at least gave us information, because really, say what you want, but I feel like Nintendo is not treating their customers nicely right now.


----------



## Scribbler397

vexnir said:


> That was a different case, though. Nintendo decided to release X/Y and PokeBank everywhere on the same date, so this is different. Swaying away from that promise feels a little unprofessional - either fix it and release it everywhere or nowhere, really. I wouldn't be getting more and more annoyed each day if they at least gave us information, because really, say what you want, but I feel like Nintendo is not treating their customers nicely right now.



I hadn't thought about it like that.


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> Sinnoh is the worst region.  And Smogon is cancer.
> 
> Stuck grinding my team to 100, then I think I'm gonna breed some starters for friends and then try for a shiny HootHoot.


HOW CAN U HATE SINNOH????? I LOVE SINNOH SO Much...
smogon is cool i guess idk i dont mind their rules and tiers? eh

hoothoot is ugly wtf


----------



## Thunder

i liked the gym leaders in sinnoh, and torterra is the bomb but other than that i got kind of bored of it


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> i liked the gym leaders in sinnoh, and torterra is the bomb but other than that i got kind of bored of it


sinnoh is so cute i love ,
that thing is ok but we all know empoleon >everyone
ALSO A LOT OF MY FAVES ARE SINNOH BABES... (luxray and roserade <333)


----------



## Zeiro

Spoiler


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Reizo said:


> Spoiler



Still creepy.


----------



## vexnir

Reizo said:


> Spoiler



Explains the post-traumatic stare of Espurr. It's just all like "Where's my mommy?" all the time.

Still looking for a battle to make my skills less rusty... and I don't feel like doing randoms. Anyoneee?


----------



## radical6

Reizo said:


> Spoiler



ok tht was sad


----------



## TerryMartin

Man.. I didn't realize Victory Road would kick me around so hard in X.. Should have looked up the levels and adjusted to them since most of the pokemon i want to use for the Elite 4 was around level 40-45...


----------



## Jaz

I actually raised Level 100 Pokemon 
I've never done that before, so this is quite an acomplishment for me. c:


----------



## CM Mark

I have almost completed the National Dex on my copy of X. I am over 700 Pokemon obtained. The 14 I am missing are
Mew
Celebi
Jirachi
Deoxys
Porygon-Z 
Manaphy
Darkrai
Shaymin
Arceus
Victini
Keldeo
Meloetta
Genesect.

If anyone has one of them for me to borrow and give right back so I can just Dex it, please PM me. I don't care if it's legit or not, so long as it won't corrupt my game or nto allow me to trade it back.


----------



## Neriifur

Would anyone like to battle on X and Y sometime?  My team kind of sucks, but I just want to have fun c:


----------



## Zura

Neriifur said:


> Would anyone like to battle on X and Y sometime?  My team kind of sucks, but I just want to have fun c:


Sure ill battle!


----------



## Neriifur

StormBlader said:


> Sure ill battle!



Okie xD I'll meet you on the battle field tomorrow night ;p I'll pm you.


----------



## Zura

Alright see you then!


----------



## Suave_Spencer

CM Mark said:


> I have almost completed the National Dex on my copy of X. I am over 700 Pokemon obtained. The 14 I am missing are
> Mew
> Celebi
> Jirachi
> Deoxys
> Porygon-Z
> Manaphy
> Darkrai
> Shaymin
> Arceus
> Victini
> Keldeo
> Meloetta
> Genesect.
> 
> If anyone has one of them for me to borrow and give right back so I can just Dex it, please PM me. I don't care if it's legit or not, so long as it won't corrupt my game or nto allow me to trade it back.



I'll have some of them once Bank is released, but I assume you will as well. Also I wonder what they'll do about the Celebi you got for starting to use Bank? I hope they let us get it once it's finally released.


----------



## vexnir

Neriifur said:


> Would anyone like to battle on X and Y sometime?  My team kind of sucks, but I just want to have fun c:



I've been looking for a battle for a few days as well, so would you like to battle? D= I didn't play Pokemon for 2 months and I want to get back into it.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Neriifur said:


> Would anyone like to battle on X and Y sometime?  My team kind of sucks, but I just want to have fun c:



Wow I've been waiting for days NICE DITCH.


----------



## Zura

vexnir said:


> I've been looking for a battle for a few days as well, so would you like to battle? D= I didn't play Pokemon for 2 months and I want to get back into it.



Ill battle you! I just got finished training my Hunter with dream moves


----------



## puppy

i would also like to battle anyone up for it


----------



## Syd

I would battle but my pokemon are low-leveled atm because I just started. Soon though!


----------



## Neriifur

KarlaKGB said:


> Wow I've been waiting for days NICE DITCH.



Sorry I forgot I was a horrible person.

I'M JUST LOOKING FOR MORE OPPONENTS.  Y U GOTTA BE SO MEAN.


----------



## Zura

Neriifur said:


> Sorry I forgot I was a horrible person.
> 
> I'M JUST LOOKING FOR MORE OPPONENTS.  Y U GOTTA BE SO MEAN.



Are you ready?


----------



## KarlaKGB

StormBlader said:


> Are you ready?



She can talk the talk, but she can't walk the walk.


----------



## vexnir

StormBlader said:


> Are you ready?



Aw pal, you error on me (not sure if intentional?) say you're busy and then I see you looking for another opponent a few minutes later? Doesn't feel nice. But okay.

A battle with someone showed me that I seriously suck at this game and my team is outdated with everyone running them superb bank mons right now. I guess when I didn't play it for a long time, my common sense in battling got lost... seeing how bad I am at this, I may quit altogether, lol.


----------



## Zura

vexnir said:


> Aw pal, you error on me (not sure if intentional?) say you're busy and then I see you looking for another opponent a few minutes later? Doesn't feel nice. But okay.
> 
> A battle with someone showed me that I seriously suck at this game and my team is outdated with everyone running them superb bank mons right now. I guess when I didn't play it for a long time, my common sense in battling got lost... seeing how bad I am at this, I may quit altogether, lol.


No no dude you got it all wrong i already had plans to battle this person! i guess we can battle again now if you want? And no i had nothing to do with the error!


----------



## vexnir

StormBlader said:


> No no dude you got it all wrong i already had plans to battle this person! i guess we can battle again now if you want?



I am not a dude.  It's fine. And no, thank you, I'll pass.


----------



## Zura

vexnir said:


> I am not a dude.  It's fine. And no, thank you, I'll pass.


Lol happens all the time 

- - - Post Merge - - -

How is my new sig?


----------



## Scribbler397

StormBlader said:


> Lol happens all the time
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How is my new sig?




Is your sig your team?


----------



## Zura

Scribbler397 said:


> Is your sig your team?



Yeah


----------



## Neriifur

KarlaKGB said:


> She can talk the talk, but she can't walk the walk.



I'll walk the walk all over your face.

- - - Post Merge - - -



StormBlader said:


> Are you ready?



Nah it'll be tomorrow. I got so bored training tonight that I just quit for the night.


----------



## CM Mark

Suave_Spencer said:


> I'll have some of them once Bank is released, but I assume you will as well. Also I wonder what they'll do about the Celebi you got for starting to use Bank? I hope they let us get it once it's finally released.


Late last night I finally got the Porygon-Z, so all I am missing now is the event legendaries, which I do not have on any of my older games sadly. However, once I got the last non-event legendary last night I was able to get the Shiny charm. I still would like to Dex any of the remaining 12 Event legendary Pokemon at some point however


----------



## Zura

OMG someone sent me a Totodile with wonder trade!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok am I lucky or what I just got another one!


----------



## unravel

Mawile's stats
Hp 73
Atk 80
Def 57
Sp. Atk 30
Sp. Def 41
Speed 45

Nature: Adamant
Ability: Intimidate

looks good should I still increase more atk or what?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Mawile's stats
> Hp 73
> Atk 80
> Def 57
> Sp. Atk 30
> Sp. Def 41
> Speed 45
> 
> Nature: Adamant
> Ability: Intimidate
> 
> looks good should I still increase more atk or what?



What EVs does it already have, and what do you want it to do? You want to concentrate on attack, speed and HP if you're going offensive, HP, defence and Special defence if you're going support.


----------



## Zura

Is Togepi pokemon any good?


----------



## Zura

I just got Mudkip and a Chimchar!


----------



## Zura

I just got a Cyndaquil! I got a bunch of the starters now lol


----------



## Ricardo

Silversea said:


> In other notes why is venusaur so fast it isn't fair.



I fought a Venasaur several times in the Battle Spot and one time it was two on one in singles: My Charizard Y and Garchomp vs Venasaur in singles. Charizard Y was going to use Fire Blast, but got taken out to Sludge bomb. Garchomp comes in sleeping and Venasaur uses Sludge Bomb. Sun dies and Garchomp moved first with Outrage, but then Mega Venasaur appears. I lost because that Venasaur had Chlorophyll



.
^I saw someone had this as a signature over at Serebii. Pretty funny


----------



## unravel

"Pok?mon Bank has been released in Europe, Australia, and New Zealand. No word yet on when it will become available for those with American region 3DS consoles.

On loading up Bank for the first time, the software warns "If you use Pok?mon Bank and/or Pok? Transporter to transfer Pok?mon that have not been approved ... you forefit your right to use Pok?mon Bank and/or Pok? Transporter." Here's hoping that means that they tightened the hack checks.

As for Transporter, on loading that up it warns that "During transfer, the nicknames or OT names of your Pok?mon will be erased if they contain words prohibited from use on the Nintendo 3DS system because they may be offensive to others." Not that you used naughty words for Pok?mon names, did you?"

https://www.facebook.com/Bulbagarden/posts/10152231654079668


----------



## Stevey Queen

ITookYourWaffles said:


> "Pok?mon Bank has been released in Europe, Australia, and New Zealand. No word yet on when it will become available for those with American region 3DS consoles.
> 
> On loading up Bank for the first time, the software warns "If you use Pok?mon Bank and/or Pok? Transporter to transfer Pok?mon that have not been approved ... you forefit your right to use Pok?mon Bank and/or Pok? Transporter." Here's hoping that means that they tightened the hack checks.
> 
> As for Transporter, on loading that up it warns that "During transfer, the nicknames or OT names of your Pok?mon will be erased if they contain words prohibited from use on the Nintendo 3DS system because they may be offensive to others." Not that you used naughty words for Pok?mon names, did you?"
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Bulbagarden/posts/10152231654079668



I had a Flygon named Flywhore and a Delcatty named something dirty that is a play off the name Skitty...


----------



## oath2order

Flywhore is truly the best name ever


----------



## Zura

Lol I just found out that your character has a wii u in their room


----------



## Syd

LoveMcQueen said:


> I had a Flygon named Flywhore and a Delcatty named something dirty that is a play off the name Skitty...



oh my god that's the best name ever.


----------



## Zeiro

I tried naming my Flygon "Burrows" but it wouldn't let me. It seems "burro" is censored, probably because it's the Spanish word for donkey which could be called an ass. Or jackass. And you get to name your Flygon "Flywhore" smh


----------



## Dr J

Reizo said:


> I tried naming my Flygon "Burrows" but it wouldn't let me. It seems "burro" is censored, probably because it's the Spanish word for donkey which could be called an ass. Or jackass. And you get to name your Flygon "Flywhore" smh



Just call it Burr0s. Replace the o with a zero. I got a drifblim off wonder trade about a week after X/Y launched and it was named Pen1s L0ver. I've never laughed so hard at a pokemon name before.


----------



## CM Mark

Jinjiro said:


> Just call it Burr0s. Replace the o with a zero. I got a drifblim off wonder trade about a week after X/Y launched and it was named Pen1s L0ver. I've never laughed so hard at a pokemon name before.



I laughed like that when I got a Jynx named Nicki Minaj from Wonder Trade. I will never get rid of that Jynx


----------



## oath2order

CM Mark said:


> I laughed like that when I got a Jynx named Nicki Minaj from Wonder Trade. I will never get rid of that Jynx



I always viewed Jynx as Snooki. Similarities:

Both very short (Snooki 4' 8" Jynx 4' 7")
Both are roughly the same weight. (Snooki is about 95 pounds. Jynx is 89.5 pounds)
Both are human-like.
Both are 100% female.
One of Jynx's abilities is Oblivious. You can see the comparison here.
Both have a hair color that does not look good with their skin tone.
Both wear a red dress


----------



## Jake

ITookYourWaffles said:


> On loading up Bank for the first time, the software warns "If you use Pok?mon Bank and/or Pok? Transporter to transfer Pok?mon that have not been approved ... you forefit your right to use Pok?mon Bank and/or Pok? Transporter." Here's hoping that means that they tightened the hack checks.



so if you try transfer a pokemon you dont think is hacked you lose your rights to use pokebank??


----------



## unravel

Free Celebri check for details...
http://www.pokemonbank.com/en-gb/bank/#receive-a-special-pokemon

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> so if you try transfer a pokemon you dont think is hacked you lose your rights to use pokebank??



LOL, they will detect if it's hack or not.


----------



## ForgottenT

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Free Celebri check for details...
> http://www.pokemonbank.com/en-gb/bank/#receive-a-special-pokemon
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, they will detect if it's hack or not.



There's a problem with that, what if you got a hacked pokemon from someone else, and you did not know that it's hacked.


----------



## unravel

ForgottenT said:


> There's a problem with that, what if you got a hacked pokemon from someone else, and you did not know that it's hacked.



That's the problem. Well how will you know if it's hack or not?


----------



## Farobi

Are clones considered hacks? I doubt it, but i just need to know the community's concensus.


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> Are clones considered hacks? I doubt it, but i just need to know the community's concensus.


For me yes not sure what people will think about this anyway I heard a rumour that the Pokebank will be release after 2 weeks for US. Tho not sure if they release it now then I will DL it.


----------



## ForgottenT

Farobi said:


> Are clones considered hacks? I doubt it, but i just need to know the community's concensus.



I think so, but I would not mind if someone would clone me a 6IV shiny ditto from japan, or korea.


----------



## Farobi

aasdfghjkl I KEEP ON BREEDING CLEFAIRY WITH MY 6IV DITTO but I can NEVER  get the perfect Cleffa. I literally got all the other 5IV combinations ;~;

/dies


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> aasdfghjkl I KEEP ON BREEDING CLEFAIRY WITH MY 6IV DITTO but I can NEVER  get the perfect Cleffa. I literally got all the other 5IV combinations ;~;
> 
> /dies


Well good for you. Wait why clefairy? Fow what? 
Nature and ability?


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Well good for you. Wait why clefairy? Fow what?
> Nature and ability?


Clefable is a good bulky offensive Fairy type. Calm Mind / Moonblast / Moonlight / Fire Blast is a good moveset 

well, at least people from Smogon say so 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind got one.


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> Clefable is a good bulky offensive Fairy type. Calm Mind / Moonblast / Moonlight / Fire Blast is a good moveset
> 
> well, at least people from Smogon say so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nevermind got one.



Not update in smogon but didn't know clefairy can play offensive

pick magikarp, 1 hit KO good game 
magikarp is legend


----------



## Libra

Is the Pokemon Bank out in Europe now? I might try to download it later today (if I can figure out how). Are we still getting a Celebi? And the first 30 days are free, right?

Also! Another question, this one about the EXP Share in X. Is there kind of formula as to how much EXP your other Pok?mon get?

Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## Zura

Using the GTS system I got Reshiram for a Ninjask


----------



## Zura

Now I got a Zekrom next stop Kyurem


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> Now I got a Zekrom next stop Kyurem



Got them all but Regice thanks to pokemon bank lol


----------



## Zura

Jinjiro said:


> Got them all but Regice thanks to pokemon bank lol



Now I got them all bartering on here is awesome! My Reshiram is lvl 100


----------



## puppy

my celebii is modest natured


----------



## Silversea

Damn it regice why are you hacked. Think that's the only legendary I don't have.


----------



## unravel

Ash x Serena x'D Oh dear Neptune!


----------



## Amykins

My Celebi isn't that great. :/ But I guess that's okay. IT's not the one I want anyhow. I'd give ANYthing to get an Arceus, or to have a shiny Rayquaza.


----------



## Farobi

Is there only one chance in getting a Celebi? Which means that there are no resets and all? ;~;


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Farobi said:


> Is there only one chance in getting a Celebi? Which means that there are no resets and all? ;~;



I think the nature etc. are set when you collect it, but I could be wrong. I think that's how one of the Victini events worked.


----------



## TerryMartin

Finally i can do a wonderlocke now...


----------



## Venn

How do you delete a downloaded game or application?
I don't really need the bank, but I want the Celebi.
So I figured once I get the Celebi, or when the free trial is over, I would delete it.


----------



## Silversea

Its not letting me transfer my latias and regice I caught in emerald...but at least that's all it won't let me transfer except for the obvious hacked shiny celebi.


----------



## Blu Rose

Venice said:


> How do you delete a downloaded game or application?
> I don't really need the bank, but I want the Celebi.
> So I figured once I get the Celebi, or when the free trial is over, I would delete it.



Can't you simply delete it from the SD Card when put into a computer?
Or, have you put it onto your 3DS?


----------



## Venn

Blu Rose said:


> Can't you simply delete it from the SD Card when put into a computer?
> Or, have you put it onto your 3DS?



I haven't downloaded it anywhere yet.


----------



## Miley

Does anyone want to battle? (not sure if this is the right place to comment)


----------



## Blu Rose

Venice said:


> I haven't downloaded it anywhere yet.



Oh.
Well...



Miley said:


> Does anyone want to battle? (not sure if this is the right place to comment)



This is the right place, at least, I think so...


----------



## Miley

Blu Rose said:


> Oh.
> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the right place, at least, I think so...



If it is... Anyone want to battle? I'm a little shaky but yeah.

*We should have a tournament*


----------



## Bread Kennedys

This is why I love you, Internet. xD

- - -Post Merge- - -

@Miley: There was one a while back, but it died off. It'd be great to have a reboot of it though.


----------



## vexnir

I just had quite an amusing random WiFi battle. Last pokemon of each player, mine was Chansey and my opponent's was Ho-oh. Ho-oh got badly poisoned, my Chansey was burned thanks to Sacred Fire, but I didn't mind really because I had HP recovering moves. Now, that guy just kept using recover for like 10 turns, he attacked just once, he kept using recover even when his Ho-oh's HP was almost full. No idea what they were thinking, but it finally fainted when poison took 3/4 of it's HP and my Chansey finished it off in style. :B


----------



## radical6

Miley said:


> If it is... Anyone want to battle? I'm a little shaky but yeah.
> 
> *We should have a tournament*



there was a tournament but idk what happened to the host


----------



## Silversea

My best wifi battle was beating a kyurem palkia dialga giratina team with my OU/UU pokemon.

I've had other good ones like that too.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

If y'all want it, I can set up a tournament with my trusty partner Challonge.


----------



## Miley

Kippla said:


> If y'all want it, I can set up a tournament with my trusty partner Challonge.


we totally should man!


----------



## vexnir

Oh my god. I just had something quite funny happen.

I was trying to RNG a wild flawless adamant Absol and I have trouble hitting the seed. I caught a Drifblim that appeared just to check how badly I messed up - I go check, and what? I've scored myself a flawless timid Drifblim. I guess my mistake turned out to be profitable.


----------



## Mercedes

I wanna get in to compete battle ing.. Can I get a good move set for a victini?


----------



## Farobi

I was playing this real-life gym-leader tournament thing and I won 2nd price. Woo <3

#undefeated

*clefable u monster


----------



## Silversea

Met a full electric team with discharge, volt absorb and lightningrod. Worked very well (and electric is also the type I'm least prepared for).


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

So, would you guys like a Pokemon X/Y tournament?


----------



## vexnir

Kippla said:


> So, would you guys like a Pokemon X/Y tournament?



I probably would, but I am not ready at all yet. Unless you guys want me to lose on the first round, that is.


----------



## Silversea

I have a trained team but I'd probably lose on the first round too lol.


----------



## Blu Rose

MY POK?MON WHITE 2 CORRUPTED ON ME!

Excuse me while I rage, and leave my Ralts to die, out in that cold, digital, world....

Ugh!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I transfered over my Thunderous from White. His 3D Model is freaking amazing. <3


----------



## Silversea

Got online to accept my suicune...I just removed extreme speed and air slash and it was fine. Silly nintendo.

Just faced a person who kept hitting me with sheer cold. Fun. But I still won so its all good.


----------



## Klinkguin

I have a shiny Litwick giveaway on twitter  http://twitter.com/Klinkguin/status/431906292639477760


----------



## Blu Rose

Silversea said:


> Got online to accept my suicune...I just removed extreme speed and air slash and it was fine. Silly nintendo.
> 
> Just faced a person who kept hitting me with sheer cold. Fun. But I still won so its all good.



The hax Gods look down upon you, master Silversea...

Anyways...

@Klink: You're willing to give a Shiny Litwick away _just like that?!_
*Snaps fingers*

I wish I had your generosity...


----------



## Klinkguin

Blu Rose said:


> The hax Gods look down upon you, master Silversea...
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> @Klink: You're willing to give a Shiny Litwick away _just like that?!_
> *Snaps fingers*
> 
> I wish I had your generosity...


Well it's still going on so you have about 20 mins left to enter. Winner will be selected at random


----------



## Farobi

I traded away this Poliwhirl-turned-Politoed that I received from Wonder Trade for a Latios in the GTS. It was level 57

And what do you know? Someone indeed traded a Latios for it. That poor little sucker probably thought it was battle-ready, but it's' 
just a freshly caught Poliwhirl that happened to hold a Kings Rock.

Well, that's one thing closer to completing my Pokedex  I have 505 registered at the moment. It will still take quite a while to finish everything. I'll probably trade the Level 37 Latios for a Latias just for the Pokedex, but I probably still have to train it to level 50 to "deceive" the one giving Latias. This time, I'm setting the level for Latios to 51-60.

I'M SORRY


----------



## Klinkguin

Farobi said:


> I traded away this Poliwhirl-turned-Politoed that I received from Wonder Trade for a Latios in the GTS. It was level 57
> 
> And what do you know? Someone indeed traded a Latios for it. That poor little sucker probably thought it was battle-ready, but it's'
> just a freshly caught Poliwhirl that happened to hold a Kings Rock.
> 
> Well, that's one thing closer to completing my Pokedex  I have 505 registered at the moment. It will still take quite a while to finish everything. I'll probably trade the Level 37 Latios for a Latias just for the Pokedex, but I probably still have to train it to level 50 to "deceive" the one giving Latias. This time, I'm setting the level for Latios to 51-60.
> 
> I'M SORRY


I could use pokebank to transfer my latias from my older games if I have one. Yeah that's IF I can find it xD


----------



## vexnir

I am sorry, but I need to share - after a day of trial end error, after I was going to give up, I finally RNGed my flawless Adamant Absol! It's so beautiful. <3


----------



## Mercedes

Oie I need the mega stone that makes shuppet mega eveole!! I can't find it...so if you give it to me have a shiny munna


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Luckypinch said:


> Oie I need the mega stone that makes shuppet mega eveole!! I can't find it...so if you give it to me have a shiny munna



It's in the Chamber of Emptiness, available in both games.


----------



## Zura

Suave_Spencer said:


> It's in the Chamber of Emptiness, available in both games.



How do you find? it I looked everywhere in there and found nothing


----------



## Silversea

Blu Rose said:


> The hax Gods look down upon you, master Silversea...
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> @Klink: You're willing to give a Shiny Litwick away _just like that?!_
> *Snaps fingers*
> 
> I wish I had your generosity...



Yeah it can't have been that legit -- I don't think winter suicune could have had those moves to begin with.

My actual legit one was fine though but its IVs are smgfkashjsgkas. My blue team is coming along well. Just need to train my semi-decent latios.


----------



## dollydaydream

I got a shiny cresselia from the wonder trade, it's lvl 68 and from spain! I don't think it's hacked, seeing as it has relatively normal IVs, and can also be caught in black and white 2. I'd be happy to trade it for most other shiny pokemon, but my priorities are ampharos, slowking, gengar and sceptile. (Again it can be another pokemon!) I'd also like to be able to nickname it  

PM me any offers! Thanks!


----------



## Farobi

StormBlader said:


> How do you find? it I looked everywhere in there and found nothing



you can get it only from 8 o clock in the evening to 9 o clock in the evening.


----------



## Mercedes

Can someone hold my 2 mega stones? Must HAVE a good wifi rating and must have been a member more than 3months I need to re-set my game..I want a female fennekin! (I can eveole my fennekin if it's a guy...it bothers me :/) I will pay of course! And you can nick name that Celbi you get from the Pokemon bank! It's so cool! :> so let me know just pm me ok?


----------



## Silversea

I wish it would stop pairing me with 1500-1600+ rating people in rating battles. I can't beat any of these smeargle dark void geomancy teams.


----------



## vexnir

Luckypinch said:


> Can someone hold my 2 mega stones? Must HAVE a good wifi rating and must have been a member more than 3months I need to re-set my game..I want a female fennekin! (I can eveole my fennekin if it's a guy...it bothers me :/) I will pay of course! And you can nick name that Celbi you get from the Pokemon bank! It's so cool! :> so let me know just pm me ok?


I could trade you a female Fennekin. Why reset your game just over that?


----------



## Mercedes

I am not even that far...and I started on January 1st and only have 1 gym badge.. I need a fresh start...


----------



## vexnir

Luckypinch said:


> I am not even that far...and I started on January 1st and only have 1 gym badge.. I need a fresh start...



Wow, you must be a patient person. I got my game 2 days before the release (Joys of living in Poland - no one cares about the release day!) and basically, beat it in 3 days. I could never survive a month with just one badge. xD

What kind of stones are they? I guess I could hold them for you, I haven't been on here for 3 months but am pretty trustworthy, besides I have all the stones except one or two and I bet they aren't the ones you have, so even if I was a thief (which I am not) I wouldn't have any use for them.


----------



## Mercedes

vexnir said:


> Wow, you must be a patient person. I got my game 2 days before the release (Joys of living in Poland - no one cares about the release day!) and basically, beat it in 3 days. I could never survive a month with just one badge. xD
> 
> What kind of stones are they? I guess I could hold them for you, I haven't been on here for 3 months but am pretty trustworthy, besides I have all the stones except one or two and I bet they aren't the ones you have, so even if I was a thief (which I am not) I wouldn't have any use for them.


blastosie nite and blazkin nite!


----------



## Nkosazana

Does anyone have a houndoomite or a mewtwonite to trade?


----------



## Blu Rose

Klinkguin said:


> Well it's still going on so you have about 20 mins left to enter. Winner will be selected at random



It has ended by now, I know, but I still don't have a 3DS...

Edit: Silversea probably illegitimate.


----------



## Mercedes

Blu Rose said:


> It has ended by now, I know, but I still don't have a 3DS...
> 
> Edit: Silversea probably illegitimate.


I  want Keldo T-T I can give bells, or shiny


----------



## Blu Rose

Luckypinch said:


> I  want Keldo T-T I can give bells, or shiny



I don't think Keldeo can be Shiny, and, I'd also LOVE to give youmine, but there is one problem: I don't have the right Wi-fi for the DS to operate off of.


----------



## Mercedes

Blu Rose said:


> I don't think Keldeo can be Shiny, and, I'd also LOVE to give youmine, but there is one problem: I don't have the right Wi-fi for the DS to operate off of.


Of course Keldo can't be shiny xD lol that my fault I can give you a shiny for him...and.. Aww  is he still lvl 15?


----------



## Nkosazana

I'll trade a darkrai for a mewtwonite x ;_;


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Nkosazana said:


> I'll trade a darkrai for a mewtwonite x ;_;



I have a spare Mewtwonite X, I can give me you my Mewtwo has well. I don't need either of them.


----------



## Nkosazana

Kippla said:


> I have a spare Mewtwonite X, I can give me you my Mewtwo has well. I don't need either of them.



Nawwh I already traded it ;_; do you have a houndoomite?


----------



## Ricardo

Silversea said:


> Got online to accept my suicune...I just removed extreme speed and air slash and it was fine. Silly nintendo.



That's weird my Suicune got through just fine and it has Extreme Speed and Air Slash.


----------



## Silversea

Ricardo said:


> That's weird my Suicune got through just fine and it has Extreme Speed and Air Slash.



Those two moves aren't great on suicune anyway so I don't mind. Sounds like poke transfer has some odd quirks here and there with the legendaries.


----------



## Chikusho

Was breeding for a 6 IV protean Froakie the past 3 days with a 6iv jap ditto and just now I got a Hasty shiny Protean Froakie - x/31/31/31/31/31

this was my first shiny since emerald and the fact that Froakie was my starter pokemon I nearly died.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Nkosazana said:


> Nawwh I already traded it ;_; do you have a houndoomite?



Sorry, no. But I can try to get it for you if you like, I'm hunting for Mega Stones anyways.


----------



## Mercedes

I am buying Keldo!!! I need it ASAP!!!!  offering 2mill and a shiny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## radical6

oK I JUST REALIZED THAT THE DAY CARE GUY IF HES NOT FACING U THEN HE DOESNT HAVE AN EGG AND IF HE TURNS AROUND HE HAS AN EGG WHY DID THAT TAKE ME SO LONG TO NOTICE BYE


----------



## Blu Rose

Luckypinch said:


> Of course Keldo can't be shiny xD lol that my fault I can give you a shiny for him...and.. Aww  is he still lvl 15?



No, he's 45 now...
XD


----------



## Mercedes

Blu Rose said:


> No, he's 45 now...
> XD


Ah  What fourm??


----------



## Nkosazana

Kippla said:


> Sorry, no. But I can try to get it for you if you like, I'm hunting for Mega Stones anyways.



Omigosh really? Thst would be awsome! is thier a pokemon you would want for it? C:


----------



## Blu Rose

Luckypinch said:


> Ah  What fourm??



If one just deletes Secret Sword, it can change forms...

So, I say either.


----------



## Mercedes

I wish your wifi worked.. Lol..  ()


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I now have transferred all of my Unova Pokemon to the new Kalos region! Now all I need to do is transfer my Kanto, Johto and Sinnoh mons to Kalos and then I'll be all good to go! But in the meantime, does anyone wanna have a battle?~


----------



## Farobi

Hmmm what is the best way to get evolutionary stones? I traded my 6IV Slakoth for 2 evo stones, i hope it was worth it (but the trader did give me imperfect 5iv horsea and skrelp, so i find it to be an amazing deal!).


----------



## vexnir

Farobi said:


> Hmmm what is the best way to get evolutionary stones? I traded my 6IV Slakoth for 2 evo stones, i hope it was worth it (but the trader did give me imperfect 5iv horsea and skrelp, so i find it to be an amazing deal!).



It was a good deal. Maybe even better for you, they gave you a LOT.
But yes, the best way to get evolutionary stones is indeed trading perfect or even 4IV Pokemon. I got all the version exclusives besides one I am missing that way.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

DeviousCrossing said:


> I now have transferred all of my Unova Pokemon to the new Kalos region! Now all I need to do is transfer my Kanto, Johto and Sinnoh mons to Kalos and then I'll be all good to go! But in the meantime, does anyone wanna have a battle?~



Aww come on, nobody wants to have a battle? :/


----------



## vexnir

DeviousCrossing said:


> Aww come on, nobody wants to have a battle? :/


Me? I'll probably lose though, my team is incomplete.


----------



## Jarrad

Nothing is more infuriating than having the misfortune of being dumped with a stupid kid in free battle with a team consistent of 6 ubers. I seriously don't know why they even bother.... Do they get a thrill from spamming dark void with their cloned Darkrai? Pisses me off.


----------



## vexnir

Jarrad said:


> Nothing is more infuriating than having the misfortune of being dumped with a stupid kid in free battle with a team consistent of 6 ubers. I seriously don't know why they even bother.... Do they get a thrill from spamming dark void with their cloned Darkrai? Pisses me off.


I know your pain, I hate that too. I tried to have a quick battle or two in the morning today, but all the people I ran into had either teams full of ubers, Dark Void Darkrai or Geomancy Xerneas. Needless to say, there was a lot of WiFi switch flicking. I don't want to battle legendaries while my team doesn't have any, sorry.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

vexnir said:


> Me? I'll probably lose though, my team is incomplete.



Okay~ Whenever you're ready, I'll battle ya. :3 I'm pretty sure I'll be the one to lose though, my team's EVs are terrible. .-.


----------



## radical6

pokebattle looks really good and i love the 3d sprites and its a shame theres no move animations but i think their system of laddering and stuff is unique
i would battle but i take forever to breed sorry lol


----------



## Venn

I would like to battle, but I don't train my pokemon for competitive battles :/ Sorry. (I feel like I'm one of a few who doesn't do that :/)


----------



## Silversea

Venice said:


> I would like to battle, but I don't train my pokemon for competitive battles :/ Sorry. (I feel like I'm one of a few who doesn't do that :/)



I'm not hugely competitive but I train a little bit at least. For instance, I try not to get special attack EVs on my physical attack pokemon.


Also, isn't it satisfying when you smash two pokemon with heat wave or surf.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Venice said:


> I would like to battle, but I don't train my pokemon for competitive battles :/ Sorry. (I feel like I'm one of a few who doesn't do that :/)



Okay, I've added you. :3


----------



## ForgottenT

Woot, I just got a perfect IV (except for attack) timid cyndaquil from GTS


----------



## Mercedes

Does anyone have an un-wanted Keldeo.    ;o; Trading shinys, bells or anything else I don't care if it has bad Iv Es I could care less I just want one so baaaad *sob*


----------



## Jake

19:13	Thunder	Horus:  brand new never before seen pokemon


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> I was playing this real-life gym-leader tournament thing and I won 2nd price. Woo <3
> 
> #undefeated
> 
> *clefable u monster



Stop bragging nobody cares!


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Stop bragging nobody cares!


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


>



If only Me and that guy didn't mess up in 4th-5th gym thing, it was a good game 4th/3rd place (The guy said I'm third then few mins the girl said I'm 4th I dunno...)

Farobi's imba pokemanz


----------



## Farobi

Dude if you won the Rock Paper Scissors thing we would've won 1st and 2nd place D:

I only realized that haha


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> Dude if you won the Rock Paper Scissors thing we would've won 1st and 2nd place D:
> 
> I only realized that haha



I told them wait and dang fk rock 

Anyway.... Earning BPs for stuff :U


----------



## Venn

DeviousCrossing said:


> Okay, I've added you. :3



I saying I would, but I can't.
If you still want me to add you tho, I'll do it XD.

Right now, all my teams are away and I'm trying to breed, and get all the evolutions of Eevee. (only espeon left)
Then some pokemon I want at level 1, rather than some I got that are like 51 or something. I like to start at the beginning.

But maybe one day we can


----------



## vexnir

Jake. said:


> 19:13	Thunder	Horus:  brand new never before seen pokemon


It's Diancie, if I am right.


----------



## easpa

I won a giveaway on tumblr for a 6IV shiny foreign Ditto the other day and I've just received it today. Everything's coming up Milhouse. B)


----------



## ForgottenT

Pachireecko said:


> I won a giveaway on tumblr for a 6IV shiny foreign Ditto the other day and I've just received it today. Everything's coming up Milhouse. B)



Can you clone me one?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Venice said:


> I saying I would, but I can't.
> If you still want me to add you tho, I'll do it XD.
> 
> Right now, all my teams are away and I'm trying to breed, and get all the evolutions of Eevee. (only espeon left)
> Then some pokemon I want at level 1, rather than some I got that are like 51 or something. I like to start at the beginning.
> 
> But maybe one day we can


Okay then, that works. #haznobodytobattle


----------



## Zura

I sent a Xerneas on the GTS for a Rayquaza and got the shiny one!


----------



## 3DSfan134

White 2 is completed on my 3DS! Well hopefully it's time to transfer right after I catch all the legendaries. :3


----------



## unravel

Breeding protean froakie so gtfo torrent ability!!


----------



## radical6

can one parent not pass down 4 egg moves because this eevee is only passing down 2 moves so


----------



## Farobi

tsundere said:


> can one parent not pass down 4 egg moves because this eevee is only passing down 2 moves so



Just let the parent's default moves be deleted by the move relearner and it won't be passed on anymore


----------



## radical6

Farobi said:


> Just let the parent's default moves be deleted by the move relearner and it won't be passed on anymore



ahh okay!! i was really confused
edit: wait nvm i read that wrong

?? the eevee has 4 egg moves and im breeding with a ditto so ??/ whats passing?? unless im missing something??


----------



## unravel

Trying to make Froakie learn toxic spikes and I dunno what pkmn that has toxic spikes rip


----------



## Sumemr

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Trying to make Froakie learn toxic spikes and I dunno what pkmn that has toxic spikes rip



Breed toxic spikes from cloyster/tentacool (who learn it through leveling according to serebii) onto omanyte and then from omanyte onto Froakie.


----------



## unravel

Sumemr said:


> Breed toxic spikes from cloyster/tentacool (who learn it through leveling according to serebii) onto omanyte and then from omanyte onto Froakie.



Yeah but the problem is there is no omanyte in map I guess I have to go GTS.


----------



## Silversea

Omanyte fossil is from rocks in either X or Y (not both, I forget which one), so no it won't show up as a map.


----------



## Hyoshido

Well I've just gotten into attempting to hunt for Shinies, managed to find a Shiny Poliwag and Luvdisc by using the Fishing chaining thingy.

Just hoping I'm lucky to find a Shiny Espurr in one of my Friend Safari's

EDIT: Just found a Shiny Male Espurr in my Friend's Safari, I'm so happy right now.


----------



## Thunder

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Yeah but the problem is there is no omanyte in map I guess I have to go GTS.



I should have some spare toxic spike froakies I could give you next time I get on.


----------



## Silversea

Anonymous said:
			
		

> why is my legit Shiny 31 IV Arceus from Firered not getting accepted in pokebank?



Aha. Ahahaha.


----------



## Seastar

Jake. said:


> 19:13	Thunder	Horus:  brand new never before seen pokemon



Ahahaha! The three legendaries found by a hacker were real then!


----------



## Zeiro




----------



## Thunder

Reizo said:


>



I guess you could say it skyrocketed.


----------



## Silversea

Thought this was pretty neat.


----------



## Venn

Silversea said:


> Thought this was pretty neat.



Image is not showing for me.


----------



## Silversea

Try the direct link https://global3.memecdn.com/pokemon-black-and-white-2-gbc_o_514533.webp

Its a weird link so maybe thats why it doesn't show. It works for me though.


----------



## Scribbler397

Silversea said:


> Try the direct link https://global3.memecdn.com/pokemon-black-and-white-2-gbc_o_514533.webp
> 
> Its a weird link so maybe thats why it doesn't show. It works for me though.



Works for me as well.

Its pretty cool.


----------



## Venn

It's still not working for me :/ Weird.


----------



## puppy

upset b/c i made it to 60-something in super singles in the battle maison just now and got taken down by a scrafty.


----------



## Blu Rose

http://replay.pokemonshowdown.com/unratedrandombattle-87621797

Holy cow, the luck involved with this...


----------



## unravel

Well I have tons of protean froakie (Hasty) 3-5 perfect IVs, if you are interest vm me.


----------



## Klinkguin

Trying to get that shiny charm but waaayyy off xD


----------



## easpa

Hatched shiny Ralts on my fifth egg last night!


----------



## Hyoshido

Dat luck, Grats.
I'm still searching for a Shiny Frogadier in the Friend Safari x_x

EDIT: Just found a Shiny Floatzel after typing this post haha.


----------



## Seastar

Are the chances of finding shinies in the Friend Safari increased or is it the same as finding them anywhere else? I'm curious because of how many times I've heard that someone found a shiny in the Friend Safari.


----------



## Hyoshido

I think it's 1/1021 or something? I dunno, Alot less than a regular encounter.


----------



## Blu Rose

Jirachi100 said:


> Are the chances of finding shinies in the Friend Safari increased or is it the same as finding them anywhere else? I'm curious because of how many times I've heard that someone found a shiny in the Friend Safari.



Friend Safari Shiny chances are increased.
I think Scribbler is looking for people to help him find out about that...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Scrib's doing research on it, but it is a definitely better chance.


----------



## Hyoshido

Just found a Shiny Frogadier while telling my friend I found the Shiny Floatzel

I...I don't even, Oh my god ;u;


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Keep telling people you found shines. You can keep the pattern going.


----------



## Chikusho

Anyone wanna have a battle?

singles, o/u.


----------



## Scribbler397

Blu Rose said:


> Friend Safari Shiny chances are increased.
> I think Scribbler is looking for people to help him find out about that...



Blu Rose and Kippla are correct. I am doing research. If anyone is interested,  you can click here.
On a side note, I'm a girl.


----------



## Chikusho

Hyogo said:


> Just found a Shiny Frogadier while telling my friend I found the Shiny Floatzel
> 
> I...I don't even, Oh my god ;u;



Protean?

I got a shiny protean froakie last week when trying to get a 6 iv one


----------



## Hyoshido

Yes, it's Protean.


----------



## Chikusho

Hyogo said:


> Yes, it's Protean.



nice


----------



## Jake

i caught zyguard or w/e now im bored


----------



## oath2order




----------



## unravel

Hyogo said:


> Just found a Shiny Frogadier while telling my friend I found the Shiny Floatzel
> 
> I...I don't even, Oh my god ;u;



Dayum lucky.


----------



## Zura

Hey and guess what I caught just little bit ago a pink Magmar for valentines day!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I'm on Youtube listening to B2W2's soundtracks. I forgot how amazing these games were.


----------



## Silversea

Spoiler: ...



Diance confirmed to be related to Carbink.





Oh, that image is a shiny one too.
vs.


----------



## Zura

I can't wait for the new movie (Cocoon of Destruction and Diancie) but when is it coming out?


----------



## radical6

i dont know why but i wasted so much time thinking that transfer only moves can be passed down as egg moves for like no reason 
im silly


----------



## Silversea

I heard some tutor moves can be bred for egg moves...probably false but who knows.


----------



## Nkosazana

Im dieing xDD

View attachment 28025


----------



## Hyoshido

Found a Shiny Braixen in a Safari earlier ;u;


----------



## Hikari

Hyogo said:


> Found a Shiny Braixen in a Safari earlier ;u;



Congrats! I found one about 3 weeks ago, and gave it to my brother, since he wanted one.


----------



## Dr J

So.. Diancie is apparently an evolution of Carbink. Discuss. (I'm gonna be breeding myself a shiny Carbink now for sure)


----------



## Zura

I finally got a *Genesect!*


----------



## Farobi

StormBlader said:


> I finally got a *Genesect!*



Cool! How?


----------



## Zura

Farobi said:


> Cool! How?



Lol I traded someone my 3 Nature legendary pokemon for 3 Genesects! Im keeping one and I gave one to my brother so I have one left for trading!


----------



## Jake

Dr J said:


> So.. Diancie is apparently an evolution of Carbink. Discuss. (I'm gonna be breeding myself a shiny Carbink now for sure)



its not?


----------



## oath2order

Dr J said:


> So.. Diancie is apparently an evolution of Carbink. Discuss. (I'm gonna be breeding myself a shiny Carbink now for sure)



[citation needed]


----------



## unravel

Nkosazana said:


> Im *dieing* xDD
> 
> View attachment 28025



You spelled "*dying*" wrong


----------



## Zeiro




----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> You spelled "*dying*" wrong



YAY WAFFLES <3


----------



## Zura

Genesect is Awesome! i feel like my life is complete now


----------



## Farobi

StormBlader said:


> Genesect is Awesome! i feel like my life is complete now



Not only that, but you've got two xD
Too bad I dont have any competitive legendaries


----------



## Zura

Farobi said:


> Not only that, but you've got two xD
> Too bad I dont have any competitive legendaries


Aww dont give up just keep looking!


----------



## unravel

Still breeding protean froakies (Hasty)- Aiming for shiny, yes.


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


>



transformation =/= evolution


----------



## Zura

Wow now I just got Arceus


----------



## Farobi

StormBlader said:


> Wow now I just got Arceus



damn... where do you trade your pokemon?? Lol ur so lucky


----------



## Nkosazana

ITookYourWaffles said:


> You spelled "*dying*" wrong



Oh well.


----------



## Zura

Farobi said:


> damn... where do you trade your pokemon?? Lol ur so lucky



I trade at MiiUniverse its very simple


----------



## Scribbler397

StormBlader said:


> I trade at MiiUniverse its very simple



On the 3DS itself? I hadn't thought of trying that.


----------



## Silversea

Never thought of that either. But my dex is already complete so it doesn't really affect me anymore.


----------



## Nkosazana

Miiverse just deleted my post because I asked if anyone was trading a mew ._.


----------



## Zura

I just got a shiny Charizard 6iv!


----------



## Scribbler397

StormBlader said:


> I just got a shiny Charizard 6iv!



Lucky! Is it Kalos Born?


----------



## Zura

Scribbler397 said:


> Lucky! Is it Kalos Born?



I dont know how do I check?


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> I dont know how do I check?



Does it have the usual Kalos pokemon symbol?

edit: With how fast StormBlader seems to be getting shinies, I'm starting to wonder if he's just claiming to get these pokemon but doesn't actually have them.


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> Does it have the usual Kalos pokemon symbol?
> 
> edit: With how fast StormBlader seems to be getting shinies, I'm starting to wonder if he's just claiming to get these pokemon but doesn't actually have them.



Lol I'm surprised to I'm just keep on working! I can show you them oh and it is from Kalos!


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> Lol I'm surprised to I'm just keep on working! I can show you them



Mind you, it's also likely that your just getting clones for your valuable pokemon.. sadly, a lot of cloners out there do that.


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> Mind you, it's also likely that your just getting clones for your valuable pokemon.. sadly, a lot of cloners out there do that.



Really? Wow is there any way to check?


----------



## Scribbler397

StormBlader said:


> Really? Wow is there any way to check?



Here are some of the more common clones: http://www.reddit.com/r/blackmarketpokemon/wiki/clonelist


----------



## Zura

It doesnt look like my Charizard is cloned


----------



## Dr J

Just because its not in the list, doesn't mean its not cloned(And chances are, if its not Kalos born; it's likely hacked.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dr J said:


> Just because its not in the list, doesn't mean its not cloned(And chances are, if its not Kalos born; it's likely hacked.)



However it if IS Kalos born, then there's a good chance its a clone; but its still mostly a legit 6IV shiny charizard then at least(I say mostly, because cloning IS a form of cheating; even if the cloners don't view it as such. Though they'll be attacking the SV hunters again now that that method is back.)


----------



## Zura

My Genesect is a clone! Well this do anything?


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> My Genesect is a clone! Well this do anything?



Beyond lowering its value, not really. Though there's always a risk when dealing with clones. A clone could cause your game to end up corrupt(though, as far as I know, there's been no reports of that happening so far)


----------



## Scribbler397

StormBlader said:


> It doesnt look like my Charizard is cloned



Like I said, that is only a list of the more common ones that most people who clone have. Just because your's isn't on the list doesn't mean that it isn't a clone.


----------



## Dr J

Should be noted that I've yet to see a shiny male umbreon by the name of Shade appear on those lists, and yet I KNOW there's a clone of my umbreon going around. I let a cloner clone him so I could have proof that it actually worked(I then traded the clone, but didn't hide the fact that I was trading a clone. I wanted to make sure anyone who was trading for my extra shiny umbreon knew they were getting a clone[he has 31/31/31/31/31/1 for IVs])*

edit: And I've seen threads from cloners who are trading clones of him, but aren't disclosing that its a clone(I've posted on a few of their posts to alert people that the umbreon is a clone of mine lol)


----------



## Dr J

I'm noticing something odd here with my breeding pair... (5IV Mawile, 6IV shiny japanese ditto adamant). While the nature always passes[thanks everstone!], I'm somehow getting pokemon with 4 perfect IVs, and once I even had a 3 perfect IV pokemon hatched. How is this even possible? Shouldn't I be guaranteed minimal 5 perfect IVs with that breeding pair?

edit: Before anyone asks, yes I'm using Destiny Knot.


----------



## Scribbler397

Dr J said:


> I'm noticing something odd here with my breeding pair... (5IV Mawile, 6IV shiny japanese ditto adamant). While the nature always passes[thanks everstone!], I'm somehow getting pokemon with 4 perfect IVs, and once I even had a 3 perfect IV pokemon hatched. How is this even possible? Shouldn't I be guaranteed minimal 5 perfect IVs with that breeding pair?
> 
> edit: Before anyone asks, yes I'm using Destiny Knot.



No. you are just guaranteed that 5 IVs pass down. One of the five that it passes down is the one that Mawile is missing, resulting in 4 IV pokemon. In order to guarantee 5 perfect IVs pass down no matter what, you must use two 6 IV Pokemon.


----------



## Dr J

Doesn't explain how I could be getting a 3IV one though(And one would think the missing IV would only be able to replace the defence IV on the offspring then; not as many as it feels like replacing)


----------



## Silversea

Are you sure genesect is cloned? Bare in mind event pokemon will have the same trainer, id and such. Though if the IVs are identical, probably is a clone.

Its impossible to know what is and isn't a clone these days, so I personally don't worry about the status of "cloned".


----------



## Hyoshido

Going to be hunting for more Shiny Espurr's.

Because my Shiny Meowstic's nature is Hasty, I can't be doing that. He'd be dying rather easily to physical attacks :c

If I find any Shiny Espurr's that don't have Timid, Calm or Modest natures (Male or Female, though I'm 100% after a Male Espurr) Give me a toot and I'll give you one, either that or I just slap them on the wonder trade.


----------



## Dr J

My shiny meowstic twins are purely trophy shinies for me x3


----------



## Hyoshido

I really should be looking into that duo myself, it'd be really sweet to use in Double battles >u<


----------



## Silversea

Ugh I have this really nice shiny cresselia...from platinum...with 20+ in all IVs. Not sure whether I should use it or not.

Whats with pokemon burning their teammates in the battle maison? Is it meant to stop people using paralysis and poison? Its not like they are using facade or anything.


----------



## Scribbler397

Silversea said:


> Ugh I have this really nice shiny cresselia...from platinum...with 20+ in all IVs. Not sure whether I should use it or not.
> 
> Whats with pokemon burning their teammates in the battle maison? Is it meant to stop people using paralysis and poison? Its not like they are using facade or anything.



At regionals, at least three Pokemon I battled held a flame orb, and none of them used facade. I don't what the point is either.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Silversea said:


> Ugh I have this really nice shiny cresselia...from platinum...with 20+ in all IVs. Not sure whether I should use it or not.
> 
> Whats with pokemon burning their teammates in the battle maison? Is it meant to stop people using paralysis and poison? Its not like they are using facade or anything.



It's often used on Pokemon with Guts to trigger that ability. It's like using Toxic Orb on a Poison Heal Breloom.


----------



## Silversea

Ok, then why would the AI burn a jolteon, or a blissey, or a vaporeon? I can only think its to prevent being paralyzed or something...The "lesser of two evils".

EDIT: All 3 of those happened to me in maison today.


----------



## Zura

I just got Deoxy for Victini!


----------



## Farobi

How does one become good at the Doubles metagame?


----------



## Zura

I'm getting 2 Mews tomorrow


----------



## Nkosazana

StormBlader said:


> I'm getting 2 Mews tomorrow



How? How are you doing this??


----------



## oath2order

hax


----------



## Nkosazana

I dident even know you could hack x and y yet! Thats naughty!


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> hax


hacks =/= hax

know your terms


----------



## oath2order

Reizo said:


> hacks =/= hax
> 
> know your terms



Look someone hacked okay jesus?


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> Look someone hacked okay jesus?


Better.


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> I'm getting 2 Mews tomorrow



Theyll be hacked. Sounds like you're getting 'scammed' left and right for your pokemon


----------



## Farobi

StormBlader said:


> I'm getting 2 Mews tomorrow



they're at least cloned boi but it's alright cloning is like tting imo : )


----------



## unravel

Does Chain matters in order to get a shiny pokemon? I'm doing Masuda Method.


----------



## Blu Rose

Silversea said:


> Ok, then why would the AI burn a jolteon, or a blissey, or a vaporeon? I can only think its to prevent being paralyzed or something...The "lesser of two evils".



Well, I would also think that Toxic Orb Spore Brelooms could be a nuisance, but what with all the Fairy types running rampant...


----------



## Scribbler397

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Does Chain matters in order to get a shiny pokemon? I'm doing Masuda Method.



With Masuda Method, each egg's chance of being shiny is independent of all of the others, like with the friend safari. The number that you hatch or whether you do it consecutively or not doesn't affect the MM shiny rate.


----------



## Hyoshido

Ugh, Been hunting for a Shiny for a few hours and I find a Shiny Munna.

Bold Nature.
Well, Time to ship this thing off to Wonder trade.

Actually, I'll keep it, If I EV train its Speed/S.Defence/S.Attack/HP, It might come across as really useful to my team.


----------



## Nkosazana

What's the easiest way to catch shiny pokemon?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Nkosazana said:


> What's the easiest way to catch shiny pokemon?



Friend Safari or Masuda Method if you want to breed.


----------



## Nkosazana

Do you just walk around in the friend safari?


----------



## Scribbler397

Nkosazana said:


> Do you just walk around in the friend safari?



Yep. Pretty much.


----------



## Zura

Nkosazana said:


> Do you just walk around in the friend safari?



That's how i do it!


----------



## Nkosazana

Oh well I'll try that then ^^


----------



## Hyoshido

It's not confirmed but it's assumed to have a slightly lower chance of getting a Shiny than the Masuda Method.

But I can hatch say 5 Eggs in 10 minutes with a Pokemon that has Flame Belly in my party or I can encounter roughly 30 - 40 Pokemon in 10 minutes in the Safari, Just make sure to bring a Honedge in your party to make encounters more likely to happen.

So yes, you're getting more faster chances with Friend Safari's


----------



## Scribbler397

Hyogo said:


> It's not confirmed but it's assumed to have a slightly lower chance of getting a Shiny than the Masuda Method.
> 
> But I can hatch say 5 Eggs in 10 minutes with a Pokemon that has Flame Belly in my party or I can encounter roughly 30 - 40 Pokemon in 10 minutes in the Safari, Just make sure to bring a Honedge in your party to make encounters more likely to happen.
> 
> So yes, you're getting more faster chances with Friend Safari's



I'm working on figuring the rate out, so once I collect enough data (you can add data here, if anyone wants to help), we will know for certain.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'd help you, but keeping track of it may take a while. I'll get back to you later with my data.


----------



## Scribbler397

Kippla said:


> I'd help you, but keeping track of it may take a while. I'll get back to you later with my data.


----------



## Zura

I just traded a Torchic that got from wonder trade for Regigigas


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm honestly having troubles finding a Shiny Espurr anywhere, Safari, Trading websites, you name it.

Graaaaaaaaaah, Where's lady luck when you need her.


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> I just traded a Torchic that got from wonder trade for Regigigas



OK, your clearly getting hacked pokemon for your legit ones. There's no way somebody would trade a Regigigas for a Torchic under normal circumstances(especially with how hard it is to actually get Regigigas)


----------



## Nkosazana

My attempts to catch shiny pokekon have failed -_-"


----------



## Silversea

Dr J said:


> OK, your clearly getting hacked pokemon for your legit ones. There's no way somebody would trade a Regigigas for a Torchic under normal circumstances(especially with how hard it is to actually get Regigigas)



Or, as is commonly known, cloned clones.


----------



## Dr J

Silversea said:


> Or, as is commonly known, cloned clones.



Either way, he's basically getting scammed.


----------



## Ricardo

He could be trading regular ol' pokemon (No IVS or shinies; except for that Victini) for those clones though.


----------



## Geraldo

Pok?mon X

All-new Pokemon and past favorites come to life with detailed graphics and intense 3D battles.
Become a Pokemon Trainer and set out for adventure in a vast and wondrous new region filled with new Pokemon to catch, trade, and battle.
In Pokemon-Amie, you can pet, feed, and play with your Pokemon to form a deeper bond, which may benefit you in future battles.
Connect and communicate with players around the world at any time. Challenge them to a battle, trade Pokemon, and much more.

I'm buy from amazon, very nice game pokemon.


----------



## Silversea

Dr J said:


> Either way, he's basically getting scammed.



I feel like I'm repeating myself everywhere, but its impossible to know what is "legitimate" these days. You can never truly know if or how scammed you are being.


----------



## Zura

I for one dont really care much! I just finished trading and got: Shiny Mew, Shiny Genesect and Meloetta!


----------



## Klinkguin

I am looking for people to help me with my pokedex as I really want the shiny charm. I will make it worth your while. Pm me if you wanna help


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I just got a Drought Vulpix with a few Egg Moves off WT. I'mma check it's EVs and IVs later.


----------



## Hyoshido

Nkosazana said:


> My attempts to catch shiny pokekon have failed -_-"


Believe me, It can take ages, My search for a Shiny Espurr has been going on for nearly two days now.

First Shiny Espurr I found took me 25 minutes.


----------



## TerryMartin

I wish we can stop the EXP Boost on traded Pokemon...


----------



## Hyoshido

Found another Shiny Munna :/

Off to the Wonder trade I guess.


----------



## Zura

Hyogo said:


> Found another Shiny Munna :/
> 
> Off to the Wonder trade I guess.



Wait id gladly take it off your hands if dont mind


----------



## Hyoshido

Shamefully I sent it off an hour ago.
If I find any other Shiny Munna's I'll be sure to give you it.

EDIT: Finally found a Shiny Espurr, It's an Impish type so I'm going to be working on EV'ing his Special Attack quite ALOT.


----------



## Silversea

So now I've transferred my pokemon, trained a "final" (ish) team, I have no idea what to do in this game anymore. 

I doubt I'll be getting above 25 in battle maison again.


----------



## oath2order

Ya got the highest level trainer card right


----------



## Silversea

No because


> Battle through one of the Battle Maison facilities and defeat the leader at the 50th streak


This ain't happening any time soon.


----------



## Jarrad

Silversea said:


> No because
> 
> This ain't happening any time soon.



it surprisingly doesn't take that long


----------



## Mercedes

I suck say pokemon


----------



## puppy

is anyone else watching/participating in twitch plays pokemon red?

ive been watching and its the most stressful thing in my life rn. they all refuse to get anything done when its a democracy, and fail to do anything in anarchy. its such a vicious cycle. without democracy its going to be close to impossible for them to get to giovanni again.

im taking a break from that and checking it over the weekend. hopefully by then they'll have made some actual progress???


----------



## Swiftstream

Silversea said:


> So now I've transferred my pokemon, trained a "final" (ish) team, I have no idea what to do in this game anymore.
> 
> I doubt I'll be getting above 25 in battle maison again.



I know 
the post-game activity is so boring
I really don't know what to do now, after I've finished the game, transfered my pokemon, and almost completed my pokedex 
q-q hopefully they'll release a DLC soon! {containing the 3 un-revealed legendaries}


----------



## Mercedes

Swiftstream said:


> I know
> the post-game activity is so boring
> I really don't know what to do now, after I've finished the game, transfered my pokemon, and almost completed my pokedex
> q-q hopefully they'll release a DLC soon! {containing the 3 un-revealed legendaries}


Thanks to hackers and YouTube I saw them sadly


----------



## Silversea

Jarrad said:


> it surprisingly doesn't take that long



Well I suppose if you have a good team for that. It takes me over half an hour to get to #20.


----------



## Scribbler397

Silversea said:


> Well I suppose if you have a good team for that. It takes me over half an hour to get to #20.



I find that Mega-Kangaskhan and Protean Greninja are great for this.


----------



## puppy

i got to the 60's in super singles with a sashed crawdaunt lead, mega manectric, and cresselia

now theres this trophy in the first room of the battle maison


----------



## Ricardo

puppy said:


> is anyone else watching/participating in twitch plays pokemon red?
> 
> ive been watching and its the most stressful thing in my life rn. they all refuse to get anything done when its a democracy, and fail to do anything in anarchy. its such a vicious cycle. without democracy its going to be close to impossible for them to get to giovanni again.
> 
> im taking a break from that and checking it over the weekend. hopefully by then they'll have made some actual progress???



I check the stream from time to time because watching it for more than five minutes is frustrating enough.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Super Singles is super easy with Focus Sash Mamoswine, Iron Fist Conkeldurr, and Mega Charizard Y. I already earned my Gold Trainer Card and on my way to 100.


----------



## Zeiro

yo


----------



## Klinkguin

Oh my god I'm so close to that shiny charm! I've caught 708 out of all of them! Just a few left


----------



## Farobi

Klinkguin said:


> Oh my god I'm so close to that shiny charm! I've caught 708 out of all of them! Just a few left



hnnng which pokemon are you missing? : )


----------



## Klinkguin

Farobi said:


> hnnng which pokemon are you missing? : )



Crobat, Blissey, Taillow, Jirachi(if it counts), Empoleon, Shaymin(again, if it counts), Boldore, Landorus and Genesect if the last 2 count.
Edit: Also Golurk and Victini. I have Boldore lol. Second edit: Just got Crobat from the GTS.


----------



## Klinkguin

I think this is a good sign. 8 more pokemom to go until I get that Shiny Charm!




Wow... That pic is a little big xD


----------



## Hyoshido

Reizo said:


> yo


Full expansion pack.


----------



## Klinkguin

Yes! Finally =D


----------



## Farobi

Eww GameFAQs :{

I'm the TC (Topic Creator) of this thread, and the guy scammed me out my Manaphy >
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/2000458-pokemon-x-y-trading/68613782

Instead of that Gensect he promised, he gave me a hasty level 15 genesect without any perfect ivs. moves were right, but eh.
It's alright though, since that Manaphy was mainly for dex entry and it had a sht nature. Woop back to Pokegen for me.


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm currently Pokeradar hunting for a Shiny Furfrou, They look absolutely wonderful when Shiny c:

Highest chain so far is 23...Accidentally ran into a "fake" patch of grass when trying to reset the radar.

Question though, If my Pokemon runs out of moves during chaining, Would the chain break if I were to swap to another pokemon?


----------



## Scribbler397

Hyogo said:


> I'm currently Pokeradar hunting for a Shiny Furfrou, They look absolutely wonderful when Shiny c:
> 
> Highest chain so far is 23...Accidentally ran into a "fake" patch of grass when trying to reset the radar.
> 
> Question though, If my Pokemon runs out of moves during chaining, Would the chain break if I were to swap to another pokemon?



I'm pretty sure that the answer is no, it wouldn't break. You might want to wait for others to weigh in though.


----------



## Hyoshido

Hope so...Currently at a chain of 30.
I'll ragequit so badly if I fail now ._.

EDIT: 41 now...
EDIT EDIT: Broke at 45 xP


----------



## oath2order

Reizo said:


> yo



swag yo. god damn.


----------



## Dr J

oath2order said:


> swag yo. god damn.



LOL I guess there's no question as to that one's gender.


----------



## Sid2125

Does anybody have a shiny spiritomb? I really want one.


----------



## Hyoshido

I have someone added with a Ghost Safari which has Spiritomb in there, If I ever come across a Shiny one, I'll let you know.


----------



## CM Mark

Nevermind.


----------



## Hyoshido

Must find more Shiny Espurr's, I found a Female Shiny Espurr with a Gentle nature but yet it has an IV in Defense.

Kinda whacky but hey, It helps!


----------



## Silversea

I love it when I run a ice beam lead in doubles and end up freezing both of the opponent's pokemon on the first turn.


----------



## Benjamin

Looking for a shi espurr..


----------



## Jake

idk if this was ever posted but this is what the shiny legend XYZ trio look like

http://megashinycelebi.tumblr.com/post/77306290602/clocktowerguardian-pokemon-games-hackers-wont


----------



## unravel

wot wot wot!


----------



## Farobi

^ SPOILER ALERT


----------



## unravel

^ NOBODY CARES


----------



## Jake

ITookYourWaffles said:


> wot wot wot!



i really couldn't give a **** i just wanna know how to get them legitimately lol


----------



## unravel

Jake. said:


> i really couldn't give a **** i just wanna know how to get them legitimately lol



Same here


----------



## Hyoshido

Found a Shiny Tranquill with an Adamant nature.

Not bad at all.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I traded my extra shiny Chespin for a shiny Klefki and an Aggronite. I think I have every single mega stone now except Tyranitarite.


----------



## Silversea

The mega lati@s are horrible I hate them. Normal lati@s forever.

AND WHY would you remove the pretty gold and turquoise duo of the shinies. That horrible green...


----------



## Farobi

Just had an XY UU match in Showdown. Absolutely loved the tier, even though I just played 5 battles of it (5-1). I could play it all night long but I'm a wimp so yeah.

Pretty fun though. Here's the site where you can battle people online!



Spoiler: my importable team



=== [uu] uu'ing ! ===

Keldeo @ Choice Specs
Ability: Justified
EVs: 252 Spd / 252 SAtk / 4 SDef
Timid Nature
- Scald
- Hydro Pump
- Icy Wind
- Secret Sword

Reuniclus @ Life Orb
Ability: Magic Guard
EVs: 252 Def / 252 HP / 4 Spd
Bold Nature
- Calm Mind
- Psyshock
- Recover
- Focus Blast

Aggron-Mega (F) @ Aggronite
Ability: Filter
EVs: 252 HP / 252 SDef / 4 Atk
Careful Nature
- Stealth Rock
- Iron Head
- Thunder Wave
- Dragon Tail

Zapdos @ Leftovers
Ability: Pressure
EVs: 252 HP / 32 Spd / 224 Def
Bold Nature
- Thunderbolt
- Heat Wave
- Roost
- Thunder Wave

Victini @ Choice Scarf
Ability: Victory Star
EVs: 252 Spd / 252 Atk / 4 SDef
Jolly Nature
- V-create
- Bolt Strike
- U-turn
- Zen Headbutt

Roserade @ Focus Sash
Ability: Natural Cure
EVs: 252 SAtk / 4 SDef / 252 Spd
Timid Nature
- Sleep Powder
- Spikes
- Giga Drain
- Sludge Bomb


Pretty neat team imo. Needs some work but it has proved to be quite solid.


----------



## Zura

How do you breed Ability's?


----------



## TerryMartin

Got a Shiny Yamask through Wonder Trade <3

WT is addicting..


----------



## Silversea

Jake. said:


> idk if this was ever posted but this is what the shiny legend XYZ trio look like
> 
> http://megashinycelebi.tumblr.com/post/77306290602/clocktowerguardian-pokemon-games-hackers-wont



Kind of cool. Xerneas is the most changed, though it looks like they just slapped some blue paint on its face.


----------



## Zura

Jake. said:


> idk if this was ever posted but this is what the shiny legend XYZ trio look like
> 
> http://megashinycelebi.tumblr.com/post/77306290602/clocktowerguardian-pokemon-games-hackers-wont


Shiny Yveltal looks amazing i hope they do a event a give him out for free!


----------



## Farobi

StormBlader said:


> How do you breed Ability's?


You mean pass it down? Here's something I got up through Smogon, where HA is Hidden Ability

If you have a Hidden Ability(HA) Male with a Ditto, it passes on the HA.
If you have a HA Female with a Ditto it passes on HA
If you have a HA Female with Normal male it passes on HA.
if you have a HA Male with Normal Female it DOES NOT pass on HA.


----------



## Hikari

Can someone help me build a competitve team? I'm trying to make one, but all of guides I've found don't explain it very well...


----------



## Farobi

Hikari said:


> Can someone help me build a competitve team? I'm trying to make one, but all of guides I've found don't explain it very well...



FWG {Fire-Water-Grass} cores are a good start. Also, the structure of your team should be definable -- it shouldn't just be a bunch of strong looking Pokemon who work well alone. For example, Dragonite is a good Pokemon, and so is Goodra. But unless your team revolves around those two as a core, their utility for the team will just be stacked {because they are just bulky dragons meant to take hits and dish out powerful ones} -- limiting slots for other Pokemon who can fulfill a more solid performance as a team and in the battlefield.

Your personal skill level also plays a part in team building -- do you prefer stall {Pokemon who have enormous defenses who support and use passive damage (Toxic, entry hazards) as a win condition}, Bulky Offense {Pokemon who can take hits who can retaliate quite powerfully}, or Hyper Offensive (Fast, usually frail, Pokemon who exhibit constant offensive pressure to the opponent}? I am one who enjoys any and all types of Offense -- but Bulky Offense is a tad more appealing for me.

Guides all over the internet vary -- but I find Smogon as the most reliable one. I should warn
you that some of their in-depth analyses on certain fields (Pokemon, items, training guieds) may be difficult to understand -- so I advice you to take the learning process slow and steady. Don't skim as you might miss some pretty vital information.

Now, for the Pokemon. I assume you're not playing in Smogon's tiering system as anything, so the first thing I suggest you to do is add Mega Kangaskhan. It's seriously strong as crap holy sh**. 

But in all seriousness, you should choose a Pokemon (or a core) you would like to add in your team, _revolve_ your teammates around that core. And, the most important task, test it. You're _bound_ to find holes in your team, which can be patched as soon as you gain experience. Not even the strongest player, nor the best teambuilder, can make a perfect team in one go. It involves a process of testing and tweaking. Not only that, but you should also keep in mind the playstyle you choose. Greninja doesn't fit well in a team full of Bulky Support Pokemon, but Aegislash is a versatile Pokemon that can work well in each individual team structure. Every Pokemon is different, so I advice you to try them all out and see which Pokemon fits what role, etc.

If you don't want to waste your time breeding on Pokemon that you're unsure of using, This site can give you a jump start. It can help you choose the Pokemon you would like to use for battle (no training necessary), and it can also hone your skills in team building and battling in general.

Another site I'd like you to visit is the Smogon RMT (Rate-my-team) page. There, you can see why people choose their Pokemon in a team, and you can see professional team raters criticize them. It really gives you a good viewpoint on the current metagame, so I suggest you to check this site out. You can also copy their teams to play on Showdown! , if you're too lazy to team build.

Hope I help!  If you have any questions please ask me. 

I'm writing this really long post for the TBT Bells and for a good competitive Pokemon community in TBT, haha.


----------



## Klinkguin

Just wondering, does an everstone pass down natures?


----------



## Blu Rose

Klinkguin said:


> Just wondering, does an everstone pass down natures?



Yup!


----------



## Farobi

wot dafuq is this


Spoiler: nsfw-ish


----------



## oath2order

Okay now that's funny as hell.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Am kinda surprised at the shiny XYZ's. Yveltal looks best to me. Xerneas looks like it needs the blue lightened a bit to look good and Zygarde just looks as bizarre as ever.
Shiny mega-Lati@s looks much better than unshiny. I just hope whenever I get around to transferring my shiny Latias it doesn't turn out to be hacked and get refused. :S


Anyway, I started a 'Wonder'lock (slightly cheating cause I'm only trading if I don't like the first pokemon on the route. ) a while back and only just got back to playing it today. Just reached Camphrier town with;

Ivysaur
Charmeleon
Froakie
Combuskian
Fletchinder
Flabebe (orange flower)  
All level 18-20

Dead:
Blissey 19 ~ Would've thought it could handle a 3rd rollout from a level 12 venipede with all that HP. <_<;

And not using (yet):
Zigzagoon 8
Tauros 27
Ludicolo 57

A level 1 Chansey with metronome and Charmander with rock slide were 2 of my first trades! :3 
And Froakie, Ivysaur and Combusken were my starters / from the event which I decided before starting the challenge to keep just incase my trades ended up terrible or all wildly overlevelled. And the Fletchling I also didn't trade because I really wanted to train a Fletchinder and screw the rules.


----------



## radical6

Jake. said:


> idk if this was ever posted but this is what the shiny legend XYZ trio look like
> 
> http://megashinycelebi.tumblr.com/post/77306290602/clocktowerguardian-pokemon-games-hackers-wont



shiny xernas is pretty

tbh i dont really care for the mega lati@s bc they look so weird and their shiny forms are ugly please do a petition to stop making ugly green puke shiny pokemon ok


----------



## Zura

I love how *Some* people talk against cloning but yet they do it them selves!


----------



## Farobi

StormBlader said:


> I love how *Some* people talk against cloning but yet they do it them selves!



*cough* waffles *cough*


----------



## radical6

idk how people can clone i would probably mess up and delete the pokemon i wanted to clone lmao
that and i dont have the money for another 3DS


----------



## Colour Bandit

I started a Monotype challenge a few days ago and I was given the fire type to work with.
I modified the rules slightly (aka I cba to look up the real rules so made up my own)
1) I can only use pokemon that are/will become a fire type or has fire as it's sub-type. (E.g. I can use a Fletchling as it will become part Fire when it evolves)
2) On a route I can catch the first non-fire type I encounter but it has to be Wonder traded for a fire type (E.g. I caught a Bunnelby on route 2 and after a lot of wonder trades I got a Japanese Chimchar)
3) If a route has multiple available fire types I can catch one of each.
4) Non-fire type gift pokemon have to be Wonder traded for a fire type.

So far I am in route 22 training for my first gym battle. My team is:
Pansear, level 9 (English)
Litleo, level 9 (English)
Fletchling, level 10 (English)
Chimchar, level 10 (Japanese)
Fennekin, level 12 (English)

In boxes I have:
Pansear, level 4 (Japanese)
Tepig, level 25 (Japanese)


----------



## Farobi

I got a question! if you deposit a legit Pokemon in poke check and let someone download it, will it retain its memory (from memory girl in anistar)?


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> wot dafuq is this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nsfw-ish



Same as this tho. . .


Spoiler: nsfw vid childhood ruin



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4Sp9Q3pu_w


----------



## Sumemr

Farobi said:


> I got a question! if you deposit a legit Pokemon in poke check and let someone download it, will it retain its memory (from memory girl in anistar)?



No, it won't. Already tried it.


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Same as this tho. . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nsfw vid childhood ruin
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4Sp9Q3pu_w



p sure that that was posted a while back 
i'll vm you something that's even worse omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'll vm it because it's off topic and the pure definition of nsfw


----------



## Syd

just beat the game! now to do the other stuff like wonder-trading and stuff


----------



## EmmaFrost

Do all the forms of Rotom have the same move possibilities even though they're different types?


----------



## Ricardo

Illyana said:


> Do all the forms of Rotom have the same move possibilities even though they're different types?



Yes, the only move difference is that type move (Hydro Pump, Leaf Storm, etc)


----------



## radical6

can someone explain to me why people think they can get something valuable out of trading hacked pokemon??? like anyone can use pokegen its pretty easy? only reason i see why anyone would trade is that they dont have b/w but??  whats the point?


----------



## Scribbler397

tsundere said:


> can someone explain to me why people think they can get something valuable out of trading hacked pokemon??? like anyone can use pokegen its pretty easy? only reason i see why anyone would trade is that they dont have b/w but??  whats the point?



I don't get it either. I work hard to breed my Pokemon with perfect IVs and such, and hunt for hours to find shinies. I'm not trading them for Pokemon I could have hacked myself if I  wanted to.


----------



## Silversea

So many people hack, legal hacks are so inseparable, if I ever want a serious competitive team I would be seriously tempted to simply "gen" / "check" it... That's what everyone else seems to do...


----------



## Farobi

Silversea said:


> So many people hack, legal hacks are so inseparable, if I ever want a serious competitive team I would be seriously tempted to simply "gen" / "check" it... That's what everyone else seems to do...



i prefer breeding mons -- but if i ever need a legend or a hidden power pokemon, i'd probably resort to pokegen


----------



## Silversea

I think I'd get fed up though. It takes a few hours to breed what you want, sometimes more, whereas some people are at a computer going *tap tap* for a few minutes and they've already got something equally good or even better. It'd feel like a waste of my time almost... 

Doesn't matter if I bred my 5IV shinies, people still treat them the same way.

EDIT: I don't intend to jump on the pokecheck train yet, except for Japanese events.


----------



## Zura

Hey i just got a Protean Froakie with Toxic Spikes from wonder trade should i keep it?


----------



## Zura

Nvm


----------



## Blu Rose

StormBlader said:


> Hey i just got a Protean Froakie with Toxic Spikes from wonder trade should i keep it?



I think you should.


----------



## Zura

Im Just going to leave This here


----------



## Farobi

StormBlader said:


> Im Just going to leave This here



a fakemon?


----------



## unravel

StormBlader said:


> Im Just going to leave This here



That hot chick is mine I wonder what is her stats.


----------



## oath2order

StormBlader said:


> Im Just going to leave This here



i wish they did that


----------



## radical6

StormBlader said:


> Im Just going to leave This here



super cute!!!
ive seen so many cute fakemons i wish they were real like they beat some boring pokemon
like i saw 12 zodiac themed pokemon and they were so pretty and adorable??? and a super cool fairy/poison pokemon??? gamefreak u should look at these fakemons because theyre so much better than what you come up with sometimes


----------



## unravel

Is this a good set for Azumarill?


Spoiler: help me pick guys please



Azumarill (M) @ Choice Band
Trait: Huge Power
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 Def
Adamant Nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
- Aqua Jet
- Body Slam
- Superpower
- Ice Punch

Azumarill @ Sitrus Berry/ Leftovers
Ability: Huge Power
EVs: 252 HP, 252 Atk, 4 Def
Nature: Adamant
-Belly Drum
-Aqua Jet
-Super Power/ Play Rough
-Ice Punch/ Water Fall

- Aqua Jet
- Play Rough
- Belly Drum
- Superpower
Item Attached: Mystic Water
Ability: Huge Power
EVs and Nature:
EVs: 252 Atk / 252 HP / 4 SDef
Adamant Nature



Welp recommend me moveset guys.


----------



## Jake

StormBlader said:


> Im Just going to leave This here



this pic was made like a year ago and was posted in the original pokemon thread


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Is this a good set for Azumarill?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: help me pick guys please
> 
> 
> 
> Azumarill (M) @ Choice Band
> Trait: Huge Power
> EVs: 252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 Def
> Adamant Nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
> - Aqua Jet
> - Body Slam
> - Superpower
> - Ice Punch
> 
> Azumarill @ Sitrus Berry/ Leftovers
> Ability: Huge Power
> EVs: 252 HP, 252 Atk, 4 Def
> Nature: Adamant
> -Belly Drum
> -Aqua Jet
> -Super Power/ Play Rough
> -Ice Punch/ Water Fall
> 
> - Aqua Jet
> - Play Rough
> - Belly Drum
> - Superpower
> Item Attached: Mystic Water
> Ability: Huge Power
> EVs and Nature:
> EVs: 252 Atk / 252 HP / 4 SDef
> Adamant Nature
> 
> 
> 
> Welp recommend me moveset guys.



which set???

tbh im not a fan of those sets :[ i prefer something like choice band waterfall / aqua jet / play rough / superpower?


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> which set???
> 
> tbh im not a fan of those sets :[ i prefer something like choice band waterfall / aqua jet / play rough / superpower?



Lel what about EVs? Still searching good set :U


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Lel what about EVs? Still searching good set :U



168 HP | 252 Atk | 88 Spe

to outspeed base 60 speed pokemon while retaining good overall bulk


----------



## Hyoshido

This is the third bloody Shiny Abra I've caught in a friend safari, It's kinda annoying me since I'm just trying to hunt for Shiny Espurr's.

Why doesn't this game like me ;-;


----------



## unravel

Hyogo said:


> This is the third bloody Shiny Abra I've caught in a friend safari, It's kinda annoying me since I'm just trying to hunt for Shiny Espurr's.
> 
> Why doesn't this game like me ;-;



Because you kept bragging that you caught a shiny pkmn
anyway your dayum lucky good for you sir :U


----------



## Hyoshido

Generally when I tell people I've found a Shiny earlier, Another one tends to show up shortly o-o...It's dark magic.

Anyway...I'll be trying the Masuda Method for awhile, I can atleast get a 3IV'd+ pokemon from it.


----------



## Hikari

Hyogo said:


> This is the third bloody Shiny Abra I've caught in a friend safari, It's kinda annoying me since I'm just trying to hunt for Shiny Espurr's.
> 
> Why doesn't this game like me ;-;



Lol, I keep on finding Shiny Espurr, and I just want to get a Shiny Abra!

(Already gave the shiny Espurr to my friends.)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hyogo said:


> Generally when I tell people I've found a Shiny earlier, Another one tends to show up shortly o-o...It's dark magic.
> 
> Anyway...I'll be trying the Masuda Method for awhile, I can atleast get a 3IV'd+ pokemon from it.



You are cursed with Shiny luck.


----------



## Farobi

yo what's everyone's play time? mine is 276 hours I think .-.


----------



## unravel

137 hours I think.


----------



## radical6

197 hours last time i checked
though for actual play time (i leave my 3ds on and do nothing) its probably much more lower


----------



## Hyoshido

195 hours.

Also 8 Boxes of 4-5 IV Espurr's, I hope I get a Shiny one soon!

EDIT: Just hatched a Shiny 5IV Female Espurr ;u;


----------



## Ricardo

Mine is currently at 813:36

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> 195 hours.
> 
> Also 8 Boxes of 4-5 IV Espurr's, I hope I get a Shiny one soon!
> 
> EDIT: Just hatched a Shiny 5IV Female Espurr ;u;



Congrats!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not having any luck with my mawile currently at 12 boxes

Edit: Just hatched one


----------



## ForgottenT

I finally hatched a shiny Cyndaquil today, took around 15 hours (if I had to guess).
It were in the very last egg I were gonna hatch today, so I got really surprised when I saw it  It only have 4 IVs though :/ HP, Speed, Def, SP Def, I really wanted Sp Attack on it, but oh well.


----------



## Zura

I just found a shiny Roggenrola


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I recently hatched a shiny Gastly. I can't wait to use a shiny Mega Gengar competitively... >:3

Also, speaking of competitive battles, I love sweeping people's ubers. I've won against at least 3 Uber Teams today.


----------



## Neriifur

Hey does anyone have a female Chimchar?  I put a feebas on the GTS in hopes I'll find one.  I just don't really feel like breeding my Chim with a ditto and waiting 15-30 Pokemon in hopes I get one @_@


----------



## Zura

I just caught a shiny Foongus using horde battle


----------



## oath2order

Hyogo said:


> This is the third bloody Shiny Abra I've caught in a friend safari, It's kinda annoying me since I'm just trying to hunt for Shiny Espurr's.
> 
> Why doesn't this game like me ;-;



OH NO TOO MANY SHINIES.


----------



## Hyoshido

But I don't want Abra's!

Also I woke up to this on GameFAQ's


> Trade to your Charizardite x and Venusaurite
> 
> I'll Trade my 5IV Shiny Froakie Timid Protean for those 2



Also this.


> Nintendo has announced that, as of May 20th 2014, all online services across the DS and Wii games will terminate. This means that you will not be able to go online with any of the following Pok?mon games: Pok?mon Diamond, Pok?mon Pearl, Pok?mon Platinum, Pok?mon HeartGold, Pok?mon SoulSilver, Pok?mon Battle Revolution, Pok?mon Black, Pok?mon White, Pok?mon Black 2, Pok?mon White 2, My Pok?mon Ranch, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky, Pokemon Ranger: Guardian Signs, Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia & Pok?mon Conquest. All online features of these games will be inaccessible, regardless of the console you play them on. All 3DS and Wii U games will continue to be playable online, as will Pok?mon Bank and Pok? Transporter.


----------



## Farobi

I loved this battle <3 

http://replay.pokemonshowdown.com/uubeta-92702289

63 turns of palm-sweating decisions! Especially those last parts.


----------



## Farobi

Found a(_nother_) Shiny Murkrow with a decent Nature  If only it had a better ability </3


----------



## Klinkguin

Hyogo said:


> But I don't want Abra's!
> 
> Also I woke up to this on GameFAQ's
> 
> 
> Also this.


Woah wait no online for pokemon battle revolution? But I love that game! Why take internet away from that?


----------



## Blu Rose

Klinkguin said:


> Woah wait no online for pokemon battle revolution? But I love that game! Why take internet away from that?



****it Nintendo.
#worstinternetoperationsever


----------



## Libra

Farobi said:


> yo what's everyone's play time? mine is 276 hours I think .-.



A little over 15 hours. I keep telling myself I'm going to play again, but for some reason I don't. I think it's because my character moves so awkward and I keep crashing into walls and other obstacles. x_x


----------



## Zura

What if Pokemon was like street fighter games?


----------



## Blu Rose

StormBlader said:


> What if Pokemon was like street fighter games?



Then I would never, ever play.



Libra said:


> A little over 15 hours. I keep telling myself I'm going to play again, but for some reason I don't. I think it's because my character moves so awkward and I keep crashing into walls and other obstacles. x_x



The new generation does that to us veterans...


----------



## Hyoshido

StormBlader said:


> What if Pokemon was like older street fighter games?


fixed.

I wouldn't mind a Pokemon fighting game, It'd be neato.


----------



## Scribbler397

I'm at almost 500 hours of playtime on X. 

I play it a lot, but not that much. I have a bad habit of leaving it turned on on the charging dock.


----------



## Venn




----------



## Jake

Venice said:


>



disappointing. i was hoping for much more of an event


----------



## Venn

It was found by a hack, that's all I know. I lost the article/source for what I read.
Not sure if was just like the Torchic event or anything else.


----------



## Jake

Venice said:


> It was found by a hack, that's all I know. I lost the article/source for what I read.
> Not sure if was just like the Torchic event or anything else.



since the OT was XY, and that's the seam torchic has, it's probably a boring mystery gift with an additional minute of dialogue...


----------



## Benjamin

I have played 751hours.... I need a life


----------



## EmmaFrost

GameFAQs forums are buzzing with "FT: Diancie!!!!!11111" topics since the Power Saves hack was revealed, andddd Diancie can only be traded over local Wifi, lol.


----------



## Jake

I have somewhere around like 250 or 280 hours


----------



## Blu Rose

In HeartGold: 547:36
In Platinum: 20:58
In White: 222:09


----------



## Scribbler397

Blu Rose said:


> In HeartGold: 547:36
> In Platinum: 20:58
> In White: 222:09



I feel bad for Platinum...


----------



## Flop

I've put like 800 hours total into Platinum. XDDDD


----------



## Zeiro

I had around 600 hours on my Pokemon Diamond, but my cousin stole it and then lost it. Everything's gone, including my precious Manaphy.


----------



## kite

400 hours on ruby. An all-time record.
But 100 hours on X.

I've been racking up on hours trying to fill out my Pokedex; all I need left are evolved Pokemon~ about 30-ish left. I'm just so darn lazy. :/


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> I had around 600 hours on my Pokemon Diamond, but my cousin stole it and then lost it. Everything's gone, including my precious Manaphy.



i giv u manaphy!!


----------



## Zeiro

Jake. said:


> i giv u manaphy!!


iT'S NOT THE SAME


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm honestly considering on just releasing all these crappy IV'd Shinies I have, Nobody even wants them.
By god, Wonder Trade aint having them atleast.

This is one of my rare "Emo" moments because by god I can't even nail one decent competitive pokemon without looking like  complete trash to them.


----------



## Scribbler397

Hyogo said:


> I'm honestly considering on just releasing all these crappy IV'd Shinies I have, Nobody even wants them.
> By god, Wonder Trade aint having them atleast.
> 
> This is one of my rare "Emo" moments because by god I can't even nail one decent competitive pokemon without looking like  complete trash to them.



I want them! Don't! Release! Them! Please!


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> iT'S NOT THE SAME



I just trying to be nice


----------



## Zura

Hyogo said:


> I'm honestly considering on just releasing all these crappy IV'd Shinies I have, Nobody even wants them.
> By god, Wonder Trade aint having them atleast.
> 
> This is one of my rare "Emo" moments because by god I can't even nail one decent competitive pokemon without looking like  complete trash to them.


I'll take them shiny pokemon!


----------



## Jake

I like how they're all sad about their Pokemon and you guys just say "ZOMGL give them to me!!1!!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!!11!!!!" and don't even offer support. Real classy friends 8)


----------



## Scribbler397

Jake. said:


> I like how they're all sad about their Pokemon and you guys just say "ZOMGL give them to me!!1!!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!!11!!!!" and don't even offer support. Real classy friends 8)



We kind of just disproved what they were sad about though: the fact that no one wants their pokemon. People do in fact want them.

Don't be depressed! You have just been asking the wrong people!


----------



## Hyoshido

It's kinda hurtful since I've found majority of them myself.

I'm after a decent IV'd Shiny Scrafty or Furfrou to finish my more competitive team, people on other forums pretend to be interested to just let me down in the end, Which kinda ticks me off.

I offer bulk deals, some of my shinies could be considered Trophies and not for battling use.

The Scrafty's a piece of pee, go on Pokecheck and you're basically getting a free farmed Shiny.

I'd do it myself but I don't have a copy of Pokemon Black/White/2 and such anymore.


----------



## Zeiro

Jake. said:


> I just trying to be nice


I was just saying it's not going to have the same OT, Nature, stats, etc. I hatched mine from the egg from Pokemon Ranger and bought Pokemon Diamond just to hatch it. It was basically my second starter Pokemon lol. 

I mean if you're really want to give one to me, I'll gladly take it.


----------



## Scribbler397

Hyogo said:


> It's kinda hurtful since I've found majority of them myself.
> 
> I'm after a decent IV'd Shiny Scrafty or Furfrou to finish my more competitive team, people on other forums pretend to be interested to just let me down in the end, Which kinda ticks me off.
> 
> I offer bulk deals, some of my shinies could be considered Trophies and not for battling use.
> 
> The Scrafty's a piece of pee, go on Pokecheck and you're basically getting a free farmed Shiny.
> 
> I'd do it myself but I don't have a copy of Pokemon Black/White/2 and such anymore.



I don't have either of those, sadly. If you want non shiny, iv'd pokemon, I have those. I don't have and scraggy or scrafty though.


----------



## Zura

Hyogo said:


> It's kinda hurtful since I've found majority of them myself.
> 
> I'm after a decent IV'd Shiny Scrafty or Furfrou to finish my more competitive team, people on other forums pretend to be interested to just let me down in the end, Which kinda ticks me off.
> 
> I offer bulk deals, some of my shinies could be considered Trophies and not for battling use.
> 
> The Scrafty's a piece of pee, go on Pokecheck and you're basically getting a free farmed Shiny.
> 
> I'd do it myself but I don't have a copy of Pokemon Black/White/2 and such anymore.


I know how you feel i felt that way with my Geodude i found nobody want it lol


----------



## EmmaFrost

Hyogo said:


> It's kinda hurtful since I've found majority of them myself.
> 
> I'm after a decent IV'd Shiny Scrafty or Furfrou to finish my more competitive team, people on other forums pretend to be interested to just let me down in the end, Which kinda ticks me off.
> 
> I offer bulk deals, some of my shinies could be considered Trophies and not for battling use.
> 
> The Scrafty's a piece of pee, go on Pokecheck and you're basically getting a free farmed Shiny.
> 
> I'd do it myself but I don't have a copy of Pokemon Black/White/2 and such anymore.


I have a 6IV shiny Scrafty up for trade. I'm mainly looking for non-shiny Kalos Pokemon with good IVs right now.


----------



## Scribbler397

Illyana said:


> I have a 6IV shiny Scrafty up for trade. I'm mainly looking for non-shiny Kalos Pokemon with good IVs right now.



Is it legit?

Not trying to snipe it from Hyogo, but I have some IV'd Kalos Pokemon, if you are interested. What are you looking for?


----------



## Zura

Illyana said:


> I have a 6IV shiny Scrafty up for trade. I'm mainly looking for non-shiny Kalos Pokemon with good IVs right now.



I wanna help fulfill his/her dream! Hows does a Shinx with 5iv that knows ice fang and fire fang sound?


----------



## Scribbler397

StormBlader said:


> I wanna help fulfill his/her dream! Hows does a Shinx with 5iv that knows ice fang and fire fang sound?



Btw, you interested in trading your Geodude for a shiny Luvdisc?


----------



## Zura

Scribbler397 said:


> Btw, you interested in trading your Geodude for a shiny Luvdisc?



Haha i traded him already sorry! He atlas found a home with a loving trainer!


----------



## EmmaFrost

Scribbler397 said:


> Is it legit?
> 
> Not trying to snipe it from Hyogo, but I have some IV'd Kalos Pokemon, if you are interested. What are you looking for?


Yes.
I'm looking for Swirlix/Slurpuff, Aromatisse, Inkay/Malamar, Meowstic, Vivillon patterns, Talonflame, Dedenne, Carbink, Goodra


----------



## Scribbler397

Illyana said:


> Yes.
> I'm looking for Swirlix/Slurpuff, Aromatisse, Inkay/Malamar, Meowstic, Vivillon patterns, Talonflame, Dedenne, Carbink, Goodra



I have some 4IV Fletchling, but could breed better ones with 5IVs. I want to give Hyogo a chance too though. So I'll wait a bit.


----------



## Zura

Illyana said:


> Yes.
> I'm looking for Swirlix/Slurpuff, Aromatisse, Inkay/Malamar, Meowstic, Vivillon patterns, Talonflame, Dedenne, Carbink, Goodra



How about a Sturdy Carbink! it took for ever to find!


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> I was just saying it's not going to have the same OT, Nature, stats, etc. I hatched mine from the egg from Pokemon Ranger and bought Pokemon Diamond just to hatch it. It was basically my second starter Pokemon lol.
> 
> I mean if you're really want to give one to me, I'll gladly take it.



i said i give one to you if u want me to!!


----------



## Hyoshido

Illyana said:


> I have a 6IV shiny Scrafty up for trade. I'm mainly looking for non-shiny Kalos Pokemon with good IVs right now.


Shamefully all I really have is 3 - 4IV (Maybe the odd few 5IV ones too) Non-Shiny Furfrous

I mean, I think have a perfect 5IV non shiny Espurr (lacks attack IV)

But yeah, Probably wouldn't spark any interest


----------



## Syd

WARNING: PG-13 





i'm sorry but this is hilarious lol


----------



## Hyoshido

Someone said they'll give me a 2IV Timid Furfrou for free, but I refused it unless I can give them something back.

Works everytime, I don't really like free things :c


----------



## puppy

Hyogo said:


> The Scrafty's a piece of pee, go on Pokecheck and you're basically getting a free farmed Shiny.
> 
> I'd do it myself but I don't have a copy of Pokemon Black/White/2 and such anymore.



i can gen one for you if you'd go for that????


----------



## Hyoshido

Sure, If it's Shiny with 5-6 IV's and Adamant with Moxie.

Should we PM eachother about this although?


----------



## CM Mark

SO I just restarted my copy of Y after trading the important items off of it with a friend. First off, I am an evil human being because I named my character K. Kinte and gave him the nickname "Toby". Secondly, I decide that with the Bank open, to do this as a starter challenge. I'm doing two of each type for my party of 6. I transferred a level 1 starter from gens 2-5, through the bank to the game, and will use only them along with the Fennekin I started with and the Bulbasaur I will be taking from the Professor to beat all gyms and the Elite 4 and champion. Obviously I will have HM and TM slaves for when I need them. I will however be beating the game with just Torchic, Totodile, Piplup, Snivy, Fennekin, and Bulbasaur and their evolutions.


----------



## radical6

wait so you can clone lots of pokemon with pokebank?
i heard its dangerous though


----------



## Farobi

tsundere said:


> wait so you can clone lots of pokemon with pokebank?
> i heard its dangerous though



yep. someone in youtube by the name of "thejustinflynn" made a video about it - but it didn't demonstrate _how_ to do it.


anyways, i've got myself a free copy of Y <3 any suggestions on what i should do in it? wonderlocke is my first option :]


----------



## Blu Rose

Farobi said:


> yep. someone in youtube by the name of "thejustinflynn" made a video about it - but it didn't demonstrate _how_ to do it.
> 
> 
> anyways, i've got myself a free copy of Y <3 any suggestions on what i should do in it? wonderlocke is my first option :]



You should give it to me.
XD


----------



## Farobi

oops sorry m8

it's a digital code for registered game systems 

and it's already registered

and it's for the 3ds (which you infamously do not have yet )


----------



## Zura

Farobi said:


> oops sorry m8
> 
> it's a digital code for registered game systems
> 
> and it's already registered
> 
> and it's for the 3ds (which you infamously do not have yet )



May I have it?


----------



## TheWonky

'' and it's already registered''


----------



## Hyoshido

He's already registered it, lel. ^ Ninja'd


----------



## Scribbler397

Farobi said:


> yep. someone in youtube by the name of "thejustinflynn" made a video about it - but it didn't demonstrate _how_ to do it.
> 
> 
> anyways, i've got myself a free copy of Y <3 any suggestions on what i should do in it? wonderlocke is my first option :]



I'm having the same problem. I know I want to do a "locke" of some type, but there are so many fun ones that I don't know which one to do!


----------



## Zura

How come people can easily get themselves a 3ds code from someone for free or for something dumb! But when I try to get a code for my sister who wants the game no one helps! Does no one like me?


----------



## Farobi

StormBlader said:


> How come people can easily get themselves a 3ds code from someone for free or for something dumb! But when I try to get a code for my sister who wants the game no one helps! Does no one like me?



i got  them for 400 tbt bells and my white feather collectible.


----------



## Scribbler397

StormBlader said:


> How come people can easily get themselves a 3ds code from someone for free or for something dumb! But when I try to get a code for my sister who wants the game no one helps! Does no one like me?



The "something dumb" is just your opinion. It is just up to the people who own the codes I guess. Its not that people don't like you. It has only been a couple of days too. There are plenty of codes out there. Have you tried reddit?


----------



## Zura

Scribbler397 said:


> The "something dumb" is just your opinion. It is just up to the people who own the codes I guess. Its not that people don't like you. It has only been a couple of days too. There are plenty of codes out there. Have you tried reddit?



No but i think ill try


----------



## Hyoshido

This might sound desperate but does anyone have a Powersave? I'm dying to make my Perfect Non-Shiny 5IV Male Modest Espurr into a Shiny, He's just missing Attack IV's xP

I can attempt to make it worth your while but eh, Best to try than to never have tried xP


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

...


----------



## Hyoshido

Why am I so lucky? QuQ!

I was given a free 6IV Shiny Joltik (KB) and someone really kind over on GameFAQ's made my 5IV Modest Espurr into a shiny for free ^3^

I could almost cry, my team's nearly finished!


----------



## ForgottenT

Hyogo said:


> Why am I so lucky? QuQ!
> 
> I was given a free 6IV Shiny Joltik (KB) and someone really kind over on GameFAQ's made my 5IV Modest Espurr into a shiny for free ^3^
> 
> I could almost cry, my team's nearly finished!



Gratz on your hacked pokemons..


----------



## Hyoshido

How is a Kalos born Shiny hacked, Also I bred that Espurr myself, sure it's hacking that they made it Shiny for me, but hey, it's no Shiny 6IV Genesect e_o

Otherwise, If I level up pokemon by putting them in the daycare, would their stats be the same if I were level them up manually? I'm scared to do it incase they turn out weaker than they should be.


----------



## Blu Rose

Hyogo said:


> How is a Kalos born Shiny hacked, Also I bred that Espurr myself, sure it's hacking that they made it Shiny for me, but hey, it's no Shiny 6IV Genesect e_o
> 
> Otherwise, If I level up pokemon by putting them in the daycare, would their stats be the same if I were level them up manually? I'm scared to do it incase they turn out weaker than they should be.



No EV Training in the Daycare would make them weaker in the Daycare, as training outside would get them EVs.


----------



## Hyoshido

Oh no, I know about EV training, I meant their base stats :?


----------



## radical6

Hyogo said:


> Otherwise, If I level up pokemon by putting them in the daycare, would their stats be the same if I were level them up manually? I'm scared to do it incase they turn out weaker than they should be.



im pretty sure you can EV train them even when theyre level 100
oh their base stats?? they will be the same


----------



## Blu Rose

Hyogo said:


> Oh no, I know about EV training, I meant their base stats :›



Base stats are assigned to Pok?mon Species, so they'll staythe aame.

Also, EV training only works with a level-up, Tsundere. I think...


----------



## Scribbler397

Blu Rose said:


> Base stats are assigned to Pok?mon Species, so they'll staythe aame.
> 
> Also, EV training only works with a level-up, Tsundere. I think...



No. Their stats change as you get the EVs. They can be lv. 100 and still gain the stat points.


----------



## Hyoshido

Ah, that's good to hear, I'll go leave my DS on and auto bike while I sleep then. xP


----------



## radical6

Blu Rose said:


> Base stats are assigned to Pok?mon Species, so they'll staythe aame.
> 
> Also, EV training only works with a level-up, Tsundere. I think...



i thought everyone knew this but EV training can be done even if theyre level 100


----------



## Blu Rose

tsundere said:


> i thought everyone knew this but EV training can be done even if theyre level 100



I always remember reading...

Ah, never mind.

I know that EV Training can be done at level 100, I just thought that a level-up was necessary in order to obtain the Stat change.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Blu Rose said:


> Base stats are assigned to Pok?mon Species, so they'll staythe aame.
> 
> Also, EV training only works with a level-up, Tsundere. I think...



Not true as of Gen 5


----------



## L. Lawliet

got a shiny nosepass in a horde battle. i like the sweet scent method


----------



## CM Mark

Putting my Starterlocke challenge on hold for the time being. Working on creating a Living Pokedex now. I have a lot of work to go on it, but I have the majority of the legends from every gen already in place. If anyone has any Regis they wouldn't mind donating to my cause though, that would be awesome. 

Also, anyone wishing to donate any of the following event legendaries would be an awesome human being. 

Jirachi
Deoxys
Manaphy
Darkrai
Shaymin
Arceus
Victini
Meloetta
Genesect

(Note that I have no spare event legendaries to trade for them. Also, they are the only Pokemon I need to finish the National Dex completely and would still say yes to just a temporary deal so I could dex them.)


----------



## kite

Hey Mark! I can help you with the legendary entries. I'd be willing to part with my Deoxys, Jirachi, and Victini as well.

I still need to record Gliscor, Mamoswine, Tyrantrum, Aurorus, Togetic, Blissey, Swoobat, Leavanny, and Malamar. Recording them will save me more time since I have more Pokes to evolve.


----------



## CM Mark

kite said:


> Hey Mark! I can help you with the legendary entries. I'd be willing to part with my Deoxys, Jirachi, and Victini as well.
> 
> I still need to record Gliscor, Mamoswine, Tyrantrum, Aurorus, Togetic, Blissey, Swoobat, Leavanny, and Malamar. Recording them will save me more time since I have more Pokes to evolve.



Only one of those I can't dex for you right now is Blissey, I had traded her away before I decided to do this and am working on evolving another Chansey right now. The others I have in the bank right now. I will make sure that once I have the Blissey I will message you and let you dex her as well.

EDIT: All out of my Bank and in a special box so I don't misplace them all.

EDIT 2: Blissey is now ready as well


----------



## CM Mark

A giant thank you to kite and the other person here who helped me obtain the entire list above. You will both be mentioned highly in my memoirs.


----------



## Zura

Is heliolisk a good electric type?


----------



## CM Mark

StormBlader said:


> Is heliolisk a good electric type?



It can be. He was the electric type I used on my first completion.


----------



## Zura

CM Mark said:


> It can be. He was the electric type I used on my first completion.



Well its a normal type to so you could give it moves to help with things like Dark and Ground types


----------



## CM Mark

StormBlader said:


> Well its a normal type to so you could give it moves to help with things like Dark and Ground types



I would actually recommend Dedenne over Heliolisk just because of the dual type with Fairy. Fairy will pay massive dividends in the elite four


----------



## Zura

This is awesome!


----------



## Hyoshido

Since I've never tried breeding Pokemon to get a Hidden Ability.

But yes, If I use an Everstone on a Diggersby with "Huge Power" would their offspring also get it too? I'm not breeding for a Shiny one but just a Male Bunnelby with 5IV's and that ability.

But I know someone who can Shinify it if I want a Shiny one, Dat Diggersby tho.


----------



## Jarrad

StormBlader said:


> Is heliolisk a good electric type?



not really. I stopped using mine because it simply wasn't very strong.


----------



## Dr J

So I was playing around with my 6IV vulpix in the Pokemon Amie thing, and got an adorable picture after finishing one of the puzzles on hard.. thought you all might like to see it(Anyone else got some adorable pictures from pokemon amie to show off?)






Her name is Anakah by the way.

edit: and before anyone asks, those are leaves from the puzzle on the screen, not damage on the screen its self(I'm too protective of my 3DS for any harm to come to it... beyond the hundreds of scratches on the outside from all the times it's been dropped since I got it shortly after launch xD)


----------



## Sumemr

Hyogo said:


> Since I've never tried breeding Pokemon to get a Hidden Ability.
> 
> But yes, If I use an Everstone on a Diggersby with "Huge Power" would their offspring also get it too? I'm not breeding for a Shiny one but just a Male Bunnelby with 5IV's and that ability.
> 
> But I know someone who can Shinify it if I want a Shiny one, Dat Diggersby tho.



Everstone only passes on its nature 100% of the time, not the ability. But if you use a HA Diggersby/Bunnelby to breed, then only MOST of the offspring you get will have the HA, not all of them.


----------



## Zura

Opps this is not the trading place!


----------



## radical6

idk if anyone posted this yet but if your membership for bank is over and you dont buy a pass then all your pokemon in your bank will be deleted. its after a certain amount of time though but im probably gonna buy the pass soon


----------



## oath2order

tsundere said:


> idk if anyone posted this yet but if your membership for bank is over and you dont buy a pass then all your pokemon in your bank will be deleted. its after a certain amount of time though but im probably gonna buy the pass soon



:O


----------



## Ebony Claws

I must be the only person who doesn't have Poke Bank. I don't have any X/Y Pokemon I want to keep really, or any permanent Pokemon save game files at that. 

(By the way is this thread for posting about any Pokemon-related topic or just X/Y?)


----------



## Hyoshido

Any Pokemon games should be allowed to be mentioned.


----------



## Zura

I just got wonder traded a 3iv lvl 74 Zygarde?!


----------



## radical6

StormBlader said:


> I just got wonder traded a 3iv lvl 74 Zygarde?!



dont legendaries get 3 perfect IVs? havent got my zygarde yet tho so i dunno


----------



## CM Mark

I am currently two Pokemon away from a full 718 living dex, Rhydon and Glalie. My Rhyhorn is currently level 38, and my Snorunt is currently level 40. I shall have a full living dex competed within the hour. 

EDIT: 17 minutes later and I now have a full living dex! One of each of all 718 Pokemon are now sitting in my Pokebank. 

I thank Sumemr and kite for their assistance during this process. I could not have done it without either of you. If by some miracle I ever get to meet either of you, I owe you giant hugs.


----------



## Hyoshido

So I hatched a Shiny 5IV Huge Power Bunnelby earlier.

His ID Number is 00666
I'm going to die ;-;


----------



## Blu Rose

Hyogo said:


> So I hatched a Shiny 5IV Huge Power Bunnelby earlier.
> 
> His ID Number is 00666
> I'm going to die ;-;



That's funneh!


----------



## Dr J

CM Mark said:


> I am currently two Pokemon away from a full 718 living dex, Rhydon and Glalie. My Rhyhorn is currently level 38, and my Snorunt is currently level 40. I shall have a full living dex competed within the hour.
> 
> EDIT: 17 minutes later and I now have a full living dex! One of each of all 718 Pokemon are now sitting in my Pokebank.
> 
> I thank Sumemr and kite for their assistance during this process. I could not have done it without either of you. If by some miracle I ever get to meet either of you, I owe you giant hugs.



What in the world do you need all 718 pokemon for? That seems a bit silly to me. Collect your favorites and don't bother with the rest. That's my motto.


----------



## Blu Rose

Dr J said:


> What in the world do you need all 718 pokemon for? That seems a bit silly to me. Collect your favorites and don't bother with the rest. That's my motto.



This is my favorite quote ever.


----------



## CM Mark

Dr J said:


> What in the world do you need all 718 pokemon for? That seems a bit silly to me. Collect your favorites and don't bother with the rest. That's my motto.



I did it because Wynaut


----------



## Zura

CM Mark said:


> I did it because Wynaut



Next game youll finish the pokedex in few minutes lol


----------



## Aizu

Now, that is ALOT of Pok?mon!


----------



## Silversea

Serebii released images of "Special carbink" in the upcoming movie.


----------



## Zura

Silversea said:


> Serebii released images of "Special carbink" in the upcoming movie.



Are these going in the game? i like the 1st and the 2nd


----------



## Ricardo

CM Mark said:


> I did it because Wynaut



Nice pun 

I think that is a great idea of having one of each pokemon in the Pokebank. Might do it too if I get my hands on a eshop card.


----------



## Jake

StormBlader said:


> Are these going in the game? i like the 1st and the 2nd



part of me thinks they will, but wouldn't the power saves thing be able to unlock them if they were?
(unless there is something you need to do to get the formes?)

idc its cool but i only like Daii and I don't use Carbink so doesn't bother me but some more formes would be cool. Plus it makes me wonder what else they have for the second and third movies (I assume one of them will have mega Lati@s and maybe something else? not sure about the third tho)


----------



## radical6

everyones probably seen this /already posted it but ive never seen this before but dang thiss is cool


----------



## Klinkguin

tsundere said:


> everyones probably seen this /already posted it but ive never seen this before but dang thiss is cool


0_o that's amazing...


----------



## Miley

Anyone still play BW2 and up for a battle?

I really REALLY think X and Y is a terrible Pokemon game and I'm done playing it.
Like it makes me livid just thinking about it.


----------



## Jake

ok friends question time

last night i was playing in battle mansion and i was using maga kanghaskhan but earthquake would only ever hit once? all my other attacks would hit twice, but not earthquake? in the singles it would hit twice, but only once in the doubles??? is my game just dumb or is there some logic behind this??
i'm just curious


----------



## Blu Rose

Jake. said:


> ok friends question time
> 
> last night i was playing in battle mansion and i was using maga kanghaskhan but earthquake would only ever hit once? all my other attacks would hit twice, but not earthquake? in the singles it would hit twice, but only once in the doubles??? is my game just dumb or is there some logic behind this??
> i'm just curious



"Parental Bond allows the Pok?mon to attack twice each turn on the same target (even if it fainted), with the second attack being half as strong as the first. This only affects moves that do damage. It does not affect multi-strike moves. Moves that hit multiple targets such as Earthquake and Rock Slide will not hit twice in Double, Triple, or Horde Battles."

Taken from Bulbapedia.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miley said:


> Anyone still play BW2 and up for a battle?
> 
> I really REALLY think X and Y is a terrible Pokemon game and I'm done playing it.
> Like it makes me livid just thinking about it.



I still play it, but do not have the right Wi-Fi...
I would've loved to, though.
:c


----------



## Zura

Someone gave me a free 6iv Japanese Ditto with Adamant nature on Gamefaqs i think i might give it away because someone did that for me i forgot their name though! On the side of that i got a free shiny larvitar


----------



## radical6

do u guys watch any poketubers?

just saw shofu do a vid with the dex. he looks so different from what i imagined (was expecting him to look more like nappy haha)


----------



## Ricardo

tsundere said:


> do u guys watch any poketubers?
> 
> just saw shofu do a vid with the dex. he looks so different from what i imagined (was expecting him to look more like nappy haha)



I watch shofu, Sucker4Jessica, EWNetwork, Gian, Haydunn, PIMPNITE, TheFlamingSpade, ThePikaWu, KingNappy,and Verlisify.
And I also watch JustinFlynn, Gian, KingNappy, and shofu on Twitch when they stream.

- - - Post Merge - - -



StormBlader said:


> Someone gave me a free 6iv Japanese Ditto with Adamant nature on Gamefaqs i think i might give it away because someone did that for me i forgot their name though!



...


----------



## Zura

Ricardo said:


> I watch shofu, Sucker4Jessica, EWNetwork, Gian, Haydunn, PIMPNITE, TheFlamingSpade, ThePikaWu, KingNappy,and Verlisify.
> And I also watch JustinFlynn, Gian, KingNappy, and shofu on Twitch when they stream.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ya it was you sorry...


Ricardo said:


> You can try to find Facebook groups or other sites that giveaway 6IV foreign Dittos. That's is how I got an extra. If you want, you can have mine. It's Japanese even though it's name is 6IVs.


----------



## TheWonky

I mostly watch lumiosestation, shofu and marriland. occasionally jethrotex, purplerodri, MO and the other guy- csnt remeber his nae.


----------



## Jake

Blu Rose said:


> "Parental Bond allows the Pok?mon to attack twice each turn on the same target (even if it fainted), with the second attack being half as strong as the first. This only affects moves that do damage. It does not affect multi-strike moves. Moves that hit multiple targets such as Earthquake and Rock Slide will not hit twice in Double, Triple, or Horde Battles."
> 
> Taken from Bulbapedia.



O kk thank you very much friend.


----------



## Zura

Someone check my TSVs and said it was this | Misty | 27182 | 1149 | what does this mean? and is good?


----------



## puppy

tsundere said:


> do u guys watch any poketubers?
> 
> just saw shofu do a vid with the dex. he looks so different from what i imagined (was expecting him to look more like nappy haha)


i watch:
shofu, pokeaimMD, numbnexus, shadypenguinn, cybertron, foofootoo, dundeal, mulvone19, M4GNI2DE, hoodlumscrafty, sacredfirenegro, chimpact, xRazeovation, swagilyph, Dean Blaid, haydunn, and sometimes i watch the vids of people im not subscribed to

out of all those, shadypenguin and pokeaimMD are my favorites


----------



## radical6

puppy said:


> i watch:
> shofu, pokeaimMD, numbnexus, shadypenguinn, cybertron, foofootoo, dundeal, mulvone19, M4GNI2DE, hoodlumscrafty, sacredfirenegro, chimpact, xRazeovation, swagilyph, Dean Blaid, haydunn, and sometimes i watch the vids of people im not subscribed to
> 
> out of all those, shadypenguin and pokeaimMD are my favorites


omg ok i only know shofu, pokeaimMD, cybertron, mulvone19 cuz im subbed to them

also subbed to
thejwittz, thenationaldex, yellowswellow, thekingnappy, 3mv33, pimpnite, cobanemani456, and thats about it i think

ive heard of sacredfire and the m4gni2de dude tho


----------



## L. Lawliet

Why isnt rotom frost used competitively? he seems bulky enough to take a few hits and has blizzard as a STAB move. I OHKOed a zekrom with him


----------



## radical6

L. Lawliet said:


> Why isnt rotom wash used competitively? he seems bulky enough to take a few hits and has blizzard as a STAB move. I OHKOed a zekrom with him



where the hell do you battle rotom w is like one of the most popular pokemon rn omfg
do u mean rotom freeze


----------



## Ricardo

L. Lawliet said:


> Why isnt rotom wash used competitively? he seems bulky enough to take a few hits and has blizzard as a STAB move. I OHKOed a zekrom with him



You don't see Rotom Fridge at all because of Stealth Rock. Rotom Wash has only one weakness plus two others depending on other things: grass, pokemon with abilties like Mold Breaker and then Earthquake it, and Freeze Dry. Rotom Fridge is weak to Rock , Fighting, and Fire. Those three types are pretty common in the metagame.


----------



## unravel

Spoiler: OMG IM DYING HAHAHA


----------



## KarlaKGB

What a disaster


----------



## Hyoshido

Better than wasting it on Lugia.


----------



## Zura

This is off topic but pretty cool! Its probably old but i just found this out! if you double click on a name of a thread you made you can quick edit it!


----------



## Scribbler397

StormBlader said:


> This is off topic but pretty cool! Its probably old but i just found this out! if you double click on a name of a thread you made you can quick edit it!
> View attachment 32081



You can? Mind BLOWN!

Not sarcasm, btw.


----------



## Zura

What is a good pokemon for battling faires? i use Aegislash but he's to slow


----------



## kite

Gengar + Sludge Bomb.


----------



## Zura

kite said:


> Gengar + Sludge Bomb.



Really? Sludge bomb? I'll try that


----------



## Jake

StormBlader said:


> This is off topic but pretty cool! Its probably old but i just found this out! if you double click on a name of a thread you made you can quick edit it!
> View attachment 32081


Ok we get it, stop,posting it in every thread you see...


----------



## Zura

Jake. said:


> Ok we get it, stop,posting it in every thread you see...



um only two...


----------



## Zura

Hey i making a Shiny Team how does this look

Shiny Charizard Mega Y
Moves: Fire Blast-Roost-Solar beam-Air slash 
Iv 31|31|31|31|31|31

Shiny Gengar 
Moves: Sludge Bomb-Thunderbolt-Energy Ball-Shadow Ball
Iv 31|31|31|31|31|31

Shiny Greninja 
Moves: Hydro Pump-Dark Pulse-Ice Beam-Extrasensory
Iv 31|31|31|31|31|31

Shiny Espeon
Moves: Psychic-Shadow Ball-Dazzling Gleam-Grass Knot 
Iv 31|31|31|31|31|31

Shiny Tyranitar
Moves: Stone Edge-Earthquake-Crunch-Fire Fang 
Iv 31|31|31|31|31|31

Shiny Luxray
Moves: Crunch-Thunder Fang-Fire Fang-Ice Fang
Iv 31|31|31|31|31|x


----------



## Silversea

StormBlader said:


> Hey i making a Shiny Team how does this look
> 
> Shiny Charizard Mega Y
> Moves: Fire Blast-Roost-Solar beam-Air slash
> Iv 31|31|31|31|31|31
> 
> Shiny Gengar
> Moves: Sludge Bomb-Thunderbolt-Energy Ball-Shadow Ball
> Iv 31|31|31|31|31|31
> 
> Shiny Greninja
> Moves: Hydro Pump-Dark Pulse-Ice Beam-Extrasensory
> Iv 31|31|31|31|31|31
> 
> Shiny Espeon
> Moves: Psychic-Shadow Ball-Dazzling Gleam-Grass Knot
> Iv 31|31|31|31|31|31
> 
> Shiny Tyranitar
> Moves: Dragon Dance-Fire Punch-Crunch-Stone Edge
> Iv 31|31|31|31|31|31
> 
> Shiny Luxray
> Moves: Bite-Thunder Fang-Fire Fang-Ice Fang
> Iv 31|31|31|31|31|x




Great. *sets up light screen, reflect and defense boosts*


----------



## Blu Rose

As Silversea pointed out, a Shuckle, Ferrothorn/Metagross, a Mega-Absol, and maybe a Blissey, along with a Skarmory and a Florges would probably wreck your team, if used right.
Defensively, your team is horrible. Although you have hard-hitters, if a good Defensive Pok?mon is set up, then factoring in Spikes and Stealth Rock, then your Pok?mon could easily be destroyed by priority Bullet Punch from a Mega Scizor, and the Mega Charizard can be taken out using Rock Slide and Luxray with Earthquake from Terrakion. Coincidentally, I have both of those on my Showdown! team.
Granted, your options are limited, as you are keeping it down to Shinies, but, competitively, your team is purely Offensively based, and that is (usually) not a good thing.


----------



## Silversea

Can be good as full power can overwhelm some teams, but don't count on it being crazy reliable.


----------



## Flop

I'm such a horrible strategic player. Luckily I always win with brute force and a little bit of luck c:


----------



## Zura

Blu Rose said:


> As Silversea pointed out, a Shuckle, Ferrothorn/Metagross, a Mega-Absol, and maybe a Blissey, along with a Skarmory and a Florges would probably wreck your team, if used right.
> Defensively, your team is horrible. Although you have hard-hitters, if a good Defensive Pok?mon is set up, then factoring in Spikes and Stealth Rock, then your Pok?mon could easily be destroyed by priority Bullet Punch from a Mega Scizor, and the Mega Charizard can be taken out using Rock Slide and Luxray with Earthquake from Terrakion. Coincidentally, I have both of those on my Showdown! team.
> Granted, your options are limited, as you are keeping it down to Shinies, but, competitively, your team is purely Offensively based, and that is (usually) not a good thing.





Silversea said:


> Can be good as full power can overwhelm some teams, but don't count on it being crazy reliable.



Ok so what would you change? This is what i need help with i am not strategic


----------



## Redacted

How far along is everyone on completing their dex? I just need a few more from Kalos and I'm finally done.


----------



## hemming1996

Giantmushroom said:


> How far along is everyone on completing their dex? I just need a few more from Kalos and I'm finally done.


i'm on 402, so 300 more probably


----------



## Klinkguin

Giantmushroom said:


> How far along is everyone on completing their dex? I just need a few more from Kalos and I'm finally done.


Completed it :3 Well, I got the shiny charm. The only pokemon I don't have registered on my pokedex is Jirachi. What pokemon were you needing?


----------



## Ricardo

Giantmushroom said:


> How far along is everyone on completing their dex? I just need a few more from Kalos and I'm finally done.



Completed it two months ago


----------



## CM Mark

I have a full living dex. One of every single 718 in my PokeBank


----------



## Zura

Ive completed the dex already!



StormBlader said:


> Ok so what would you change? This is what i need help with i am not strategic



Can someone help me with this?


----------



## Silversea

Well tell us what shiny pokemon you have. For instance, I can't just say get a Klefki if you don't have a shiny one, and getting one isn't that simple.

Espeon can run Light Screen. I'd probably remove grass knot since you have greninja, solar beam and luxray to deal with water and rock types. I'd keep dazzling gleam because of dark types which resist psychic and shadow ball. This also means making espeon a lead pokemon. It could probably work well with charizard y in a double battle, as charizard y is often hurt a lot by water and electric which light screen will block most of the damage from.


----------



## Zura

Shiny Foongus
Shiny Spritzee
Shiny Surkern
Shiny Swirlix
Shiny Roggenrola
Shiny Haxorus
Shiny Mew
Shiny Genesect
Shiny Heliolisk
Shiny Chandelure
Shiny Magmortar
Another Shiny Charizard

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Well tell us what shiny pokemon you have. For instance, I can't just say get a Klefki if you don't have a shiny one, and getting one isn't that simple.
> 
> Espeon can run Light Screen. I'd probably remove grass knot since you have greninja, solar beam and luxray to deal with water and rock types. I'd keep dazzling gleam because of dark types which resist psychic and shadow ball. This also means making espeon a lead pokemon. It could probably work well with charizard y in a double battle, as charizard y is often hurt a lot by water and electric which light screen will block most of the damage from.



So Give Espeon Light screen and you cant give Luxray solar beam?! Also my Mega charizard can use solar beam in one turn


----------



## Blu Rose

What is the ability Heliolisk has?


----------



## Zura

Blu Rose said:


> What is the ability Heliolisk has?



Dry skin


----------



## Blu Rose

StormBlader said:


> Dry skin



Well then...

I'd use your Roggenrola for something, maybe with Substitute and Rock Slide.


----------



## Zura

Blu Rose said:


> Well then...
> 
> I'd use your Roggenrola for something, maybe with Substitute and Rock Slide.



I could teach Rain Dance to Heliolisk and give him a damp stone also give him Surf,Thunder and Dark Pulse! 

1st Rain dance and surf together and take out Ground/Fire types super easy while being healed 
2nd Thunder for Water/Flying types 
3rd Dark pulse for Ghost/psychic types!


----------



## Blu Rose

But are you willing to replace Charizard Mega?


----------



## Zura

Blu Rose said:


> But are you willing to replace Charizard Mega?



Is The ability of Mega Charizard what your talking about? Because Harsh can cancel out rain dance and vice versa! I'm guess Mega Charizard would be my last stand pokemon


----------



## Zura

Some guy pms me this on another forum 

*"Hey, thanks for posting this on a forum 
Since you really helped out i'll give you a thank you gift - Shiny Mr. Mime
Send me your fc & ign and accept my invite to claime your gift."*

Me and my bad Memory i dont know what he is talking about! oh well free shiny


----------



## suede

Does anyone have any experience with eShop release times? I'm currently sitting and waiting for _Pok?mon Link: Battle!_ to be released and I don't really know if they're usually released around midnight or during the day.


----------



## Silversea

Lol, actually I was talking about solar beam (charizard) and luxray (electric type) as two separate counters to water.


----------



## Silvery

Giantmushroom said:


> How far along is everyone on completing their dex? I just need a few more from Kalos and I'm finally done.


I just finished mine today, both Kalos and National. New Leaf distracted me from completing it back in February but I finally made time.


----------



## radical6

are trick room teams worth it


----------



## Zura

What if I used X Charizard not Y Charizard?

I could give it Earthquake-Sword dance-Fire Blitz-Dragon claw! Also i am not sure if I'm going to do Sword dance but it seems like a good idea


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I'm thinking about making a Steelix x Machamp duo. Should I do it?


----------



## Hyoshido

tsundere said:


> are trick room teams worth it


For a Pokemon like Reuniclus, It really is.


----------



## Hyoshido

Oh wow, Double post fail z-z


----------



## puppy

not in my opinion. trick room teams are very predictable
when trick room runs out, bring out your trick room pokemon again and set it back up
and theres no item that prolongs trick room like for the weather


----------



## Jarrad

Am I the only one bored of X/Y? It was just so short in comparison to other games...


----------



## oath2order

Jarrad said:


> Am I the only one bored of X/Y? It was just so short in comparison to other games...



I haven't played it since I beat it ._.


----------



## Zura

Omg Muk is awesome! I got a 6iv shiny Muk and i searched up a good moveset look what i found

"Could do this strategy: First, Use Toxic(The Damaging Move Of This Set), Minimize(So Muk Cant Be Hit, Use Multiple Times), Screech(Sets Up Swagger, Which Does More Damage To Themselves, if they have low defense), And Then Swagger(After Screech, If They Hurt Themselves, They Will Lose Half Their Health. Plus, They Still Cant Hit Muk Because of Minimize, so even if they don't hurt themselves in confusion, they still don't kill muk.)."


----------



## Ricardo

StormBlader said:


> Omg Muk is awesome! I got a 6iv shiny Muk and i searched up a good moveset look what i found
> 
> "Could do this strategy: First, Use Toxic(The Damaging Move Of This Set), Minimize(So Muk Cant Be Hit, Use Multiple Times), Screech(Sets Up Swagger, Which Does More Damage To Themselves, if they have low defense), And Then Swagger(After Screech, If They Hurt Themselves, They Will Lose Half Their Health. Plus, They Still Cant Hit Muk Because of Minimize, so even if they don't hurt themselves in confusion, they still don't kill muk.)."



If you battle 6vs6 make sure you don't battle someone from Smogon.


----------



## Redacted

Klinkguin said:


> Completed it :3 Well, I got the shiny charm. The only pokemon I don't have registered on my pokedex is Jirachi. What pokemon were you needing?



I finished it yesterday but the shiny charm doesn't seem to be helping


----------



## L. Lawliet

I completed both dex's. Now i am hatching for a shiny snivy. anyone want the extra?


----------



## Zura

I get to chose one of these shines which one? 


Spoiler



-Timid HA Fennekin (w/MagicRoom) *
-Adamant Larvitar (w/SuperPower)
-Timid HA Woobat (w/StoredPower)
-Adamant Male Ralts (w/ThunderPunch, Hypnosis)
-Modest Houndour (w/ThunderFang)
-Timid Deino (w/DracoMeteor, EarthPower, ThunderFang)
-Modest HA Whismur (w/ExtraSensory)
-Hasty Genesect (w/GigaDrain, IronHead)
-Timid HA Nidoran Male
-Adamant Pawniard (w/Revenge, Pursuit, SuckerPunch) *
-Timid Scatterbug *
-Bold Eevee *
-Adamant HA Riolu * (w/Crunch, BulletPunch, BlazeKick, HighJumpKick)
-Adamant Axew (w/NightSlash)
-Jolly Aerodactyl (w/Whirlwind)
-Timid Snivy (w/MirrorCoat, Glare, IronTail, Pursuit)
-Adamant Oshawott
-Impish HA Carbink *
-Timid HA Froakie (w/ToxicSpikes) *
-Impish HA Chespin (w/Curse, Spikes, Synthesis, QuickGuard) *
-Jolly Pancham *
-Brave Honedge *
-Timid HA Greninja *
-Careful Dusknoir *
-Modest HA Alakazam *
-Timid HA Charizard *
-Timid HA Ninetales *
-Naive Entei (w/IronHead, Eruption, SacredFire, LavaPlume)
-Adamant Entei (w/IronHead, ExtremeSpeed, FlareBlitz, CrushClaw)
-Adamant Lugia 
-Adamant Talonflame *
-Adamant Luxray (w/elemental fangs) *
-Adamant HA Scizor


Their all 5-6iv!


----------



## L. Lawliet

I would go for the riolu. mega it up and use it competitively.


----------



## Silversea

Smogon "bans" minimize and evasion increases. It is kind of a cheap move I guess, like OHKO moves.


----------



## Zura

Silversea said:


> Smogon "bans" minimize and evasion increases. It is kind of a cheap move I guess, like OHKO moves.


I'm not using him any ways I'm using shiny Klefki I think it might be the KEY to my success


----------



## Ricardo

StormBlader said:


> I'm not using him any ways I'm using shiny Klefki I think it might be the KEY to my success



My Klefki is a KEY player in my team. #SwagPlay


----------



## kite

Giantmushroom said:


> I finished it yesterday but the shiny charm doesn't seem to be helping



Me neither. We probably just have terrible luck. :'D


----------



## Venn

I have a question. I have decided that I wanted to get the Free Digital Download and I have the 3DS XL AC Edition. I entered two serial numbers:
The Serial Number on the Box
And the Pin Number that was inside on a Club Nintendo Paper thing.

The Serial Number went right in as Product Registration and got an extended 90 Days warranty.
The Pin Number got me a survey in which I completed, and mentioned that I bought the AC Edition. After I completed that, it told me I was one step closer and needed one of the game. I was told that it would work, if I put in the AC Edition, but I guess not. I cannot find anymore codes. I also have Mario Kart 7, but it was a preowned copy from a GameStop store. It did not have the cover on it anyways. Is there something else I should do?

I am planning on buying a second copy of New Leaf for a cycle/turnip town, so I can always use that code, but I am just wondering if I did something wrong, or did I miss something. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## hemming1996

Venice said:


> I have a question. I have decided that I wanted to get the Free Digital Download and I have the 3DS XL AC Edition. I entered two serial numbers:
> The Serial Number on the Box
> And the Pin Number that was inside on a Club Nintendo Paper thing.
> 
> The Serial Number went right in as Product Registration and got an extended 90 Days warranty.
> The Pin Number got me a survey in which I completed, and mentioned that I bought the AC Edition. After I completed that, it told me I was one step closer and needed one of the game. I was told that it would work, if I put in the AC Edition, but I guess not. I cannot find anymore codes. I also have Mario Kart 7, but it was a preowned copy from a GameStop store. It did not have the cover on it anyways. Is there something else I should do?
> 
> I am planning on buying a second copy of New Leaf for a cycle/turnip town, so I can always use that code, but I am just wondering if I did something wrong, or did I miss something. Can anyone help? Thanks!


Huh, strange, it should work.
It's the code on the paper, not the box. When most people use the code, they get the code to put into the E-shop and they digitally download it for free, but it seems it wasn't the case for you. I'm not really sure but if you can't get any help I'd suggest calling Nintendo for help? idk


----------



## Zura

My Deoxys ot is SPACE C is he a cloner?


----------



## Kirito

StormBlader said:


> My Deoxys ot is SPACE C is he a cloner?



Yeah, that is a clone. His deoxys are public on pokecheck meaning they are available for cloning/downloading 
Proof: https://www.pokecheck.org/?p=search&tid=SPACE+C


----------



## Zura

Kirito said:


> Yeah, that is a clone. His deoxys are public on pokecheck meaning they are available for cloning/downloading
> Proof: https://www.pokecheck.org/?p=search&tid=SPACE+C



Someone told me that space c meant space center and he was from a special event in texas


----------



## Kirito

StormBlader said:


> Someone told me that space c meant space center and he was from a special event in texas



Oh the ones I listed must have been just clones of some deoxys from that event then. If you want to make sure maybe click on each of the deoxys listed on both pages and see of their stats ect match yours? Then again you won't know for sure until pokecheck private validation check is up and running.


----------



## Venn

Venice said:


> I have a question. I have decided that I wanted to get the Free Digital Download and I have the 3DS XL AC Edition. I entered two serial numbers:
> The Serial Number on the Box
> And the Pin Number that was inside on a Club Nintendo Paper thing.
> 
> The Serial Number went right in as Product Registration and got an extended 90 Days warranty.
> The Pin Number got me a survey in which I completed, and mentioned that I bought the AC Edition. After I completed that, it told me I was one step closer and needed one of the game. I was told that it would work, if I put in the AC Edition, but I guess not. I cannot find anymore codes. I also have Mario Kart 7, but it was a preowned copy from a GameStop store. It did not have the cover on it anyways. Is there something else I should do?
> 
> I am planning on buying a second copy of New Leaf for a cycle/turnip town, so I can always use that code, but I am just wondering if I did something wrong, or did I miss something. Can anyone help? Thanks!



Anyone else have an idea?


----------



## Zura

Kirito said:


> Oh the ones I listed must have been just clones of some deoxys from that event then. If you want to make sure maybe click on each of the deoxys listed on both pages and see of their stats ect match yours? Then again you won't know for sure until pokecheck private validation check is up and running.


He's from the Heonn region thats Gen 3 right? Thats not on the list


----------



## windfall

Venice said:


> Anyone else have an idea?



You need to purchase one of the 6 games. For some reason, Nintendo made it so that games bundled with special editions do not register on Club Nintendo.

Register the 2nd copy of ACNL to get the digital copy of X or Y.


----------



## Zura

I need a Shiny Flygon with 5-6iv That's also Modest!


----------



## Ebony Claws

Okay good I can talk about other games other than X/Y. Haven't played in a while and don't want to either! 

So, um... has anyone played any Pokemon games since X/Y came out? And which Pokemon game is your favorite? 

I really like Platinum. It has a lot of really good Pokemon available and a ton of things to do too. I plan to play it again sometime, but I'm working on getting a 100% on Kirby Dreamland 3 and finishing Spectral City in AC:NL at the moment.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Ebony Claws said:


> Okay good I can talk about other games other than X/Y. Haven't played in a while and don't want to either!
> 
> So, um... has anyone played any Pokemon games since X/Y came out? And which Pokemon game is your favorite?
> 
> I really like Platinum. It has a lot of really good Pokemon available and a ton of things to do too. I plan to play it again sometime, but I'm working on getting a 100% on Kirby Dreamland 3 and finishing Spectral City in AC:NL at the moment.



I loved Platinum to death. <3 It has to be one of my favorite Pokemon games of all time. 

Also, I actually like the Beta R/B/G/Y Lavender Town music more than the original. Is there something wrong with me? o_o


----------



## Ebony Claws

I have a feeling I shouldn't look up that beta music if I want to sleep tonight...

And yeah Platinum was my first Pokemon RPG game  (Blue rescue team was my first Pokemon game ever.)


----------



## Blu Rose

I loved the beta more.

Did anybody else ever notice this in Platinum?
http://m.imgur.com/z2IIIB7,lhHY431
So, I was switching back and forth between Jirachi and Regigigas, and noticed something weird.
I got out my iPad and started taking pictures in rapid succession...


----------



## Ricardo

Ebony Claws said:


> Okay good I can talk about other games other than X/Y. Haven't played in a while and don't want to either!
> 
> So, um... has anyone played any Pokemon games since X/Y came out? And which Pokemon game is your favorite?
> 
> I really like Platinum. It has a lot of really good Pokemon available and a ton of things to do too. I plan to play it again sometime, but I'm working on getting a 100% on Kirby Dreamland 3 and finishing Spectral City in AC:NL at the moment.



I never had the chance to get Platinum sadly. Currently I am playing PMD: Explorers of Time and it's also my favorite Pokemon game.


----------



## Farobi

about the poketubers thing: i watch shofu mainly


----------



## Silversea

So weird that America has to wait over a week more than Japan and Europe to receive the new Pokemon Trozei/Link game. Nintendo hates this continent now don't they?


----------



## Javocado

Anyone want to have a lighthearted battle on X/Y? (x


----------



## TheWonky

Silversea said:


> So weird that America has to wait over a week more than Japan and Europe to receive the new Pokemon Trozei/Link game. Nintendo hates this continent now don't they?



You get other games first and sometimes pokemon. 1 week wont kill you.


----------



## Jake

Silversea said:


> So weird that America has to wait over a week more than Japan and Europe to receive the new Pokemon Trozei/Link game. Nintendo hates this continent now don't they?



yes that's why EU has basically had to wait another week after the US for basically *every other Pokemon game*...


----------



## Blu Rose

Jake. said:


> yes that's why EU has basically had to wait another week after the US for basically *every other Pokemon game*...



Even though Europe is closer to Japan, right?


----------



## Hyoshido

Does it really matter? Pokemon Trozei sucked and I don't even see why they'd want to make a Sequel.


----------



## Miley

Going on what that guy was talking about Platinum, that's probably up there as one of the best main Pokemon games of all time #justsayin

Right by Black/White 2, Heartgold/Soulsilver.

Such a full game with a lot to do and actually challenging. Doesn't feed off of nostalgia, okay story.


----------



## Silversea

Meh I had some fun out of trozei in the end. Wasn't the most exciting game sure.


----------



## Klinkguin

Silversea said:


> So weird that America has to wait over a week more than Japan and Europe to receive the new Pokemon Trozei/Link game. Nintendo hates this continent now don't they?


I'm in the Uk and I know that I had to wait another week for the release of Animal Crossing New Leaf. I think it's kinda fair that we don't have to wait this time.


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> Does it really matter? Pokemon Trozei sucked and I don't even see why they'd want to make a Sequel.



This is what i wanted to say but wanted to be respectful to people who were looking forward to it but now that you've said it....

YOLO PREACH IT SISTA


----------



## kite

Hyogo said:


> Does it really matter? Pokemon Trozei sucked and I don't even see why they'd want to make a Sequel.



It was probably a hit with the kids and/or older people in Japan. Especially with those long commutes a lot of businessmen have. I found myself playing Tetris on a 1-hour train tride back home, so I figure it's the same elsewhere.


----------



## Zeiro

i never bought the original trozei because it didn't look like much to do. like. ruby & sapphire pinball for GBA was good, but a puzzle game? nah


----------



## Venn

Ok, so I finally bought my second New Leaf Copy and now I have run into another problem. Since I have both ACNL and Pokemon X Digitally, I do not have enough space for Pokemon Y. I didn't realize until I tried to download it. There's nothing else I can delete, other than my 2 games I already downloaded. I don't think a new SD Card will help, since I heard stories and such if theres a new SD, it can corrupt the original SD Card and such, and I do not have a second 3DS as well. Is there anything I can do to make it work? I fear like theres nothing else to do.


----------



## matt

I have stopped playing y for now, got bored


----------



## windfall

Venice said:


> Ok, so I finally bought my second New Leaf Copy and now I have run into another problem. Since I have both ACNL and Pokemon X Digitally, I do not have enough space for Pokemon Y. I didn't realize until I tried to download it. There's nothing else I can delete, other than my 2 games I already downloaded. I don't think a new SD Card will help, since I heard stories and such if theres a new SD, it can corrupt the original SD Card and such, and I do not have a second 3DS as well. Is there anything I can do to make it work? I fear like theres nothing else to do.



If you have no more space to download Y, then you need either to either a) buy a bigger SD card or b) delete something. 

Swapping SD cards is easy. Just copy all the files on SD Card A and move them to SD Card B. 
Just don't go into the memory and selectively delete stuff.


----------



## Venn

I'll think about it. Does the download code expire at the end of the month?


----------



## Hamusuta

Is Pokebank down for anyone else?


----------



## Zanessa

I just played Pokemon Y -- my first Pokemon game (since Super Smash Bros on the gamecube doesn't even count in the slightest..) and w0w.. that was very.. w0w..


----------



## Hamusuta

ZanessaGaily said:


> I just played Pokemon Y -- my first Pokemon game (since Super Smash Bros on the gamecube doesn't even count in the slightest..) and w0w.. that was very.. w0w..



So did you like it or... :/


----------



## kite

Anybody still have their old Pokemon cards? I found them the other day while cleaning out my stuff, but I couldn't bear to part with them lol.


----------



## Javocado

kite said:


> Anybody still have their old Pokemon cards? I found them the other day while cleaning out my stuff, but I couldn't bear to part with them lol.



I have a couple in the garage and of course the holy Charizard card as decoration in my room.
I also have a couple of those gold plated card they released at Burger King as promotion.


----------



## Hyoshido

I MUST order myself one of these tomorrow :>
Click moi


----------



## Zanessa

Hamusuta said:


> So did you like it or... :/



Don't really know yet. I didn't know what to expect, but it surely wasn't that.. 
It's pretty good so far... I guess.


----------



## kite

Hyogo said:


> I MUST order myself one of these tomorrow :>
> Click moi



Cute, it seems like it's your fave Pokemon. ^^

Wonder why they don't have the white one though. :/


----------



## Hyoshido

Meowstic's design is just adorable, It's been awhile since a Pokemon's made me go "D'aww" when seeing it.

He's my favorite Pokemon ;3;


----------



## Blu Rose

Hyogo said:


> Meowstic's design is just adorable, It's been awhile since a Pokemon's made me go "D'aww" when seeing it.
> 
> He's my favorite Pokemon ;3;



Skitty was my last Pok?mon that made me go "D'aww" when seeing it..


----------



## kite

Hyogo said:


> Meowstic's design is just adorable, It's been awhile since a Pokemon's made me go "D'aww" when seeing it.
> 
> He's my favorite Pokemon ;3;



I thought the same about Whismur. And then it evolved...


----------



## Zura

kite said:


> I thought the same about Whismur. And then it evolved...



Same with Glameow


----------



## Javocado

espurr.net


----------



## Zura

Javocado said:


> espurr.net


That creeped me out more then it should of lol


----------



## kite

Javocado said:


> espurr.net



lol

I admit, I got creeped out.


----------



## TheWonky

Omg ^ hawhawhaw


----------



## Zura

Why did they make Mega Kangaskhan to strong?! Going against one made me realize why it was banned


----------



## Hyoshido

A person who I've been fighting/fighting along side uses one, It really packs a punch alot of the times but it does seem to be easily killed if you use the right fighting type.

But I can see why it's banned from these tournaments and stuff, I don't like fighting them.


----------



## Lurrdoc

My favorite fire starter has always been Cyndaquil and I never played Diamond or Pearl so I never really got to experience Piplup, Chimchar and Turtwig, but I gotta say. I absolutely fell in love, LOVE, with Monferno. I seldom ever play with pokemon on pokemon amie, but I found it fun with Monferno. Definitely higher up on my list of favorites now. ^^


----------



## Zura

I run the Swag key set on my Klefki but I dont know when I should pull him out! Should he go first and dent the team? Or be a last resort guy? Which one?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PSA - That new Pokemon Battle Trozei is out in the US now. It's $7.99.


----------



## Farobi

I got $8 in my account woo

Idk if i should buy this though


----------



## Blu Rose

StormBlader said:


> I run the Swag key set on my Klefki but I dont know when I should pull him out! Should he go first and dent the team? Or be a last resort guy? Which one?



I think he should be a lead.
c:


----------



## Zura

Blu Rose said:


> I think he should be a lead.
> c:


Ok thanks your always a big help!


----------



## Silversea

Trozei isn't bad. It seems a bit unresponsive sometimes but otherwise its good.

And sometimes it just cuts the chain anyway even when I link some.


----------



## Silversea

Oh god shaymin sky forme how do I beat you. It literally 1 hit KOs me before I can link anything.


----------



## Venn

Is there a specific date when the Download Code expires?


----------



## Farobi

Venice said:


> Is there a specific date when the Download Code expires?


the promo ends at the start of april; i think the download code expires on may 31


----------



## Venn

Farobi said:


> the promo ends at the start of april; i think the download code expires on may 31


Woot, that games me more time than I expected.
I don't have enough space on SD Card, so I am planning to upgrade and I found a guide made from Nintendo, so I feel a little bit better about do it. So now when I find an extra few bucks somewhere, I'll be sure to buy an SD Card.
Maybe I have one laying around somewhere? Doubt it, but thanks!


----------



## Hyoshido

Time for me to birth some Espurr's again with my Japanese Male Meowstic and Female Espurr

Gonna be planning to make a more fighting type of Male Espurr with buffs up to boot (Barrier + Calm Mind) with swapping out to my Florges if I need to heal him (Leftovers won't do much alone ;-

I thinking of making it like this.

Meowstic (Male)
Ability: Infiltrator (Bye bye Light Screen and Reflect users!)
Nature: Modest or Bold
IV spread: 31/xx/31/31/31/31
EV spread: 252 HP, 252 Special Defense, 6 Speed (I'll use Barrier as my first move to even out the defenses)

Moves:
Psyshock/Psychic
Thunderbolt/Dark Pulse/Assist?
Barrier
Calm Mind

Whatcha guys think?


----------



## Zura

I am not using swag set anymore because a lot of people Said so! Soo I need w new set for Klefki and Gliscor

Here's my team already

Gengar: shadow ball-sludge bomb-Thunderbolt-grass ball

Garchomp Earthquake-Stone edge-Dragon claw-Fire fang

Greninja: Dark pulse-Ice beam-scald-extrasensory

Heliolisk: thunder-Rain dance-Surf-Focus blast

So what moves would help my team the most?


----------



## TheWonky

StormBlader said:


> I am not using swag set anymore because a lot of people Said so! Soo I need w new set for Klefki and Gliscor
> 
> Here's my team already
> 
> Gengar: shadow ball-sludge bomb-Thunderbolt-grass ball
> 
> Garchomp Earthquake-Stone edge-Dragon claw-Fire fang
> 
> Greninja: Dark pulse-Ice beam-scald-extrasensory
> 
> Heliolisk: thunder-Rain dance-Surf-Focus blast
> 
> So what moves would help my team the most?




Use a physocal greninja and teach it uturn to surprise people andlead wth it, switch into kleki after uturn and then set up. Work from there, could be a good team.


----------



## Hyoshido

Idk, I prefer the HP Fire Greninja I've got goin' on, I think that's more useful than U-Turn.


----------



## Zura

Um first of all Greninja is Protean! second i need things like ice beam encase Garchomp is dead...


----------



## TheWonky

I dunno, I'm not really into competitive atm so it's just an idea. physical or hp fire greninja would be gooood but I was just thinking physical uturn so he can get damage, switch into klefki and then set up stealth rocks and so on and so fourth.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Anyone wanna battle on Showdown? :3 I have a Ferrothorn I'd love to test~


----------



## VillageDweller

Just lost to Cynthia in Platinum because her Garchomp critical hitted my Octillery.

I had Ice Beam.
):


----------



## Ricardo

StormBlader said:


> I am not using swag set anymore because a lot of people Said so! Soo I need w new set for Klefki and Gliscor



SwagPlay is about luck and Pokemon is all about luck and I find it funny how Smogon whats to get rid of the luck factor, that and that the set is annoying to face. But you know what's more annoying than SwagPlay Klefki:
Gliscor: Substitute + Protect + Poison Heal = Never faint 
Togeflinch: you are screwed if this thing is faster than most of your pokemon or if it uses T-Wave on you

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW: Storm check this video for a new set on Klefki

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45wPRJMmrIA


----------



## Zura

Ricardo said:


> SwagPlay is about luck and Pokemon is all about luck and I find it funny how Smogon whats to get rid of the luck factor, that and that the set is annoying to face. But you know what's more annoying than SwagPlay Klefki:
> Gliscor: Substitute + Protect + Poison Heal = Never faint
> Togeflinch: you are screwed if this thing is faster than most of your pokemon or if it uses T-Wave on you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> BTW: Storm check this video for a new set on Klefki
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45wPRJMmrIA



Lol i actually had the Gliscor set and yeah he would never die

edit: My Klefki sadly doesn't have iron defence and the only way is to breed one out but i am not felling up to it! My team is Shiny only


----------



## Hyoshido

Here's what my Main team will be.

-----------------------------------------------------------
Blaziken (Male)
Nature: Adamant
Ability: Speed Boost
Item: Blazikenite
IV spread: 31/31/31/xx/31/31
EV Spread: 6 HP / 252 Attack / 252 Speed

Moves:
Protect
Blaze Kick
Shadow Claw
High Jump Kick
-----------------------------------------------------------
Greninja (Male)
Nature: Timid
Ability: Protean
Item: Life Orb
IV spread: 31/xx/31/30/31/30
EV Spread: 6 HP / 252 Special Attack / 252 Speed

Moves:
Hydro Pump
Ice Beam
Dark Pulse
Hidden Power (Will be Fire due to his IV's)
-----------------------------------------------------------
Florges [Red Flower] (Female)
Nature: Calm
Ability: Flower Veil
Item: Leftovers
IV spread: 31/31/31/31/31/31
EV Spread: 252 HP / 252 Defense / 6 Special Defense

Moves:
Magical Leaf
Moonblast
Calm Mind
Wish
-----------------------------------------------------------
Meowstic (Male)
Nature: Modest
Ability: Infiltrator
Item: Leftovers
IV spread: 31/xx/31/31/31/31
EV Spread: 252 HP / 6 Defense / 252 Special Defense

Moves:
Psyshock
Thunderbolt/Dark Pulse
Barrier
Calm Mind
-----------------------------------------------------------
Klefki (Female)
Nature: Impish
Ability: Prankster
Item: Leftovers
IV spread: 31/31/31/31/31/31
EV Spread: 252 HP / 252 Defense / 6 Special Defense

Moves:
Thunder Wave
Substitute
Swagger
Foul Play
-----------------------------------------------------------
Clawitzer (Male)
Nature: Modest
Ability: Mega Launcher
Item: Leftovers
IV spread: 31/xx/31/31/31/31
EV Spread: 252 HP / 128 Defense / 130 Special Defense

Moves:
Heal Pulse
Dark Pulse
Aura Sphere
Water Pulse
-----------------------------------------------------------

Whatcha think?


----------



## Jake

VillageDweller said:


> Just lost to Cynthia in Platinum because her Garchomp critical hitted my Octillery.
> 
> I had Ice Beam.
> ):



Told you you were gonna lose, heh


----------



## Celes

Hyogo said:


> Here's what my Main team will be.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Blaziken (Male)
> Nature: Adamant
> Ability: Speed Boost
> Item: Blazikenite
> IV spread: 31/31/31/xx/31/31
> EV Spread: 6 HP / 252 Attack / 252 Speed
> 
> Moves:
> Protect
> Blaze Kick
> Shadow Claw
> High Jump Kick
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Greninja (Male)
> Nature: Timid
> Ability: Protean
> Item: Life Orb
> IV spread: 31/xx/31/30/31/30
> EV Spread: 6 HP / 252 Special Attack / 252 Speed
> 
> Moves:
> Hydro Pump
> Ice Beam
> Dark Pulse
> Hidden Power (Will be Fire due to his IV's)
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Florges [Red Flower] (Female)
> Nature: Calm
> Ability: Flower Veil
> Item: Leftovers
> IV spread: 31/31/31/31/31/31
> EV Spread: 252 HP / 252 Defense / 6 Special Defense
> 
> Moves:
> Magical Leaf
> Moonblast
> Calm Mind
> Wish
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Meowstic (Male)
> Nature: Modest
> Ability: Infiltrator
> Item: Leftovers
> IV spread: 31/xx/31/31/31/31
> EV Spread: 252 HP / 6 Defense / 252 Special Defense
> 
> Moves:
> Psyshock
> Thunderbolt/Dark Pulse
> Barrier
> Calm Mind
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Klefki (Female)
> Nature: Impish
> Ability: Prankster
> Item: Leftovers
> IV spread: 31/31/31/31/31/31
> EV Spread: 252 HP / 252 Defense / 6 Special Defense
> 
> Moves:
> Thunder Wave
> Substitute
> Swagger
> Foul Play
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Clawitzer (Male)
> Nature: Modest
> Ability: Mega Launcher
> Item: Leftovers
> IV spread: 31/xx/31/31/31/31
> EV Spread: 252 HP / 128 Defense / 130 Special Defense
> 
> Moves:
> Heal Pulse
> Dark Pulse
> Aura Sphere
> Water Pulse
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Whatcha think?


Uh, is this for Doubles or Singles? If this is Singles, why does Clawitzer have Heal Pulse? :3


----------



## Hyoshido

He will specifically be used for Doubles/Multibattles, which are battles I do the most x_x

Otherwise yeah, he won't be super useful for Singles.


----------



## Celes

Hyogo said:


> He will specifically be used for Doubles/Multibattles, which are battles I do the most x_x
> 
> Otherwise yeah, he won't be super useful for Singles.


Ahh okay, that makes a lot more sense. x3


----------



## Jawile

Ebony Claws said:


> Okay good I can talk about other games other than X/Y. Haven't played in a while and don't want to either!
> 
> So, um... has anyone played any Pokemon games since X/Y came out? And which Pokemon game is your favorite?
> 
> I really like Platinum. It has a lot of really good Pokemon available and a ton of things to do too. I plan to play it again sometime, but I'm working on getting a 100% on Kirby Dreamland 3 and finishing Spectral City in AC:NL at the moment.



I'm replaying Emerald right now. It's my favorite by far, but the only reason I like it so much is nostalgic purposes, soooo...


----------



## Zura

StormBlader said:


> Lol i actually had the Gliscor set and yeah he would never die
> 
> edit: My Klefki sadly doesn't have iron defence and i cant just breed one because My team is Shiny only! the only way is to breed one out but i am not felling up to it



Ok this Klefki keeps getting better! I goto the move remember and find that I can get Iron def! 

Now for Gliscor set! I'm thinking 

Fling (After I get poisoned)
Acrobatic (After Fling for more power + Stab)
Earthquake (Stab)
Fire punch (To surprise people who think its a stall set and bring out Skymore)

What do ya think?


----------



## Silversea

Battle Trozei trainer card:






Beat that. And ew rhydon I'm not even sure why I was using it.


----------



## Klinkguin

Silversea said:


> Battle Trozei trainer card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that. And ew rhydon I'm not even sure why I was using it.


That picture makes me wanna play Mystery Dungeon gates to infinity for some reason. XD


----------



## Ebony Claws

Jawile said:


> I'm replaying Emerald right now. It's my favorite by far, but the only reason I like it so much is nostalgic purposes, soooo...



Ooh I like Emerald! I haven't finished it yet though... I haven't beat the champion in a few Pokemon games, actually. I played Sapphire more than Emerald and only played it recently, but I prefer it over Sapphire. 

The reason I played 3rd generation games was to do nuzlockes and such... I used to be obsessed with nuzlocke challenges.


----------



## Silversea

Made a random fusion for a contest thing on serebii and liked it so I'm posting it here. My first fusion <3


----------



## Zeiro

i need to get back into pokemon (and AC). i don't think i've touched my 3DS in a few weeks, i've been so busy.


----------



## Zura

Nvm


----------



## oath2order

I stopped playing X and Y. :/


----------



## Hyoshido

I might do a Shiny Espurr raffle later with the use of a randomizer.


----------



## Venn

I have yet to buy a larger SD Memory Card to Upgrade my 3DS so I can download X. I went to a local Store because I saw they had a 16GB for around $10. The problem was they didn't have any. The brand that came with it (SanDisk) was very costly, around $30 and I didn't want to spend that much. They had a card for $12, but it looked it was used for cameras only, so I walked out of the store with nothing.

I noticed that Nintendo Sells Cards, so I feel comfortable for that, but I found a SanDisk card on Amazon for $10 (and free shipping!) I'm considering buying the SanDisk, but I just asking if people would actually prefer to have the Nintendo Card, or if it doesn't matter. Does anyone happen to know how much Nintendo charges for Shipping to?


----------



## Zura

Venice said:


> I have yet to buy a larger SD Memory Card to Upgrade my 3DS so I can download X. I went to a local Store because I saw they had a 16GB for around $10. The problem was they didn't have any. The brand that came with it (SanDisk) was very costly, around $30 and I didn't want to spend that much. They had a card for $12, but it looked it was used for cameras only, so I walked out of the store with nothing.
> 
> I noticed that Nintendo Sells Cards, so I feel comfortable for that, but I found a SanDisk card on Amazon for $10 (and free shipping!) I'm considering buying the SanDisk, but I just asking if people would actually prefer to have the Nintendo Card, or if it doesn't matter. Does anyone happen to know how much Nintendo charges for Shipping to?



Nintendo sells sd cards?


----------



## Venn

Yep! Check here:
Link

And I was wrong with the Brand I got along with the 3DS. It was Samsung, not SanDisk


----------



## AnimalCrossingNL

Currently Trying to catch MewTwo, Any tips for me?


----------



## Aizu

AnimalCrossingNL said:


> Currently Trying to catch MewTwo, Any tips for me?



Try lowering it's health to red area, inflict either paralyse or sleep. Most effective Pok? balls are Dusk ball, Ultra ball and Repeat ball.
~Good Luck! ^_−☆


----------



## Venn

Bring Lots of Health Potions.. and I mean Lots.
And Lots of Pokemons.. Try the Stronger Ones, and Keep throwing them. And have your pokemon be strong to.


----------



## AnimalCrossingNL

Lita_Chan said:


> Try lowering it's health to red area, inflict either paralyse or sleep. Most effective Pok? balls are Dusk ball, Ultra ball and Repeat ball.
> ~Good Luck! ^_−☆



Thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> Bring Lots of Health Potions.. and I mean Lots.
> And Lots of Pokemons.. Try the Stronger Ones, and Keep throwing them. And have your pokemon be strong to.



Level 100 Tornadus  and i have lots of heath 
Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Recover.. Darn that move!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow! almost caught with a Norm Poke ball 

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOLY... Caught with normal Poke ball!


----------



## Venn

Congrats!
I just kept using Recover and Throwing Balls until I got Mewto.
I think I almost ran out to..


----------



## Zura

Venice said:


> Congrats!
> I just kept using Recover and Throwing Balls until I got Mewto.
> I think I almost ran out to..


Mewtwos weak I kept killing it in one hit lol I had to use very very weak pokemon to catch it


----------



## AnimalCrossingNL

that sucks... cant get a Mew.

- - - Post Merge - - -

well.. Imma get off. THANKS FOR EVERYTHING GUYS


----------



## Venn

So excited.
I decided to buy Nintendo's 3DS SD Card. I felt better using theirs instead of taking a risk with another. Now.. just to wait and hopefully everything will go smoothly


----------



## Colour Bandit

Have you ever wondered what happens to your Pokemon when you release them into the wild? Me too... 
http://youtu.be/kp2GJs-xkx0

I haven't played on X or Y for ages now, I keep meaning to charge my 3DS so I can play them again but I keep forgetting. Also I shoukld get my copy of Heart Gold back from my friend soon, she's nearly beat B2 so she can transfer over her Pokemon... (I need to tell her that the free trial for PokeBank is over though...)


----------



## Zura

Colour Bandit said:


> Have you ever wondered what happens to your Pokemon when you release them into the wild? Me too...
> http://youtu.be/kp2GJs-xkx0
> 
> I haven't played on X or Y for ages now, I keep meaning to charge my 3DS so I can play them again but I keep forgetting. Also I shoukld get my copy of Heart Gold back from my friend soon, she's nearly beat B2 so she can transfer over her Pokemon... (I need to tell her that the free trial for PokeBank is over though...)


You cant eat Magikarp


----------



## KingofHearts

If anyone wants to battle me competitively, PM me! :>


----------



## L. Lawliet

I got a shiny pachirisu today


----------



## puppy

if anyone wants to battle competitively PM me or something


----------



## Venn

OMG. I am so excited.
My new SD Card came in today and I have successfully transferred everything over! Nothing was erased or anything. 
Now I am downloading my Free Copy of Pokemon Y!

All I am planning now is to go slower kind of paste.
My trainer will be a girl named Damietta (after my cycling town Mayor) and her nick-name will me Dami.
I don't know to have for as a pokemon, but I am definitely going to have Dedenne, and Torchic, if that promotion is still available.


----------



## Hyoshido

Torchic thing ended a few months back IIRC, Otherwise best of luck yo c:


----------



## Venn

Thanks for letting me know!
I didn't know when it was :/


----------



## Hyoshido

Gonna be breeding for a 5-6iv Adamant Froakie tomorrow, gonna be fun ouo


----------



## SockHead

i actually love diancie's design so much


----------



## Jellieyz

I don't particularly like it. It's the huge rock that puts me off.


----------



## LeilaChan

Venice said:


> Thanks for letting me know!
> I didn't know when it was :/



I can get you a torchic level 1 if you'd like:3


----------



## bloomwaker

SockHead said:


> i actually love diancie's design so much



So do I! I thought the rock would bother me, but honestly, Pokemon have had stranger appearances than this. I think it's kinda cute.


----------



## Alienfish

Yay, so I recently bought an old Ruby copy. Dayum, nice pokemon but dried battery. Might switch it if I had some smaller tweezers. >>


----------



## Zeiro

I want Greninja's shiny form to be an alternate color for Smash Bros.


----------



## Nerd House

lynncrossing said:


> but honestly, Pokemon have had stranger appearances than this.




Yeah...


----------



## radical6

i spent a day breeding for medicham and for some reason i thought mienfoo evolved into medicham so here i am sitting trying to find out why this thing wouldnt learn ice punch until i googled mienfoo and God dammnit

mienfoo looks like it would evolve into medicham ok.......


----------



## Hyoshido

Reizo said:


> I want Greninja's shiny form to be an alternate color for Smash Bros.


Most likely will, They've done that for Pikachu and Lucario, Surprisingly they didn't do it for Charizard in Brawl, I'm sure they did it for Squirtle and Ivysuar though.


----------



## Nerd House

Trying to put together an all-Electric battle team, since Electric is my favorite type.

So far this is what I got:

Eelektross
Manectric
Electivire
Jolteon
Ampharos
Luxray


Any suggestions?
What moves would you guys suggest as well?

Trying to figure out this competitive battling thing. All these weird terms like Wall, etc. Someone care to explain it to me?


----------



## Hyoshido

I'll need some help later, I'm planning on getting a Smeargle later and I'll want him to learn King's Shield.

So when I get him, Would anyone with an Aegislash be willing to help me out?
Seems that won't work, Just checked he can't learn moves by Wi-Fi battles ._.

E4, Here I come ;-;


----------



## KarlaKGB

Hyogo said:


> I'll need some help later, I'm planning on getting a Smeargle later and I'll want him to learn King's Shield.
> 
> So when I get him, Would anyone with an Aegislash be willing to help me out?
> Seems that won't work, Just checked he can't learn moves by Wi-Fi battles ._.
> 
> E4, Here I come ;-;



You could always find a doubles/triple battle with your own Aegislash too


----------



## Hyoshido

Naw, I risked it with the E4, Took a few tries but I got it eventually.

All I can say is, Smeargle is annoying, annoying for the Opponent that is.


----------



## puppy

http://replay.pokemonshowdown.com/ou-110216010

i played so badly around this guy's team at first but i pulled though at the end when i chose not to mega evolve my venusaur to take advantage of the sun his charizard had put up and hit that lizard up with an HP rock. then when he sent in his mamoswine hoping for the easy ice shard kill i surprise mega evolved and hung on at 2%.... the playsss
this team that i threw together surprisingly works out


----------



## TheWonky

WOOOOOO, FINALLY COMPLETED THE NATIONAL POKEDEX AFTER LIKE 2 WEEKS!

I have all Pokemon in my PC in Pokedex order!!!!


----------



## Hyoshido

So I've just got a Powersave, Someone let me clone their 5IV+ Xerneas, Yveltal and Zygarde...Doesn't take much a guess to guess what I did.

Either way, I might offer a free Shiny service because of it, Because I'm coo'
I'd offer cloning but...It's so awks to do ._.


----------



## TheWonky

Hyogo said:


> So I've just got a Powersave, Someone let me clone their 5IV+ Xerneas, Yveltal and Zygarde...Doesn't take much a guess to guess what I did.
> 
> Either way, I might offer a free Shiny service because of it, Because I'm coo'
> I'd offer cloning but...It's so awks to do ._.



Amg, Please can you make me some kalos shinies? ;o


----------



## Hyoshido

If you've got them on you, I can.

Only if I could Generate them though :c


----------



## TheWonky

I've got on them on my game


----------



## Hyoshido

Sure, send me a PM and I'll help you out soon.


----------



## radical6

i want another pokemon ranger game ):


----------



## Javocado

if anyone would like to have a light-hearted battle VM me pls


----------



## puppy

tsundere said:


> i want another pokemon ranger game ):



this or a new mystery dungeon that has like all the pokemon....


----------



## Laurina

I feel like I've been spending my days sitting around and twiddling my thumbs now that I finished the National Pokedex on X last week. Friend just hatched me a shiny Vulpix after 400+ eggs, and turned it into a Ninetales. Excited to level her up to 100 and join her into my party. Leveling up my Pokemon to 100 is probably what I'll start doing and hunt for some shinies.
I also started Pokemon Black 2 over again. Thinking about buying HeartGold as well. 

I'd also like to try a Pokemon Ranger. I haven't played any of the games and I've heard really good things about it. I've also seen my nice play it and it looked like a lot of fun. I'll probably pick up a Pokemon Dungeon game too since it's been awhile since I've played one.


----------



## leepotato

I have a shiny Gardevoir I don't want, so it's for trade, offer other shinies; PM me.


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeah I'm gonna give this Shiny Flabebe away, Might raffle or Wonder trade it.


----------



## TheWonky

Or sell it for TBT..


----------



## mogyay

Hi, I'm not sure where to post this so hopefully here is fine! I'm new to anything online with pokemon & I'm not sure what I'm doing really. Want I really want is any kind of togepi and feebas. So I'm wondering what I would be expected to trade for these pokemon? Are they really rare or would I be able to obtain them quite easily?

 hope that makes sense


----------



## Hyoshido

Just generated 999 Sail Fossils, Gonna see if I can get a Shiny Amaura from them 



mogyay said:


> Hi, I'm not sure where to post this so hopefully here is fine! I'm new to anything online with pokemon & I'm not sure what I'm doing really. Want I really want is any kind of togepi and feebas. So I'm wondering what I would be expected to trade for these pokemon? Are they really rare or would I be able to obtain them quite easily?
> 
> hope that makes sense


There shouldn't be much of an issue :O You could always try the GTS but that might have people wanting stupid things for them "DARKRAI5TOGEPI, IT HAS 6IV's"

I'm sure someone on the forum can help you out c:


----------



## Ricardo

mogyay said:


> Hi, I'm not sure where to post this so hopefully here is fine! I'm new to anything online with pokemon & I'm not sure what I'm doing really. Want I really want is any kind of togepi and feebas. So I'm wondering what I would be expected to trade for these pokemon? Are they really rare or would I be able to obtain them quite easily?
> 
> hope that makes sense



I have plenty of 5IV Feebas and a few wonder trade Togepi that you can have. You can trade me "junk" pokemon like those in the forest. If you look elsewhere, people would ask for legendaries or shinies or 5-6IV pokemon. Pm me if you want to trade.


----------



## mogyay

Ricardo said:


> I have plenty of 5IV Feebas and a few wonder trade Togepi that you can have. You can trade me "junk" pokemon like those in the forest. If you look elsewhere, people would ask for legendaries or shinies or 5-6IV pokemon. Pm me if you want to trade.



Wow that's so kind of you! I'm afraid I don't have much, the only pokemon I have which isn't junk is my starter pokemon which I'm happy to give away but I'm sure it's probably got terrible stats. Anyway, thank you! I'm currently out but I'll pm when I'm back! Also I'd happily give you TBT bells as well, I only have 380 though


----------



## Ricardo

mogyay said:


> Wow that's so kind of you! I'm afraid I don't have much, the only pokemon I have which isn't junk is my starter pokemon which I'm happy to give away but I'm sure it's probably got terrible stats. Anyway, thank you! I'm currently out but I'll pm when I'm back! Also I'd happily give you TBT bells as well, I only have 380 though



It's not necessary. I rather giveaway these pkmn for no charge or bonus since I have several of them . Any random pkmn will do


----------



## Sawyer2030

Is this a good score? C:



Why are you upside down? ;n; in case you can't see I got 6,494 points!


----------



## Senpai

Sawyer2030 said:


> Is this a good score? C:
> View attachment 42859
> 
> Why are you upside down? ;n; in case you can't see I got 6,494 points!


Yes it is a good score  If you get 7 stars in the battle institute then you must be really good at it  I can never win because of the HAX. The struggle is real lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I gotta admit, I'm getting back into Pokemon now. As well as ACNL. I finally have a use for my 3DS again that's not a Zelda or DS Game. xP


----------



## Zura

If you turned a Kalos Pokemon shiny would it still have the pentagon?


----------



## Ricardo

Vaati said:


> If you turned a Kalos Pokemon shiny would it still have the pentagon?



Yes


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

What is the best and worst nature/s for Sylveon and Umbreon? Sorry I am not so good at the whole nature thing.


----------



## Javocado

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> What is the best and worst nature/s for Sylveon and Umbreon? Sorry I am not so good at the whole nature thing.



Just go on google and type in Umbreon or Sylveon moveset.
Usually the first 5 or so results will help you tremendously with the natures, EV Spread, moves, etc.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> Just go on google and type in Umbreon or Sylveon moveset.
> Usually the first 5 or so results will help you tremendously with the natures, EV Spread, moves, etc.


Yeah did that but so many different opinions. I'm guessing I am going to try modest, but I want to see what the people on tbt think.


----------



## Javocado

An Umbreon works best I think when it's super bulked up in defenses and can toxic stall.
I've never really battled a Sylveon, but I know it's defense sucks so you'd want to bulk that up.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> An Umbreon works best I think when it's super bulked up in defenses and can toxic stall.
> I've never really battled a Sylveon, but I know it's defense sucks so you'd want to bulk that up.


Sorry I meant modest to Sylveon and yeah it does suck. I have a shiny Eevee and I want to evolve it to Umbreon but its adamant but I bet its better than evolving it into a Sylveon.... I'm not sure.

So either calm or modest for Sylveon? Again not sure. Too bad I only have a modest Japanese Eevee to breed to get a shiny closer. Well all my others are no where near level 100 to breed...Too lazy to level one up.


----------



## Hyoshido

So yeh, I've been breeding Dedennes and got a 5IV (31/xx/31/31/31/31) with Timid & Cheek Pouch.

Might use im' in my team :>


----------



## Senpai

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Sorry I meant modest to Sylveon and yeah it does suck. I have a shiny Eevee and I want to evolve it to Umbreon but its adamant but I bet its better than evolving it into a Sylveon.... I'm not sure.
> 
> So either calm or modest for Sylveon? Again not sure. Too bad I only have a modest Japanese Eevee to breed to get a shiny closer. Well all my others are no where near level 100 to breed...Too lazy to level one up.


Sylveon has high Special Attack, Special Defense and HP. If you want an offensive bulky Sylveon go with modest and raise its Special Attack and Defense. If you want more of a defensive stalling Sylveon go with Calm and raise its Special Defense and Hp.
Umbreon isn't really offensive, but has high stats in both of the defenses and hp. Use the calm or bold nature (depending if you want higher Defense or Special Defense). Raise both EVs of the defenses or pick one defense and raise the hp. Hope this helped


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Senpai said:


> Sylveon has high Special Attack, Special Defense and HP. If you want an offensive bulky Sylveon go with modest and raise its Special Attack and Defense. If you want more of a defensive stalling Sylveon go with Calm and raise its Special Defense and Hp.
> Umbreon isn't really offensive, but has high stats in both of the defenses and hp. Use the calm or bold nature (depending if you want higher Defense or Special Defense). Raise both EVs of the defenses or pick one defense and raise the hp. Hope this helped


Thanks!


----------



## Glaceon2000

I was wondering what other two pokemon I should put on my team. Also how my move sets/items are. I won't replace any of the pokemon I have now. I'd love some advice, thanks! Here's my planned team:

Glaceon 
EVs 225spa/225spe/4hp
Item: ???
Ability: Snow Cloak
Moves:
Ice Beam
Blizzard 
Shadow Ball
???

Flygon
EVs 225atk/225spe/4hp
Item: ???
Ability: Levitate
Moves:
Earthquake 
Rock Slide 
Dragon Claw
??? (I think I had something here but I forget.)

Charizard Y
EVs 225spa/225spe/4hp
Item: Charizardite Y
Ability: Drought
Moves:
Flamethrower 
Solar Beam
Dragon Pulse
Focus Blast

Gardevoir
EVs 225spa/225spe/4hp
Item: ???
Ability: Synchronize
Moves: 
Psychic 
Shadow Ball
Moonblast 
???


I would like help with my two other pokemon and what I should put in the ??? spots. Thanks!


----------



## Hyoshido

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thanks!


You could also go for a Bold Natured Sylveon and do this (Like mine)

Sylveon
Nature: Bold
Ability: Pixelate (Way too OP, lel)
IV Spread: 31/30/31/30/31/30
EV Spread: 252 HP / 252 Defense / 6 Special Attack

Moves:
Hyper Voice (Hits Multiple Pokemon + 30% Stronger and Fairy typed due to Pixelate)
Hidden Power (Fire type due to IV's) Vends off Steel weakness and stuff like Venusaur
Calm Mind (Boost Special Attack & Defense)
Wish (Only healing move Eevee & stuff can learn zzz)

It's pretty useful in general, Gets the job done and such.


----------



## Hyoshido

Do you guys find it hard to get invited to Multi-Battles? I find it really difficult, They're my favorite since I like to work with an Ally to beat others :U

Although I don't think I'd want to use my Mega Medicham, It's unbelievably overpowered ._.


----------



## puppy

Hyogo said:


> Do you guys find it hard to get invited to Multi-Battles? I find it really difficult, They're my favorite since I like to work with an Ally to beat others :U
> 
> Although I don't think I'd want to use my Mega Medicham, It's unbelievably overpowered ._.


i've never been in a multi-battle before, but i would like to
ive also been wanting to try a free-for-all, which is a multi battle without teams


----------



## Hyoshido

Would be good if people fancied doing Multi battles on here. ;3;


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Hyogo said:


> Do you guys find it hard to get invited to Multi-Battles? I find it really difficult, They're my favorite since I like to work with an Ally to beat others :U
> 
> Although I don't think I'd want to use my Mega Medicham, It's unbelievably overpowered ._.



Love Multi-Battles. xD
They are so much fun!
It's hard to find them tho. :/
Been in some with my best friend Tali. <3
We were paired against each other the first time so wouldn't attack each other. xD
I need to start playing Pokemon again. ;w;
The last time I played I was going to start hunting for a shiny Froakie.
Shiny Greninja looks really cool! <3
After my last shiny hunt I wanted to take a break, took over 4,000 eggs for my shiny Vulpix. x.x


----------



## TaliZorah

Darklover said:


> Love Multi-Battles. xD
> They are so much fun!
> It's hard to find them tho. :/
> Been in some with my best friend Tail. <3
> We were paired against each other the first time so wouldn't attack each other. xD
> I need to start playing Pokemon again. ;w;
> The last time I played I was going to start hunting for a shiny Froakie.
> Shiny Greninja looks really cool! <3
> After my last shiny hunt I wanted to take a break, took over 4,000 eggs for my shiny Vulpix. x.x



I love multi-battles. They're about the only damn battle I'll do anymore.


----------



## Akari_Clarity

TaliZorah said:


> I love multi-battles. They're about the only damn battle I'll do anymore.



Tali <3
We should do some again soon. xD


----------



## TaliZorah

Darklover said:


> Tali <3
> We should do some again soon. xD



Yooooo I gotta train my team more.
Stupid AC and it's addictiveness.


----------



## Thunder

TaliZorah said:


> I love multi-battles. They're about the only damn battle I'll do anymore.



^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used to play a lot of multibattle with a small group of friends, it was a lot of fun since we were all around the same skill level, so it never wound up as one-sided.

There was also the time I was in a multibattle with Justin's Pancham, it was just as entertaining if I'm being honest.


----------



## Hyoshido

Should we set up some Multi-Battles sometime? I think it'd be hella fun.


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Hyogo said:


> Should we set up some Multi-Battles sometime? I think it'd be hella fun.



Sounds like fun! ^w^


----------



## Pixlplume

Check this out ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Etinceru said:


> Check this out ladies and gentlemen.



That has just made my day. 
I can't wait! >w<


----------



## TheWonky

AESYUTJHGAESWREHR, CAN T ETYPE IM SO EXXCITED AMG WHAT ARE YOU DOING NINTENDO WHY YOU SNEAKYY EPOPLE AMG


----------



## Hyoshido

Bur srsly, Anyone fancy doing some Multi-Battles soon?

I'm like free for the next couple of hours so yeah.


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Hyogo said:


> Bur srsly, Anyone fancy doing some Multi-Battles soon?
> 
> I'm like free for the next couple of hours so yeah.



I would love to but I have to go to work now. ;w;


----------



## Prof Gallows

[size=-5]trumpets play in the distance[/size]

It's happening.




Spoiler: So.. i herd somting



do u leik tis


----------



## TheWonky

i want battle, cri


----------



## Hyoshido

I've got a hellava time for breeding today, Chain Breeding is going to suck and that Chingling doesn't wanna breed with Ditto...


----------



## Mayor TB

HOENN REMAKES CONFIRMED (VIBRATES EXCITEDLY)


----------



## poliwag0

?!?!??!??!!?!???!!????!
WHAT 
WHYYYYYYY

I want to play it because I never played gen 3 but WTF??!?!?!? It's still compatible with the other games! Are we going to get diamond and pearl remakes in a few years? This.. WTF???
It's like they're ONLY remaking it because they remade the other games! This is dumb! At this rate soon we're going to literally only have remakes! Wait, does this mean they're going to remake firered/leafgreen because they're slightly old too? 
I get that other series remake games, but they don't remake EVERY SINGLE GAME IN THE MAIN SERIES ten years after they come out! This doesn't make sense!

I literally don't believe this.


----------



## Prof Gallows

poliwag0 said:


> -snip-



Nintendo/Game Freak have been pushing out Pokemon games lately like crazy. If they were going to do a remake they would have to do Gen 3 since that's where they're up to now. We already have gen 1 and 2 remakes. And I seriously doubt they're going to push out another full and brand new game, that'd be ridiculous.

If anything I wish they'd spend more time on these games instead of just pushing them out.


----------



## Mayor TB

poliwag0 said:


> ?!?!??!??!!?!???!!????!
> WHAT
> WHYYYYYYY
> 
> I want to play it because I never played gen 3 but WTF??!?!?!? It's still compatible with the other games! Are we going to get diamond and pearl remakes in a few years? This.. WTF???
> It's like they're ONLY remaking it because they remade the other games! This is dumb! At this rate soon we're going to literally only have remakes! Wait, does this mean they're going to remake firered/leafgreen because they're slightly old too?
> I get that other series remake games, but they don't remake EVERY SINGLE GAME IN THE MAIN SERIES ten years after they come out! This doesn't make sense!
> 
> I literally don't believe this.



holy **** calm the **** down


----------



## poliwag0

Mayor TB said:


> holy **** calm the **** down



I'm just so confused right now?!?!????!?!?!?!??!??!??


----------



## RayOfHope

I'm sure they'll stop at Gen4... People have practically been begging for Hoenn remakes so this isn't a huge surprise, but after that I can't imagine why they'd remake DPPt or any of the games following it.


----------



## Cadbberry

Question: Is a shiny Japanese machop worth a shiny Bulbasaur?


----------



## Hyoshido

If YOU think it's worth it, go for it. Lol.


----------



## Chromie

Cadbberry said:


> Question: Is a shiny Japanese machop worth a shiny Bulbasaur?



Nope but I think shiny Machamp is just ugly. 


FYI I have a bunch of Adamant No Guard Machamp with Fire Punch, Thunder Punch, Ice Punch and Bullet Punch if you're interested.


----------



## RhinoK

poliwag0 said:


> I'm just so confused right now?!?!????!?!?!?!??!??!??



you're really uh aggressive
they're video games
I have no idea what you were saying


----------



## aetherene

I think Hoenn deserves a remake. Mostly because it is the only generation that was not remade yet for the DS or 3DS.

Red/Blue/Yellow should not be remade again though. We all know the story and how it goes, so it'd be moot to have it remade again so it can be on the 3DS. I'll only be on board for another remake if they let you travel to other regions and not just stick around in Kanto.


----------



## Hyoshido

Uhm, It was confirmed yesterday, There's a Hoenn remake coming out in November this year lol.

Heck, there's even a thread for it.


----------



## Bubble Pop

aetherene said:


> Red/Blue/Yellow should not be remade again though. We all know the story and how it goes, so it'd be moot to have it remade again so it can be on the 3DS. I'll only be on board for another remake if they let you travel to other regions and not just stick around in Kanto.



While this is true of course, I would still buy a remake (of a remake) of the originals. I'm so curious to see the world of Kanto we all know and love in the new fully 3D graphics style. In my ideal world they would've bundled the first 3 together as one (very long...) game, but obviously that will never happen.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Second gen was long enough with two regions, don't make me collect 24 badges and fight Lance, Blue and Steven.


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Anyone want to Multi-Battle with Tali and I for fun?


----------



## TaliZorah

Darklover said:


> Anyone want to Multi-Battle with Tali and I for fun?



That. ^


----------



## Hyoshido

Only if it were earlier <_>


----------



## Roknar

Perhaps I'm alone in this sentiment, but as far as I'm concerned, any Pokemon remake is a welcome remake. I'm very excited for these games, and any further remakes/new games that are released.


----------



## Hyoshido

Anyone wanna Multi with me quickly? we need one more person.
Would prefer if you're into semi/competitive battling.

Like seriously, I don't wanna invite some random passerby.

Never mind >_>


----------



## puppy

oh man i miss all the multi battles


----------



## TheWonky

I WANNA MULTI BATTLE:C


----------



## Hyoshido

I want to aswell but it's like nobody ever wants to when I'm awake zzzz


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Why is it so hard to find people to Multi-Battle. ;w;


----------



## Thunder

I think we just need to do a better job of being on at the same time, lol


----------



## Hyoshido

Guys, Multi-battle, ASAP.


----------



## TheWonky

Im up for it.


----------



## Hyoshido

If we had more people, it'd be hella fuuuuuun.

C'mon guys, get yer gears on and join in.


----------



## Nerd House

Pokemon X/Y? I'm down. Never done it before though.


----------



## Hyoshido

Literally just a 2 on 2 battle, Each person gets 3 Pokemon each, Pretty much just like a Double Battle.


----------



## Nerd House

Hyogo said:


> Literally just a 2 on 2 battle, Each person gets 3 Pokemon each, Pretty much just like a Double Battle.



Like I said, I'm down. Actually in-game right now. Do we all need to add each other to do it? Is it Battle Box Pokemon or Party Pokemon, or choose between the two? Need to know to get my Pokemon out and ready of needed.

Going to assume no restrictions?


----------



## Hyoshido

I'd just need to add the three people.
We need one more but I have to get a trade done first for a friend before I add peeps.

EDIT: 
Pokemon in your Party, Battle Box Pokes is for stuff like Battle Maison.

Nah, Normal rules lol, Not everyone has full level 100 teams


----------



## Nerd House

Well, PM me when everything is setup and ready. I'm free all day, and I have my TBT account setup to email me when I get a PM, so my phone will go off when I get the email.


----------



## Nerd House

EDIT: Browser *****ed and double posted. My apologies.


----------



## Hyoshido

S'alright.

Anyone else? I mean, I can try to invite Lita if not.


----------



## Nerd House

Added:

Hyogo
TheWonky
Darklover


----------



## TheWonky

just coming in game! :]


----------



## Hyoshido

Well I left Lita a message, She'll probably join with us o3o


----------



## Nerd House

Online and ready.


----------



## TheWonky

Mike, ill  get eelektross, #flamethrower

- - - Post Merge - - -

da**** sheer cold hax x.x

- - - Post Merge - - -

You win cause ur getting all the uax! D:


----------



## Hyoshido

*sigh* Dunno why I play with people I don't know.


----------



## Nerd House

gg wp!



Hyogo said:


> *sigh* Dunno why I play with people I don't know.



You win some, you lose some. Good battle!


----------



## TheWonky

Hyogo said:


> *sigh* Dunno why I play with people I don't know.



why? ;0

- - - Post Merge - - -

P.s GG lita and Hyogi


----------



## Nerd House

I think it was me and Lita VS Hyogo and Wonky? If I read the teams right.


----------



## TheWonky

I thought it was lita and hyogo vs us.


----------



## Hyoshido

Blah who cares, they just wanted me dead.


----------



## Aizu

Lol sorry guys!


----------



## Hyoshido

Well atleast there was no ****ing Kangaskahns.


----------



## Nerd House

Hyogo said:


> Blah who cares, they just wanted me dead.



Well, it was a battle xD



Hyogo said:


> Well atleast there was no ****ing Kangaskahns.



I had a Spiritomb I debated on using.


----------



## Hyoshido

OVERLY dead then, Never seen such Critical hax in my lifeeeee.


----------



## Aizu

Oh god, don't get me started on Kangaskahns 
...and Dark Void users...


----------



## TheWonky

Wait, was I with Hyogo? Whoever had that Lapras hax. Just sayin.


----------



## Aizu

That was my Lapras ＞_＜


----------



## Hyoshido

Yes, I had the x4 Special Attack/Def & Speed Venomoth who got wrecked.

Poor fella, I worked for those buffs ._.


----------



## Nerd House

TheWonky said:


> Wait, was I with Hyogo? Whoever had that Lapras hax. Just sayin.



It was Lita.

Also: Sheer Cold is a one-hit KO if it connects. Similar to Fissure, Guillotine, and Horn Drill.

These moves are often combined with Lock-On or Mind Reader to ensure it hits. Articuno can learn Mind Reader and Sheer Cold; in Generation II, Poliwrath can have Fissure and Mind Reader if it is taught Fissure in a Generation I game and traded over; and Smeargle can have any combination of the two types of move using Sketch. Lapras can learn the most one-hit KO moves of any Pok?mon (excluding Smeargle), being able to learn Sheer Cold, Fissure, and Horn Drill.


----------



## TheWonky

My Aegislash got sheer cold hacked so yuh.


----------



## Hyoshido

Gah, Rematch? I changed my team slightly.


----------



## Aizu

My Lapras also had Horn Drill, I use Telekinesis for 100% accuracy too in doubles （＾ν＾）


----------



## Nerd House

I'm down for a rematch.


----------



## Aizu

I'll rematch! Without lapras...


----------



## Hyoshido

I just don't like losing to luck on a 2on1 fight ;-;
Pardon my childishness uwu


----------



## Nerd House

It appears I got left out this time?


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm just as confused Adol ._. Dunno why you were left out D:


----------



## TheWonky

I sent you three an invite, hyogi and lita replied but you didnt..


----------



## Nerd House

TheWonky said:


> I sent you three an invite, hyogi and lita replied but you didnt..



Might have been when I was using to PC to pull 2 Pokemon out. No one said we were starting or anything, it just happened. It's ok though.

So it's a 2 on 1 match now? xD


----------



## TheWonky

No, we are battling Juan ;o, I s'pose we can play again if Hyo and Lita are up for it.


----------



## Aizu

I can go again! Btw, I love that Meowstic


----------



## Hyoshido

Meowstic is my bby ofcourse uwu


----------



## TheWonky

I swear lita's team always gets status hacks \[._.]/


----------



## Hyoshido

Lita, I'm really hating your Ally ._.


----------



## TheWonky

Erm, if you hadnt internet crashed we wouldve won :c


----------



## Aizu

I'm sorry! I don't even know who it is ＞_＜

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway, semi-good game


----------



## Nerd House

Online and ready.


----------



## Aizu

Same, if guys want to go again （＾ν＾）


----------



## TheWonky

Damn, im ****e. I didnt know magic bounce worked on rocks :/


----------



## Hyoshido

Works on any Status move if I recall.


----------



## Aizu

TheWonky said:


> Damn, im ****e. I didnt know magic bounce worked on rocks :/



It's even better with dark void...


----------



## TheWonky

Damn, I suck.


----------



## Nerd House

Flamethrower from my Eelektross would have messed up that Venomoth if Sludge Bomb hadn't killed it ; ;

Haha, gg.


----------



## Hyoshido

Man I feel Overpowered with a +6...stuff Venomoth .-.


----------



## TheWonky

xD Rofl


----------



## Hyoshido

Lita stop freezing my Meowstic ;;


----------



## TheWonky

xD RoflIce hax on meowstic AGAIN

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gg


----------



## Hyoshido

Swap teams? :U


----------



## Aizu

GG you guys, Poor Frozen Meowstic though


----------



## Hyoshido

I won't use my Venomoth next time, that was so OP of me ;-;


----------



## Aizu

That Venoshock is so defensive!  Doesn't help that mine are mostly water based though


----------



## Hyoshido

My DS is on red so I'mma let it charge abit ._.


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Awww I missed the multi battles. :/
I blame work. >.>


----------



## Hyoshido

Might do some soon but I have to do some EV training later, gonna include a Female Meowstic and Carbink on my team.
...Just need someone to breed me that Carbink though ;3;

Also Lita, If we're allies, Use charm on my Female Meowstic~ The Special Attack buffs would really do me good >:3


----------



## Aizu

Hyogo said:


> Might do some soon but I have to do some EV training later, gonna include a Female Meowstic and Carbink on my team.
> ...Just need someone to breed me that Carbink though ;3;
> 
> Also Lita, If we're allies, Use charm on my Female Meowstic~ The Special Attack buffs would really do me good >:3



But I though Charm de buffed Attack?


----------



## Hyoshido

It does, but Competitive will make use of that and boost my Special Attack o3o


----------



## Aizu

Hyogo said:


> It does, but Competitive will make use of that and boost my Special Attack o3o



Ahh, I see your tactics...


----------



## Hyoshido

Lita_Chan said:


> Ahh, I see your tactics...


:> I do it alot on my Gastrodon in Doubles, I'll bring my Greninja in and use Water attacks on it. And since my Gastrodon has Storm drain, His Special attack goes up ;3;


----------



## Aizu

I see now, I'm not that into competitive battling, I'm more of a Pok?mon breeder, I only recently started to breed for competitive Pok?mon.


----------



## TheWonky

^ Me too.


----------



## Aizu

Au first I was like, what? IVs, EVs, Masuda Method? It's only a game, I can't handle this! But now, thankfully I understand now.


----------



## Hyoshido

Anyone fancy a Multi-Battle now? .-.


----------



## puppy

Hyogo said:


> Anyone fancy a Multi-Battle now? .-.


meee i do


----------



## Thunder

I might play in a little if you guys still need someone.


----------



## Hyoshido

I call Thunder on my team B)

Lol, If that's the case, we just need one more :>


----------



## Thunder

Trust me at your own peril. I'm like, intermediate at best, lol.


----------



## Hyoshido

But that makes it more fun!
Besides, Puppy's probably gonna use all the OU stuff <u<

Oooooi Lita, wanna kick my butt again? :U


----------



## Aizu

Sure! Be my guest


----------



## puppy

Hyogo said:


> But that makes it more fun!
> Besides, Puppy's probably gonna use all the OU stuff <u<


most of the time i use UU stuff in OU haha
ive just thrown a bunch of random pokemon together for now


----------



## Hyoshido

So ye, You in Thunder? I have you added so I'd have to re-connect to see your Trainer lel.



puppy said:


> most of the time i use UU stuff in OU haha
> ive just thrown a bunch of random pokemon together for now


Good, I've already been harassed by a Talonflame earlier ._.


----------



## Thunder

Sure, I'll be in the IRC too if you guys want quicker communication.


----------



## Hyoshido

I guess it'd make sense.

Off to the IRC peeps!


----------



## Aizu

But it doesn't support tablet 。・??・(＞_＜)・??・。


----------



## Hyoshido

D8 Well I'll invite you in a minute.


----------



## Aizu

Haha, okay then （≧∇≦）


----------



## Hyoshido

Lita get off chat you silly goose :c


----------



## Thunder

Lita_Chan said:


> But it doesn't support tablet 。・??・(＞_＜)・??・。



If you're willing to put up with the hassle, I think there might be some free apps for that.

If not I totally understand because it's a pain in the ass sometimes, lol


----------



## Aizu

God little sisters! Sorry!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> If you're willing to put up with the hassle, I think there might be some free apps for that.
> 
> If not I totally understand because it's a pain in the ass sometimes, lol



I'll find one, or drag the laptop out of hibernation


----------



## Hyoshido

God my Internet hates me ._.

One more try zzzz

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah, I'm gonna have to put it off for now, Father of mine is abusing the connection.

I can try again in about half an hour, sorry ;-;


----------



## Thunder

Those first three matches had me on edge.


----------



## Aizu

Good Semi-Game though guys!


----------



## Hyoshido

I'll be online in about 5 minutes to try again, apologies on my bad net tho.


----------



## Aizu

I really sorry, but I can't play. There's a nine year old kid on there that keeps on bugging me, I'm sorry 
（；＿；）


----------



## Hyoshido

Ah x_x

Guess I'll just have to try and find a passerby or something idk.


----------



## Thunder

Lita_Chan said:


> I really sorry, but I can't play. There's a nine year old kid on there that keeps on bugging me, I'm sorry
> （；＿；）



I know that feeling.


----------



## Hyoshido

Anyone else fancy playing with me, Thunder and Puppy (If they stop being busy!)

Finding a good passerby is hard ._.


----------



## Thunder

Ahahahahaaaa... ****.

That could've gone much better.


----------



## Hyoshido

Oh god, Volcarona = 2stronk

They didn't like you too much Thunder! D:


----------



## Thunder

That's an understatement, lol. But at least it gave you some time to set up with Volcarona, almost didn't think we were gonna pull it off.

Definitely should've picked my team a little better, left too big of a weakness to fairies.


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeah, Fairies can be so bothersome :?

But eyy, We should team up more often! Hopefully more are willing to Multi tomorrow Dx


----------



## Thunder

Yeah, we'll have to try again some other time.


----------



## Hyoshido

Welp, I just kicked a guys ass with just my Meowstics.

He had a full team of Legendaries, idk if to be proud or not, lol.
I'll post the vidya when I wake up :V


----------



## Akari_Clarity

I'm free to battle now. ^^


----------



## Nerd House

I could do a 1v1 now I suppose.


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Adol the Red said:


> I could do a 1v1 now I suppose.



Double battle for fun? :3


----------



## In_The_Tardis

*Pokèmon!*

Is it bad that my brother got me Pok?mon X and I have been playing for 6 hours straight, eating no food, drinking very little water, and taking only 2 bathroom breaks. And I also started watching Pok?mon: Indigo League. And now I am obsessed with it! Also I used to play Animal Crossing everyday and I haven't played it in 4 days because I have been playing Pok?mon..


----------



## hemming1996

Yes, it is bad. Take a break or something, go out and eat. Just put the console down. 
Or, if you cant do that just wait until the power runs out  (i do that a lot tbh) but after don't charge it while you're playing why would you do that in the first place. at least it helps you take a break


----------



## Capella

Nah new games are fun ;3;


----------



## Aizu

Anybody for a game? It's a little lonely here （ ｉ _ ｉ ）


----------



## Hyoshido

^ along with Lita, Anyone fancy a Multi-Battle or something? .3.

Also Lita, I hope that you're getting that Carbink for yourself :U


----------



## Aizu

Oh btw, I got you a HA Carbink, just need to breed it to get relaxed one now


----------



## Hyoshido

:x I already have one, Someone bred me a Sturdy Relaxed Carbink with the specific IV spread I was after xD


----------



## Aizu

Dang （−＿−；）suppose I'll keep it a try to get it to be competitive quality


----------



## Hyoshido

Sorry :c! My friend offered to do it for me and she did ;3; try and aim for one with an IV spread like this :> (31/xx/31/31/31/0)

The lack of speed is important for a Trick room set o:
Also mine's gonna be purely for stalling :3


----------



## TheWonky

I will multi battle in lie 30 minutes, im going to have a bath first.


----------



## Aizu

I'll try! Can't say I'd like to battle that Carbink, don't really use Fairys anymore too many aegislashs about and those pesky steel wing Charizards!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I just watched the first movie, the slapping Pikachus still make me cry though


----------



## Hyoshido

I'll have to jump in the shower after I help someone with some Powersave related stuff, I shouldn't be too long .-.


----------



## Hyoshido

Right, I'm up if anyone wants to Multi.


----------



## Boidoh

I have a question. When people say stuff like 5IV and 6IV, it means that the IV's are the same? Like attack, defense, ,speed, special attack, special defence are all the same number for 6IV?

Because I have 3 Phiones with the same stats for all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a question. When people say stuff like 5IV and 6IV, it means that the IV's are the same? Like attack, defense, ,speed, special attack, special defence are all the same number for 6IV?

Because I have 3 Phiones with the same stats for all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a question. When people say stuff like 5IV and 6IV, it means that the IV's are the same? Like attack, defense, ,speed, special attack, special defence are all the same number for 6IV?

Because I have 3 Phiones with the same stats for all.


----------



## TheWonky

Google it, its some hidden stats or something which are on pokemon and thn you can breed IVs onto them.


----------



## Hyoshido

Naw, IV's are "Individual Stats" and when people mean 5 or 6 IV's, It means each type of stat has the maximum it can get (In this case, 31 on each)

So if someone says "I have a 5IV Modest Oddish!" They most likely refer to one with a perfect IV spread such as: 31/xx/31/31/31/31
XX meaning that stat doesn't matter (Physical Attack in that case), It can be anything, If that's perfect too, that's a 6IV Pokemon you have there.

Although IV's generally mean when they're level 100, they have an extra 31 points added to their stats (AKA, A pokemon with say 350 HP with no HP IV's, If they have perfect HP IV's, they will have 381 instead.)


----------



## Aizu

I'm up for a multi if anyone wants to join?


----------



## Hyoshido

I want to so badly ;3; But I'm waiting for my friend to get on so I can give her some BP items she needs.


----------



## Jake

idk if this was ever posted but heres a viedo of shiny hoopa and volcanin, as well as showing off four new attacks (apparently the last two belong to zyguard) also there is apparently an attack called holding hands but i havent found anythin yet






but yeah idk if these have been posted or not so ye


----------



## Jake

pokemon art academy getting localized;

Pok?mon Art Academy, is to come out in Europe on July 4th 2014 and to Australia on July 5th 2014. This game is a combination of Pok?mon and Art Academy and teaches you to draw using various Pok?mon examples. It is coming to Japan on June 19th 2014, but no North American release has been confirmed at this time. We'll bring more as it comes


----------



## Cadbberry

Jake. said:


> pokemon art academy getting localized;
> 
> Pok?mon Art Academy, is to come out in Europe on July 4th 2014 and to Australia on July 5th 2014. This game is a combination of Pok?mon and Art Academy and teaches you to draw using various Pok?mon examples. It is coming to Japan on June 19th 2014, but no North American release has been confirmed at this time. We'll bring more as it comes


DARN IT AMERICA XD


----------



## Hyoshido

America gets wreck'd lel.


----------



## Jake

serebii lists murrica's release for it as autumn 2014


----------



## Hyoshido

So not as wreck'd then, Europe needs more releases like this though.


----------



## Jake

i wasnt planning on buying it but omg this box art is so cute


----------



## Zura

I love how all pokemon games are supposed to get discussed here, but Ruby and Sapphire get their own thread


----------



## Farobi

Vaati said:


> I love how all pokemon games are supposed to get discussed here, but Ruby and Sapphire get their own thread


*_Omega_ Ruby and _Alpha_ Sapphire


----------



## Jake

Serebii said:
			
		

> The next batch of CoroCoro information has been posted to Japanese forums and this batch showcases more information about a new game called The Band of Thieves & 1000 Pok?mon, This game is to be available on the 3DS eShop in Japan from June 5th and uses StreetPass to collect Pok?mon to battle thieves. These thieves are based upon the characters Riot and Marilyn from the upcoming movie, Diancie & The Cocoon of Destruction. It's available for a limited time only and is free. It also offers a special Pikachu for download.
> Winners of the battles against the Thieves are decided on numbers of Pokemon you have








(yn) this gets localized when the movie is near release here


----------



## Hyoshido

_"Special Pikachu for download"_
I assume another Japanese exclusive Pikachu for X & Y? I can smell another Powersave update soon then.


----------



## TheWonky

It for the 1000 thieves game...


----------



## Pearls

Jake. said:


> pokemon art academy getting localized;
> 
> Pok?mon Art Academy, is to come out in Europe on July 4th 2014 and to Australia on July 5th 2014. This game is a combination of Pok?mon and Art Academy and teaches you to draw using various Pok?mon examples. It is coming to Japan on June 19th 2014, but no North American release has been confirmed at this time. We'll bring more as it comes



Omg I'm buying this


----------



## Boidoh

Will that theives game ever come to NA?


----------



## oath2order

Hyogo said:


> _"Special Pikachu for download"_
> I assume another Japanese exclusive Pikachu for X & Y? I can smell another Powersave update soon then.



Ugh, another Pikachu


----------



## Aizu

They need another surfing Pikachu, Surf doesn't shown up when you transfer to X and Y


----------



## TheWonky

The pikachu isnt for X and Y.... it's for the 1000 thieves game... .-.


----------



## Hyoshido

From what I've seen, People have said it's for X & Y, Heck. Screw Attack's Hardnews have said that.


----------



## TheWonky

What would be the point in it being for X and Y


----------



## Hyoshido

Why not? Event Pokemon are always cool.

Hell, I've got an Event Banette that knows Cotton Guard.


----------



## TheWonky

A new event has been announced. Making its first appearance worldwide, the special Pok?Ball Pattern Vivillon is to be given at the Pok?mon Center in Paris from June 4th to June 21st. This Vivillon is Level 12 and comes with the moves Stun Spore, Gust, Light Screen and Struggle Bug. It is unknown if this event will make it out of France. Our Event Database has been updated with details of this event



- - - Post Merge - - -

^by serebii


----------



## Hyoshido

Wonder when the "Fancy" Pattern Vivillon comes out.


----------



## Hyoshido

From Serebii said:
			
		

> Pok?mon X & Y - Pikachu Distribution
> 
> A new event has been announced for Japan. On June 15th 2014, in 40 locations across Japan, a special Pikachu is to be distributed. This Pikachu is to tie in with the TV show, Pok?mon Get☆TV and will have its full details announced on the episode that is set to air on June 1st. We'll bring more details as they come


http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml

I told you it was for X & Y >:C


----------



## TheWonky

Doesn't specifically say  X and Y but ah well xD


----------



## Hyoshido

"Pok?mon X & Y - Pikachu Distribution"
*"Pok?mon X & Y"*

o sry.


----------



## TheWonky

Facepalm didnt see that hogi, clam down. :c


----------



## Aizu

Lol, that was too funny XD


----------



## TheWonky

O. I c.


----------



## Aizu

Btw, anyone wanna have a battle or anything?


----------



## Hyoshido

If you wanna, in like 30 mins or so.

Although my main team's more built for single battles x_x guess I'll spice it around a little around then.


----------



## In_The_Tardis

I'm at Shalour City and I have 3 gym badges. But... When I tried to go into th building that takes me to the beach Calem showed up and gave me Surf. I checked out the beach then logged off. When I came back on I tried to swim but the Surf button doesn't come up! Help! Does the beach take me somewhere? I also don't know where to go..


----------



## Hyoshido

._. Did you teach it to a Pokemon?


----------



## TheWonky

Lmfao omg lolol.


----------



## Aizu

Anyone up for a multi or something?


----------



## Hyoshido

I will be after this battle.


----------



## puppy

I can multi. I cant get  on irc tho because im on my kindle


----------



## Aizu

puppy said:


> I can multi. I cant get  on irc tho because im on my kindle



Same, I'm on iPad though ^_^


----------



## Hyoshido

Well that battle of mine went poorly, His whole team were Pokegenned Shinies <_> Not to mention an Energy Ball Galvantula, Goddamn I hate those beasts :l


----------



## Aizu

Hyogo said:


> Well that battle of mine went poorly, His whole team were Pokegenned Shinies <_> Not to mention an Energy Ball Galvantula, Goddamn I hate those beasts :l



My battle went fairly well my Magica Bounce Espeeon against two Darkrais, too funny


----------



## Hyoshido

I used Spikes on a Mega Absol without even thinking last night, I was so stupid <_>

I won that battle though, That person met their fate with Meowstic =u=


----------



## Aizu

Lol, I'm training my Meowstic, wanted it shiny, but just couldn't Masuda it, nope


----------



## Hyoshido

<_> I CAN make it Shiny but it's considered hackiiiiiing


----------



## Aizu

Power saves, correct? My friend did my original Espurrs, but I was scared of getting kicked out of the tournaments ＞_＜


----------



## Hyoshido

Mhm shamefully :c

Also Nobody wants to Multi? C'mon people D:
Lita is strong as bricks tho so ye

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Lita "lol yes I'm a ♀"

They askin' for pics? I stole your pics tho


----------



## Celes

Can I join the Multi Battle?
Though I'll probably suck, since my team just fails at anything other then Singles. xD


----------



## Hyoshido

My team is used for Singles too so you're not the only one, lel.
I'll add you, I'll be the one who hosts because I'm cool.

LITA GET OFF TRADING, WE GOT A CATCH.


----------



## Celes

Okie Dokie~


----------



## Aizu

Hyogo said:


> Mhm shamefully :c
> 
> Also Nobody wants to Multi? C'mon people D:
> Lita is strong as bricks tho so ye
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also Lita "lol yes I'm a ♀"
> 
> They askin' for pics? I stole your pics tho



WHAT PICS?! And okay, I'm off trading


----------



## Hyoshido

All the pics yo

Ey Rainbow, whats yer Trainer name? :U


----------



## Celes

Jenny :3


----------



## Hyoshido

Okay, Now that you're on, lets get starteeeeeed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

wat, who refused :C


----------



## Aizu

Okay, who canceled?


----------



## Celes

What the heck. Some random passerby challenged me to a battle. xD


----------



## Hyoshido

puppy y u do dis


----------



## Aizu

EpicRainbow said:


> What the heck. Some random passerby challenged me to a battle. xD



Oh gosh I hate when that happens


----------



## Hyoshido

Yay, post glitch


----------



## Aizu

EpicRainbow said:


> What the heck. Some random passerby challenged me to a battle. xD



Oh gosh I hate when that happens


----------



## Hyoshido

Puppy's the one refusing the battle zzz

ALSO THESE PASSERBYS FFS, I don't want to trade for your hacked legendaries eeeeee


----------



## Hyoshido

...Anyone else? because ffs, Why ask to play but NOT play?

I'm having so many post glitches it's unreal, get your stuff together TBT ._.


----------



## Celes

Noooo Dx


----------



## Celes

Challenge a random passerby? xD
TBT is so slow.


----------



## Aizu

Considering going to bed, these two girls are doing suicidal shoutouts on my friends list ＞_＜


----------



## Hyoshido

I don't wanna randomly invite someone...there's so many risks with Passerbys...

They're either Mexican with full uber tier teams, Japanese players with full Legendary teams or just know nothing about battling ._.



Lita_Chan said:


> Considering going to bed, these two girls are doing suicidal shoutouts on my friends list ＞_＜


Pokemon: Influencing suicide since the 90's.
Ignore em yo D:


----------



## Aizu

Hyogo said:


> I don't wanna randomly invite someone...there's so many risks with Passerbys...
> 
> They're either Mexican with full uber tier teams, Japanese players with full Legendary teams or just know nothing about battling ._.
> 
> 
> Pokemon: Influencing suicide since the 90's.
> Ignore em yo D:




Lol, this is so true! Wonder if they were listening to lavender town theme


----------



## Celes

Uh, check their link battle wins and the Pokemon in the heart next to their name? I don't know. ;.;


----------



## Hyoshido

Setting up Multi battles suck, especially if one's refusing zzz


----------



## Aizu

Yawn... Idk I might go to bed in a minute


----------



## Hyoshido

Goddammit people, we're only asking for a battle so one side can get wrek'd and you're making Lita sleepy.

Shame on you TBT!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah I'll probably just remove Puppy off my list later, it's not fair to keep people waiting and not even explain why.


----------



## Aizu

Lol, I never go to bed past midnight, pokemon is making exceptions XD


----------



## Celes

Its 7:00 PM for me x3.
Come on peopleeeee


----------



## Hyoshido

On a basis, I can make myself stay up till like 4am easily o_o


----------



## Aizu

Well that's it for me, I'm shattered XD 
~night guys!


----------



## Hyoshido

It's fine, can always try tomorrow.

Wanna just do a Single battle or something Rainbow? Even though I'll probably get squashed zzz


----------



## Celes

I sleep on regular-ish time. 11:30 PM about. And in weekends I wake up at like 7:00 AM and play my 3DS for 4 hours. 0.0


----------



## Hyoshido

Well? D:


----------



## Celes

Oops, the thread lagged a bit for me. Dx
But sure~


----------



## Hyoshido

Dem OU Pokemon D:


----------



## Celes

Ugh, stupid wifi error xc.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol, yep. xD
I'll probably fail this battle. Dx


----------



## Hyoshido

Nope, you've won.

Belly Drum Azumarril's just going to dominate my team -_-


----------



## Celes

But that physical Greninja though xD. That caught me off guard. You could probably google my Pokemon and get the sets I use. I'm so uncreative with movesets. x3


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeah uh :/

Physical Greninja's are so underrated u_u


----------



## Celes

Yeah, a lot of creative sets get people off guard. I'm trying to figure out a new team as of right now. Since my Pokemon have fail, lazy IV's and I'm sort of bored of this team Dx.


----------



## Hyoshido

Lazy IV's wouldn't of bashed my Greninja and Gastrodon so hard ._.


----------



## Celes

Nah, that was just the +6. And Greninja doesn't have good defenses anyways. All of my Pokemon have three-four perfect IV's.


----------



## Hyoshido

Well, I just won't get in the ring with another Azumarill user for future battles zzz


----------



## Aizu

Anybody up for a battle?


----------



## Hyoshido

ye but I suck in doubles with my current team ono


----------



## Aizu

Hyogo said:


> ye but I suck in doubles with my current team ono



Haha maybe I'll host a double later then


----------



## Hyoshido

Am I the only person who thinks Lavender town is soothing in the older games? Because they sorta messed it up in Heart Gold/Soul Silver D:


----------



## TheWonky

Ikr Hogi.


----------



## Aizu

Lavender town theme is only creepy on Espurr.net


----------



## TheWonky

Multi battle anyone?


----------



## Hyoshido

If I can get my darn friend off his game, I'll ask him to join us.


----------



## Mai_Chan

I will! I'll also get my sister (Lita) to come online （＾_＾）


----------



## Aizu

You guys still hosting a Multi? Wouldn't mind joining ^ - ^


----------



## TheWonky

I'll ne on in a minute, just finishing something on AC


----------



## Hyoshido

I guess I'll be around in a few, depends how fast my friend can get these Pokemon for me ._.


----------



## TheWonky

Im ready..


----------



## Aizu

Ready too, I'll just boot my ds up


----------



## Hyoshido

Eh you might aswell find someone else for a battle, my friend derped and she has to gen me these Pokemon again ._.


----------



## Aizu

TheWonky said:


> Im ready..



Wanna battle then? You managed to sweep my team last time （≧∇≦）


----------



## TheWonky

Ok, im on 'gain now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was just battling this person named Erin and she rage quit cause I was sweeping her.;_;


----------



## Aizu

Anybody up for a battle? Kinda bored right now ^ - ^


----------



## Hyoshido

Alright, I'm up for a Multi, gonna try to get my friend to join too.


----------



## Aizu

Just trying to have a final Gen 4 battle with my friends 。・??・(＞_＜)・??・。


----------



## Hyoshido

Well my friend is up for it, Anyone else fancy joining? :>


----------



## TheWonky

Ugh, I'm getting bored of Y :C


----------



## Hyoshido

I need to get something Animal Crossing related done first so I won't be too long.


----------



## Aizu

I think the wi-fi has officially been shut down, I can't get in the GTS or anything, alas good bye all previous generations!


----------



## Hyoshido

Baaaaw, r.i.p old gens.

Anyway, done with AC now if you guys wanna plaaaaay


----------



## Aizu

Oo I'll play!


----------



## Hyoshido

Well since Wonky's vanished...again ._.

Anyone else? zzz We need one more!


----------



## Aizu

Mai's coming to play so that's three!


----------



## Hyoshido

oic, What's her code and IGN so I can add her and stuff.


----------



## Aizu

It's 2681-1131-5943 and her IGN is Mai


----------



## Hyoshido

Cool beans, I'll force my buddy on now.

Aaaaand added her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Graaaaaaaah, His internet is acting dongs so gimmie a few minutes D:


----------



## Aizu

She added you too, btw she has about three Jirachis in her team ＞_＜


----------



## Hyoshido

._. FIRE TYPE INTENSIFIES.


----------



## Aizu

Lol, she nearly crys at Charizards XD


----------



## Hyoshido

huehuehue

Alright, we're ready now.


----------



## Aizu

I'm ready, Mai's just getting umm...sweeped by a Mega Blazikine


----------



## Hyoshido

dohohoho, I'll wait till she's done then x_x


----------



## Aizu

Mai's a loser, she forfeited ＞_＜ better than rage quit though, anyway where ready!


----------



## Hyoshido

Heh! Shame D:

Ahwell, let's gooo :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

...Really? Darkrai? She needs to be taught how to battle without relying on that.


----------



## Aizu

I know, she's not very competitive just a bunch of legends ＞_＜ I told her not to use it, but....


----------



## Hyoshido

Force it down her spineeeeeeeeeee.

Otherwise I'm already working on new team members for my gang ouo


----------



## Aizu

But that's mean! （≧∇≦） she does have another team which I bred for her to use in the UK Finals (took my freaking 6IV Sap Sipper Marill)


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeah me and my friend were debating if he should've used Giga Drain on your Azu XD
Ahwell, we derped that time haha ono

*However, New additions on my team are:*
-5IV (31/xx/31/31/31/31) Modest Blastoise w/ Rain Dish (Aura Sphere and Dragon Pulse as Eggmoves) OP Mega Blastoise tho B)
-5IV (31/31/31/xx/31/31) Jolly Serperior w/ Overgrow (Iron Tail and Mirror Coat as Eggmoves)
-5IV (31/31/31/xx/31/31) Adamant Blaziken w/ Speed Boost (Eggmoves don't matter though since I'm not using any)

I feel kinda bad for using Blaziken but I won't be using his Mega evolution so I sorta feel better using him.

*So now my team is:*
-Greninja
-Meowstic (M)
-Blastoise
-Serperior
-Blaziken
-Carbink


----------



## Aizu

And I just ordered the holy grail of Pok?mon cheating...hehe good bye Pok?dit （≧∇≦）

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah I'm also working on my team


----------



## Hyoshido

w0t, you buyin' a Powersave? Aceeeee


----------



## Aizu

Lol yeah, my Dad bought it me since I was all upset about the big Wi-Fi shutdown.
Now I can be like those cool kids on GameFAQs


----------



## Hyoshido

We're now British AND Powersave pals, friends fo' lifeeee

Never post Powersave stuff on Gamefaq's you'll never see the end of "can u clone my pokemon pls"


----------



## Aizu

Hyogo said:


> We're now British AND Powersave pals, friends fo' lifeeee
> 
> Never post Powersave stuff on Gamefaq's you'll never see the end of "can u clone my pokemon pls"



Yay! And thanks for the advice lol, I think I upset this kid because he was all like "I can get you any Pokemon shiny!" then I told him I was getting Powersaves think he felt like he wasn't special anymore (T ^ T)


----------



## Hyoshido

inb4 trying to impress you haha, Naw. I told someone who used to do it for me that I have a Powersave now and he was like "No more 5IV KB Pokemon from you then? ono"


----------



## Aizu

Haha, now I clone all the 6IV Dittos I like hehe! I also scared that this 9 year old kid is going to pester me for like millions of Shinies ＞_＜ oh well, purpose I shouldn't really advertise it ^ - ^


----------



## Hyoshido

Heh don't worry, my friend asks me to do Shinies for her but she gives me Pokegens in return huehuehue


----------



## Aizu

Lol, there's nothing wrong with pokegens! My team is pokegened as I copied the stats and natures from my team back in Diamond and Pearl (couldn't be bothered to complete Black 2), I just made them shiny.
It's even better then you trade pokegens for Kalos Shinies/ legends hehe...（＾∇＾）


----------



## Hyoshido

My friend refuses to fight me (the one who I was with yesterday in our battle) and it makes me sad yo.

I need to see if his team can live up to mineeee ;-; but he doesn't like to fight friends, as he says.


----------



## Aizu

Aww that's no fun! I fight my sister constantly, just take in a Mega Blazekin to sweep dem Jirachis, but idk it's kinda fun when you battle friends, rather than a passerby who just has a crap load of Darkrais


----------



## Nerd House

I just got a killer Articuno


----------



## Aizu

Adol the Red said:


> I just got a killer Articuno



Cool! 
btw,what makes it killer?


----------



## Hyoshido

(It gets killed alot, huehuehuehuehue)


----------



## Aizu

oh right...*face palm*


----------



## Hyoshido

We still need to battle solo like Lita, I will probably lose tho 8D

But all my pokes are KB Bred so they're full of love :>


----------



## Aizu

But I only do doubles ＞_＜ I'm poopy at singles, even worst at triples (･_･;


----------



## Hyoshido

Singles, Doubles, Whatever matters!


----------



## Hyoshido

Argh, This guy quit on me when I was sweeping his team with Carbink ;-;
I killed 5/6 of his Team though ;-;

Also Lita, HA Snivy's don't exist, YET.


----------



## Aizu

Hyogo said:


> Argh, This guy quit on me when I was sweeping his team with Carbink ;-;
> I killed 5/6 of his Team though ;-;
> 
> Also Lita, HA Snivy's don't exist, YET.



Oops, no wonder it didn't pass though poke bank ＞_＜ thank you though


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeeeee, we'll probably get HA's on more starters when they release more events Dx


----------



## Aizu

Like those japan only events? Lol, I traded three 6th gen events for a blooming event gyrados ＞_＜ hopefully I can get Diancie when I visit Japan


----------



## Hyoshido

Lita_Chan said:


> Like those japan only events? Lol, I traded three 6th gen events for a blooming event gyrados ＞_＜ hopefully I can get Diancie when I visit Japan


Mhm, probably :c


----------



## Aizu

Meh, we can have hope ＞_＜ it's just that Japan has an event like every week ^_^


----------



## Hyoshido

Lucky that you're going to Japan, I'd love to go ouo


----------



## Aizu

When ever I do my powersaves thingy I load up pokemon and I tells me my save data is corrupted, is this normal? I can just restore the data, but it's worrying


----------



## Hyoshido

It's only done that when I've loaded a Back-up save and then did Cheats right after (Without taking the cart out) it tends to corrupt but it's never been much of a problem.

How'd yours happen?


----------



## Aizu

To be honest I don't even know, only got it today, so I'm a newbie. Scared the living crap out me when it corrupt though


----------



## Hyoshido

Guess we all start somewhere haha D:


----------



## Aizu

Think I've got the hang of it...
Works for Animal Crossing anyway


----------



## TheWonky

What can you use powersave for on acnl?


----------



## Hyoshido

You can use it on many 3DS games lol, People have been hacking unreleased items in Animal Crossing.
Enough of that though, It's considered hack talk and stuff yeah.


----------



## Hyoshido

Aw yis, My brother's letting me borrow his spare copy of Emerald and one of his seven GBA SP's.

I'm gonna attempt a Shiny hunt sometime, however I was lucky and got a Mudkip with Adamant :>


----------



## Roknar

Lita_Chan said:


> When ever I do my powersaves thingy I load up pokemon and I tells me my save data is corrupted, is this normal? I can just restore the data, but it's worrying





Lita_Chan said:


> To be honest I don't even know, only got it today, so I'm a newbie. Scared the living crap out me when it corrupt though



I used to do that back in Generation III, now I'm totally freaked out haha. I can't mess with cheating technology anymore; too many corrupted files.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Vivillon event soon! I want!


----------



## Aizu

Tom said:


> Vivillon event soon! I want!



Me too! I don't collect Vivillon patterns, but I really like this one


----------



## RhinoK

Probably really off-topic and what not and maybe this isn't the best place for it, but does anyone know the music before a trainer battle? There are different thems and I have this one from HGSS stuck in my head >.<


----------



## Hyoshido

Same, I know what you're talking about but I can't remember the exact name for the theme z_z


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> Probably really off-topic and what not and maybe this isn't the best place for it, but does anyone know the music before a trainer battle? There are different thems and I have this one from HGSS stuck in my head >.<


Download Purchase the soundtrack and give it a listen, you'll find the track you're thinking of. Unless you can give a good description of what it sounds like, or what kind of trainer activates it.


----------



## Melyora

WAAAAAAAH! O_O

I did not know where else to post this, but get this. I restarted my Pokemon X yesterday morning, cause I hadn't played for sooo long and did not know exactly what I as supposed to do at that point. 

My team was compromised of Chale (male Fennekin), Loona (female Zigzagoon) and Gaston (male Pidgeotto). I came to Route 6 and I really wanted an Espurr to add to my team, cause I hadn't in my previous game. So I hunted and hunted because I wanted one with a Modest nature. Or at least a nature that didn't boost Attack or a nature that boosted Sp.Att. Eventually I found a female with a Mild nature and settled for that after hours of search and catching. 
I turned in for the night and now, the next morning I am training my Espurr and BAM run across a *SHINY ESPURR* female. So oh so carefully I lowered its HP till below half, and caught it with an Ultra Ball.
Turns out she is a Serious nature, so no changes to her stats and I'm satisfied with that. So now I have a Shiny in my team <3 

This is only like the second time ever in my life that I caught a shiny, the first one was a Shiny Caterpie in HeartGold <_<

Gosh I am so happy =D


----------



## Aizu

Melyora said:


> WAAAAAAAH! O_O
> 
> I did not know where else to post this, but get this. I restarted my Pokemon X yesterday morning, cause I hadn't played for sooo long and did not know exactly what I as supposed to do at that point.
> 
> My team was compromised of Chale (male Fennekin), Loona (female Zigzagoon) and Gaston (male Pidgeotto). I came to Route 6 and I really wanted an Espurr to add to my team, cause I hadn't in my previous game. So I hunted and hunted because I wanted one with a Modest nature. Or at least a nature that didn't boost Attack or a nature that boosted Sp.Att. Eventually I found a female with a Mild nature and settled for that after hours of search and catching.
> I turned in for the night and now, the next morning I am training my Espurr and BAM run across a *SHINY ESPURR* female. So oh so carefully I lowered its HP till below half, and caught it with an Ultra Ball.
> Turns out she is a Serious nature, so no changes to her stats and I'm satisfied with that. So now I have a Shiny in my team <3
> 
> This is only like the second time ever in my life that I caught a shiny, the first one was a Shiny Caterpie in HeartGold <_<
> 
> Gosh I am so happy =D



Aww Congratz! I caught my first shiny in Pok?mon X, it was a Bunnelby! （＾ν＾）


----------



## RhinoK

Melyora said:


> WAAAAAAAH! O_O
> 
> I did not know where else to post this, but get this. I restarted my Pokemon X yesterday morning, cause I hadn't played for sooo long and did not know exactly what I as supposed to do at that point.
> 
> My team was compromised of Chale (male Fennekin), Loona (female Zigzagoon) and Gaston (male Pidgeotto). I came to Route 6 and I really wanted an Espurr to add to my team, cause I hadn't in my previous game. So I hunted and hunted because I wanted one with a Modest nature. Or at least a nature that didn't boost Attack or a nature that boosted Sp.Att. Eventually I found a female with a Mild nature and settled for that after hours of search and catching.
> I turned in for the night and now, the next morning I am training my Espurr and BAM run across a *SHINY ESPURR* female. So oh so carefully I lowered its HP till below half, and caught it with an Ultra Ball.
> Turns out she is a Serious nature, so no changes to her stats and I'm satisfied with that. So now I have a Shiny in my team <3
> 
> This is only like the second time ever in my life that I caught a shiny, the first one was a Shiny Caterpie in HeartGold <_<
> 
> Gosh I am so happy =D



Lucky! Shinies are quite more common in this game; try hordes. I swear I ran into two shinies once 


Reindeer said:


> * Download* the soundtrack and give it a listen, you'll find the track you're thinking of. Unless you can give a good description of what it sounds like, or what kind of trainer activates it.



How do you describe a song >.<
I was planning on replaying Ruby but I might replay HG/SS if I find the time
I'm not sure how to describe it, yknow when a trainer runs up to you to battle? The music that plays? Well it's sort of like an upbeat theme and I'm trying to find it, with no luck


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> How do you describe a song >.<
> I was planning on replaying Ruby but I might replay HG/SS if I find the time
> I'm not sure how to describe it, yknow when a trainer runs up to you to battle? The music that plays? Well it's sort of like an upbeat theme and I'm trying to find it, with no luck


idk by using the bpm, instruments used and possible giving a small note chart


In all seriousness, there's a bunch of those themes in HG/SS.






Just look up songs with "Encounter" in the title, those are the pre-battle tracks.


----------



## RhinoK

I found it... Was this really what I spent hours to find? ._. (38m37s)


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> --
> I found it... Was this really what I spent hours to find? ._. (38m37s)


You spent hours finding an innocent cutie. Sick *******.


----------



## RhinoK

Reindeer said:


> You spent hours finding an innocent cutie. Sick *******.



'innocent' uhm she enslaves pokemon


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> 'innocent' uhm she enslaves pokemon


But is slavery bad when they want it?


----------



## RhinoK

Reindeer said:


> But is slavery bad when they want it?



no it's kinky


----------



## RhinoK

I AM SO HAPPY
I just got my first 6IV Pokemon
Heracross
I was about to give up since every single 5IV Heracross I got always had a perfect Sp. Atk and I wanted a Seismic Toss Blissy so I was breeding Mankey and Mawile and
It was literally the second to last egg I am very happy


----------



## Blu Rose

RhinoK said:


> 'innocent' uhm she enslaves pokemon



Hello.

We hear that you are here to join Team Plasma?


----------



## Reindeer

Blu Rose said:


> Hello.
> 
> We hear that you are here to join Team Plasma?


----------



## aetherene

So I was just wondering this, but after using Wondertrade a lot and eventually exiting out, sometimes the acquaintances I make through the trades want to trade with me.

Has anyone done a random trade with someone like that? How was your experience?

I usually decline because I don't know the other person and can't know what they will trade me or whatever...


----------



## Ricardo

aetherene said:


> So I was just wondering this, but after using Wondertrade a lot and eventually exiting out, sometimes the acquaintances I make through the trades want to trade with me.
> 
> Has anyone done a random trade with someone like that? How was your experience?
> 
> I usually decline because I don't know the other person and can't know what they will trade me or whatever...



I did it once and I regret it. I traded shiny pokemon for legends that I don't need or want just because the guy kept rejecting my offers. It just too difficult to come to compromise because you don't what they want and they don't know what you want unless you use game chat but I don't think anybody really uses it with a stranger. I use game chat once with a stranger and it was so awkward. Now I don't trade with anyone. I always delete acquaintances unless they are people I battled or plan to battle one day.


----------



## windfall

aetherene said:


> So I was just wondering this, but after using Wondertrade a lot and eventually exiting out, sometimes the acquaintances I make through the trades want to trade with me.
> 
> Has anyone done a random trade with someone like that? How was your experience?
> 
> I usually decline because I don't know the other person and can't know what they will trade me or whatever...


This happens with me too. One person asked to trade, so I was kind of bored and said sure. But I guess this particular person tries to trade pretty often because they nicknamed their pokemon "No thanks", " Legendaries?" and "Yes Please" in response whenever I offered them something. It was actually pretty clever. 

But we didn't end up trading because all he seems to be after was my legendaries... 

I should decline trades ~_~ It was a waste of time :/


----------



## aetherene

I mostly don't like trading with the acquaintances because I don't know them and I think they're gonna scam me. Plus it seems like people just want legendaries or shinies. But it also makes me feel bad sometimes because after I decline a trade, that same person will send me another request to trade.


----------



## Reindeer

The fact that people are so eager to scam through the PSS is the reason that I blocked communication with passersby and acquaintances. Only friends can request stuff, and even then I don't accept it when I don't know about it.


----------



## puppy

lmao i was just battling some people from reddit on showdown who were playing a game. i beat their chimp tho ahhahah

http://replay.pokemonshowdown.com/ou-127696571


----------



## toastia

Hey, I went into the unknown dungeon and fought mewtwo.
I didn't save before I fought him, and I accedentally killed him.
Is there any way to get him back?

oh and btw ive never seen a shiny in my life, much less caught one. 
What I really want is a shiny micciccino/cicciccino, I love those pokemon. Almost as much as I like my Dex(final evolution of Fennekin) and my Swanna.

I'm not really a fan of legendaries, but a girl's gotta complete her pokedex somehow. I actually found a ZAPDOS, but I had no idea how to handle it. Unluckily, i was in the car with no internet. So it ran away, and I've been trying to find one ever since.

I really wanna battle, too, if anyone wants to.


----------



## TheWonky

Elite 4. ^


----------



## toastia

TheWonky said:


> Elite 4. ^



Thanks. Does that include Diantha?


----------



## FireNinja1

Prin said:


> I'm not really a fan of legendaries, but a girl's gotta complete her pokedex somehow. *I actually found a ZAPDOS, but I had no idea how to handle it. Unluckily, i was in the car with no internet. So it ran away, and I've been trying to find one ever since.
> *


If I remember correctly (it's been months since I played XY lol), Zapdos is programmed to do that on random routes. Ten times, in fact. After the tenth there's a location where you go where you can actually catch him (near Coumarine City if I am correct).


----------



## TheWonky

Prin said:


> Thanks. Does that include Diantha?



Yes


----------



## toastia

FireNinja1 said:


> If I remember correctly (it's been months since I played XY lol), Zapdos is programmed to do that on random routes. Ten times, in fact. After the tenth there's a location where you go where you can actually catch him (near Coumarine City if I am correct).


I've heard that after you fought hm 11 times, he goes to the Sea Spirits Den in Azure Bay. I've been there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheWonky said:


> Yes



lol, i have a funny story about me and that gardevoir of hers


----------



## toastia

Hooray, I just caught Zapdos! It also hs a stylish master ball, xD


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Anyone want to double battle? >w<


----------



## Chromie

Darklover said:


> Anyone want to double battle? >w<



It's on Dark!


----------



## Improv

I'm about to poke my eyes out with a fork. SR'ing for a shiny starter is literally like hell.


----------



## Soot Sprite

Just wondering, which pokemon do you think look the best shiny? Trying to make a shiny collection and want to seewhat other people think^-^


----------



## Silversea

I think cresselia is one of the nicer ones  /is biased


----------



## Reindeer

Kyoko said:


> Just wondering, which pokemon do you think look the best shiny? Trying to make a shiny collection and want to seewhat other people think^-^


I thought Haxorus' shiny form was awesome until it was made easily available in B2W2.

A lot of the legendaries have really cool shiny forms though. Especially Yveltal.


----------



## RhinoK

A bit OT and I hate posting teams but
Klefki
Prankster
@Light Clay
252 HP/252 Def/4 Sp. Def
Spikes
Foul Play
Light Screen
Reflect

Whimsicott
Prankster
@Sitrus Berry (?)
252 HP/252 Sp. Def/4 Def
Subsitute
Leech Seed
Taunt
Encore

Blissey
Serene Grace
@Leftovers
252 Sp. Def/252 Def/ 4 HP
Softboiled
Aromatherapy
Seismic Toss
Ice Beam (alternate between Dazzling Gleam, flamethrower, toxic)

Heracross
Swarm
@Choice Scarf
252 Atk/252 Speed/4 HP
Close Combat
Megahorn
Earthquake
Stone Edge

Rotom Wash
Levitate
@Assault Vest
220 HP/232 Speed/ 56 Sp Atk
Hydro Pump
Discharge
Volt Switch
Hidden Power Dragon

Gliscor
Poison Heal
@Toxic Orb
252 HP/252 Def/4 Spee
Roost
Toxic
Earthquake
Knock Off

I hate these types of posts but anyone got any ideas? Ideally I want to keep Heracross out of them all; and Blissey too


----------



## Silversea

Shuckle

Acupressure
Toxic
Rest
Sleep Talk



Good luck.


----------



## puppy

RhinoK said:


> A bit OT and I hate posting teams but
> Klefki
> Prankster
> @Light Clay
> 252 HP/252 Def/4 Sp. Def
> Spikes
> Foul Play
> Light Screen
> Reflect
> 
> Whimsicott
> Prankster
> @Sitrus Berry (?)
> 252 HP/252 Sp. Def/4 Def
> Subsitute
> Leech Seed
> Taunt
> Encore
> 
> Blissey
> Serene Grace
> @Leftovers
> 252 Sp. Def/252 Def/ 4 HP
> Softboiled
> Aromatherapy
> Seismic Toss
> Ice Beam (alternate between Dazzling Gleam, flamethrower, toxic)
> 
> Heracross
> Swarm
> @Choice Scarf
> 252 Atk/252 Speed/4 HP
> Close Combat
> Megahorn
> Earthquake
> Stone Edge
> 
> Rotom Wash
> Levitate
> @Assault Vest
> 220 HP/232 Speed/ 56 Sp Atk
> Hydro Pump
> Discharge
> Volt Switch
> Hidden Power Dragon
> 
> Gliscor
> Poison Heal
> @Toxic Orb
> 252 HP/252 Def/4 Spee
> Roost
> Toxic
> Earthquake
> Knock Off
> 
> I hate these types of posts but anyone got any ideas? Ideally I want to keep Heracross out of them all; and Blissey too


i think willow wisp is better than hp dragon on rotom w. also there is no reason to run discharge over thunderbolt
and heracross's ability really should be guts or moxie
that blissey may succeed in annoying your opponent for a bit but i dont see it posing much of a threat unless you have toxic


----------



## RhinoK

Silversea said:


> Shuckle
> 
> Acupressure
> Toxic
> Rest
> Sleep Talk
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Is that a recommendation or a threat? 


puppy said:


> i think willow wisp is better than hp dragon on rotom w. also there is no reason to run discharge over thunderbolt
> and heracross's ability really should be guts or moxie
> that blissey may succeed in annoying your opponent for a bit but i dont see it posing much of a threat unless you have toxic


I used Ice Beam to counter my friend's two dragon types. Otherwise I run Toxic; as I did mention.
My Heracross has 6 IVs; I settled for that instead of Guts.
Like Blissey HP Dragon was used to counter my friend's Dragon types.
Discharge has a 30% of paralysis


----------



## Silversea

I encountered this strategy today and was amazed how well it worked.

Also there was a shiny pokeball vivi on gts a while ago, they wanted a mew though. Wish I had one.


----------



## nammie

I have a weird issue in XY, it's my birthday today, and I read on the internet that when you enter pokecenters something's supposed to happen? but nothing's happening in my game? people are sending me birthday wishes so I didn't set my birthday to the wrong date, so idk why no one's acknowledging it in game lol;;;;


----------



## Schuy

Hey guys, I bought Pokemon X a few weeks ago and would love to have some people with it on my friends list as well. I've basically had to restart because I sold my Black version a few months ago before I heard about the Bank. Needless to say; no more shinies, events or perfect IVed Pokemon in my posession. But I'd still love to start building my collection again as well as start training a team, and would also love help and input from you guys since I feel like an amateur these days.

If that doesn't sound too bothersome to some of you then I'd love to add ya'll! Just let me know. Thanks!


----------



## toastia

Schuy said:


> Hey guys, I bought Pokemon X a few weeks ago and would love to have some people with it on my friends list as well. I've basically had to restart because I sold my Black version a few months ago before I heard about the Bank. Needless to say; no more shinies, events or perfect IVed Pokemon in my posession. But I'd still love to start building my collection again as well as start training a team, and would also love help and input from you guys since I feel like an amateur these days.
> 
> If that doesn't sound too bothersome to some of you then I'd love to add ya'll! Just let me know. Thanks!


Wanna add me?


----------



## Gingersnap

Uuugh, this shiny hunt I'm on is taking longer. 
One of the longest I've ever had in the Friend Safari.


----------



## Kirito

Finally got a shiny Pokemon with Masuda method! Shiny Togepi after 191 hatches xD.


----------



## Clara Oswald

I just spent 3 hours chain fishing for a shiny Magikarp. I think it was a very valuable use of my time, I totally wasn't procrastinating...
I think I'm gonna make it level 100 and give it splash for the fun of it.


----------



## toastia

Is it possible to get shiny starters via Masuda method?
If not, I just wasted time hatching 100+ Fennekin eggs over the past few days.


----------



## Roknar

Prin said:


> Is it possible to get shiny starters via Masuda method?
> If not, I just wasted time hatching 100+ Fennekin eggs over the past few days.



Of course it's possible. Just keep grinding away; I'm sure you'll get one eventually!


----------



## shinkuzame

_Masuda method sometimes takes a while, while it has better chances of producing a shiny it is still luck of the drawl. _


----------



## toastia

i dont even know WHY i want a shiny fennekin...


----------



## shinkuzame

_Because shiny Fennekin is adorable as hell uwu_


----------



## toastia

xD
I really want  shiny charmader, but everyone has one, so, y' know, it's not as special.


----------



## shinkuzame

_I have a Shiny Charizard and a shiny Charmeleon, so yeah, Charmander shinies are pretty quick to come by._


----------



## toastia

whats your favorite shiny?


----------



## Clara Oswald

I love shiny cubchoo

Does anyone have a chansey friend safari? And would anyone be able to tell me what my friend safari is?


----------



## toastia

Uxie said:


> I love shiny cubchoo
> 
> Does anyone have a chansey friend safari? And would anyone be able to tell me what my friend safari is?


If you check mine, I'll check yours  if you have Chansey I'll capture for you


----------



## Clara Oswald

Prin said:


> If you check mine, I'll check yours  if you have Chansey I'll capture for you



I need one to farm for lucky eggs  I will add you now and check. What's your in game name?


----------



## shinkuzame

_Cubchoo is adorable.

My favorite shiny is Ninetales....but that might be my bias showing because Vulpix/Ninetales is my favorite pokemon of all.

If I a had a normal friend safari, I would totally let you check it out but I am pretty sure mine is either bug or poison (can't remember which.)_


----------



## toastia

Princess is my IGN.
Adding you now.


----------



## Clara Oswald

shinkuzame said:


> _Cubchoo is adorable.
> 
> My favorite shiny is Ninetales....but that might be my bias showing because Vulpix/Ninetales is my favorite pokemon of all.
> 
> If I a had a normal friend safari, I would totally let you check it out but I am pretty sure mine is either bug or poison (can't remember which.)_



Shiny nine tales is awesome. I really can't wait to know my friend safari. I just hope it's not terrible

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prin said:


> Princess is my IGN.
> Adding you now.



Myn is Ellie


----------



## toastia

Checking now


----------



## shinkuzame

_Isn't she though? So pretty with her grayish-purple fur and...aaaah. The cute I cannot.

Yeah I was so excited to know mine before I actually knew it; then I was gravely disappointed because poison nor bug are particularly high in my favorite typings. I was actually hoping for dark, ghost, or fire. Possibly ice, but I drew the short end of the stick, ahaha. _


----------



## Clara Oswald

You have an electric safari. So far I've found an Electabuzz


----------



## toastia

Youu are electric too xD
I like ninetales. I hae someone who has a ponyta safari.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Found a dedenne


----------



## toastia

You have Electabuzz and Emolga. Can you connect to wifi so I can see the third?


----------



## Clara Oswald

Yep! Emolga is pretty cool. I'm happy with that


----------



## toastia

Want me to catch you some? And whats my third?  you have to leave and reenter though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG
YOU HAVE ZEBSTRIKA


----------



## Box9Missingo

Gingersnap said:


> Uuugh, this shiny hunt I'm on is taking longer.
> One of the longest I've ever had in the Friend Safari.


Can relate. Been hunting for a shiny Braxien for a while now. Not giving up, but the dang thing is really stubborn.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Prin said:


> Want me to catch you some? And whats my third?  you have to leave and reenter though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OMG
> YOU HAVE ZEBSTRIKA



Awesome I love Zebstrika, sorry about the delay (was eating tea) your last pokemon is luxio you so lucky


----------



## Silversea

I feel privileged because I still haven't found a shiny in X. I must have logged well over 24 hours of searching in those friend safari areas in itself.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Silversea said:


> I feel privileged because I still haven't found a shiny in X. I must have logged well over 24 hours of searching in those friend safari areas in itself.



May I suggest chain fishing? It's pretty easy and I got 3 shinies in one day


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato

Chain fishing is really useful. It's the only way I got shinies in X, and the first shiny I caught came from the method. (excluding shiny Gyarados in HG)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also can somebody check my type in the Friend Safari?


----------



## Clara Oswald

jake-the-raccoon-potato said:


> Chain fishing is really useful. It's the only way I got shinies in X, and the first shiny I caught came from the method. (excluding shiny Gyarados in HG)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also can somebody check my type in the Friend Safari?



I will add you now


----------



## toastia

Uxie said:


> Awesome I love Zebstrika, sorry about the delay (was eating tea) your last pokemon is luxio you so lucky


could i trade ya your zebstrika for my luxio

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> I feel privileged because I still haven't found a shiny in X. I must have logged well over 24 hours of searching in those friend safari areas in itself.


I've chain fished a shiny Clauncher, and I also have a shiny geodude and Golem.
The only one I actually found was the Clauncher.

If you dont mind using a cheap way to get shinies, use a program called Instacheck. When you show an egg to another player, it shows trainer and shiny id's. For example, if your trainer ID was 612, and the shiny value of the egg was 612, if you traded for the egg, and *YOU* hatched it, it would guaranteed be shiny.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Prin said:


> could i trade ya your zebstrika for my luxio



I already have a Zebstrika but I will trade one over for sure. I would actually prefer a Electabuzz if that's ok


----------



## toastia

Uxie said:


> I already have a Zebstrika but I will trade one over for sure. I would actually prefer a Electabuzz if that's ok


OK. Trade now?


----------



## Clara Oswald

Prin said:


> OK. Trade now?



Sure.


----------



## toastia

Not working, try asking me?


----------



## Silversea

I've had previous chain fishing rows at 120+ without luck so far. 

On another note, have this crab with a pokeball shape on it (its eggs or something).


----------



## L. Lawliet

That is cool and disturbing all at the same time. 

Any who, 4 more months till ORAS and new megas. Should I transfer stuff from Y to AS and restart my Dex quest, or send all new stuff back to Y


----------



## Labrontheowl

Not sure how this works but I'm looking for *heart scales*, any amount will do. I can pay in any way you prefer.


----------



## Roknar

Labrontheowl said:


> Not sure how this works but I'm looking for *heart scales*, any amount will do. I can pay in any way you prefer.



I'm not sure to what extent/bulk you need heart scales, but you know you can get them for free in-game everyday, right? I don't want you to waste anything valuable on them.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Silversea said:


> I've had previous chain fishing rows at 120+ without luck so far.
> 
> On another note, have this crab with a pokeball shape on it (its eggs or something).



Woah, may I suggest hoarde hunting?

- - - Post Merge - - -

On another note, can anyone help me out? I would like to evolve my phantump, can anyone trade then retrade with me? I can offer TBT


----------



## toastia

I'll trade that if I cna get the Luxio out of my safari.


----------



## Labrontheowl

Hello, if anyone has Chansey in their friend safaris could you please add me and notify me so I can add you back ^^'


----------



## KCourtnee

*Pokemon*

Pokemon


----------



## Titi

My favorite pokemon is Snorlax.
Snorlax is way cool yo. My second favorite is munchlax. Munchlax is way cool yo.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i think this thread is trying to tell me something
esp with that cat looking mysteriously up at a nebulous sky


----------



## Javocado

I feel you


----------



## Atsushicchi

Explain.


----------



## KCourtnee

Bayleef, man...


----------



## Shirohibiki

KCourtnee said:


> Bayleef, man...



yeah, but
typhlosion, bro.


----------



## Atsushicchi

Shirohibiki said:


> yeah, but
> typhlosion, bro.


Typhlosion is the best.


----------



## KCourtnee

Charizard *****


----------



## Javocado

Sceptile is the GOAT starter fight me irl


----------



## Blu Rose

Why does no one like Magikarp?

I'll show you all...
Someday.
Give me a chance to prove that I can.


----------



## Flop

Blu Rose said:


> Why does no one like Magikarp?
> 
> I'll show you all...
> Someday.
> Give me a chance to prove that I can.
> 
> View attachment 53487



10/10 would recommend


----------



## oath2order

Do you mean "magic carp"?


----------



## Colour Bandit

http://pokebeach.com/2014/07/pokemons-twitter-sneak-peek-new-pokemoncenter-com-opening-in-august
http://mynintendonews.com/2014/07/0...ews-that-pokemoncenter-com-opening-in-august/
Pokemoncenter.com is apparently reopening on August 6th! Which is my birthday so I'll be treating myself to buying a plushie- if they ship to the UK... This is good news as I won't have to run the risk of buying fake plushies off eBay now!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Sorry for double post!

A few days ago my friend gave me back my copy of HG I had lent her, after she had transferred her favourite pokemon on to her pokemon games. I booted up the copy now thinking that she had erased her save and that I could start a HG nuzlocke. She hadn't, so out of curiosity I opened up her save, and boy she has left a few pokemon! They are all relatively low level pokemon- highest being 49. I want to restart the game so should I transfer all her pokemon all the way along to my X save game? I have Pokebank so it is fine... I just feel that it is disrespectful to delete all her Pokemon from her FIRST ever pokemon save...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Colour Bandit said:


> Sorry for double post!
> 
> A few days ago my friend gave me back my copy of HG I had lent her, after she had transferred her favourite pokemon on to her pokemon games. I booted up the copy now thinking that she had erased her save and that I could start a HG nuzlocke. She hadn't, so out of curiosity I opened up her save, and boy she has left a few pokemon! They are all relatively low level pokemon- highest being 49. I want to restart the game so should I transfer all her pokemon all the way along to my X save game? I have Pokebank so it is fine... I just feel that it is disrespectful to delete all her Pokemon from her FIRST ever pokemon save...



I'd transfer them all over, even if she doesn't want them you could always trade them away. 

I want to purchase some of the merchandise from pokemoncenter.com but I've got no money to spend.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Tom said:


> I'd transfer them all over, even if she doesn't want them you could always trade them away.



I transferred them all over now, if she wants them back in the future I will give them back, it has helped me fill some more of my national pokedex  I'm going to breed some of the Pokemon too at some point.


----------



## Silversea

It surprises me how few people create a final "team" after finishing the main storyline.


----------



## TerryMartin

Man... For some reason i am addicted to wonder trade, managed to get 3 shinies from it


----------



## Box9Missingo

TerryMartin said:


> Man... For some reason i am addicted to wonder trade, managed to get 3 shinies from it



That's really cool!  I like using it every so often. Sometimes I get some good stuff off of it too.


----------



## TerryMartin

Box9Missingo said:


> That's really cool!  I like using it every so often. Sometimes I get some good stuff off of it too.



Ahh have you gotten anything cool from it?

I just started using it more since i picked up PokeBank so i am keeping all the cool stuff without having to worry about me restarting it


----------



## Reindeer

I used to send shinies through Wonder Trade, back in December or something. It was pretty funny to see Caterpies coming through for them.

Then I used WT two or three months ago and somebody gave me a pretty high level Nidoking. I sent it back through WT and got a Fletchling. Haven't played much Pokemon X/Y since, so no silly stories beyond those.


----------



## TheWonky

I love using wondertrade on global events/festivals such as Christmas and Halloween, on christmas I got a shiny delibird called santa from the friend safari holding a rare candy.


----------



## Clara Oswald

TheWonky said:


> I love using wondertrade on global events/festivals such as Christmas and Halloween, on christmas I got a shiny delibird called santa from the friend safari holding a rare candy.



That's so awesome 

I was wondering if anyone can help me evolve my haunter?


----------



## Capella

Uxie said:


> That's so awesome
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me evolve my haunter?



I can


----------



## TheWonky

Try the gts, loads of people put up haunters for haunters :]


----------



## Clara Oswald

Capella said:


> I can



Ahh thank you! I VMed you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheWonky said:


> Try the gts, loads of people put up haunters for haunters :]



Thanks for the advice, myn is 6iv/fully ev trained for my competitive team so I can't do that with this one


----------



## mumax

Am I post in right thead? I'm looking for Houndoomite and offer some shiny for it. If you something different - please make your offer. Thanks!


----------



## Nova452

How do I transfer my Pokemon from Pokemon White to Pokemon Y? My friend said for Australia you have to get Pokemon Bank?


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Emerald was the best. Good night.


----------



## toastia

FMJ_Amaze said:


> How do I transfer my Pokemon from Pokemon White to Pokemon Y? My friend said for Australia you have to get Pokemon Bank?


Yeah, it's 4.99/y. I usually buy a gift card for 20.00 on the eshop and get it like that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mumax said:


> Am I post in right thead? I'm looking for Houndoomite and offer some shiny for it. If you something different - please make your offer. Thanks!


What shinies do you have? I can give you houndoomite.


----------



## TheWonky

Surprised no one posted about the Elegant Vivillon event.


----------



## Jake

Serebii.net ‏@SerebiiNet 1m

Serebii Update: GAME UK to distributed Charizard with opposite Mega Stone to X & Y. Details @ http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml


----------



## RhinoK

Jake. said:


> Serebii.net ‏@SerebiiNet 1m
> 
> Serebii Update: GAME UK to distributed Charizard with opposite Mega Stone to X & Y. Details @ http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml



I don't even know where my nearest GAME is
perfect


----------



## Reindeer

Any Europeans getting the Pokemon Trading Card Game VC release? I remember enjoying it a lot as a kid, but I'm not sure if it's worth getting on 3DS.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Reindeer said:


> Any Europeans getting the Pokemon Trading Card Game VC release? I remember enjoying it a lot as a kid, but I'm not sure if it's worth getting on 3DS.



I got it :3 I want to try and get into the tcg (The last deck I got was the HG/SS Typhlosion theme deck though in the last few copies of ONM I got they gave away small promo packs) since all my old cards were just bought because I liked the card artwork, even though the game is outdated so the rules it shows probably are too, it might give me a bit of an insight into the tcg and the basic rules...


----------



## Guero101

it was one of my favs


----------



## Box9Missingo

Guero101 said:


> it was one of my favs


Yea I loved that game. I hope it comes out in NA sometime. I'd download it . The memories, especially when you run into an Imakuni card XD. That guy was fun to fight .


----------



## Guero101

mega metagross looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheWonky

Guero101 said:


> mega metagross looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!



Theres an Oras disscussion thread .


----------



## Guero101

CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Just out of curiosity, are there any advantages to having a female Pokemon instead of a male one? I keep seeing people get bummed out that they got a male one, but to my knowledge there isn't a difference.


----------



## Reindeer

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Just out of curiosity, are there any advantages to having a female Pokemon instead of a male one? I keep seeing people get bummed out that they got a male one, but to my knowledge there isn't a difference.


There is no difference in battle. I assume the reason those people are bummed out about it is because those specific Pokemon only have a 1/8 chance to be female. All starters have that rate.

It does affect breeding though.


----------



## Labrontheowl

Hello I'd like to add people for more friend safari pokemon, I'm looking for someone with chansey, or manetric, luxio, or zebstrika in their friend safaris ^^'

In mine I have: Sneasel, Snorunt, & Cloyster


----------



## Clara Oswald

It's not just me who really likes the lavender town theme tune is it?


----------



## confettistan

i'm not entirely sure this is the right place to post, but i'll try: so i got two shiny eevees! i wanna turn one of them into glaceon. neither have super favorable natures though. one is careful and the other is brave. the brave one has perfect IVs, while the careful one only has "above average" ivs with HP being the strongest.

 i know neither are ideal, but if i HAD to choose, which one should i turn into a glaceon (i've already turned a third, attack-strong eevee into a leafeon so please don't suggest that)? thanks!


----------



## toastia

confettistan said:


> i'm not entirely sure this is the right place to post, but i'll try: so i got two shiny eevees! i wanna turn one of them into glaceon. neither have super favorable natures though. one is careful and the other is brave. the brave one has perfect IVs, while the careful one only has "above average" ivs with HP being the strongest.
> 
> i know neither are ideal, but if i HAD to choose, which one should i turn into a glaceon (i've already turned a third, attack-strong eevee into a leafeon so please don't suggest that)? thanks!


I would turn the above average one into glaceon, since a Sylveon would be good IMO for perfect IV's.


----------



## confettistan

Prin said:


> I would turn the above average one into glaceon, since a Sylveon would be good IMO for perfect IV's.



thank you, but i already have a sylveon who i'm very faithful to, which happens to have egg moves and perfect ivs (i've been a very lucky trader & breeder). the only eeveelution i lack is glaceon, who i've always wanted a shiny of


----------



## toastia

Hm... well then, you might as well use perfect IV's 
Are you training for the Eevee friendly?


----------



## confettistan

Prin said:


> Hm... well then, you might as well use perfect IV's
> Are you training for the Eevee friendly?



hmm yeah, i'm starting to think that's the best option. i'd sacrifice a little bit of speed, but hey, glaceon was never meant to be fast. to be honest i've never been much of a competitive battler, but i might enter with my pixilate!perfect-ivs!sylveon and my magic bounce!espeon if i remember to, now that i'm older i'm starting to "get the game" a bit more ^^'


----------



## Keen

I have a quick question. 

Are friend safaris able to be used with the pokeradar, and can Espurr be in a friend safari?


----------



## toastia

River said:


> I have a quick question.
> 
> Are friend safaris able to be used with the pokeradar, and can Espurr be in a friend safari?


I think Espurr can,  yes.
Nop3, no pokeradar. However, shiny rate is 1/2000 anyway. 

Does anyone have a starf or lansat berry?


----------



## oranges_ate_you

pokemon hasnt been good since gba


----------



## TheWonky

oranges_ate_you said:


> pokemon hasnt been good since gba



Some people jsut don't like change .-.


----------



## Jawile

oranges_ate_you said:


> pokemon hasnt been good since gba









In this case, X and Y.


----------



## Keen

Anybody have Espurr or Smeargle in their friend safari


----------



## Box9Missingo

River said:


> Anybody have Espurr or Smeargle in their friend safari



I don't. But you can check out Reddit. I found some good friend safaris on there.


----------



## toastia

How much do Darkrai's usually go for?


----------



## Box9Missingo

Prin said:


> How much do Darkrai's usually go for?



Usually something rare, like Mew's and the like. And you'd have to trade someone literally for it. They don't trade over the GTS now.


----------



## toastia

Box9Missingo said:


> Usually something rare, like Mew's and the like. And you'd have to trade someone literally for it. They don't trade over the GTS now.


Shoot.
I wanted to trade my Darkrai for a lvl 100 Entei, but nooooo


----------



## Box9Missingo

Prin said:


> Shoot.
> I wanted to trade my Darkrai for a lvl 100 Entei, but nooooo


Yea I know that feeling. It's downright frustrating . I wanted to go for a certain shiny since I had what they wanted, but it was a no go. Dang it.


----------



## toastia

All the impossible trades too... and some are just downright stupid.

WHO THE HECK WOULD GIVE A MEW FOR FENNEKIN.

I'm glad that the Mew's aren't allowed to be traded, unless they were actually good.
Event pokemon should be able to be traded.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Prin said:


> All the impossible trades too... and some are just downright stupid.
> 
> WHO THE HECK WOULD GIVE A MEW FOR FENNEKIN.
> 
> I'm glad that the Mew's aren't allowed to be traded, unless they were actually good.
> Event pokemon should be able to be traded.



Yea some of it makes me shake my head. 

Yep. 

As for events, there were probably too many fakes out there. That might be why they aren't allowing people to trade them.


----------



## toastia

Box9Missingo said:


> Yea some of it makes me shake my head.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> As for events, there were probably too many fakes out there. That might be why they aren't allowing people to trade them.


Maybe...


----------



## oath2order

http://www.pokemonzetaomicron.com/

Anyone ever play this?

It's awesome!

And yes we can talk about it it's not a rom hack.

1[01:08:34] <oath2order> okay so I know you probably have stuff to do with new mods or something but QUICK QUESTION can I talk about this game on the forums: http://www.pokemonzetaomicron.com/
[01:10:14] <ProfGallows> yeah it's fine
01[01:10:23] <oath2order> oh okay, awesome! thanks yo


----------



## Hikari

oath2order said:


> http://www.pokemonzetaomicron.com/
> 
> Anyone ever play this?
> 
> It's awesome!
> 
> And yes we can talk about it it's not a rom hack.
> 
> 1[01:08:34] <oath2order> okay so I know you probably have stuff to do with new mods or something but QUICK QUESTION can I talk about this game on the forums: http://www.pokemonzetaomicron.com/
> [01:10:14] <ProfGallows> yeah it's fine
> 01[01:10:23] <oath2order> oh okay, awesome! thanks yo



I've never played this game, but it looks like fun! Gonna download it later, and try it out.


----------



## oath2order

OMG THE DAY CARE COUPLE XD


----------



## puppy

oath2order said:


> http://www.pokemonzetaomicron.com/
> 
> Anyone ever play this?
> 
> It's awesome!



yeah, i was talking about that in irc one time
im currently doing a randomizer nuzlocke and having the worst time. my first encounter was uxie and like hell i could ever catch it with 7 pokeballs
then my second one was a seismitoad that hopped right out of the one pokeball i had left after uxie

my first try was even worse. i lost the nuzlocke before i could even get a second pokemon. i killed my first encounter on accident and lost to the very first trainer because they had a volcanion with flare blitz rip my beautiful ekans starter


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I've never heard about that game, oath, but I think you may have just given me my plans for this weekend!


----------



## Ebony Claws

TheWonky said:


> Some people jsut don't like change .-.


Or they just have opinions. Don't go making assumptions now. 

But personally I think the DS games were the best.


----------



## TheWonky

Ebony Claws said:


> Or they just have opinions. Don't go making assumptions now.
> 
> But personally I think the DS games were the best.



Some people don't like change, that IS THEIR opinion. Saying change is bad is an opinion.

Gosh.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Just a question specifically for UK players of the Pokemon tcg... Where do you buy your cards? I want to get back into the tcg so I want to buy a starter deck (maybe one of those gift tins, but I have my old Camerupt one) and some booster packs, but where are the best places to get these? GAME seems overpriced and I've only seen the gift tins there, ACE Comics has some but I need to compare prices really... Plus with my old cards I want to sell a few of the holos (the others I'm assuming have no value, except sentimentality...) so is there somewhere that can help me price them and where should I sell them? Thank you!


----------



## toastia

Aren't there some packs om eBay? The only place I could think of is eBay or Amazom. Do you have those? Aalso, are they rare holls, uncommon holos, or common holos? If you have ultra rare holos, they could go from 5-20? (I think thats the right symbol. )

Im American, so my posts maybe flawed.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I can't buy online right now since I haven't got a PayPal or a debit card, so I'll also have to wait to sell, I was more looking for high street shops since that is easiest for me. I don't know whether they are rare, uncommon or common, how do you tell the difference? They all have a little star next to the number for which set they are in.


----------



## Jawile

I started a randomized Pokemon Emerald game. My starter choices were Ralts, Pichu, and Caterpie, so I picked Ralts. It's only move was GROWL. So I restarted and picked Pichu, who had an awesome Thundershock as her attack.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Went back to Black 2. I think I'm going to aim for Pokedex completion with it before importing everything to Pokemon X. I want those two shinies.


----------



## toastia

Colour Bandit said:


> I can't buy online right now since I haven't got a PayPal or a debit card, so I'll also have to wait to sell, I was more looking for high street shops since that is easiest for me. I don't know whether they are rare, uncommon or common, how do you tell the difference? They all have a little star next to the number for which set they are in.


That means that they are rare  you could probably sell them for a dollar or two. Here and here are some guides that may help.


----------



## Blu Rose

Jawile said:


> I started a randomized Pokemon Emerald game. My starter choices were Ralts, Pichu, and Caterpie, so I picked Ralts. It's only move was GROWL. So I restarted and picked Pichu, who had an awesome Thundershock as her attack.



I had Grumpig, Lanturn, and Magikarp. Ugh.


----------



## toastia

Get the magikarp for the luls.


----------



## Blu Rose

Prin said:


> Get the magikarp for the luls.



Okie

Splash

SPlash

sPLASH

SPLASHHH

SPLASASASASASAHSHASHAHSASHASAPASLASAPSLASASASHASHAHSAS


----------



## Silversea

Lanturn is relatively decent.


----------



## Blu Rose

Silversea said:


> Lanturn is relatively decent.



But I need a challenge.

Granted, there are wild Aerodactyl here...


----------



## oath2order

Finally at long last, I'm transferring all my Gen 4 into 6.


----------



## oath2order

An hour later, got all of Pearl and HeartGold into Black, minus a a few strong things to keep in those games if needed.

Transferred all of what was in Black into X, except for Entei, Raikou, and Suicune 

The plus side is that I was able to get Jirachi and Lugia in there, so I'm glad for that. Took an hour for all of this...Ready to do it again for Alpha Sapphire!


----------



## Hyoshido

Eyyy, Anyone got a Friend Safari with a Kirlia in there? I need to breed a perfect IV Spread Ralts for my buddy but I lack someone with a Safari with them in.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> Finally at long last, I'm transferring all my Gen 4 into 6.



You have more willpower than me. But then again, I've got to sweep through my Gen 4 games to check for roaming legends still. >.>


----------



## mayofgotham

Hey  my friend safaris are pretty blah, I wouldn't mind getting some new ones to run in. Message me if you're adding so I can too, if I don't know what's in my safari though.


----------



## toastia

mayofgotham said:


> Hey  my friend safaris are pretty blah, I wouldn't mind getting some new ones to run in. Message me if you're adding so I can too, if I don't know what's in my safari though.


I have an electric safari with luxio, dedenne, and electabuzz. I'll check yours if you want.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

mayofgotham said:


> Hey  my friend safaris are pretty blah, I wouldn't mind getting some new ones to run in. Message me if you're adding so I can too, if I don't know what's in my safari though.



Mine's ghost. If you're fire I'd totally add you, need more of those.


----------



## toastia

Tom said:


> Mine's ghost. If you're fire I'd totally add you, need more of those.


Will you add me?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Prin said:


> Will you add me?



Sure. I don't have any electric safari's like that.  I think my Pokemon were Spiritomb, Lampent and Pumpkaboo. Just send me a hatching o-power time to time if you ever see me online.  Breeding a lot of Cyndaquil for a shiny.


----------



## toastia

Tom said:


> Sure. I don't have any electric safari's like that.  I think my Pokemon were Spiritomb, Lampent and Pumpkaboo. Just send me a hatching o-power time to time if you ever see me online.  Breeding a lot of Cyndaquil for a shiny.


I have hatching power 3, so I'll send it every once in a while. I'm also a breeder, but mainly for competitive pokemon.

I love Pumpkaboo too.


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> You have more willpower than me. But then again, I've got to sweep through my Gen 4 games to check for roaming legends still. >.>



Well, Black still has an extra Kyogre so I'll be fine if I have to go hunting for Thundurus.

I'm "borrowing" my sister's games tomorrow, and seeing what I can transport. I _know_ she has a Dialga but I can't remember if she has White or not. If she has White I'm stealing her Tornadus.

Might get other things, dunno. Maybe some starters.


----------



## oath2order

Robbin' my sistah's White 2, Diamond, Platinum, and Heart Gold.

DIALGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## oath2order

So yeah she has White 2, Diamond, Platinum, Soul Silver (not Heart Gold oops), and White.

SHE HAS THUNDURUS IN HER WHITE. I CAN GET TORNADUS AND LANDORUS. FRICK YEAH.


----------



## easpa

I want to give Y another try. I only played it for 80 hours before I got bored which isn't really a whole lot for a pokemon game.


----------



## Cress

(I guess I'll post it here.) For when I get my shiny Magnezone, which moveset should I use?
-Magnet Rise
-Chage Beam
-Flash Cannon
-Volt Switch

-Magnet Rise
-Flash Cannon
-Charge Beam
-Thunder/Thunderbolt

Or should I use something completely different?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> So yeah she has White 2, Diamond, Platinum, Soul Silver (not Heart Gold oops), and White.
> 
> SHE HAS THUNDURUS IN HER WHITE. I CAN GET TORNADUS AND LANDORUS. FRICK YEAH.



Gonna rob her of all her Pokemon? 

@Pachi: Good luck, it was pretty boring honestly.


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Gonna rob her of all her Pokemon?
> 
> @Pachi: Good luck, it was pretty boring honestly.



Yes. It'll give me a boost to completing the Pokedex in Alpha Sapphire.

I robbed her of pretty much everything.

I now have all three birds, plus an extra Articuno and Zapdos, 2 Mewtwos, 2 Ho-Ohs, 2 Lugias, 2 Celebis, 2 Groudons, 1 Kyogre, 1 Rayquaza 2 Regices, 2 Registeels, 2 Regirocks, 1 Latias, 4 Jirachis, 3 Dialgas, 2 Palkias, 2 Giratinas, 2 Heatrans, 2 Arceuses, 1 Shaymin, 1 Darkrai, 1 Cresselia 1 Zekrom, 2 Reshirams, 2 Kyurems, 2 Terrakions, 2 Virizions, 2 Cobalions, 3 Mespirits, 2 Azelfs, 1 Uxie, 1 Victini, 1 Landorus, 1 Tornadus, 1 Thundurus, 1 Xerneas, and 1 Zygarde.

Still need to somehow get my hands on Mew, Raikou, Suicune, Entei, Latios, Deoxys (ugh I wish i could find this), Manaphy, Meloetta, Genesect, and Yveltal.


----------



## Kiikay

I need someone to help me evolve my haunter ^^

-----
nvm~ I got help c:


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> Yes. It'll give me a boost to completing the Pokedex in Alpha Sapphire.
> 
> I robbed her of pretty much everything.
> 
> I now have all three birds, plus an extra Articuno and Zapdos, 2 Mewtwos, 2 Ho-Ohs, 2 Lugias, 2 Celebis, 2 Groudons, 1 Kyogre, 1 Rayquaza 2 Regices, 2 Registeels, 2 Regirocks, 1 Latias, 4 Jirachis, 3 Dialgas, 2 Palkias, 2 Giratinas, 2 Heatrans, 2 Arceuses, 1 Shaymin, 1 Darkrai, 1 Cresselia 1 Zekrom, 2 Reshirams, 2 Kyurems, 2 Terrakions, 2 Virizions, 2 Cobalions, 3 Mespirits, 2 Azelfs, 1 Uxie, 1 Victini, 1 Landorus, 1 Tornadus, 1 Thundurus, 1 Xerneas, and 1 Zygarde.
> 
> Still need to somehow get my hands on Mew, Raikou, Suicune, Entei, Latios, Deoxys (ugh I wish i could find this), Manaphy, Meloetta, Genesect, and Yveltal.



I could do trade/tradebacks with some of those you need.


----------



## oath2order

I'd rather wait until Sapphire for that


----------



## Jake

A new trademark, along with its associated logo, was filed on June 27th 2014 in Japan and cleared & made public today. This trademark, registered by Nintendo, GameFreak and Creatures Inc. is for Pok?mon Game Factory (ポケモンゲームファクトリ). It is not currently known whether this trademark is for a game, an arcade game or various merchandise, as we have seen trademarks come up early for all three. We'll keep you informed on any developments







(from serebii)


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Hey! I had no clue there was a Pok?mon thread but I'm glad there is 
I don't know what you are talking about so I just say whatever
My best Pok?mon pal of all time is a shiny eevee celled silver bell 
She not the most powerful but she's soooo cute ^o^


----------



## Jake

Jake. said:


> A new trademark, along with its associated logo, was filed on June 27th 2014 in Japan and cleared & made public today. This trademark, registered by Nintendo, GameFreak and Creatures Inc. is for Pok?mon Game Factory (ポケモンゲームファクトリ). It is not currently known whether this trademark is for a game, an arcade game or various merchandise, as we have seen trademarks come up early for all three. We'll keep you informed on any developments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from serebii)



they updated saying it seems to be for products/merchandise than a game


----------



## Silversea

It seems unlikely but I wonder if they'll add any new pokemon. I still think Nintendo is saving some dex space for some other game.


----------



## toastia

IDK 
Should I go for a shiny Froakie(shiny greninja FTW), Chespin, Fennekin, Charmander, Squirtle(shiny squirtle is cute <3), or Bulbasaur? I really have no clue who the heck I should go for. If I don't pick any of these, I'll go for an Eevee or phantump.


----------



## TheWonky

Chespin or Phantump.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Silversea said:


> It seems unlikely but I wonder if they'll add any new pokemon. I still think Nintendo is saving some dex space for some other game.



I doubt they'd add new Pokemon to ORAS unless they count Megas as "new". Go with Charmander.


----------



## Jawile

shiny chespin is cool, i'm using a shiny chesnaught right now and oh god he's a pretty pokemon


----------



## Neoteach

PuffleKirby21 said:


> (I guess I'll post it here.) For when I get my shiny Magnezone, which moveset should I use?
> -Magnet Rise
> -Chage Beam
> -Flash Cannon
> -Volt Switch
> 
> -Magnet Rise
> -Flash Cannon
> -Charge Beam
> -Thunder/Thunderbolt
> 
> Or should I use something completely different?



Well, if you want to play competitively, I recommend you the standard set. It takes advantage of its super high SpA and resistances and traps all the steel types with magnet pull, specially Scizor, Skarmory and Ferrothorn. This is its moveset:

-Thunderbolt
-Flash Cannon
-HP fire
-Volt switch

You can give to it either Choice specs or scarf. Volt switch gains momentum. Hp fire kills the steel types you trap. The other two, two strong STAB moves, but you'll need to be careful to not get locked on a ground type. You'll need a bit of prediction there  Hope it helps! (though a bit late response of mine xD)


----------



## Colour Bandit

I need a bit of help here, I'm currently doing a nuzlocke in B2 and I have just got to route 4. There is a girl wanting to trade her Petilil for a Cottonee and I don't know whether I can/should trade...
My Cottonee- Puffson is rash natured, Infiltrator ability
HP 48
ATK 21
DEF 30
Sp.ATK 27
Sp.DEF 22
SPEED 35
Leech Seed
Stun Spore
Mega Drain
Razor Leaf.

Is it against the rules of a Nuzlocke to do in-game trades? I already got my route 4 encounter, a Darumaka, so does that mean I can't trade? And if I can, is a Petilil better than a Cottonee for a Nuzlocke?


----------



## easpa

so I tried Y again and yeah, it was just as boring as it was last time. Here's hoping ORAS will be a bit more exciting than their predecessors.


----------



## TheWonky

Colour Bandit said:


> I need a bit of help here, I'm currently doing a nuzlocke in B2 and I have just got to route 4. There is a girl wanting to trade her Petilil for a Cottonee and I don't know whether I can/should trade...
> My Cottonee- Puffson is rash natured, Infiltrator ability
> HP 48
> ATK 21
> DEF 30
> Sp.ATK 27
> Sp.DEF 22
> SPEED 35
> Leech Seed
> Stun Spore
> Mega Drain
> Razor Leaf.
> 
> Is it against the rules of a Nuzlocke to do in-game trades? I already got my route 4 encounter, a Darumaka, so does that mean I can't trade? And if I can, is a Petilil better than a Cottonee for a Nuzlocke?




You already got an encounter on Route 4


----------



## Colour Bandit

TheWonky said:


> You already got an encounter on Route 4


Okay, I'm doing okay with my Cottonee either way.


----------



## TheWonky

Sooreh xD Good luck with your nuzlocke


----------



## oath2order

Encounters ≠ trade


----------



## TheWonky

oath2order said:


> Encounters ≠ trade



It will clasify as the pokemon being encountered on that route on the pokemon's details


----------



## puppy

TheWonky said:


> It will clasify as the pokemon being encountered on that route on the pokemon's details



um it depends on what rules  are being used...
you can choose not to count gift/trade pokemon as encounters


----------



## Colour Bandit

It doesn't matter now, I just lost my Nuzlocke to Elsa... I'm not good with grinding so my team got wittled down to just my Sandile (Quake) and Herdier (Snoopy) but they got wiped out by her Zebstrika... I'll be doing an egglocke on B2 soon, but I'll need to get an AR first to get the eggs on...


----------



## toastia

Is anyone doing egglocke in XY?


----------



## Colour Bandit

Prin said:


> Is anyone doing egglocke in XY?


I might do when I finish my Wonderlocke in Y, but it will take a while since I'll have to ask for eggs...


----------



## Box9Missingo

Been busy shiny hunting and doing some breeding and looking on the GTS. Need to do some more battling though.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Serebii said:
			
		

> It has been confirmed through an advert in Nat Geo magazine that two special events are coming to North America. These events are based on Mega Evolutions. First, from August 13th to September 17th, you will be able to download Heracross or Pinsir to your X & Y games over the Internet. In addition to that, if you go to Gamestop stores from August 18th to August 31st, you'll be able to receive a special serial code to download the Heracronite or Pinsirite Mega Stones. We'll provide full details on this event as it comes, including if it is in other regions.
> Edit @ 16:02: Heracross comes at Level 50 with the moves Bullet Seed, Pin Missile, Close Combat, and Megahorn and will download to Pok?mon X while Pinsir also comes at Level 50 with the moves X-Scissor, Earthquake, Stone Edge, and Return and will download to Pok?mon Y. Their abilities are random and they both have a set nature of Adamant. The Mega Stone event sends Heracronite to Pok?mon X and Pinsirite to Pok?mon Y.


I think this event is a lot better than the recent mega Charizard event in the UK...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Colour Bandit said:


> I think this event is a lot better than the recent mega Charizard event in the UK...



I'd still love to get the Charizard events and the ones we haven't that the Asia regions get. >.>


----------



## Colour Bandit

Colour Bandit said:


> It doesn't matter now, I just lost my Nuzlocke to Elsa... I'm not good with grinding so my team got wittled down to just my Sandile (Quake) and Herdier (Snoopy) but they got wiped out by her Zebstrika... I'll be doing an egglocke on B2 soon, but I'll need to get an AR first to get the eggs on...


Just as an addition to the egglocke part. Would people be comfortable making me eggs on Pokegen for B2 and then sending them to me? The resulting Pokemon will be transferred over to my copy of X when the egglocke ends but will not be traded at all so no one else will get these Pokemon. So, the eggs would also need to be 'legal', so only Pokemon who can be bred in their lowest stage (e.g. a Sentret coming out of the egg is legal but a Furret is not) and all their moves would have to be Gen 5 legal (e.g. a Drilbur with scratch, mud sport and rapid spin would be legal as scratch and mud sport are standard and rapid spin is an egg move) as well as abilities.

Nearer to the time I won't mind PMing Pokegen instructions for producing a legal egg, but for now I just want to know if people would be comfortable using Pokegen to make eggs for my egglocke.


----------



## Silversea

Seems like volcanion and hoopa won't be coming before the new ruby and sapphires...suppose its like with genesect where that didn't come until after B2 and W2 even though its entry was in B and W.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Silversea said:


> Seems like volcanion and hoopa won't be coming before the new ruby and sapphires...suppose its like with genesect where that didn't come until after B2 and W2 even though its entry was in B and W.



Majority of D/P events didn't happen until after Platinum released.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Don't forget about the third game of the Kalos region that's almost certain to come out after ORAS. Gen VI still has a long time to go before it is taken over by Gen VII!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Colour Bandit said:


> Prin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone doing egglocke in XY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might do when I finish my Wonderlocke in Y, but it will take a while since I'll have to ask for eggs...
Click to expand...

Just as a question is trading the only way to get eggs on to Y from another copy of the game? I have bred a few on X but it won't let me put them on PokeBank... It's really annoying if I have to trade everyone of them over on to a fresh game where Pokeballs are more limited...

EDIT: Okay, after doing some thinking I'm going to buy myself another copy of X on Wednesday (Purely because I know I'm going into town then) and start an egglocke on that. After trading over the box of random eggs I have already got on my main X I will be accepting egg trades on that from Thursday 7th August to Friday 15th August, during the week I'll only be on 6pm to 9pm GMT not including dinner break. I'm aiming for at least 3 more boxes after my 1st box. I can offer random pokemon off my pokebank or I can try and get a specific pokemon off my friend safaris, but no "I want x iv Pokemon" or "I want x shiny", you may get either a random pokemon or an available pokemon off friend safari. My in-game name for it will be Bandit, like in all my challenges.
If you PM me between now and Thursday with a specific pokemon that would be easiest for me and we can get on with that trade on Thursday.


----------



## toastia

Noo, you catch pokemon and breed them. You can only use the bres pokemonnin baytle. You don't have to tranafer uness you want a certain type of pokemon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Noo, you catch pokemon and breed them. You can only use the bred pokemon in baytle. You don't have to tranafer uness you want a certain type of pokemon.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Prin said:


> Noo, you catch pokemon and breed them. You can only use the bres pokemonnin baytle. You don't have to tranafer uness you want a certain type of pokemon.


I was going with how practically everyone plays egglockes, you get 10 or so boxes of eggs- normally made by other people on Pokegen or traded to you in the case of XY- you play like a regular Nuzlocke, catch the first pokemon on a route, fainting equals perma boxing or release. But when you catch a Pokemon you exchange it for one of the eggs in the PC, hatch the egg nickname it and level it up to the caught Pokemon's level.


----------



## TheWonky

PokemonCenter.com is open :]


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Also in NA, be sure to get your pok?ball vivillon, only available through August 12!


----------



## toastia

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Also in NA, be sure to get your pok?ball vivillon, only available through August 12!


Oh goodness. I need to get internet on my DS fast.


----------



## Box9Missingo

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Also in NA, be sure to get your pok?ball vivillon, only available through August 12!


Snagged em earlier . Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ebony Claws

I want to start a Nuzlocke challenge but I'm not sure what game I should do it on. Any suggestions? 
Any game but X will do. My sister's playing it and I would feel bad from taking it from her right after I just let her borrow it.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Ebony Claws said:


> I want to start a Nuzlocke challenge but I'm not sure what game I should do it on. Any suggestions?
> Any game but X will do. My sister's playing it and I would feel bad from taking it from her right after I just let her borrow it.



What versions do you have?


----------



## Silversea

Oddly the poke-ball vivillons don't come in a cherish ball, but the France one did. Perhaps because it wasn't over internet.


----------



## toastia

why isn't chespin the porcupine pokemon


----------



## Jinglefruit

Prin said:


> why isn't chespin the porcupine pokemon



Cause he's a chestnut. Brown nut inside a green spiny shell. :3


----------



## toastia

Jinglefruit said:


> Cause he's a chestnut. Brown nut inside a green spiny shell. :3
> 
> View attachment 61088


RIP me.
WHY THE HECK WOULD THEY TURN THAT INTO A CHESTNUT


----------



## Jinglefruit

Prin said:


> RIP me.
> WHY THE HECK WOULD THEY TURN THAT INTO A CHESTNUT



I thought Chespins design was a pretty cool idea. 
But yah, Chestuts grow like that. #treelogic. Those things hurt if they fall on you though.


----------



## Holla

Haha who'd ever think that Pokemon would relate to chestnuts and trees! Oh well I suppose you never know. XD Pokemon can sure get odd sometimes!


----------



## toastia

yeah, because muk is based on slop


----------



## Jinglefruit

Yup, and Slowking is based on a... um?


----------



## Blu Rose

Jinglefruit said:


> Yup, and Slowking is based on a... um?



"Slowking is a bipedal Pokemon with a Shellder latched onto its head."
-Bulbapedia


----------



## Silversea

*Ches pin* --  "Spiky Nut Pok?mon"
*Ches naught* (nut)

It isn't like it wasn't obvious that the reference was to chesnuts.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Blu Rose said:


> "Slowking is a bipedal Pokemon with a Shellder latched onto its head."
> -Bulbapedia



I was just saying cause gen V and VI get a lot of flack for their pokemon designs and all of them are based off real world things. Slowpoke is just a dopey pink monster shape thing and for some reason Shellder bite them and they stand up? So I thought I'd post that to see if anyone had insight into some myth or something where this is a thing?

Not that all pokemon need a basis, but 99% seem to.


----------



## Cam1

NVM


----------



## Colour Bandit

Don't know if this has been posted but...



			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> Pok?mon X & Y - Pok?Ball Vivillon Distribution
> For those of you in Europe & Australia, the special Pok?Ball Pattern Vivillon has had its online event announced. It has been confirmed that this distribution will run on European and Australian games from August 29th 2014 to September 8th 2014. If you received the Vivillon in the Pok?mon Center in Paris or at Gamescom next week, you can't receive it again. This Pok?mon will match the previous distributions of it.



Since I have three copies of X&Y I might be giving away two Pokeball Vivillons and my spare Fancy Pattern Vivillon once this event is done, but only to people that missed both those events.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

So be sure to download the new events, everyone. Heracross in X, Pinsir in Y. Adamant, level 50, and you can get the megastone from going to gamestop next week and downloading it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> So be sure to download the new events, everyone. Heracross in X, Pinsir in Y. Adamant, level 50, and you can get the megastone from going to gamestop next week and downloading it.



US only by the way. No word on other regions. Snagging mine soon.


----------



## windfall

Tom said:


> US only by the way. No word on other regions. Snagging mine soon.


Includes Canada too! Just picked up pinsir. 

I think serebii said Canadians will be emailed the mega stone code.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

windfall said:


> Includes Canada too! Just picked up pinsir.
> 
> I think serebii said Canadians will be emailed the mega stone code.



Right my bad!


----------



## toastia

Is it mystery event or just gamestop?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Prin said:


> Is it mystery event or just gamestop?



It's a combination. Getting Heracross/Pinsir via Wi-fi and their Mega Stone from Gamestop.


----------



## toastia

Never mind, got it! I think I'll go get my eShop card from Gamestop while I'm there. When does the event end?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Prin said:


> Never mind, got it! I think I'll go get my eShop card from Gamestop while I'm there. When does the event end?



The codes last until supplies run out, the Wifi event ends 9/17. The codes go out next week, the 18th.


----------



## toastia

Tom said:


> The codes last until supplies run out, the Wifi event ends 9/17. The codes go out next week, the 18th.


Better start saving up! Guess I'll have to get that last ten dollars Sunday.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Is Diancie available in America? Or has it ever been? :/


----------



## Swiftstream

LoveMcQueen said:


> Is Diancie available in America? Or has it ever been? :/



Not currently.


----------



## Silversea

Plenty of "cloned" Diancies around, easy enough to get even if they haven't been released in US.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LoveMcQueen said:


> Is Diancie available in America? Or has it ever been? :/



This fall at Gamestop.


----------



## RhinoK

I miss my copy. R.I.P. my perfect IV team. I'll never get Pokeball Vivillion. 

I have too many games to start again. I'll wait until Christmas for Omega Ruby


----------



## Trent the Paladin

RhinoK said:


> I miss my copy. R.I.P. my perfect IV team. I'll never get Pokeball Vivillion.
> 
> I have too many games to start again. I'll wait until Christmas for Omega Ruby



There will be plenty of Pokeball Vivillon to go around then.  I've got a few extras personally.


----------



## RhinoK

Tom said:


> There will be plenty of Pokeball Vivillon to go around then.  I've got a few extras personally.



Will you be ok holding one for four months? Only because you're offering.  Thank you, you don't have to give me one


----------



## Trent the Paladin

RhinoK said:


> Will you be ok holding one for four months? Only because you're offering.  Thank you, you don't have to give me one



Probably. Just shoot me a message when you're sorted.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BUMP BECAUSE POKEMON SYMPHONY IS AMAZING AND IF IT COMES TO YOUR TOWN OR YOU CAN MAKE THE TRIP GO SEE IT. SERIOUSLY. I do not regret paying $50 for it.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Tom said:


> BUMP BECAUSE POKEMON SYMPHONY IS AMAZING AND IF IT COMES TO YOUR TOWN OR YOU CAN MAKE THE TRIP GO SEE IT. SERIOUSLY. I do not regret paying $50 for it.



Man you're so lucky you got to see it! Here's hoping they release a recording or something for everyone else.

What was your favorite piece?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Man you're so lucky you got to see it! Here's hoping they release a recording or something for everyone else.
> 
> What was your favorite piece?



I'm not really sure, I thoroughly enjoyed the majority of pieces performed to be honest. Ecruteak City, ... (vs Red), a melody based off the Hoenn Legends (mostly Regis) or even the original anime theme. 

I do hope they release a recording, preferably when they've added some more pieces. Still waiting on a complete list/recording for the Zelda Symphony.


----------



## Camillion

Okay, on TCGO I was testing out my new deck against the computer... I won, but it froze as if I still have moves to make. I pressed concede since there was nothing else to do, but it's still stuck. What's up with this? 
 (excuse the stalker Froakie in the corner)


----------



## baroqueout

Augh yeah, I quit playing for a few months, and missed the Pokeball Vivillion as well.  Bummer.

I started the game over and I'm replaying from the start with a bunch of baby shinies I got. My plan was to take my time, but this game seems to go by so fast!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Anybody have a friend safari with ditto in it?

Please be my friend <3


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

So...
Pok?mon - New Project

"It has been announced that a special stream is to be held on August 26th at 10pm JST (2pm BST, 9am EDT) called Monthly Famitsu feat. Pok?mon Special on NicoNico. It is not known what this project is, whether it's a game, a new manga etc., but they say it's a surprising announcement. This stream will be hosted by Ayana Tsubaki & Bunbun-maru and features special guests Tsunekazu Ishihara, president of The Pok?mon Company, as well as Nobuhiko Okamoto & Aoi Yuuki, who voiced Iris in the anime, and two currently unknown special guests. We'll provide details as soon as possible."

I'm not sure what to expect. The best thing I could hope for is another Orre game. If not, then news on the pikachu detective game or the pokken game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

baroqueout said:


> Augh yeah, I quit playing for a few months, and missed the Pokeball Vivillion as well.  Bummer.
> 
> I started the game over and I'm replaying from the start with a bunch of baby shinies I got. My plan was to take my time, but this game seems to go by so fast!



The seemed to be the opposite opinion when going from Gym 1 to Gym 2.  But yeah after 3 it's boom boom boom, bang bang bang bang.


----------



## Music_123

Tom said:


> The seemed to be the opposite opinion when going from Gym 1 to Gym 2.  But yeah after 3 it's boom boom boom, bang bang bang bang.



you just level up too fast!i guess because of EXP all


----------



## Box9Missingo

Music_123 said:


> you just level up too fast!i guess because of EXP all



Yea, I had that turned off at times due to it.


----------



## BerryPop

So, my game gives me the meadow vivillon but i looked at a map and it says i should be getting the modern vivillon. Why?


----------



## windfall

BerryPop said:


> So, my game gives me the meadow vivillon but i looked at a map and it says i should be getting the modern vivillon. Why?



Are you in the US? Have you registered which state you're in? 
I think I read somewhere it depends which state you're in too! And if you don't have a state registered, it defaults to something.
(Sorry, wasn't much help)

Edit: if you don't have a state registered, you default to the  modern pattern (source)
Maybe you put down the wrong state? Idk.


----------



## Box9Missingo

windfall said:


> Are you in the US? Have you registered which state you're in?
> I think I read somewhere it depends which state you're in too! And if you don't have a state registered, it defaults to something.
> (Sorry, wasn't much help)
> 
> Edit: if you don't have a state registered, you default to the  modern pattern (source)
> Maybe you put down the wrong state? Idk.



Dang . That's frustrating.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BerryPop said:


> So, my game gives me the meadow vivillon but i looked at a map and it says i should be getting the modern vivillon. Why?



Do you have a EU 3DS or region set? Meadow is all EU according to this spreadsheet containing all the pattern locations.


----------



## Camillion

Hey guys, meet my new addition to my shiny collection fresh off of Wondertrade! I was looking for a foreign female protean when I got her!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Camillion said:


> Hey guys, meet my new addition to my shiny collection fresh off of Wondertrade! I was looking for a foreign female protean when I got her! View attachment 64350



Don't evolve it. Shiny Persian is barely distinguishable from a regular Persian


----------



## Camillion

Trust me, I won't. Got a shiny Persian on the Sevii Islands in LG, so unhappy with her color scheme


----------



## Cress

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> So...
> Pok?mon - New Project
> 
> "It has been announced that a special stream is to be held on August 26th at 10pm JST (2pm BST, 9am EDT) called Monthly Famitsu feat. Pok?mon Special on NicoNico. It is not known what this project is, whether it's a game, a new manga etc., but they say it's a surprising announcement. This stream will be hosted by Ayana Tsubaki & Bunbun-maru and features special guests Tsunekazu Ishihara, president of The Pok?mon Company, as well as Nobuhiko Okamoto & Aoi Yuuki, who voiced Iris in the anime, and two currently unknown special guests. We'll provide details as soon as possible."
> 
> I'm not sure what to expect. The best thing I could hope for is another Orre game. If not, then news on the pikachu detective game or the pokken game.



Calling it now, it'll be a new Coliseum game. It was briefly shown in a video, but it was only for 1 second, so they'll probably fully announce that.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Calling it now, it'll be a new Coliseum game. It was briefly shown in a video, but it was only for 1 second, so they'll probably fully announce that.



Yeah since then I think it's been confirmed that it's a game reveal. XD was a great sequel to Colosseum, and if they brough Genius Sorority back to do another one for the Wii U, I'm sure they wouldn't disappoint. 
Also, which video was it shown?


----------



## Camillion

Wondertrade gods are smiling on me. I know he's bound to be Powersaved but Lv 100 Protean Jolly ;3;'

I cried when I saw him ;w;


----------



## Kittens-are-cool

Is diacnie available for the uk? If not when will it be?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Kittens-are-cool said:


> Is diacnie available for the uk? If not when will it be?



No, and we have no word on when it will be. I would guess around the time the dubbed Diancie movie comes out. Definitely during ORAS's time though, since its mega stone is obtained in those games.


----------



## toastia

Is Diancie releaswd?


----------



## Cress

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Yeah since then I think it's been confirmed that it's a game reveal. XD was a great sequel to Colosseum, and if they brough Genius Sorority back to do another one for the Wii U, I'm sure they wouldn't disappoint.
> Also, which video was it shown?


Here it is. It's at the very end of the video.


----------



## Jinglefruit

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Here it is. It's at the very end of the video.



Will this be the Pokken thing that was confirmed before? - people thinking Pokemon x Tekken with fighting types. Would be cool if that is what is going to be anounced.


----------



## Cress

Jinglefruit said:


> Will this be the Pokken thing that was confirmed before? - people thinking Pokemon x Tekken with fighting types. Would be cool if that is what is going to be anounced.



It probably will be. Someone in the comments said that name was trademarked in Japan and Europe, so it'll probably happen to N.A. soon as well.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Prin said:


> Is Diancie releaswd?



It's been cloned to death in Japan, so technically yes. It's also been hacked to death in Japan. It releases in the US sometime this fall at Gamestop.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Here it is. It's at the very end of the video.



Oh, that video. That's not a new Orre game though, it's the Pokken game as Jingle said. That'll probably be revealed, but I'd be much happier if it were XD's sequel.


----------



## Cress

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Oh, that video. That's not a new Orre game though, it's the Pokken game as Jingle said. That'll probably be revealed, but I'd be much happier if it were XD's sequel.



I meant Coliseum/Stadium-like game, not a sequel.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Pokken Tournament video below

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p7Cs4L1JALY&feature=youtu.be

Yo, yo, yo looks freakin sweet. Hope it comes to America


----------



## Cress

LoveMcQueen said:


> Pokken Tournament video below
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p7Cs4L1JALY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Yo, yo, yo looks freakin sweet. Hope it comes to America



As shofu said:

"They wouldn't show this trailer on the US Pokemon channel just to tell you guys that it's only coming out in Japanese arcades...... We can probably expect it in America sooner or later﻿"

Still wondering why not on the Wii U. If it isn't, it'll end up like Battrio.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PuffleKirby21 said:


> As shofu said:
> 
> "They wouldn't show this trailer on the US Pokemon channel just to tell you guys that it's only coming out in Japanese arcades...... We can probably expect it in America sooner or later﻿"
> 
> Still wondering why not on the Wii U. If it isn't, it'll end up like Battrio.


Do they automatically have to announce it for Wii U guys? Like why is it so hard to understand for some fans that Japanese fighting games go to arcades, then home release, then international? :/ It happened with Persona 4 Arena and Persona 4 Ultimax Suplex Hold, Blazblue and a number of other fighting games.


----------



## Leopardfire

Some American fans don't know that. It's more than a bit disappointing to get all hyped up for a new game, just to be told it's not even coming to here (I know it probably will eventually, for but not for a while, seeing as its coming it the arcades in 2015). I would understand more if they only announced it in Japan, and waited for the Wii U release before bringing attention to it in other countries.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Leopardfire said:


> Some American fans don't know that. It's more than a bit disappointing to get all hyped up for a new game, just to be told it's not even coming to here (I know it probably will eventually, for but not for a while, seeing as its coming it the arcades in 2015). I would understand more if they only announced it in Japan, and waited for the Wii U release before bringing attention to it in other countries.



They probably could have handled it better, but I think Pokemon/Nintendo is very aware that their fans will always look up the latest information and would have complained that we're not getting another game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

> It has been revealed that Japan is to receive a special Gengar event. This event provides a shiny Gengar as part of their “White Gengar” promotion for Halloween. This Gengar is Level 25, comes in a Dusk Ball, and has the moves Shadow Ball, Sludge Wave (which it can’t normally have), Confuse Ray and Astonish. It comes holding the Gengarite. This Gengar is being given at various, currently unconfirmed, stores across Japan from September 13th to October 14th.



When will the rest of the world be treated equally or slightly equally to Japanese fans?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Tom said:


> When will the rest of the world be treated equally or slightly equally to Japanese fans?



Never

Japan thrives off our jealousy


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LoveMcQueen said:


> Never
> 
> Japan thrives off our jealousy


The only true answer.


----------



## Hyoshido

Well joy, I'll have to try and grab me one of those Gengars.

Also Powersave has an option to edit IV's, Who NEEDS to breed anymore? I sure don't.


----------



## TheWonky

Hyogo said:


> Well joy, I'll have to try and grab me one of those Gengars.
> 
> Also Powersave has an option to edit IV's, Who NEEDS to breed anymore? I sure don't.



It feels better using a competitive pokemon you ACTUALLY bred in battle thoug. Theres a sense of accompliahment.


----------



## Hyoshido

But everyone online has cloned Brave Bird Talonflames and Pokegens :U


----------



## Cress

The last 3 battles I had were against people in Japan with Ubers. Not 1 has managed to kill Gastrodon yet. XD A Mega Mewtwo Y used an Aura Sphere on it, 31 damage. How is that the strongest Special Attack in the game?


----------



## Cress

Gastrodon is still undefeated! ^.^ I've seen so many Darkrai's, but Gastrodon doesn't care. Lum Berry comes in and wakes him up. There was one guy that kept trying to use Thunder on him. Ground-type makes him immune, try something else.


----------



## TheWonky

Hyogo said:


> But everyone online has cloned Brave Bird Talonflames and Pokegens :U



Doesnt make it ok :B


----------



## Cress

Gastrodon was finally beat by a Mega Kangaskhan (No surprise there. It's waay too cheap.)


----------



## Cress

I think I'm the only one that would rather have to face a Darkrai with Dark Void paired with a Mega Mewtwo Y, then a Mega Kanga or Mega Lucario. Gastrodon takes 30 damage from a M. Mewtwo Y's Psystrike, but gets OHKO'd by a M. Lucario's Close Combat. Something's not right here...


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Gastrodon is still undefeated! ^.^ I've seen so many Darkrai's, but Gastrodon doesn't care. Lum Berry comes in and wakes him up. There was one guy that kept trying to use Thunder on him. Ground-type makes him immune, try something else.



That should be the hint that these are inexperienced players who have ubers simply because they are legendaries, or they heard they were unbeatable. They're probably not IVd or EVd either, so it's not that impressive that you're winning. Also, Aura Sphere is not the strongest special attack in the game; it has 80 base power. Yet another clue that these aren't legit ubers teams.


----------



## Cress

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> That should be the hint that these are inexperienced players who have ubers simply because they are legendaries, or they heard they were unbeatable. They're probably not IVd or EVd either, so it's not that impressive that you're winning. Also, Aura Sphere is not the strongest special attack in the game; it has 80 base power. Yet another clue that these aren't legit ubers teams.



I guessed that was the case. And I meant Mega Mewtwo Y has the strongest S. Attack in the game, not Aura Sphere.


----------



## TheWonky

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I guessed that was the case. And I meant Mega Mewtwo Y has the strongest S. Attack in the game, not Aura Sphere.



That's asuming it has a beneficial nature AND IV's


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Casual reminder that you have less than 10 days to go to Gamestop and get your voucher for Pinsirite and Heracronite in the US.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Serebii said:
			
		

> It has been announced that two distribution events are coming to the US this October in Gamestop stores. From October 13th to October 26th, you'll be able to obtain a Serial Code to receive a special Shiny Gengar at Gamestop Stores. This Gengar comes holding the Gengarite and matches the event being held in Japan later this month, and is to tie in with the upcoming TCG set, Phantom Forces.
> Next, from October 27th to November 16th, you'll be able to get a Serial Code to receive the Mythical Pok?mon, Diancie. As known, this Diancie can only be obtained through this event and, when traded to Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire, gives you the Diancite item to Mega Evolve it into Mega Diancie.


Wow, I hope these events come to Europe... So Europe doesn't always get the best events 
I hope that if they come to Europe that we don't have to get serial codes again, I hate having to make trips into town just for a code...


----------



## Stevey Queen

Finally we get Diancie!!


----------



## Colour Bandit

When it comes over to Europe I'm going to try to get three serial codes- I'll have to enlist my brother's aid probably or just make multiple trips  - So that I can maybe giveaway two of them... That reminds me that I need to do my Pokeball Vivillon giveaway...


----------



## Zuko

It's will probably be in Europe at the start of November, just because we get ORAS later


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Zuko said:


> It's will probably be in Europe at the start of November, just because we get ORAS later



^ Or it'll be announced within a few days. Can't imagine this event taking longer to reach Europe.


----------



## Box9Missingo

LoveMcQueen said:


> Finally we get Diancie!!



Yea, can't wait . Same for shiny Gengar.

Wrote down the events on my calendar to make sure I don't forget... I'd hate to miss out.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Omg, I just wonder traded away one of my Tepig rejects from my shiny breeding and I got a SHINY AGGRON in return... I think it is hacked but oh well.
It is level 77, in a heavy ball, has pokerus and is carrying a master ball.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Sorry for double post but...



			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> Following yesterdays US reveal, it has been announced that two distribution events are coming to the UK this October in GAME stores. From October 15th to November 5th, you'll be able to obtain a Serial Code to receive a special Shiny Gengar at GAME Stores. This Gengar comes holding the Gengarite and matches the event being held in Japan later this month, and is to tie in with the upcoming TCG set, Phantom Forces.
> Next, from November 6th to November 28th, you'll be able to get a Serial Code to receive the Mythical Pok?mon, Diancie. As known, this Diancie can only be obtained through this event and, when traded to Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire, gives you the Diancite item to Mega Evolve it into Mega Diancie
> Edit @ 14:25: It is also available in France, Germany, Spain, Belgium, The Netherlands & Italy at the same time, but details are not known.


Looks like I will be planning a few trips into town to get some serial codes... If I plan it right I should get 3 shiny Gengars and 3 Diancies!


----------



## Stevey Queen

I just got  riolu on wonder trade but I couldn't wonder trade it back because it knew Strength. So how did I get it in the first place?


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> I just got  riolu on wonder trade but I couldn't wonder trade it back because it knew Strength. So how did I get it in the first place?



I think you can Wonder trade pokemon with HM moves if you're in a town/pokecentre, but on routes it doesn't allow it incase you need the HM to get back. (which makes no sense now Strength is permanent but pokemonlogic)


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jinglefruit said:


> I think you can Wonder trade pokemon with HM moves if you're in a town/pokecentre, but on routes it doesn't allow it incase you need the HM to get back. (which makes no sense now Strength is permanent but pokemonlogic)



The second part makes sense but I was in a pokemon center so #confused


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> The second part makes sense but I was in a pokemon center so #confused









I have no idea then. Though I think that was the case with gen 5 and IR trades or something then.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jinglefruit said:


> I have no idea then. Though I think that was the case with gen 5 and IR trades or something then.



I'm thinking maybe because Riolu was in my party and not in the pc


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm thinking maybe because Riolu was in my party and not in the pc



That makes sense actually. It must have just been traded straight out of someones PC. - But after my last answer and feeling so sure of myself I guess someone else should confirm this.


----------



## Cress

Pretty kewl video.


----------



## Manazran

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Pretty kewl video.



Yep.Pretty kewl video.


----------



## toastia

I got someone to hatch a shiny perfect HP Electric Buneary, and I asked them to name it Sally. I check it's stats, and it's... a male, ofc.


----------



## Stevey Queen

rage said:


> I got someone to hatch a shiny perfect HP Electric Buneary, and I asked them to name it Sally. I check it's stats, and it's... a male, ofc.



What's an electric buneary?

And Sally could be a transgender!


----------



## toastia

Hidden Power Electric. And I'm straight, so it wouldn't make sense. Also im just 10 soo idk
we call our computer teacher sally or sully for Sullivan so idk


----------



## tamagotchi

So many friends with Normal Friend Safari's, but yet no Ditto's.. hopefully I'll find someone with one soon, lol.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Guys whatever you do, don't name your Pokemon Violet and transfer it from pokemon black 2. According to Pokebank it's inappropriate -.-"

Sick of childish censors


----------



## Pearls

LoveMcQueen said:


> Guys whatever you do, don't name your Pokemon Violet and transfer it from pokemon black 2. According to Pokebank it's inappropriate -.-"
> 
> 
> Sick of childish censors



Um... what's wrong with the name Violet? Some of these censors are stupid...


----------



## dollydaydream

This shiny gengar distribution is such a pain in the butt, I just hatched a shiny gastly!!!!


----------



## Stevey Queen

GoldieJoan said:


> Um... what's wrong with the name Violet? Some of these censors are stupid...



Apparently Viol is rape in French.

Still bs. My Liepard has no personality now :'c


----------



## RhinoK

LoveMcQueen said:


> Apparently Viol is rape in French.
> 
> Still bs. My Liepard has no personality now :'c



I thought it was because it was similar to 'Violent' but I didn't know that. Wow.

I lost all my perfect IV Pokemon from X. Now I won't get Diance and I'll have to train my pokemon from all the way up again. And my legendaries.... ugh.


----------



## Stevey Queen

RhinoK said:


> I thought it was because it was similar to 'Violent' but I didn't know that. Wow.
> 
> I lost all my perfect IV Pokemon from X. Now I won't get Diance and I'll have to train my pokemon from all the way up again. And my legendaries.... ugh.



What happened? :c


----------



## RhinoK

LoveMcQueen said:


> What happened? :c



I.... broke it... in a way.


----------



## Stevey Queen

RhinoK said:


> I.... broke it... in a way.



Sorry for your loss

R.I.P.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Friendly reminder there's only two-three days left for the Mega Evolution codes from Gamestop for Mega Pinsir and Mega Heracross. I believe Canadians and some other NA countries had to get a code from Pokemon.com for their stone!


----------

